# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Տուն-տեղ, ընտանիք, երեխաներ >  Հոմոսեքսուալ ընտանիքների երեխա որդեգրելու իրավունքը

## Mephistopheles

> Հա ջա՞ն


ապեր, թող մի երեխա էլ երկու հեր կամ երկու մեր ունենա... միայնակ ծնողից լավ ա… ավելի լավ ա քան որբանոցում մեծանա… աշխարհում ոչ մի որբանոց լավը չի ուղղակի կարող ա մեկը մեկից մի քիչ քիչ վատ լինի…

*Մոդերատորական: Առանձնացվել է «Կանանց և տղամարդկանց հավասար իրավունքների և հնարավորությունների ապահովման մասին օրենք» թեմայից:*

----------

Rhayader (05.08.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (02.08.2013), Աթեիստ (04.08.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Վիշապ ձյա, պատկերացրու քո թաղում երկու հատ հացի փուռ կա, մեկում տղամարդիկ են հացը թխում, մյուսում` կանայք: Դու ամեն օր առաջինից ես հաց գնում, բացեիբաց էլ հայտարարում ես, որ քո կարծիքով հաց թխելը կնոջ գործ չէ, կանայք դա լավ չեն կարող անել: Բացահայտ խտրականություն ես դնում: Բայց քեզ ոչ ոք բան ասել չի կարող, չէ՞:
> Հիմա եթե մի քիչ ավելի ընդհանուր նայենք, աշխատանքն էլ է ապրանք: Եթե գործատուն այն չի գնում, ապա կամ ապրանքդ լավը չի, կամ թանկ ես վաճառում: Ի՞նչ կարևոր է, կին ես, սևամորթ, հաշմանդամ թե համասեռական: Ֆեոդալիզմ այստեղ չկա, ոչ ոք քեզ չի ստիպում գործատուի մոտ աշխատել քեզ ոչ ձեռնտու պայմաններով:
> Ու հա, ես չեմ պնդում, որ սոցիալիզմը վատ բան է: Բայց հակառակ տեսակետն էլ գոյության իրավունք ունի:


Ընգեր, դու մարդու որակավորմանը պտի նայես ու վճարես ըստ որակավորման, ոչ թե ըստ սեռի… կանայք պատմության մեջ միշտ էլ ճնշված են եղել ու հնարավորություն չեն ունեցել տղամատդկանց պես դրսևորվել, բայց փաստը ցույց ա տալիս որ էն հասարակությունները որոնք կնոջն ավելի հավասար են նայուն ու մեծ տեղ են տալիս, ավելի զարգացած են ու բարեկեցիկ… ավելի քաղաքակիրթ են…

----------

Chuk (02.08.2013), Kita (05.08.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (02.08.2013)

----------


## Ձայնալար

> ապեր, թող մի երեխա էլ երկու հեր կամ երկու մեր ունենա... միայնակ ծնողից լավ ա… ավելի լավ ա քան որբանոցում մեծանա… աշխարհում ոչ մի որբանոց լավը չի ուղղակի կարող ա մեկը մեկից մի քիչ քիչ վատ լինի…


Մեֆ, երեխա որդեգրելը հեշտ բան չի ու ամեն ընտանիք չի կարա երեխա որդեգրի, հազար ու մի չափանիշ ու պահանջ կա: Ես կնախընտրեմ, որ էդ մի պահանջն էլ լինի, որ պապան տղամարդ լինի, մաման՝ կին: Թեչէ որ ասես որբանոցից լավ ա, ամեն տեսակ մարդկանց խմբերի պետք ա թողենք երեխա որդեգրեն պահեն: 

Եվ վերջապես, երեխա ունենում են կինն ու տղամարդը համապատասխան քայլերի դիմելուց հետո, տենց ա սարքած մարդը: Հիմա եթե էդ մարդիկ տենց չեն սարքած, ու իրանց ինստինկտները չի համընկնում բազմանալու ու տեսակը պահպանելու ինստինկներին, է թող երեխա էլ չունենան էլի, ինչ կլնի:

----------

ars83 (03.08.2013), CactuSoul (04.08.2013), Chuk (03.08.2013), Lílium (03.08.2013), Malxas (03.08.2013), Rammstein (04.08.2013), Tig (03.08.2013), Ամպ (05.08.2013), Արէա (03.08.2013), Ափրիկյան (08.11.2015), Նաիրուհի (05.08.2013), Ուլուանա (07.08.2013), Տրիբուն (03.08.2013)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Մեֆ, երեխա որդեգրելը հեշտ բան չի ու ամեն ընտանիք չի կարա երեխա որդեգրի, հազար ու մի չափանիշ ու պահանջ կա: Ես կնախընտրեմ, որ էդ մի պահանջն էլ լինի, որ պապան տղամարդ լինի, մաման՝ կին: Թեչէ որ ասես որբանոցից լավ ա, ամեն տեսակ մարդկանց խմբերի պետք ա թողենք երեխա որդեգրեն պահեն: 
> 
> Եվ վերջապես, երեխա ունենում են կինն ու տղամարդը համապատասխան քայլերի դիմելուց հետո, տենց ա սարքած մարդը: Հիմա եթե էդ մարդիկ տենց չեն սարքած, ու իրանց ինստինկտները չի համընկնում բազմանալու ու տեսակը պահպանելու ինստինկներին, է թող երեխա էլ չունենան էլի, ինչ կլնի:


Ձայ ջան, եթե պրակտիկ տեսանկյունից նայենք, ապա աշխարհում լիքը հետերոսեքսուալ ծնողներ իրենց երեխաներին այնպես են վերաբերում, որ լավ էր այդ երեխաները մանկատանը մեծանային։ Նորմալ երկրներում կան օրենքներ, որոնք խախտելու համար ծնողներին զրկում են ծնողական իրավունքից ու երեխաների խնամքը պետությունը վերցնում է իր վրա։ Էս ֆոնի վրա ես կարծում եմ հոմոսեքսուալ «ծնողներ» գոյություն ունենալու իրավունք ունեն։ Ու չեմ կարծում որ հոմոսեքսուալ «ծնողներ» ունեցող երեխաները պարտադիր պիտի այլասերված լինեն, կամ մոլագար լինեն կամ ամենաքիչը հոմոսեքսուալ լինեն։ Ու ես չեմ լսել հոմոսեքսուալների մասին, որ քարոզում են հոմոսեքսուալզիմը կամ ուզում են որ իրենց երեխաները իրենց պես լինեն։ Այնպես որ ամեն ինչ հարաբերական է։

----------

impression (04.08.2013), Mephistopheles (03.08.2013), Rhayader (05.08.2013), Sagittarius (03.08.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (03.08.2013), Մինա (09.08.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ուրեմն, Ֆրանսիայում հոմո ընտանիքներին երեխա որդեգրելը թույլատրող օրենքը որ ընդունում էին, լիքը-լիքը-լիքը հոմոներ, հետերոների հետ միասին միտինգներ էին անում ու կոչ էին անում չընդունել էտ օրենքը: Էս ահագին մտածելու տեղիք ա տալիս:

----------

CactuSoul (04.08.2013), Chuk (03.08.2013), Rammstein (04.08.2013), Ձայնալար (03.08.2013)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ուրեմն, Ֆրանսիայում հոմո ընտանիքներին երեխա որդեգրելը թույլատրող օրենքը որ ընդունում էին, լիքը-լիքը-լիքը հոմոներ, հետերոների հետ միասին միտինգներ էին անում ու կոչ էին անում չընդունել էտ օրենքը: Էս ահագին մտածելու տեղիք ա տալիս:


Չեմ մանում ինչքանով ա օբյեկտիվ հետազոտություն՝

Children with Lesbian, Gay, Bisexual and Transgender Parents

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, երեխա որդեգրելը հեշտ բան չի ու ամեն ընտանիք չի կարա երեխա որդեգրի, հազար ու մի չափանիշ ու պահանջ կա: Ես կնախընտրեմ, որ էդ մի պահանջն էլ լինի, որ պապան տղամարդ լինի, մաման՝ կին: Թեչէ որ ասես որբանոցից լավ ա, ամեն տեսակ մարդկանց խմբերի պետք ա թողենք երեխա որդեգրեն պահեն: 
> 
> Եվ վերջապես, երեխա ունենում են կինն ու տղամարդը համապատասխան քայլերի դիմելուց հետո, տենց ա սարքած մարդը: Հիմա եթե էդ մարդիկ տենց չեն սարքած, ու իրանց ինստինկտները չի համընկնում բազմանալու ու տեսակը պահպանելու ինստինկներին, է թող երեխա էլ չունենան էլի, ինչ կլնի:


իսկ ի՞նչն ա խանգարում որ ասենք երկու կին հոմոսեքսուալ, երեխա որդեգրեն… էդ ի՞նչ չափանիշ ա… ես շատ լավ գիտեմ որ դուք երբ ասում եք հոմոսեքսուալ, միշտ պատկերացնում եք սեքս անելուց… բայց մարդիկ հո իրանց երեխու դեմը սեքս չե՞ն անում… ոչ հետերոսեքսուալները և ոչ էլ հոմոսեքսուալները, այսինքն սեքս անելը ֆակտոր չի, երկու դեպքում էլ որդեգրող ծնողների սեքսանելը խնդրից դուրս ա… ես ֆակտորը որ հանում ես, տակսն ի՞նչ ա մնում… տնտեսական, սոցիալական ու հեգեբանական մտնոլորտը, որը կարա ազդի երեխայի զարգացման վրա… ինչքանով են զույգերը համերաշխ ու ինչքանովը ա տանը տիրող մթնոլորտն առողջ… 

հա, հենց տենց էլ կա, եթե որբանոցից լավ ա ուրեմն ավելի լավ ա հենց էդ ընտանիքում մեծանա… եթե հետերոսեքսուալ վորդեգրած ընտանիքում մեծացած երեխու պատմություն կարամ պատմեմ որ մազերդ բիզբիզ կկանգնի ու դա համատարած ա եղել… զույգի հոմոսեքսուալ լինելը անառողջ մթնոլորտի պայման չի… 

երեխան թող էլի կինն ու տղամարդն ունենան, բան ասող չկա, բայց էդ չի նշանակում որ եթե կարում ես ունենաս նշանակումա կարաս նաև դասիարակես. ամեն դուռռակ բոզի տղա էլ կարա երեխա ունենա, էդ իրանց երեխա դաստիարակելու մեջ ոչ մի առավելություն չի տալիս… իսկ ստատիստիկան ցմույց ա տալիս որ գեյ ընտանիքներում մեծացած երեխեն հեչ էլ ավելի վատ ցուցանիշներ չի ցուցաբերում… 

միակ պրոբլեմը որ ես տեսնում եմ հոմոսեքսուալ ընտանիքներում մեծացած երեխաների մոտ, դա հասարակության կողմից ընդունվելն ա, որովհետև հասարակությունը կարա չընդունի, խտրականություն դնի ու ճնշի երեխին էն բանի համար որ իրան հոմոսեքսուալ ընտանիք ա որդեգրել… իսկ դա արդեն ընտանիքի թերությունը չի այլ հասարակության հիվանդ լինելն ա… 

միայնակ մայր կամ հայրն ավելի լավ ա՞, մանկատունն ավելի լավ ա՞… հլա գնացեք նայեք թե անգամ ամենազարգացած երկրների մանկատներում ինչ ա կատարվում… երեխեն կարա հոգեբանորեն խեղված դուրս գա… էլ մանկապղծութկյունից բռնած ծեծուջարդիկց վերջացրած… էդ երեխեքը տեր տիրական չունեն, ինչ ուզում հետներն անում են… 

ստեղ հարցը մենակ իրանց երեմխա ունենալը չի, հարցը նաև որբ երեխեքի բարեկեցությունն ա…  վաղը մյուս օր էդ երեխեքը դուրս են գալու հասարակություն ու "վրեժ են լուծելու" խեղված ու կոմպլեքսավորված, ինչ ա մեր "բարոյականությունը" մեզ թույլ չտվեց որ էս երեքը նորմալ մեծանան…

----------

Aurora (14.10.2016), Sagittarius (03.08.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (03.08.2013), VisTolog (04.08.2013), Աթեիստ (04.08.2013), Մինա (09.08.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ուրեմն, Ֆրանսիայում հոմո ընտանիքներին երեխա որդեգրելը թույլատրող օրենքը որ ընդունում էին, լիքը-լիքը-լիքը հոմոներ, հետերոների հետ միասին միտինգներ էին անում ու կոչ էին անում չընդունել էտ օրենքը: Էս ահագին մտածելու տեղիք ա տալիս:


ի՞նչ մտածելու տեղիք ա տալիս ընգեր… որ սխալ ա՞… ի՞նչ մտածենք… ապեր ամերիկայում էլ շատ հոմո տերտերներ կային որ պայքարում էին հոմոսեքսուալիզմի դեմ… հետ ինչ…

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ի՞նչ մտածելու տեղիք ա տալիս ընգեր… որ սխալ ա՞… ի՞նչ մտածենք… ապեր ամերիկայում էլ շատ հոմո տերտերներ կային որ պայքարում էին հոմոսեքսուալիզմի դեմ… հետ ինչ…


Ես ասում եմ սխա՞լ ա: Բայց կարող ա էնքան էլ ճիշտ չի, որ ոռներս բաց կողմ լինենք:

Համեմատությունդ էլ հեչ տեղին չէր:

----------

LisBeth (04.08.2013)

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Ձայ ջան, եթե պրակտիկ տեսանկյունից նայենք, ապա աշխարհում լիքը հետերոսեքսուալ ծնողներ իրենց երեխաներին այնպես են վերաբերում, որ լավ էր այդ երեխաները մանկատանը մեծանային։ Նորմալ երկրներում կան օրենքներ, որոնք խախտելու համար ծնողներին զրկում են ծնողական իրավունքից ու երեխաների խնամքը պետությունը վերցնում է իր վրա։ Էս ֆոնի վրա ես կարծում եմ հոմոսեքսուալ «ծնողներ» գոյություն ունենալու իրավունք ունեն։ Ու չեմ կարծում որ հոմոսեքսուալ «ծնողներ» ունեցող երեխաները պարտադիր պիտի այլասերված լինեն, կամ մոլագար լինեն կամ ամենաքիչը հոմոսեքսուալ լինեն։ Ու ես չեմ լսել հոմոսեքսուալների մասին, որ քարոզում են հոմոսեքսուալզիմը կամ ուզում են որ իրենց երեխաները իրենց պես լինեն։ Այնպես որ ամեն ինչ հարաբերական է։


Վիշ ջան, նախ իմ համեստ կարծիքով էդ <նորմալ> երկրների օրենքները ծայրահեղացված են (ինչքանով որ լսել եմ դեսից-դենից, օրենքները բնականաբար չեմ կարդացել, հուսով եմ պետք էլ չի գա), միգուցե ԱՄՆի պես բազմերանգ պետության համար ուրիշ ճար չկա, չգիտեմ, երկրորդն էլ օրենքը օրենք, բայց ընտանիքի ներսում դժվար ա օրենքի կատարումը վերահսկել ու երեխայի դաստիարակությունը էնքան նուրբ հարց ա, որ օրենքով հնարավոր չի ամեն բան կարգավորել, եթե անգամ վերահսկելը պատկերացնենք, որ հնարավոր ա: Ես չեմ ասում մոլագար կլինեն, ես ընդամենը ասում եմ, որ երեխային հայր ու մայր ա պետք, ամեն մեկն իր տեղն ու դերը ունեն, դրա համար, ես համարում եմ, որ ճիշտ ա, որ երեխաներին որդեգրեն հետերոսեքսուալ ընտանիքները: Ախր էդ անտերը էնքան բնական ու մեր կամքից անկախ ա, որ կինն ու տղամարդը երեխա են ունենում, հետո հոգ են տանում էդ երեխայի համար, մինչև մեծանա: Գել ու գազանների մեջ էլ ա տենց, մարդու մոտ էլ ա տենց: Հոմոսեքսուալ առանձնյակներ լինում են համ գելուգազանների մեջ, համ մարդկանց մեջ, էդ էլ ա բնական, բայց որ երգու որձ հոմոսեքսուալ երեխա ունենան ու մեծացնեն, այ տենց բան չի լինում: Համենայնդեպս կենդանիների աշխարհով չեմ տեսել  :LOL:  :LOL:  Վերջին նախադասությունս խնդրում եմ իմ դեմ չօգտագործել  :LOL:

----------

CactuSoul (04.08.2013), Chuk (03.08.2013)

----------


## Ձայնալար

> իսկ ի՞նչն ա խանգարում որ ասենք երկու կին հոմոսեքսուալ, երեխա որդեգրեն… էդ ի՞նչ չափանիշ ա… ես շատ լավ գիտեմ որ դուք երբ ասում եք հոմոսեքսուալ, միշտ պատկերացնում եք սեքս անելուց… բայց մարդիկ հո իրանց երեխու դեմը սեքս չե՞ն անում… ոչ հետերոսեքսուալները և ոչ էլ հոմոսեքսուալները, այսինքն սեքս անելը ֆակտոր չի, երկու դեպքում էլ որդեգրող ծնողների սեքսանելը խնդրից դուրս ա… ես ֆակտորը որ հանում ես, տակսն ի՞նչ ա մնում… տնտեսական, սոցիալական ու հեգեբանական մտնոլորտը, որը կարա ազդի երեխայի զարգացման վրա… ինչքանով են զույգերը համերաշխ ու ինչքանովը ա տանը տիրող մթնոլորտն առողջ… 
> 
> հա, հենց տենց էլ կա, եթե որբանոցից լավ ա ուրեմն ավելի լավ ա հենց էդ ընտանիքում մեծանա… եթե հետերոսեքսուալ վորդեգրած ընտանիքում մեծացած երեխու պատմություն կարամ պատմեմ որ մազերդ բիզբիզ կկանգնի ու դա համատարած ա եղել… զույգի հոմոսեքսուալ լինելը անառողջ մթնոլորտի պայման չի… 
> 
> երեխան թող էլի կինն ու տղամարդն ունենան, բան ասող չկա, բայց էդ չի նշանակում որ եթե կարում ես ունենաս նշանակումա կարաս նաև դասիարակես. ամեն դուռռակ բոզի տղա էլ կարա երեխա ունենա, էդ իրանց երեխա դաստիարակելու մեջ ոչ մի առավելություն չի տալիս… իսկ ստատիստիկան ցմույց ա տալիս որ գեյ ընտանիքներում մեծացած երեխեն հեչ էլ ավելի վատ ցուցանիշներ չի ցուցաբերում… 
> 
> միակ պրոբլեմը որ ես տեսնում եմ հոմոսեքսուալ ընտանիքներում մեծացած երեխաների մոտ, դա հասարակության կողմից ընդունվելն ա, որովհետև հասարակությունը կարա չընդունի, խտրականություն դնի ու ճնշի երեխին էն բանի համար որ իրան հոմոսեքսուալ ընտանիք ա որդեգրել… իսկ դա արդեն ընտանիքի թերությունը չի այլ հասարակության հիվանդ լինելն ա… 
> 
> միայնակ մայր կամ հայրն ավելի լավ ա՞, մանկատունն ավելի լավ ա՞… հլա գնացեք նայեք թե անգամ ամենազարգացած երկրների մանկատներում ինչ ա կատարվում… երեխեն կարա հոգեբանորեն խեղված դուրս գա… էլ մանկապղծութկյունից բռնած ծեծուջարդիկց վերջացրած… էդ երեխեքը տեր տիրական չունեն, ինչ ուզում հետներն անում են… 
> ...


Ասում ա հայերը գիտես խի են քֆուրից վատ զգում. որտև պատկերացնում են  :LOL: 

Մեֆ ջան, արի դու իմ պատկերացումներն ու ֆանտազիաները մի փորձի վերարտադրել, չի ստացվի  :LOL:  Չեմ հասկանում ինչի ես միայնակ ծնողի կամ չգիտեմինչ մանկատան հետ համեմատում, կամ անասուն հետերոսեքսուլ ծնողների օրինակ բերում: Տենց ես էլ կարամ մոլագար հոմոսեքսուլ ծնողների օրինակի հետ համեմատեմ ու տենց մեր օրինակներով անվերջ կիսվենք ու միմյանց ֆանտազիաները իրար պատմենք, ես ասեմ, որ դու հոմոսեքսուլ ընտանիք ասելով հրեշտակներ ես պատկերացնում երեխայի աջ և ահյակ կողմերից, դու էլ ասես, որ ես պոռնո եմ պատկերացնում :LOL:  Միայնակ ծնողին էլ դժվար թե թողնեն երեխա որդեգրել, նենց որ պետք չի ասել միայնակ ծնողն ա լավ, թե հոմոսեքսուլ ծնողները:

----------

Chuk (03.08.2013), Տրիբուն (03.08.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ձայ, համաձայն եմ, որ բնական ա, որ տղամարդ ու կին են երեխա ունենում, բայց մեծացնելու պահի հետ համաձայն չեմ: Իհարկե, ըստ մեր ավանդական պատկերացումների իդեալական տարբերակն էն ա, երբ երեխային մեծացնում են նույն երեխայի կենսաբանական ծնողները, բայց մեր օրերում էս կանոնից լիքը շեղումներ կան:
1. Երեխային մայրն ա մեծացնում մենակով (եթե կուզես, մի տենց երեխա էլ ես եմ, ու հլը ասա, թե շեղումներ ունեմ)
2. Երեխային հայրն ա մեծացնում մենակով
3. Երեխային տատիկ-պապիկն ա մեծացնում
4. Երեխային մեծացնում են ոչ կենսաբանական ծնողները, բայց կին ու ամուսին են
5. Երեխային այլ հարազատներ են մեծացնում (ավագ քույր կամ եղբայր, քեռի, հորեղբայր, հորաքույր և այլն, մի էսպիսի դեպք էլ տատիկս ա)
6. Երեխային մեծացնողներից միայն մեկն է կենսաբանական ծնող, մյուսը խորթ է
7. Երեխան արհեստական բեղմնավորման արդյունք է, հետևաբար կենսաբանական հայրը հայտնի չէ
8. Երեխան մեծանում ա որբանոցում

Եթե լավ մտածեմ, էլի տարբերակներ կթվարկեմ: Ամեն դեպքում, սրանցից ոչ մեկն օրենքով արգելված չի: Ուրեմն ինչու՞ պիտի արգելվի, որ նույն սեռի զույգը մեծացնի մի երեխայի, որը պիտի որբանոցում մեծանա:

----------

VisTolog (04.08.2013), Աթեիստ (04.08.2013)

----------


## Chuk

> Ձայ, համաձայն եմ, որ բնական ա, որ տղամարդ ու կին են երեխա ունենում, բայց մեծացնելու պահի հետ համաձայն չեմ: Իհարկե, ըստ մեր ավանդական պատկերացումների իդեալական տարբերակն էն ա, երբ երեխային մեծացնում են նույն երեխայի կենսաբանական ծնողները, բայց մեր օրերում էս կանոնից լիքը շեղումներ կան:
> 1. Երեխային մայրն ա մեծացնում մենակով (եթե կուզես, մի տենց երեխա էլ ես եմ, ու հլը ասա, թե շեղումներ ունեմ)
> 2. Երեխային հայրն ա մեծացնում մենակով
> 3. Երեխային տատիկ-պապիկն ա մեծացնում
> 4. Երեխային մեծացնում են ոչ կենսաբանական ծնողները, բայց կին ու ամուսին են
> 5. Երեխային այլ հարազատներ են մեծացնում (ավագ քույր կամ եղբայր, քեռի, հորեղբայր, հորաքույր և այլն, մի էսպիսի դեպք էլ տատիկս ա)
> 6. Երեխային մեծացնողներից միայն մեկն է կենսաբանական ծնող, մյուսը խորթ է
> 7. Երեխան արհեստական բեղմնավորման արդյունք է, հետևաբար կենսաբանական հայրը հայտնի չէ
> 8. Երեխան մեծանում ա որբանոցում
> ...


Բյուր ջան, իհարկե էդ ասածդ դեպքերից ամեն մեկն էլ կա: Ու բավական շատ: Բայց դեպքերի մեծ մասը էնքան էլ ցանկալի չեն:

Ասենք մենակով երեխային մեծացնելու պահը: Ցավոք տենց դեպքերը շատ շատ են, մի մասը բաժանված լինելու պատճառով, մի մասը, որտև ծնողներից մեկը մահացել է: Բաժանվելու դեպքում հլը գոնե երեխենարը, դեպքերի մեծ մասում, իրենց մյուս ծնողի հետ պարբերաբար շփվում են, դրա պակասը լրացնում: Իսկ այ երբ մահացած է, երեխային միշտ էլ ինչ-որ բան պակասում է էդ մեծանալու ընթացքում, ու էդ ոչ մեկը ոչ մեկին չի ցանկանա: Բայց նաև բաժանվելու դեպքն ա անցանկալի:

Նոր նայեցի, պարզվում ա, որ մեր օրենսդրությունը կարծես թե թույլատրում է չամուսնացած անձին որդեգրում կատարել: Ես նաև էդ դեպքն եմ սխալ համարում: Իհարկե նորից կարող եք ասել, որ մանկատնից լավ է և այլն, բայց ես կարծում եմ, որ պետք է տարվի էնպիսի քաղաքականություն, որ բոլոր ծնող չունեցող կամ ծնողների խնամակալությունից զրկված/չունեցող երեխաներին հնարավոր լինի որդեգրել, ու այդ որդեգրումները կատարեն «լիարժեք» ընտանիքները, լիարժեք ասելով էլ հասկանում եմ որպես նվազագույն
- Ամուսնացած,
- Տղամարդ ու կին, որպեսզի երեխան համ մայր ունենա, համ հայր,
- Ֆինանսական միջոցներով ապահովված,
- Քրեական պատմություն չունեցող (համենայն դեպս էնպիսի, որը կարող է վատ անդրադառնալ երեխայի վրա),
և այլն:

Էս երեխեքն առանց էն էլ մի անգամ արդեն տուժել են, ծնողներից զրկվելով: Նրանց մուտքը ընտանիք, որտեղ էդ ասածս լիարժեքությունը չկա, նոր անհավասարություն ա, որն իմ կարծիքով հեչ ցանկալի չի:

----------

CactuSoul (04.08.2013), Ձայնալար (03.08.2013), Ուլուանա (07.08.2013), Տրիբուն (03.08.2013)

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Ձայ, համաձայն եմ, որ բնական ա, որ տղամարդ ու կին են երեխա ունենում, բայց մեծացնելու պահի հետ համաձայն չեմ: Իհարկե, ըստ մեր ավանդական պատկերացումների իդեալական տարբերակն էն ա, երբ երեխային մեծացնում են նույն երեխայի կենսաբանական ծնողները, բայց մեր օրերում էս կանոնից լիքը շեղումներ կան:
> 1. Երեխային մայրն ա մեծացնում մենակով (եթե կուզես, մի տենց երեխա էլ ես եմ, ու հլը ասա, թե շեղումներ ունեմ)
> 2. Երեխային հայրն ա մեծացնում մենակով
> 3. Երեխային տատիկ-պապիկն ա մեծացնում
> 4. Երեխային մեծացնում են ոչ կենսաբանական ծնողները, բայց կին ու ամուսին են
> 5. Երեխային այլ հարազատներ են մեծացնում (ավագ քույր կամ եղբայր, քեռի, հորեղբայր, հորաքույր և այլն, մի էսպիսի դեպք էլ տատիկս ա)
> 6. Երեխային մեծացնողներից միայն մեկն է կենսաբանական ծնող, մյուսը խորթ է
> 7. Երեխան արհեստական բեղմնավորման արդյունք է, հետևաբար կենսաբանական հայրը հայտնի չէ
> 8. Երեխան մեծանում ա որբանոցում
> ...


Բյուր ջան, շեղումներ բոլորս էլ ունենք, հատկապես դու  :LOL:  Բայց արի դա հիմա չկապենք ծնողների թվի ու սեռի հետ, հազար ու մի պատճառ կարա լինի, ուզո՞ւմ ես դրա մասին խոսել  :Jpit: 

Մնացածը Չուկը ասեց, չեմ ուզում նույն բանը ուրիշ կերպ ձևակերպված գրել:

----------

Chuk (03.08.2013), Tig (04.08.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ասում ա հայերը գիտես խի են քֆուրից վատ զգում. որտև պատկերացնում են 
> 
> Մեֆ ջան, արի դու իմ պատկերացումներն ու ֆանտազիաները մի փորձի վերարտադրել, չի ստացվի  Չեմ հասկանում ինչի ես միայնակ ծնողի կամ չգիտեմինչ մանկատան հետ համեմատում, կամ անասուն հետերոսեքսուլ ծնողների օրինակ բերում: Տենց ես էլ կարամ մոլագար հոմոսեքսուլ ծնողների օրինակի հետ համեմատեմ ու տենց մեր օրինակներով անվերջ կիսվենք ու միմյանց ֆանտազիաները իրար պատմենք, ես ասեմ, որ դու հոմոսեքսուլ ընտանիք ասելով հրեշտակներ ես պատկերացնում երեխայի աջ և ահյակ կողմերից, դու էլ ասես, որ ես պոռնո եմ պատկերացնում Միայնակ ծնողին էլ դժվար թե թողնեն երեխա որդեգրել, նենց որ պետք չի ասել միայնակ ծնողն ա լավ, թե հոմոսեքսուլ ծնողները:


Ձայ, ջան, չես կարդու՞մ գրածս… ասել եմ ի՞նչն ա խանգարում… չեմ ասել լավն են կամ վատն են… ասել եմ որդեգրելուց երկուսի դեպքում էլ նույն ֆակտորներն են աշխատում… 

Իսկ ինչի՞ եմ մանկատան հետ համեմատում, որտև մանկատնից են երեխա որդեգրում… 

Դու ինձ ասա ինչի՞ ա վատ… կենսաբանական արգումենտներ մի բեր, չի աշխատում…

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (04.08.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Բյուր ջան, իհարկե էդ ասածդ դեպքերից ամեն մեկն էլ կա: Ու բավական շատ: Բայց դեպքերի մեծ մասը էնքան էլ ցանկալի չեն:
> 
> Ասենք մենակով երեխային մեծացնելու պահը: Ցավոք տենց դեպքերը շատ շատ են, մի մասը բաժանված լինելու պատճառով, մի մասը, որտև ծնողներից մեկը մահացել է: Բաժանվելու դեպքում հլը գոնե երեխենարը, դեպքերի մեծ մասում, իրենց մյուս ծնողի հետ պարբերաբար շփվում են, դրա պակասը լրացնում: Իսկ այ երբ մահացած է, երեխային միշտ էլ ինչ-որ բան պակասում է էդ մեծանալու ընթացքում, ու էդ ոչ մեկը ոչ մեկին չի ցանկանա: Բայց նաև բաժանվելու դեպքն ա անցանկալի:
> 
> Նոր նայեցի, պարզվում ա, որ մեր օրենսդրությունը կարծես թե թույլատրում է չամուսնացած անձին որդեգրում կատարել: Ես նաև էդ դեպքն եմ սխալ համարում: Իհարկե նորից կարող եք ասել, որ մանկատնից լավ է և այլն, բայց ես կարծում եմ, որ պետք է տարվի էնպիսի քաղաքականություն, որ բոլոր ծնող չունեցող կամ ծնողների խնամակալությունից զրկված/չունեցող երեխաներին հնարավոր լինի որդեգրել, ու այդ որդեգրումները կատարեն «լիարժեք» ընտանիքները, լիարժեք ասելով էլ հասկանում եմ որպես նվազագույն
> - Ամուսնացած,
> - Տղամարդ ու կին, որպեսզի երեխան համ մայր ունենա, համ հայր,
> - Ֆինանսական միջոցներով ապահովված,
> - Քրեական պատմություն չունեցող (համենայն դեպս էնպիսի, որը կարող է վատ անդրադառնալ երեխայի վրա),
> ...


Համասեռ զույգերի ընտանիքում ի՞նչն ա անլիարժեք ու անհավասար… կարա՞ս գրես ու հիմնավորես…

----------


## Chuk

> Համասեռ զույգերի ընտանիքում ի՞նչն ա անլիարժեք ու անհավասար… կարա՞ս գրես ու հիմնավորես…


Կարամ գրեմ, բայց չեմ կարա հիմնավորեմ  :Jpit: 
Զուտ համոզմունքային տեսակետ ա: Միասեռականների նկատմամբ բացարձակ ոչինչ չունեմ: Էնպես որ էդ համոզմունքս կապ չունի «ագրեսիվ վերաբերմունքի» հետ: 
Մեֆ ջան, ինչ ուզում ես ասա, բայց երեխուն պետք ա կարողանալ բակում ընկերների հետ խաղալուց կարողանալ գլուխ գովալ «Իմ պապան մի ձեռով 100 կիլոանոց» շտանգա ա բարձրացնում: Ու եթե միասեռ զույգը կանայք են, երեխեն ամեն դեպքում էդ չի կարող անել: Ու երեխեն պետք է կարողանա զգալիր հետևում ուժեղ մեջք՝ հոր տեսքով, իսկ եթե միասեռ զույգը կանայք են, ինքն ամեն դեպքում էդ մեջքը չի զգա: Ինքչան էլ էդ զույգերից մեկը հնարավոր ա, որ այսպես կոչված «տղամարդկային հատկանիշներով» օժտված լինի, մեկ է, տղամարդ չի դառնալու, իսկ երեխուն պետք ա տենց տղամարդ թիկունք ունենալ: Համանման օրինակներ ինքդ մտածիր միասեռ տղամարդկանց զույգի համար, հիշելով, որ երեխուն նաև մայր է պետք, ու գումարելով, որ ինչ ուզում ես արա, բայց մայրական ինստիկտները, բնազդը, երեխուն նվիրվելու կարողությունը ուժեղ կանանց մոտ են լինում: Ու ինչքան ուզում է տղամարդ միասեռականը կանացի հատկանիշներով օժտված լինի, մեկ ա, կնոջը երբեք էլ չի կարողանա հասնի:

Ու ընտանիքի էն մոդելը, որն ունենք, մայր, հայր, զավակ, ես կարծում եմ, որ դարերի ընթացքում իրան արդարացրած, գոյատևման ու իր բացառիկությունը ցույց տված մոդել ա:
Մյուս մոդելները կարող են ընդամենը փորձարկային լինել, դեպքերից մեկը հաջողվի, մեկը չի: Ու անհրաժեշտ լինի N քանակով փորձ, որ համոզվենք, լա՞վ է, թե՞ վատ: Իսկ երեխեքի գլխին նման փորձեր անելը ես մեղմ ասած ճիշտ չեմ համարոմւ:

Հիմա էս գրածներս ո՞նց ապացուցեմ: Եսի՞մ: Դրանք պարզապես համոզմունքներ են:

----------

Tig (04.08.2013), Ուլուանա (07.08.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Համասեռ զույգերի ընտանիքում ի՞նչն ա անլիարժեք ու անհավասար… կարա՞ս գրես ու հիմնավորես…


Թեկուզ էն, որ բնական ճանապարհով երեխա չեն կարող ունենալ: Ու դրա պատճառը հաստատ առողջական չի: 

Ինձ մի հարց ա հետաքրքրում - ինչի՞ են հոմոսեքսուլ զույգերը ցանկանում երեխա պահել: Հասկանալի ա չէ՞, որ իրանք էն հարաբերությունների մեջ են ու կյանքն ունեն, որով երեխա ունենալ հնարավոր չի, ու իրանք պիտի որ դրա մասին հրաշալի իմանան: Էտ դեպքում երեխան ի՞նչ են անում: Ասենք երեխա են ուզում նենց, ոնց որ ես հեծանիվ կամ կինս նոր լվացքի մեքենայա ուզու՞մ, կամ աղջիկս Բարբի: 

Ակումբում բոլորն էլ գիտեն, թե որքան լոյալ եմ ես հոմոսեսքուալների նկատմամբ: Բայց իմ լոյալությունն ավարտվում ա էն պահին, երբ երկու հասուն մարդու հարաբերություններին իր կամքից անկախ խառնում են մի երրորդ մարդու (երեխայի), որը դեռ ի վիճակի չի իր ճակատագրի հետ կապված որոշումներ ընդունել:

----------

ars83 (03.08.2013), CactuSoul (04.08.2013), Chuk (03.08.2013), Moonwalker (03.08.2013), Rammstein (04.08.2013), Tig (04.08.2013), Ամպ (05.08.2013), Ձայնալար (03.08.2013), Ուլուանա (07.08.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Չեմ մանում ինչքանով ա օբյեկտիվ հետազոտություն:
> 
> Children with Lesbian, Gay, Bisexual and Transgender Parents


Էս ոնց որ էնքան էլ հետազոտություն չի, ավելի շուտ ուղեցույց ա «ոնց պահել բալիկին»՝ կազմված American Academy of Child and Adolescent Psychiatry-ի կողմից, ու դրա մի մասն էլ վերաբերվում ա էն երեխեքին, որոնք մեծանում են հոմոսեքսուլ ընտանիքում: Էս ուղեցույցը հենց սկզբից ընդունում ա, որ շատ նորմալ ա որ լիքը երեխաներ կան, որ մեծանում են հոմոսեքսուլ տնտանիքներում, արձանագրում ա էտ փաստը որպես գոյություն ունեցող երևույթ.

 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար* *Millions of children* in the United States have lesbian, gay, bisexual and/or transgender (LGBT) parents. Some children of LGBT parents were conceived in heterosexual
marriages or relationships. An increasing number of LGBT parents have conceived children and/or raised them from birth, either as single parents or in ongoing committed relationships.
ու հետո ասում ա, որ եթե երեխեն պրոբլեմներ ունի, էտ պրոբլեմները կապված են հասարակության հետ.  

 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար* Although research shows that children with gay and lesbian parents are as well adjusted as children with heterosexual parents, they can face some additional challenges. Some LGBT families face *discrimination in their communities and children may be teased or bullied by peers*.
Կարճ ասած էս ուղեցույցը կանխակալ վերաբերվունք ունի երևույթին: Անհասկանալի ա, որ եթե միլլիոններով սենց երեխաներ կան, ուրեմն իրանք շատ-շատ են: Էտ դեպքում անհասկանալի ա, թե իրանց ով ա դիսկրիմինացիայի ենթարկում կամ բուլինգ անում, եթե ում ուզես իրանք բուլինգ կարան անեն:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մեֆ ջան, ինչ ուզում ես ասա, բայց երեխուն պետք ա կարողանալ բակում ընկերների հետ խաղալուց կարողանալ գլուխ գովալ «Իմ պապան մի ձեռով 100 կիլոանոց» շտանգա ա բարձրացնում:


Չուկ, հիմի երեխեքի դաստիարակությամբ ավելի շատ ipad-ն ա զբաղվում, քան ծնողները:  :LOL:  Նենց որ, կարող ա երեխեն մեծանա ու տենց էլ չիմանա, թե իրա ծնողներն ովքեր էին: Կարող ա մտածի minion կամ fruit ninja էին:

----------

Chuk (03.08.2013), Mephistopheles (03.08.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Թեկուզ էն, որ բնական ճանապարհով երեխա չեն կարող ունենալ: Ու դրա պատճառը հաստատ առողջական չի: 
> 
> Ինձ մի հարց ա հետաքրքրում - ինչի՞ են հոմոսեքսուլ զույգերը ցանկանում երեխա պահել: Հասկանալի ա չէ՞, որ իրանք էն հարաբերությունների մեջ են ու կյանքն ունեն, որով երեխա ունենալ հնարավոր չի, ու իրանք պիտի որ դրա մասին հրաշալի իմանան: Էտ դեպքում երեխան ի՞նչ են անում: Ասենք երեխա են ուզում նենց, ոնց որ ես հեծանիվ կամ կինս նոր լվացքի մեքենայա ուզու՞մ, կամ աղջիկս Բարբի: 
> 
> Ակումբում բոլորն էլ գիտեն, թե որքան լոյալ եմ ես հոմոսեսքուալների նկատմամբ: Բայց իմ լոյալությունն ավարտվում ա էն պահին, երբ երկու հասուն մարդու հարաբերություններին իր կամքից անկախ խառնում են մի երրորդ մարդու (երեխայի), որը դեռ ի վիճակի չի իր ճակատագրի հետ կապված որոշումներ ընդունել:


Ապեր… աշխարհում ոչ ոք չի ասում որ բնական ծնողներին պետք ա երկրորդական դարձնել… խոսքը միշտ էլ գնացել ա որդեգրելու մասին… Դրա համար էլ համեմատությունները անում ենք որբանոցների ու այլ ոչ բնական ընտանիքների հետ…

Ապեր իսկ եթե զույգը հետերոսեքսուլ ա ու չի կարում երեխա ունենա… պտի թողենք թե չէ… թող բաժանվեն… պտի որդեգրե՞ն թե չէ…

Որդեգրում են սովորաբար էն զույգերը որոնք չեն կարում երեխա ունենալ… նենց էլ ա լինում, բայց քիչ… համեմատությունը սրա հետ պետք ա լինի… ու քո պատճառաբանությունը որ "պտի իմանային որ երեխա չի լինելու"-ն ադեկվատ չի… հետրոսեքսուլ շատ զույգեր էլ չեն կարող ունենալ, բայց նույն բանը դու իրանց մասին չես ասի… 

Ասածս էն ա որ տրադիցիոն ընտանիքից դուրս ամեն ինչն էլ նորմի խախտում ա ու կարևորը ոչ թէ մեր նախասիրություններն են այլ որդեգրվողի ապագան ու բարեկեցությունը 

Որդեգրման կրիտերիաները սրանք են… 

էս խնդիրը հոմոսեքսուլների հետ իրականում առնչութկուն չունի ուղղակի դուք առանձնացնում եք հոմոներին ու բերում եք անհիմն պատճառներ… որևէ հիմնավոր պատճառ չկա… 

խոսքը գնում ա ալտերնատիվ ընտանիքների մասի… ոչ ոք չի ասում առնենք մեր երեխեքին ու տանք գեյերը մեծացնեն… ու գեյերը կարան լինեն ալտերնատիվ ընտանիք, հիմնավոր պատճառ չկա…

----------

Kita (05.08.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (04.08.2013)

----------


## ivy

> Նոր նայեցի, պարզվում ա, որ մեր օրենսդրությունը կարծես թե *թույլատրում է չամուսնացած անձին որդեգրում կատարել: Ես նաև էդ դեպքն եմ սխալ համարում:* Իհարկե նորից կարող եք ասել, որ մանկատնից լավ է և այլն, բայց ես կարծում եմ, որ պետք է տարվի էնպիսի քաղաքականություն, որ բոլոր ծնող չունեցող կամ ծնողների խնամակալությունից զրկված/չունեցող երեխաներին հնարավոր լինի որդեգրել, ու *այդ որդեգրումները կատարեն «լիարժեք» ընտանիքները*, լիարժեք ասելով էլ հասկանում եմ որպես նվազագույն
> - Ամուսնացած,
> - Տղամարդ ու կին, որպեսզի երեխան համ մայր ունենա, համ հայր,
> - Ֆինանսական միջոցներով ապահովված,
> - Քրեական պատմություն չունեցող (համենայն դեպս էնպիսի, որը կարող է վատ անդրադառնալ երեխայի վրա),
> և այլն:
> 
> Էս երեխեքն առանց էն էլ մի անգամ արդեն տուժել են, ծնողներից զրկվելով: Նրանց մուտքը ընտանիք, որտեղ էդ ասածս լիարժեքությունը չկա, նոր անհավասարություն ա, որն իմ կարծիքով հեչ ցանկալի չի:


Չուկ, «լիարժեքության» հանդեպ մոտեցումդ ինձ համար անընդունելի է: Լիարժեքությունն ամենևին պայմանավորված չի կին-տղամարդ, հետևաբար՝ մայր-հայր գործոնով: Էդ հասարակական մոդելն է, որ ստերեոտիպային ձևով նստած է մարդկանց գիտակցության մեջ: Չկա էդպիսի բան:
Լիարժեք զարգացում երեխային կարող է տալ թե միայնակ ծնողը, թե միասեռական զույգը: Երեխայի զարգացման համար քանակն ու սեռը էնքան կարևոր չեն, որքան որակը: Իսկ էդ որակը մարդ կարող է թե մենակ ապահովել, թե նույն սեռի պարտնյորի հետ: 
Ցավոք, էս ստերեոտիպային մտածելակերպն է հենց, որ հատկապես հայերի մոտ էնքան ուժեղ է նստած գլխում, որ անգամ էն սարսափելի հարաբերությունների դեպքում կասեն՝ «չենք բաժանվում երեխաների համար», իբր էդ երեխեքին «լիարժեք» ընտանիք են ուզում տալ. բայց մեկը էդ էրեխեքին հարցնի՝ իրենց պետք է՞ էդ մամա-պապա «իդեալական» համադրությունը, որտեղ ինչ բանի ասես ականատես չեն լինում, ու աստված գիտի, թե ոնց են մեծանում... 
Երեխայի նորմալ աճի համար կարևոր է հետները շատ զբաղվել, կրթել, առողջ մթնոլորտում մեծացնել, ինչը բացարձակ կապ չունի տան անդամների քանակից ու սեռից, կարևորը, որ տիրող մթնոլորտը ջերմ ու հարազատական լինի, որ էդ երեխեն երջանիկ ու կարգին մեծանա:

----------

impression (04.08.2013), Kita (05.08.2013), Mephistopheles (04.08.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (04.08.2013), Ռուֆուս (04.08.2013), Վիշապ (03.08.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Կարամ գրեմ, բայց չեմ կարա հիմնավորեմ 
> Զուտ համոզմունքային տեսակետ ա: Միասեռականների նկատմամբ բացարձակ ոչինչ չունեմ: Էնպես որ էդ համոզմունքս կապ չունի «ագրեսիվ վերաբերմունքի» հետ: 
> Մեֆ ջան, ինչ ուզում ես ասա, բայց երեխուն պետք ա կարողանալ բակում ընկերների հետ խաղալուց կարողանալ գլուխ գովալ «Իմ պապան մի ձեռով 100 կիլոանոց» շտանգա ա բարձրացնում: Ու եթե միասեռ զույգը կանայք են, երեխեն ամեն դեպքում էդ չի կարող անել: Ու երեխեն պետք է կարողանա զգալիր հետևում ուժեղ մեջք՝ հոր տեսքով, իսկ եթե միասեռ զույգը կանայք են, ինքն ամեն դեպքում էդ մեջքը չի զգա: Ինքչան էլ էդ զույգերից մեկը հնարավոր ա, որ այսպես կոչված «տղամարդկային հատկանիշներով» օժտված լինի, մեկ է, տղամարդ չի դառնալու, իսկ երեխուն պետք ա տենց տղամարդ թիկունք ունենալ: Համանման օրինակներ ինքդ մտածիր միասեռ տղամարդկանց զույգի համար, հիշելով, որ երեխուն նաև մայր է պետք, ու գումարելով, որ ինչ ուզում ես արա, բայց մայրական ինստիկտները, բնազդը, երեխուն նվիրվելու կարողությունը ուժեղ կանանց մոտ են լինում: Ու ինչքան ուզում է տղամարդ միասեռականը կանացի հատկանիշներով օժտված լինի, մեկ ա, կնոջը երբեք էլ չի կարողանա հասնի:
> 
> Ու ընտանիքի էն մոդելը, որն ունենք, մայր, հայր, զավակ, ես կարծում եմ, որ դարերի ընթացքում իրան արդարացրած, գոյատևման ու իր բացառիկությունը ցույց տված մոդել ա:
> Մյուս մոդելները կարող են ընդամենը փորձարկային լինել, դեպքերից մեկը հաջողվի, մեկը չի: Ու անհրաժեշտ լինի N քանակով փորձ, որ համոզվենք, լա՞վ է, թե՞ վատ: Իսկ երեխեքի գլխին նման փորձեր անելը ես մեղմ ասած ճիշտ չեմ համարոմւ:
> 
> Հիմա էս գրածներս ո՞նց ապացուցեմ: Եսի՞մ: Դրանք պարզապես համոզմունքներ են:


Chuk cut the bullshit  :Smile:  ցանկացած որդեգրված երեխա էդ պրոբլեմն ունենալու ա… բա որ երկու պապա ունենա կասի "պապաներս կարան երկուսով երկոիհարուր կիլո բարձրացնի ու հլա մի հատ էլ պապայիդ դոմփի հետևից" … վատ ա՞…  

Ապեր պատճառ ու հիմնավորում չկա… մենք պատրաստ չենք դրան… մեր համար երեխայի մանկատանը մեծանալն ավելի ընդունելի ա անկախ ինչ վատ պայմաններում են մեծանում քան հոմոսեքսուալ ընտանիքում, անկախ նրանից թե ինչքան լավ են պայմանները ու ընդունելի…

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (04.08.2013), Վիշապ (03.08.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ապեր… աշխարհում ոչ ոք չի ասում որ բնական ծնողներին պետք ա երկրորդական դարձնել… խոսքը միշտ էլ գնացել ա որդեգրելու մասին… Դրա համար էլ համեմատությունները անում ենք որբանոցների ու այլ ոչ բնական ընտանիքների հետ…


Մեֆ, ես ընդամենը քո հարցին էի պատասխանել: Ի՞նչ ես մի դրել որբանոց, կուսանոց, գաղութ, ստրիպտիզ կլուբ խառնել իրար  :LOL: 

Որբանոցը լավ բան չի, հոբար: Էտ սաղս էլ գիտենք: Բայց ո՞վ ա ասել, որ հոմոսեքսուլ ընտանիքների կողմից երեխա որդեգրելու իրավունքը պիտի մի անգամից համեմատության մեջ դրվի էտ երեխայի որբանոցում գտնվելու հետ: Ոնց որ մեկը մի թեթև մրսած լինի, ու իրան ասես կամ պիտի պանադոլ խմես, կամ նաղդ մեռնելու ես:

----------

Chuk (03.08.2013), Tig (04.08.2013)

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, «լիարժեքության» հանդեպ մոտեցումդ ինձ համար անընդունելի է: Լիարժեքությունն ամենևին պայմանավորված չի կին-տղամարդ, հետևաբար՝ մայր-հայր գործոնով: Էդ հասարակական մոդելն է, որ ստերեոտիպային ձևով նստած է մարդկանց գիտակցության մեջ: Չկա էդպիսի բան:


Մի համաձայնվի Այվի ջան, դու համարի որ չկա էդպիսի բան, ես համարեմ, որ կա:
Ի՞նչ արած, հո ամեն ինչում համաձայն չենք լինելու:

հ.գ. Նենց հետաքրքիր կլիներ տեսնել ոչ միակողմանի ու լիարժեք վիճակագրություն, երկու ու մի ծնողով մեծացած երեխաների տարբեր չափանիշներով գնահատած:

----------


## Chuk

> Chuk cut the bullshit  ցանկացած որդեգրված երեխա էդ պրոբլեմն ունենալու ա… բա որ երկու պապա ունենա կասի "պապաներս կարան երկուսով երկոիհարուր կիլո բարձրացնի ու հլա մի հատ էլ պապայիդ դոմփի հետևից" … վատ ա՞…  
> 
> Ապեր պատճառ ու հիմնավորում չկա… մենք պատրաստ չենք դրան… մեր համար երեխայի մանկատանը մեծանալն ավելի ընդունելի ա անկախ ինչ վատ պայմաններում են մեծանում քան հոմոսեքսուալ ընտանիքում, անկախ նրանից թե ինչքան լավ են պայմանները ու ընդունելի…


Մեֆ ջան, պատճառ էլ կա, հիմնավորում էլ կա: Ու ջհանդամ թե Մեֆը էդ պատճառները չի ընդունում, էդ հիմնավորումներին չի համաձայնվում: 
Ու ոչ մեկն էլ ստեղ չի ուզում, որ երեխեքը մանկատներում մեծանան:

Ես հստակ գրել էի, որ որպես խնդրի լուծում (ցանկացած երկրում) տեսնում եմ պետական խրախուսումը, որ բոլոր երեխաները որդեգրվեն: Դրա համար կարող է խրախուսանքների մեխանիզմ լինի, թե ուրիշ բան, չգիտեմ, չեմ մտածել: Բայց երբ արդեն լուծվում ա էն հարցը, որ բոլոր նման երեխեքը որդեգրվելու մեծ հավանականություն են ունենում, ես ուզում եմ, որ դա արվի որոշակի կանոնակարգմամբ, չեմ ուզում որ
- Երեխուն որդեգրի պառաված կույսը,
- Երեխուն որդեգրի միասեռ զույգը,
- Երեխուն որդեգրի մանկապղծության մեջ կասկածվողը,
- Երեխուն որդեգրի սեփական զավակներին վատ դաստիարակություն տված ամուսնական զույգը,
ու էլի լիքը սահմանափակումներ:

Ու սրանք թող լինեն ի հաշիվ միասեռ զույգերի իրավունքների (կամ թվացյալ իրավունքների) սահմանափակման, բայց ի օգուտ տվյալ երեխայի իրավունքների, ում համար ես ցանկալի եմ համարում, որ լինի էնպիսի ընտանիք, ինչպիսին նախատեսված ա բնության մեջ, էնպիսի ընտանիք, որի մոդելը ժամանակի քննությունն անցել ա:


Ու ոչ մեկդ ինչ-որ չանդրադարձաք էս մի ասածիս. ի վերջո առայժմ միասեռ զույգերի երեխու որդեգրումը ավելին չի, քան փորձ: Կարելի՞ ա նման փորձ անել երեխեքի հետ:

----------

Tig (04.08.2013), Ձայնալար (03.08.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Chuk cut the bullshit  ցանկացած որդեգրված երեխա էդ պրոբլեմն ունենալու ա… բա որ երկու պապա ունենա կասի "պապաներս կարան երկուսով երկոիհարուր կիլո բարձրացնի ու հլա մի հատ էլ պապայիդ դոմփի հետևից" … վատ ա՞…  
> 
> Ապեր պատճառ ու հիմնավորում չկա… *մենք պատրաստ չենք դրան*… մեր համար երեխայի մանկատանը մեծանալն ավելի ընդունելի ա անկախ ինչ վատ պայմաններում են մեծանում քան հոմոսեքսուալ ընտանիքում, անկախ նրանից թե ինչքան լավ են պայմանները ու ընդունելի…


Ընգեր, արի հարցին սենց նայենք: Հարյուր հազար տարի ընտանիք համարվել ա կին-տղամարդ զույգը, ու ընդունված ա եղել, որ երեխան կարա լինի մենակ էտ ընտանիքում: Հիմա մենք մտնում ենք նոր ինչ-որ ժամանակաշրջան, երբ սկսում ենք նորմալ վերաբերվել հոմոսեքսուլ զույգերին, ու դու ուզում ես, որ մենք մի անգամից թռիչք կատարենք ու ռեզկի համակերպվենք նաև նրա հետ, որ էտ զույգերը բացի նրանից որ օրենքով արդեն ընտանիք են կոչվում, մի հատ էլ երեխա որդեգրեն ու պահեն: Բա էտ երեխու կարծիքը ինչ-որ մեկը հարցրե՞լ ա, որ իրան կտրում հարյուր հազար տարվա սովորույթից, ու առանց իրան հարցնելու տալիս ա մի ընտանիքի, որի ընտանիք կոչվելու իրավունքը վաստակվել ա մի երկու տարի առաջ:   

Մեֆ ջան, մարդկանց շատ չկա, վաղը մյուս օր, կարող ա ուղտի ու փոշեկուլի հարաբերություններն էլ օրինականացվեն, քանի որ ինչ-որ մեկը գիտականորեն կարող ա պարզի, որ իրանք էլ կարող ա միմյանց նկատմամբ զգացմունքներ ունենան: ՈՒ կարող ա պոշեկուլի հետևի ծակի մեջ մի հատ նենց կապսուլա դնեն, որ ինքը կարանա երեխա ունենա ուղտից - փոշեուղտակուլ: Ու էտ երեխեն մնացած երեխքի հետ դպրոց գնա, վերջում էլ գիտնական դառնա: Բայց, ապեր ... one step at a time ... թող մի հատ հասարակությունը մարսի էն փաստը, որ հոմոսեքսուալ զույգերը կարող են ընտանիք կազմել ու հանգիստ ապրել իրար հետ: Հետո նոր կզոռեք նրանց երեխա պահելու իրավունքը:

Թե չէ, ապեր, մանկատունն իրոք վատ բան ա, բայց դեռ չգիտես, թե էտ երեխու համար ինչքան վատ կամ լավ կարա լինի հոմոսեքսուալ ընտանիքում մեծանալը, հենց միայն այն պատճառով, որ հասարակության մեծ մասը դա դեռ չի հասկանում ու ընդունում, նույնիսկ եվրոպական երկրների մեծ մասում:

----------

Chuk (03.08.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, ես ընդամենը քո հարցին էի պատասխանել: Ի՞նչ ես մի դրել որբանոց, կուսանոց, գաղութ, ստրիպտիզ կլուբ խառնել իրար 
> 
> Որբանոցը լավ բան չի, հոբար: Էտ սաղս էլ գիտենք: Բայց ո՞վ ա ասել, որ հոմոսեքսուլ ընտանիքների կողմից երեխա որդեգրելու իրավունքը պիտի մի անգամից համեմատության մեջ դրվի էտ երեխայի որբանոցում գտնվելու հետ: Ոնց որ մեկը մի թեթև մրսած լինի, ու իրան ասես կամ պիտի պանադոլ խմես, կամ նաղդ մեռնելու ես:


Ապեր, բացատրեմ ինչի եմ համեմատում… հոմոները, ինչպես նաև այլ զույգեր որոնք չեն կարում երեխա ունենան, որդեգրում են ու հարցը ստեղ էն ա թե որդեգրվողը որբանոցում լավ կապրի՞ թե ալտերնատիվ ընտանիքում, որովհետև էդ երեխեն արդեն տրադիցիոն ընտանիք չի կարող ունենալ… սրա համար ենք համեմատում… 

Ես չեմ կարա վիճեմ որ տրադիցիոն համերաշխ ընտանիքը միակ ամենալավ մոդելը չի, բայց մյուս կողմից էլ մենք ունենք սիտուացիաներ երբ դա հնարավոր չի ու մենք չենք կարա էդ երեխեքին մերժենք հնարավոր լավագույնից ինչ ա մեր "համոզմունքների հետ չի բռնում" 

Ես եթե հնարավորություն ունենայի մեծ հաճույքով կորդեգրվեի երկու ջահել մամաների կողմից…

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Չուկ, «լիարժեքության» հանդեպ մոտեցումդ ինձ համար անընդունելի է: Լիարժեքությունն ամենևին պայմանավորված չի կին-տղամարդ, հետևաբար՝ մայր-հայր գործոնով: Էդ հասարակական մոդելն է, որ ստերեոտիպային ձևով նստած է մարդկանց գիտակցության մեջ: Չկա էդպիսի բան:
> Լիարժեք զարգացում երեխային կարող է տալ թե միայնակ ծնողը, թե միասեռական զույգը: Երեխայի զարգացման համար քանակն ու սեռը էնքան կարևոր չեն, որքան որակը: Իսկ էդ որակը մարդ կարող է թե մենակ ապահովել, թե նույն սեռի պարտնյորի հետ:


Ո՞վ ա ասել, որ քանակն ու սեռը էնքան կարևոր չեն, որքան որակը: Սենց հաստա՞տ ա էտ ....  :LOL:  Ինչ-որ մեկը տենց խորը ու մանրամասն ուսումնասիրել ա երեխայի ողջ դաստիարակության ու հասունացման պրոցեսը, որ կարա սենց միանշանակ հայտարարություններ անի՞:  

Ասենք, ես էլ կարամ կանգնեմ ու ասեմ, որ երեխայի զարգացման համար միանշանակ ու բացարձակ կարևոր ա հենց քանակն ու սեռը, ու դրանից շեղումները երեխայի վրա, ենթագիտակցական մակարդակում, թողնում են անդառնալի հետք, որի բացասական հետևանքները բացահայտվում են 43 տարեկանում: 




> Ցավոք, էս ստերեոտիպային մտածելակերպն է հենց, որ հատկապես հայերի մոտ էնքան ուժեղ է նստած գլխում, որ անգամ էն սարսափելի հարաբերությունների դեպքում կասեն՝ «չենք բաժանվում երեխաների համար», իբր էդ երեխեքին «լիարժեք» ընտանիք են ուզում տալ. բայց մեկը էդ էրեխեքին հարցնի՝ իրենց պետք է՞ էդ մամա-պապա «իդեալական» համադրությունը, որտեղ ինչ բանի ասես ականատես չեն լինում, ու աստված գիտի, թե ոնց են մեծանում...


Ինչի՞ մենակ հայերի մետ: Այվի ջան, ալամ Եվրոպայով մեկ միտինգներ ու ցույցեր են, իրար են տփում, ջրում սաղ օրը էս հարցի շուրջ, իսկ դուք լոկալացնում եք մենակ Հայաստանի մակարդակով: Յանիմ նենց սաղ աշխարհի համար արդեն պարզից էլ պարզ ա, թե ինչքան լավ բան ա, որ երեխան որդեգրվի հոմոսեքսուալ ընտանիքի կողմից, ու դա ոչ մի բանով չի տարբերվում հետերոսեքսուալ ընտանիքի կողմից որդեգրվելուց, իսկ մենք հետամնաց հայերս չենք կարողանում էտքան պարզ բանը հասկանալ:

----------

Chuk (03.08.2013), Tig (04.08.2013), Ուլուանա (07.08.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ ջան, պատճառ էլ կա, հիմնավորում էլ կա: Ու ջհանդամ թե Մեֆը էդ պատճառները չի ընդունում, էդ հիմնավորումներին չի համաձայնվում: 
> Ու ոչ մեկն էլ ստեղ չի ուզում, որ երեխեքը մանկատներում մեծանան:
> 
> Ես հստակ գրել էի, որ որպես խնդրի լուծում (ցանկացած երկրում) տեսնում եմ պետական խրախուսումը, որ բոլոր երեխաները որդեգրվեն: Դրա համար կարող է խրախուսանքների մեխանիզմ լինի, թե ուրիշ բան, չգիտեմ, չեմ մտածել: Բայց երբ արդեն լուծվում ա էն հարցը, որ բոլոր նման երեխեքը որդեգրվելու մեծ հավանականություն են ունենում, ես ուզում եմ, որ դա արվի որոշակի կանոնակարգմամբ, չեմ ուզում որ
> - Երեխուն որդեգրի պառաված կույսը,
> - Երեխուն որդեգրի միասեռ զույգը,
> - Երեխուն որդեգրի մանկապղծության մեջ կասկածվողը,
> - Երեխուն որդեգրի սեփական զավակներին վատ դաստիարակություն տված ամուսնական զույգը,
> ու էլի լիքը սահմանափակումներ:
> ...


Պառաված կույսը, մանկապիղծը, վատ դասիրակած ընտանիքը գիտենք ինչի ա վատ… հիմա ասա գեյ զույգն ինչով ա վատ… կարճ…

----------

Աթեիստ (04.08.2013)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշ ջան, նախ իմ համեստ կարծիքով էդ <նորմալ> երկրների օրենքները ծայրահեղացված են (ինչքանով որ լսել եմ դեսից-դենից, օրենքները բնականաբար չեմ կարդացել, հուսով եմ պետք էլ չի գա), միգուցե ԱՄՆի պես բազմերանգ պետության համար ուրիշ ճար չկա, չգիտեմ, երկրորդն էլ օրենքը օրենք, բայց ընտանիքի ներսում դժվար ա օրենքի կատարումը վերահսկել ու երեխայի դաստիարակությունը էնքան նուրբ հարց ա, որ օրենքով հնարավոր չի ամեն բան կարգավորել, եթե անգամ վերահսկելը պատկերացնենք, որ հնարավոր ա: Ես չեմ ասում մոլագար կլինեն, ես ընդամենը ասում եմ, որ երեխային հայր ու մայր ա պետք, ամեն մեկն իր տեղն ու դերը ունեն, դրա համար, ես համարում եմ, որ ճիշտ ա, որ երեխաներին որդեգրեն հետերոսեքսուալ ընտանիքները: Ախր էդ անտերը էնքան բնական ու մեր կամքից անկախ ա, որ կինն ու տղամարդը երեխա են ունենում, հետո հոգ են տանում էդ երեխայի համար, մինչև մեծանա: Գել ու գազանների մեջ էլ ա տենց, մարդու մոտ էլ ա տենց: Հոմոսեքսուալ առանձնյակներ լինում են համ գելուգազանների մեջ, համ մարդկանց մեջ, էդ էլ ա բնական, բայց որ երգու որձ հոմոսեքսուալ երեխա ունենան ու մեծացնեն, այ տենց բան չի լինում: Համենայնդեպս կենդանիների աշխարհով չեմ տեսել  Վերջին նախադասությունս խնդրում եմ իմ դեմ չօգտագործել


Ձայ ջան, ինձ էլ էր  մինչև վերջերս թվում, որ ամերիկացիք ու իրենց օրենքները հիմար են... Դու հիմա խիստ սուբյետկիվ բաներ ես ասում, յանի աշխարհի 97% հետերոսեքսուալ ծնողները իրենց երեխեքին նուրբ են դաստիարակում ու բոլորի երեխեքը բնական են մեծանում, իսկ 3% գեյերի երեխաները դժբախտ արարածներ են։ Եթե գեյերին արգելես երեխա որդեգրել, ապա դա կընկալվի որպես դիսկրիմինացիա։ Ուրեմն  պիտի ընդհանրապես գեյերին արգելես գեյ լինել, նույն բանն ա։ «Նորմալ» երկրներում փորձում են ռացիոնալ լինել, իսկ ինչքանով են օրենքները ծայրահեղացված, լավը կամ վատը, պիտի դատես արդյուքներից։ Ամերիկացիք երբեմն բաներ են անում, որ մենք մեր մտածելակերպով գուցե չէինք անի։ Օրինակ հարուստ ամուսիններ որ երեխա չունեն, կարող են ասենք Զիմբաբվեից ֆիզիկական խնդիրներ ունեցող երեխաներ որդեգրել ու ոչ մի գումար չխնայել կրթություն տալու ու դաստիարակելու վրա նենց որ երբեմն այդ երեխաները հանճարներ են դառնում։ Ինձ թվում է, մեր մտածելակերպով, իրենք ավելի շուտ պիտի ընտրեին առողջ ու սիրուն երեխեքի, որ ծնողական հոգսերը ավելի քիչ լինեին։ Մի քիչ բարդ ա...

----------

Mephistopheles (04.08.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ապեր, բացատրեմ ինչի եմ համեմատում… հոմոները, ինչպես նաև այլ զույգեր որոնք չեն կարում երեխա ունենան, որդեգրում են ու հարցը ստեղ էն ա թե որդեգրվողը որբանոցում լավ կապրի՞ թե ալտերնատիվ ընտանիքում, որովհետև էդ երեխեն արդեն տրադիցիոն ընտանիք չի կարող ունենալ… սրա համար ենք համեմատում… 
> …


Ապեր, իմ համար պարզ չի, որն ա ավելի լավ կամ վատ: Ես հազար տոկոս միլիոնավոր մարդկանց նման համոզված եմ, որ որբանոցը լավ բան չի: Բայց ես հազար տոկոս միլիոնավոր մարդկանց նման համոզված չեմ, որ հոմոսեքսուալ ընտանիքի կողմից որդեգրված լինելն ավելի լավ այլընտրանք ա: Էլի եմ ասում, մենակ էն, որ հասարակության մի հսկայական մասի կողմից դա չի ընդունվում, ու երեխուն կարող ա բուլինգ անեն դրա պատճառով, արդեն պատճառ ա, որ դա չհամարես ավելի լավ տարբերակ: Ինչ գիտես, թե հասարակության կողմից չընդունվելը էտ երեխու վրա ինչ հետևանքներ կարա թողնի: Հատկապես, որ էտ երեծու կարծիքը որդեգրվելու պահին ոչ մեկը չի հարցնում: 

Տե՛ս, ես չեմ ասում, որ հասարակությունը ճիշտ ա անում: Ես ասում եմ փաստ - հասարակության մեծ մասը, գոնե էս պահին, համոզված չի, որ էտ լավ բան ա: Հակառակը, հաստատ համոզված ա, որ էտ շատ վատ բան ա:

----------

Chuk (03.08.2013), Ուլուանա (07.08.2013)

----------


## Chuk

> Պառաված կույսը, մանկապիղծը, վատ դասիրակած ընտանիքը գիտենք ինչի ա վատ… հիմա ասա գեյ զույգն ինչով ա վատ… կարճ…


Մեֆ ջան, արդեն գրել էի, զահլա չունեմ նորից գրելու: Ու կրկնում եմ, ջհանդամ թե դու իմ գրածներից համաձայն չես  :Wink:

----------


## ivy

> Ո՞վ ա ասել, որ քանակն ու սեռը էնքան կարևոր չեն, որքան որակը: Սենց հաստա՞տ ա էտ ....


  Չէ, սենց հաստատ չի էդ ու հենց տենց շատ ծիծաղալու ա։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ ջան, արդեն գրել էի, զահլա չունեմ նորից գրելու: Ու կրկնում եմ, ջհանդամ թե դու իմ գրածներից համաձայն չես


Որ գրած լինեիր չէի հարցնի… սուտի պատճառներ ես բերում Չուկ… որդեգրված երեխեն երբեք էլ չի ունելալու էն ինչ որ տրադիցիոնն ունի… ինչի մեկը կարա որդեգրի մեկը չէ… էս ա հարցս…

----------

Աթեիստ (04.08.2013)

----------


## Chuk

> Որ գրած լինեիր չէի հարցնի… սուտի պատճառներ ես բերում Չուկ… որդեգրված երեխեն երբեք էլ չի ունելալու էն ինչ որ տրադիցիոնն ունի… ինչի մեկը կարա որդեգրի մեկը չէ… էս ա հարցս…


Մեֆ ջան, գլուխ ես հարթուկում:
Էն ինչ-որ քո համար «սուտի պատճառ» ա, իմ համար համոզմունք ու հիմք, պատճառ, որ ես էդպես մտածեմ: Ու դու էլ դրան հակառակ բան չես ասել մինչև հիմա: Նենց որ կրկնեմ՝ ջհանդամ թե համաձայն չես:


Իսկ էն հարցիս ամեն դեպքում պատասխանիր.  *ի վերջո առայժմ միասեռ զույգերի երեխու որդեգրումը ավելին չի, քան փորձ: Կարելի՞ ա նման փորձ անել երեխեքի հետ:*

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ձայ ջան, ինձ էլ էր  մինչև վերջերս թվում, որ ամերիկացիք ու իրենց օրենքները հիմար են... Դու հիմա խիստ սուբյետկիվ բաներ ես ասում, յանի աշխարհի 97% հետերոսեքսուալ ծնողները իրենց երեխեքին նուրբ են դաստիարակում ու բոլորի երեխեքը բնական են մեծանում, իսկ 3% գեյերի երեխաները դժբախտ արարածներ են։ *Եթե գեյերին արգելես երեխա որդեգրել, ապա դա կընկալվի որպես դիսկրիմինացիա։* Ուրեմն  պիտի ընդհանրապես գեյերին արգելես գեյ լինել, նույն բանն ա։ «Նորմալ» երկրներում փորձում են ռացիոնալ լինել, իսկ ինչքանով են օրենքները ծայրահեղացված, լավը կամ վատը, պիտի դատես արդյուքներից։ Ամերիկացիք երբեմն բաներ են անում, որ մենք մեր մտածելակերպով գուցե չէինք անի։ Օրինակ հարուստ ամուսիններ որ երեխա չունեն, կարող են ասենք Զիմբաբվեից ֆիզիկական խնդիրներ ունեցող երեխաներ որդեգրել ու ոչ մի գումար չխնայել կրթություն տալու ու դաստիարակելու վրա նենց որ երբեմն այդ երեխաները հանճարներ են դառնում։ Ինձ թվում է, մեր մտածելակերպով, իրենք ավելի շուտ պիտի ընտրեին առողջ ու սիրուն երեխեքի, որ ծնողական հոգսերը ավելի քիչ լինեին։ Մի քիչ բարդ ա...


Հոպար, համաձայն չեմ: Գեյի գեյ լինելը վերաբերվում ա մենակ ու մենակ իրան: Գեյի երեխա որդեգրելու իրավունքը վերաբերվում ա երրորդ անձի, որը էտ պահին չի կարող կարծիք հայտնել իրա ճակատագրի հետ կապված որոշման վերաբերյալ: Այ սա դիսկրիմինացիայա: Դիսկրիմինացիայի ենթարկվում ա էտ երեխան: Մանկատանը մի երեխու տվել են հետերոսեքսուալ ընտանիքի, իսկ մի երեխայի տվել են գեյ ընտանիքի: Էն առաջինը ընտանիք ա կոչվում արդեն 100.000 տարի, իսկ երկրորդը 10 տարի: Ու եթե որևէ պատճառով (ընտանիքի հետ վաբշե կապ չունեցող) գեյ ընտանիքում մեծացած երեխեն ապագայում ինչ-որ պորբլմներ ունենա, կարա ֆռա ու սաղիս ասի, որ իրա հետ վերաբերվել են подопытный кролик-ի նման: 

Ինձ գիտես ինչը դուր չի գալիս - երեկ, մյուս օրը հասարակությունը հազիվ համակերպվում ա այն բանի հետ, որ հոմոսեքսուալ լինելը նորմալ երևույթ ա ու պետք ա տոլերանտ լինել դրա նկատմամբ, ու մենք գլխապատառ առաջ ենք ընկնում ու ասում ենք համ էլ երեխա որդեգրելն ա նորմալ:

----------

Chuk (03.08.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Չէ, սենց հաստատ չի էդ ու հենց տենց շատ ծիծաղալու ա։


Ուշքս գնում էր գրելուց, ջան: 

Ամոթ քեզ, էտքան խելոք մտքերի մեջ, մի հատ անմեղ սմայլիկը վրեդ ազդեց:  :Sad:

----------


## ivy

> Ուշքս գնում էր գրելուց, ջան: 
> 
> Ամոթ քեզ, էտքան խելոք մտքերի մեջ, մի հատ անմեղ սմայլիկը վրեդ ազդեց:


 Ես քնքուշ էակ եմ   :Smile:

----------

impression (04.08.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ես քնքուշ էակ եմ


Բայ, ա՛յ քնքուշ, ինչի՞ ես ուզում էն անմեղ երեխեքին տանք գյալըբոների ձեռը:

----------


## Վիշապ

Թե չգիտեի, որ ավելի շատ սևեռվելու ենք գեյերի վրա... ։Ճ
Ես չեմ կարծում որ գեյերի թեման ակտուալ է Հայաստանում, որովհետև դեռ ոչ մի գեյ ընտանիք չունենք ու հլը չգիտենք դեպք, որ Հայաստանում գեյերը ուզում են երեխա որդեգրել։ 
Որ ասենք մի երկու դեպք է լինի, ապա կարծում եմ կարելի է հանդուրժել ու ձև տալ թե դեմոկրատիան վերջնականապես հաղթել է Հայաստանում։ Էնքան թշվառ դեպքեր կան մեր հետերոսեքսուալ ընտանիքներում, որ ուշադրություն չենք դարձնում ու չենք խորանում, մի երկու հատ էլ գոմիկ ընտանիք թող լինի էլի...

----------

Chuk (04.08.2013), ivy (04.08.2013), Տրիբուն (04.08.2013)

----------


## ivy

> Բայ, ա՛յ քնքուշ, ինչի՞ ես ուզում էն անմեղ երեխեքին տանք գյալըբոների ձեռը:


Դե արդեն ասեցի…

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Թե չգիտեի, որ ավելի շատ սևեռվելու ենք գեյերի վրա... ։Ճ
> Ես չեմ կարծում որ գեյերի թեման ակտուալ է Հայաստանում, որովհետև դեռ ոչ մի գեյ ընտանիք չունենք ու հլը չգիտենք դեպք, որ Հայաստանում գեյերը ուզում են երեխա որդեգրել։ 
> Որ ասենք մի երկու դեպք է լինի, ապա կարծում եմ կարելի է հանդուրժել ու ձև տալ թե դեմոկրատիան վերջնականապես հաղթել է Հայաստանում։ Էնքան թշվառ դեպքեր կան մեր հետերոսեքսուալ ընտանիքներում, որ ուշադրություն չենք դարձնում ու չենք խորանում, մի երկու հատ էլ գոմիկ ընտանիք թող լինի էլի...


Ապեր, սաղ ճիշտ ես ասում, բայց ես էլ հարցին կարամ հակառակ կողմից մոտենամ. «Էնքան թշվառ դեպքեր կան մեր հետերոսեքսուալ ընտանիքներում, որ ուշադրություն չենք դարձնում ու չենք խորանում: Եկեք մի հատ էտ բոլոր հարցերը լուծենք, հետո կմտածենք նրա մասին, որ գեյերն էլ երեխա պահեն ու մեծացնեն»:

----------

keyboard (04.08.2013)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Հոպար, համաձայն չեմ: Գեյի գեյ լինելը վերաբերվում ա մենակ ու մենակ իրան: Գեյի երեխա որդեգրելու իրավունքը վերաբերվում ա երրորդ անձի, որը էտ պահին չի կարող կարծիք հայտնել իրա ճակատագրի հետ կապված որոշման վերաբերյալ: Այ սա դիսկրիմինացիայա: Դիսկրիմինացիայի ենթարկվում ա էտ երեխան: Մանկատանը մի երեխու տվել են հետերոսեքսուալ ընտանիքի, իսկ մի երեխայի տվել են գեյ ընտանիքի: Էն առաջինը ընտանիք ա կոչվում արդեն 100.000 տարի, իսկ երկրորդը 10 տարի: Ու եթե որևէ պատճառով (ընտանիքի հետ վաբշե կապ չունեցող) գեյ ընտանիքում մեծացած երեխեն ապագայում ինչ-որ պորբլմներ ունենա, կարա ֆռա ու սաղիս ասի, որ իրա հետ վերաբերվել են подопытный кролик-ի նման: 
> 
> Ինձ գիտես ինչը դուր չի գալիս - երեկ, մյուս օրը հասարակությունը հազիվ համակերպվում ա այն բանի հետ, որ հոմոսեքսուալ լինելը նորմալ երևույթ ա ու պետք ա տոլերանտ լինել դրա նկատմամբ, ու մենք գլխապատառ առաջ ենք ընկնում ու ասում ենք համ էլ երեխա որդեգրելն ա նորմալ:


Ապեր, հակառակը նայի, կարող է հարուստ գոմիկներ էդ երեխին արտակարգ պահեն ու ահագին հաջողությունների հասցնեն, իսկ նրանց էդ իրավունքից զրկելով էդ երեխեն շանս ա կորցնում։ Ուղղակի դու մտածում ես, որ եթե ծնողները գեյ են, ապա արդեն տխուր ա վիճակը, ու երեխեն ապագայում հաստատ պրոբլեմներ ա ունենալու, ու հիմնավորումներդ շատ սուբյետիվ են, ոնց որ ասես «հայ ավանդական, առաքելական, քրիստոնեական»... 
Երևի թե  պատկերացնում ենք, որ գեյերը էդ էրեխի դեմը այլասեռված գործողություններ են անելու, տան մեջ էլ նառուչնիկներ, ժնջիլներ, կաշվից տռուսիկներ, պոռնո դիսկեր աջ ու ձախ շպրտած են...

----------

ivy (04.08.2013), Mephistopheles (04.08.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (04.08.2013)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ապեր, սաղ ճիշտ ես ասում, բայց ես էլ հարցին կարամ հակառակ կողմից մոտենամ. «Էնքան թշվառ դեպքեր կան մեր հետերոսեքսուալ ընտանիքներում, որ ուշադրություն չենք դարձնում ու չենք խորանում: Եկեք մի հատ էտ բոլոր հարցերը լուծենք, հետո կմտածենք նրա մասին, որ գեյերն էլ երեխա պահեն ու մեծացնեն»:


Ես դեմ չեմ, բայց ոնց որ ալիք չի փոխում մեր համար, դեռ էդ խնդիրը չկա, որ մի հատ էլ մտածենք հիմա պիտի լուծվի, թե մեր հիմնական հարցերը լուծելուց հետո։Ճ

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Պառաված կույսը, մանկապիղծը, վատ դասիրակած ընտանիքը գիտենք ինչի ա վատ… հիմա ասա գեյ զույգն ինչով ա վատ… կարճ…


Մեֆ, դու ինչպես միշտ Մովսեսի պես քո էշն ես քշում, առանց փորձ անելու հասկանալ, թե ինչ են ուզում ասել դիմացիններդ: Ո՞վ ա ասել, որ գեյ զույգը վատ բան ա: Ասենք շատ լավ բան ա: Արտակարգ բան ա: Էնքան լավ բան ա, որ ես ու դու դաժե մտածում ենք իրար հետ ամուսնանալու մասին: 

Ընգեր, էտ մի կողմ դիր, էտ իրանց գործն ա, էտ երկու հասուն մարդու ընտրություն ա, կամ երկու բնության կողմից տենց ստեղծված մարդկանց ճակատագիր ա: Կոպիտ ասած, երկու հոգի, ու իրանց քամակները, ինչ ուզում են անում են, ու մենք էլ հիանում ենք դրանով: Բայց դու էտ երկու հոգու հարաբերություններին խառնում ես մի երրորդին, ու գլխանց որոշում ես, որ էտ ավելի լավ ա, քան ասենք մանկատունը: Ես էլ քեզ ասում եմ, որ համոզված չեմ: 

Դու ասում ես, ապացուցեք, որ գեյ ընտանիքը հետերո ընտանիքից վատ ա: Մենք էլ քեզ ասում ենք, ապեր, գեյ չենք եղել, չենք իմանում, բայց մի բան հաստա գիտենք - ալամ աշխարհը, այդ թվում առաջադեմ ԱՄՆ, գեյ զույգերին անվանում ոչ տրադիցիոն հարաբերություններ, non-traditional, ապեր: Ես չեմ էս սահմանումը տվել: Լիքը խելոք մարդիկ են տվել: Ես հոգաբան չեմ, սոցիոլոգ չեմ, սեքսապաթոլոգ չեմ, իմ համար մարդ եմ, ու հավատում եմ քո սիրած գիտնականներին - երևույթը մարդիկ անվանում են ոչ տրադիցիոն, այսինքն նորմայից շեղված: Հիմա մենք՝ գիտակից էակներս, նորմալ ենք վերաբերվում նորմայից շեղված հարաբերություններին - Влюбляйтесь, женитесь, разводитесь, топитесь, море рядом - բայց ասում ենք, մի խառնեք ձեր հարաաբերություններին մի մարդու, երեխային, որը դեռ խաբար չի թե աշխարհում ինչ ա կատարվում: Սխալ բան ենք ասու՞մ:

----------

Chuk (04.08.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ապեր, հակառակը նայի, կարող է հարուստ գոմիկներ էդ երեխին արտակարգ պահեն ու ահագին հաջողությունների հասցնեն, իսկ նրանց էդ իրավունքից զրկելով էդ երեխեն շանս ա կորցնում։ Ուղղակի դու մտածում ես, որ եթե ծնողները գեյ են, ապա արդեն տխուր ա վիճակը, ու երեխեն ապագայում հաստատ պրոբլեմներ ա ունենալու, ու հիմնավորումներդ շատ սուբյետիվ են, ոնց որ ասես «հայ ավանդական, առաքելական, քրիստոնեական»... 
> Երևի թե  պատկերացնում ենք, որ գեյերը էդ էրեխի դեմը այլասեռված գործողություններ են անելու, տան մեջ էլ նառուչնիկներ, ժնջիլներ, կաշվից տռուսիկներ, պոռնո դիսկեր աջ ու ձախ շպրտած են...


Հոպար, լաաավ էլի: Հիմա կսկսենք տրիվիալ բաներից խոսալ - խոսքի հարուստ ա, բայց շեղված ա, հարուստ ա, բայց երեխուն տփում ա ամեն օր, չի տփում, բայց օրը իրեք անգամ զիբիլ թափելույա ուղարկում .... վերցնում ես մենակ մի ֆակտոր, ու ուզում ես դրանով երզակացություններ անել:  

Հենց ամբողջ հարցն էլ նրանում ա, որ դրած երկու ծայրահեղություն եք քննրակում. 
- հարուստ գեյ ընտանիք ու քանդված ու սոված մանկատուն
- կաշվից տռուսիկ ու մետաքսյա նուրբ տռուսիկ՝ ծյուլերով ու վարդագույն փղիկներով 
- երեխու դեմը սեքս անել ու երեխու հետ բարի մուլծիկներ նայել 

Հոբար, դու երեխուն հարցրել ես, ինքը ի՞նչ ա ուզում ես կյանքից: Կարող ա էտ երեխեն վաղը մեծանում ա ու ասում «թքել եմ ձեր հարստության վրա, ես ուզում էի միջին ապրող, բայց տրադիցիոն ընտանիքիում մեծանալ, ուզում էի մեկին մամա ասել, մեկին պապա, ուզում էի ընտանիքում նաև ծիծիկ տենալ, ոչ թե մենակ պուպուլլ, կամ նաև պուպուլ տենալ, ոչ թե մենակ ծիծիկ, ուզում էի նաև ինձ արթնանցնելուց առավոտները կանացի ալտ լսել, ոչ միայն տղամարդկային բաս» ....

----------

Chuk (04.08.2013), Ուլուանա (07.08.2013)

----------


## Chuk

> Արս, մի քանի էջ առաջ ես էլ էս նյութը դրեցի էս թեմայում, որ հետ շեղեմ, չի ստացվում, շատ են խորացել գեյ ընտանիքների մեջ: Թե որտեղի՞ց էդ թեման ծնվեց  Տարածքում մոդերատոր չկա՞: Մաքրեք էս գյոզալ թեման:


Ախր մաքրելու երկու ձև կա. առանձնացնել ու թեմա սարքել, ջնջել: Ջնջելու համար ափսոս են: Առանձնացնելու դեպքում էլ... պատկերացնու՞մ ես ինչ ա կատարվելու:

Ժող, թարգեք էս թեման, փլիզ: Ախր ստացվում ա, որ էս օրենքի դեմ հավայի շուխուռ դրածների կուտն ենք կերել  :Jpit:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (04.08.2013), Վիշապ (04.08.2013), Տրիբուն (04.08.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ախր մաքրելու երկու ձև կա. առանձնացնել ու թեմա սարքել, ջնջել: Ջնջելու համար ափսոս են: Առանձնացնելու դեպքում էլ... պատկերացնու՞մ ես ինչ ա կատարվելու:
> 
> Ժող, թարգեք էս թեման, փլիզ: Ախր ստացվում ա, որ էս օրենքի դեմ հավայի շուխուռ դրածների կուտն ենք կերել


առանձնացրու ու փակի թեման  :Jpit:

----------

keyboard (04.08.2013), Վիշապ (04.08.2013)

----------


## Վիշապ

> ...
> Հոբար, դու երեխուն հարցրել ես, ինքը ի՞նչ ա ուզում ես կյանքից: Կարող ա էտ երեխեն վաղը մեծանում ա ու ասում «թքել եմ ձեր հարստության վրա, ես ուզում էի միջին ապրող, բայց տրադիցիոն ընտանիքիում մեծանալ, ուզում էի մեկին մամա ասել, մեկին պապա, ուզում էի ընտանիքում նաև ծիծիկ տենալ, ոչ թե մենակ պուպուլլ, կամ նաև պուպուլ տենալ, ոչ թե մենակ ծիծիկ, ուզում էի նաև ինձ արթնանցնելուց առավոտները կանացի ալտ լսել, ոչ միայն տղամարդկային բաս» ....


Հոպար ջան հանգիստ... երեխեքը իրենց ծնողներին չեն ընտրում, հնարավոր չի։ Քո ասածի տրամաբանությամբ տրադիցիոն ծնողներից էլ երեխեն վաղը կարող է մեծանալ ու դժգոհ լինել, էլի սուբյեկտիվ բաներ ես ասում։ Սովորաբար երեխաները չեն դժգոհում իրենց ծնողներից, եթե ծնողները հանցագործ չեն… (էդ էլ ա հարց) Դու շատ հաբռգած երեխա ես նկարագրում, որ ասենք էլ ուրիշ պրոբլեմ չկար, մնացել էր ծիծիկ տեսնելն ու կանացի ալտ լսելը, ա՛յ իզվռաշեն...

----------


## Chuk

> Արտ, անկեղծ ասած, զարմացել էի, որ էս օրենքն անցել ա, որովհետև «մեր ազգայինը», «մեր հին ավանդույթները» ու սենց էշություններ սովորաբար ՀՀԿ-ն ա դուրս տալիս: Ու էս շուխուռն անողներն էլ, որքան էլ տարօրինակ ա, հիմնականում ՀՀԿ համակիրներ էին, արանքներում որոշ դաշնակներ էլ: Դրա համար էր ահագին տարօրինակ, թե էս ինչ հաշիվ ա:


Իմ վարկածը սենց ա. մի կողմից կատարել ԵՄ պահանջները, մյուս կողմից շեղել ընդհանուր ուշադրությունը ու քիչ մը ակտիվացնել ազգայնական շերտին, որը պարբերաբար անում են:

----------

Mephistopheles (04.08.2013), Տրիբուն (04.08.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ժող, թարգեք էս թեման, փլիզ: Ախր ստացվում ա, որ էս օրենքի դեմ հավայի շուխուռ դրածների կուտն ենք կերել


Չուկ ջան, էն 100 դրամի շուխուռն անցավ, մի բան պիտի քննարկենք, թե՞ չէ: Գյալըբոներն էլ Ակումբի ամենասիրած ու ամենա-controversial թեմաներից մեկն ա: Էս թեմայի շրջանակներում էնքան ենք սաղով իրար սիրելու, որ վերջում սաղ Ակումբը գռուպավուխա-գեյսեքս-քլաբ ա դառնալու: Կարող ա լիքը փող ու պաշտոն բերի, ապեր:

----------

Mephistopheles (04.08.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դե որ արդեն դրել են շրջանառության մեջ, հեշտ համաձայնվել են էլի: Հիմա էլ արձակուրդ են, չէ՞, դրա համար ա մնում սեպտեմբերին:


Բյոր ջան, էն օրենքը նախաձեռնողները, որոնցից մեկը կարծեմ Բիշարյանն ա, ինքն էլ չի իմանում թե ինչ ա գրած էտ օրենքում: Օրենքը ծերից-ծեր գրված ա եվրոպացի կամ ամերիկացի խորհրդատուների կողմից: Դրա համար էլ մեր ԱԺ-ում ոչ մկեն առանձնապես չի պայքարում էս կամ էն դրույթի օրենքում մնալուն կամ հանելուն դեմ: Եթե շատ սկզբունքային հարցը լինի էտ սահմանումը, Բիշարյանի ձեռը մի հատ ելույթի տեքստ կգրեն կտան, կգնա, կկարդա: Բայց իմ մոտ էն տպավորությունն ա, որ կառավարությանը գալոչկի համար վիզ պետք ա, որ օրենքն անցնի, ու Եվրոպացիների մոտ պարզերես ու ռեֆորմատոր մնան: Թե վերջնական տեքստում մեջը ինչ գրած կլինի, ոչ մեկի բողկին չի, բացի երևի մի քնաի ՀԿ-ից: Եվրոպացիների համար էլ կարևոր ա, որ մի երկիր էլ «դրվեց ճիշ ուղու վրա»:

----------

Chuk (04.08.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հոպար ջան հանգիստ... երեխեքը իրենց ծնողներին չեն ընտրում, հնարավոր չի։ Քո ասածի տրամաբանությամբ տրադիցիոն ծնողներից էլ երեխեն վաղը կարող է մեծանալ ու դժգոհ լինել, էլի սուբյեկտիվ բաներ ես ասում։ Սովորաբար երեխաները չեն դժգոհում իրենց ծնողներից, եթե ծնողները հանցագործ չեն… (էդ էլ ա հարց) Դու շատ հաբռգած երեխա ես նկարագրում, որ ասենք էլ ուրիշ պրոբլեմ չկար, մնացել էր ծիծիկ տեսնելն ու կանացի ալտ լսելը, ա՛յ իզվռաշեն...


Երեխաները ծնողներին չեն ընտրում,  բայց որ մեծանում են հաստատ հասկանում են, որ մեկը մեծացել ա ասենք ալկոհոլիկի ընտանիքում, իսկ մյուսը ակադեմիկի: Ես հաստատ համոզված եմ, որ ինչ-որ տարիքից սկսած ցանկացած երեխա կամ հպարտանում ա կամ կոմպլեքսավորվում ա իրա ընտանիքի պատճառով: Հիմա կասեք, սաղ դաստիարակությունից ա կախված, ես էլ ձեզ կասեմ, որտեղ են երաշխիքները, որը վաղը գեյ ընտանիքում մեծացած երեխան (1) նենց կդաստիարակվի, որ չի կոմպլեքսավորվի, (2) շրջապատն էնքան դաստիարակված կլինի, որ ուշադրություն չի դարձնի, թե երեխեն տրադիցիոն, թե ոչ-տրադիցիոն ընտանիքից ա: Կոպիտ ասած, որտեղ են երաշխիքները, որ ոչ-տրադիցիոն ընտանիքում մեծացած երեխան վաղը ոչ մի բանով չի զիջելու տրադիցիոն ընտանիքում մեծացած երեխային, այսինքն իրա ճակատագրի վրա ոչ մի ազդեցություն դա չի ունենալու, անկախ փողի քանակից, հաճախած դպրոցի թանկությունից, ընտանիքում ստացած ջերմությունից, «ծնողների» սիրուց .... 

Ապեր, մի նայի հարցին մի երեխու կտրվածքով - կարող ա մեկի մատ սաղ լավ լինի, տասի մոտ՝ վատ, կամ էլ հակառակը: Բայց դու չես կարա ընդհանրացնես, ու ասես, որ երեխային գեյ ընտանիքին որդեգրման տալով երեխայի համար հաստատ ավելի լավ ապագա ես կանխորոշում, քան չտալով:

Կարճ ասած, իմ ասածն էն ա, որ էս թեման բաց թեմայա, ու հասարակությունը դեռ պատրաստ չի սենց ռադիկալ քայլերի: Ու եմանկ մենք չէ, եվրոպան էլ դեռ լիարժեք պատրսատ չի, ամերիկացիներն էլ պատրաստ չեն: Ինչ-որ տեղ լիքը մարդիկ իրոք ընկել են ծայրահեղությունների հետևից, ու վռազում են: Արա դե մի քիչ համբերեք լի, դեռ նոր-ոնոր մարդիկ սկսում են նորմալ վերաբերվել գեյ զույգերին: Թող մի քիչ անցնի, մի քիչ դա դառնա նորմալ, մի քիչ վիճակագրություն լինի, թե որքան ստաբիլ են էտ ֆորմալացված հարաբերությունները, ու հետո կսկսենք երեխա որդեգրելուց խոսալ: 

Հ.Գ. Ուրեմն Ֆրանսիայում գեյ ամուսնությունները լեգալացնող օրենքն ընդունվեց միայն այն պատճառով, որ էտ օրենքի ընդունունը ներկայիս նախագահ սոցիալիստ Օլանդի նախընտրական խոստումն էր, իսկ սոցիալիստները Ֆրանսիայի Ազգային Ասամբլեայում 2012 թվին մեծամասնություն ստացան: Բայց, ֆրանսիացիները սոցիալիստ Օլանդին ձայն էին տվել ոչ թե նրա համար, որ ինքը խոսացել էր լեգալացնել գեյ ամուսնությունները, այլ նրա համար, որ չէին ուզում որ կրիզիսի ֆոնի վրա նախագահ մնա աջակենտրոն Սարկոզին: Արդյունքում եղավ էն, որ Օլանդը կատարեց իրա նախընտրական խոստումներից մեկը, ու հիմա Ֆրանսիայի պատմության մեջ ամենացածր ռեյտինգն ունեցող նախագահն ա:

----------

Chuk (04.08.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Էս տոլերանտ ու առաջդեմ Ֆրանսիայում գեյ ամուսնություննեի դեմ միտինգներին Բարևի ու Լևոնի միտինգներից շատ մարդ էր գնում ...

----------


## Վիշապ

> Էս տոլերանտ ու առաջդեմ Ֆրանսիայում գեյ ամուսնություննեի դեմ միտինգներին Բարևի ու Լևոնի միտինգներից շատ մարդ էր գնում ...


Տեսնես ո՞նց եղավ, որ էքան մարդ դեմ էր բայց օրենքն ընդունվեց։ Յարաբ, հիմա Ֆրանսիայի ժողովուրդը ինչքա՞ն ա տուժել էդ օրենքից։ Լավ կլիներ արաբների ամուսնություններին դեմ լինեին, դրանից Ֆրանսիան ավելի ա տուժում...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ ջան, գլուխ ես հարթուկում:
> Էն ինչ-որ քո համար «սուտի պատճառ» ա, իմ համար համոզմունք ու հիմք, պատճառ, որ ես էդպես մտածեմ: Ու դու էլ դրան հակառակ բան չես ասել մինչև հիմա: Նենց որ կրկնեմ՝ ջհանդամ թե համաձայն չես:
> 
> 
> Իսկ էն հարցիս ամեն դեպքում պատասխանիր.  *ի վերջո առայժմ միասեռ զույգերի երեխու որդեգրումը ավելին չի, քան փորձ: Կարելի՞ ա նման փորձ անել երեխեքի հետ:*


Չուկ, իզուր ես բորբոքվում… էն որ երեխեն պապայով պտի գլուխ գովա դա դեռ ոչ մի բան չի նշանակում… երեխեն գլուխ ա գովում էն մեծով ով իրան սեր, հարգանք ու ջերմություն ա տալիս… դու երեխուն դա տուր, ինքը առիթ կգտնի քեզնով հպարտանալու… աշխարհում մարդկանց մեծամասնությունը էն պարծենալու հատկությունները չունի որոնք դու ես նշում, մարդիկ սովորական մարդիկ են, բայց երեխեքը իրանց ծնողներով գլուխ են գովում երբ էդ ծնողը կարում ա իրա երեխին սեր, ջերմություն ու հարմարավետություն, ապահավություն, անվտանգություն տա… վաղը, մյուս օր քո երեխեն քեզնից դա ա սպասելու… ինքը չի ուզելու որ դու սւպերմեն լինես, չնայած կարող ա ասի… 

շատ, շատ երեխաներ, տրադիցիոն ընտանիքի շռայլությունը չունեն, բայց առիթ կարան ունենան գոնե մի այլ ձև դա լրացնել ու քո պատասխանը որ գեը զույքը դա չի կարող տալ, պարզապես հիմք չունի… տենց որ լինի ոչ մի որդեգրում չպետք ա լինի… 

հիմա քո հարցին անդրադառնամ… փորձեր կա՞ն թե չէ… ի՞նչ փորձ ես ուզում որ լինի… ի՞նչ ա սպասելիքները քո գեյ զույգերից որ իրանք կարող ա չտան երեխին ու իրանց գեյությունը դրան խանգարի… միակ ձևը քո ասած փորձի կարա լինի էն որ որդեգրելուց հետո ժամանակ առ ժամանակ այցելեն ու արժեվորեն երեխի կյանքի որակը… դա արվում ա բոլոր տեսակի որդեգրումների դեպքում… 

ես քեզնից կոնկրետ դատողություն եմ ոըզու որ եթե գեյ զույգերը մեծացնեն երեխի, երեխեն կլինի էս, էս, էս… փաստ չեմ ուզում զուտ տրամաբանական բացատրություն…

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (04.08.2013)

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, իզուր ես բորբոքվում… էն որ երեխեն պապայով պտի գլուխ գովա դա դեռ ոչ մի բան չի նշանակում… երեխեն գլուխ ա գովում էն մեծով ով իրան սեր, հարգանք ու ջերմություն ա տալիս… դու երեխուն դա տուր, ինքը առիթ կգտնի քեզնով հպարտանալու… աշխարհում մարդկանց մեծամասնությունը էն պարծենալու հատկությունները չունի որոնք դու ես նշում, մարդիկ սովորական մարդիկ են, բայց երեխեքը իրանց ծնողներով գլուխ են գովում երբ էդ ծնողը կարում ա իրա երեխին սեր, ջերմություն ու հարմարավետություն, ապահավություն, անվտանգություն տա… վաղը, մյուս օր քո երեխեն քեզնից դա ա սպասելու… ինքը չի ուզելու որ դու սւպերմեն լինես, չնայած կարող ա ասի… 
> 
> շատ, շատ երեխաներ, տրադիցիոն ընտանիքի շռայլությունը չունեն, բայց առիթ կարան ունենան գոնե մի այլ ձև դա լրացնել ու քո պատասխանը որ գեը զույքը դա չի կարող տալ, պարզապես հիմք չունի… տենց որ լինի ոչ մի որդեգրում չպետք ա լինի… 
> 
> հիմա քո հարցին անդրադառնամ… փորձեր կա՞ն թե չէ… ի՞նչ փորձ ես ուզում որ լինի… ի՞նչ ա սպասելիքները քո գեյ զույգերից որ իրանք կարող ա չտան երեխին ու իրանց գեյությունը դրան խանգարի… միակ ձևը քո ասած փորձի կարա լինի էն որ որդեգրելուց հետո ժամանակ առ ժամանակ այցելեն ու արժեվորեն երեխի կյանքի որակը… դա արվում ա բոլոր տեսակի որդեգրումների դեպքում… 
> 
> ես քեզնից կոնկրետ դատողություն եմ ոըզու որ եթե գեյ զույգերը մեծացնեն երեխի, երեխեն կլինի էս, էս, էս… փաստ չեմ ուզում զուտ տրամաբանական բացատրություն…


Մեֆ, ես էս թեման չեմ ուզում շեղել: Դու իմ գրածներից մասնավոր օրինակի վրա ես խորացել:

Իմ ասածը շատ ավելի պարզ բան ա, ես ասում եմ, որ չունեմ հիմք ապացուցելու, բայց իմ մեջ վստահ եմ, որ

ա) կին միասեռականների դեպքում երեխային պակասելու ա հայրը, որովհետև ոչ մի կին, անկախ իր հատկանիշներից, ամեն դեպքում չի կարողանալու ապահովել այն ամենը ինչ ապահովում ա տղամարդը,
բ) տղամարդ միասեռականների դեպքում երեխային պակասելու ա մայրը, որովհետև ոչ մի տղամարդ, անկախ իր հատկանիշներից, ամեն դեպքում չի կարողանալու ապահովել այն ամենը, ինչ ապահովում ա կինը:

(բ) դեպքն ավելի կարևոր ա, որտև կոնկրետ ես համարում եմ, որ ասենք մի ծնողով մեծանալը լավ բան չի, բայց եթե մի ծնող ա, ապա ավելի լավ ա մայր, քան հայր: Որտև կնոջ մոտ ծնողական հատկանիշներն ավելի սրված են, քան տղամարդու մոտ: Ու նույն կերպ էլ համարում եմ, որ տղամարդ միասեռականների դեպքում երեխան խայտառակ պակաս ա զգալու մոր:


Սրան գումարում ենք ևս երկու կարևոր հանգամանք, որ էլի լիքը գրվել ա.

1. հասարակությունը պատրաստ չի սրան, դեռ, ու ինչպես երեխային ամեն կողմից կարող է հալածեն դրա համար, այնպես էլ ինքը մեծանալով կարող է իր կյանքից դժգոհ մնա, որ իրեն նման ընտանիք են տվել,
2. կան սակավ դեպքեր նման ընտանիքների ու չկա բավարար քանակով փորձ, որ կարողանաս պնդել, որ երեխան նման ընտանիքում նորմալ կմեծանա:

Իմ ասածն էսքան ա: Ես հստակ ասում եմ, որ ես իմ ասածները չեմ կարող ապացուցել: Դրանք պարզապես համոզմունք են: Ավելին, ես որևէ մտադրություն չունեմ քեզ, Այվիին, Բյուրին, Վիշապին ու մյուսներին ապացուցել, որ ես ճիշտ եմ, ես ընդամենը իմ տեսակետը, իմ համոզմունքն եմ գրում: Չես համաձայնվում, մի՛ համաձայնվիր, բայց ինձ էլ մի փորձիր էս քննարկման մեջ քաշել: Ես իմ ասածն ասել եմ, ոչ դու կարող ես ինձ համոզել, ոչ ես քեզ, գոնե էս պահին: Էլ չասած,որ բուն թեմայից լավ շեղվել ենք:

----------

Ուլուանա (07.08.2013), Տրիբուն (04.08.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, դու ինչպես միշտ Մովսեսի պես քո էշն ես քշում, առանց փորձ անելու հասկանալ, թե ինչ են ուզում ասել դիմացիններդ: Ո՞վ ա ասել, որ գեյ զույգը վատ բան ա: Ասենք շատ լավ բան ա: Արտակարգ բան ա: Էնքան լավ բան ա, որ ես ու դու դաժե մտածում ենք իրար հետ ամուսնանալու մասին: 
> 
> Ընգեր, էտ մի կողմ դիր, էտ իրանց գործն ա, էտ երկու հասուն մարդու ընտրություն ա, կամ երկու բնության կողմից տենց ստեղծված մարդկանց ճակատագիր ա: Կոպիտ ասած, երկու հոգի, ու իրանց քամակները, ինչ ուզում են անում են, ու մենք էլ հիանում ենք դրանով: Բայց դու էտ երկու հոգու հարաբերություններին խառնում ես մի երրորդին, ու գլխանց որոշում ես, որ էտ ավելի լավ ա, քան ասենք մանկատունը: Ես էլ քեզ ասում եմ, որ համոզված չեմ: 
> 
> Դու ասում ես, ապացուցեք, որ գեյ ընտանիքը հետերո ընտանիքից վատ ա: Մենք էլ քեզ ասում ենք, ապեր, գեյ չենք եղել, չենք իմանում, բայց մի բան հաստա գիտենք - ալամ աշխարհը, այդ թվում առաջադեմ ԱՄՆ, գեյ զույգերին անվանում ոչ տրադիցիոն հարաբերություններ, non-traditional, ապեր: Ես չեմ էս սահմանումը տվել: Լիքը խելոք մարդիկ են տվել: Ես հոգաբան չեմ, սոցիոլոգ չեմ, սեքսապաթոլոգ չեմ, իմ համար մարդ եմ, ու հավատում եմ քո սիրած գիտնականներին - երևույթը մարդիկ անվանում են ոչ տրադիցիոն, այսինքն նորմայից շեղված: Հիմա մենք՝ գիտակից էակներս, նորմալ ենք վերաբերվում նորմայից շեղված հարաբերություններին - Влюбляйтесь, женитесь, разводитесь, топитесь, море рядом - *բայց ասում ենք, մի խառնեք ձեր հարաաբերություններին մի մարդու, երեխային, որը դեռ խաբար չի թե աշխարհում ինչ ա կատարվում: Սխալ բան ենք ասու՞մ*:


Ի՞նչ փորձ Տրիբուն ախպար, դե թող անեն, առիթ ա… էս էն փորձը չի որ անես ու ասես եղավ, լավ ա… նույնն էլ հետերոների համար կարաս ասես, սաղ գեյերը հետերո ընտանիքներից են դուրս գալիս, էսի փաստ ա, փորձ պետք չի, դե մի թող մարդիկ իրանց երեխին մեծացնեն… 

ես ասում եմ, եթե կարան երեխին պահեն, թող պահեն, գեյությունը հարց չի… ի՞նչ անընդունելի բան եմ ասում… 

է փող ըլնի ոչ տրադիցիոն… մանկատան մեծացած երեխեն ավելի տրադիցիոն ա՞… ու ի դեպ ԱՄՆ-ը արդեն շարժվում ա հենց քո ասած ուղղությամբ … 

էդ մի մարդն իր երեխին արդեն լքել ա, էլ ի՞նչ… իսկ ո՞վ ա ասում որ զույգի սեքսուալ կյանքը երեխայի դաստիարակության մեջ տենց մեծ դեր ունի… ձեզնից քանի՞ հոգի ա դաստիարակվել իրանց ծնողների սեքսուալ հարաբերությամբ… ոչ ոք… սխալ բան ես ասում… ծնողների սեքսուալ օրիենտացիան երբեք էլ դեր չի խաղացել երեխի դաստիարակության մեջ… չկա տենց բան…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, ես էս թեման չեմ ուզում շեղել: Դու իմ գրածներից մասնավոր օրինակի վրա ես խորացել:
> 
> Իմ ասածը շատ ավելի պարզ բան ա, ես ասում եմ, որ չունեմ հիմք ապացուցելու, բայց իմ մեջ վստահ եմ, որ
> 
> ա) կին միասեռականների դեպքում երեխային պակասելու ա հայրը, որովհետև ոչ մի կին, անկախ իր հատկանիշներից, ամեն դեպքում չի կարողանալու ապահովել այն ամենը ինչ ապահովում ա տղամարդը,
> բ) տղամարդ միասեռականների դեպքում երեխային պակասելու ա մայրը, որովհետև ոչ մի տղամարդ, անկախ իր հատկանիշներից, ամեն դեպքում չի կարողանալու ապահովել այն ամենը, ինչ ապահովում ա կինը:
> 
> (բ) դեպքն ավելի կարևոր ա, որտև կոնկրետ ես համարում եմ, որ ասենք մի ծնողով մեծանալը լավ բան չի, բայց եթե մի ծնող ա, ապա ավելի լավ ա մայր, քան հայր: Որտև կնոջ մոտ ծնողական հատկանիշներն ավելի սրված են, քան տղամարդու մոտ: Ու նույն կերպ էլ համարում եմ, որ տղամարդ միասեռականների դեպքում երեխան խայտառակ պակաս ա զգալու մոր:


ապեր, քանի որ խոսքը գնում ա միայն ու միայն որդեգրված երեխեքի մասին դրա համար ես հենց մանկատան ասպեկտն եմ վերցնում… մակատանն երեխեն երբեք հայր ֆիգուրա կամ մայր ֆիգուրա չի ունենում, նա ամեն ինչից մի անգամից ա զրկվում… անգամ երբ հետերո-զույգ ա վորդեգրում երեխին դա դեռ նշան չի որ էդ տղամարդը կարա հոր տեղ բռնի, իսկ մայրն էլ մոր… դրա համար նայում են կոնկրետ զույգի կամ որդեգրողի հնարավորություններն ու կարողությունները ոչ թե սեքսուալ հարաբերությունները… էն ինչ որ դու ասում ես, ճիշտ ա եթե ես ասեմ եկեք սաղ երեխեքին բռնենք ծնողներից բաժանենք ու տանք ոչ տրադիցիոն ընտանիքի… վեճը սրա շուրջը չի…  





> Սրան գումարում ենք ևս երկու կարևոր հանգամանք, որ էլի լիքը գրվել ա.
> 
> 1. *հասարակությունը պատրաստ չի սրան, դեռ, ու ինչպես երեխային ամեն կողմից կարող է հալածեն դրա համար, այնպես էլ ինքը մեծանալով կարող է իր կյանքից դժգոհ մնա, որ իրեն նման ընտանիք են տվել,*
> 2. կան սակավ դեպքեր նման ընտանիքների ու չկա բավարար քանակով փորձ, որ կարողանաս պնդել, որ երեխան նման ընտանիքում նորմալ կմեծանա:
> 
> Իմ ասածն էսքան ա: Ես հստակ ասում եմ, որ ես իմ ասածները չեմ կարող ապացուցել: Դրանք պարզապես համոզմունք են: Ավելին, ես որևէ մտադրություն չունեմ քեզ, Այվիին, Բյուրին, Վիշապին ու մյուսներին ապացուցել, որ ես ճիշտ եմ, ես ընդամենը իմ տեսակետը, իմ համոզմունքն եմ գրում: Չես համաձայնվում, մի՛ համաձայնվիր, բայց ինձ էլ մի փորձիր էս քննարկման մեջ քաշել: Ես իմ ասածն ասել եմ, ոչ դու կարող ես ինձ համոզել, ոչ ես քեզ, գոնե էս պահին: Էլ չասած,որ բուն թեմայից լավ շեղվել ենք:


այ առաջինը կընդունեմ, այո հասարակությունը պատրաստ չի ու հասարակությունը սխալ ա… ու հասարակությունը շատ բաներում ա սխալ եղել… եթե միշտ ճիշտ լիներ բան չէր փոխվի… 

բայց ես ասում եմ, պետք ա սկսել դրա շուրջ դիսկուսիա, որից մեր հասարալկությունն ու ապագա սերունդը կարա շահի… 

ես իհարկե պատրանք չունեմ որ հես ա վաղը որ օրենք հանեցին կարող ա դզվի… եթե քո ու Տրիբունի նման առաջադեմ ու լայնախոհ մարդիկ դեռ չեն ընդունում դա, նշանակում ա մեզ հլա մի 10000 տարի կա… ես շատ գեյ զույգերի եմ ճանաչում ու մեկի հետէլ աշխատում եմ… ես պատճառ չեմ տեսնում որ էդ մարդիկ չկարողանան մի հատ մանկատան երեխի տան էն ինչ ինքը հիմա մանկատանը չունի… 

մարդու կյանքը, որակն ու իրավունքն ա որ հասարկութունը դարձնում ա լավը… մարդն ա յունիթը, մոդուլը…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Տեսնես ո՞նց եղավ, որ էքան մարդ դեմ էր բայց օրենքն ընդունվեց։ Յարաբ, հիմա Ֆրանսիայի ժողովուրդը ինչքա՞ն ա տուժել էդ օրենքից։ Լավ կլիներ արաբների ամուսնություններին դեմ լինեին, դրանից Ֆրանսիան ավելի ա տուժում...


հա... հիմա մենակ կարաս գեյ-պսակվես, նենց չեն թողում...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Չուկ ջան, էն *100* դրամի շուխուռն անցավ, մի բան պիտի քննարկենք, թե՞ չէ: Գյալըբոներն էլ Ակումբի ամենասիրած ու ամենա-controversial թեմաներից մեկն ա: Էս թեմայի շրջանակներում էնքան ենք սաղով իրար սիրելու, որ վերջում սաղ Ակումբը գռուպավուխա-գեյսեքս-քլաբ ա դառնալու: Կարող ա լիքը փող ու պաշտոն բերի, ապեր:


50... տնտեսագետ մարդ ես թվերը ճիշտ ասա…

----------


## Chuk

> անգամ երբ հետերո-զույգ ա վորդեգրում երեխին դա դեռ նշան չի որ էդ տղամարդը կարա հոր տեղ բռնի, իսկ մայրն էլ մոր… դրա համար նայում են կոնկրետ զույգի կամ որդեգրողի հնարավորություններն ու կարողությունները ոչ թե սեքսուալ հարաբերությունները… էն ինչ որ դու ասում ես, ճիշտ ա եթե ես ասեմ եկեք սաղ երեխեքին բռնենք ծնողներից բաժանենք ու տանք ոչ տրադիցիոն ընտանիքի… վեճը սրա շուրջը չի…


Էս մի բանն էլ ասեմ զուտ մտորելու համար, ու իսկապես փորձեմ դուրս գալ էս քննարկումից (ոչ թե թեմայից):

Մեֆ, իմ ասածն էլ ա նաև մանկատան դեպքերի մասին: Դու անընդհատ մանկատունն ես մեջ գցում, մեր սրտի բարակ լարերի հետ խաղալու համար: Բայց էդ էդքան էլ տենց չի: Նախ ես արդեն գրել էի, որ կուզեի որ նենց քաղաքականություն վարեին պետությունները, որ բոլոր երեխեքը որդեգրվեին:

Հիմա քանի դեռ էդ քաղաքականությունը չկա, կան մանկատներ: Մեֆ, արի թարս նստենք, շիտակ խոսենք: Երբ ինչ-որ մեկը գնում ա երեխա որդեգրելու, ինքը փորձում ա ընտրել լավագույնին: Սա երեխա ունենալ չի, որ ինչ ունենաս, ինքը քո համար դառնում ա աշխարհի ամենաթանկարժեք գանձը: Չէ, որդեգրումը ընտրություն ա: Ընտրում ես սեռը: Ընտրում ես առողջությունը: Ընտրում ես գեղեցկությունը: Ընտրում ես խելքը: Գնում ես, սաղ տարբերակները նայում ու տեսնում ես, թե քեզ որն ա պետք: Ու որտև ընտրվում են «լավագույնները» (էս չի նշանակում, որ վատ երեխա կա), մեծ ա հավանականությունը, որ էն երեխային, որին կընտրի միասեռական զույգը, կընտրեր որևէ հետերո զույգ, ու այդ ընտանիքում երեխան կունենար ընդգծված հայր, ընդգծված մայր, ու իմ համոզմունքների համաձայն իրեն ավելի օգտակար ընտանիք: 

Հետևաբար քո ասածը, որ իմ գրածն ուրիշ դեպքերի մասին ա, էնքան էլ էդպես չի: Ընդամենը մեր նուրբ լարերի վրա ես ազդում «մանկատուն» «սարսափելի երևույթը» շեշտելով:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Էս մի բանն էլ ասեմ զուտ մտորելու համար, ու իսկապես փորձեմ դուրս գալ էս քննարկումից (ոչ թե թեմայից):
> 
> Մեֆ, իմ ասածն էլ ա նաև մանկատան դեպքերի մասին: Դու անընդհատ մանկատունն ես մեջ գցում, մեր սրտի բարակ լարերի հետ խաղալու համար: Բայց էդ էդքան էլ տենց չի: Նախ ես արդեն գրել էի, որ կուզեի որ նենց քաղաքականություն վարեին պետությունները, որ բոլոր երեխեքը որդեգրվեին:
> 
> Հիմա քանի դեռ էդ քաղաքականությունը չկա, կան մանկատներ: Մեֆ, արի թարս նստենք, շիտակ խոսենք: Երբ ինչ-որ մեկը գնում ա երեխա որդեգրելու, ինքը փորձում ա ընտրել լավագույնին: Սա երեխա ունենալ չի, որ ինչ ունենաս, ինքը քո համար դառնում ա աշխարհի ամենաթանկարժեք գանձը: Չէ, որդեգրումը ընտրություն ա: Ընտրում ես սեռը: Ընտրում ես առողջությունը: Ընտրում ես գեղեցկությունը: Ընտրում ես խելքը: Գնում ես, սաղ տարբերակները նայում ու տեսնում ես, թե քեզ որն ա պետք: Ու որտև ընտրվում են «լավագույնները» (էս չի նշանակում, որ վատ երեխա կա), մեծ ա հավանականությունը, որ էն երեխային, որին կընտրի միասեռական զույգը, կընտրեր որևէ հետերո զույգ, ու այդ ընտանիքում երեխան կունենար ընդգծված հայր, ընդգծված մայր, ու իմ համոզմունքների համաձայն իրեն ավելի օգտակար ընտանիք: 
> 
> Հետևաբար քո ասածը, որ իմ գրածն ուրիշ դեպքերի մասին ա, էնքան էլ էդպես չի: Ընդամենը մեր նուրբ լարերի վրա ես ազդում «մանկատուն» «սարսափելի երևույթը» շեշտելով:


դե ուրեմն պտի արգիլես որդեգրումը… կարա՞ս… իհարկե սա ծայրահեղ միջոց ա, բայց փոխարենն ուրիշը չկա… ու չի լինելու, որովհետև երեխաները մանկատուն են ընկնում իրանց բիոլոգիական ծնողների պատճառով և նաև պետության անուշադրության՝ ֆինանսական պատճառներով… ու սա միշտ էլ լինելու ա… եթե որդեգրության փոխարեն լիներ լուծում, արդեն որդերություն չէր լինի… սա փաստ ա ու պրակտիկան գնալով դա ա ապացուցում… եթե մանկատներում երեխաներն ավելի երջանիկ լինեի որդեգրում չէր լինի… 

ոչ ոք ընտանիքի հոր ու մոր դերը չի նսեմացնում, բայց կան հանգամանքներ որոնք տոկոս են կազմում ու հասարկության վրա ազդեցմություն ունեն… 

սա էն կոմպրոմիսն ա որը պետք ա արվի,… ու սրա դեմ խոչնդոտներ դնելը չհիմավորված, ավելի ա վատացնում… 

լավ Չուկ, չեմ շարունակում... վերջին խոսքը քոնն ա… լսում եմ…

----------


## Վիշապ

> Երբ ինչ-որ մեկը գնում ա երեխա որդեգրելու, ինքը փորձում ա ընտրել լավագույնին: Սա երեխա ունենալ չի, որ ինչ ունենաս, ինքը քո համար դառնում ա աշխարհի ամենաթանկարժեք գանձը: Չէ, որդեգրումը ընտրություն ա: Ընտրում ես սեռը: Ընտրում ես առողջությունը: Ընտրում ես գեղեցկությունը: Ընտրում ես խելքը: Գնում ես, սաղ տարբերակները նայում ու տեսնում ես, թե քեզ որն ա պետք: Ու որտև ընտրվում են «լավագույնները»


Նայած։ Օրինակ էս աղջկան (ու իր քրոջը) հազիվ թե ընտրեին իր որդեգրողները, եթե քեզ նման մտածեին`

120827105244-michaela-deprince-horizontal-gallery.jpg

Որբանոցում երեխաները համարակալվել են ըստ նախըտրության, այս երեխան վերջից առաջինն է եղել։  
Children in the orphanage were given numbers ranking them from the most favored to the least -- DePrince was ranked 27th out of 27 children.

----------

Mephistopheles (04.08.2013)

----------


## Chuk

> Նայած։ Օրինակ էս աղջկան (ու իր քրոջը) հազիվ թե ընտրեին իր որդեգրողները, եթե քեզ նման մտածեին`
> 
> 120827105244-michaela-deprince-horizontal-gallery.jpg
> 
> Որբանոցում երեխաները համարակալվել են ըստ նախըտրության, այս երեխան վերջից առաջինն է եղել։  
> Children in the orphanage were given numbers ranking them from the most favored to the least -- DePrince was ranked 27th out of 27 children.


Փաստորեն մենք բացառություններից ենք խոսում: Չգիտեի: Հաջորդ անգամ կհիշեմ:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Փաստորեն մենք բացառություններից ենք խոսում: Չգիտեի: Հաջորդ անգամ կհիշեմ:


Չուկ ջան, հոմոներն էլ տենց մի շատ չեն, մանավանդ ամուսնացող ու երեխա որդեգրող հոմոները: Հայաստանում այդպիսիք ոչ թե բացառություն են, այլ չկան …Ճ
Ինձ թվում է, մեր որբ երեխաներին գեյ ծնողներ հլը որ չեն սպառնում, մենք վիճում ենք գոյություն չունեցող խնդրի շուրջ:

----------


## LisBeth

Նենց տպավորություն ա որ օրենքը կանանց և տղամարդկանց իրավական հավասարության մասին չի, այլ միասեռական ամուսնության ու ընտանիքների մասին ա: Թեմայի այս ուղղությամբ գնալը կարա դիտարկվի որպես կամա թե ակամա գենդերի սահմանման վրա ֆիքսված օրենքի հակառակորդների իրավացիության? Այսինքն երեք էջ հոմոների մասին քննարկումը դա օրենքից ա բխում, թե մարդիկ ուղղակի խոսում են են մասին ինչն իրանց ավելի ա հետաքրքրում?

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (04.08.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ու սրանք թող լինեն ի հաշիվ միասեռ զույգերի *իրավունքների* (կամ թվացյալ իրավունքների) սահմանափակման, բայց ի օգուտ *տվյալ երեխայի իրավունքների*, ում համար ես ցանկալի եմ համարում, որ լինի էնպիսի ընտանիք, ինչպիսին նախատեսված ա բնության մեջ, էնպիսի ընտանիք, որի մոդելը ժամանակի քննությունն անցել:


Չուկ, սրան չեմ կարա չանդրադառնամ… իրավունքն է ա ինչի համար մենք պայքարում ենք… իսկ երեխայի  նորմալ կյանք ունենալու հնարավորության իրավունքից զրկելը ինչ որ "բնության մեջ նախատեսված ընտանեկան մոդելների" համար բացարձակապես չի համապատասխանում օրինական երկիր ունենալու սկզբմունքին… բնության մեջ նախատեսված ա որ որբ երեխեն մեռնում ա… մնացած մոդելները մենք ենք սարքել բնական օրենքներին հակառակ մարդկայնությունից ելնելով ու կարելի ա փոխել եթե պետք ա… եթե դա մարդու իրավունքը պաշտպանում ա…

Իրավունքը օրենքից վեր ա ու օրենքը կոչված ա իրավունքը պաշտպանելու…

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տեսնես ո՞նց եղավ, որ էքան մարդ դեմ էր բայց օրենքն ընդունվեց։ Յարաբ, հիմա Ֆրանսիայի ժողովուրդը ինչքա՞ն ա տուժել էդ օրենքից։ Լավ կլիներ արաբների ամուսնություններին դեմ լինեին, դրանից Ֆրանսիան ավելի ա տուժում...


Թոշակի տարիքն էլ  բարձրացրացրին:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Մեֆ, երեխա որդեգրելը հեշտ բան չի ու ամեն ընտանիք չի կարա երեխա որդեգրի, հազար ու մի չափանիշ ու պահանջ կա: Ես կնախընտրեմ, որ էդ մի պահանջն էլ լինի, որ պապան տղամարդ լինի, մաման՝ կին: Թեչէ որ ասես որբանոցից լավ ա, ամեն տեսակ մարդկանց խմբերի պետք ա թողենք երեխա որդեգրեն պահեն: 
> 
> Եվ վերջապես, երեխա ունենում են կինն ու տղամարդը համապատասխան քայլերի դիմելուց հետո, տենց ա սարքած մարդը: Հիմա եթե էդ մարդիկ տենց չեն սարքած, ու իրանց ինստինկտները չի համընկնում բազմանալու ու տեսակը պահպանելու ինստինկներին, է թող երեխա էլ չունենան էլի, ինչ կլնի:


Առաջին հերթին, դու էլ գիտես, աղջիկ կա, 1000 հատ տղա արժի։ Երկրորդ հերթին, տղա կա, վթարից ա, ինչից ա, զրկվել ա այն ֆիզիոլոգիական առանձնահատկություններից, որն իրան տարբերում ա առաջին կետի աղջկանից։ Խի՞ պտի էդ տղեն կարանա, իսկ էն առաջին աղջիկը չկարանա երեխա մեծացնել։ 




> Մեֆ ջան, պատճառ էլ կա, հիմնավորում էլ կա: Ու ջհանդամ թե Մեֆը էդ պատճառները չի ընդունում, էդ հիմնավորումներին չի համաձայնվում: 
> Ու ոչ մեկն էլ ստեղ չի ուզում, որ երեխեքը մանկատներում մեծանան:
> 
> Ես հստակ գրել էի, որ որպես խնդրի լուծում (ցանկացած երկրում) տեսնում եմ պետական խրախուսումը, որ բոլոր երեխաները որդեգրվեն: Դրա համար կարող է խրախուսանքների մեխանիզմ լինի, թե ուրիշ բան, չգիտեմ, չեմ մտածել: Բայց երբ արդեն լուծվում ա էն հարցը, որ բոլոր նման երեխեքը որդեգրվելու մեծ հավանականություն են ունենում, ես ուզում եմ, որ դա արվի որոշակի կանոնակարգմամբ, չեմ ուզում որ
> - Երեխուն որդեգրի պառաված կույսը,
> - Երեխուն որդեգրի միասեռ զույգը,
> - Երեխուն որդեգրի մանկապղծության մեջ կասկածվողը,
> - Երեխուն որդեգրի սեփական զավակներին վատ դաստիարակություն տված ամուսնական զույգը,
> ու էլի լիքը սահմանափակումներ:
> ...



Իմ համար էլ հեչ պարզ չի, թե էս ցուցակի մեջ ինչ ա անում նույնասեռական ընտանիքը։ Կարաս ջնջես, տեղը գրես մանյակներ, հայ չինովնիկներ, կես տարեկանից երեխուն Թաթուլ լսացնող ընտանիքներ... հազար ու մի բան, բայց ոչ նույնասեռականներ. ավելի տեղին կլինի։ 

Ծանոթ մի ընտանիք կա, երեխուն ուղարկել են ուրիշ քաղաք, ինչա կինն աշխատի։ Շաբաթը մի անգամ են երեխուն տեսնում։ Հիմա  նման ընտանիքը իրավունք ունի երեխա մեծացնելու, իսկ ֆիզիոլոգիայի պատճառներով իրար սիրող ու նվիրված զույգը՝  չէ՞։

----------

Mephistopheles (04.08.2013)

----------


## John

հազար ներողություն, եթե կրկնվում եմ, ամբողջությամբ չեմ կարդացել թեման, բայց ասեմ կարծիքս էս հարցի վերաբերյալ՝

ասեմ թե ինչո՞ւ եմ դեմ.
որպեսզի երեխան մեծանա առողջ մթնոլորտում ու առանց հոգեբանական ճնշումների՝ անհրաժեշտ է, որ գոնե մինչև գիտակցական տարիքի հասնելը (իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքով 15-16 տարեկան), իմանա, որ իրեն որդեգրած ընտանիքը իրականում իր իրական ընտանիքն է, այսինքն՝ որ մաման ու պապան իր կենսաբանական մաման ու պապան են, իսկ դրանից հետո եթե նույնիսկ իմանա, որ էդ տենց չի, պետք ա որ գնահատի իրանց տանջանքն ու ջանքերը իր՝ բարեկեցիկ կյանքով ապրելու հնարավորության, ընտանեկան ջերմություն ստանալու առումով, ու, եթե իրան վերաբերվել են որպես հարազատ երեխայի՝ հասուն տարիքում եթե իմանա, որ իրականում նրանք չեն իր կենսաբանական ծնողները, հաստատ դրանից իր վերաբերմունքը չի փոխվի ծնողների նկատմամբ, դեռ ավելին՝ պետք է որ ավելի շատ գնահատի ու սիրի նրանց, որ արյունակցական կապ չունենալով հանդերձ իրան տենց լավ են վերաբերվել:

էդ իմ կարծիքով ամենակարևոր պայմաններից է երեխայի՝ առողջ միջավայրում մեծանալու գործում, ու, իրեն մյուսների նման սովորական զգալու հարցում, ինչը նույնպես շատ կարևոր է:

Իսկ հոմոսեքսուալների դեպքում համարյա անհնար է էդ ամեն ինչը: Համենայն դեպս մեր իրականության մեջ՝ այսօր, Հայաստանում: խի՞ եմ էդ փաստը շեշտում, որտև անձամբ չեմ տեսել որտեղ ոնց ա, բացի մեր օրերի Հայաստանից:

Դրա համար դեմ եմ, որ հոմոսեքսուալների ընտանիքը երեխա որդեգրի:

Մի կարևոր փաստ ևս. երբ մարդը ոչ միայն հոմոսեքսուալ է, այլ նաև ամուսնանում է հոմոսեքսուալի հետ (ենթադրվում ա, որ նույն սեռի, ոչ թե ասենք երկնագույնի ու վարդագույնի ամուսնությունը), այդ դեպքում նա պարտավոր է հստակ գիտակցել, որ «հետագա սերունդների», այսինքն՝ ժառանգների մասին մտածելն անհեթեթություն է: Ու էդ հաշվի առնելով պետք է ընդունի, որ ինքը չի կարող երեխա ունենալ, անկախ նրանից դա կլինի բնական ճանապարհով, արհեստական բեղմնավորմամբ (իգական սեռի դեպքում), թե՞ որդեգրման միջոցով:

Մի փոքր ավելացում՝
Ու էս գրածս ամենևին չի նշանակում, որ կողմ եմ, որ երեխա որդեգրի ասենք էն ընտանիքը, որտեղ հերը ամեն օր հարբած գալիս ա տուն ու շոու ա սարքում միայն էն պատճառով, որ էդ ընտանիքում կա հայր ու մայր, ովքեր տարբեր սեռի են պատկանում:

Ինձ համար շատ կարևոր է, որ ցանկացած երեխա մեծանա առողջ ընտանեկան մթնոլորտում, իսկ ցանկացած ընտանիք, որ էդքանը չի կարող ապահեվել երեխայի համար, կարծում եմ՝ չպետք է իրավունք ունենա երեխա որդեգրելու

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Մեֆ, երեխա որդեգրելը հեշտ բան չի ու ամեն ընտանիք չի կարա երեխա որդեգրի, հազար ու մի չափանիշ ու պահանջ կա: Ես կնախընտրեմ, որ էդ մի պահանջն էլ լինի, որ պապան տղամարդ լինի, մաման՝ կին: Թեչէ որ ասես որբանոցից լավ ա, ամեն տեսակ մարդկանց խմբերի պետք ա թողենք երեխա որդեգրեն պահեն: 
> 
> Եվ վերջապես, երեխա ունենում են կինն ու տղամարդը համապատասխան քայլերի դիմելուց հետո, տենց ա սարքած մարդը: Հիմա եթե էդ մարդիկ տենց չեն սարքած, ու իրանց ինստինկտները չի համընկնում բազմանալու ու տեսակը պահպանելու ինստինկներին, է թող երեխա էլ չունենան էլի, ինչ կլնի:





> Մեֆ ջան, պատճառ էլ կա, հիմնավորում էլ կա: Ու ջհանդամ թե Մեֆը էդ պատճառները չի ընդունում, էդ հիմնավորումներին չի համաձայնվում: 
> Ու ոչ մեկն էլ ստեղ չի ուզում, որ երեխեքը մանկատներում մեծանան:
> 
> Ես հստակ գրել էի, որ որպես խնդրի լուծում (ցանկացած երկրում) տեսնում եմ պետական խրախուսումը, որ բոլոր երեխաները որդեգրվեն: Դրա համար կարող է խրախուսանքների մեխանիզմ լինի, թե ուրիշ բան, չգիտեմ, չեմ մտածել: Բայց երբ արդեն լուծվում ա էն հարցը, որ բոլոր նման երեխեքը որդեգրվելու մեծ հավանականություն են ունենում, ես ուզում եմ, որ դա արվի որոշակի կանոնակարգմամբ, չեմ ուզում որ
> - Երեխուն որդեգրի պառաված կույսը,
> - Երեխուն որդեգրի միասեռ զույգը,
> - Երեխուն որդեգրի մանկապղծության մեջ կասկածվողը,
> - Երեխուն որդեգրի սեփական զավակներին վատ դաստիարակություն տված ամուսնական զույգը,
> ու էլի լիքը սահմանափակումներ:
> ...





> հազար ներողություն, եթե կրկնվում եմ, ամբողջությամբ չեմ կարդացել թեման, բայց ասեմ կարծիքս էս հարցի վերաբերյալ՝
> 
> ասեմ թե ինչո՞ւ եմ դեմ.
> որպեսզի երեխան մեծանա առողջ մթնոլորտում ու առանց հոգեբանական ճնշումների՝ անհրաժեշտ է, որ գոնե մինչև գիտակցական տարիքի հասնելը (իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքով 15-16 տարեկան), իմանա, որ իրեն որդեգրած ընտանիքը իրականում իր իրական ընտանիքն է, այսինքն՝ որ մաման ու պապան իր կենսաբանական մաման ու պապան են, իսկ դրանից հետո եթե նույնիսկ իմանա, որ էդ տենց չի, պետք ա որ գնահատի իրանց տանջանքն ու ջանքերը իր՝ բարեկեցիկ կյանքով ապրելու հնարավորության, ընտանեկան ջերմություն ստանալու առումով, ու, եթե իրան վերաբերվել են որպես հարազատ երեխայի՝ հասուն տարիքում եթե իմանա, որ իրականում նրանք չեն իր կենսաբանական ծնողները, հաստատ դրանից իր վերաբերմունքը չի փոխվի ծնողների նկատմամբ, դեռ ավելին՝ պետք է որ ավելի շատ գնահատի ու սիրի նրանց, որ արյունակցական կապ չունենալով հանդերձ իրան տենց լավ են վերաբերվել:
> 
> էդ իմ կարծիքով ամենակարևոր պայմաններից է երեխայի՝ առողջ միջավայրում մեծանալու գործում, ու, իրեն մյուսների նման սովորական զգալու հարցում, ինչը նույնպես շատ կարևոր է:
> 
> Իսկ հոմոսեքսուալների դեպքում համարյա անհնար է էդ ամեն ինչը: Համենայն դեպս մեր իրականության մեջ՝ այսօր, Հայաստանում: խի՞ եմ էդ փաստը շեշտում, որտև անձամբ չեմ տեսել որտեղ ոնց ա, բացի մեր օրերի Հայաստանից:
> 
> ...


Հոս, երեխայի համար նորմալ միջավայրն էն ա որտեղ իրան սիրում են, իսկ էդ որդեգրված լինել չլինելու կոմպլեքսը գալիս ա կողքից շիրա տվողներից։
Ամուսնանալու պահով էլ ասեմ, որ եթե երկու հոգի իրար սիրում են, ժամանակի ընթացքում նրանք սկսում են մտածել ամուսնանալու մասին։ Ընդ որում ամուսնանալու մասին մտածելու ժամանակ շատ քչերն են մտածում երեխաների մասին։ Որոշ ժամանակ անց նոր մտածում ես, որ մենք էլ ընտանիք ենք, ոնց որ թե մյուսներից պակաս չենք իրար սիրում, մյուսներից վատ չենք կարա երեխա մեծացնենք, ինչու՞ մենք էլ չունենանք։ Ի դեպ որդեգրելը միակ հնարավոր տարբերակը չի։ Կարան արհեստական բեղմնավորումով մի անհայտ հորիցդ երեխա ունենան։

Ամենամեծ խնդիրը մնում ա հասարակության կոմպլեքսներն ու «երեխեն պտի հեր ու մեր ունենա» կարգի դոգմաները։ Ու դա են ազգի մոտ, որ հայրերը կարող ա կես տարին մեկ 1 շաբաթով երեխու երեսը տեսնեն (էդ 1 շաբաթվա ընթացքում էլ մինչև սաղ ազգուտակին հանդիպի, երեխուն տակը մնալու ա 3 ժամ)։ Բայց դե մեր համար մեր մեկ ա, ավելի լավ ա 3000 կիլոմետր հեռու երեխուն անունը մի կերպի հիշող պապան, քան թե սաղ օրն իրա հետ զբաղվող ու իսկականից սիրող 2-րդ մաման։

Իմ համար կարևոր ա, որ ընտանիքը ձևավորված ընտանիք լինի, ռեալ պատկերացնող, թե ինչ պատասխանատվություն ա ընտանիք կազմելը, երեխա ունենալն ու մեծացնել։ Իսկ թե նրանք ինչ սեռի են, արդեն երկրորդական ա։

----------

Artgeo (04.08.2013), E-la Via (04.08.2013), Mephistopheles (04.08.2013), Ruby Rue (05.08.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (04.08.2013), Վիշապ (04.08.2013)

----------


## John

> Հոս, երեխայի համար նորմալ միջավայրն էն ա որտեղ իրան սիրում են, իսկ էդ որդեգրված լինել չլինելու կոմպլեքսը գալիս ա կողքից շիրա տվողներից։
> Ամուսնանալու պահով էլ ասեմ, որ եթե երկու հոգի իրար սիրում են, ժամանակի ընթացքում նրանք սկսում են մտածել ամուսնանալու մասին։ Ընդ որում ամուսնանալու մասին մտածելու ժամանակ շատ քչերն են մտածում երեխաների մասին։ Որոշ ժամանակ անց նոր մտածում ես, որ մենք էլ ընտանիք ենք, ոնց որ թե մյուսներից պակաս չենք իրար սիրում, մյուսներից վատ չենք կարա երեխա մեծացնենք, ինչու՞ մենք էլ չունենանք։ Ի դեպ որդեգրելը միակ հնարավոր տարբերակը չի։ Կարան արհեստական բեղմնավորումով մի անհայտ հորիցդ երեխա ունենան։
> 
> Ամենամեծ խնդիրը մնում ա հասարակության կոմպլեքսներն ու «երեխեն պտի հեր ու մեր ունենա» կարգի դոգմաները։ Ու դա են ազգի մոտ, որ հայրերը կարող ա կես տարին մեկ 1 շաբաթով երեխու երեսը տեսնեն (էդ 1 շաբաթվա ընթացքում էլ մինչև սաղ ազգուտակին հանդիպի, երեխուն տակը մնալու ա 3 ժամ)։ Բայց դե մեր համար մեր մեկ ա, ավելի լավ ա 3000 կիլոմետր հեռու երեխուն անունը մի կերպի հիշող պապան, քան թե սաղ օրն իրա հետ զբաղվող ու իսկականից սիրող 2-րդ մաման։
> 
> Իմ համար կարևոր ա, որ ընտանիքը ձևավորված ընտանիք լինի, ռեալ պատկերացնող, թե ինչ պատասխանատվություն ա ընտանիք կազմելը, երեխա ունենալն ու մեծացնել։ Իսկ թե նրանք ինչ սեռի են, արդեն երկրորդական ա։


Արտակ ջան, դրա համար էլ շեշտել եմ՝




> Համենայն դեպս մեր իրականության մեջ՝ այսօր, Հայաստանում: խի՞ եմ էդ փաստը շեշտում, որտև անձամբ չեմ տեսել որտեղ ոնց ա, բացի մեր օրերի Հայաստանից:


Չեմ պատկերացնում, որ մեր օրերի Հայաստանում տասնյակ քո ասած «շիրա տվողներ» չհայտնվեն սկսած բամբասանքի գել հարևաններից ու իրանց երեխեքից, որ պետք է որ որդեգրված երեխայի բակային ընկերները լինեին: Արդյունքում ստացվում ա, որ էս պահին Հայաստանում անհնար ա, որ երկու արական սեռի ներկայացուցիչ ծնողներ ունեցող երեխան հոգեբանական ճնշումների չենթարկվի: Այ դրա համար ԴԵՄ ԵՄ: Իսկ երբ չգիտեմ ինչպես, որտեղ, ոնց Հայաստանում օրինական դառնա հոմոսեքսուալների ամուսնությունը ու դա նորմալ դիտվի (հույս ունեմ, որ չի լինի երբեք,ես անձամբ դեմ եմ), այէդ ժամանակ նոր էս թեման ավելի արդիական կլինի ու իմ նշած կարևորագույն խնդիրը՝ երեխայի՝ հոգեբանական ճնշումների ենթարկվելու իրողությունը շրջապատի կողմից չի լինի: Էդ ժամանակ արդեն կգրեմ տվյալ իրավիճակի մասին իմ կարծիքն ու դիրքորոշումը  :Smile:

----------


## impression

հավես չունեմ խորանալու, մենակ ասեմ, որ կողմ եմ, 

բայց գրառում անելուն մի ուրիշ բան դրդեց. ժող ջան, շատ-շատերդ նենց եք գրում միասեռականների մասին, ոնց որ գիտությանն անհայտ կենդանի նկարագրեք: էդ շատ ծիծաղալու/լացելու ա: միահամուռ մոռանում ենք մի բան՝ բոլորս մարդիկ ենք: ով ասեց, որ գեյ ընտանիքում հոգեբանական ճնշումներ պարտադիր պետք ա լինեն, ով ասեց, որ դրանք չկան հետերոսեքսուալ ընտանիքներում: 
ես իմ ողջ գիտակցական և անգիտակից կյանքն ապրել եմ հետերոսեքսուալ ընտանիքում, ու ստեղ կլյուչիվոյը հետերոսեքսուալը չի, պրոպագանդա չեմ անում, բայց ես հաստատ չէի ուզի, որ իմ էրեխեն նման «իդեալական» ընտանիքում մեծանար: ասածս էն ա, որ ամեն հետերո չի, որ անպայման լավն ա, ամեն հետերո չի, որ հոգեբանական ճնշումների չի գնում, որտև իրա մեջ բա՜րձր նստած ա էն գիտակցությունը, որ ինքը հետերո ա: լա՜վ էլի, եքա մարդ եք....

----------

E-la Via (04.08.2013), ivy (04.08.2013), keyboard (04.08.2013), Mephistopheles (04.08.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (04.08.2013), VisTolog (04.08.2013), Աթեիստ (04.08.2013), Վիշապ (04.08.2013)

----------


## Անվերնագիր

բացելա.
-արա՛ հլը շուտ տուն արի
-հեսա էկա, մամ
- այ տղա հազար ասի՝ ես քո հերն եմ, 
-աաաաա, կզցրած պահիք, սաղ օրը էտ ա

----------

CactuSoul (04.08.2013)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Չեմ պատկերացնում, որ մեր օրերի Հայաստանում տասնյակ քո ասած «շիրա տվողներ» չհայտնվեն սկսած բամբասանքի գել հարևաններից ու իրանց երեխեքից, որ պետք է որ որդեգրված երեխայի բակային ընկերները լինեին: Արդյունքում ստացվում ա, որ էս պահին Հայաստանում անհնար ա, որ երկու արական սեռի ներկայացուցիչ ծնողներ ունեցող երեխան հոգեբանական ճնշումների չենթարկվի: Այ դրա համար ԴԵՄ ԵՄ: Իսկ երբ չգիտեմ ինչպես, որտեղ, ոնց Հայաստանում օրինական դառնա հոմոսեքսուալների ամուսնությունը ու դա նորմալ դիտվի (հույս ունեմ, որ չի լինի երբեք,ես անձամբ դեմ եմ), այէդ ժամանակ նոր էս թեման ավելի արդիական կլինի ու իմ նշած կարևորագույն խնդիրը՝ երեխայի՝ հոգեբանական ճնշումների ենթարկվելու իրողությունը շրջապատի կողմից չի լինի: Էդ ժամանակ արդեն կգրեմ տվյալ իրավիճակի մասին իմ կարծիքն ու դիրքորոշումը



Հոս ջան, հըլը հիշի 1995 թվին մարդիկ ոնց էին նայում էսօրվա «տակը քաքած» շալվարներով տղերքին։ Էսօր լիքը տղա տենց ա ֆռֆռում։ Պետք ա ոչ թե ասել «դեմ եմ տենց ընտանիքներին», այլ «դեմ եմ, որ տենց ընտանիքների երեխաներին նեղեն։ Եկեք պատժենք, (իրանց բառերով՝ վառենք, կախենք, գյուլլենք) են մարդկանց, որ հերիք չի թքերը խոթում են ուրիշի կյանք, մի բան էլ թունավորում են նրանց կյանքը»։

Նույն կերպ պետք ա պատժել են ծնողներին (հայաստանում 100%-ով հետեոսեքսուալ), որ թունավորում են իրանց երեխաների կյանքը։

----------

E-la Via (04.08.2013), Freeman (04.08.2013), ivy (04.08.2013), keyboard (04.08.2013), Mephistopheles (04.08.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (04.08.2013), VisTolog (04.08.2013), Ռուֆուս (04.08.2013), Վիշապ (04.08.2013)

----------


## ivy

Բա էլ ո՞նց եք ուզում «գենդերային հավասարություն», եթե արդեն գլխանց էդ երկու սեռը հավասար չեք ընկալում: Մարդուն սեռով եք դատում. եթե երկու նույն սեռից են իրար հետ, ուրեմն լավ չի էրեխու համար, եթե ամեն սեռից մեկն է, իդեալական է: Այսինքն՝ էդ գենդերները էսպես թե էնպես ձեր պատկերացման մեջ «հավասար» չեն: 

Ու մեկ էլ պետք չի էլի ասել՝ ես ընդունում եմ միասեռականներին, բայց իրենց՝ երեխա ունենալու իրավունքը չեմ ընդունում: Չի կարող մարդ էդպիսի հարաբերությունները նորմալ ընկալել ու միաժամանակ դեմ լինել, որ իրենք երեխա մեծացնեն: Նույն հոմոֆոբիան է: Որովհետև եթե մարդ ընդունում է միասեռականությունը, ոչ մի խնդիր չի կարող տեսնել նրանց կողմից սերունդ դաստիարակելու մեջ: Ուրեմն էդ մարդը միևնույն է հոգու խորքում համոզված է, որ էդ «վատ է»:

Էդ ինչ դև են էդ մարդիկ, որ երեխեքին պիտի մոտ չթողնել: Դե եթե որդեգրել չի կարելի, ուրեմն կանանց դեպքում արհեստական բեղմանվորման մասին էլ խոսք գնալ չի կարող, իսկ եթե զուգընկերներից մեկն էլ (կամ նույնիսկ երկուսը) նախկին կապերից մնացած երեխաներ ունեն, որոնք իրենց հետ ապրում են (հա, որոշ միասեռականներ նախկինում հետերո կապեր են ունեցած լինում), էդ երեխաներին ի՞նչ անել, երևի պիտի մանկատուն ուղարկվեն, մենակ թե միասեռական ընտանիքում չլինեն:

Երևի հենց սենց դեպքերում է, որ ուրախ եմ լինում Գերմանիայում լինելու համար: Որտեղ արտաքին գործերի նախարարը տղամարդ է և ամուսին ունի, որտեղ հոմոֆոբիան վերևներից սկված բնաջնջվում է, որտեղ հավասարություն ասելով հենց հավասարություն էլ հասկանում են՝ բոլորի համար ու բոլորին ներառող, որտեղ երեխաների համար գրքեր կան՝ բացատրող, թե ինչու է էնպես լինում, որ մի ընտանիքում մի մամա ու մի պապա է, մյուսում՝ երկու մամա կամ երկու պապա: 
Հիմա կասեք՝ էդ այլասերված Եվրոպան: Դե էդ այլասերվածները փաաստորեն կարգին մարդ են մեծանում ու կարգին երկիր են կառուցում: Թող ադաթավորներն էլ գոհ լինեն, որ «իդեալական» ընտանիքներում են մեծացել ու եվրոպացիներից իրնեց բարոյական արժեքներով մի գլուխ բարձր են: Հիմա ինչ անենք, թե իրենց ճշտերով կառուցած երգիրը երգիր չի դառնում, զատո իրենց ոչ մեկ «գոմիկի տղա» չի ասել:

----------

impression (04.08.2013), Mephistopheles (04.08.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (04.08.2013), Աթեիստ (04.08.2013), Ռուֆուս (04.08.2013)

----------


## impression

Ռիպոշկա, էսօր էս թեման ռեալում օդերով էի հանել  :LOL:   :LOL:

----------

keyboard (04.08.2013), Moonwalker (04.08.2013), Ruby Rue (05.08.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (04.08.2013), Աթեիստ (04.08.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Տոլերանտությունը, ինչպես և նորմալ երկիր ունենալը հայեցի չի  :Blush:

----------

Freeman (04.08.2013), Mephistopheles (04.08.2013), Աթեիստ (04.08.2013), Ռուֆուս (04.08.2013)

----------


## ivy

> Ռիպոշկա, էսօր էս թեման ռեալում օդերով էի հանել


«Օդերով էի հանել» ինչ ա, Լիլոշկա   :Jpit:

----------


## impression

հլը տոլերանտությունն էլ նորմալ չի էս հարցի դեպքում, ախր ինչի ա պետք լինել տոլերանտ
դուք արդյոք տոլերա՞նտ եք այն բանի հանդեպ, որ ջուրը հարյուր աստիճանում սկսում ա եռալ
իսկ դուք տոլերա՞նտ եք, որ գետն ունի երկու ափ... խնդալու ա
պետք չի տոլերանտ լինել նենց բաների հանդեպ, որոնք սենց թե նենց կան ու ամբողջ աշխարհի համար պրոբլեմ չի, մենակ մեր համար ա պրոբլեմ չգիտես ինչի

----------

keyboard (04.08.2013), Աթեիստ (04.08.2013), Ռուֆուս (04.08.2013)

----------


## impression

> «Օդերով էի հանել» ինչ ա, Լիլոշկա


այ չեմ կարող սենց բացատրել, Ռուբիին էինք ճամփում, տենց արանքում էս թեման բացեցի ու գնա՜ց....  :LOL:

----------

ivy (04.08.2013), keyboard (04.08.2013), Moonwalker (05.08.2013), Աթեիստ (04.08.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> հլը տոլերանտությունն էլ նորմալ չի էս հարցի դեպքում, ախր ինչի ա պետք լինել տոլերանտ
> դուք արդյոք տոլերա՞նտ եք այն բանի հանդեպ, որ ջուրը հարյուր աստիճանում սկսում ա եռալ
> իսկ դուք տոլերա՞նտ եք, որ գետն ունի երկու ափ... խնդալու ա
> պետք չի տոլերանտ լինել նենց բաների հանդեպ, որոնք սենց թե նենց կան ու ամբողջ աշխարհի համար պրոբլեմ չի, մենակ մեր համար ա պրոբլեմ չգիտես ինչի


Լիլ, էնքան էլ տենց չի: Ասենք, ռասիզմ սաղ աշխարհում էլ կա: Տոլերանտ բառը դուրդ չի գալիս, ուրիշ բան կասեմ: Նույն Գերմանիան պետական մակարդակով բան չի ասում հոմոսեքսուալիզմին, բայց երբ անձնական մակարդակով ես նայում, խնդիրներ կան: Օրինակ, մի գերմանուհի ընկերուհի ունեի, որն ընկերոջը թողել էր ու մի աղջկա հետ էր հանդիպում: Ամեն ինչ անում էր, որ դա ծնողներից գաղտնի մնա:

----------

Աթեիստ (04.08.2013)

----------


## impression

Բյուր ջան, իմ ասածն ուրիշ ա.
սա նենց հարց ա, որ կամ ընդունում ես, կամ չես ընդունում
եթե տոլերանտ ես, ուրեմն արդեն նշանակում ա, որ չես ընդունում, լեզուդ ատամիդ տակ դրած դիմանում ես  :Jpit:

----------

ivy (04.08.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր ջան, իմ ասածն ուրիշ ա.
> սա նենց հարց ա, որ կամ ընդունում ես, կամ չես ընդունում
> եթե տոլերանտ ես, ուրեմն արդեն նշանակում ա, որ չես ընդունում, լեզուդ ատամիդ տակ դրած դիմանում ես


Լիլ, կարող ա տոլերանտ բառի բառացի բացատրությունն ես հասկանում, բայց որպես տերմին ինքը էդ ա. պետություններ կան տոլերանտ են, պետություններ կան՝ չէ: Հիմա Հոլանդիայի մասին ասում են՝ ազգային փոքրամասնությունների նկատմամբ տոլերանտ, ու հեչ չի նշանակում, որ լեզուներն ատամների տակ դիմանում են: Այ տենց գերմանացիներն են: Իսկ հոլանդացիներին հակառակը, դուր ա գալիս էս մշակութային բազմազանությունը:

----------

impression (04.08.2013)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ես որ կողմ եմ: Ստեղի հարուստ եվրոգոմիկ ընտանիքները տեսնեիք, դուք էլ կողմ կլինեիք  :Jpit:  Մարդիկ լիքը փող ունեն, լավ աշխատանք, լավ տուն, նորմալ հագնվում են, ուտում-խմում են, հետն էլ լավ ֆրֆրում են: Հիմա ավելի լավ ա երեխեն որբանոցում մնա, հետո էլ մեծանա հանցագործ կամ մարմնավաճառ դառնա՞, թե՞ սենց ընտանիքում ապրի, որտեղ իրեն շատ լավ կնայեն, ամեն ինչով կապահովեն, մեծանալուց հետո էլ մի լավ տեղ կսովորի, աշխատանք կճարի:

----------

impression (04.08.2013), Mephistopheles (04.08.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (04.08.2013), Աթեիստ (04.08.2013)

----------


## impression

> Ես որ կողմ եմ: Ստեղի հարուստ եվրոգոմիկ ընտանիքները տեսնեիք, դուք էլ կողմ կլինեիք  Մարդիկ լիքը փող ունեն, լավ աշխատանք, լավ տուն, նորմալ հագնվում են, ուտում-խմում են, հետն էլ լավ ֆրֆրում են: Հիմա ավելի լավ ա երեխեն որբանոցում մնա, հետո էլ մեծանա հանցագործ կամ մարմնավաճառ դառնա՞, թե՞ սենց ընտանիքում ապրի, որտեղ իրեն շատ լավ կնայեն, ամեն ինչով կապահովեն, մեծանալուց հետո էլ մի լավ տեղ կսովորի, աշխատանք կճարի:


և այս մարդն ընդամենը մեկ տարի առաջ ասում էր՝ ես սքուեր ուան չեմ գնում, ընդեղ գոմիկներ կան
Եվրոպա, մաղարիչ ունես  :Jpit:

----------

Freeman (04.08.2013), ivy (04.08.2013), Moonwalker (05.08.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (04.08.2013), Աթեիստ (04.08.2013), Անվերնագիր (05.08.2013), Ռուֆուս (04.08.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Փաստորեն կողմերի հիմնական փաստարկը հանգում ա մի հատ շատ քաղքենի մոտեցման - երեխեն թող գնա հարուստ գեյ ընտանիքում մեծանա, իրան լավ կկերցնեն, կխմցնեն, կհագցնեն, թանգանոց դպրոց կուղարկեն սովորելու, ու ավտոմատ ինքը կլինի շատ երջանիկ երեխա: Բան չունեմ ասելու, մոտեցում ա, շնորհավորում եմ:

----------

CactuSoul (05.08.2013), Chuk (05.08.2013), Gayl (04.08.2013), Անվերնագիր (05.08.2013), Ձայնալար (05.08.2013)

----------


## ivy

> Փաստորեն կողմերի հիմնական փաստարկը հանգում ա մի հատ շատ քաղքենի մոտեցման - երեխեն թող գնա հարուստ գեյ ընտանիքում մեծանա, իրան լավ կկերցնեն, կխմցնեն, կհագցնեն, թանգանոց դպրոց կուղարկեն սովորելու, ու ավտոմատ ինքը կլինի շատ երջանիկ երեխա: Բան չունեմ ասելու, մոտեցում ա, շնորհավորում եմ:


Էդ չի հիմնական փաստարկը, ու ընդունելի չի ինձ համար էդ մոտեցումը:

----------


## Gayl

> Ես որ կողմ եմ: Ստեղի հարուստ եվրոգոմիկ ընտանիքները տեսնեիք, դուք էլ կողմ կլինեիք  Մարդիկ լիքը փող ունեն, լավ աշխատանք, լավ տուն, նորմալ հագնվում են, ուտում-խմում են, հետն էլ լավ ֆրֆրում են: Հիմա ավելի լավ ա երեխեն որբանոցում մնա, հետո էլ մեծանա հանցագործ կամ մարմնավաճառ դառնա՞, թե՞ սենց ընտանիքում ապրի, որտեղ իրեն շատ լավ կնայեն, ամեն ինչով կապահովեն, մեծանալուց հետո էլ մի լավ տեղ կսովորի, աշխատանք կճարի:


... կամուսնանա նույն սեռի անձնավորության հետ, երեխա կորդեգրի ու տենց էլի: Լրբի երկիրա էլի

----------


## Տրիբուն

> հավես չունեմ խորանալու, մենակ ասեմ, որ կողմ եմ, 
> 
> բայց գրառում անելուն մի ուրիշ բան դրդեց. ժող ջան, շատ-շատերդ նենց եք գրում միասեռականների մասին, ոնց որ գիտությանն անհայտ կենդանի նկարագրեք: էդ շատ ծիծաղալու/լացելու ա: միահամուռ մոռանում ենք մի բան՝ բոլորս մարդիկ ենք: ով ասեց, *որ գեյ ընտանիքում հոգեբանական ճնշումներ պարտադիր պետք ա լինեն*, ով ասեց, որ դրանք չկան հետերոսեքսուալ ընտանիքներում: 
> ես իմ ողջ գիտակցական և անգիտակից կյանքն ապրել եմ հետերոսեքսուալ ընտանիքում, ու ստեղ կլյուչիվոյը հետերոսեքսուալը չի, պրոպագանդա չեմ անում, բայց ես հաստատ չէի ուզի, որ իմ էրեխեն նման «իդեալական» ընտանիքում մեծանար: ասածս էն ա, որ ամեն հետերո չի, որ անպայման լավն ա, ամեն հետերո չի, որ հոգեբանական ճնշումների չի գնում, որտև իրա մեջ բա՜րձր նստած ա էն գիտակցությունը, որ ինքը հետերո ա: լա՜վ էլի, եքա մարդ եք....


Սաղ գրառումները նայեցի, ու ոչ մի տեղ չտեսա որ մեկն ու մեկս գրած լինեինք, որ «գեյ ընտանիքում հոգեբանական ճնշումներ պարտադիր պետք ա լինեն»: 

Կամ մենք ենք սխալ գրել, կամ մեզ սխալ են հասկացել: Մեր ասածն էն էր, որ եթե դեռ հասարակությունը լիարժեք պատրաստ չի դրան, ապա երեխեն կարա հոգեբանական ճնշումների ենթարկվի: Իրա պապան ու պապան, կամ մաման ու մաման կարող ա իրան ավելի շատ սիրեն ու ավելի շատ բան տան, քան հազար հատ հետերո ընտանիքը միասին վերցրած: Սա ոչ մեկս կասկածի տակ չենք դրել: Հարցը նրանում ա, որ առանց էտ երեխու կարծիքը հարցնելու իրան տալիս են ոչ տրադիցիոն ընտանիք, ու եթե դրա պատճառով հետագայում երեխեն հասարակությունում պրոբլեմներ ունենա, իրա ընտանիքում ստացած ջերմությունը իրան դրանից չի փրկի: 

Կոպիտ ասած, իմ սաղ թեման վերաբերվում էր հետևյալին. Սաղս պաշտպանում ենք գեյերի իրավունքները, ես իրանց ցավը տանեմ: Բա էտ երեխու իրավունքի մասին որևէ մեկը մտածե՞լ ա: Թե նենց, մենք մեզնով ենթադրում ենք, որ դե մեկա երեխու համար լավ կլինի էլի, դե երեխայա էլի, դե կպահեն էլի, հատկապես եթե մի քիչ էլ շատ փող ունեն: Իմ համար մի երեխայի պաշտպանված իրավունքները հազար անգամ ավելի կարևոր են, քան հազար հասուն գեյի իրավունքները միասին վերցրած:

----------

Chuk (05.08.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էդ չի հիմնական փաստարկը, ու ընդունելի չի ինձ համար էդ մոտեցումը:


Ուրիշ փաստարկ դեռ չեմ տեսել: Սաղ գրել են մի բանի մասին: Որբանոցում վատ ա, երեխեքը սոված են, վատ են հագնվում, կարող ա մեծանան բոզություն անեն, իսկ գեյերը իրանց լավ կպահեն: 

Կշեռքի վրա մի կողմում դնում են կատեգորիկ բացասականը, մյուս կողմում պայծառ արև, կուշտ փոր, փայլուն ապագա:

----------

Chuk (05.08.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ինձ սենց երկու հարց ա հետաքրքում. 

- Երեխա կարա ծնվի միայն տրադիցիոն ընտանիքում, ուրիշ կերպ հնարավոր չի: Երեխայի իրավունքների ոտնահարում չի՞ արդյոք նրան որդեգրման տալ ոչ տրադիցիոն ընտանիք: 
- Ինչի՞ են ուզում երեխա   որդեգրել ու պահել զույգերը, որոնք հասուն մարդիկ լինելով հասկանում են, որ իրենց հարաբերությունների դեպքում երեխա գաղափարն ըստ էության բացառված ա:

----------

CactuSoul (05.08.2013), Chuk (05.08.2013), Ձայնալար (05.08.2013)

----------


## ivy

> Ուրիշ փաստարկ դեռ չեմ տեսել: Սաղ գրել են մի բանի մասին: Որբանոցում վատ ա, երեխեքը սոված են, վատ են հագնվում, կարող ա մեծանան բոզություն անեն, իսկ գեյերը իրանց լավ կպահեն: 
> 
> Կշեռքի վրա մի կողմում դնում են կատեգորիկ բացասականը, մյուս կողմում պայծառ արև, կուշտ փոր, փայլուն ապագա:


Դե մենակ էդ ես ուզում տեսնել, ինչ ասեմ:
Թե չէ ես արդեն երկու գրառում արել եմ լրիվ ուրիշ բանի մասին:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (05.08.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Տրիբուն ձյա, եթե քո տեսած պրոբլեմը հասարակությունն ա ու պիտակներ կպցնելը, ապա արի անդրադառնանք էս թեմայից ոչ շատ հեռու մեկ այլ թեմայի, որը նույնպես հասարակության պիտակներին էր արժանանում: Ոչ վաղ անցյալում անգամ ամուսնալուծված էրեխեքին էր էդ նույն հասարակությունը պիտակներ կպցնում: «Վա՜յ, գիտե՞ս, իրա պապան տնից գնացել ա», «Վա՜յ, գիտե՞ս, իրա մաման ու պապան իրար հետ չեն ապրում» ու տենց շարունակ: Ու ամուսնալուծված ծնողների էրեխեքի համար բավական բարդ էր: Չէ, բարդ կարար լիներ... Մեկը ինձ համար հեչ բարդ չէր, որովհետև ես առանց կոմպլեքսների կանգնում, ասում էի, որ իմ ծնողները բաժանված են ու որ ամեն մեկը նորից ա ամուսնացել: Էդ ժամանակ այ էդ նույն հասարակության աչքերը կլորանում էին, բայց բան չէին ասում: Բայց կային նաև էրեխեք, որ ինձ նման ամոթը կորցրած չէին ու ահագին ծաղրուծանակի էին ենթարկվում: Հիմա ի՞նչ, էս տրամաբանությամբ կառաջարկես ամուսնալությունն արգելե՞լ:

Նույն վերաբերմունքին էին արժանանում նաև միակողմանի ծնողազուրկ աղջիկ էրեխեքը, հատկապես երբ մահացածը հայրն էր: Սա ընդամենը մի քանի տարի առաջվա պատմություն ա, իմ մտերիմ ընկերուհու մասին, որը զոհված ազատամարտիկի աղջիկ ա, ու հենց դրա պատճառով հասարակությունը լիքը խնդիրներ էր ստեղծում իրա համար, դրա համար ինքն ամեն կերպ թաքցնում էր իրա՝ զոհվածի աղջիկ լինելը: Ես հիմա որ հիշում եմ էդ պատմությունները, մարնովս սարսուռ ա անցնում: Բայց էդ աղջիկն ամեն դեպքում կարողանում էր իրա իրավունքները պաշտպանել ու հետևից խոսակցություններին բանի տեղ չդնել: Ու էլի. ծնող կորցնելը երեխան ինքը չի ընտրում: Ավելին՝ սա էլ նենց բան ա, որ արգելելով չես կարա հարց լուծես: Բայց մեկ ա, էնտեղ հասարակություն կա, որը հալածում ա:

Հետևություն. պետք ա հասարակության սանձերը ձգել, ոչ թե ինչ-որ տեսակի ընտանիքում երեխայի մեծանալն արգելել:

----------

Աթեիստ (05.08.2013)

----------


## ivy

> Ինձ սենց երկու հարց ա հետաքրքում. 
> 
> - Երեխա կարա ծնվի միայն տրադիցիոն ընտանիքում, ուրիշ կերպ հնարավոր չի: Երեխայի իրավունքների ոտնահարում չի՞ արդյոք նրան որդեգրման տալ ոչ տրադիցիոն ընտանիք: 
> - Ինչի՞ են ուզում երեխա   որդեգրել ու պահել զույգերը, որոնք հասուն մարդիկ լինելով հասկանում են, որ իրենց հարաբերությունների դեպքում երեխա գաղափարն ըստ էության բացառված ա:


Նույն տրամաբանությամբ: Երեխա չունենալու խնդիր կարող ա նաև լինել լրիվ տրադիցիոն ընտանիքում: Ասենք չբեր են մարդիկ: Ի՞նչ իրավունք ունեն իրենք երեխա որդեգրելու, եթե իրենց մոտ երեխա ունենալը բացառված ա: 
Նույն կերպ: Մարդը զուգընկեր չունի, այսինքն՝ հարաբերությունների բացակայության դեպքում երեխա ունենալու տարբերակը ինքիստինքյան բացառված ա: Ի՞նչ իրավունք ունի ինքը երեխա որդեգրելու:

Երեխա ունենալու ցանկությունը մարդկային ա՝ անկախ սեռից, սեռերի համադրությունից ու տրադիցիոն-ոչ տրադիցիոն վիճակներից: Ու եթե էդ մարդը ի վիճակի ա երեխային նորմալ պահել ու մեծացնել, ինքը դրա իրավունքն ունի:

----------

impression (05.08.2013), Mephistopheles (05.08.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (05.08.2013), Աթեիստ (05.08.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Փաստորեն կողմերի հիմնական փաստարկը հանգում ա մի հատ շատ քաղքենի մոտեցման - երեխեն թող գնա հարուստ գեյ ընտանիքում մեծանա, իրան լավ կկերցնեն, կխմցնեն, կհագցնեն, թանգանոց դպրոց կուղարկեն սովորելու, ու ավտոմատ ինքը կլինի շատ երջանիկ երեխա: Բան չունեմ ասելու, մոտեցում ա, շնորհավորում եմ:


էդ նույն բանը կարաս հետերո որդեգրող ընտանիքի համար էլ ասես… թէ՞ քեզ թվում հետրո զույգ որ եղավ երեխին կարող ա ավելի շատ սիրեն ու բիոլոգիական մամա պապա դառնան… 

Ստեղ խոսքը գնում ա սերը դեպի երեխա… սեքշուալիթին դեր չի խաղում…

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (05.08.2013), Աթեիստ (05.08.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Նույն տրամաբանությամբ: Երեխա չունենալու խնդիր կարող ա նաև լինել լրիվ տրադիցիոն ընտանիքում: Ասենք չբեր են մարդիկ: Ի՞նչ իրավունք ունեն իրենք երեխա որդեգրելու, եթե իրենց մոտ երեխա ունենալը բացառված ա: 
> Նույն կերպ: Մարդը զուգընկեր չունի, այսինքն՝ հարաբերությունների բացակայության դեպքում երեխա ունենալու տարբերակը ինքիստինքյան բացառված ա: Ի՞նչ իրավունք ունի ինքը երեխա որդեգրելու:
> 
> Երեխա ունենալու ցանկությունը մարդկային ա՝ անկախ սեռից, սեռերի համադրությունից ու տրադիցիոն-ոչ տրադիցիոն վիճակներից: Ու եթե էդ մարդը ի վիճակի ա երեխային նորմալ պահել ու մեծացնել, ինքը դրա իրավունքն ունի:


Հարցը լավ կարդա, էլի ընգեր 




> - Ինչի՞ են ուզում երեխա   որդեգրել ու պահել զույգերը, որոնք հասուն մարդիկ լինելով հասկանում են, որ իրենց հարաբերությունների դեպքում *երեխա գաղափարն ըստ էության բացառված ա:*


Չբերությունը, կամ առողջական ուրիշ խնդիրները տրադիցիոն ընտանիքում մի պրոբլեմ ա, երեխան բացառելը ոչ տրադիցիոն ընտանիքում լրիվ ուրիշ բան ա: Ինձ թվում ա տարբերությունը շատ հստակ ա: Նույն կերպ էլ զույգ չունենալու դեպքում, կինը կամ տղամարդը հասկանում ա, որ ինքը զույգ չունի, բայց որ ունենար, ապա երեխա էլ կունենար: Իսկ հոմոսեքսուալը գիտակցում ա, որ ինքը ոչ մի դեպքում երեխա չի ունենալու: 

Երեխա չունեցող տրադիցիոն ընտանիքները միշտ էլ ուզել են երեխա ունենալ, բայց չի ստացվել: Իսկ հոմոսեքսուալ զույգը ի սկզբանէ հասկանում ա, որ ինքը երեխա չի ունենալու: Բայց հետո հանկարծ որոշում ա, որ երեխայա ուզում: Չեմ ուզում կոպիտ բան ասեմ, բայց էտ ոնց որ ես ուզենամ շուն պահեմ: Շուն պահելու ցանկությունն էլ ա շատ մարդկային, ու էլի շան կարծիքը ոչ մեկը չի հարցնում: Այնպես ինչպես երեխայի կարծիքը ոչ մեկը չի հարցնում:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> էդ նույն բանը կարաս հետերո որդեգրող ընտանիքի համար էլ ասես… թէ՞ քեզ թվում հետրո զույգ որ եղավ երեխին կարող ա ավելի շատ սիրեն ու բիոլոգիական մամա պապա դառնան… 
> 
> Ստեղ խոսքը գնում ա սերը դեպի երեխա… սեքշուալիթին դեր չի խաղում…


Ընգեր, դու ընդունում ես որպես ապացուցված փաստ, որ էտ սերը հաստատ լինելույա: Ես էլ քեզ կարամ հակառակվեմ, ու էլի ներկայացնեմ որպես ապացուցված փաստ, որ սեր չի կարա լինի: Կարա՞ս ապացուցես, որ դու ես ճիշտ:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ինձ սենց երկու հարց ա հետաքրքում. 
> 
> - Երեխա կարա ծնվի միայն տրադիցիոն ընտանիքում, ուրիշ կերպ հնարավոր չի: Երեխայի իրավունքների ոտնահարում չի՞ արդյոք նրան որդեգրման տալ ոչ տրադիցիոն ընտանիք: 
> - Ինչի՞ են ուզում երեխա   որդեգրել ու պահել զույգերը, որոնք հասուն մարդիկ լինելով հասկանում են, որ իրենց հարաբերությունների դեպքում երեխա գաղափարն ըստ էության բացառված ա:


- ով ա քեզ ասել որ մենակ տրադիցիոն ընտանիքներում կարա երեխա ծնվի… սեռական հարաբերությունները լրիվ հերիք ա… ու էդտեղ ոչ մի տրադիցիոն բան չկա… 

-ինչի են ուզում… բարեգործություն, խիղճ, մարդկային բերաբերմունք… նոիյն պատճառներով ինչ որ հետերո զույգերը երեխա չեն կարողանում ունենալ… 

Եթե հասարակության ֆակտորը հանես (հայաստանյան) դու արգումենտ չունես ապեր

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (05.08.2013), Աթեիստ (05.08.2013)

----------


## ivy

Բայց ինչի՞ ա բացառված երեխա ունենալու գաղափարը, չեմ հասկանում: Էդ քո պատկերացմամբ ա բացառված. տեղից էլ գալիս ես հարցին: 
Մարդն ա նախ և առաջ երեխա ուզում՝ անկախ նրանից ինչ օրիենտացիա ունի: Ինչի՞ ես դու «զույգ»-ից ու հարաբերություններից գալիս, դու անձից արի: 
Կարող ա մարդ շատ էլ հետերո ա, բայց չի ամուսնանում, էլի պիտի բացառված լինի քո պատկերացմամբ: 
Ոչ մի դեպքում էլ բացառված չի:
Հենց դրա համար էլ կա որդեգրումը:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (05.08.2013), Աթեիստ (05.08.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հետևություն. պետք ա հասարակության սանձերը ձգել, ոչ թե ինչ-որ տեսակի ընտանիքում երեխայի մեծանալն արգելել:


Համայնքը զորավոր է:  :LOL:  Նենց չի, որ մեկը ես շատ եմ կախված էտ համայնքի կարծիքից: Պա բալշոմու թքած ունեմ: Բայց ստեղ խոսքը վերաբերվում ա երեխային, որը անպատշտպան ա: Մինչև դու հասարակության սանձերը քաշես, կարող ա լիքը երեխու ճակատագիր խորտակվի: Նենց որ, հասարակությոնւը պիտի հասունանա, այնպես ինչպես հասունացել ա քո ասած դեպքերի հետ կապված: Այնպես ինչպես մանրից հասունանում ա գեյերի գոյության ու ազատ հարաբերություններ ունենալու հետ կապված: 

Բյուր ջան, ես ինձ համարում եմ առաջադեմ ու կիրթ մարդ: Բայց արի ու տես, որ դաժե ես մինչև վերջ չեմ կարում համակերպվեմ ոչ տրադիցիոն ընտանիքի կողմից երեխա որդեգրելու ու պահելու փաստի հետ: Կարաս թքես երեսիս, ու  ինփ հետամնաց գեղացի անվանես: Բայց էտ ես, դե արի ու տես թե ուրիշները ոնց կարան վերաբերվեն: Ու էտ մենակ Հայաստանում չէ, արի ու տես որ առաջադեմ եվրոպայում էլ դե միանշանակ չի վերաբերմունքը:

----------

Ձայնալար (05.08.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Բայց ինչի՞ ա բացառված երեխա ունենալու գաղափարը, չեմ հասկանում: Էդ քո պատկերացմամբ ա բացառված. տեղից էլ գալիս ես հարցին: 
> Մարդն ա նախ և առաջ երեխա ուզում՝ անկախ նրանից ինչ օրիենտացիա ունի: Ինչի՞ ես դու «զույգ»-ից ու հարաբերություններից գալիս, դու անձից արի: 
> Կարող ա մարդ շատ էլ հետերո ա, բայց չի ամուսնանում, էլի պիտի բացառված լինի քո պատկերացմամբ: 
> Ոչ մի դեպքում էլ բացառված չի:
> Հենց դրա համար էլ կա որդեգրումը:



Ընգեր, իմ իմանալով երեխա ունենալու համար պետք ա մի հատ տղա, մի հատ էլ աղջիկ, ու իրանք իրար հետ մի բան պիտի անեն: Եթե մարդը գիտակցում ա, որ իրա հարաբերությունները տղա-աղջիկ հարաբերություններ չեն, ուրեմն երևի նաև գիտակցում ա, որ երեխա չի կարա լինի: Էսքան պարզ ա իմ հասկացածը: 

Մնացած դեպքերում, գալիս հանգում ենք իմ ասած շուն պահելու ցանկությանը:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ընգեր, դու ընդունում ես որպես ապացուցված փաստ, որ էտ սերը հաստատ լինելույա: Ես էլ քեզ կարամ հակառակվեմ, ու էլի ներկայացնեմ որպես ապացուցված փաստ, որ սեր չի կարա լինի: Կարա՞ս ապացուցես, որ դու ես ճիշտ:


Այսինքմ ուզում ես ասել որ հոմոները երեխա չեն կարող սիրել… բացառված ա՞… կամ իրանք երեխին այլասերելու նպատակով կամ խաղալու համար են որդեգրում… 

Կամ խիղճ չունեն, լավություն չեն կարող անել… բա եթե լեզբիան կնօկն երեխ ա ունեցավ ի՞նչ ես անելու… ձեռից վերցնելու ե՞ս… ասես մեր չես կարող լինել ու չես սիրում երեխիդ… 

ԱՅՍԻՆՔՆ էդ մարդիկ այնուամենայնիվ երկրորդ սորտի մարդ են

----------

Աթեիստ (05.08.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Համայնքը զորավոր է:  Նենց չի, որ մեկը ես շատ եմ կախված էտ համայնքի կարծիքից: Պա բալշոմու թքած ունեմ: Բայց ստեղ խոսքը վերաբերվում ա երեխային, որը անպատշտպան ա: Մինչև դու հասարակության սանձերը քաշես, կարող ա լիքը երեխու ճակատագիր խորտակվի: Նենց որ, հասարակությոնւը պիտի հասունանա, այնպես ինչպես հասունացել ա քո ասած դեպքերի հետ կապված: Այնպես ինչպես մանրից հասունանում ա գեյերի գոյության ու ազատ հարաբերություններ ունենալու հետ կապված: 
> 
> Բյուր ջան, ես ինձ համարում եմ առաջադեմ ու կիրթ մարդ: Բայց արի ու տես, որ դաժե ես մինչև վերջ չեմ կարում համակերպվեմ ոչ տրադիցիոն ընտանիքի կողմից երեխա որդեգրելու ու պահելու փաստի հետ: Կարաս թքես երեսիս, ու  ինփ հետամնաց գեղացի անվանես: Բայց էտ ես, դե արի ու տես թե ուրիշները ոնց կարան վերաբերվեն: Ու էտ մենակ Հայաստանում չէ, արի ու տես որ առաջադեմ եվրոպայում էլ դե միանշանակ չի վերաբերմունքը:


Էդ դեպքում սպասեինք, մինչև հասարակությունը սովորեր ամուսնալուծության գաղափարին: Սպասեինք, որ սովորեր, որ առանց հոր մեծացած աղջիկը պոռնիկ չի, նոր թույլ տայինք, որ հայրերը մահանային... էնքա՜ն բաներ կան, որին հասարակությունը պատրաստ չի: Հենց էդ նույն հասարակությունը չի հանդուրժում նույնիսկ տղամարդ-կնոջ հավասարությունը (էս էլ հարևան թեմայից), ասում ա՝ կինը էս պիտի չանի, էն պիտի չանի, ասում ա՝ հայ կնոջը սազական չի: Ինչ ասես չի ասում: Բայց հո սպասելով չի՞: 

Իսկ առաջադեմ Եվրոպայում պետություններից ա կախված: Նիդեռլանդներում լրի՜վ նորմալ երևույթ ա, ասում եմ՝ անգամ քաղաքապետարանում գրանցման թերթիկում պիտի ծնողներիս սեռը նշեի: Ֆրանսիան անկեղծ ասած ես էլ զարմացա, որ օրենք ընդունեց, մի քիչ իրանցից չէր: Բայց ամեն դեպքում, էստեղ կարևոր ա, որ օրենքներ լինեն, որ թույլ տան նման ընտանիքները երեխա որդեգրեն ու նաև օրենքներ լինեն, որոնք կպաշտպանեն հոմոսեքսուալ ընտանիքների երեխաներին: Թե չէ, կներես արտահայտությանս համար, հասարակությունը շատ ք*ք կարա ուտի:

----------

Աթեիստ (05.08.2013)

----------


## ivy

> Ընգեր, իմ իմանալով երեխա ունենալու համար պետք ա մի հատ տղա, մի հատ էլ աղջիկ, ու իրանք իրար հետ մի բան պիտի անեն: Եթե մարդը գիտակցում ա, որ իրա հարաբերությունները տղա-աղջիկ հարաբերություններ չեն, ուրեմն երևի նաև գիտակցում ա, որ երեխա չի կարա լինի: Էսքան պարզ ա իմ հասկացածը: 
> 
> Մնացած դեպքերում, գալիս հանգում ենք իմ ասած շուն պահելու ցանկությանը:


Տրիբուն ձյա, երեխա ոնենալու համար շատ ուրիշ ձևեր կան ժամանակակից աշխարհում. հեչ անպայման չի մի աղջիկ ու մի տղա իրար հետ մի բան անեն:
Իսկ թե բնությանը օրինակ բերես. նույնիսկ էնտեղ դա անպայման չի: Կիսվելով բազմանալը դեռ մի կողմ թողած, դեռ էնպիսի բան էլ կա, որի անունը պարթենոգենեզ ա. տեղ կարգին բազմանում են էգերը իրենք իրենց՝ առանց արուի: «Որդեգրումն» էլ բնության մեջ խորթ երևույթ չի: Աչքովս էլ եմ տեսել: Մեր բակում մի շուն ունեինք. նա ձագ չէր ունենում: Մի օր տեսնեմ, պստիկ կատվի ձագ ա ճարել բերել, մամայություն ա անում. հիմա դե ինչ անենք, որ ինքն էլ շուն էր:
Ուզում եմ ասել՝ թե մեր աշխարհում, թե բնության մեջ սերունդ ունենալու հարցը հեչ միանշանակ չի: Դու տղայի ու աղջկա էն մի բան անելու պարտադիր պայմանը շատ ես գերագնահատում  :Smile:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (05.08.2013), Աթեիստ (05.08.2013), Նաիրուհի (05.08.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հարցը լավ կարդա, էլի ընգեր 
> 
> 
> 
> Չբերությունը, կամ առողջական ուրիշ խնդիրները տրադիցիոն ընտանիքում մի պրոբլեմ ա, երեխան բացառելը ոչ տրադիցիոն ընտանիքում լրիվ ուրիշ բան ա: Ինձ թվում ա տարբերությունը շատ հստակ ա: Նույն կերպ էլ զույգ չունենալու դեպքում, կինը կամ տղամարդը հասկանում ա, որ ինքը զույգ չունի, բայց որ ունենար, ապա երեխա էլ կունենար: Իսկ հոմոսեքսուալը գիտակցում ա, որ ինքը ոչ մի դեպքում երեխա չի ունենալու: 
> 
> Երեխա չունեցող տրադիցիոն ընտանիքները միշտ էլ ուզել են երեխա ունենալ, բայց չի ստացվել: Իսկ հոմոսեքսուալ զույգը ի սկզբանէ հասկանում ա, որ ինքը երեխա չի ունենալու: Բայց հետո հանկարծ որոշում ա, որ երեխայա ուզում: Չեմ ուզում կոպիտ բան ասեմ, բայց էտ ոնց որ ես ուզենամ շուն պահեմ: Շուն պահելու ցանկությունն էլ ա շատ մարդկային, ու էլի շան կարծիքը ոչ մեկը չի հարցնում: Այնպես ինչպես երեխայի կարծիքը ոչ մեկը չի հարցնում:


ստեղ գալիս ենք մի հատ ֆունդամենտալ հարցի բռատ… եթե դու կարծում ես որ գեյությունը ընտրություն ա ուրեմն ճիշտ ես ասում թող ճիշտ ընտրություն աներ, կունենա… իսկ եթե կարծում ես որ մարդիկ ծնվում են գեյ ուրեմն իրանցից կախված չի ու էդ իրավունքից իրանց չես կարա զրկես… 

…և ընդհանրապես, երեխա որդեգրում են ոչ միայն մասրդիկ ովքեր չեն կարողանում երեխա ունենալ, այլ նրանք ովքեր ուզում են, և կարող են… 

Քո խնդիրը ապացուցելն ա ո. ԳԵՅԵՐԸ չեն ուզում կամ չեն կարող ու ինչի չեն կարող…

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (05.08.2013), Աթեիստ (05.08.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Այսինքմ ուզում ես ասել որ հոմոները երեխա չեն կարող սիրել… բացառված ա՞… կամ իրանք երեխին այլասերելու նպատակով կամ խաղալու համար են որդեգրում… 
> 
> Կամ խիղճ չունեն, լավություն չեն կարող անել… *բա եթե լեզբիան կնօկն երեխ ա ունեցավ ի՞նչ ես անելու*… ձեռից վերցնելու ե՞ս… ասես մեր չես կարող լինել ու չես սիրում երեխիդ… 
> 
> ԱՅՍԻՆՔՆ էդ մարդիկ այնուամենայնիվ երկրորդ սորտի մարդ են


Մեֆ, էս էլ լավ հիշացրեցիր: 

Էկեք իրավիճակի քննարկում անենք: Իրական դեպք եմ պատմում:

Ուրեմն հայ կին ու ամուսին են Հոլանդիայում, ունենում են մի երեխա: Քանի որ ամուսինը նարկոման ա լինում ու կնոջը ծեծում ա, կինը բաժանվում ա ամուսնուց ու երեխայի հետ մենակ ապրում: Որոշ ժամանակ անց էդ կնոջ կյանքում հայտնվում ա մի ուրիշ կին, սկսում են միասին ապրել՝ երկու կանայք ու մանկահասակ երեխան: 

Հիմա ի՞նչ եք առաջարկում էս դեպքում: Երեխային ուղարկել նարկոշ պապայի մո՞տ, ինչ ա թե հոմոսեքսուալ ընտանիքում չմեծանա, թե՞ թույլ տալ, որ մյուս մաման էլ որդեգրի, երկու մամայով երջանիկ մեծանա:

----------

Աթեիստ (05.08.2013)

----------


## Վիշապ

> ...Իսկ հոմոսեքսուալ զույգը ի սկզբանէ հասկանում ա, որ ինքը երեխա չի ունենալու: Բայց հետո հանկարծ որոշում ա, որ երեխայա ուզում: Չեմ ուզում կոպիտ բան ասեմ, բայց էտ ոնց որ ես ուզենամ շուն պահեմ: Շուն պահելու ցանկությունն էլ ա շատ մարդկային, ու էլի շան կարծիքը ոչ մեկը չի հարցնում: Այնպես ինչպես երեխայի կարծիքը ոչ մեկը չի հարցնում:


Ուրեմն պետք ա երեխա որդեգրելու իրավունքը արգելել այն հետերո զույեգրի մոտ, որոնք որ ամուսնանալուց առաջ պարզել են, որ իրենք չբեր են, բայց մեկա (չուգունավարի) ամուսնացել են… 
Եթե իմ անձնական ցանկություններին նայենք, ապա ես ուզում եմ, որ հոմոսեքսուալներ չլինեն: Բայց նրանք կան անկախ իմ ուզելուց: Ես երկու ընտրություն ունեմ՝ կամ ես դառնում եմ «ֆաշիստ» կամ «դեմոկրատ»: 
Ռացիոնալիզմը ոնց որ ասում է՝ եղիր «դեմոկրատ»: Այդպես ինձ ոնց որ ավելի ձեռնտու է: 
Կներեք շատ կոպիտ օրինակիս համար, դա նույնն է որ հիվանդ երեխա ունենաս ու հրաժարվես երեխայիցդ: 
Հիշում եմ փիլիսոփայության դասին մեր դասախոսը մեզ հարց տվեց՝ «եթե մի ընտանիք ունի 6 երեխա, ու այդ ընտանիքը մի կերպ է պահում այդ երեխաներին, արդյո՞ք նրանք իրավունք ունեն ունենալ 7-րդ երեխային»
Մենք դե ավանդաբար պատասխանեցինք՝ ոչ: Դասախոսը՝ «էդ դեպքում չէր ծնվի ասենք Թոմաս Էդիսոնը»...

----------

Moonwalker (05.08.2013), Աթեիստ (05.08.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Փաստորեն կողմերի հիմնական փաստարկը հանգում ա մի հատ շատ քաղքենի մոտեցման - երեխեն թող գնա հարուստ գեյ ընտանիքում մեծանա, իրան լավ կկերցնեն, կխմցնեն, կհագցնեն, թանգանոց դպրոց կուղարկեն սովորելու, ու ավտոմատ ինքը կլինի շատ երջանիկ երեխա: Բան չունեմ ասելու, մոտեցում ա, շնորհավորում եմ:


Տրիբուն ջան, երկու կողմն էլ եսիմ ինչ փաստարկներ չեն բերում: Հա բան չունեմ ասելու, թող կատարյալ ընտանիք որդեգրի երեխաներին, մորդու-կինով, սիրող, առանց լուրջ ընտանեկան խնդիրների, չդատված, ապահոված, և բլա-բլա-բլա: Բայց դե ընենց չի էլի որ երեխա որդեգրելու համար կարգին ընտանիքները հերթ են կանգնել, երեխեք էլ չկան, շատ որդեգրող ընտանիքներ իրականում կատարյալ էլ չեն, ուղղակի ավելի լավ են քան որբանոցը: Ամենուրեք որբ երեխեքը ավելի շատ են, քան որդեգրելու ցանկություն ունեցող «որակավորված» ընտանիքները: 

Հիմա անկեղծ ուզում եմ համոզվել, ինչով ա ավելի լավ որ էտ էրեխեքը մնան որբանոցում, քան իրանց որդեգրեն երկու ասենք տղամարդ/կին հոյակապ անձնավորություն, որոնց միակ «թերությունը» գեյ լինելն ա: Ինձ որ հարցնեք «որակավորված» միայնակ մարդկանց էլ պետք է երեխա որդեգրել թույատրել: Թող անունը դնեմ «հոգատարներ» կամ սիմվոլիկ ուրիշ բան, եթե դրանից ավելի հանգիստ կլինի հասարակության մեծամասնությունը, բայց եթե մարդկությունը երեխաներին որբանոցների «կոլեկտիվ» խնամության տակ թողնելը որպես լուծում ընդունել ա, ուրեմն պարադոքոսալ ա, որ պատրաստ չէ այդ երեխաներին թողնել այլ սիրող ու հոգատար մարդկանց խնամության տակ, մենակ էն պատճառով, որ կամ «պապա», կամ «մամա» չի լինելու: 

Իսկ էն «փաստը», որ գեյ ընտանիքներից գեյ երեխեք են դուրս գալիս, իսկ հետերո ընտանիքներից հետերո լրիվ դատարկաբանություն ա. հարցեր առաջ քաշելը, անհանգստանալը լրիվ նորմալ ա բոլորիս համար, բայց երբ որ մարդ բացարձակ անտեղյակության հիման վրա եզրահանգման ա գալիս, ու ոչ մի կերպ չի փորձում ինֆորմացիա հավաքել, ստուգել սեփական եզրահանգումը, ու դա որպես ակցիոմ ա առաջ տալիս, դա արդեն անպատասխանատու մոտեցում ա: 

Նման ընտանիքներում մեծացած երեխանների համար հիմնական խնդիրը լինելու ա հասարակության խտրական վերաբերմունքը, եթե իհարկե հասարակությունը իրա վերաբերմունքը չփոխի: ՈՒֆ, պատասխանատու հարց ա, չգիտեմ. ավելի լավ կլիներ, որ որբ երեխեք չլինեին:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (05.08.2013), Աթեիստ (05.08.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

> ԱՅՍԻՆՔՆ էդ մարդիկ այնուամենայնիվ երկրորդ սորտի մարդ են


Կներեք, չդիմացա, պիտի պատասխանեմ. հա:
Քարկոծեք զիս ինչքան կուզեք:

Ու էս կապ չունի նրա հետ, թե կոնկրետ գեյ անձին ես ոնց եմ վերաբերվում: Կարող ա մարդ լինի՝ ճանաչածս բոլոր հետերոսեքսուալներից էլ լավ վերաբերվեմ, հարգեմ-սիրեմ:
Էդ մարդիկ բնական վիճակից շեղված են, վստահ չեմ՝ ֆիզիկապես, թե հոգեպես, բայց շեղված են: Ու էդ ինձ համար աքսիոմ ա:

----------


## ivy

> Կներեք, չդիմացա, պիտի պատասխանեմ. հա:
> Քարկոծեք զիս ինչքան կուզեք:
> 
> Ու էս կապ չունի նրա հետ, թե կոնկրետ գեյ անձին ես ոնց եմ վերաբերվում: Կարող ա մարդ լինի՝ ճանաչածս բոլոր հետերոսեքսուալներից էլ լավ վերաբերվեմ, հարգեմ-սիրեմ:
> Էդ մարդիկ բնական վիճակից շեղված են, վստահ չեմ՝ ֆիզիկապես, թե հոգեպես, բայց շեղված են: Ու էդ ինձ համար աքսիոմ ա:


Մնում էր քեզնից սենց գրառումներ տեսնել...
Տխուր ա:

----------


## CactuSoul

Ես ձեզ շատ լավ եմ հասկանում, ու հա, տխուր ա, ինձ համար էլ ա տխուր: Որովհետև ամբողջ աշխարհն ա մի տեսակ փչացել, սխալ ուղղությամբ ա գնում ամեն ինչ: Գլորվում ա անդունդը, մենք էլ հետը, ու ցավն էն ա, որ չենք ջոկում, ասում ենք՝ զարգանում ենք, լավ ա:

----------


## ivy

Վատ եմ լինում հոմոֆոբներից: Ոնց որ հավատս կորցնեմ մարդկության «մարդ» լինելու հանդեպ: 
Էս թեմաներում իհարկե ոչ ոք կարծիք չի փոխում վերջին հաշվով: Միակ օգուտն էն ա, որ գոնե իմանում ես, թե ովքեր են հոմոֆոբ:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (05.08.2013)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Կներեք, չդիմացա, պիտի պատասխանեմ. հա:
> Քարկոծեք զիս ինչքան կուզեք:
> 
> Ու էս կապ չունի նրա հետ, թե կոնկրետ գեյ անձին ես ոնց եմ վերաբերվում: Կարող ա մարդ լինի՝ ճանաչածս բոլոր հետերոսեքսուալներից էլ լավ վերաբերվեմ, հարգեմ-սիրեմ:
> Էդ մարդիկ բնական վիճակից շեղված են, վստահ չեմ՝ ֆիզիկապես, թե հոգեպես, բայց շեղված են: Ու էդ ինձ համար աքսիոմ ա:


Ոնց որ ես ասեմ «ես չէի կարող աղջիկ (կամ գեյ, կամ հաշմանդամ) լինել ու սա ինձ համար աքսիոմ ա»… Ես ո՞նց կարող եմ այսպիսի աքսիոմ ընդունել: Նույն կերպ կարելի է ասել, որ աղքատները երկրորդ սորտի մարդիկ են, կամ այն մարդիկ որ ՀՀ կառավարությունում ծանոթ չունեն, երկրորդ սորտի մարդիկ են: Աքսիոմ չի, բայց Հայաստանում այս թեորեմը կարելի է ապացուցել:  :Jpit:

----------

Mephistopheles (05.08.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (05.08.2013), Աթեիստ (05.08.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Կներեք, չդիմացա, պիտի պատասխանեմ. հա:
> Քարկոծեք զիս ինչքան կուզեք:
> 
> Ու էս կապ չունի նրա հետ, թե կոնկրետ գեյ անձին ես ոնց եմ վերաբերվում: Կարող ա մարդ լինի՝ ճանաչածս բոլոր հետերոսեքսուալներից էլ լավ վերաբերվեմ, հարգեմ-սիրեմ:
> Էդ մարդիկ բնական վիճակից շեղված են, վստահ չեմ՝ ֆիզիկապես, թե հոգեպես, բայց շեղված են: Ու էդ ինձ համար աքսիոմ ա:


էտի գնա ասա քո կողմից շատ հարգված ու սիրված հոմոսեքսուալ մարդուն… 

սխալ ես ասում… սեքսուալ օրիենտացիան ուրիշ ա…

----------


## CactuSoul

Գեյերին բան չունեմ ասելու, եթե տենց են, ի՞նչ արած, ոչ իրենք կարող են դրա հետ մի բան անել, ոչ ես: Ես դեմ եմ դա նորմալ երևույթ համարելուն, դեմ եմ նման հարաբերություններն օրինականացնելուն: Նաև, բնականաբար, դեմ եմ օրենքով պատժելուն, քավ լիցի: Բայց դա չպիտի համարվի նորմալ, չպիտի համարվի ճիշտ… Իմ երեխեն պիտի իմանա, որ նորմալ ընտանիքը մամա-պապա-երեխան են, իսկ մնացած ձևերը, չնայած իրենց գոյության իրավունքն ունեն, բայց նորմալ չեն: Ու ես չեմ ուզում երեխայիս էս տեսակ դաստիարակություն տալու համար հոմոֆոբ պիտակը կրել: Հոմոֆոբը ո՞րն ա, մարդուց վախեցո՞ղ, մարդատյա՞ց: Չէ, ես տենց չեմ: Գեյ ա, թե լեսբուհի, տնօրեն ա, թե հավաքարար, երեխա ա, թե ծեր, նշանակություն չունի, մարդս մարդ լինի, ոնց որ ասում են: Աստված մի արասցե, եթե իմ երեխեն էլ հոմոսեքսուալ լինի, էլի դրա դեմ բան չեմ կարող անել: Բայց համարել, թե դա նորմալ է, առավել ևս չեմ կարող:
Ոնց որ իմանաս, որ կողքիդ մարդն ինչ-որ հիվանդություն ունի, բայց համարես, թե դա նորմալ ա, լավ ա: Ես իհարկե կշարունակեմ էդ մարդու հետ շփվել հիվանդ լինելու փաստն իմանալուց հետո, պարզապես մեջդ մի բան կոտրվում է, չէ՞, տխրում ես, ցավում ես իր համար…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ես ձեզ շատ լավ եմ հասկանում, ու հա, տխուր ա, ինձ համար էլ ա տխուր: Որովհետև ամբողջ աշխարհն ա մի տեսակ փչացել, սխալ ուղղությամբ ա գնում ամեն ինչ: Գլորվում ա անդունդը, մենք էլ հետը, ու ցավն էն ա, որ չենք ջոկում, ասում ենք՝ զարգանում ենք, լավ ա:


Գեյերն են անդունդը գլորու՞մ… 

ժող ով որ գեյ չի, կարա չդառնա… ստիպողական բան չկա… իրանց իրավունքները հետերոների իրավունքներին չի խանգարում…

----------


## CactuSoul

> սխալ ես ասում… սեքսուալ օրիենտացիան ուրիշ ա…


Ինչի՞ց ա ուրիշ, Մեֆ:

----------


## CactuSoul

> Գեյերն են անդունդը գլորու՞մ… 
> 
> ժող ով որ գեյ չի, կարա չդառնա… ստիպողական բան չկա… իրանց իրավունքները հետերոների իրավունքներին չի խանգարում…


Գեյերը չեն գլորում… Գեյ լինելը նորմալ համարողները՝ միգուցե…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Գեյերին բան չունեմ ասելու, եթե տենց են, ի՞նչ արած, ոչ իրենք կարող են դրա հետ մի բան անել, ոչ ես: Ես դեմ եմ դա նորմալ երևույթ համարելուն, դեմ եմ նման հարաբերություններն օրինականացնելուն: Նաև, բնականաբար, դեմ եմ օրենքով պատժելուն, քավ լիցի: Բայց դա չպիտի համարվի նորմալ, չպիտի համարվի ճիշտ… Իմ երեխեն պիտի իմանա, որ նորմալ ընտանիքը մամա-պապա-երեխան են, իսկ մնացած ձևերը, չնայած իրենց գոյության իրավունքն ունեն, բայց նորմալ չեն: Ու ես չեմ ուզում երեխայիս էս տեսակ դաստիարակություն տալու համար հոմոֆոբ պիտակը կրել: Հոմոֆոբը ո՞րն ա, մարդուց վախեցո՞ղ, մարդատյա՞ց: Չէ, ես տենց չեմ: Գեյ ա, թե լեսբուհի, տնօրեն ա, թե հավաքարար, երեխա ա, թե ծեր, նշանակություն չունի, մարդս մարդ լինի, ոնց որ ասում են: Աստված մի արասցե, եթե իմ երեխեն էլ հոմոսեքսուալ լինի, էլի դրա դեմ բան չեմ կարող անել: Բայց համարել, թե դա նորմալ է, առավել ևս չեմ կարող:
> Ոնց որ իմանաս, որ կողքիդ մարդն ինչ-որ հիվանդություն ունի, բայց համարես, թե դա նորմալ ա, լավ ա: Ես իհարկե կշարունակեմ էդ մարդու հետ շփվել հիվանդ լինելու փաստն իմանալուց հետո, պարզապես մեջդ մի բան կոտրվում է, չէ՞, տխրում ես, ցավում ես իր համար…


Կակտուս, որպես տեղեկություն ասեմ, որ հիվանդությունների միջազգային դասակարգման մեջ հոմոսեքսուալիզմը չկա: Բայց դե էս թեման հոմոսեքսուալների մասին չի, այլ իրանց կազմած ընտանիքների:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Գեյերը չեն գլորում… Գեյ լինելը նորմալ համարողները՝ միգուցե…


ո՞նց

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ես իհարկե կշարունակեմ էդ մարդու հետ շփվել հիվանդ լինելու փաստն իմանալուց հետո, պարզապես մեջդ մի բան կոտրվում է, չէ՞, տխրում ես, ցավում ես իր համար…


Եթե ես հաշմանդամ լինեմ, ես չեմ ուզենա որ դու քո տխրությունն ու ցավը արտահայտես ինձ համար, որովհետև ես ինձ երկրորդ սորտի մարդ կզգամ: 
Ես կուզեի, որ դու ինձ վերաբերեիր որպես քեզ հավասարի, այդպես ես պրոբլեմ չէի ունենա:

----------

Mephistopheles (05.08.2013), Ruby Rue (05.08.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (05.08.2013), Աթեիստ (05.08.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Գեյերին բան չունեմ ասելու, եթե տենց են, ի՞նչ արած, ոչ իրենք կարող են դրա հետ մի բան անել, ոչ ես: Ես դեմ եմ դա նորմալ երևույթ համարելուն, դեմ եմ նման հարաբերություններն օրինականացնելուն: Նաև, բնականաբար, դեմ եմ օրենքով պատժելուն, քավ լիցի: Բայց դա չպիտի համարվի նորմալ, չպիտի համարվի ճիշտ… Իմ երեխեն պիտի իմանա, որ նորմալ ընտանիքը մամա-պապա-երեխան են, իսկ մնացած ձևերը, չնայած իրենց գոյության իրավունքն ունեն, բայց նորմալ չեն: Ու ես չեմ ուզում երեխայիս էս տեսակ դաստիարակություն տալու համար հոմոֆոբ պիտակը կրել: Հոմոֆոբը ո՞րն ա, մարդուց վախեցո՞ղ, մարդատյա՞ց: Չէ, ես տենց չեմ: Գեյ ա, թե լեսբուհի, տնօրեն ա, թե հավաքարար, երեխա ա, թե ծեր, նշանակություն չունի, մարդս մարդ լինի, ոնց որ ասում են: Աստված մի արասցե, եթե իմ երեխեն էլ հոմոսեքսուալ լինի, էլի դրա դեմ բան չեմ կարող անել: Բայց համարել, թե դա նորմալ է, առավել ևս չեմ կարող:
> Ոնց որ իմանաս, որ կողքիդ մարդն ինչ-որ հիվանդություն ունի, բայց համարես, թե դա նորմալ ա, լավ ա: Ես իհարկե կշարունակեմ էդ մարդու հետ շփվել հիվանդ լինելու փաստն իմանալուց հետո, պարզապես մեջդ մի բան կոտրվում է, չէ՞, տխրում ես, ցավում ես իր համար…


Զիգ հայլ… հիմա էլ պտի սորտավորենք մարդկանց, մեր սեփական հայրենակիցներին… իսկ կռվելու կարա՞ն գնան… կամ մի հա. ԳԵՏՏՈ սարքենք մեջը լցնենք սաղին… 

աննորմալը էն ա երբ քո տեսակին սորտավորում ես ոետև քո նման չի… 

Սրանից հետո ոչ ոք թող իրավունքից չխոսա … 

էդ Գոռ Թամազյանից սաղիս մեջ էլ կա նստած ուղղակի առիթ ա պետք որ դուրս գա…

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (05.08.2013), Նաիրուհի (05.08.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

> Կակտուս, որպես տեղեկություն ասեմ, որ հիվանդությունների միջազգային դասակարգման մեջ հոմոսեքսուալիզմը չկա:


Դա ինձ ոչինչ չի ապացուցում: Էդ դասակարգումն էլ ինչ-որ մարդիկ են արել՝ որոշակի «տնտղումների» արդյունքում: Ժամանակին էլ կար, եթե էն ժամանակ խոսելիս լինեինք, ուրեմն, պիտի ուրիշ կարծի՞ք ունենայիր գեյերի վերաբերյալ, Բյուր:




> Բայց դե էս թեման հոմոսեքսուալների մասին չի, այլ իրանց կազմած ընտանիքների:


Դե ասում եմ, օրենքով, պաշտոնապես ընտանիք կազմելն էլ չեմ ընդունում, հետևաբար նաև երեխա որդեգրելը:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Գեյերը չեն գլորում… Գեյ լինելը նորմալ համարողները՝ միգուցե…


Հա՞… վաղը մյուս օր որ գեյ երեխա ունենաս ի՞նչ ես անելու… ասելու ես աննորմա՞լ… էլ չես սիրելու՞

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (05.08.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Դա ինձ ոչինչ չի ապացուցում: Էդ դասակարգումն էլ ինչ-որ մարդիկ են արել՝ որոշակի «տնտղումների» արդյունքում: Ժամանակին էլ կար, եթե էն ժամանակ խոսելիս լինեինք, ուրեմն, պիտի ուրիշ կարծի՞ք ունենայիր գեյերի վերաբերյալ, Բյուր:
> 
> 
> Դե ասում եմ, օրենքով, պաշտոնապես ընտանիք կազմելն էլ չեմ ընդունում, հետևաբար նաև երեխա որդեգրելը:


ոչ մի հոմոֆոբ էլ չի ընդունում…

----------


## CactuSoul

> Եթե ես հաշմանդամ լինեմ, ես չեմ ուզենա որ դու քո տխրությունն ու ցավը արտահայտես ինձ համար, որովհետև ես ինձ երկրորդ սորտի մարդ կզգամ: 
> Ես կուզեի, որ դու ինձ վերաբերեիր որպես քեզ հավասարի, այդպես ես պրոբլեմ չէի ունենա:


Իսկ ես իմ տխրությունն ու ցավը չեմ էլ արտահայտում, ուղղակի զգում եմ: Մարդու հետ որպես մարդ ես շփվում, ոչ թե որպես գեյի, հաշմանդամի կամ, ասենք, պեռաշկի ծախողի: Մարդկային առումով էլի որպես հավասարի եմ վերաբերվում: Բայց եթե, աստված չանի, մեկը ոտք չունի, մյուսն ունի, անհեթեթ է պնդել, որ նրանք իրարից չեն տարբերվում: Կամ որ ոտք չունենալը նորմալ է:

----------


## CactuSoul

> աննորմալը էն ա երբ քո տեսակին սորտավորում ես ոետև քո նման չի…


Ոչ թե որովհետև իմ նման չի, այլ որովհետև օրինաչափությունից դուրս ա, նորմալ, բնական հունից շեղված ա:

----------


## CactuSoul

> Հա՞… վաղը մյուս օր որ գեյ երեխա ունենաս ի՞նչ ես անելու… ասելու ես աննորմա՞լ… էլ չես սիրելու՞


Սրա մասին արդեն գրել եմ, ընդ որում դու էդ գրառումը մեջբերել ես, պիտի որ կարդացած լինեիր  :Smile:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Այսինքմ ուզում ես ասել որ հոմոները երեխա չեն կարող սիրել… բացառված ա՞… կամ իրանք երեխին այլասերելու նպատակով կամ խաղալու համար են որդեգրում… 
> 
> Կամ խիղճ չունեն, լավություն չեն կարող անել… բա եթե լեզբիան կնօկն երեխ ա ունեցավ ի՞նչ ես անելու… ձեռից վերցնելու ե՞ս… ասես մեր չես կարող լինել ու չես սիրում երեխիդ… 
> 
> ԱՅՍԻՆՔՆ էդ մարդիկ այնուամենայնիվ երկրորդ սորտի մարդ են


երեխա ունենալ չունենալը մարդուն երկրորդ սորտ չի սարքում: 

Ով ում ոնց ուզում ա ու որ ծակից ուզում ա կարա սիրի, իրա գործն ա: Բայց երեխա ուենալու բիոլոգիական պրոցեսը դեռ չեղյալ չի հայտարարվել: Սրանից արա հետևություններ: 

Ու էլի եմ ասում, ես շուն չեմ կարա բերեմ, բայց սիրում եմ: Իմ տեսանկյունից շատ հիմնավոր սեր ա, ու իմ սիրելու իրավուքը պաշտպանված ա: Շան կարծիքի վրա էլ թքած:

----------


## CactuSoul

> ոչ մի հոմոֆոբ էլ չի ընդունում…


Ինձ կբացատրե՞ք հոմոֆոբը որն ա: Հոմո-սեքսուալա-ֆո՞բ: Չնայած էդ «-ֆոբ»-ը ամեն դեպքում դուրս չի գալիս. նենց չի, որ ես վախենում եմ էդ մարդկանցից, հետ վերցրեք ձեր պիտակները, խնդրեմ :)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Կներեք, չդիմացա, պիտի պատասխանեմ. հա:
> Քարկոծեք զիս ինչքան կուզեք:
> 
> Ու էս կապ չունի նրա հետ, թե կոնկրետ գեյ անձին ես ոնց եմ վերաբերվում: Կարող ա մարդ լինի՝ ճանաչածս բոլոր հետերոսեքսուալներից էլ լավ վերաբերվեմ, հարգեմ-սիրեմ:
> Էդ մարդիկ բնական վիճակից շեղված են, վստահ չեմ՝ ֆիզիկապես, թե հոգեպես, բայց շեղված են: Ու էդ ինձ համար աքսիոմ ա:


ես քեզ լրիվ հասկանում եմ, քանի որ մոտ երեք տարի առաջ հենց այսպիսին էր իմ պատասխանը էս հարցին: Էտ ժամանակ արդեն արդեն ճանաչելով մի քանի գեյի, զգում էի, որ ես էտ մարդկանց հանդեպ չէի կարողանում անձնական որևէ թշնամանք ունենալ, բայց հոմոֆոբ վիճակներիցս հետո դա ուղղակի ընդունելը չափից դուրս մեծ շոկային փոփոխություն կլիներ ինձ համար, թվում էր թե իմ պատկերացրած աշխարհը փլվելու ա, եթե պարզապես ունդունեին, ու դրա համար պատասխանում էի՝ «բայց ինչ ուզում եք ասեք, մեկ ա, էտ նորմալ չէ, իրանք շեղում ունեն»: Բայց դե որոշ ժամանակ հետո, մտածում ես, հա հետո, ասենք «նորմալ» չէ, և ի՞նչ... ո՞վ եմ ես, ով եմ ես, որ էտ մարդկանց կյանքը անհարմար դարձնեմ, իմուց ավելի պակաս երջանիկ դարձնեմ, մենակ նրա համար, որ իրանք ինձ նման չեն ծնվել ու ես դա ընդունելու ուժ չունեմ: Իմ դուրը չէր գա, եթե ես որպես հետերո ծնված լինեի գեյ հասարակությունում, որտեղ բազմացման միակ ձև նույն սեռի հետ ա, ու ինձ ամեն քայլի դեմքիս ճպցնեին իմ՝ երկրորդ սորտի լինելը:  
Ու որքան էլ որ տարօրինակ ա էս ամենը ընդունելուց հետո աշխարհը չփլվեց ոչ իմ ոչ էլ եվրոպացիների մեծամասնության համար: Ամեն ինչ ու ամեն ոք մնացին իրանց տեղում: 




> Ես ձեզ շատ լավ եմ հասկանում, ու հա, տխուր ա, ինձ համար էլ ա տխուր: Որովհետև ամբողջ աշխարհն ա մի տեսակ փչացել, սխալ ուղղությամբ ա գնում ամեն ինչ: Գլորվում ա անդունդը, մենք էլ հետը, ու ցավն էն ա, որ չենք ջոկում, ասում ենք՝ զարգանում ենք, լավ ա:


Սա էտ «տարբերությունները» ենթագիտակցորեն ընդունելու առաջին սինդրոմն ա:  :Jpit:  Ինչպե՞ս է սխալ ուղղությամբ գնում, ո՞ր «ճիշտ» ուղղությունից է շեղվում աշխարհը. 20րդ դարի երկու համաշխարհային պատերազմների՞, 70-ականների, 80ականների պանկերի ու հիփփինների հալածմա՞ն, միջնադարի ինկվիզիցիանների՞, ֆեոդալիզմի՞, հին դարերի արշավանքների՞ ու կոտորածների՞ հանուն ազգային արժեքների, սրտկատիրությա՞ն, կրոնական պատերազմենրի՞: Չէ, մարդկությունը վերելք ա ապրում, *միանշանակ* ու մենք էլ մինչև հիմա եղած ամենաանվտագ ժամանակաշրջանում ենք ծնվել: Էսօր ամեն մեկը կարա լինի պանկ, հիպպի, աթեիստ, հավատացյալ, օտարերկրացի, վհուկ/կախարդ ակա գիտնական, սև, դեղին և ցանկացած այլ ռասայի, հետերո և գեյ, կարևորը մարդ լինի... տո խի մարդ կարա նաև կենդանի լինի ու ավելի լավ վերաբերմունքի կարժանա մարդկանցից քան հարյուր տարի առաջ, կարա նաև բույս լինի, իրա իրավունքների համար էլ կանաչները կպայքարեն: Աշխարհը ուղղակի ավելի սիրող ա դառնում: 
Love, peace and happiness  :Jpit:

----------

Moonwalker (05.08.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (05.08.2013), Անվերնագիր (05.08.2013), Ռուֆուս (05.08.2013), Վիշապ (05.08.2013), Տրիբուն (05.08.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ոչ թե որովհետև իմ նման չի, այլ որովհետև օրինաչափությունից դուրս ա, նորմալ, բնական հունից շեղված ա:


Հունից շեղված ա նա ով իրա տեսակին անհիմն զորտավորում ու համարում ա աննորմալ… թե որտեղ ա քո սերն արտահայտվում չեմ տեսնում…

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ձյա, երեխա ոնենալու համար շատ ուրիշ ձևեր կան ժամանակակից աշխարհում. հեչ անպայման չի մի աղջիկ ու մի տղա իրար հետ մի բան անեն:
> Իսկ թե բնությանը օրինակ բերես. նույնիսկ էնտեղ դա անպայման չի: Կիսվելով բազմանալը դեռ մի կողմ թողած, դեռ էնպիսի բան էլ կա, որի անունը պարթենոգենեզ ա. տեղ կարգին բազմանում են էգերը իրենք իրենց՝ առանց արուի: «Որդեգրումն» էլ բնության մեջ խորթ երևույթ չի: Աչքովս էլ եմ տեսել: Մեր բակում մի շուն ունեինք. նա ձագ չէր ունենում: Մի օր տեսնեմ, պստիկ կատվի ձագ ա ճարել բերել, մամայություն ա անում. հիմա դե ինչ անենք, որ ինքն էլ շուն էր:
> Ուզում եմ ասել՝ թե մեր աշխարհում, թե բնության մեջ սերունդ ունենալու հարցը հեչ միանշանակ չի: Դու տղայի ու աղջկա էն մի բան անելու պարտադիր պայմանը շատ ես գերագնահատում


Ես ոչ թե աղջիկ-տղայի էն բան անելն եմ գերագնահատում, այլ գեյերի էն բան չանելն եմ ռեալ գնահատում: Պրիտոմ գեյերի էն բան չանելը հենց գեյի կողմից գիտակցվում ա, որ չի կարա պրոդուկտ տա: Էտ դեպքում չեմ հասկանում, թե որտեղից ա էտ մեծ սերը մի պրոդուկտի նկատմամբ, որը իրա առաջնային զգացմունքերի՝ գեյ հարաբերությունների դեպքում բացառվում ա: 

Ու պետք չի խառնել գեյերի երեխա չունենալը մնացած դեպքերի հետ: Առաջին դեպքում դա հստակ գիտացված ա: Մնացած դեպքերում, պռոստը ստացվել ա, նի պավեզլո: 

Թե չէ, ջանս, ես էլ պլյուշեվի միշկա եմ շատ սիրում, ու աչքիս լույսի պես պահում եմ:

----------

CactuSoul (05.08.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> երեխա ունենալ չունենալը մարդուն երկրորդ սորտ չի սարքում: 
> 
> Ով ում ոնց ուզում ա ու որ ծակից ուզում ա կարա սիրի, իրա գործն ա: Բայց երեխա ուենալու բիոլոգիական պրոցեսը դեռ չեղյալ չի հայտարարվել: Սրանից արա հետևություններ: 
> 
> Ու էլի եմ ասում, ես շուն չեմ կարա բերեմ, բայց սիրում եմ: Իմ տեսանկյունից շատ հիմնավոր սեր ա, ու իմ սիրելու իրավուքը պաշտպանված ա: Շան կարծիքի վրա էլ թքած:


եթե շուն չես կարա բերես ուրեմն պահել էլ չես կարա՞… 

Ոչ ոք երեխա բերելու որևէ բիոլովիական ձև չեղյալ չի համարում… ուղղակի ասում ենք որ հոմոսեքսուալ ընտանիքը կարա երեխա որդեգրի… դա երեխա ունենալ չունենալու հետ կապ չունի…

----------


## CactuSoul

> Էսօր ամեն մեկը կարա լինի պանկ, հիպպի, աթեիստ, հավատացյալ, օտարերկրացի, վհուկ/կախարդ ակա գիտնական, սև, դեղին և ցանկացած այլ ռասայի, հետերո և գեյ, կարևորը մարդ լինի... տո խի մարդ կարա նաև կենդանի լինի ու ավելի լավ վերաբերմունքի կարժանա մարդկանցից քան հարյուր տարի առաջ, կարա նաև բույս լինի, իրա իրավունքների համար էլ կանաչները կպայքարեն: Աշխարհը ուղղակի ավելի սիրող ա դառնում: 
> Love, peace and happiness


Այ հենց էս ա, էլի, լավ էլ նկարագրել ես: Մինչև էն բազմակետը լավ ա, բայց էն մնացածն արդեն համը հանում ա… ու ցավն էն ա, որ էդ իրականություն ա, ինչքան էլ որ դու կատակով խոսես ու ես էլ քիչ մը չափազանցնեմ՝ ասելով, որ իրականություն ա: Լուրջ, դրան ենք գնում: Ու էդ լավ չի: Աշխարհը, հա, ավելի սիրող ա դառնում, ուղղակի սեր ասվածի իմաստն էլ աղճատվում ու անհամացվում ա: Էդ որակի սեր ինձ պետք չի:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Վատ եմ լինում հոմոֆոբներից: Ոնց որ հավատս կորցնեմ մարդկության «մարդ» լինելու հանդեպ: 
> Էս թեմաներում իհարկե ոչ ոք կարծիք չի փոխում վերջին հաշվով: Միակ օգուտն էն ա, որ գոնե իմանում ես, թե ովքեր են հոմոֆոբ:


Հիմա ես հոմոֆո՞բ եմ:   :Smile:

----------

Ձայնալար (05.08.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ես ոչ թե աղջիկ-տղայի էն բան անելն եմ գերագնահատում, այլ գեյերի էն բան չանելն եմ ռեալ գնահատում: Պրիտոմ գեյերի էն բան չանելը հենց գեյի կողմից գիտակցվում ա, որ չի կարա պրոդուկտ տա: Էտ դեպքում չեմ հասկանում, թե որտեղից ա էտ մեծ սերը մի պրոդուկտի նկատմամբ, որը իրա առաջնային զգացմունքերի՝ գեյ հարաբերությունների դեպքում բացառվում ա: 
> 
> Ու պետք չի խառնել գեյերի երեխա չունենալը մնացած դեպքերի հետ: Առաջին դեպքում դա հստակ գիտացված ա: Մնացած դեպքերում, պռոստը ստացվել ա, նի պավեզլո: 
> 
> Թե չէ, ջանս, ես էլ պլյուշեվի միշկա եմ շատ սիրում, ու աչքիս լույսի պես պահում եմ:


Գեյ ըլնելն էլ մտածված չի… հետո՞ ինչ… երեխա չունենալը կամ չկարողանալը սիրել չսիրելու հետ կապ չունի… կարաս ունենաս ու չսիրես… Երեխա մեծացնելն էլ նույնը … 

Պլորները կապ չունեն երեխայի նկատմամբ սիրո հետ … սերը դեպի երեխան սեքսուալ չի…

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (05.08.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

> հա հետո, ասենք «նորմալ» չէ, և ի՞նչ... ո՞վ եմ ես, ով եմ ես, որ էտ մարդկանց կյանքը անհարմար դարձնեմ, իմուց ավելի պակաս երջանիկ դարձնեմ, մենակ նրա համար, որ իրանք ինձ նման չեն ծնվել ու ես դա ընդունելու ուժ չունեմ: Իմ դուրը չէր գա, եթե ես որպես հետերո ծնված լինեի գեյ հասարակությունում, որտեղ բազմացման միակ ձև նույն սեռի հետ ա, ու ինձ ամեն քայլի դեմքիս ճպցնեին իմ՝ երկրորդ սորտի լինելը:


Եթե քո ասած գեյ հասարակությունում դու հետերո լինեիր, հա, նորմալ եմ համարում, որ քո դեմքին դա ճպցնեին, եթե դու ուզում ես, ասենք, երեխա ունենալ:

Ես չեմ ասում, թե անհարմար դարձնենք էդ մարդկանց կյանքը, ուղղակի թող ամեն մեկն իր տեղում լինի: Եթե ես գիտեմ, որ իմ գիտելիքներն ավելին չեն, քան կողքինինս, ու նա իմինից բարձր աշխատավարձ է ստանում, էդ նորմալ է, ես վեր չեմ կենում ու դրա դեմ բողոքում, չէ՞: Բայց հո ես էլ մեղավոր չեմ, որ քիչ մը դեբիլոտ եմ ու էդքան աճել սենց թե նենց չեմ կարող: Բա անարդար չի՞, ինչի՞ պիտի իմ կենսամակարդակն ավելի ցածր լինի, ինչ ա թե աստված իմ հանդեպ էնքան էլ շռայլ չի գտնվել :Ճ

----------


## Տրիբուն

> եթե շուն չես կարա բերես ուրեմն պահել էլ չես կարա՞… 
> 
> Ոչ ոք երեխա բերելու որևէ բիոլովիական ձև չեղյալ չի համարում… ուղղակի ասում ենք որ հոմոսեքսուալ ընտանիքը կարա երեխա որդեգրի… դա երեխա ունենալ չունենալու հետ կապ չունի…


Կարամ ապեր: Ասածս էլ հենց էտ ա,որ ռեալ գեյի կողմից երեխա որդեգրելու ու պահելու ցանկությունը նույն բանն ա, որ ես շուն  բերեմ պահեմ: Երրորդ շանս եմ հիմա պահում ու գժի պես սիրում եմ:  Բայց իրան վերցնելուց իրա կարծիքի վրա թքած եմ ունեցել ու նայել եմ հարցին իմ նեղ անձնական, էգոիստիկ տեսանկյունից: Այ նույն կերպ էլ գեյերն են երեխա ուզում պահեն: Իրանց երեխա սիրելը էգոիզմ ա: Իրանք դա անում են իրանց համար, իրանց ցանկությունը բավարարելու համար:

----------


## Վիշապ

> երեխա ունենալ չունենալը մարդուն երկրորդ սորտ չի սարքում: 
> 
> Ով ում ոնց ուզում ա ու որ ծակից ուզում ա կարա սիրի, իրա գործն ա: Բայց երեխա ուենալու բիոլոգիական պրոցեսը դեռ չեղյալ չի հայտարարվել: Սրանից արա հետևություններ: 
> 
> Ու էլի եմ ասում, ես շուն չեմ կարա բերեմ, բայց սիրում եմ: Իմ տեսանկյունից շատ հիմնավոր սեր ա, ու իմ սիրելու իրավուքը պաշտպանված ա: Շան կարծիքի վրա էլ թքած:


Տրիբուն ախպեր, հեսա կամաց-կամաց ասելու ես արհեստական բեղմնավորումը վատ ա, երիկամի փոխպատվաստումը վատ ա, արյան փոխներարկումը վատ ա, մարմնի վրայի մազերն ու եղունգները կտրելը վատ ա, 
սրանք սաղ արհեստական են ու բիոլոգիական պրոցեսի մեջ չեն ընգրկվում: 
Հիմա եթե երեխայի կամ շանդ ապագաները հնարավոր չի գուշակել, դա չի նշանակում որ պիտի գեյերը զրկվեն երեխա որդեգրելու իրավունքից, դու էլ՝ շուն պահելու:
Եթե երեխան ունակ լիներ ընտրություն կատարելու, ապա ինձ թվում է երեխայի կարծիքը կհարցնեին: Եթե շունդ ունակ լիներ ընտրություն կատարելու, ես համոզված եմ, 
որ կենդանիներին պաշտպանող զանազան կազմակերպություններ պահանջելու էին օրենք կիրառել, որ շներից կարծիք հարցնեին նախքան նրանց վաճառելը: 
Իսկ բնական բիոլոգիական պրոցեսների մաման ավելի շատ լացացնում են ոչ թե գեյերը, այլ հանքարդյունաբերողները, զենք արտադրողները, իսլամիստները, ծայրահեղականները, հոմոֆոբները, հասարակությունը շերտավորողներն ու խտրականություն դնողները ու առհասարակ 
տարբեր տեսակի դիսբալանս առաջացնողներն ու ատելություն հրահրողները:
Եթե գեյերի խնդրին նայենք տարատեսակ հետույքային պրոբլեմների ֆոնի վրա, ապա հիմա կոլեկտիվ յուղ ենք վառում: Սորրի:
Եթե կան գեյեր, որ ուզում են մարդասիրական քայլ անել ու երեխա որդեգրել 
(խնդրում եմ տարբերել սա շուն պահելու ցանկությունից, չեմ կարող ահհիմն համարել, որ գեյերը պարտադիր պրիմիտիվ են, ու չեն հասկանում երեխա պահելու ու շուն պահելու տարբերությունը),
ապա կարծում եմ իրենց էդ իրավունքը պետք է տալ ու մի հատ էլ շնորհակալություն հայտնել ու խրախուսել:

----------

ivy (05.08.2013), Mephistopheles (05.08.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (05.08.2013), Գալաթեա (05.08.2013), Նաիրուհի (26.03.2016)

----------


## CactuSoul

> Հունից շեղված ա նա ով իրա տեսակին անհիմն զորտավորում ու համարում ա աննորմալ… թե որտեղ ա քո սերն արտահայտվում չեմ տեսնում…


Մեֆ, ես ոչ մի տեղ չեմ ասել, թե գեյերին սիրում եմ: Պարզապես որպես մարդ կարող եմ սիրել, ասեմ ավելին՝ նախադեպը կա, օդից չեմ ասում: Բայց ես էդ մարդուն որպես մարդ եմ սիրում, ոչ թե նրա համար, որ ինքը գեյ ա: Ստեղ ա տարբերությունը:
Իսկ էդ սորտավորումը, ճիշտն ասած, էնքան էլ իմը չի, ուղղակի ուզեցի կարծիքս ասել, էդ պահին գրառումդ տեսա, տեսա, թե ոնց եք գրեթե բոլորդ խոսքներդ մեկ արած ասում, թե՝ ինչ տարբերություն հոմո- թե հետերո-, մի քիչ էլ ջղայնացա ու տենց թունդ երանգներով գրեցի: Իրականում, էլի եմ ասում, էս էդ մարդկանց դեմ ոչինչ չունեմ, քանի դեռ մարդ են ու չեն հատել այլասերվածության սահմանը:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ախպեր, հեսա կամաց-կամաց ասելու ես արհեստական բեղմնավորումը վատ ա, երիկամի փոխպատվաստումը վատ ա, արյան փոխներարկումը վատ ա, մարմնի վրայի մազերն ու եղունգները կտրելը վատ ա, 
> սրանք սաղ արհեստական են ու բիոլոգիական պրոցեսի մեջ չեն ընգրկվում:


Չէ ապեր, տենց բան հաստատ չեմ ասի: 

Ինձ չեք ուզում հասկանալ: Ես էս թեմայից դուրս եմ գալիս մի վերջին խոսքով - եթե հասարակությունը դեռ լիարժեք պատրաստ չի, չի կարելի խաղալ ոչ մի երեխայի ճակատագրի հետ: Իմ համար երեխայի իրավունքները ավելի կարևոր են, քան սաղ հասուն գեյերի ու հետերոների իրավունքերը միասին վերցրած: 

P.S. Մանկատունն էլ իսկականից շատ վատ բան ա, ու երեխան պիտի ընտանիքում մեծանա:

----------

Նաիրուհի (05.08.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

> Տրիբուն ախպեր, հեսա կամաց-կամաց ասելու ես արհեստական բեղմնավորումը վատ ա, երիկամի փոխպատվաստումը վատ ա, արյան փոխներարկումը վատ ա, մարմնի վրայի մազերն ու եղունգները կտրելը վատ ա, 
> սրանք սաղ արհեստական են ու բիոլոգիական պրոցեսի մեջ չեն ընգրկվում:


Տրիբունը երևի չէ, բայց ես, որ ճիշտն ասեմ, համարյա տենց եմ մտածում  :Blush:  ինչ մեղքս թաքցնեմ  :Pardon:

----------


## Sagittarius

> Գեյերին բան չունեմ ասելու, եթե տենց են, ի՞նչ արած, ոչ իրենք կարող են դրա հետ մի բան անել, ոչ ես: Ես դեմ եմ դա նորմալ երևույթ համարելուն, դեմ եմ նման հարաբերություններն օրինականացնելուն: Նաև, բնականաբար, դեմ եմ օրենքով պատժելուն, քավ լիցի: Բայց դա չպիտի համարվի նորմալ, չպիտի համարվի ճիշտ… Իմ երեխեն պիտի իմանա, որ նորմալ ընտանիքը մամա-պապա-երեխան են, իսկ մնացած ձևերը, չնայած իրենց գոյության իրավունքն ունեն, բայց նորմալ չեն: Ու ես չեմ ուզում երեխայիս էս տեսակ դաստիարակություն տալու համար հոմոֆոբ պիտակը կրել: Հոմոֆոբը ո՞րն ա, մարդուց վախեցո՞ղ, մարդատյա՞ց: Չէ, ես տենց չեմ: Գեյ ա, թե լեսբուհի, տնօրեն ա, թե հավաքարար, երեխա ա, թե ծեր, նշանակություն չունի, մարդս մարդ լինի, ոնց որ ասում են: Աստված մի արասցե, եթե իմ երեխեն էլ հոմոսեքսուալ լինի, էլի դրա դեմ բան չեմ կարող անել: Բայց համարել, թե դա նորմալ է, առավել ևս չեմ կարող:
> Ոնց որ իմանաս, որ կողքիդ մարդն ինչ-որ հիվանդություն ունի, բայց համարես, թե դա նորմալ ա, լավ ա: Ես իհարկե կշարունակեմ էդ մարդու հետ շփվել հիվանդ լինելու փաստն իմանալուց հետո, պարզապես մեջդ մի բան կոտրվում է, չէ՞, տխրում ես, ցավում ես իր համար…


Կակտուսոլ, դե հիմա մի պահ պատկերացրու, որ քո երեխան գեյ ա: Մենակ քյառթու պատասխան չտաս, թե չի կարա տենց բան լինի, որովհետև էտ իմ տղեն/աղջիկն ա, գիտեմ, որ քյառթու չես: 
Տոկոսային հավանականությունը փոքր ա բոլորի համար, բայց մի պահ պատկերացրու նման իրավիճակ: ՈՒ ենթադրենք մեր հայկական հասարկությունում ա մեծանում, սեռական հասունացման շրջանն ա, սկսում ա նկատել, որ իրա մոտ ինչ որ բան «նորմալ» չէ: Արդեն իմանալով հասարակության բացասական վերաբերմունքի մասին նման երևույթի վերաբերյալ, թաքուն ա պահում բոլորից ու դեպրեսսիայի մեջ չհայտնվելու համար փորձում ա կիսվել իր ամենամտերիմ մարդու՝ ծնողի հետ (հայր/մայր), բայց ծնողը արդեն ասել ա, որ դա սխալ ա, նորմալ չէ, թե ինչ դժբախտ մադրիկ են նրանք, ովքեր այդպիսին են, չէ, իրանց հալածել չի կարելի, բայց իրանք նորմալ ընտանիք չեն կարող ունենալ: Վախենալով ծնողներին հիասթափեցնելուց՝ իրանց էլ չի ասում, մտածում ա՝ ժամանակի հետ կանցնի: Ժամանակը անցնում ա, «էտ» չի անցնում: Ինքը արդեն ավելի ա խրված լինում իրա ստի/գաղտնիքի մեջ, նորմալ կայնք ունենալու հույսը կորցրել ա, քանի որ իրան ողջ կյանքը անուղղակի ասել են, որ ինքը նորմալ չէ, նույնիսկ իրա ամենամտերիմ մարդիկ: Մի օր էլ... չի դիմանում ու էլ չի ուզում էտ «անորմալ» կայնքը շարունակել.. լավ, էսի քոնը չէր, հարևան Վերջուշի էրեխեն էր: Բայց Կակտուսոլ ջան, սա հոլիվուդյան ֆիլմի սցենար չէր, սա հոմոների մեծամասնության կայնքն ա նման հասարակություններում: Ու տես որ ես էս սցենարում քո պատկերացրած կլասիկ հոմոֆոբիայի ոչ մի օրինակ չճգտագործեցի, պարզապես միայն դա «սխալ և անորմալ» համարելը ու նման դաստիարակությամբ երեխաներին մեծացնելը:  

հ.գ. ու սա «անձնական հարձակում» հանկարծ չդիտարկես: Ես քո պոտենցիալն եմ գնահատում, դրա համար եմ էսքան գրում, որոշ մարդկանց դեպքում ընդհանրապես գլուխ չէի էլ ցավացնի: 

հ.գ.գ. ու իմիջայլոց մի հետաքրքիր փաստ, եվրոպական տոլերանտ միջավայրերում երբեմն նույնիսկ մի փոքր հոմոֆոբի տպավորություն եմ թողնում, ոնց էլ չլինի որոշ անեկդոտներ դեռ մնացել են  :Jpit:  բայց երբ տեսնում եմ որ նժարը սենց շեղված ա, անկախ ինձնից պաշտպանելու ցանկություն ա առաջանում:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (05.08.2013)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Տրիբունը երևի չէ, բայց ես, որ ճիշտն ասեմ, համարյա տենց եմ մտածում  ինչ մեղքս թաքցնեմ


Ուրեմն դու պիտի որ «հատուցման ժամ»-ից էլ տեղյակ լինես...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, ես ոչ մի տեղ չեմ ասել, թե գեյերին սիրում եմ: Պարզապես որպես մարդ կարող եմ սիրել, ասեմ ավելին՝ նախադեպը կա, օդից չեմ ասում: Բայց ես էդ մարդուն որպես մարդ եմ սիրում, ոչ թե նրա համար, որ ինքը գեյ ա: Ստեղ ա տարբերությունը:
> Իսկ էդ սորտավորումը, ճիշտն ասած, էնքան էլ իմը չի, ուղղակի ուզեցի կարծիքս ասել, էդ պահին գրառումդ տեսա, տեսա, թե ոնց եք գրեթե բոլորդ խոսքներդ մեկ արած ասում, թե՝ ինչ տարբերություն հոմո- թե հետերո-, մի քիչ էլ ջղայնացա ու տենց թունդ երանգներով գրեցի: Իրականում, էլի եմ ասում, էս էդ մարդկանց դեմ ոչինչ չունեմ, քանի դեռ մարդ են ու չեն հատել այլասերվածության սահմանը:


Մենք էլ ենք որպես մարդ սիրում դրա համար է ասում ենք որ իրա մարդկային իրավունքները պտի պահպանվի… որտեև մարդ ա… իսկ դու ասում ես նորմալ չի… տենց ե՞ս սիրում…

----------


## Վիշապ

> Չէ ապեր, տենց բան հաստատ չեմ ասի: 
> 
> Ինձ չեք ուզում հասկանալ: Ես էս թեմայից դուրս եմ գալիս մի վերջին խոսքով - եթե հասարակությունը դեռ լիարժեք պատրաստ չի, չի կարելի խաղալ ոչ մի երեխայի ճակատագրի հետ: Իմ համար երեխայի իրավունքները ավելի կարևոր են, քան սաղ հասուն գեյերի ու հետերոների իրավունքերը միասին վերցրած: 
> 
> P.S. Մանկատունն էլ իսկականից շատ վատ բան ա, ու երեխան պիտի ընտանիքում մեծանա:



Հասարակությանը եթե հարցնես, կարող ա ասեն սովետի ժամանակ ավելի լավ էր, թագավորն ապրած կենա:
Հասարակությանը կառավարել ա պետք ու հասարակությանը պետք ա ստիպել որ իրար իրավունքներ հարգեն: Հասարակությանը որ թողես, մենք մարդավարի հասարակական տրանսպորտ ունենալուն էլ պատրաստ չենք: 
Մենք վաբշե ինչի՞ն ենք պատրաստ  :Jpit:

----------

Mephistopheles (05.08.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (05.08.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> Հիմա ես հոմոֆո՞բ եմ:


Դե նայած էդ հոմոֆոբիան ինչ ա: Եթե դրած համոզում ենք, որ գեյերի ընտանիքում պարտադիր չի, որ երեխան գեյ մեծանա՝ փորձելով արդարացնել էդպիսի ընտանիքի գոյության իրավունքը, արդեն հոմոֆոբիա չի՞, որովհետև եթե երևույթը ընկալում ենք որպես լրիվ բնական, ոչնչով ոչ լավ, ոչ վատ, այլ հենց էդպիսին ինքն իրենով, նման հակափաստարկներին, թե ծնողների վարքագիծը կարող ա ընդօրինակվել երեխաների կողմից, առաջին հակադարձումը պետք է լինի, է թող ընդօրինակվի, յանի ի՞նչ տարբերություն, բայց ուրեմն տարբերություն տեսնում ենք: Դրա համար ամեն ինչ էդքան հեշտ չի, որ էստեղ էրկու ճամբարի բաժանված վիճում ենք: Հասարակության գործոնը շատ կարևոր ա, ես ամենաշատը քեզ հետ եմ համաձայն, ու դեռ բոլորս մեր տեսակետներով փաստացի առանձնապես տարբեր չենք մտածում էդ հասարակությունից: Ի՞նչ մանկության են դատապարտում էդ էրեխեքին, դու ասում ես գոմիկի տղա կասեն, բայց չէ, գոմիկի տղա չեն ասի, գ7-ի տղա կասեն, կյանքի ամենալավ, ամենապայծառ շրջանը էդ էրեխեն պետք ա պայքարի որ ի՞նչ, որ բավարարված լինեն իրան որդեգրողների ծնող լինելու ամբիցիանե՞րը, եսիմ, ազնի՞վ ա արդյոք: Իսկ էն հասարակություններում, որտեղ Թարգարյենների միջընտանեկան ամուսնությունները բնական ընդունելու աստիճան բնական են ընդունում էս ամենը, գուցե խնդիր չլինի: Բայց աշխարհում կա՞ որ էդպիսի հասարակություն, չեմ հավատում, գուցե կան մարդիկ, որ իրենց փողով, հասարակության մեջ ունեցած դիրքով կարան իրանց որդեգիրների համար ապահովել էնպիսի միջավայր, որ ոչնչով էդ էրեխեքի մանկությունը չաղարտվի, բայց շարքային ընտանիքներում, որոնք ապրում են որևէ թաղամասի բազմաբնակարան շենքերում, երեխաներին ուղարկում են սովորական դպրոցներ, կարծում եմ՝ խնդիրներ հաստատ կլինեն: Ամենակարևորը մարդու երջանիկ լինելն ա, ես ազատության կողմնակից եմ՝ կրոնի, ապրելակերպի, սեռական կողմնորոշման, *միայն ինքն իր համար ընտրելու հետ կապված* բոլոր հարցերում, նման տարբեր թեմաներում միշտ արտահայտվել եմ, երևի գաղտնիք չի, միշտ ասում եմ՝ երանի էն օրը, որ մարդ ուզենա դրսում թռչկոտա, ու ոչ ոք կողքից խեթ չնայի, էլ չեմ ասում, թե ինչ երազ կլիներ, որ էդ պահին սաղ թռչկոտային, բայց տենց չի լինում: Ուր էր, թե մենակ մեզնից կախված լիներ մեր սիրելի մարդկանց համար ընդունելի միջավայրի ապահովումը, բայց մենք բոլորս մասն ենք մեծ հասարակության, դրա համար փոքրուց երեխաներին սովորեցնում են, որ էս չի կարելի, էն չի կարելի, դրա համար էլ կինն ամուսնուն տանից ճանապարհում ա արդուկված հագուստով, գուցե ամուսնու համար խնդիր չի, չի ուզում կնոջը չարչարել, բայց կինը գիտի, որ ճմռթված հագուստով պարբերաբար իր ամուսնուն տեսնելիս՝ ճմռթուկ կասեն, չեն հարգի էնպես, ոնց որ արդուկված, կոկիկ հագնված ժամանակ, իր համար տարբերություն չկա, չէ՞, ի վերջո, ինքն իր ամուսնուն ամենաշատը մերկ ա սիրում, բայց կա հասարակություն: Գուցե լավագույն օրինակը չեմ բերում, հաստատ լավագույնը չի, բայց տենց ա: Արդյո՞ք կարա հասարակությունը պարտադրող չլինի, եսիմ, բայց դա արդյո՞ք արդեն հասարակություն կլինի՞, թե՞ մի ուրիշ բան, իսկ եթե հասարակություն չլինի՞, առանց հասարակության կարա՞ մարդը գոյություն ունենա, թե՞ էլ մարդ չի լինի: Գուցե կլինի, գուցե կարա հասարակությունը պարտադրող չլինի, բայց եսիմ երբ դա լինի, իսկ մինչ էդ պետք ա սիրելիներին պաշտպանել հասարակության հարվածներից, իսկ պաշտպանության կարիք ամենաշատը երեխաներն ունեն, գեյերից մի հազար անգամ շատ, իրանք ավելի թույլ են, գեյերն ավելի ուժեղ են, իրանք պետք ա նաև պաշտպանեն:

----------

Տրիբուն (05.08.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

> երբ տեսնում եմ որ նժարը սենց շեղված ա, անկախ ինձնից պաշտպանելու ցանկություն ա առաջանում:


Ինձ մոտ էլ սրա հակառակն ա հիմա, հասկանում եմ քեզ  :Jpit: 
Սագիթարիուս ջան, ես ընդհանրապես կյանքն ընդունում եմ նենց, ոնց ինքը կա, ընդ որում հնարավորինս բնական վիճակում: Այսինքն եթե քո ասած սցենարն իրականանա մի օր, ես ուղղակի էդ փաստը կընդունեմ ու կփորձեմ շարունակել կյանքս: Հա, կցավա, հա, կմղկտա սիրտս, բայց իմ էգոիզմի պատճառով, ինչ ա թե երեխես ինքնասպան չլինի, ասեմ, թե նորմալ ա գեյ լինելը… հուսով եմ, որ չեմ անի: Իրականում հույս ունեմ, որ իմ տված դաստիարակությունից երեխես նենց չի հասկանա, որ ինձ իր խնդրով չի կարող դիմել կամ դիմելիս ես պախարակելու եմ իրեն: Չեմ կարծում: Ու նաև հուսով եմ՝ կկարողանամ հասնել նրան, որ իրեն կարողանամ ճիշտ հոգեբանական վիճակի մեջ դնել, ու ինքը չգնա էդ քայլին:

----------


## CactuSoul

> Ուրեմն դու պիտի որ «հատուցման ժամ»-ից էլ տեղյակ լինես...


Էսքան քֆուր, որ ես էսօր ստացա, երբեք չէի ստացել  ::}:   :LOL: 
Չէ, Եհովայի վկա չեմ  :Jpit:

----------

Moonwalker (05.08.2013), Վիշապ (05.08.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

Ընդամենը հետամնաց մարդ եմ, ժող, տենց մի թռեք դեմքիս  :LOL: 

Հետամնաց եմ, բայց սենց զարգացում չեմ ուզում, էլի  :Blush:

----------


## Freeman

Ժող, սիրեցեք զմիմեանց, հոմոսեքսուալը հո էդ երեխուն չի ուտելու, իսկ եթե կուտի, հետերոն էլ կուտի, մանկատանը կուտեն ու կուտեն (համ էլ կարող ա տեղի աշխատողներն էլ են հոմո, օֆամանեսիմեչգիտեմ  :Jpit:

----------

Mephistopheles (05.08.2013), Ruby Rue (05.08.2013), Նաիրուհի (05.08.2013), Վիշապ (05.08.2013)

----------


## Վիշապ

Մի հատ սենց հոգեբանական խնդիր կա... Հայաստանում «նորմալ» հոմոսեքսուալ տեսնելը բարդ խնդիր է, «նորմալ» ասելով նկատի ունեմ, որ մարդը բացի հոմոսեքսուալ լինելուց ուրիշ «զզվելի» խնդիր չունի, ասենք նորմալ աշխատում է, հաջողություններ ունի կյանքում և այլն, ոնց որ ասենք Գերմանիայի արտգործնախը…Ճ 
Հայաստանում հոմոսեքսուալ որ ասում ենք, երևի ակամայից պատկերացնում ենք կոմայգում թրև եկող մուտանտներին ու դե պարզ ա, մտածում ենք՝ «ո՞նց կարան սրանք նորմալ երեխա դաստիարակեն», դրա համար էլ ռեակցիան բացասական է:
Անկեղծ ասած, ես էլ առանձնապես մի երևելի վերաբերմունք չունեի մինչև վերջերս, ուղղակի հանգամանքների բերումով որ շփվում ես «նորմալների» հետ, ապա ինչ-որ տեղ «հանգստանում» ես… 
Ես մարդ եմ ճանաչում բոլորիդ հայտնի մի ֆիրմայում (էն որ սաղդ դրա հեռախոսն ունեք, հուսամ չեն ջոկի ու ինձ դատի չեն տա  :LOL: ), վերջերս նամակ էի գրել, ավտոմատ պատասխան էր եկել որ ինքը արձակուրդում է իր աղջկա ծննդյան փարթին է նշում, ու եթե շտապ պատասխան է պետք ինքը կփորձի մի կերպ պատասխանել պամպեռսների, խաղալինքերի ու փուչիկների միջից... մի տեսակ փոխվեց վերաբերմունքս... այնպես որ պատրաստվեք ժողովուրդ, պաբաբաբաաաամ  :LOL:

----------

Sagittarius (05.08.2013), Նաիրուհի (05.08.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Դե նայած էդ հոմոֆոբիան ինչ ա: Եթե դրած համոզում ենք, որ գեյերի ընտանիքում պարտադիր չի, որ երեխան գեյ մեծանա՝ փորձելով արդարացնել էդպիսի ընտանիքի գոյության իրավունքը, արդեն հոմոֆոբիա չի՞, որովհետև եթե երևույթը ընկալում ենք որպես լրիվ բնական, ոչնչով ոչ լավ, ոչ վատ, այլ հենց էդպիսին ինքն իրենով, նման հակափաստարկներին, թե ծնողների վարքագիծը կարող ա ընդօրինակվել երեխաների կողմից, առաջին հակադարձումը պետք է լինի, է թող ընդօրինակվի, յանի ի՞նչ տարբերություն, բայց ուրեմն տարբերություն տեսնում ենք: Դրա համար ամեն ինչ էդքան հեշտ չի, որ էստեղ էրկու ճամբարի բաժանված վիճում ենք: Հասարակության գործոնը շատ կարևոր ա, ես ամենաշատը քեզ հետ եմ համաձայն, ու դեռ բոլորս մեր տեսակետներով փաստացի առանձնապես տարբեր չենք մտածում էդ հասարակությունից: Ի՞նչ մանկության են դատապարտում էդ էրեխեքին, դու ասում ես գոմիկի տղա կասեն, բայց չէ, գոմիկի տղա չեն ասի, գ7-ի տղա կասեն, կյանքի ամենալավ, ամենապայծառ շրջանը էդ էրեխեն պետք ա պայքարի որ ի՞նչ, որ բավարարված լինեն իրան որդեգրողների ծնող լինելու ամբիցիանե՞րը, եսիմ, ազնի՞վ ա արդյոք: Իսկ էն հասարակություններում, որտեղ Թարգարյենների միջընտանեկան ամուսնությունները բնական ընդունելու աստիճան բնական են ընդունում էս ամենը, գուցե խնդիր չլինի: Բայց աշխարհում կա՞ որ էդպիսի հասարակություն, չեմ հավատում, գուցե կան մարդիկ, որ իրենց փողով, հասարակության մեջ ունեցած դիրքով կարան իրանց որդեգիրների համար ապահովել էնպիսի միջավայր, որ ոչնչով էդ էրեխեքի մանկությունը չաղարտվի, բայց շարքային ընտանիքներում, որոնք ապրում են որևէ թաղամասի բազմաբնակարան շենքերում, երեխաներին ուղարկում են սովորական դպրոցներ, կարծում եմ՝ խնդիրներ հաստատ կլինեն: Ամենակարևորը մարդու երջանիկ լինելն ա, ես ազատության կողմնակից եմ՝ կրոնի, ապրելակերպի, սեռական կողմնորոշման, *միայն ինքն իր համար ընտրելու հետ կապված* բոլոր հարցերում, նման տարբեր թեմաներում միշտ արտահայտվել եմ, երևի գաղտնիք չի, միշտ ասում եմ՝ երանի էն օրը, որ մարդ ուզենա դրսում թռչկոտա, ու ոչ ոք կողքից խեթ չնայի, էլ չեմ ասում, թե ինչ երազ կլիներ, որ էդ պահին սաղ թռչկոտային, բայց տենց չի լինում: Ուր էր, թե մենակ մեզնից կախված լիներ մեր սիրելի մարդկանց համար ընդունելի միջավայրի ապահովումը, բայց մենք բոլորս մասն ենք մեծ հասարակության, դրա համար փոքրուց երեխաներին սովորեցնում են, որ էս չի կարելի, էն չի կարելի, դրա համար էլ կինն ամուսնուն տանից ճանապարհում ա արդուկված հագուստով, գուցե ամուսնու համար խնդիր չի, չի ուզում կնոջը չարչարել, բայց կինը գիտի, որ ճմռթված հագուստով պարբերաբար իր ամուսնուն տեսնելիս՝ ճմռթուկ կասեն, չեն հարգի էնպես, ոնց որ արդուկված, կոկիկ հագնված ժամանակ, իր համար տարբերություն չկա, չէ՞, ի վերջո, ինքն իր ամուսնուն ամենաշատը մերկ ա սիրում, բայց կա հասարակություն: Գուցե լավագույն օրինակը չեմ բերում, հաստատ լավագույնը չի, բայց տենց ա: Արդյո՞ք կարա հասարակությունը պարտադրող չլինի, եսիմ, բայց դա արդյո՞ք արդեն հասարակություն կլինի՞, թե՞ մի ուրիշ բան, իսկ եթե հասարակություն չլինի՞, առանց հասարակության կարա՞ մարդը գոյություն ունենա, թե՞ էլ մարդ չի լինի: Գուցե կլինի, գուցե կարա հասարակությունը պարտադրող չլինի, բայց եսիմ երբ դա լինի, իսկ մինչ էդ պետք ա սիրելիներին պաշտպանել հասարակության հարվածներից, իսկ պաշտպանության կարիք ամենաշատը երեխաներն ունեն, գեյերից մի հազար անգամ շատ, իրանք ավելի թույլ են, գեյերն ավելի ուժեղ են, իրանք պետք ա նաև պաշտպանեն:


Շին, դու լավ չես պատկերացնում թե հարցն ինչումն ա… ինչ ա թե մի հատ քյառթու կարող ա հայաթում երեխին ասի գ••-ի տղա դրա համար պտի օրենքով արգիլվի՞… ուրեմն էդ հասարակությունը էդ դուրսպրծուկին չի կարում կարգի հրավիրի ու սաղ օրենքները էդ քյառթուին պտի հարմարացվի՞ … այսինքն ինչ եմ զարմանում սերժի դեմք ու ինտելեկտ ունեցող մարդը եթե կարում ա երկրի նախագար լինի քյառթերն էլ պտի օրենք գրեն… երեխի ապագան էլ պտի քյառթի կարծիքին հարմարացվի… թե՞ կարծում ես որ հետերոսեքսուալ եղար կարող ա գ••-ի տղա չասեն… գ•• չասեն բ•• կասեն… էդ ի՞նչ պատճառ ա … 

Երեխան իրա սեքսուալ օրիենտացիան ծնողներից չի վերցնում… էսի կապ չունի… ոչ մի ծնող իրա երեխին սեփական օրինակի վրա սեքս անել չի սովորացնում… 

Հիմա գանք երեխի ապագայի … ասում ես պայծառ տարիներին իրան գ••–ի տղա ասեն հետո ինչ որ կյանքն ապահով ա… իսլ դու, Շին ջան, գիտե՞ս դրա ալտերնատիվը որն ա… մանկատուննա որտեղ երեխն ոչ հեր ոչ մեր ու ոչ էլ մի կարգին իրան սիրող մեծ ունի գլխին, փոխարենը անտանելի պայմաններ ծեծ ու նվաստացում… երեխեքը խեղված եմ դուրս գալիս ու բռնաբարված…  ո՞րն ա ավելի լավ… դուք համաձայն եք որ էդ երեխեն դժոխային մանկություն ապրի ինչ ա թե դուք հասարակության մեջ մի երկու հատ քյառթ ունեք ու դուխներդ չի հերիքում կարգի հրավիրեք… էս չի՞ ձեր սիրած երեխեն… բա ձեզ մարդ իրավունք ունի՞ երեխա տա որդեգրության… 

արդեն միլիոն անգամ հարցրինք, ինչն ա պատճառը, ինչ ասես չասին բացի նորմալ պատճառից… էլ կասեն գ••–ի տղա, էլ բա խի՞ իրանք չեն կարում երեխա ունենան, էլ մեր պապերի տրադիցիոն ընտանիք… բա որ գեյ մեծանան… 

Շին ջան էս քո դեմ չի ապեր… էս տեսակետը որ գրել ես, դա Հայաստանյան ամենաառաջադեմ մարդկանց կարծիքն ա…

----------

VisTolog (05.08.2013), Աթեիստ (05.08.2013)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Եթե քո ասած գեյ հասարակությունում դու հետերո լինեիր, հա, նորմալ եմ համարում, որ քո դեմքին դա ճպցնեին, եթե դու ուզում ես, ասենք, երեխա ունենալ:
> 
> Ես չեմ ասում, թե անհարմար դարձնենք էդ մարդկանց կյանքը, ուղղակի թող ամեն մեկն իր տեղում լինի: Եթե ես գիտեմ, որ իմ գիտելիքներն ավելին չեն, քան կողքինինս, ու նա իմինից բարձր աշխատավարձ է ստանում, էդ նորմալ է, ես վեր չեմ կենում ու դրա դեմ բողոքում, չէ՞: Բայց հո ես էլ մեղավոր չեմ, որ քիչ մը դեբիլոտ եմ ու էդքան աճել սենց թե նենց չեմ կարող: Բա անարդար չի՞, ինչի՞ պիտի իմ կենսամակարդակն ավելի ցածր լինի, ինչ ա թե աստված իմ հանդեպ էնքան էլ շռայլ չի գտնվել :Ճ


Անի, դու գեյերին նայի ձախլիկների նման, ու ասա, ինչ որ հիմք կա՞ դրա հիման վրա մարդուն զրկել մարդու ու քաղաքացու որոշակի իրավունքներից։
Բերածդ օրինակում մարդու աշխատավարձը գնահատվում ա գիտելիքով, ընդունցի, նորմալ ա։ Բայց թեմայում քննարկվում ա, որ ոչ թե ծննդաբերելու իրավունքը (հա, դրանից իրանցից շատերը զրկված են), այլ որդեգրելու, որն իրանք ի վիճակի են, բայց էս դեպքում արդեն դու չես թողնում։

----------

impression (05.08.2013), Mephistopheles (05.08.2013), Rhayader (05.08.2013), Նաիրուհի (05.08.2013)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Կարամ ապեր: Ասածս էլ հենց էտ ա,որ ռեալ գեյի կողմից երեխա որդեգրելու ու պահելու ցանկությունը նույն բանն ա, որ ես շուն  բերեմ պահեմ: Երրորդ շանս եմ հիմա պահում ու գժի պես սիրում եմ:  Բայց իրան վերցնելուց իրա կարծիքի վրա թքած եմ ունեցել ու նայել եմ հարցին իմ նեղ անձնական, էգոիստիկ տեսանկյունից: *Այ նույն կերպ էլ գեյերն են երեխա ուզում պահեն: Իրանց երեխա սիրելը էգոիզմ ա: Իրանք դա անում են իրանց համար, իրանց ցանկությունը բավարարելու համար:*


Ինչ-որ մեկդ ինձ կարո՞ղ եք համոզել, որ հետերո զույգի կամ ընդհանրապես ցանկացած մարդու երեխա ունենալն էգոիզմ չի, երեխուն եսասիրաբար չեն սիրում ու չեն ունենում երեխա իրենց համար, իրենց ցանկությունները բավարարելու համար։

Ընդհանրապես, սենց աշխարհում ապրելով, ինչքան էլ կյանքը մեկ-մեկ սիրուն թվա, էգոիզմ չի՞ երեխա ունենալը, ինչ է թե դու ուզում ես «շարունակվել»։ Ի՞նչ իրավունքով եք մարդուն կյանք տալիս ու ստիպում ապրել ու ամեն պահի համար կռիվ տալ։ 

Կամ էդ ո՞վ է երեխա ունենում երեխայի մասին մտածելով։ Դու ուղղակի ուզում ես երեխա ունենալ, որովհետև բնազդդ քեզնից ուժեղ է դուրս գալիս, որովհետև մարդ պտի էրեխա ունենա, որովհետև հորդ օջախը վառ պահող ա պետք, ամենաանշառ դեպքն էլ՝ ուղղակի սիրում ես, համարյա նենց, ոնց որ շուն ես սիրում ու ուզում ես պահել։ Կամ էգոիզմ չի՞, որ դու չես կարող երեխա ունենալ, ու որոշում ես որդեգրել, ինչ է թե ուզում ես՝ տանդ մեջ երեխա լինի։

Որ խորանանք, դու ի՞նչ իրավունք ունես որոշելու, որ էդ մարդը պիտի ծնվի։ (Խոսքս արդեն բեղմնավորված, գոյություն ունեցող մարդու մասին չի, որովհետև էդ դեպքում էլ հակառակը որոշելու իրավունք չունես)։ Ուղղակի ուզում ես երեխա ունենալ։

Ես էլ եմ ուզում, էդ նորմալ է, մենակ թե ընտանիքում կամ առանց դրա երեխա ունենալը/որդեգրելը եթե էգոիզմ է, ուրեմն էդ որակումը պիտի բոլորին վերաբերի, ոչ թե միայն հոմոսեքսոալներին։

Հ. Գ. Անկեղծ ասած՝ ես ինքս դեռ բոլոր կողմերից ծանրութեթև չեմ արել քննարկվող բուն հարցը, ու քանի որ բավական նուրբ թեմա է, դեռ հստակ տեսակետ չեմ կարող հայտնել։
Առայժմ որևէ խնդիր չեմ տեսնում հոմոսեքսուալ ընտանիքում երեխայի առկայության մեջ, եթե նրանցից մեկը երեխայի կենսաբանական ծնողն է (ավելի դրական եմ վերաբերվում լեսբի ընտանիքների դեպքում. երևի մեջս արմատացած անվստահություն կա տղամարդկանց հանդեպ, ու երկու տղամարդու՝ նորմալ ծնող լինելուն ու երեխայի համար հոգ տանելուն կասկածում եմ  :Jpit:  ): Բայց որդեգրելու հետ կապված մի քիչ պիտի մտածեմ։

----------

E-la Via (05.08.2013), keyboard (05.08.2013), Rhayader (05.08.2013), VisTolog (05.08.2013), Աթեիստ (05.08.2013)

----------


## Rhayader

> ապեր, թող մի երեխա էլ երկու հեր կամ երկու մեր ունենա... միայնակ ծնողից լավ ա… ավելի լավ ա քան որբանոցում մեծանա… աշխարհում ոչ մի որբանոց լավը չի ուղղակի կարող ա մեկը մեկից մի քիչ քիչ վատ լինի…
> 
> *Մոդերատորական: Առանձնացվել է «Կանանց և տղամարդկանց հավասար իրավունքների և հնարավորությունների ապահովման մասին օրենք» թեմայից:*


Էս հարցի լուծումը նենց պարզ ա: Հոմոսեքսուալ մարդը ֆիզիկապես կարող ա երեխա ունենալ ու հաճախ ունենում ա: Ու ոչ մեկը չի կարող էդ մարդուն հոմոսեքսուալ լինելու համար զրկել ծնողական իրավունքից: Ու կարա թե՛ լավ ծնող լինի, թե՛ վատ: Միայնակ մարդը կարող ա երեխա որդեգրել, անկախ օրիենտացիայից: Հետևաբար, հոմոսեքսուալ զույգն էլ, լրիվ տրամաբանական ա, որ եթե նորմալ մարդիկ են, պետք ա իրավունք ունենան երեխա որդեգրել: Հակառակն ընդամենը խտրականություն ա: Ընդ որում, ամենազզվելի ձևի: Ինչի՞ ա ինչ-որ մեկը մտածում, որ մի մաման կամ մի պապան ավելի լավ կարան երեխա մեծացնեն, քան երկու մաման կամ երկու պապան:

Պրծ:

----------

impression (05.08.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (05.08.2013), VisTolog (05.08.2013), Աթեիստ (05.08.2013), Նաիրուհի (26.03.2016)

----------


## Rhayader

Կակտուսի ասածը ես լրիվ հասկանում եմ: Ինքը ճիշտ է: Ինչպես պարտադիր պետք է, որ կանայք անցնեն ավտոբուսի հետևն ու տղամարդու մոտ չհամարձակվեն ձայնները բարձրացնել: Ու սևամորթներն էլ պարտավոր են սպիտակամորթներից առանձին լվացարանում լվացվել ու առանձին դպրոցներ գնալ: Հրեաներն էլ պետք է առանձնանալ ճամբարներում ու ինքնաոչնչացվեն: Մեզ պես չուռկաներն ու խաչիկներն էլ պետք է չուռկաստան-խաչիկստանում մնան, իսկ Մոսկվա գալու դեպքում էլ իրենց համար հատկացված աշխատավայրերից (շինարարություն, շուկա) ու բնակվելու սարայներից դուրս չգան:

Ամեն մեկը պետք է իր տեղն իմանա:

----------

Mephistopheles (05.08.2013), VisTolog (05.08.2013), Աթեիստ (05.08.2013)

----------


## Rhayader

> Շին, դու լավ չես պատկերացնում թե հարցն ինչումն ա… ինչ ա թե մի հատ քյառթու կարող ա հայաթում երեխին ասի գ••-ի տղա դրա համար պտի օրենքով արգիլվի՞… ուրեմն էդ հասարակությունը էդ դուրսպրծուկին չի կարում կարգի հրավիրի ու սաղ օրենքները էդ քյառթուին պտի հարմարացվի՞ … այսինքն ինչ եմ զարմանում սերժի դեմք ու ինտելեկտ ունեցող մարդը եթե կարում ա երկրի նախագար լինի քյառթերն էլ պտի օրենք գրեն… երեխի ապագան էլ պտի քյառթի կարծիքին հարմարացվի… թե՞ կարծում ես որ հետերոսեքսուալ եղար կարող ա գ••-ի տղա չասեն… գ•• չասեն բ•• կասեն… էդ ի՞նչ պատճառ ա … 
> 
> Երեխան իրա սեքսուալ օրիենտացիան ծնողներից չի վերցնում… էսի կապ չունի… ոչ մի ծնող իրա երեխին սեփական օրինակի վրա սեքս անել չի սովորացնում… 
> 
> Հիմա գանք երեխի ապագայի … ասում ես պայծառ տարիներին իրան գ••–ի տղա ասեն հետո ինչ որ կյանքն ապահով ա… իսլ դու, Շին ջան, գիտե՞ս դրա ալտերնատիվը որն ա… մանկատուննա որտեղ երեխն ոչ հեր ոչ մեր ու ոչ էլ մի կարգին իրան սիրող մեծ ունի գլխին, փոխարենը անտանելի պայմաններ ծեծ ու նվաստացում… երեխեքը խեղված եմ դուրս գալիս ու բռնաբարված…  ո՞րն ա ավելի լավ… դուք համաձայն եք որ էդ երեխեն դժոխային մանկություն ապրի ինչ ա թե դուք հասարակության մեջ մի երկու հատ քյառթ ունեք ու դուխներդ չի հերիքում կարգի հրավիրեք… էս չի՞ ձեր սիրած երեխեն… բա ձեզ մարդ իրավունք ունի՞ երեխա տա որդեգրության… 
> 
> արդեն միլիոն անգամ հարցրինք, ինչն ա պատճառը, ինչ ասես չասին բացի նորմալ պատճառից… էլ կասեն գ••–ի տղա, էլ բա խի՞ իրանք չեն կարում երեխա ունենան, էլ մեր պապերի տրադիցիոն ընտանիք… բա որ գեյ մեծանան… 
> 
> Շին ջան էս քո դեմ չի ապեր… էս տեսակետը որ գրել ես, դա Հայաստանյան ամենաառաջադեմ մարդկանց կարծիքն ա…


Ապ էդ քյառթուն կարող ա ասի... տրամաբանությունն ասում ա մենակ մի բան՝ գեյերի երեխա որդեգրելիս միակ խնդիրը ոչ գեյերն են  :LOL:  Ռուսաստանում էլ մեզ չուռկա ու խաչիկ են ասում իրենց գոպնիկները, երեխա ունենալու ու որդեգրելու իրավունքից պատկերացրու՝ հայերին զրկեն  :LOL:  ու ընդհանրապես, դիսկրիմինացիայի ենթարկվող խմբերին արի զրկենք երեխա ունենալու ու որդեգրելու իրավունքից:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (05.08.2013), Աթեիստ (05.08.2013)

----------


## Rhayader

Մարդիկ ինչքան բարդ ու սիրուն բառեր են օգտագործում «ես շովինիստ եմ» արտահայտությունն ասելուց, ու՞մ եք խաբում:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (05.08.2013)

----------


## John

Մարդ կա՞ տարածաշրջանում, որ գիտի մանկատանը ապրող նենց երեխա, որ իր ՄԱՅՐԻԿԻՆ չի սպասում: Մի քանի անգամ առիթ է եղել հետները շփվելու՝ բոլորը երազում էին էն օրվա մասին, որ իրանց մայրիկը գալու է իրենց հետևից: Եթե երեխան իր մայրիկին չի էլ տեսել, միևնույն է հավատում է, որ նա կա ու նա կգա: Էդ ՈՉ ՈՔ իրան չի սովորեցրել ու չեմ հավատա եթե պնդեք, որ էդ ձեր պռադվինուտի եվրոպաներում տենց չի: Իսկ եթե էդ նույն պռադվինուտի երկրներում մանկուց երեխուն սովորեցնում են մանկատանը, որ իրա մաման կարա լինի Սադամ Հուսեինի թրաշով, կամ պապան կարա լինի Պամելա Անդերսոնի բուֆերներով, ու դուք էդ նորմալ եք համարում, ուրեմն «հալալ ա ձեզ», դուք մարդասեր եք, լավն եք, պուպուշ եք, իսկ ես հենց նոր սարերից իջան մի խումբ ձիավոր:

մարդասերներ եք իբր, մեղադրում եք պիտակավորելու մեջ ու ով ձեր հետ համաձայն չի՝ միանգամից պիտակավորում եք՝ հոմոֆոբ ես նախ...

----------

Անվերնագիր (05.08.2013), Ձայնալար (05.08.2013), Տրիբուն (05.08.2013)

----------


## Արէա

> Շին, դու լավ չես պատկերացնում թե հարցն ինչումն ա… ինչ ա թե մի հատ քյառթու կարող ա հայաթում երեխին ասի գ••-ի տղա դրա համար պտի օրենքով արգիլվի՞… ուրեմն էդ հասարակությունը էդ դուրսպրծուկին չի կարում կարգի հրավիրի ու սաղ օրենքները էդ քյառթուին պտի հարմարացվի՞ … այսինքն ինչ եմ զարմանում սերժի դեմք ու ինտելեկտ ունեցող մարդը եթե կարում ա երկրի նախագար լինի քյառթերն էլ պտի օրենք գրեն… երեխի ապագան էլ պտի քյառթի կարծիքին հարմարացվի… թե՞ կարծում ես որ հետերոսեքսուալ եղար կարող ա գ••-ի տղա չասեն… գ•• չասեն բ•• կասեն… էդ ի՞նչ պատճառ ա … 
> 
> Երեխան իրա սեքսուալ օրիենտացիան ծնողներից չի վերցնում… էսի կապ չունի… ոչ մի ծնող իրա երեխին սեփական օրինակի վրա սեքս անել չի սովորացնում… 
> 
> Հիմա գանք երեխի ապագայի … ասում ես պայծառ տարիներին իրան գ••–ի տղա ասեն հետո ինչ որ կյանքն ապահով ա… իսլ դու, Շին ջան, գիտե՞ս դրա ալտերնատիվը որն ա… մանկատուննա որտեղ երեխն ոչ հեր ոչ մեր ու ոչ էլ մի կարգին իրան սիրող մեծ ունի գլխին, փոխարենը անտանելի պայմաններ ծեծ ու նվաստացում… երեխեքը խեղված եմ դուրս գալիս ու բռնաբարված…  ո՞րն ա ավելի լավ… դուք համաձայն եք որ էդ երեխեն դժոխային մանկություն ապրի ինչ ա թե դուք հասարակության մեջ մի երկու հատ քյառթ ունեք ու դուխներդ չի հերիքում կարգի հրավիրեք… էս չի՞ ձեր սիրած երեխեն… բա ձեզ մարդ իրավունք ունի՞ երեխա տա որդեգրության… 
> 
> արդեն միլիոն անգամ հարցրինք, ինչն ա պատճառը, ինչ ասես չասին բացի նորմալ պատճառից… էլ կասեն գ••–ի տղա, էլ բա խի՞ իրանք չեն կարում երեխա ունենան, էլ մեր պապերի տրադիցիոն ընտանիք… բա որ գեյ մեծանան… 
> 
> Շին ջան էս քո դեմ չի ապեր… էս տեսակետը որ գրել ես, դա Հայաստանյան ամենաառաջադեմ մարդկանց կարծիքն ա…


Իմ հասկանալով Շինարարը չի ասում թե օրենքով պիտի արգելվի, ասում ա լավ չի երեխու համար, ասում ա երեխուն կնեղացնեն, ասում ա հարգարժան միասեռականներ, թե հետո հետևելու եք, որ էս գաղութում երեխուդ մազին չկպնեն քո պատճառով՝ որդեգրի, թե չէ, յան տուր էլի, ախպոր պես: Յանի լավություն ես ուզում անես, բայց ք**-ի մեջ ես գցելու, թարգի: Սխա՞լ ա ասում:

----------

Նաիրուհի (05.08.2013), Շինարար (05.08.2013), Տրիբուն (05.08.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Մարդ կա՞ տարածաշրջանում, որ գիտի մանկատանը ապրող նենց երեխա, որ իր ՄԱՅՐԻԿԻՆ չի սպասում: Մի քանի անգամ առիթ է եղել հետները շփվելու՝ բոլորը երազում էին էն օրվա մասին, որ իրանց մայրիկը գալու է իրենց հետևից: Եթե երեխան իր մայրիկին չի էլ տեսել, միևնույն է հավատում է, որ նա կա ու նա կգա: Էդ ՈՉ ՈՔ իրան չի սովորեցրել ու չեմ հավատա եթե պնդեք, որ էդ ձեր պռադվինուտի եվրոպաներում տենց չի:


ապեր, գեյերը մենակ որձ չեն  :Jpit:  ու էտ մանկատան էրեխեքի հետևից շատ հախաճ վերջում ոչ մամա ա գալիս, ոչ էլ պապա: 




> Իսկ եթե էդ նույն պռադվինուտի երկրներում մանկուց երեխուն սովորեցնում են մանկատանը, որ իրա մաման կարա լինի Սադամ Հուսեինի թրաշով,


լոլ, արի աղջիկների թրաշի մասով չխորանամ  :Jpit: 




> կամ պապան կարա լինի Պամելա Անդերսոնի բուֆերներով, ու դուք էդ նորմալ եք համարում, ուրեմն «հալալ ա ձեզ», դուք մարդասեր եք, լավն եք, պուպուշ եք, իսկ ես հենց նոր սարերից իջան մի խումբ ձիավոր:


էս էլ արդեն խառնում ես կոմայգիի տրանսների հետ: Վիշապի վերջին գրառումը կարդա, էս մոմենտով ճիշտ բաներ ա գրել: 




> մարդասերներ եք իբր, մեղադրում եք պիտակավորելու մեջ ու ով ձեր հետ համաձայն չի՝ միանգամից պիտակավորում եք՝ հոմոֆոբ ես նախ...


Պիտակներ չկա, քննարկում ենք: Ապեր, էսքան մարդ եկավ-գնաց, ոչ մեկ տենց էլ մի հատ հիմնավոր փաստ չբերեց, թե խի ա ավելի լավ, որ էրեխեն մանկատանը մնա, քան երկու հատ պապա, կամ երկու հատ մամա ունենա. կամ այլ կերպ ասած երկու հատ կարգին մարդ իրան սիրի, իրա մասին հոգ տանի, մեծացնի: Քեզ եմ լսում:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (05.08.2013)

----------


## John

Sagittarius ախպեր, չգիտեմ չես հասկացել, թե՞ ձեռ չէր տալիս: Չեմ ալարի կմանրամասնեմ՝ ես չեմ ասում, որ մենակ որձ են լինում գեյերը, իսկ Պամելա Անդերսոնի բարեմասնություններով լեզբին հանգիստ կարա իրանց զույգի մեջի «տղեն» ըլնի, ակտիվը այսինքն ու երեխուն ներկայացնեն որպես իր ապագա հայրիկ, ու ստեղ կոմայգու տձև կենդանիները ոչ մի տիպի  կապ չունեն:




> Պիտակներ չկա, քննարկում ենք: Ապեր, էսքան մարդ եկավ-գնաց, ոչ մեկ տենց էլ մի հատ հիմնավոր փաստ չբերեց, թե խի ա ավելի լավ, որ էրեխեն մանկատանը մնա, քան երկու հատ պապա, կամ երկու հատ մամա ունենա. կամ այլ կերպ ասած երկու հատ կարգին մարդ իրան սիրի, իրա մասին հոգ տանի, մեծացնի: Քեզ եմ լսում:


մինչև էդ հարցադրմանդ պատասխանելը մի երկու բան ճշտեմ. 1.ձեր եվրոպաներում մանկատներում սովորաբար նույն բառդակ վիճակն ա ինչ Հայաստանում, թե՞ նորմալ են պայմանները 2. Քո կարծիքով եթե մեկը իր երեխային ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով չի կարող լիարժեք մեծացնել, ասենք միայնակ մայր է, հազիվ է ծերը ծերին հասցնում, չարժի՞ էդ մոր ձեռից վերցնենք երեխուն՝ տանք ամեն ինչով ապահովված, կայացած գեյերի զույգի, որ իրա մասին հոգ տանեն, սիրեն, որ մի սենյականոց կիսանկուղայինում չապրի, այլ թույն առանձնատանը, մի խոսքով կայֆերով ապրի: Մենակ չասես նույնը չի ինչ քո հարցը: Որտև անիմաստ կլներ նույն հարցը տայի, դու ուղղակի բարի էղի կոնկրետ պատասխան տուր, նոր անդրադառնամ քո հարցին, եթե անհրաժեշտ համարեմ, գտնեմ, որ ես կարող եմ էդ հարցին պատասխանել

----------

Տրիբուն (05.08.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Իմ հասկանալով Շինարարը չի ասում թե օրենքով պիտի արգելվի, ասում ա լավ չի երեխու համար, ասում ա երեխուն կնեղացնեն, ասում ա հարգարժան միասեռականներ, թե հետո հետևելու եք, որ էս գաղութում երեխուդ մազին չկպնեն քո պատճառով՝ որդեգրի, թե չէ, յան տուր էլի, ախպոր պես: Յանի լավություն ես ուզում անես, բայց ք**-ի մեջ ես գցելու, թարգի: Սխա՞լ ա ասում:


Արեա, արի իրատեսորեն: Նման օրենք վաղը չեն էլ ընդունի, էսօրվա դրությամբ գեյերը Հայաստանում սկի իրանց գլուխն են հազիվ պահում: Բայց դե էտ դեպքում իրական վտանգը ոչ թե գեյերի՝ երեխա որդեգրելու իրավունքն է, այլ էս՝ «լավ չի երեխու համար, ասում ա երեխուն կնեղացնեն», «էս գաղութում երեխուդ մազին չկպնեն քո պատճառով»: Ապեր, էս արդեն «փաստ» չէ, այլ խնդիր, որը պետք է լուծել, այլ ոչ թե ինքդ քեզ դրան հարմարացնել: Իսկ եթե գտնում ես, որ գեյ «խնամակալնելը» երեխու համար միանշանակ վատ կլինեն, ապա լսում եմ քո հիմնավորումները, առանց որևէ իրոնիայի:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (05.08.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> Իմ հասկանալով Շինարարը չի ասում թե օրենքով պիտի արգելվի, ասում ա լավ չի երեխու համար, ասում ա երեխուն կնեղացնեն, ասում ա հարգարժան միասեռականներ, թե հետո հետևելու եք, որ էս գաղութում երեխուդ մազին չկպնեն քո պատճառով՝ որդեգրի, թե չէ, յան տուր էլի, ախպոր պես: Յանի լավություն ես ուզում անես, բայց ք**-ի մեջ ես գցելու, թարգի: Սխա՞լ ա ասում:


Արեա ջան, հարցն էն ա, որ մարդը գրառմանը պատասխանել ա առանց կարդալու, գրեցի ու պատասխանը տենալուց հետո փոշմանեցի, աշխատում եմ հնարավորինս քննարկումների էս վերջերս չմասնակցեմ, ես եմ ու իմ օրագիրը, մեկ էլ եթե զգում եմ՝ էդ պահին ուզում եմ, մեկին ջան եմ ասում: Ես լրիվ ուրիշ հարցադրումներ էի արել, ընդ որում ուշադրություն դարձրու՝ հարցադրումներ, ոչ թե պնդումներ, որովհետև էս աստիճանի նուրբ թեմայի մասին մեկը ես ի վիճակի չեմ վերջնական կարծիք ունենալու, կարամ շատ-շատ հակված լինեմ մտածելու: Ինչ-որ ա: Մանավանդ իմ կողմից անչափ հարգված (անկեղծ) Ռայադերն էլ եթե որևէ քննարկման մասնակցում ա, ես ընդհանրապես ի վիճակի չեմ էդ զրույցին մասնակցելու:

----------


## Sagittarius

> Sagittarius ախպեր, չգիտեմ չես հասկացել, թե՞ ձեռ չէր տալիս: Չեմ ալարի կմանրամասնեմ՝ ես չեմ ասում, որ մենակ որձ են լինում գեյերը, իսկ Պամելա Անդերսոնի բարեմասնություններով լեզբին հանգիստ կարա իրանց զույգի մեջի «տղեն» ըլնի, ակտիվը այսինքն ու երեխուն ներկայացնեն որպես իր ապագա հայրիկ, ու ստեղ կոմայգու տձև կենդանիները ոչ մի տիպի  կապ չունեն:


է հա, պապա բառը ձեռ չի տալիս, օրենք ընդունեք, որ խնամակալ, հոգատար կոչվեն, կամ երկուսն էլ մամա կամ պապա, ճիշտն ասած չգիտեմ նման դեպքերում ոնց են անում, բայց ինձ թվում ա, որ շատերը հենց էն վերջին տարբերակն են օգտագործում. համենայնդեպս ինձ համար ամենատրամաբանական տարբերակն ա: Հը՞, ոնց որ սրան էլ լուծում կա, հա՞: 





> մինչև էդ հարցադրմանդ պատասխանելը մի երկու բան ճշտեմ. 1.ձեր եվրոպաներում մանկատներում սովորաբար նույն բառդակ վիճակն ա ինչ Հայաստանում, թե՞ նորմալ են պայմանները


Ճիշտն ասած ոչ մանկատանը եղել եմ, ոչ տեսել եմ, բայց հաշվի առնելով Գերմանիայի օրինակ բանտերի վիճակը (չեմ եղել, հեռուստացույցով եմ տեսել  :Jpit:  ), պետք է, որ մանկատներն էլ շատ լավ վիճակում լինեմ: 




> 2. Քո կարծիքով եթե մեկը իր երեխային ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով չի կարող լիարժեք մեծացնել, ասենք միայնակ մայր է, հազիվ է ծերը ծերին հասցնում, չարժի՞ էդ մոր ձեռից վերցնենք երեխուն՝ տանք ամեն ինչով ապահովված, կայացած գեյերի զույգի, որ իրա մասին հոգ տանեն, սիրեն, որ մի սենյականոց կիսանկուղայինում չապրի, այլ թույն առանձնատանը, մի խոսքով կայֆերով ապրի:


չէ  :Smile:  

հ.գ. էս եվրոգոմիկները իմիջայլոց քո նկարագրած իրավիճակի համար էլ քաղաքակիրթ լուծում են գրել, բայց դե իրանց լուծումը մեզ ինչ, մենք հնադարյան ազգ ենք, ամենինչ ավելի լավ գիտեն, ոնց էլ չլինի Ռուսաստան, Թուրքիա, Դուբայ կա  :Jpit:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (05.08.2013)

----------


## Արէա

> Արեա, արի իրատեսորեն: Նման օրենք վաղը չեն էլ ընդունի, էսօրվա դրությամբ գեյերը Հայաստանում սկի իրանց գլուխն են հազիվ պահում: Բայց դե էտ դեպքում իրական վտանգը ոչ թե գեյերի՝ երեխա որդեգրելու իրավունքն է, այլ էս՝ «լավ չի երեխու համար, ասում ա երեխուն կնեղացնեն», «էս գաղութում երեխուդ մազին չկպնեն քո պատճառով»: *Ապեր, էս արդեն «փաստ» չէ, այլ խնդիր, որը պետք է լուծել*, այլ ոչ թե ինքդ քեզ դրան հարմարացնել: Իսկ եթե գտնում ես, որ գեյ «խնամակալնելը» երեխու համար միանշանակ վատ կլինեն, ապա լսում եմ քո հիմնավորումները, առանց որևէ իրոնիայի:


Բա, լուծել ա պետք Սագիտարիուս ջան, բա պետք չի՞: Եթե իմ կարծիքը կուզես, Հայաստանը ունի ընդամենը մի պրոբլեմ ու էդ էն ա, որ Հայաստանը պետություն չի, գաղութ ա: Պատկերացրու գաղութում երկու գեյ մեկին իրենց խնամակալության տակ վերցնեն, խնամեն, հոգ տանեն բան, հաց մաց տան, պատկերացնո՞ւմ ես էդ մեկի վիճակը: Հայաստանում այ հենց տենց ա: Ասում ես լուծեք, է ես էլ եմ ասում. լուծենք էս մի պրոբլեմը ու մնացած բոլոր պրոբլեմներն իրենց-իրենց լուծվելու են:
Բայց սա չի լուծվելու եղբայր: Ամեն դեպքում մի 50 տարի չի լուծվելու: Չնայած կա լուծում, ու շատ-շատերն են արդեն դիմել էդ լուծմանը՝ արտագաղթ, մի մասը քո ու Մեֆի պես ֆիզիկապես, մի մասն էլ իմ նման հոգեպես թռել են ստեղից: Էս պահին լուծումն էս ա: Էս էդ քո ասած խնդիր լուծելու վերաբերյալ:

Ինչ վերաբերվում ա միասեռականների երեխա որդեգրելուն: Նախ, միասեռականներին վերաբերվում եմ խորին անտարբերությամբ, ոնց որ մարդկանց մեծամասնությանը, նմանապես նրանց բոլոր այն գործողություններին որոնցից որևէ մեկը վնաս կամ օգուտ չի ստանում: Կոպիտ ասած ինչ ուզում են թող անեն, մնե պո***, բայց եթե էդ իրենց արարքի հետևանքով մի մարդ անցնելու ա հոգեբանական դժոխքի միջով, իսկ որ Հայաստանում հենց տենց էլ լինելու ա, դրանում չեմ կասկածում, ապա ախպոր պես, թող առանց երեխա ապրեն էլի: Տենց դժվար բան չի էլի: Կամ թող թողեն գնան էս երկրից: Իմ համար չեմ ասում, ոչ էլ երկրի, տենց հասկացողություն էլ չկա իմ համար, թող երեխուն հեռու պահեն էդ ամեն ինչից:

----------

Շինարար (05.08.2013), Տրիբուն (05.08.2013)

----------


## Rhayader

> Մարդ կա՞ տարածաշրջանում, որ գիտի մանկատանը ապրող նենց երեխա, որ իր ՄԱՅՐԻԿԻՆ չի սպասում: Մի քանի անգամ առիթ է եղել հետները շփվելու՝ բոլորը երազում էին էն օրվա մասին, որ իրանց մայրիկը գալու է իրենց հետևից: Եթե երեխան իր մայրիկին չի էլ տեսել, միևնույն է հավատում է, որ նա կա ու նա կգա: Էդ ՈՉ ՈՔ իրան չի սովորեցրել ու չեմ հավատա եթե պնդեք, որ էդ ձեր պռադվինուտի եվրոպաներում տենց չի: Իսկ եթե էդ նույն պռադվինուտի երկրներում մանկուց երեխուն սովորեցնում են մանկատանը, որ իրա մաման կարա լինի Սադամ Հուսեինի թրաշով, կամ պապան կարա լինի Պամելա Անդերսոնի բուֆերներով, ու դուք էդ նորմալ եք համարում, ուրեմն «հալալ ա ձեզ», դուք մարդասեր եք, լավն եք, պուպուշ եք, իսկ ես հենց նոր սարերից իջան մի խումբ ձիավոր:
> 
> մարդասերներ եք իբր, մեղադրում եք պիտակավորելու մեջ ու ով ձեր հետ համաձայն չի՝ միանգամից պիտակավորում եք՝ հոմոֆոբ ես նախ...


Թող մեկի տեղը երկու մայրիկ գա:

Հոմոֆոբ եք, որովհետև իրականում ոչ թե պատճառաբանումներ եք բերում, այլ պատրվակներ: Երեխային իր կամքին հակառակ երբեք չեն որդեգրում, հաշվի առ:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (05.08.2013)

----------


## Rhayader

> Իմ հասկանալով Շինարարը չի ասում թե օրենքով պիտի արգելվի, ասում ա լավ չի երեխու համար, ասում ա երեխուն կնեղացնեն, ասում ա հարգարժան միասեռականներ, թե հետո հետևելու եք, որ էս գաղութում երեխուդ մազին չկպնեն քո պատճառով՝ որդեգրի, թե չէ, յան տուր էլի, ախպոր պես: Յանի լավություն ես ուզում անես, բայց ք**-ի մեջ ես գցելու, թարգի: Սխա՞լ ա ասում:


Պայքարի, որ չնեղացնեն, ոչ թե հարմարվի, Արէա :Smile:  պայքարից խուսափելը կոնֆլիկտ, անհարմարություն չլինելու համար կոչվում ա կոնֆորմիզմ, որի մեջ մեր ժողովուրդն ապրում է ու դրա պատճառով ավելի մեծ *փախլավայի* մեջ է ընկել: Նման տրամաբանությամբ դու դե ֆակտո թույլ ես տալիս, որ հոմոֆոբները վիրավորեն նույնասեռականներին:

----------


## John

> օրենք ընդունեք, որ խնամակալ, հոգատար կոչվեն, կամ երկուսն էլ մամա կամ պապա, ճիշտն ասած չգիտեմ նման դեպքերում ոնց են անում, բայց ինձ թվում ա, որ շատերը հենց էն վերջին տարբերակն են օգտագործում:Հը՞, ոնց որ սրան էլ լուծում կա, հա՞:


ինչ-որ տեղ ընդունելի տարբերակ ա, բայց քանի որ



> պետք է, որ մանկատներն էլ *շատ լավ* վիճակում լինեն:


ուրեմն էդ երեխեքը ոնց որ թե սոցիալապես ապահով են, իրանց իրավունքները չի ոտնահարվում, նորմալ սնվում են, նորմալ հագնվում, նորմալ ուսում ստանում ու նորմալ մարդ դառնում, ոչ թե «պոռնիկ ու ավազակ», ինչպես Հայաստանի համար ընդունված է ասել ու գեյերի կողմից որդեգրելուն կողմ մասսան, կարծեմ Այվին մասնավոր դեպում, կներեք եթե սխալվում եմ, պնդում էր, որ ավելի լավ ա նորմալ մարդ մեծանա գեյերի ընտանիքում, քան թե պոռնիկ ու ավազակ:



> չէ


էս ամբողջը վերլուծելով հանգում եմ այն եզրակացությանը, որ գեյերի կողմից երեխա որդեգրելը ոչ թե միտված ա երեխու բարեկեցիկ ապագայի հեռանկարին, այլ պայմանավորված է էս առանց այդ էլ օրհասական վիճակում գտնվող մոլորակը իսպառ բնաջնջելուն: Որտև գեյերին երեխա որդեգրելու իրավունքի մասին եվրոպացիք են «ֆայմել» ի սկզբանե, ու հատկապես էն զարգացած երկրները, ովքեր մանկատներում լավ էլ նորմալ պահում են երեխեքին:

Ստեղից գալիս եմ մի ընդհանուր եզրակացության. էս սաղ հեքիաթները, որ պատմվում են «զարգացած մարդկանց կողմից» էս թեմայում՝ օդ են: Թո՛ղ ես կիսագրագետ համարվեմ, բայց ես մնում եմ էն կարծիքին, որ չպետք է թույլատրվի, որ գեյ-ընտանիքը երեխա որդեգրի (ախպոր պես մեկդ չհայտնվեք ու ասեք հիմնավորի, վերևներում գրել եմ, էնքան կարդացեք մինչև կիսագրագետ մարդու միտքը հասնի ձեր գերզարգացած ուղեղին): 

Ու էս մոլորակի չա*լախացմանն ուղղված համակարգված ծրագիրը ահավոր խելացի մարդիկ են ներմուծել, որ էսօրվա դրությամբ մեր երկրում հազարից մեկը գոմիկ ա, իսկ յոթ հարյուրը սոված՝ մենք բան ու գործ թողել էդ մեկին ենք քննարկում ու ավելի տենդագին ուժով, քան մեր էսօրվա կամ վաղվա օրվա հետ կապված շատ ավելի կարևոր հարցեր:


հ.գ.
էս էլ գրեմ ու գնամ ՀԱՆԳՍՏԱՆԱԼՈՒ, մի տեղ, որտեղ ես հայատառ գրելու հնարավորություն չեմ ունենա ու գեյերի կյանքի նեղ մանրամասների մեջ խորանալու փոխարեն ԿՎԱՅԵԼԵՄ «գեյերի դեմ ոչինչ չունեցող, բայց ոչ էլ թույլ տվող, որ նստեն գլխիս» մարդուն արժանի հանգիստը:

----------


## Sagittarius

> Բա, լուծել ա պետք Սագիտարիուս ջան, բա պետք չի՞: Եթե իմ կարծիքը կուզես, Հայաստանը ունի ընդամենը մի պրոբլեմ ու էդ էն ա, որ Հայաստանը պետություն չի, գաղութ ա: Պատկերացրու գաղութում երկու գեյ մեկին իրենց խնամակալության տակ վերցնեն, խնամեն, հոգ տանեն բան, հաց մաց տան, պատկերացնո՞ւմ ես էդ մեկի վիճակը: Հայաստանում այ հենց տենց ա: Ասում ես լուծեք, է ես էլ եմ ասում. լուծենք էս մի պրոբլեմը ու մնացած բոլոր պրոբլեմներն իրենց-իրենց լուծվելու են:
> Բայց սա չի լուծվելու եղբայր: Ամեն դեպքում մի 50 տարի չի լուծվելու: Չնայած կա լուծում, ու շատ-շատերն են արդեն դիմել էդ լուծմանը՝ արտագաղթ, մի մասը քո ու Մեֆի պես ֆիզիկապես, մի մասն էլ իմ նման հոգեպես թռել են ստեղից: Էս պահին լուծումն էս ա: Էս էդ քո ասած խնդիր լուծելու վերաբերյալ:
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերվում ա միասեռականների երեխա որդեգրելուն: Նախ, միասեռականներին վերաբերվում եմ խորին անտարբերությամբ, ոնց որ մարդկանց մեծամասնությանը, նմանապես նրանց բոլոր այն գործողություններին որոնցից որևէ մեկը վնաս կամ օգուտ չի ստանում: Կոպիտ ասած ինչ ուզում են թող անեն, մնե պո***, բայց եթե էդ իրենց արարքի հետևանքով մի մարդ անցնելու ա հոգեբանական դժոխքի միջով, իսկ որ Հայաստանում հենց տենց էլ լինելու ա, դրանում չեմ կասկածում, ապա ախպոր պես, թող առանց երեխա ապրեն էլի: Տենց դժվար բան չի էլի: Կամ թող թողեն գնան էս երկրից: Իմ համար չեմ ասում, ոչ էլ երկրի, տենց հասկացողություն էլ չկա իմ համար, թող երեխուն հեռու պահեն էդ ամեն ինչից:


Օքեյ, քո տրամաբանությամբ, 18րդ դարում Ամերիկյան կոլոնիայում սևերը ավելի լավ ա երեխա չունենային, մեկ ա՝ իրանց նման տրուկ էր մեծանալու, բայց սկզբունքորեն դեմ չես սևերի երեխա ունենալուն/որդեգրելուն: Ճիշտ եմ հասկանու՞մ: Ընդհանուր հասկանալի տրամաբանություն ա:  

Ես էս թեմա մտել եմ ընդհանուր առմամբ գեյերի՝ երեխա որդեգրելու իրավունքի մասին առանց որևէ կոնկրետ դիրքորոշում ունենալու: Ու էս ապհին ավելի շատ քննարկում եմ որբ երեխանների՝ խնամակալ ունենալու իրավունքը, անկախ խնամակալի սեռական կողմնորոշումից: Տրիբունի ասած, եթե ինչ-որ մեկի իրավունքը վնասելու ա երեխեքին, թքած ունեմ սաղ աշխարհի հետերոների ու հոմոնների իրավունքների վրա: Բայց մինչև հիմա որևէ փաստարկ, բացի հասարակության անառողջ արձագանքից, գեյ խնամակալների դեմ չեմ տեսել:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (05.08.2013)

----------


## Արէա

> Օքեյ, քո տրամաբանությամբ, 18րդ դարում Ամերիկյան կոլոնիայում սևերը ավելի լավ ա երեխա չունենային, մեկ ա՝ իրանց նման տրուկ էր մեծանալու, բայց սկզբունքորեն դեմ չես սևերի երեխա ունենալուն/որդեգրելուն: Ճիշտ եմ հասկանու՞մ: Ընդհանուր հասկանալի տրամաբանություն ա:  
> 
> Ես էս թեմա մտել եմ ընդհանուր առմամբ գեյերի՝ երեխա որդեգրելու իրավունքի մասին առանց որևէ կոնկրետ դիրքորոշում ունենալու: Ու էս ապհին ավելի շատ քննարկում եմ որբ երեխանների՝ խնամակալ ունենալու իրավունքը, անկախ խնամակալի սեռական կողմնորոշումից: Տրիբունի ասած, եթե ինչ-որ մեկի իրավունքը վնասելու ա երեխեքին, թքած ունեմ սաղ աշխարհի հետերոների ու հոմոնների իրավունքների վրա: Բայց մինչև հիմա որևէ փաստարկ, բացի հասարակության անառողջ արձագանքից, գեյ խնամակալների դեմ չեմ տեսել:


Չեմ կարում հասկանամ: Սևերի օրինակն ինչի՞ համար ա: Չգիտեմ ինչ պիտի անեին, ես ստրուկ լինեի՝ երևի ինքնասպան լինեի, ուր մնաց երեխա ունենալու մասին մտածեի: Չգիտեմ, պատասխան չունեմ հարցիդ, ու հարցիդ ու տարածդ զուգահեռների իմաստն էլ չեմ հասկանում: Ասում եմ երեխեն ահավոր էն բանից եղած մանկություն ա ունենալու, ասում ես լուծեք էդ պրոբլեմը: Էսօր մի քիչ խառն եմ, վաղը որ հիշեմ անպայման կլուծեմ:

----------

Շինարար (05.08.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

John ջան, դու էլ միացա՞ր հրեամասոնական դավադրության տեսության հետևողներին  :Jpit:  Ապեր, ներվերդ խնայի, ավելի լավ արի գնանք, ֆուտբոլի մասին քննարկենք:

----------

Rhayader (05.08.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (05.08.2013)

----------


## Rhayader

> ինչ-որ տեղ ընդունելի տարբերակ ա, բայց քանի որ
> 
> ուրեմն էդ երեխեքը ոնց որ թե սոցիալապես ապահով են, իրանց իրավունքները չի ոտնահարվում, նորմալ սնվում են, նորմալ հագնվում, նորմալ ուսում ստանում ու նորմալ մարդ դառնում, ոչ թե «պոռնիկ ու ավազակ», ինչպես Հայաստանի համար ընդունված է ասել ու գեյերի կողմից որդեգրելուն կողմ մասսան, կարծեմ Այվին մասնավոր դեպում, կներեք եթե սխալվում եմ, պնդում էր, որ ավելի լավ ա նորմալ մարդ մեծանա գեյերի ընտանիքում, քան թե պոռնիկ ու ավազակ:
> 
> էս ամբողջը վերլուծելով հանգում եմ այն եզրակացությանը, որ գեյերի կողմից երեխա որդեգրելը ոչ թե միտված ա երեխու բարեկեցիկ ապագայի հեռանկարին, այլ պայմանավորված է էս առանց այդ էլ օրհասական վիճակում գտնվող մոլորակը իսպառ բնաջնջելուն: Որտև գեյերին երեխա որդեգրելու իրավունքի մասին եվրոպացիք են «ֆայմել» ի սկզբանե, ու հատկապես էն զարգացած երկրները, ովքեր մանկատներում լավ էլ նորմալ պահում են երեխեքին:
> 
> Ստեղից գալիս եմ մի ընդհանուր եզրակացության. էս սաղ հեքիաթները, որ պատմվում են «զարգացած մարդկանց կողմից» էս թեմայում՝ օդ են: Թո՛ղ ես կիսագրագետ համարվեմ, բայց ես մնում եմ էն կարծիքին, որ չպետք է թույլատրվի, որ գեյ-ընտանիքը երեխա որդեգրի (ախպոր պես մեկդ չհայտնվեք ու ասեք հիմնավորի, վերևներում գրել եմ, էնքան կարդացեք մինչև կիսագրագետ մարդու միտքը հասնի ձեր գերզարգացած ուղեղին): 
> 
> Ու էս մոլորակի չա*լախացմանն ուղղված համակարգված ծրագիրը ահավոր խելացի մարդիկ են ներմուծել, որ էսօրվա դրությամբ մեր երկրում հազարից մեկը գոմիկ ա, իսկ յոթ հարյուրը սոված՝ մենք բան ու գործ թողել էդ մեկին ենք քննարկում ու ավելի տենդագին ուժով, քան մեր էսօրվա կամ վաղվա օրվա հետ կապված շատ ավելի կարևոր հարցեր:
> ...


Դավադրիր ինձ, գազան:

----------

VisTolog (05.08.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ժող, ես էրեկ շա՜տ կոնկրետ օրինակ բերեցի ու խնդրեցի քննարկել, բայց դուք նորից թռաք սարուձոր, հասարակությունը սենց-նենց արեցիք, չասեցիք, թե կոնկրետ դեպքում ինչ պետք ա անել երեխային: Դրա համար նորից եմ ներկայացնում ձեզ իրավիճակը ու նորից կրկնում, որ սա իրական դեպք ա:



> Ուրեմն հայ կին ու ամուսին են Հոլանդիայում, ունենում են մի երեխա: Քանի որ ամուսինը նարկոման ա լինում ու կնոջը ծեծում ա, կինը բաժանվում ա ամուսնուց ու երեխայի հետ մենակ ապրում: Որոշ ժամանակ անց էդ կնոջ կյանքում հայտնվում ա մի ուրիշ կին, սկսում են միասին ապրել՝ երկու կանայք ու մանկահասակ երեխան: 
> 
> Հիմա ի՞նչ եք առաջարկում էս դեպքում: Երեխային ուղարկել նարկոշ պապայի մո՞տ, ինչ ա թե հոմոսեքսուալ ընտանիքում չմեծանա, թե՞ թույլ տալ, որ մյուս մաման էլ որդեգրի, երկու մամայով երջանիկ մեծանա:





> է հա, պապա բառը ձեռ չի տալիս, օրենք ընդունեք, որ խնամակալ, հոգատար կոչվեն, կամ երկուսն էլ մամա կամ պապա, ճիշտն ասած չգիտեմ նման դեպքերում ոնց են անում, բայց ինձ թվում ա, որ շատերը հենց էն վերջին տարբերակն են օգտագործում. համենայնդեպս ինձ համար ամենատրամաբանական տարբերակն ա: Հը՞, ոնց որ սրան էլ լուծում կա, հա՞:


Էստեղ փաստաթղթերում ծնող 1 ու ծնող 2 ա գրվում, բայց կոնկրետ վերևում նկարագրածս դեպքում երեխան երկուսին էլ մամա ա համարում, չնայած խորթ մորն անունով ա դիմում:

----------

Rhayader (05.08.2013), Sagittarius (05.08.2013)

----------


## Արէա

> Ժող, ես էրեկ շա՜տ կոնկրետ օրինակ բերեցի ու խնդրեցի քննարկել, բայց դուք նորից թռաք սարուձոր, հասարակությունը սենց-նենց արեցիք, չասեցիք, թե կոնկրետ դեպքում ինչ պետք ա անել երեխային: Դրա համար նորից եմ ներկայացնում ձեզ իրավիճակը ու նորից կրկնում, որ սա իրական դեպք ա:
> 
> Ուրեմն հայ կին ու ամուսին են Հոլանդիայում, ունենում են մի երեխա: Քանի որ ամուսինը նարկոման ա լինում ու կնոջը ծեծում ա, կինը բաժանվում ա ամուսնուց ու երեխայի հետ մենակ ապրում: Որոշ ժամանակ անց էդ կնոջ կյանքում հայտնվում ա մի ուրիշ կին, սկսում են միասին ապրել՝ երկու կանայք ու մանկահասակ երեխան: 
> 
> Հիմա ի՞նչ եք առաջարկում էս դեպքում: Երեխային ուղարկել նարկոշ պապայի մո՞տ, ինչ ա թե հոմոսեքսուալ ընտանիքում չմեծանա, թե՞ թույլ տալ, որ մյուս մաման էլ որդեգրի, երկու մամայով երջանիկ մեծանա:


Թե կարալու են նորմալ պահեն, թող պահեն, թե ամեն անգամ երեխու քիթ բերանը ցխած տենալուց ասելու են բալես պտի պայքարես, թող էթա հոր մոտ նա***, կրակը հո չի՞ ընգել էդ մարդը: Թե ասելու ես, որ հերն էլ ա ցխելու, ուրեմն տխուր ա երեխու վիճակը, ի՞նչ ասեմ:

----------


## Rhayader

> Թե կարալու են նորմալ պահեն, թող պահեն, թե ամեն անգամ երեխու քիթ բերանը ցխած տենալուց ասելու են բալես պտի պայքարես, թող էթա հոր մոտ նա***, կրակը հո չի՞ ընգել էդ մարդը: Թե ասելու ես, որ հերն էլ ա ցխելու, ուրեմն տխուր ա երեխու վիճակը, ի՞նչ ասեմ:


Ռուսաստանում մի երեխայի անունը ծնողները БОЧ РВФ 260602 էին դրել, եքա կռիվներ գնացին՝ կծաղրեն երեխային, էս կանեն, էն կանեն: Ոչ մի բան էլ չարեցին, նորմալ ապրում է երեխան: Ռուսաստանից երեխեք էին եկել, իրենց պատմեցի, բացատրեցին. եթե ծնողները երեխային հոգեբանորեն աջակցում են, երեխան էլ ինքնավստահ ու առողջ է մեծանում: Մնացածը ֆիգնյա է:

----------


## Sagittarius

> Թե կարալու են նորմալ պահեն, թող պահեն, թե ամեն անգամ երեխու քիթ բերանը ցխած տենալուց ասելու են բալես պտի պայքարես, թող էթա հոր մոտ նա***, կրակը հո չի՞ ընգել էդ մարդը: Թե ասելու ես, որ հերն էլ ա ցխելու, ուրեմն տխուր ա երեխու վիճակը, ի՞նչ ասեմ:


Ապեր, ցավոք էրեխու բերանաը ոչ մեկ չի ցխի  :Sad:  Հոյլանդում ա, դավադիրների ձեռը զոհ գնացած մխտառ երկիր ա

----------

Rhayader (05.08.2013)

----------


## Rhayader

Ստեղ ինչ-որ մեկը գիտի՞, Westboro Baptist Church-ն ինչ ա ու ինչի ես իրանց հիշեցի  :LOL:

----------


## Արէա

> Ռուսաստանում մի երեխայի անունը ծնողները БОЧ РВФ 260602 էին դրել, եքա կռիվներ գնացին՝ կծաղրեն երեխային, էս կանեն, էն կանեն: Ոչ մի բան էլ չարեցին, նորմալ ապրում է երեխան: Ռուսաստանից երեխեք էին եկել, իրենց պատմեցի, բացատրեցին. եթե ծնողները երեխային հոգեբանորեն աջակցում են, երեխան էլ ինքնավստահ ու առողջ է մեծանում: Մնացածը ֆիգնյա է:


Ես էլ եմ էդ ասում, եթե կարողանալու են պաշտպանեն, եթե չեն թողնելու որ իրենց պատճառով երեխան ճնշումների ենթարկվի, ուրեմն թող որդեգրեն, եթե չէ՝ առանց իրենց էլ լիքը պրոբլեմներ ա ունենալու երեխան շրջապատի հետ, պետք չի ավելացնել դրանք ու անլուծելի սարքել:

----------

Rhayader (05.08.2013)

----------


## Rhayader

Սրանք որ հելնեն ցույց անելու, սա ա լինելու.

----------

Sagittarius (05.08.2013)

----------


## Արէա

> Ապեր, ցավոք էրեխու բերանաը ոչ մեկ չի ցխի  Հոյլանդում ա, դավադիրների ձեռը զոհ գնացած մխտառ երկիր ա


Ցավոք չի, լավ ա: Բախտը բերել ա էլի, որ նորմալ երկրում ա:

----------

Rhayader (05.08.2013), Sagittarius (05.08.2013), Նաիրուհի (05.08.2013)

----------


## Rhayader

> Ես էլ եմ էդ ասում, եթե կարողանալու են պաշտպանեն, եթե չեն թողնելու որ իրենց պատճառով երեխան ճնշումների ենթարկվի, ուրեմն թող որդեգրեն, եթե չէ՝ առանց իրենց էլ լիքը պրոբլեմներ ա ունենալու երեխան շրջապատի հետ, պետք չի ավելացնել դրանք ու անլուծելի սարքել:


Էդ արդեն ստանդարտ պրոցեդուրա պետք ա լինի, Արէա, անկախ որդեգրողի օրիենտացիայից: Նույնասեռական մարդը, կրկնում եմ, կարա համ արտակարգ լավ ծնող լինի, համ երեխա որդեգրի որ մանկական պոռնո նկարի՝ նույն կերպ, ոնց որ հետերոն: Պետք ա տեսնել, բոլոր հանգամանքները հաշվի առնելով, էդ մարդը պատրա՞ստ ա էդ պատասխանատվությանը, թե՞ չէ:

----------

Sagittarius (05.08.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (05.08.2013), Արէա (05.08.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Թե կարալու են նորմալ պահեն, թող պահեն, թե ամեն անգամ երեխու քիթ բերանը ցխած տենալուց ասելու են բալես պտի պայքարես, թող էթա հոր մոտ նա***, կրակը հո չի՞ ընգել էդ մարդը: Թե ասելու ես, որ հերն էլ ա ցխելու, ուրեմն տխուր ա երեխու վիճակը, ի՞նչ ասեմ:


Արէա, փաստորեն, դու հարցը տանում ես դեպի անհայր ընտանիք, ոչ թե դեպի երկու մայր ունեցող ընտանիք: Իսկ անհայր ընտանիքներ լիքը կան: Ու փաստորեն, դու նախապատվությունը տալիս ես աննորմալ հորը, որի մոտ մեծանալու դեպքում երեխան իսկապես կարա հոգեբանական խնդիրներ ձեռք բերի:

----------

Rhayader (05.08.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ցավոք չի, լավ ա: Բախտը բերել ա էլի, որ նորմալ երկրում ա:


Պատմության շարունակությունը: Իրանք հայ են ու տարին մի քանի անգամ գալիս են Հայաստան  :Smile:  
Իհարկե, նրանց հայկական շրջապատում երկրորդ մաման ներկայացվում է որպես կենսաբանական մոր մտերիմ ընկերուհի (դե իրականում էնքան էլ սուտ չի), բայց երեխան բերանբաց է ու մեկ-մեկ հասակակիցներին պատմում է իր երկու մամաների մասին, ինչին, ի դեպ, երեխան ինքը լրիվ նորմալ է վերաբերվում  :Jpit:

----------

Rhayader (05.08.2013)

----------


## Արէա

Ժողովուրդ, մի անգամ էլ ասեմ, ցանկացած մարդ, ուզում ա միասեռական լինի, ուզում ա բազմասեռական, ուզում ա կապույտ աչքեր ունենա, ուզում ա կանաչ, կատարում ա քայլեր, որոնց արդյունքում թեկուզ մի մարդ սկսում ա ավելի լավ ապրել, ուրեմն ես իրա ցավը տանեմ: Եթե անում ա քայլեր, որոնց արդյունքում թեկուզ մի մարդ սկսում ա ավելի վատ ապրել, ուրեմն թող ռադ լինի իրա իրավուքներով հանդերձ գրողի ծոցը:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (05.08.2013), Աթեիստ (05.08.2013), Նաիրուհի (05.08.2013), Շինարար (05.08.2013), Տրիբուն (05.08.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Իմ հասկանալով Շինարարը չի ասում թե օրենքով պիտի արգելվի, ասում ա լավ չի երեխու համար, ասում ա երեխուն կնեղացնեն, ասում ա հարգարժան միասեռականներ, թե հետո հետևելու եք, որ էս գաղութում երեխուդ մազին չկպնեն քո պատճառով՝ որդեգրի, թե չէ, յան տուր էլի, ախպոր պես: Յանի լավություն ես ուզում անես, բայց ք**-ի մեջ ես գցելու, թարգի: Սխա՞լ ա ասում:


Արէա ջան, Սխալ ա ասում… որովհետև երեխային մենակ հոմո խնող ունենալու համար չի որ կարան նեղացնեն… ամեն ինչի համար էլ կարան ու երեխի պաշտպանությունը մենակ ծնողի գործը չի… 

Եթե երեխին քյառթը պտի նեղացնի իսկ Շինի նման բոլորն էլ պտի կանգնեն, նայեն ու ասեն "որ չես կարում պահես խի՞ ես որդեգրել" էդ կնշանալի զոհին մեղադրում ես հանցագործին արդարացնում ու վաղը մյուս օր որ էդ քյառթը քո երեխին կպնի ասի "բ••• տղա" դու էլ չես կարա բան անես, որտև մանցածն էլ ձեռները ծալած կնայեն…  

ԵՐԵխի պաշտպանությունը դա մի մարդու կամ ծնողի գործ չի…

----------

Rhayader (05.08.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (05.08.2013), Աթեիստ (05.08.2013), Վոլտերա (05.08.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Արեա ջան, հարցն էն ա, որ մարդը գրառմանը պատասխանել ա առանց կարդալու, գրեցի ու պատասխանը տենալուց հետո փոշմանեցի, աշխատում եմ հնարավորինս քննարկումների էս վերջերս չմասնակցեմ, ես եմ ու իմ օրագիրը, մեկ էլ եթե զգում եմ՝ էդ պահին ուզում եմ, մեկին ջան եմ ասում: Ես լրիվ ուրիշ հարցադրումներ էի արել, ընդ որում ուշադրություն դարձրու՝ հարցադրումներ, ոչ թե պնդումներ, որովհետև էս աստիճանի նուրբ թեմայի մասին մեկը ես ի վիճակի չեմ վերջնական կարծիք ունենալու, կարամ շատ-շատ հակված լինեմ մտածելու: Ինչ-որ ա: Մանավանդ իմ կողմից անչափ հարգված (անկեղծ) Ռայադերն էլ եթե որևէ քննարկման մասնակցում ա, ես ընդհանրապես ի վիճակի չեմ էդ զրույցին մասնակցելու:


Շին, ի՞նչ ա նշանակում "եթե չես կարողանալու էդ երեխին պաշտպանես երբ որ իրան գ••• տղա ասեն", դու ոնց ես պատկերացնում պաշտպանելը… 

Կարդացել եմ գրածդ ու հես ա ցույց կտամ եթե կարողանաս հարցիս պատասխանել Շին ջան… 

Կ

----------


## Արէա

> Արէա ջան, Սխալ ա ասում… որովհետև երեխային մենակ հոմո խնող ունենալու համար չի որ կարան նեղացնեն… ամեն ինչի համար էլ կարան ու երեխի պաշտպանությունը մենակ ծնողի գործը չի… 
> 
> Եթե երեխին քյառթը պտի նեղացնի իսկ Շինի նման բոլորն էլ պտի կանգնեն, նայեն ու ասեն "որ չես կարում պահես խի՞ ես որդեգրել" էդ կնշանալի զոհին մեղադրում ես հանցագործին արդարացնում ու վաղը մյուս օր որ էդ քյառթը քո երեխին կպնի ասի "բ••• տղա" դու էլ չես կարա բան անես, որտև մանցածն էլ ձեռները ծալած կնայեն…  
> 
> ԵՐԵխի պաշտպանությունը դա մի մարդու կամ ծնողի գործ չի…


Համաձայն եմ: Ու ոնց որ միշտ հանգում ենք իմ ասած միակ լուրջ պրոբլեմին, որն ունի Հայաստանը, ու որի լուծումը, անձամբ ես չեմ տեսնում:
Ունենք էն ինչ ունենք, էս պայմաններում երեխան լիքը անլուծելի պրոբլեմներ ա ունենալու, ասում եք էդ հասարակության պրոբլեմն ա, է ես էլ եմ ասում: Ասում եք լուծեք էդ պրոբլեմը, ե՞րբ լուծենք Մեֆ ջան, առավոտը ես ու Շինը էդ պրոբլեմը լուծենք լա՞վ ա, թե՞ հիմա ա պետք:

Ախպեր ասում ենք ստեղ երեխեն սենց թեմաներ ա ունենալու: Խեղված հոգեբանություն ա ունենալու, չի կարողանալու լիարժեք ձևավորվի որպես անհատ, դրել քաղաքագիտական ու փիլիսոփայական լեկցիաներ եք կարդում:

----------

Rhayader (05.08.2013), Sagittarius (05.08.2013), Շինարար (05.08.2013)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Համաձայն եմ: Ու ոնց որ միշտ հանգում ենք իմ ասած միակ լուրջ պրոբլեմին, որն ունի Հայաստանը, ու որի լուծումը, անձամբ ես չեմ տեսնում:
> Ունենք էն ինչ ունենք, էս պայմաններում երեխան լիքը անլուծելի պրոբլեմներ ա ունենալու, ասում եք էդ հասարակության պրոբլեմն ա, է ես էլ եմ ասում: Ասում եք լուծեք էդ պրոբլեմը, ե՞րբ լուծենք Մեֆ ջան, առավոտը ես ու Շինը էդ պրոբլեմը լուծենք լա՞վ ա, թե՞ հիմա ա պետք:
> 
> Ախպեր ասում ենք ստեղ երեխեն սենց թեմաներ ա ունենալու: Խեղված հոգեբանություն ա ունենալու, չի կարողանալու լիարժեք ձևավորվի որպես անհատ, դրել քաղաքագիտական ու փիլիսոփայական լեկցիաներ եք կարդում:


 Ուրախալի ա, որ մեծ մասը գիտակցում են, որ խնդիրը հենց հասարակությունն ա, ու դա նշանակում ա, որ խնդրի լուծումը արդեն սկսված ա։ Եթե վաղը տղես գա, ասի, որ իրանց խմբի Վալոդիկը 2 մամա ունի, ու իրա վրա մնացածը ծիծաղում են, ես (ու մնացածս) իրան կբացատրեմ, որ տենց դեպքում պետք ա նրա կողքին կանգնել ու օգնել, որ չնեղացնեն։ Իսկ 2 հոգու վրա ծիծողողները շատ ավելի քիչ են լինում։ Իսկ քանի որ ես մենակ չեմ լինի, էդ կարգի ծնող, արդյունքում ծիծաղողներըն ավելի քիչ կլինեն։

----------

Rhayader (05.08.2013), Sagittarius (05.08.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (05.08.2013), Նաիրուհի (05.08.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ... Երեխային իր կամքին հակառակ երբեք չեն որդեգրում, հաշվի առ:


Երկու տարեկան երեխու կամքը ո՞րն ա:

----------

romanista (05.08.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Համաձայն եմ: Ու ոնց որ միշտ հանգում ենք իմ ասած միակ լուրջ պրոբլեմին, որն ունի Հայաստանը, ու որի լուծումը, անձամբ ես չեմ տեսնում:
> Ունենք էն ինչ ունենք, էս պայմաններում երեխան լիքը անլուծելի պրոբլեմներ ա ունենալու, ասում եք էդ հասարակության պրոբլեմն ա, է ես էլ եմ ասում: Ասում եք լուծեք էդ պրոբլեմը, ե՞րբ լուծենք Մեֆ ջան, առավոտը ես ու Շինը էդ պրոբլեմը լուծենք լա՞վ ա, թե՞ հիմա ա պետք:
> 
> Ախպեր ասում ենք ստեղ երեխեն սենց թեմաներ ա ունենալու: Խեղված հոգեբանություն ա ունենալու, չի կարողանալու լիարժեք ձևավորվի որպես անհատ, դրել քաղաքագիտական ու փիլիսոփայական լեկցիաներ եք կարդում:


Իհարկե չեք կարող լուծել Արէա ջան… մենք ոչ մեկս էլ չենք կարող պաշտպանել մեր երեխաներին եթե մեր դեմը քյառթ ա… ուրեմն մի ունեցեք երեխա… 

Օրինակ Վահե Ավետյանի, կամ Գոռ Քլոյանի ծնողնրրն ի՞նչ օրավունք ունեին երեխա ունենալու եթե չեն կարում պաշտպանեն… չէ՞… սրանք մի ահագին բարդություն են առաջացրել, մեռել են… 

… ու տենց մեր բնակչության մեծամասնությունը իրավունք չունի երեխա ունենալու, որ երեխի համար բարդություններ չլինեն…

----------

Artgeo (05.08.2013), Rhayader (06.08.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին, ի՞նչ ա նշանակում "եթե չես կարողանալու էդ երեխին պաշտպանես երբ որ իրան գ••• տղա ասեն", դու ոնց ես պատկերացնում պաշտպանելը… 
> 
> Կարդացել եմ գրածդ ու հես ա ցույց կտամ եթե կարողանաս հարցիս պատասխանել Շին ջան… 
> 
> Կ


Չէ, Մեֆ ջան, չեմ կարա հարցիդ պատասխանեմ, կներես, անկեղծ, չգիտեմ, բայց ընդհանուր քո համարյա բոլոր գրառումներում, որ էս թեմայում դու անում ես, դու սխալ ես: Դու մեզ սովորացնում ես, թե ոնց անենք, որ օգնած լինենք էդ մարդկանց, բայց ինքդ քեզ համար ավելի լավ ընտրություն ես կատարել, քո ներկան քեզ ավելի հարմարավետ միջավայրում ես կառուցում, որտեղ կարիք չունես կողքինիդ ազատության ամեն ոտնահարման դեմ պայքարելու, էլ չեմ ասում ինքդ քո ազատության, իսկ իմ ներկան շատ ավելի գորշ ա, ես ամեն օր պայքարում եմ իմ շատ աշխատածի ու քիչ ստացածի համար, կողքս էլ որ իմ կարծիքով սխալ բան եմ տեսնում, ինձ թվում ա՝ էն մարդկանցից չեմ, ովքեր աչք են փակում ու ասում՝ հասարակություն, ես լռող չեմ, դրա պատճառով աշխատանքում էլ եմ շատ խնդիրներ ունենում, ուրիշ տեղեր էլ, բայց որ լռած չեմ լինում, էդ օրերը հանգիստ կարողանում եմ քնել: Բայց քանի որ հարցիդ չկարողացա պատասխանել, հուսով եմ կթողնես էս քննարկումը լքեմ, լավ էլ քննարկում եք, էնպես չի, որ կարծիքի կարիքը կա, մանավանդ որ արդեն հայտնել եմ ու իմացել, որ դուք համաձայն չեք: Է հա ի՞նչ անենք, տենց էլ ա լինում, սաղ որ մի կարծիք ունենայինք, էլ իմաստը ո՞րը կլիներ, դուրս կգային փողոց ու կսկսեինք թռվռալ:

----------

Արէա (06.08.2013)

----------


## Rhayader

> Համաձայն եմ: Ու ոնց որ միշտ հանգում ենք իմ ասած միակ լուրջ պրոբլեմին, որն ունի Հայաստանը, ու որի լուծումը, անձամբ ես չեմ տեսնում:
> Ունենք էն ինչ ունենք, էս պայմաններում երեխան լիքը անլուծելի պրոբլեմներ ա ունենալու, ասում եք էդ հասարակության պրոբլեմն ա, է ես էլ եմ ասում: Ասում եք լուծեք էդ պրոբլեմը, ե՞րբ լուծենք Մեֆ ջան, առավոտը ես ու Շինը էդ պրոբլեմը լուծենք լա՞վ ա, թե՞ հիմա ա պետք:
> 
> Ախպեր ասում ենք ստեղ երեխեն սենց թեմաներ ա ունենալու: Խեղված հոգեբանություն ա ունենալու, չի կարողանալու լիարժեք ձևավորվի որպես անհատ, դրել քաղաքագիտական ու փիլիսոփայական լեկցիաներ եք կարդում:


Արէա, լուծումը մենք ինքներս ենք: 2005 թվին, երբ կռիվ էինք տալիս «կարմիր խնձորի» ադաթի դեմ ու մինի-սեքսուալ հեղափոխություն էինք անում, ոչ մեկը չէր սպասում, որ դա գլոբալ մասշտաբով փոփոխությունների կբերի: Մտածում էինք՝ «նորմալ մարդկանց» կառանձնացնենք քյառթից ու մենք մերոնցով կապրենք՝ մեր սկզբունքներով, մեր արժեքներով: Արի ու տես՝ կողքից մարդիկ քննադատելու փոխարեն ոգևորվեցին ու սկսեցին միանալ: Նույն թվերին գեյ լինելը նշանակում էր ոստիկանության ու նույն քյառթի կողմից պարբերաբար ծեծ ու ջարդի ենթարկվել: Հիմա մարդիկ բացահայտ գեյ են, ու հավասար իրավունքներ են պահանջում: Ոչ մեկը չէր պատկերացնում, որ էսքան կարճ ժամանակում մենք էսքան ճանապարհ կանցնենք: Ընդամենը պետք ա մի փոքր ավել էնտուզիազմ:

----------

Enna Adoly (06.08.2013), keyboard (06.08.2013), Mephistopheles (06.08.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (05.08.2013), Աթեիստ (05.08.2013)

----------


## Rhayader

Ինչն է հետաքրքիր. Եվրոպան հիմա կատաղած պաշտպանում է նույնասեռականների իրավունքները: Ռուսաստանը բեթար կատաղությամբ ճնշում է: Հայաստանում հենց այս պահին եվրոպական ու ռուսական շահերի բախում է՝ էլ դու սուս: Ու մեր ավանդական ընտանեկան չգիտեմինչերը հերիք չի՝ մտածում են, որ սեփական գլխով են մտածում, մի հատ էլ ինձ են դավադրության մեջ մեղադրում  :LOL:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (06.08.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Չէ, Մեֆ ջան, չեմ կարա հարցիդ պատասխանեմ, կներես, անկեղծ, չգիտեմ, բայց ընդհանուր քո համարյա բոլոր գրառումներում, որ էս թեմայում դու անում ես, դու սխալ ես: Դու մեզ սովորացնում ես, թե ոնց անենք, որ օգնած լինենք էդ մարդկանց, բայց ինքդ քեզ համար ավելի լավ ընտրություն ես կատարել, քո ներկան քեզ ավելի հարմարավետ միջավայրում ես կառուցում, որտեղ կարիք չունես կողքինիդ ազատության ամեն ոտնահարման դեմ պայքարելու, էլ չեմ ասում ինքդ քո ազատության, իսկ իմ ներկան շատ ավելի գորշ ա, ես ամեն օր պայքարում եմ իմ շատ աշխատածի ու քիչ ստացածի համար, կողքս էլ որ իմ կարծիքով սխալ բան եմ տեսնում, ինձ թվում ա՝ էն մարդկանցից չեմ, ովքեր աչք են փակում ու ասում՝ հասարակություն, ես լռող չեմ, դրա պատճառով աշխատանքում էլ եմ շատ խնդիրներ ունենում, ուրիշ տեղեր էլ, բայց որ լռած չեմ լինում, էդ օրերը հանգիստ կարողանում եմ քնել: Բայց քանի որ հարցիդ չկարողացա պատասխանել, հուսով եմ կթողնես էս քննարկումը լքեմ, լավ էլ քննարկում եք, էնպես չի, որ կարծիքի կարիքը կա, մանավանդ որ արդեն հայտնել եմ ու իմացել, որ դուք համաձայն չեք: Է հա ի՞նչ անենք, տենց էլ ա լինում, սաղ որ մի կարծիք ունենայինք, էլ իմաստը ո՞րը կլիներ, դուրս կգային փողոց ու կսկսեինք թռվռալ:


չեմ ուզում քննարկումը լքես Շին, ուզում եմ մնաս… ինձ վատ կզգամ որ լքես… ինչքան էլ որ հետդ համաձայն չեմ…

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (06.08.2013), Աթեիստ (06.08.2013)

----------


## Rhayader

> չեմ ուզում քննարկումը լքես Շին, ուզում եմ մնաս… ինձ վատ կզգամ որ լքես… ինչքան էլ որ հետդ համաձայն չեմ…


Ես մենակ մի բան չհասկացա, Մեֆ: Իրա ասածից դուրս ա գալիս

ա) Ամերիկան դրախտային երկիր ա, էնտեղ American Family Association, One Million Moms, Westboro Baptist Church չկա, բոլորը լիբերալ են, ու մարդու իրավունքներն էլ նենց սուրբ են պահպանվում, որ բոլորն էդ հողի վրա այլասերվել են

բ) ես էլ եմ Ամերիկայից գրում, պարզապես խաբար չեմ դրանից:

----------

Mephistopheles (06.08.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ես մենակ մի բան չհասկացա, Մեֆ: Իրա ասածից դուրս ա գալիս
> 
> ա) Ամերիկան դրախտային երկիր ա, էնտեղ American Family Association, One Million Moms, Westboro Baptist Church չկա, բոլորը լիբերալ են, ու մարդու իրավունքներն էլ նենց սուրբ են պահպանվում, որ բոլորն էդ հողի վրա այլասերվել են
> 
> բ) ես էլ եմ Ամերիկայից գրում, պարզապես խաբար չեմ դրանից:


…գ) ես իրավունք չունեմ քոմենտներ ու դատողություններ անել որովհետև Հակաստանից հեռացել եմ… 

բայց մեկ ա պտի ամեն ինչ անենք որ Շինը չգնա…

----------

Rhayader (06.08.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (06.08.2013), Աթեիստ (06.08.2013)

----------


## Rhayader

> …գ) ես իրավունք չունեմ քոմենտներ ու դատողություններ անել որովհետև Հակաստանից հեռացել եմ… 
> 
> բայց մեկ ա պտի ամեն ինչ անենք որ Շինը չգնա…


Ծնունդն ա իրա, ի միջի այլոց:

----------


## Rhayader

> Երկու տարեկան երեխու կամքը ո՞րն ա:


Դու իմ Արենին տեսնես, կհասկանաս  :LOL:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դու իմ Արենին տեսնես, կհասկանաս


Բայ ջան, շնորհավորում եմ: Բայց մենակ քո Արենով չեմ կարա սաղ երեխեքին, ու հատկապես մանկատանը հայտնված երեխեքին չափեմ: Էն որ որդեգրելուց երեխեքի կամքը հաշվի են առնում, բլթոց էր  :Smile:  Եթե կա մեկը, որի կամքը որդեգրելուց հաշվի չեն առնում, էտ հենց որդեգրվողն ա:

----------

Նաիրուհի (06.08.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Արա, դե ասա որոշել էիր լքել էս թեման, ս...րդ քաշի գնա էլի: 

Ուրեմս ինչ էի ուզում ասել - ստեղ լիքը գրվեց, թե ինչքան վատ բան ա մանկատունը, ու շեշտը հիմնականում  նրա վրա էր, որ ընդեղ էրեխեքին վատ են պահում, պայմանները լավը չեն, և այլն: Իսկ այ Եվրոպայում մանկատները դրախտ են: Ուրեմն, մանկատունը վատ բան ա անկախ ամեն ինչից, այդ թվում ապրելու պայմաններից: Մանկատունը վատ ա, քանի որ դա ընտանիք չի, ինստիտուտ ա: Մանկատանը երեխան զրկված ա հասարակությանը լիարժեք ինտեգրվելու հնարավորությունից, քանի որ իրա ու ընտանիքի փոխարեն բոլոր հարցերը լուծում են ուրիշները: Օրինակ, մանկատանը մեծացած երեխան սկզբունքորեն չի իմանում, թե ինչ ա նշանակաում հոսանքի վարձ տալ, գնալ խանութ, ունենալ ընտանեկան բյուջե, ու սենց բաներ: Այսինքն, պետք չի հա ասել, որ երեխային պետք ա տալ որդեգրման, քանի որ իրան ավելի լավ կպահեն: Պետք ա ասել, երեխային պետք ա տալ որդեգրման, քանկի որ միայ ընտանիքում մեծացած երեխան ա կարողանում հետագայում լիարժեք ինտեգրվել հասարկությանը: 

Հիմա, երբ ես շեշտը դնում եմ երեխայի իրավունքի վրա, ելնում եմ նրանց, որ մանկատանը հայտնված երեխայի իրավունքներն արդեն մի անգամ ոտնահարվել են՝ զրկելով իրան հասարակության լիարժեք անդամ լինելու հնարավորությունից: Իրավունք ունի՞ արդյոք էտ հասարակությունը երկրորդ անգամ երեխայի ճակատագրի հետ կապված որոշում կայացնել առանց երեխայի կամքի հետ հաշվի նստելու, հատկապես էն դեպքում, երբ երեխային որդեգրման ես տալիս մի ընտանիքի, որը ընտանիք ա սկսվել համարվել օրենքի ուժով ու միայն վերջերս:

----------

Նաիրուհի (06.08.2013)

----------


## Rhayader

> Բայ ջան, շնորհավորում եմ: Բայց մենակ քո Արենով չեմ կարա սաղ երեխեքին, ու հատկապես մանկատանը հայտնված երեխեքին չափեմ: Էն որ որդեգրելուց երեխեքի կամքը հաշվի են առնում, բլթոց էր  Եթե կա մեկը, որի կամքը որդեգրելուց հաշվի չեն առնում, էտ հենց որդեգրվողն ա:


Ապ, ես որդեգրման պրոցես ինչքան տեսել եմ, երեխային ու որդեգրողին հնարավորություն են տալիս շփվել որոշ ժամանակ, դրանից հետո էլ հասարակական ծառայողը այցելում ա, որ համոզվի, որ երեխայի սրտով ա: Երեխայի կամքը կակռազ հաշվի առնվում է:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (06.08.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ապ, ես որդեգրման պրոցես ինչքան տեսել եմ, երեխային ու որդեգրողին հնարավորություն են տալիս շփվել որոշ ժամանակ, դրանից հետո էլ հասարակական ծառայողը այցելում ա, որ համոզվի, որ երեխայի սրտով ա: Երեխայի կամքը կակռազ հաշվի առնվում է:


Պրոցեսը հենց տենց ա: Բայց էս նշանաում ա երեխու կամքը հաշվի առնե՞լ: Էս նշանակում ա վերահսկել, աջակցել, ուղղորդել: 

Կես կամ մի տարեկան երեխեն փափուկ խաղալիքի հետ էլ որ շփվում ա, կապնվում ա հետը: Կարող ա դաժե ուզում ա, որ որդեգրի իրան:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Պրոցեսը հենց տենց ա: Բայց էս նշանաում ա երեխու կամքը հաշվի առնե՞լ: Էս նշանակում ա վերահսկել, աջակցել, ուղղորդել: 
> 
> Կես կամ մի տարեկան երեխեն փափուկ խաղալիքի հետ էլ որ շփվում ա, կապնվում ա հետը: Կարող ա դաժե ուզում ա, որ որդեգրի իրան:


Բա ո՞նց անեն, ընգեր…

----------


## Rhayader

> Պրոցեսը հենց տենց ա: Բայց էս նշանաում ա երեխու կամքը հաշվի առնե՞լ: Էս նշանակում ա վերահսկել, աջակցել, ուղղորդել: 
> 
> Կես կամ մի տարեկան երեխեն փափուկ խաղալիքի հետ էլ որ շփվում ա, կապնվում ա հետը: Կարող ա դաժե ուզում ա, որ որդեգրի իրան:


Թերագնահատում ես, ապ: Մանրամասն կպատմեի, եթե թեման էսքան ցավոտ չլիներ:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Էնքան միֆեր են պտտվում Եւրոպայի ու եւրոպացիների մասին:  

Ինչ վերաբերում ա Գերմանիային, մի տարվա մեջ երկու անգամ եմ գեյ տեսել, մի անգամ ուշ ժամի երկու աղջիկ էին համբուրվում, մի անգամ էլ՝ համոզված չեմ՝ տեսել եմ, թե աչքիս ա թվացել  :LOL:  : Տարբեր քաղաքներում եղել եմ, ոչ մի տեղ չկա մասսայական բնույթ կրող, կամ լկտի, կամ անշնորհք պահվածք, բոլորը նորմալ սովորական են իրենց պահում: 
Գերմանիայում նույն սեռի ներկայացուցիչների միջև ամուսնության օրենքը չի անցել, բայց Գերմանիայում բնակչության 52% կողմ ա նույն սեռի ամուսնությունների,  60% կողմ ա որդեգրումներին:Ու հաստատ նենց չի, որ բոլորը գեյ են, դրանից ա:   Իսկ էս նույն օրենքը եւրոպական երկրների ու Հայաստանի համար նույն բնույթը չունեն:  Ամուսնացածները ավելի քիչ հարկ են մուծում, քան չամուսնացածները: Եթե գեյերին չեն թույլատրում ամուսնությունը գրանցել, դուրս է գալիս, որ ավելի շատ հարկ պետք է մուծեն, քան սովորական ընտանիքները ու դա դառնում է խտրական մոտեցում: Այսինքն, պրակտիկ խնդիրներ էլ կան, փողային: 

Էստեղ համարվում ա, որ նույնասեռականությունը բնական երևույթ ա, անկախ նրանից՝ թույլ տաս, թույլ չտաս, բնակչության որոշակի տոկոսը մեկա լինելու ա գեյ ու էդ տոկոսից չի կարա աճի: Համարվում ա, որ մարդու օրիենտացիան ենթակա չի փոփոխության եւ չի կորղ ազդեցության կամ շրջապատի շնորհիվ փոխվի:  Գեյը չի կարող փոխվի, ինչպես նաև սովորական օրիենտացիա ունեցող մարդուն հնարավոր չի գեյ սարքել:   Ես դրան էնքան էլ չեմ հավատում, բայց դա իմ անձնական կարծիքն է: 

Ինչ վերաբերվում ա երեխա որդեգրելուն:   Գերմանիայում դեռ թույլատրված չի: 

Գոյություն ունին որդեգրման թաքնված տեսակ սուրոգատ մայրերի միջոցով: Նման բանը ԵՄ-ում արգելված ա, թե սովորական զույգերի համար, թե նույնսաեռականների:  Ու մինչև հիմա էլ դա եղել ա, երբ գեյերը ամուսնացել են ինչ-որ մի կնոջ հետ երեխա ունենալու համար,հետո բաժանվել են: 

Հ,Գ,  Սաշա Բարոն Կոենը մի ապուշագույն ու փչացածագույն կինո ունի գեյի մասին, որտեղ ֆիլմի հերոսը իր ՊՌի ու մոդայի համար որոշում ա երեխա որդեգրել ու երեխային ահավոր ա վերաբերվում: "Բռունո" ա ֆիլմի անունը: Հաստատ տենց մարդիկ էլ կան:

----------

Bujak2012 (06.08.2013), erexa (07.08.2013), Jarre (06.08.2013), keyboard (07.08.2013), Lílium (06.08.2013), Rhayader (06.08.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (06.08.2013), Աթեիստ (06.08.2013), Ռուֆուս (07.08.2013), Տրիբուն (07.08.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

Ախր նորմալ, իրար սիրող ընտանիքի մասին ա խոսքը, չէ՞: Դե հիմա ես պատկերացնում եմ, թե առավոտյան ոնց են նախաճաշի սեղանի շուրջ հավաքվում էդ ընտանիքի անդամները… Նույնասեռական ծնողները «բարի լույսի» հետ միմյանց նուրբ պաչիկ են անում ու ժպտում են իրար, երեխեն էլ տեսնում ա դա, համ էլ ինքն ա երկու կողմից պաչիկ ստանում ու իրեն լավ ա զգում, որ էդքան լավ, սիրող ու հոգատար ընտանիքում ա մեծանում… Լավագույն սցենարն ա, որ կարող ա լինի նույնասեռականների որդեգրած երեխու դեպքում (հո դեմ չե՞ք): Հիմա ասեք ինձ. սա նորմալ ա՞ ձեր կարծիքով: Նորմալ ա՞, երբ երեխեն մանկուց սկսում ա համարել, որ նույն սեռի մարդիկ կարող են իրար սիրել ու իրար հետ ամուսնանալ: Ու եթե հա, երկրորդ հարցը. իսկ արդյո՞ք փոքրուց նման կերպ մտածելը չի մեծացնում մեծանալուց հետո էդ երեխայի՝ նույնասեռական կամ բիսեքսուալ լինելու հավանականությունը: Թե՞ ոչինչ, եթե մեծանա էդ հավանականությունը, մեկ ա՝ ի՞նչ տարբերություն որ սեռի հանդեպ ես ֆիզիկական ձգողություն ունենում, մարդս մարդ լինի:
Ուզում եմ կողմնորոշվել, էլի, թե ինչ մակարդակի վրա եք նորմալ համարում էդ երևույթը: Օրինակ էն կտրվածքով, որ նույնասեռականին իր՝ էդպիսին լինելու համար ճնշել կամ պախարակել չի կարելի, ես էլ եմ նորմալ համարում, նույնիսկ ավելին՝ տեղը գալուց ինքս կպաշտպանեմ, եթե հարկ լինի (իհարկե չմոռանալով, որ «մարդս մարդ լինի», բոլորին չի, որ կպաշտպանեմ): Բայց ինձ համար էն կարգի նորմալ չի դա, որ մտածեմ՝ մեկ ա, թե մարդկանց քանի տոկոսը էդպիսին կլինի: Իսկ ձեզ համա՞ր:

----------

Lílium (06.08.2013), Tig (07.08.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Բա ո՞նց անեն, ընգեր…


Ես ի՞նչ իմանամ: Ոնց ուզում են թող անեն, մենակ երեխաները պաշտպանված լինեն: Ես մենակ գիտեմ, որ երեխաների որդեգրման, խնամակալության տալու, ինստիտուտներ ուղարկելու պրոցեսը շատ բարդ ու նուրբ պրոցես ա, որտեղ հըռը-կոբալի անոռուգլուխ որոշումներ ընդունել չի կարելի:  

Ուրեմն, Մեֆո, արդեն մի քանի տասնամյակ ա UNICEF-ը, ու մեծ միջազգային ՀԿ-ները, ասենք Save the Children-ը կամ Every Child-ը, ամբողջ աշխարհով մեկ աշխատում են, մեթոդոլոգիա են գրում, մշակում, դասընթացներ են անցկացնում, մասնագետներ են պատրաստում - սոց աշխատողներ, հոգեբաններ, մանկավարժներ, բժիշկներ, երեխայի խնամքի կենտրոններ են բացում, gate keeping են անում, մանկատներն են փոխում, պայքարում են ամեն ձև երեխաների իրավունքների համար, ու հազար ու մի ուրիշ բան են անում: Բայց, աշխարհում միլլիոնններով դեպքեր են գրանցվում - երեխաների աշխատանքի օգտագործման, երեխաների սեռական շահագործման, երեխաների նկատմամբ բռնության, սխալ տեղեր որդեգրման ու խնամքի տալու, սխալ տեղերում ծնողական իրավունքներից զրկելու: Ու էս ամեն ինչը հատկապես սուր ա եթիմ երկրներում: Չնայած նույն Հս Ամերիկայում ու Եվրոպայում տարեկան երեխաների իրավունքների ոտնահարման հազարներով դեպքեր են գրանցվում: 

Ապեր, ինձ ճիշտ հասկացի, ես էս պրոբլեմները չեմ կապում գեյերի լինել չլինելու կամ իրավունքների հետ: Ես վերցնում են առաձին երեխայի իրավունքը, քանի որ որդեգրումը կոնկրետ ու առաջին հերթին վերաբերվում ա երեխային: Մինչև էսօր որդեգրման պրոցեսի հետ կապված լիքը պրոբլեմներ կան, երեխաների իրավունքների պաշտպանության լիքը խնդիրներ կան: Իսկ դուք իրարից ու կյանքից առաջ ընկած ուզում եք որ մի անգամից սաղ հարցերը լուծված լինեն - գեյերը երեխաներ ունենան, կետերը սարերում հողային իրավուքներ ունենան, պինգվինները թռնելու իրավունք ունենան .... Ո՞վ ա ասել, որ գեյերի իրավուքները երեխաների իրավունքներից առաջնային են: Էս էն հարցը չի, որ հազար տոկոս սաղս նենց ակադեմիական մակարդակով ամեն ինչ գիտենք, ու դնենք վերջնական եզրահանգման գանք, ու հեշտ ու հանգիստ որոշենք, որ հա ինչ ա եղել որ, հիմա երեխայա, եկեք տանք թող պահեն էլի, մի մամայի տեղը երկու մամա կունենա, երկու պապա կունենա, մամաններից դվայնոյ ջերմություն, պապաներից դվայնող փող ու հեծանիվ, սաղ-ուրախ-չաղ ու բախտավոր: Կասկածողին էլ ասենք հոմոֆոբ, նացիստ, ռասիստ, գեղացի:

----------

Alphaone (07.08.2013), Mephistopheles (07.08.2013), Արէա (07.08.2013), Ներսես_AM (06.08.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ախր նորմալ, իրար սիրող ընտանիքի մասին ա խոսքը, չէ՞: Դե հիմա ես պատկերացնում եմ, թե առավոտյան ոնց են նախաճաշի սեղանի շուրջ հավաքվում էդ ընտանիքի անդամները… Նույնասեռական ծնողները «բարի լույսի» հետ միմյանց նուրբ պաչիկ են անում ու ժպտում են իրար, երեխեն էլ տեսնում ա դա, համ էլ ինքն ա երկու կողմից պաչիկ ստանում ու իրեն լավ ա զգում, որ էդքան լավ, սիրող ու հոգատար ընտանիքում ա մեծանում… Լավագույն սցենարն ա, որ կարող ա լինի նույնասեռականների որդեգրած երեխու դեպքում (հո դեմ չե՞ք): Հիմա ասեք ինձ. սա նորմալ ա՞ ձեր կարծիքով: Նորմալ ա՞, երբ երեխեն մանկուց սկսում ա համարել, որ նույն սեռի մարդիկ կարող են իրար սիրել ու իրար հետ ամուսնանալ: Ու եթե հա, երկրորդ հարցը. իսկ արդյո՞ք փոքրուց նման կերպ մտածելը չի մեծացնում մեծանալուց հետո էդ երեխայի՝ նույնասեռական կամ բիսեքսուալ լինելու հավանականությունը: Թե՞ ոչինչ, եթե մեծանա էդ հավանականությունը, մեկ ա՝ ի՞նչ տարբերություն որ սեռի հանդեպ ես ֆիզիկական ձգողություն ունենում, մարդս մարդ լինի:
> Ուզում եմ կողմնորոշվել, էլի, թե ինչ մակարդակի վրա եք նորմալ համարում էդ երևույթը: Օրինակ էն կտրվածքով, որ նույնասեռականին իր՝ էդպիսին լինելու համար ճնշել կամ պախարակել չի կարելի, ես էլ եմ նորմալ համարում, նույնիսկ ավելին՝ տեղը գալուց ինքս կպաշտպանեմ, եթե հարկ լինի (իհարկե չմոռանալով, որ «մարդս մարդ լինի», բոլորին չի, որ կպաշտպանեմ): Բայց ինձ համար էն կարգի նորմալ չի դա, որ մտածեմ՝ մեկ ա, թե մարդկանց քանի տոկոսը էդպիսին կլինի: Իսկ ձեզ համա՞ր:


Չէ, Կակտուս, չի մեծանում նույնասեռական լինելու հավանականությունը  :Smile:  Նույնն ա, եթե պնդես, որ նորմալ հետերոսեքսուալ ընտանիքի երեխան չի կարող նույնասեռական լինել: Ավելին ասեմ, հետազոտությունները նման բան ցույց չեն տալիս: Ու եթե կոնկրետ բերածս օրինակից խոսենք, էդ աղջիկ երեխան, որը երկու մամա ունի, հիմա սեռական հասունացման փուլում է (շուտով տասներկու տարեկան կդառնա) ու բավական հետաքրքրված է տղաներով: Բացի դրանից, ինքը գիտի բոլոր հնարավոր նորմաների մասին:

----------

Mephistopheles (07.08.2013), Աթեիստ (07.08.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ես ի՞նչ իմանամ: Ոնց ուզում են թող անեն, մենակ երեխաները պաշտպանված լինեն: Ես մենակ գիտեմ, որ երեխաների որդեգրման, խնամակալության տալու, ինստիտուտներ ուղարկելու պրոցեսը շատ բարդ ու նուրբ պրոցես ա, որտեղ հըռը-կոբալի անոռուգլուխ որոշումներ ընդունել չի կարելի:  
> 
> Ուրեմն, Մեֆո, արդեն մի քանի տասնամյակ ա UNICEF-ը, ու մեծ միջազգային ՀԿ-ները, ասենք Save the Children-ը կամ Every Child-ը, ամբողջ աշխարհով մեկ աշխատում են, մեթոդոլոգիա են գրում, մշակում, դասընթացներ են անցկացնում, մասնագետներ են պատրաստում - սոց աշխատողներ, հոգեբաններ, մանկավարժներ, բժիշկներ, երեխայի խնամքի կենտրոններ են բացում, gate keeping են անում, մանկատներն են փոխում, պայքարում են ամեն ձև երեխաների իրավունքների համար, ու հազար ու մի ուրիշ բան են անում: Բայց, աշխարհում միլլիոնններով դեպքեր են գրանցվում - երեխաների աշխատանքի օգտագործման, երեխաների սեռական շահագործման, երեխաների նկատմամբ բռնության, սխալ տեղեր որդեգրման ու խնամքի տալու, սխալ տեղերում ծնողական իրավունքներից զրկելու: Ու էս ամեն ինչը հատկապես սուր ա եթիմ երկրներում: Չնայած նույն Հս Ամերիկայում ու Եվրոպայում տարեկան երեխաների իրավունքների ոտնահարման հազարներով դեպքեր են գրանցվում: 
> 
> Ապեր, ինձ ճիշտ հասկացի, ես էս պրոբլեմները չեմ կապում գեյերի լինել չլինելու կամ իրավունքների հետ: Ես վերցնում են առաձին երեխայի իրավունքը, քանի որ որդեգրումը կոնկրետ ու առաջին հերթին վերաբերվում ա երեխային: Մինչև էսօր որդեգրման պրոցեսի հետ կապված լիքը պրոբլեմներ կան, երեխաների իրավունքների պաշտպանության լիքը խնդիրներ կան: Իսկ դուք իրարից ու կյանքից առաջ ընկած ուզում եք որ մի անգամից սաղ հարցերը լուծված լինեն - գեյերը երեխաներ ունենան, կետերը սարերում հողային իրավուքներ ունենան, պինգվինները թռնելու իրավունք ունենան .... Ո՞վ ա ասել, որ գեյերի իրավուքները երեխաների իրավունքներից առաջնային են: Էս էն հարցը չի, որ հազար տոկոս սաղս նենց ակադեմիական մակարդակով ամեն ինչ գիտենք, ու դնենք վերջնական եզրահանգման գանք, ու հեշտ ու հանգիստ որոշենք, որ հա ինչ ա եղել որ, հիմա երեխայա, եկեք տանք թող պահեն էլի, մի մամայի տեղը երկու մամա կունենա, երկու պապա կունենա, մամաններից դվայնոյ ջերմություն, պապաներից դվայնող փող ու հեծանիվ, սաղ-ուրախ-չաղ ու բախտավոր: Կասկածողին էլ ասենք հոմոֆոբ, նացիստ, ռասիստ, գեղացի:


Տրիբւն ջան, ամեն ինչի տակ ստորագրում եմ ապեր… բայց մի ճշտում պտի անեմ որ երևի իմ մեղքն ա եղել որ հստակ չեմ բացատրել…

էս սաղ ղալմաղալը գեյերի իրավունքների մասին չի իմ կարծիքով… ես, համենայն դեպս չեմ կենտրոնացել (աշխատել եմ չկենտրոնանալ) գեյերի իրավունքների վրա… ուղղակի երբ որ հարցը շոշափվել ա, որդեգրման, ստեղ երեխեքի իրավունքը համընկել ա գեյերի իրավունքի հետ… ուղղակի մենք արգիլելով գեյերին երեխա որդեգրել փաստորեն հասարակության մի շերտին զրկում ենք երեխա որդեգրելու իրավունքից որն էլ ընդհանուր առմամբ քչացնում ա որդեգրման հավանականությունը… ու մենք արգելում ենք անհիմն, ելնելով սեքսուալ օրիենտացիայից… հիմա բացատրեմ…

երեխայի իրավունքը… ի՞նչ ա նշանակում երեխայի իրավունք… էդ չի նշանակում որ երեխան ում ընտրեց նրան ա գնում, այսինքն միանշանակորեն չենք կարա իրա վրա հիմնվենք… երեխան եթե չուզեց՝ չի գնա իրա մոտ, բայց որ ուզեց դեռ չի նշանակում որ կարա գնա քանի որ շատ հեշտ ա երեխին գրավելը… կոպիտ որ ասեմ, երեխին որ թողես կլոունին կընտրի որտև ինքը մառոժնի ունի, պուչիկներ, ֆոկուսներ ևայլն… կան երեխեք որ ավելի խորն են, բայց սա ընդհանրացված ա… եթե մենք կարանք սխալվենք որդեգրողի որակավորման մեջ ապա երեխան էլ կարա սխալվի… ինչ եմ ուզում ասել… երեխան ունի իրավունք մեծանալու տան մեջ որտեղ մեծահասակների ուշադրություն կա, ծնողական կամ հնարավորինս մոտ… երեխան ունի ընտրելու իրավունք ում մոտ գնա, բայց միայն որակավորված որդեգրողների միջից կարա… 

հիմա սեքշուլիտին… ինչքանով ա որդեգրողի սեքսուալ օրիենտացիան էական… երեխային երբ որ որդեգրում են, որևէ մեկը երեխային բացատրություն չի տալիս որդեգրողի օրիենտացիայի մասին, լինի դա հետերո թե հոմո… եթե վերցնենք հետերո զույգ ապա չես կարա երեխային բացատրես դրա ինչ լինելը… ի՞նչ պտի ասես… պտի ասես "ազիզ ջան Գագիկ ձաձան Ռոզա տոտային  սենց սենց սենց բաներ ա անու՞մ…" էտի կարա՞ս երեխին բացատրես… ի՞նչ ռեակցիա կարա երեխեն ունենա… կամ կզզվի, կամ էլ կասի "ես էլ կարա՞ Ռոզա տոտային սենց սենց սենց բաներ անեմ… ոչ մի ձևով չի ընտեգրվում, չէ՞… նույնը գեյերի համար կարելի ա ասել… "ազիզ ջան Աբո ձաձան Վալոդ ձաձային սենց սենց սենց բաներ ա անում, կուզե՞ս քեզ որդեգրեն" ի՞նչ պտի լինի երեխի ռեակցիան… այսինքն երկու դեպքում էլ սեքսուալ օրինտացիան հանդիպում ա անընդունելի ներկայացման… երկուսն էլ ներկայացվելիք բան չի… 

ևե մի հանգամանք կա… երբ որ երեխային որդեգրում են երեխային չեն խաբում թե սա քո մաման պապան են… իրանց ներկայացվում են որպես մարդիկ որոնք իրանց շատ են սիրում ու ուզում են հոգ տանել իրանց մասին (կամ համա՞ր, ո՞րն ա ճիշտը) էս դեպքում թե կին-տղամարդ կլինի, թե կին-կին, թե տղամարդ-տղամարդ արդեն էական չի… երեխան արդեն գիտի որ իրեն հոգածության են հանձնում օիրեն սիրող մարդկանց… ինչ վերաբերվլում ա թե երեխին կասեն գ7-ի տղա, ապա տենց բաներից երբեք չես կարա խուսափես, միշտ էլ "եթիմ" ասող կլինի, բ-ի տղա ասող կլինի… դա կախված ա ասողի ու հասարակության մակարդակից… ու երեխին պետք ա պաշտպանեն մեծեր/՛հասարակությունը, պետությունը ոչ միայն ծնողները… so էդ տարբերակը քննություն չի բռնում…

երեխա կարողանալ չկարողանալ ունենալու մասին… որդեգրում են մի քանի հանգամանքներից ելնելով… կամ չեն կարողանում ունենալ, կամ չեն ուզում ունենալ կամ էլ ունեն և ուզում են մի քանի երեխայի էլ "փրկած" լինել… եթե չեն կարողանում ունենալ, ապա դա ընտրության հարց չի… եթե հետերո զույգը չի կարողանում ունենալ ու դա ընտրություն չի ապա գեյերի դեպքում էլ ա նույնը քանի որ գեյը պտի սմուտ ասի որ հետերո ա, մեկին պտի խաբի որ իրանից երեխա ունենա, բայց իրականում պտի ընտանիքը քանդվի զույգը պտի խաբված լինի ու մի երեխա էլ պտի քնդած ընտանիքում մեծանա. հիմա ինչքանո՞վ ա ազնիվ էդ մարդուն մեղադրել որ եթե երեխա ես ուզում ճիշտ ընտրություն արա. ո՞րն ա ճիշտ ընտրությունը… ավելի լավ չի՞ էդ մարդը ազնիվ լինի իր զգացմունքների ու օրիենտացիայի հարցում ու կազմի նորմալ զույգ որտեղ առողջ ու հեներաշխ մթնոլորտ ա, որտեղ մարդ կարա մեծանա… նույնը կարելի ա հիվանդների կամ չբերների համար ասել… որ չբեր եք խի՞ եք ամուսնանում… ստեղ արդեն ավելի խոր հարց ա առաջանում ի՞նչ ա ընտանիքն ու ի՞նչ ա ամուսնությունը… պտի ամուսնանաս մեկի հետ որ առողջ ա ու կարա երեխա ունենա՞ թե պտի ամուսնանաս մեկի հետ որին սիրում ես… կամ եթե պարզվում ա որ կինդ կամ ամուսինդ չբեր ա, ճիշտ ա՞ որ բաժանվես ու ասես որ ուզում ես երեխա ունենաս ու դա հարգելի պատճառ ա… մարդիկ էլ կան որ ասում են "էսքան որբ ու դժբախտ երեխա կա աշխարհում, ի՞նչ կլինի որ ունենալու փոխարեն մի երկու որբի երջանկացնենք,երեխա սիրողը մենակ իրա երեխին չի սիրում… սա էլ էս տեսակի մոտեցլում ա… 

եթե ամփոփեմ ապա երբ որ գեյերին զրկում ենք երեխավորդեգրելու իրավունքից, ապա մի երեխաի էլ զրկում ենք տուն ունենալու ու նորմալ մեծանալու իրավունքից ու հնարավորությունից… առանց էն էլ որդեգրելը դժվար բան ա ու շատ որդեգրող չկա ու որ կրիտերիաները շատացնոււմ ես, սպեկտորը փոքրացնում ես ու բացառում ես որոշ խմբերի երեխա որդեգրել, որի պատճառները մեղմ եթե ասենք անհիմն են, ապա վիճակը դրանից վատանում ա ոչ թե լավանում… 

իհարկե ես միամիտ չեմ որ հիմա հարց բարձրացնեմ որ Հայաստանում որդեգրեն… Հայաստանում մի հատ գեյ կար էն էլ Ծոմակն էր… էն էլ արտագաղթեց… հասկանում եմ որ հիմա դա անհնար ա, բայց դիսկուսյա պետք ա սկսել… գոնե պտի խոսվի, որ 20000000 տարի հետո լինի, թե չէ կլինի 200000000000000 տարի հետո… 

էսի իրավունքների փոխկապակցություն ա…

----------

erexa (07.08.2013), Rhayader (07.08.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (07.08.2013), Աթեիստ (07.08.2013), Գալաթեա (07.08.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ախր նորմալ, իրար սիրող ընտանիքի մասին ա խոսքը, չէ՞: Դե հիմա ես պատկերացնում եմ, թե առավոտյան ոնց են նախաճաշի սեղանի շուրջ հավաքվում էդ ընտանիքի անդամները… Նույնասեռական ծնողները «բարի լույսի» հետ միմյանց նուրբ պաչիկ են անում ու ժպտում են իրար, երեխեն էլ տեսնում ա դա, համ էլ ինքն ա երկու կողմից պաչիկ ստանում ու իրեն լավ ա զգում, որ էդքան լավ, սիրող ու հոգատար ընտանիքում ա մեծանում… Լավագույն սցենարն ա, որ կարող ա լինի նույնասեռականների որդեգրած երեխու դեպքում (հո դեմ չե՞ք): Հիմա ասեք ինձ. սա նորմալ ա՞ ձեր կարծիքով: Նորմալ ա՞, երբ երեխեն մանկուց սկսում ա համարել, որ նույն սեռի մարդիկ կարող են իրար սիրել ու իրար հետ ամուսնանալ: Ու եթե հա, երկրորդ հարցը. իսկ արդյո՞ք փոքրուց նման կերպ մտածելը չի մեծացնում մեծանալուց հետո էդ երեխայի՝ նույնասեռական կամ բիսեքսուալ լինելու հավանականությունը: Թե՞ ոչինչ, եթե մեծանա էդ հավանականությունը, մեկ ա՝ ի՞նչ տարբերություն որ սեռի հանդեպ ես ֆիզիկական ձգողություն ունենում, մարդս մարդ լինի:
> Ուզում եմ կողմնորոշվել, էլի, թե ինչ մակարդակի վրա եք նորմալ համարում էդ երևույթը: Օրինակ էն կտրվածքով, որ նույնասեռականին իր՝ էդպիսին լինելու համար ճնշել կամ պախարակել չի կարելի, ես էլ եմ նորմալ համարում, նույնիսկ ավելին՝ տեղը գալուց ինքս կպաշտպանեմ, եթե հարկ լինի (իհարկե չմոռանալով, որ «մարդս մարդ լինի», բոլորին չի, որ կպաշտպանեմ): Բայց ինձ համար էն կարգի նորմալ չի դա, որ մտածեմ՝ մեկ ա, թե մարդկանց քանի տոկոսը էդպիսին կլինի: Իսկ ձեզ համա՞ր:


Կակտուս ջան, հիմա դու գեյ ասելուց միշտ պատկերացնում ես իրանց սեքս անելուց… ու մենակ դու չէ, բոլորը, որովհետև հենց մարդկանց հարցնում ես թե ինչն ա վատ կամ սխալ ոչ ոք քեզ բացեիբաց չի կարողանում ասի թե ինչն ա սխալը ու մենակ էդ ա… ուրիշ բան չկա… մամայիս հետ էլ որ խոսում եմ նույնն ա, ասում ա "դե ո՞նց կարա… չգիտեմ, ոնց… դե էն չի… սխալ ա…" ասում եմ, բայց լավ խի՞ ես պատկերացնում, առանց դրա չես կարա՞ լավ կլնի՞ ես էլ քեզ ու պապային պատկերացնեմ… ասում ա "այ տղա՛ չես ամաչու՞մ… հլա մի հատ գնա ստեղից, արդեն անբարոյալանությունը բուն ա դրել մեջդ" ասում եմ "ես ամաչե՞մ… դուք եք արել ես ամաչե՞մ… մենակ չասես որ չեք արել"… ըդտեղ արդեն մերս տեղից վեր ա կենում… 

Կակտուս ջան, մարդու սեքշուալիթին մեծ դեր ունի մարդու զարգացման ու ինքնության մեջ, բայց չես կարա մարդկանց անընդհատ պատկերացնես սեքս անելուց ու դատես ըստ քո պատկերացումների… մարդկանց կարաս զուգարան գնալուց էլ պատկերացնես ու հիասթափվես… բոլորն էլ գնում են զուգարան…

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (07.08.2013), VisTolog (07.08.2013), Աթեիստ (07.08.2013), Վոլտերա (09.08.2013)

----------


## erexa

> Ախր նորմալ, իրար սիրող ընտանիքի մասին ա խոսքը, չէ՞: Դե հիմա ես պատկերացնում եմ, թե առավոտյան ոնց են նախաճաշի սեղանի շուրջ հավաքվում էդ ընտանիքի անդամները… Նույնասեռական ծնողները «բարի լույսի» հետ միմյանց նուրբ պաչիկ են անում ու ժպտում են իրար, երեխեն էլ տեսնում ա դա, համ էլ ինքն ա երկու կողմից պաչիկ ստանում ու իրեն լավ ա զգում, որ էդքան լավ, սիրող ու հոգատար ընտանիքում ա մեծանում… Լավագույն սցենարն ա, որ կարող ա լինի նույնասեռականների որդեգրած երեխու դեպքում (հո դեմ չե՞ք): Հիմա ասեք ինձ. սա նորմալ ա՞ ձեր կարծիքով: Նորմալ ա՞, երբ երեխեն մանկուց սկսում ա համարել, որ նույն սեռի մարդիկ կարող են իրար սիրել ու իրար հետ ամուսնանալ:


Այո, նորմալ եմ համարում, որովհետև 




> Բնածինի ու ձեռքբերովիի մասին կարծիքներն ու հիմնավորումները միանշանակ չեն: Ես ինքս գտնում եմ, որ միասեռականությունը կարող է նաև ավելի ուշ տարիքում ի հայտ գալ կամ ձևավորվել, բայց դրանից նորմալության հարցը չի փոխվում. միասեռական օրիենտացիան նույնքան նորմալ է, որքան հետերոն՝ անկախ նրանից, թե երբ է ձևավորվել:
> Ինչ վերաբերվում է գիտական հիմնավորմանը, ապա աշխարհում ամենահայտնի հոգեբանական կազմակերպություններից մեկի՝ APA-ի բնորոշումը, որը ումուր ու կայացած հետազոտական ինստիտուտ է, պիտի որ բավարար լինի (հուսով եմ անգլերեն մի քիչ գիտես).
> Սա APA-ի օֆիցիալ կայքն է, որտեղ կարող եք ավելի խորանալ էս հարցով:


 


> Ու եթե հա, երկրորդ հարցը. իսկ արդյո՞ք փոքրուց նման կերպ մտածելը չի մեծացնում մեծանալուց հետո էդ երեխայի՝ նույնասեռական կամ բիսեքսուալ լինելու հավանականությունը: Թե՞ ոչինչ, եթե մեծանա էդ հավանականությունը, մեկ ա՝ ի՞նչ տարբերություն որ սեռի հանդեպ ես ֆիզիկական ձգողություն ունենում, մարդս մարդ լինի:


Իմ կարծիքով նայած ո՞ր երեխայի դեպքում և նայած թե՛ որդեգրողներն ինչպիսի՞ մարդիկ կլինեն: Էս հարցն ավելի շատ կախված է, ո՛չ թե երեխայի մտածելակերպից, այլ հենց որդեգրողների մտածելակերպից և դաստիարակությունից:  Եթե որդեգրողներն էգոիստ մարդիկ եղան, որոնք երեխային կդաստիարակեն,  որպես ո՛չ թե անհատ, այլև  կփաթաթեն իրենց կարծիքը երեխայի վզին, ասելով, որ միայն միասեռական լինելն է նորմալ և միայն միասեռականների հետ ամուսնությունն է նորմալ, (հետերո լինելը նորմալ չէ և այլն)  ապա այդ դեպքում, հնարավոր է, որ երեխան  իր օրենտացիայից մի քիչ շեղվի (սա էլ իր էությամբ թույլ երեխայի դեպքում): Բայց եթե նորմալ, ազատ դաստիարակեն, չեմ կարծում, որ երեխան նման խնդիրներ ունենա, ավելին՝ ազատ մտածելակերպ ունեցող  ընտանիքում երեխայի համար ավելի հեշտ կլինի ճիշտ ընտրություն կատարել իր հետագա կյանքում: 




> Ուզում եմ կողմնորոշվել, էլի, թե ինչ մակարդակի վրա եք նորմալ համարում էդ երևույթը: Օրինակ էն կտրվածքով, որ նույնասեռականին իր՝ էդպիսին լինելու համար ճնշել կամ պախարակել չի կարելի, ես էլ եմ նորմալ համարում, նույնիսկ ավելին՝ տեղը գալուց ինքս կպաշտպանեմ, եթե հարկ լինի (իհարկե չմոռանալով, որ «մարդս մարդ լինի», բոլորին չի, որ կպաշտպանեմ): Բայց ինձ համար էն կարգի նորմալ չի դա, որ մտածեմ՝ մեկ ա, թե մարդկանց քանի տոկոսը էդպիսին կլինի: Իսկ ձեզ համա՞ր:


Հավասար մակարդակի, տարբերություն չեմ դնում:

----------

keyboard (07.08.2013), Rhayader (07.08.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (07.08.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

> Կակտուս ջան, հիմա դու գեյ ասելուց միշտ պատկերացնում ես իրանց սեքս անելուց…


Չէ, Մեֆ, բնավ: Ընդամենը օրինակ էի նկարագրել, ընտանեկան առավոտ, սեքսի մասին ոչ մի ակնարկ չկար:

Ու ընդհանրապես. ամեն մեկդ մի կանխակալ պատկերացում ունեք, թե ուրիշ մեկը, տվյալ դեպքում՝ ես, ինչ ա ասում, ու թե իրականում էդ մարդն ինչ ա գրել կամ ոնց ա մտածում, ձեզ առանձնապես չի հուզում: Հիմա erexa-ն էլ գրել ա, թե 


> ....Եթե որդեգրողներն էգոիստ մարդիկ եղան, որոնք երեխային կդաստիարակեն, որպես ո՛չ թե անհատ, այլև կփաթաթեն իրենց կարծիքը երեխայի վզին, ասելով, որ միայն միասեռական լինելն է նորմալ և միայն միասեռականների հետ ամուսնությունն է նորմալ, (հետերո լինելը նորմալ չէ և այլն) ապա այդ դեպքում, հնարավոր է, որ երեխան իր օրենտացիայից մի քիչ շեղվի....


Ես հո դաստիարակության մասի՞ն չէի ասում: (Համ էլ մարդ առնվազն հոգեկան շեղումներ պիտի ունենա երեխային նման դաստիարակություն տալու համար: Սա իմիջիայլոց:) Էլի եմ կրկնում, որ լավագույն տարբերակն եմ քննարկում, երբ ամեն ինչ հնարավորինս ճիշտ է, կոպիտ ասած՝ ձեր ուզածով: Խոսքս բառերով բան բացատրելու, դաստիարակելու մասին չի, այլ օրինակի, որ ծնողները ստեղծում են:

Բայց դե լավ, կարևորը՝ ես իմ ասելիքն եմ ասել, դուք էլ ձերը, թեմային նոր միացողն էլ կկարդա ու կիմանա՝ ով ոնց ա մտածում, ընենց որ էլ ես ջուր չեմ ծեծի: Եթե ինչ-որ նոր ասելիք կունենամ, կգրեմ:

----------

keyboard (07.08.2013), Tig (07.08.2013)

----------


## Rhayader

Ժող, եկեք սևամորթներին արգելենք երեխա որդեգրել, քյառթերն իրենց որդեգրած երեխաներին անվանելու են «նեգրի ճուտ»: Ու ընդհանրապես, սևամորթներին կաստրացիայի ենթարկենք, որ երեխա չունենան: Որ երեխային «նեգր» չասեն:

Կամ՝ բոլոր նույնասեռականներին սպանենք, որովհետև ա) Կակտուսը դա նորմալ չի համարում բ) եթե իրենք ապրեն, իրենց դիսկրիմինացիայի են ենթարկելու:

Նորից կրկնեմ. մի խումբ մարդիկ այս թեմայում շատ բարդ ու գեղեցիկ բառերով ասում են, որ իրենք շովինիստ են: Խոսքը Տրիբունի ու Շինարարի մասին չի, իրենք պարզապես «զիջենք մեծամասնության կարծիքին, ինչքան էլ որ այն սխալ լինի» տեսանկյունն են ներկայացնում:

----------

Enna Adoly (07.08.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (07.08.2013), Աթեիստ (07.08.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ու ընդհանրապես. ամեն մեկդ մի կանխակալ պատկերացում ունեք, թե ուրիշ մեկը, տվյալ դեպքում՝ ես, ինչ ա ասում, ու թե իրականում էդ մարդն ինչ ա գրել կամ ոնց ա մտածում, ձեզ առանձնապես չի հուզում: Հիմա erexa-ն էլ գրել ա, թե 
> Ես հո դաստիարակության մասի՞ն չէի ասում: (Համ էլ մարդ առնվազն հոգեկան շեղումներ պիտի ունենա երեխային նման դաստիարակություն տալու համար: Սա իմիջիայլոց Էլի եմ կրկնում, որ լավագույն տարբերակն եմ քննարկում, երբ ամեն ինչ հնարավորինս ճիշտ է, կոպիտ ասած՝ ձեր ուզածով: Խոսքս բառերով բան բացատրելու, դաստիարակելու մասին չի, այլ օրինակի, որ ծնողները ստեղծում են:


Ես էլ #214-ում շատ կոնկրետ պատասխանել եմ հարցիդ:  :Smile:  Մի հատ էլ դնեմ




> Չէ, Կակտուս, չի մեծանում նույնասեռական լինելու հավանականությունը  Նույնն ա, եթե պնդես, որ նորմալ հետերոսեքսուալ ընտանիքի երեխան չի կարող նույնասեռական լինել: Ավելին ասեմ, հետազոտությունները նման բան ցույց չեն տալիս: Ու եթե կոնկրետ բերածս օրինակից խոսենք, էդ աղջիկ երեխան, որը երկու մամա ունի, հիմա սեռական հասունացման փուլում է (շուտով տասներկու տարեկան կդառնա) ու բավական հետաքրքրված է տղաներով: Բացի դրանից, ինքը գիտի բոլոր հնարավոր նորմաների մասին:

----------

Աթեիստ (07.08.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

Ժողովուրդ, իսկ մարդկային հասարակությունից դուրս բնության մեջ նման երևույթ կա, որ կենդանիների մոտ հոմոսեքսուալիզմ կա, արդեն իմացա, բայց նման զույգերը ձագուկներ պահո՞ւմ են: Ինչ-որ մեկն ինչ-որ բան կարո՞ղ է ասել:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Չէ, Մեֆ, բնավ: Ընդամենը օրինակ էի նկարագրել, ընտանեկան առավոտ, սեքսի մասին ոչ մի ակնարկ չկար:
> 
> Ու ընդհանրապես. ամեն մեկդ մի կանխակալ պատկերացում ունեք, թե ուրիշ մեկը, տվյալ դեպքում՝ ես, ինչ ա ասում, ու թե իրականում էդ մարդն ինչ ա գրել կամ ոնց ա մտածում, ձեզ առանձնապես չի հուզում: Հիմա erexa-ն էլ գրել ա, թե 
> Ես հո դաստիարակության մասի՞ն չէի ասում: (Համ էլ մարդ առնվազն հոգեկան շեղումներ պիտի ունենա երեխային նման դաստիարակություն տալու համար: Սա իմիջիայլոց Էլի եմ կրկնում, որ լավագույն տարբերակն եմ քննարկում, երբ ամեն ինչ հնարավորինս ճիշտ է, կոպիտ ասած՝ ձեր ուզածով: Խոսքս բառերով բան բացատրելու, դաստիարակելու մասին չի, այլ օրինակի, որ ծնողները ստեղծում են:
> 
> Բայց դե լավ, կարևորը՝ ես իմ ասելիքն եմ ասել, դուք էլ ձերը, թեմային նոր միացողն էլ կկարդա ու կիմանա՝ ով ոնց ա մտածում, ընենց որ էլ ես ջուր չեմ ծեծի: Եթե ինչ-որ նոր ասելիք կունենամ, կգրեմ:


Կակտուս ջան, եթե բերում ես ամենալավ օրինակը ու ասում ես որ դա նորմալ չի ու էդ մարդկանց համարում ես ԱՆՆՈՐՄԱԼ ուրեմն պետք ա արգելես գեյ լինելն ու քրեականացնես…

Չնայած դու ասում ե. ՈՐ դու սեքսուալ ակտ չես տեսնում, այնուամենայնիվ ես չեմ հավատում … որովհետև եթե նույն ակտը՝ իրար համբուրելը անեն երկու ընկերուհի կամ էն ո.ր երկու քյառթ իրար տեսնելուց լեզվախառը համբուրվում են, դու դա կամ համարում ես նորմալ կամ ռաբիզություն ու երեխաների դաստիարակության համար ոչ վտանգավոր   

Տեսնում ես Կակտուս ջան, ենթագիտակցաբար ուղղակի պրիզնատ չես գալիս…  

…*և ընդհանրապես երբ որ խոսում եք գեյերի մասին ապա խոսքը միայն ու միայն սեքսի մասին ա քանի ո. ՈՐ ուրիշ տարբերություն չկա… բոլորդ էլ սեքսի մասօն եք խոսում ու նլատի ունեք սեքս… դե որ սեքս նկատի չունեք աաեք պարզ ինչը նորմալ չի…*

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (07.08.2013), Աթեիստ (07.08.2013)

----------


## Արէա

> Ժողովուրդ, իսկ մարդկային հասարակությունից դուրս բնության մեջ նման երևույթ կա, որ կենդանիների մոտ հոմոսեքսուալիզմ կա, արդեն իմացա, բայց նման զույգերը ձագուկներ պահո՞ւմ են: Ինչ-որ մեկն ինչ-որ բան կարո՞ղ է ասել:


Չկա բնության մեջ տենց բան: Իրար վրա հավայի թռնել թփրտալը հեչ: Բնությունը անիմաստ, սենտիմենտալ հարցերով (ծիպը սիրում են իրար, բան) չի զբաղվում, պրակտիկ գործ ա անում մարդու տղեն:

----------

John (09.08.2013), keyboard (07.08.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (07.08.2013), Աթեիստ (07.08.2013), Տրիբուն (07.08.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ժողովուրդ, իսկ մարդկային հասարակությունից դուրս բնության մեջ նման երևույթ կա, որ կենդանիների մոտ հոմոսեքսուալիզմ կա, արդեն իմացա, բայց նման զույգերը ձագուկներ պահո՞ւմ են: Ինչ-որ մեկն ինչ-որ բան կարո՞ղ է ասել:


Ալֆա ջան, բնության մեջ որբ ձագուկ չկա, նրանք կամ սովից են սատկում, կամ էլ իրանց ուտում են… մեղմ ասած չեն որդեգրում… բնությունն էսքան էլ ապահով տեղ չի միայնակ ձագուկի համար, համարյա զրո շանս կա կենդանի մնալու… 

Ի դեպ մարդիկ որբ ձագուկների որդեգրել են, մեծացրել ու բաց թողել բնության գիրկ… առայժմ կենդանական ու մարդկային աշխարհից ոչ մի բողոք չեմ լսել…

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (07.08.2013), Տրիբուն (07.08.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ալֆա ջան, բնության մեջ որբ ձագուկ չկա, նրանք կամ սովից են սատկում, կամ էլ իրանց ուտում են… մեղմ ասած չեն որդեգրում… բնությունն էսքան էլ ապահով տեղ չի միայնակ ձագուկի համար, համարյա զրո սհանա կա կենդանի մնալու… 
> 
> Ի դեպ մարդիկ որբ ձագուկների որդեգրել են, մեծացրել ու բաց թողել բնության գիրկ… առայժմ կենդանական ու մարդկային աշխարհից ոչ մի բողոք չեմ լսել…


Մեֆ, նայած տեսակ: Բնության մեջ կան տեսակներ, որոնք լույս աշխարհ գալուց հետո բոլորովին ծնողի խնամքի կարիք չունեն, արդեն կարող են իրենց գլխի ճարը տեսնել: Կան տեսակներ, որ ընդհանրապես ծնողը ձուն եսիմ որտեղ թողնում, հեռանում ա: Տեսակներ էլ կան, որ հենց ձագուկը չափահաս ա դառնում, ծնողի հետ սկսում ա բան-ման անել: 

Նենց որ, կարծում եմ, բնության հետ համեմատությունը տեղին չի: Անկեղծ ասած, տեղին չեմ համարում նաև հոմոսեքսուալիզմը որպես նորմալ երևույթ ներկայացնելիս բնությունն օրինակ բերելը: Հոմոսեքսուալիզմը նորմալ երևույթ ա, որովհետև մարդկանց մեջ կա, ու ոչ մեկին վնաս չի տալիս, հայտնաբերված չեն հատուկ կենսաբանական մարկերներ, էդ մարդիկ մյուսներից չեն տարբերվում որևէ բանով, բացի նրանից, թե ում հետ են տեղաշոր մտնում:

----------

keyboard (07.08.2013), Mephistopheles (07.08.2013), Rhayader (07.08.2013), Աթեիստ (07.08.2013), Ռուֆուս (07.08.2013)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Մեֆ, ինչքան գիտեմ փղերը ու էլի մի շարք կենդանիներ ովքեր խմբերով են ապրում, ձագերին տիրություն են անում,  անկախ նրանից թե որբ ա, թե ծնողն ուրիշ ա

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4

----------

Mephistopheles (07.08.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (07.08.2013), Տրիբուն (07.08.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, ինչքան գիտեմ փղերը ու էլի մի շարք կենդանիներ ովքեր խմբերով են ապրում, ձագերին տիրություն են անում,  անկախ նրանից թե որբ ա, թե ծնողն ուրիշ ա
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


Կա տենց բան, բայց ընդեղ էլ ալֆամեյլ կա որը ք••• ա բոլոր էգերին… 

Ռուֆ ջան, բնության մեջ կա նաև որ սեքսուալ ակտերին նաև ձագերն են մասնակցում ու ի դեպ մեզ ամենամոտ կենդանիների մոտ… ո՞ր օրինակն ա բնականը. Որի՞ց օրինակ վերցնենք… 

Երբ որ խոսքը գնում ա բարոյականությունից բնությունից օրինակ չես կարող վերցնել…

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (07.08.2013), Տրիբուն (07.08.2013)

----------


## keyboard

> Ժող, եկեք սևամորթներին արգելենք երեխա որդեգրել, քյառթերն իրենց որդեգրած երեխաներին անվանելու են «նեգրի ճուտ»: Ու ընդհանրապես, սևամորթներին կաստրացիայի ենթարկենք, որ երեխա չունենան: Որ երեխային «նեգր» չասեն:
> 
> Կամ՝ բոլոր նույնասեռականներին սպանենք, որովհետև ա) Կակտուսը դա նորմալ չի համարում բ) եթե իրենք ապրեն, իրենց դիսկրիմինացիայի են ենթարկելու:
> 
> Նորից կրկնեմ. մի խումբ մարդիկ այս թեմայում շատ բարդ ու գեղեցիկ բառերով ասում են, որ իրենք շովինիստ են: Խոսքը Տրիբունի ու Շինարարի մասին չի, իրենք պարզապես «զիջենք մեծամասնության կարծիքին, ինչքան էլ որ այն սխալ լինի» տեսանկյունն են ներկայացնում:


*Rhay*, ախր դու ոզում ես, որ քո ասածը դոգմատիկ ընկալվի, հակադարձ կարծիքին ծաղրում ես: Ապ, ես դու Կակտուսը մեծացել ենք մի հասարակությունում, որտեղ այգիներում համբուրվող զույգերին այլասերված, իսկ աղջիկներին առհասարակ պոռնիկ էին անվանում:
Լավ ա դու էիր գրել, որ ժամանակին պայքարել եք, հիմա արդյունքը էն ա, որ մարդիկ ավելի ազատամիտ են: Բայ նույն պայքարը շարունակելու համար հակադարձ տեսակետն ունեցողին քլնգել պետք չի, ընդամենը քո անցած ճանապարհն ա պետք ցույց տալ: Հիմա ես էլ չեմ պատկերացնում, որ ասենք իմ երեխեն մի օր գա տուն ու ասի, որ իրանց դասարանի Գվենիկը երկու պապա կամ երկու մամա ունի: Դա իմ մտածելակերպին, դաստիարակությանը հակադարձ ա, բանականաբար իմ ռեակցիան պտի նենց լինի, որ ասեմ արա դրանք եզ են ու էդպես շարունակ: Բայց որ մտնեմ ակումբ կարդամ, որ ասենք դու ասում ես, որ իրանք էլ մեր նման մարդիկ են և այլն և այլն, կարծում եմ ավելի թեթև կնայեմ դրան, բայց եթե մտնեմ կարդամ, որ դու իմ կարծիքի մարդուն քլնգում, հեգնում,ծաղրում կամ սարկազմով ես պատասխանում, ես էլ կսկսեմ քեզ քլնգել ու ծաղրել, ավելին, կարող ա  մի երկու բան էլ ավել ասեմ:
Բայց եղբայր, խնդրում եմ մի մոռացի էն փաստը, որ ես ասացի, մեր դաստիարակությունը մեզ թույլ չի տալիս միանգամից դառանլ տոլերանտ կամ անտարբեր լինել նման հարցերին, ժամանակ ա պետ, ընդամենը ժամանակ:
Կամ պիտի ձևավորվի 2 տիպի հասարակություն, նրանք ովքեր ունեն միասեռական կողմնորոշում և նրանք ովքեր ունեն հետորո ու պետք ա էդ հասարակությունները միմյանցից առանձնացնել և դրանով փակել թեման:
Թող էդ հասարակությունները իրարից առանձին ապրեն և մեկը մեկին չքարկոծեն ու բոլորը երջանիկ կլինեն:
Էլի եմ ասում, դու մի կարծի, որ բոլորը քեզ պես ազատամիտ են ու երևությները ճիշտ են ընկալում:  :Smile:

----------

erexa (07.08.2013), Rhayader (07.08.2013), Աթեիստ (07.08.2013), Տրիբուն (07.08.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Ժող, քննարկմանը հետևում էի, ահագին հետաքրքիր էր, ասեմ ձեզ  :Smile: 

*Ան*, գիտեմ, որոշել ես էլ չմասնակցել քննարկմանը, բայց քո ասածներին պետք ա անդրադառնամ:
Քո էդ սորտավորումները՝ նորմալ ու ոչ նորմալ մարդկանց շատ սխալ են Ան: Էն, որ դու նույնիսկ հաշմանդամին լիարժեք մարդ չես համարում: Այսինքն մի մարդու, որն իր "պակասության" համար ոչ մի մեղք չունի, դա իր ընտրությունը չէր:
Ան, պապաս, ինչքան որ ես իրան հիշել եմ, 5 տարեկանից մինչև անցյալ տարի, երկրորդ կարգի հաշմանդամ ա եղել: Իր մի ձեռքն ու ոտքը թուլացած էին: Եթե հետևենք քո տրամաբանությաւնը՝ ինքը ոչ լիարժեք մարդ է՞ր: Դու համոզված ե՞ս, որ իրավունք ունես նման կերպ արտահայտվել: Հատկապես եթե շփմանդ եզրերը նման մարդկանց հետ եղել  ա ասենք մաքսիսմում փողոցում մի ոտանի մարդ տեսնելը, եթե ճիշտ եմ հասկանում...
Ան, քեռուս տղան անվասայլակին ա գամված, որոհետև մեր գրագետ բժիշկներից մեկը սխալ կերպով սրսկում էր արել ու ողնաշարին անուղղելի վնաս էր տվել: Հիմա  ըստ քո թեորիայի նա երկրորդ սորտի մարդ ա՞: Հասկանում ե՞ս, որ եթե անգամ ինքը իրեն տենց չզգա, ամբողջ սրտով ուզի հասարակության լիարժեք մաս լինել, քոնի տիպի մտածելակերպը իրան իրա "տեղն ա ցույց տալու"... որ չգիտես ինչի երկու ամբողջական, գործող ոտք ունեցող մարդուց ցածր ա...
Հիշեցնեմ, որ ես չեմ տվել հաշմանդամների անունը, առաջին համեմատողը դու ես եղել...
Նույնը գեյերի հետ կապված Ան: Երկրորդ սորտի մարդ չկա...կան մեր էգոիստական մոտեցումները: Դու հաշմանդամից ու գեյից նեղվում ես, որտև իրենց պատճառով քեզ վատ ես զգում: Բայց դա դու ես տենց որոշել: Նա/նրանք ոչինչ չի արել, որ դու վատ զգաս:

Եթե ես լեզբի լինեի, ես կորդեգրեի երեխա ու ամեն ինչ կանեի, որ էդ երեխեն աշխարհի ամենաերջանիկ մարդը լիներ:
Նույնը կանեի նաև միայնակ մայր լինելու դեպքում, *Չուկ*:
Հասարակության քաքոտ բերանի դեմ էլ իմ բաժին պայքարը կտանեի:

----------

erexa (07.08.2013), keyboard (07.08.2013), Mephistopheles (07.08.2013), Norton (07.08.2013), Rhayader (07.08.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (07.08.2013), Աթեիստ (07.08.2013), Անվերնագիր (07.08.2013), Ռուֆուս (07.08.2013), Վոլտերա (09.08.2013), Տրիբուն (07.08.2013), Ֆրեյա (07.08.2013)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Դե դրա համար էլ Բյուրը ճիշտ ա ասում, որ բնության հետ համեմատությունը տեղին չի։ Օրինակ շունս հեչ հայեցի շուն չի, «լրբի ծնունդ» բիսեքսուալ ա, ու իր համար կարևոր չի դիմացինը էգ ա, որձ ա, բարձ ա, թե մարդու ոտ, ինքն իր գործը պիտի անի  :LOL:  Կիտայի շունն էլ լրիվ իզվռաշեն ա, Կիտան ինձ մի քանի անգամ բռնաբարությունից ա փրկել ։))

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4

----------

keyboard (07.08.2013), Mephistopheles (07.08.2013), Rhayader (07.08.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (07.08.2013), Աթեիստ (07.08.2013), Անվերնագիր (07.08.2013), Տրիբուն (07.08.2013)

----------


## Chuk

Աչքիս էս թեման փակելու եմ  :Jpit: 

Մի քիչ շեղվում եմ, բայց հլը կարդացեք.




> *ՀՀ Ոստիկանությունն առաջարկում է տուգանել միասեռականությունը քարոզողներին*
> 
> ՀՀ Ոստիկանությունն առաջարկում է տուգանել միասեռականությունը քարոզողներին
> Ոստիկանությունը Ազգային ժողովին կներկայացնի օրենքի նախագիծ, համաձայն որի՝ ՀՀ տարածքում ոչ ավանդական սեռական հարաբերությունների քարոզչություն իրականացնողները կպատժվեն մինչեւ 50-350 հազար դրամով:
> 
> Ոստիկանության հեղինակած՝ «Վարչական իրավախախտումների մասին» ՀՀ օրենսգրքում փոփոխություններ կատարելու մասին օրինագիծը ոչ ավանդական սեռական հարաբերությունների քարոզչության համար առավել ծանր պատիժ է նախատեսում պաշտոնատար եւ իրավաբանական անձանց համար, հատկապես, եթե այդ քարոզչությունն իրականացվում է զանգվածային լրատվության միջոցներով:
> 
> Որպես օրինագծի հիմնավորում, դրա հեղինակները մեջբերել են Սահմանադրության 35. հոդվածը, համաձայն որի, ` ընտանիքը հասարակության բնական և հիմնական բջիջն է:
> «Ինտեգրվելով եվրոպական արժեքներին` մենք, կամա թե ակամա, դարձանք ոչ միայն ժողովրդավարության համամարդկային արժեքների կրողը, այլև միաժամանակ ընդունեցինք հայ ազգային մտածողությանը խորթ երևույթներ: Դրանցից մեկը ոչ ավանդական սեռական հարաբերություններն են, որոնք շատ ժամանակ խրախուսվում են հասարակության կողմից` առանց գիտակցելու տվյալ երևույթի արատավոր և կործանարար ազդեցությունը հայ ընտանիքի կազմավորման, ապագա սերունդների հոգեկերտվածքի ձևավորման, դաստիարակության և այլ հարցերում: Այս երևույթն առավել վտանգավոր է դառնում այն բոլոր դեպքերում, երբ ոչ միայն խրախուսվում է, այլև` քարոզվում: ... Այնինչ, բացասական երևույթների նմանօրինակ եղանակներով հրապարակայնացումն ու քարոզչությունը չեն կարող խրախուսվել մի պետության կողմից, որը դարերն ի վեր գոյատևել է ավանդական արժեքների, կայուն ընտանիքի պահպանման շնորհիվ», - նշվում է օրինագծի հիմնավորման մեջ:
> ...


Աղբյուր՝ ilur.am


Յանները տարել ա լրիվ: Ու ոչ մի կերպ չես կարող գուշակել, ասենք էս մեր հանճարեղները էս քննարկումը քարոզ կհամարե՞ն, թե՞ չէ:

----------

keyboard (07.08.2013), Rhayader (07.08.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (07.08.2013), Tig (07.08.2013), Տրիբուն (07.08.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Դե դրա համար էլ Բյուրը ճիշտ ա ասում, որ բնության հետ համեմատությունը տեղին չի։ Օրինակ շունս հեչ հայեցի շուն չի, «լրբի ծնունդ» բիսեքսուալ ա, ու իր համար կարևոր չի դիմացինը էգ ա, որձ ա, բարձ ա, թե մարդու ոտ, ինքն իր գործը պիտի անի  Կիտայի շունն էլ լրիվ իզվռաշեն ա, Կիտան ինձ մի քանի անգամ բռնաբարությունից ա փրկել ։))
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


Համաձայն եմ… ոչ թե շունն ա մարդու բարեկամը՝ կինն ա…

----------


## Chuk

> Եթե ես լեզբի լինեի, ես կորդեգրեի երեխա ու ամեն ինչ կանեի, որ էդ երեխեն աշխարհի ամենաերջանիկ մարդը լիներ:
> Նույնը կանեի նաև միայնակ մայր լինելու դեպքում, *Չուկ*:


Եթե համապատասխան օրենքները չարգելեն, ես ոչ մի որդեգրողի բան չէի ասի:

Բայց կշարունակեի համարել, որ դեպքերի մեծ մասում երեխուն իր կյանքում շատ կարևոր բան պակասելու ա: Ես ինքս ինձ չէի թույլատրի նման պատասխանատու քայլի գնալ՝ վտանգելով երեխային Լիլ ջան:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Եթե համապատասխան օրենքները չարգելեն, ես ոչ մի որդեգրողի բան չէի ասի:
> 
> Բայց կշարունակեի համարել, որ դեպքերի մեծ մասում երեխուն իր կյանքում շատ կարևոր բան պակասելու ա: Ես ինքս ինձ չէի թույլատրի նման պատասխանատու քայլի գնալ՝ վտանգելով երեխային Լիլ ջան:


Չուկ, ընտանիքներ կան, քո ասած ընդգծված մամայով ու պապայով, որ ավելի լավ էր էդ ընդգծված պապան երեխուն բեղմնավորելուց եհտո մեռած լիներ: Որտև կյանքով մեկ բացի երեխու աչքի առաջ մորը ստորացնելուց ու էդ նույն երեխուն հրեշ մեծացնելուց բացի այլ բան չի արել:
Կամ Ռուսաստան գնացած ընդգծված պապաները, որ ամեն մի Օմսկում ու Տոմսկում մի հատ ընտանիք են հիմնում... 
Մեր հասարակությունն էնքան խնդիր ունի ճիշտ ընտանիքի, Արտ, որ  պարզապես որձի ներկայությունը տան մեջ դեռ հարց չի լուծում:
Եթե միայնակ մոր երեխու հետևից գոռալու  են՝ պապա չունես, էն մյուսի հետևից էլ գոռալու են՝ պապադ Ռուսաստանում ուրիշ կնիկ ունի: 

Քո ասած պաշտպանվածությունը մեկ ա, չի լինելու:

----------

Mephistopheles (07.08.2013), Rhayader (07.08.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (07.08.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Եթե համապատասխան օրենքները չարգելեն, ես ոչ մի որդեգրողի բան չէի ասի:
> 
> Բայց կշարունակեի համարել, որ դեպքերի մեծ մասում երեխուն իր կյանքում շատ կարևոր բան պակասելու ա: Ես ինքս ինձ չէի թույլատրի նման պատասխանատու քայլի գնալ՝ վտանգելով երեխային Լիլ ջան:


Չուկ, մարդու իրավունքը օրենքի հիմքն ա ու մենք խոսում ենք երեխայի՝ որբ երեխայի խաղաղ կյանք ունենալու մասին…  եթե օրենքը արգելակ ա հանդիսանում մարդու երջանկության ու բարեկեցության վրա, փոխեք օրենքը ոչ թե մարդուն… 

Որբ երեխաներն արդեն պապա մամա չունեն, տարբեր պատճառներով… ու չեն ունենալու… որդեգրման նպատակը երեխայի բարեկեցությունն ա, ոչ թե իրանց մամա, պապա տալը… 

Չուկ երևում ա որ շուտով պապա ես դառնալու…

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (07.08.2013)

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, ընտանիքներ կան, քո ասած ընդգծված մամայով ու պապայով, որ ավելի լավ էր էդ ընդգծված պապան երեխուն բեղմնավորելուց եհտո մեռած լիներ: Որտև կյանքով մեկ բացի երեխու աչքի առաջ մորը ստորացնելուց ու էդ նույն երեխուն հրեշ մեծացնելուց բացի այլ բան չի արել:
> Կամ Ռուսաստան գնացած ընդգծված պապաները, որ ամեն մի Օմսկում ու Տոմսկում մի հատ ընտանիք են հիմնում... 
> Մեր հասարակությունն էնքան խնդիր ունի ճիշտ ընտանիքի, Արտ, որ  պարզապես որձի ներկայությունը տան մեջ դեռ հարց չի լուծում:
> Եթե միայնակ մոր երեխու հետևից գոռալու  են՝ պապա չունես, էն մյուսի հետևից էլ գոռալու են՝ պապադ Ռուսաստանում ուրիշ կնիկ ունի: 
> 
> Քո ասած պաշտպանվածությունը մեկ ա, չի լինելու:


Լիլ ջան, ուզում ես մի հարյուր հատ էլ ես դժբախտ, վատ ընտանիքների, անպաշտպան երեխայի օրինակ բերեմ: Նենց չի, որ ես ասում եմ, որ եթե ամուսին ու կին կան, ուրեմն ամեն ինչ օքեյ ա: Ու ընդհանրապես ես չեմ պնդում, որ սենց կամ նենց պետք ա լինի: Ես էս թեմայում իմ պատկերացրած եթե կուզեք իդեալական ընտանիքի մոդելն եմ գրել, ասում եմ, ես կուզեի, որ տենց լինի: Բայց թեմայից վաղուց դուրս էի եկել, որովհետև

- Չեմ ուզում պնդեմ, որ իմ պատկերացրած մոդելն ամենաճիշտն ա կամ միակ ճիշտն ա, ու դա դոգմա ա,
- Մտադիր չեմ որևէ մեկին փորձեմ ապացուցել իմ իրավացիությունը, փոխել իր պատկերացումները,
- Ինքս էս պահին ունեմ համոզմունքներ, ու էս պահին ոչ մեկը չի կարող փոխել իմ պատկերացումները, հետևաբար ցանկացած բանավեճ իմ հետ զուտ ժամանակի կորուստ ա տվյալ մարդու համար,
- Ես ուզում եմ երեխեքը երջանիկ լինեն, ու քանի դեռ իմ պատկերացրած իդեալական մոդելը չի գործում ամենուրեք, ես իրականում ինձ բարոյական իրավունք չեմ կարող վերագրել որևէ կերպ այդ երեխային երջանկացնել փորձող ցանկացած մարդուն պիտակել, քարկոծել: Իմ գրառումները մնում են ընդամենը մտորումների, ոչ թե պահանջների, պահանջագրերի, պարտադրանքի ոճի:
- Ես բացեիբաց կպայքարեմ միայն այն զույգերի կամ անհատների դեմ, ովքեր կիմանամ, որ երեխա են որդեգրել ոչ թե նրա համար, որ անկեղծ երեխա են ցանկացել ու մտածել են, որ կարող են երեխային բարեկեցիկ ու երջանիկ կյանք ապահովել, այլ դա արել են մոդայի համար, սեփական ինչ-ինչ շահերի համար ու նման դեպքերում: Էդ պարագայում ինձ համար նշանակություն չի ունենա որդեգրողը միասեռ զույգ ա, տրադիցիոն զույգ ա, միայնակ մարդ ա, թե ինչ ա:

Էսքանով ուզում եմ վերջնական դուրս գամ թեմայից, որտև իսկապես ես ստեղ պնդելու բան չունեմ:

----------

Տրիբուն (07.08.2013)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Ոչ ավանդական ընտանիքների կողմից երեխաների որդեգրումը ըստ իս դեռ ինչ-որ էքսպերիմենտալ փուլում է: Ոչ ոք հաստատ համոզված չէ, թե ինչ կստացվի: Մենակ տարիները ցույց կտան: Մենակ մի բան ա հուզում: Ինչի են ուզում որոշ մարդիկ ուրիշի երեխաների վրա փորձարկումներ անել՞ Շատ էլ թե մանկատան երեխա են: Երեխային չեն հարցնում, ինքը կուզեր էդպիսի ընտանիքում մեծանար, թե ոչ: Երբ որ էդ փորձը կունենա, նոր կկարողանա ասել:

Եթե որդեգրման սկզբունքները ճիշտ գործեն ու երեխաները ցանկացած տիպի ծնողների կողմից որդեգրման դեպքում տան ապահով, հոգեկան շեղումներ չունեցող ու ոչ անկանոն սեռական կյանք վարող ընտանիքների, գուցե եւ վտանգը չի լինի: 
Ես չէի ասի, թե կողմ եմ, ավելի շուտ կասեի՝ չգիտեմ՝ որն է ճիշտը:

----------

keyboard (07.08.2013), Աթեիստ (07.08.2013), Տրիբուն (07.08.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

Բյուր, բնության օրինակը ու զուգահեռը նրա համար է, որ մարդիկ իրենց բանական կողմից բացի ունեն նաև կենսաբանական կողմը ու էդ կենդանական եսը եթե չի վնասի երեխային, բանականն առավել ևս չի վնասի: Իրականում տարբեր տեսակներ տարբեր կերպ են գոյատևում՝ ելնելով թե միջավայրի, թե պոպուլյացիայի առանձնահատկություններից, բայց ասածս դա չէր, ասածս էն էր, որ ասենք կարող է տղամարդու մոտ մայրական ու կնոջ մոտ հայրական բնազդ լինել: Օրինակ, եթե ես աղջկա եմ սիրահարվել, դեռ չի նշանակում, որ ես լավ հայր կլինեմ, անգամ ամեն տղամարդ չէ, որ կարող է լավ հայր լինել, ուր մնաց կինը և հակառակը, անգամ կինը միշտ չէ, որ լավ մայր է, տղամարդը ո՞նց կարող է լավ մայր լինել, ինձ միայն էդ հարցն է հուզում, ես հոմոսեքսուալ ընդամենը երկու հոգու եմ ճանաչում, լավ մարդիկ են, բայց ես չեմ պատկերացնում էդ տղաներից մեկնումեկը ոնց կարա մամա լինի, ինչքան ուզում եք քարկոծեք, իմ ուղեղում դա չի տեղավորվում...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, բնության օրինակը ու զուգահեռը նրա համար է, որ մարդիկ իրենց բանական կողմից բացի ունեն նաև կենսաբանական կողմը ու էդ կենդանական եսը եթե չի վնասի երեխային, բանականն առավել ևս չի վնասի: Իրականում տարբեր տեսակներ տարբեր կերպ են գոյատևում՝ ելնելով թե միջավայրի, թե պոպուլյացիայի առանձնահատկություններից, բայց ասածս դա չէր, ասածս էն էր, որ ասենք կարող է տղամարդու մոտ մայրական ու կնոջ մոտ հայրական բնազդ լինել: Օրինակ, եթե ես աղջկա եմ սիրահարվել, դեռ չի նշանակում, որ ես լավ հայր կլինեմ, անգամ ամեն տղամարդ չէ, որ կարող է լավ հայր լինել, ուր մնաց կինը և հակառակը, անգամ կինը միշտ չէ, որ լավ մայր է, տղամարդը ո՞նց կարող է լավ մայր լինել, ինձ միայն էդ հարցն է հուզում, ես հոմոսեքսուալ ընդամենը երկու հոգու եմ ճանաչում, լավ մարդիկ են, բայց ես չեմ պատկերացնում էդ տղաներից մեկնումեկը ոնց կարա մամա լինի, ինչքան ուզում եք քարկոծեք, իմ ուղեղում դա չի տեղավորվում...


Վարդ, իսկ ո՞վ ա ասում, որ հոմոսեքսուալ ընտանիքում մեկը մայր ա, մեկը հայր: Ես կոնկրետ օրինակներ բերեցի, որ երկուսն էլ պաշտոնապես կոչվում են «ծնող», իսկ էն շատ կոնկրետ հայկական ընտանիքում երկու կանանց էլ երեխան մամա ա համարում: Ու նորից, եթե վերադառնանք կենդանական աշխարհ, շատ քիչ տեսակների դեպքում ա, որ հայրը բեղմնավորումից  բացի ուրիշ որևէ կարևոր դեր կատարում ա: Փառք Աստծո, մարդն էնքան բանական էակ ա, որ իրա հույսը բնազդները չեն: Կենդանական աշխարհում հենց մայրական բնազդն անցնում ա, երեխային թողնում են: Իսկ ե՞րբ ա մարդու մոտ անցնում: Եթե հաշվի առնենք, որ մայրական բնազդը պայմանավորվում ա պրոլակտին հորմոնի արտադրությամբ, ապա հենց կրծքով կերակրելը դադարեցվում ա, պիտի որ մայրական բնազդն էլ անցնի (զուտ կենսաբանական կողմը): Հիմա ի՞նչ, մայրերը մի տարեկանից հետո թողնե՞ն էրեխեքին:

----------

keyboard (07.08.2013)

----------


## Rhayader

> Ժողովուրդ, իսկ մարդկային հասարակությունից դուրս բնության մեջ նման երևույթ կա, որ կենդանիների մոտ հոմոսեքսուալիզմ կա, արդեն իմացա, բայց նման զույգերը ձագուկներ պահո՞ւմ են: Ինչ-որ մեկն ինչ-որ բան կարո՞ղ է ասել:


Ես դրա մասին գրել եմ մի անգամ, կարդա.
http://songoffall.blogspot.com/2011/...post_3046.html

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ոչ ավանդական ընտանիքների կողմից երեխաների որդեգրումը ըստ իս դեռ ինչ-որ էքսպերիմենտալ փուլում է: Ոչ ոք հաստատ համոզված չէ, թե ինչ կստացվի: Մենակ տարիները ցույց կտան: Մենակ մի բան ա հուզում: Ինչի են ուզում որոշ մարդիկ ուրիշի երեխաների վրա փորձարկումներ անել՞ Շատ էլ թե մանկատան երեխա են: Երեխային չեն հարցնում, ինքը կուզեր էդպիսի ընտանիքում մեծանար, թե ոչ: Երբ որ էդ փորձը կունենա, նոր կկարողանա ասել:
> 
> Եթե որդեգրման սկզբունքները ճիշտ գործեն ու երեխաները ցանկացած տիպի ծնողների կողմից որդեգրման դեպքում տան ապահով, հոգեկան շեղումներ չունեցող ու ոչ անկանոն սեռական կյանք վարող ընտանիքների, գուցե եւ վտանգը չի լինի: 
> Ես չէի ասի, թե կողմ եմ, ավելի շուտ կասեի՝ չգիտեմ՝ որն է ճիշտը:


Արդեն բավական ժամանակ ա անցել, որպեսզի կարողանանք համապատասխան եզրակացություններ անել: Մասնավորապես, կարելի ա օրինակ էս հոդվածը կարդալ, որը չնայած ցույց ա տալիս, որ ԱՄՆ-ում լեզբի ծնողների էրեխեքն ավելի շատ են դիսկրիմինացիայի ենթարկվում, քան Նիդեռլանդներում, այնուամենայնիվ, մի շատ լուրջ թերություն ունի: Էստեղ, այսպես ասած, կանտրոլ խումբ չկա: Պետք էր էս ամենը ոչ միայն պետությունների միջև համեմատել, այլև նույն պետության այլ տեսակի ընտանիքում մեծացողների:

----------


## Rhayader

> Չկա բնության մեջ տենց բան: Իրար վրա հավայի թռնել թփրտալը հեչ: Բնությունը անիմաստ, սենտիմենտալ հարցերով (ծիպը սիրում են իրար, բան) չի զբաղվում, պրակտիկ գործ ա անում մարդու տղեն:


Դու էլ կարդա իմ տեղադրած հղումը:

----------


## Alphaone

> Վարդ, իսկ ո՞վ ա ասում, որ հոմոսեքսուալ ընտանիքում մեկը մայր ա, մեկը հայր: Ես կոնկրետ օրինակներ բերեցի, որ երկուսն էլ պաշտոնապես կոչվում են «ծնող», իսկ էն շատ կոնկրետ հայկական ընտանիքում երկու կանանց էլ երեխան մամա ա համարում: Ու նորից, եթե վերադառնանք կենդանական աշխարհ, շատ քիչ տեսակների դեպքում ա, որ հայրը բեղմնավորումից  բացի ուրիշ որևէ կարևոր դեր կատարում ա: Փառք Աստծո, մարդն էնքան բանական էակ ա, որ իրա հույսը բնազդները չեն: Կենդանական աշխարհում հենց մայրական բնազդն անցնում ա, երեխային թողնում են: Իսկ ե՞րբ ա մարդու մոտ անցնում: Եթե հաշվի առնենք, որ մայրական բնազդը պայմանավորվում ա պրոլակտին հորմոնի արտադրությամբ, ապա հենց կրծքով կերակրելը դադարեցվում ա, պիտի որ մայրական բնազդն էլ անցնի (զուտ կենսաբանական կողմը): Հիմա ի՞նչ, մայրերը մի տարեկանից հետո թողնե՞ն էրեխեքին:


Բյուր, իմ ճանաչած բոլոր էն էրեխեքը, ովքեր մի ծնող են ունեցել, ավելի դժբախտ են եղել, քան նրանք, ովքեր թեկուզ ոչ հարազատ, բայց երկու ծնող են ունեցել, էս բացառութունների մասին չեմ ասում, օրինաչափության մասին եմ ասում: Էս դեպքում եթե մարդ մի սեռի ծնող ա ունենում, ինքը միայն մի սեռի հոգատարությունն ու դաստիարակությունն ա ճանաչում, ուզում ա թող տաս հոգի լինեն, բայց լիարժեք ընտանիք երեխայի համար չեն ապահովի, դա էլ մի ծնող ունենալու հաշիվ ա ԻՀԿ: Լավ, ընդունում եմ, կենդանական աշխարհի, բնության օրինաչափությունների, օրինաչափություններից շեղումների մասին խոսելը սխալ է, քանի որ մարդ ֆիզիոլոգիականից բացի ունի հոգեկան ու ունի բանականություն, բայց հենց բանականության տեսանկյունից երեխայի երջանկությունն ա ավելի կարևոր, ով դեռ իրավունակ ու գործունակ չէ, թե իրավունակ ու գերծունակ չափահաս մարդու: Ինձ համար ավելի անպաշտպանն ավելի առաջնային է:

----------

Ձայնալար (07.08.2013), Տրիբուն (07.08.2013)

----------


## Rhayader

> Աչքիս էս թեման փակելու եմ 
> 
> Մի քիչ շեղվում եմ, բայց հլը կարդացեք.
> 
> 
> 
> Աղբյուր՝ ilur.am
> 
> 
> Յանները տարել ա լրիվ: Ու ոչ մի կերպ չես կարող գուշակել, ասենք էս մեր հանճարեղները էս քննարկումը քարոզ կհամարե՞ն, թե՞ չէ:


http://www.police.am/news/view/%C2%A...%A8050813.html

Օրինագծի տեքստը: Աչքիս ես վերջապես կնստեմ, հա  :LOL:

----------

Աթեիստ (07.08.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

Ռայի նյութը կարդացի: Իրականում տպավորված եմ, բայց փաստորեն պինգվինիկը պատշաճ դաստիարակություն չստացավ, քանի որ հայր դառնալով պինգվիններից մեկի մոտ արդեն ընդգծված արուի վարքագիծ ձևավորվեց ընդհուպ մինչև ընկերուհի գտնելն ու ընտանիքից հեռանալը:  Ես կյանքում մարդկանց նկատմամբ խտրականություն չեմ ցուցաբերել, լինի կրոնախև կապ չունի ինչ կրոնի, աթեիստ, սատանիստ, թեկուզ հենց սատանա ու այլմոլորակային, իմ պարագայում միայն իր անձնական հատկանիներով կենթարկվի խտրականության, ոչ թե ծագման կամ հայացքների: Երբ Երևանից գյուղ գնացի, իմ կաշվի վրա զգացի խտրականության ենթարկվելն ինչ է, այն էլ երեխա տարիքում, հետո երբ գյուղից եկա գյուղաքաղաք, էլ ավելի վատ ամեն ինչ վերապրեցի, դրանից հետո ես բացառվում է ասեմ  մարդիկ հոմոսեքսուալ են, ուրմեն վառել, թույլ չտալ երեխա որդեգրել: Չգիտեմ ինչի եմ էս աստիճան անկեղծանում, բայց մինչև 23 տարեկան ես առանց չափազանցնելու իմ սեռական կողմնորոշումը չգիտեի, կարող էի կուսիս տղաների նման վազել պատուհանի մոտ սիրուն աղջիկ նայելու, անպայման աչքերս հառել մինիներին ու դեկոլտեներին ու եթե ես սիրահարվեի ոչ թե հակառակ սեռի մարդու այլ նույն, ինչքան էլ հիվանդագին երեխա ցանկանայի, այդ քայլին չէի գնա, քանի որ չեմ ընդունում երկու մայր առանց հոր ընտանիք, ինչպես և երկու հայր առանց մոր: Երեխան լիարժեք մարդ դառնալու համար պիտի երկու սեռի ծնող էլ ունենա կամ պիտի նույն սեռի ծնողները հրաշալի հոգեբաններ լինեն կամ անընդհատ հոգեբանական վերահսկողություն լինի, որ երեխայի մոտ հոգեբանական տրավմաներ չլինեն, իսկ դա էլ իր հերթին նոր խտրականության է տանելու, թե ինչու ասենք սովորական ընտանքիներին նման ընթացակարգեր չեն պարտադրում, իսկ հոմոսեքսուալ ընտանիքներին պարտադրում են: Մի խոսքով, ես հարցի լուծում չեմ տեսնում, բայց հակված եմ համարել, որ հարկավոր չէ նման ընտանիքներին երեխա տրամադրել:

----------

keyboard (07.08.2013), Rhayader (07.08.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, իմ ճանաչած բոլոր էն էրեխեքը, ովքեր մի ծնող են ունեցել, ավելի դժբախտ են եղել, քան նրանք, ովքեր թեկուզ ոչ հարազատ, բայց երկու ծնող են ունեցել, էս բացառութունների մասին չեմ ասում, օրինաչափության մասին եմ ասում: Էս դեպքում եթե մարդ մի սեռի ծնող ա ունենում, ինքը միայն մի սեռի հոգատարությունն ու դաստիարակությունն ա ճանաչում, ուզում ա թող տաս հոգի լինեն, բայց լիարժեք ընտանիք երեխայի համար չեն ապահովի, դա էլ մի ծնող ունենալու հաշիվ ա ԻՀԿ: Լավ, ընդունում եմ, կենդանական աշխարհի, բնության օրինաչափությունների, օրինաչափություններից շեղումների մասին խոսելը սխալ է, քանի որ մարդ ֆիզիոլոգիականից բացի ունի հոգեկան ու ունի բանականություն, բայց հենց բանականության տեսանկյունից երեխայի երջանկությունն ա ավելի կարևոր, ով դեռ իրավունակ ու գործունակ չէ, թե իրավունակ ու գերծունակ չափահաս մարդու: Ինձ համար ավելի անպաշտպանն ավելի առաջնային է:


Բայց ի՞նչ ա նշանակում մի ծնող ունենալ: Ծնողի առկայությունն ու բացակայությունը բացարձակ մեծություններ չեն, այլ երկար մի հատ continuum ա, որի մի ծայրին մահացած ծնողն ա, մյուս ծայրին՝ երջանիկ, ներդաշնակ ընտանիքը: Էդ արանքում ընկնում ա բացակայող ծնողը, որը կարա հայտնվի տասը տարին մեկ կամ ամիսը մեկ, ընկնում ա խոպան գնացած ծնողը, ընկնում ա նաև իրար հազիվ, «հանուն երեխայի» հանդուրժող ընտանիքը, որտեղ պապան մամային կամ մաման պապային ամեն օր ծեծում ա: Հիմա ըստ քեզ մահացած ծնողի երեխան ավելի՞ դժբախտ ա, քան ներդաշնակ ընտանիքինը: Հա, կարող ա, բայց քանի՞ տենց դեպք գիտես, որ համեմատես: Բայց նույն մահացած ծնողի երեխան նաև վշտին ա հանդիպում, դրա համար կարող ա ավելի դժբախտ լինի, ոչ թե որովհետև կենդանի ծնողն ինչ-որ բան պակաս ա տալիս:

----------


## Արէա

> Դու էլ կարդա իմ տեղադրած հղումը:


1 դեպք, էն էլ եսիմ եղել ա թե չէ  :Smile: 

Բնության ինչի՞ն ա պետք սա, ցանկացած ֆիզիկական հատկանիշ կենդանական աշխարհում ի հայտ է եկել գոյության պայքարում, ես սենց եմ պատկերացնում: Սենց ա՞, թե՞ չէ: Երկու արուի միմյանցով հետաքրքված լինելն ինչո՞վ ա օգնելու տեսակի պահպանմանը, ոչ մի բանով, անօգուտ, տուֆտա զբաղմունք ա էլի, բնության մեջ տենց բաներ չկան, ինչքանով որ ես եմ նկատել:

----------


## Alphaone

> Բայց ի՞նչ ա նշանակում մի ծնող ունենալ: Ծնողի առկայությունն ու բացակայությունը բացարձակ մեծություններ չեն, այլ երկար մի հատ continuum ա, որի մի ծայրին մահացած ծնողն ա, մյուս ծայրին՝ երջանիկ, ներդաշնակ ընտանիքը: Էդ արանքում ընկնում ա բացակայող ծնողը, որը կարա հայտնվի տասը տարին մեկ կամ ամիսը մեկ, ընկնում ա խոպան գնացած ծնողը, ընկնում ա նաև իրար հազիվ, «հանուն երեխայի» հանդուրժող ընտանիքը, որտեղ պապան մամային կամ մաման պապային ամեն օր ծեծում ա: Հիմա ըստ քեզ մահացած ծնողի երեխան ավելի՞ դժբախտ ա, քան ներդաշնակ ընտանիքինը: Հա, կարող ա, բայց քանի՞ տենց դեպք գիտես, որ համեմատես: Բայց նույն մահացած ծնողի երեխան նաև վշտին ա հանդիպում, դրա համար կարող ա ավելի դժբախտ լինի, ոչ թե որովհետև կենդանի ծնողն ինչ-որ բան պակաս ա տալիս:


Բյուր, էս քո ամբողջ թվարկածն ինձ համար անոմալիա է, ես բացառությունների մասին չէի ասում, օրինաչափությունների մասին էի ասում, առանց այդ էլ դժբախտ երեխաներն էս մոլորակում ահավաոր շատ են, դեռ մի բան էլ ավելացնելն արդար չի երեխաների հանդեպ: Ամենատարածվածը էդ ամենից խոպանային իրականությունն է: Եթե կարծում ես ես կողմ եմ, որ խոպանային իրականությունում երեխան մեծանա, էդ առումով ես զզվելի հետամնաց եմ, եթե շանս ունենայի, դիկտատորական մակարդակով իրենց բոլորին կամ կստիպեի մնալ երեխաների կողքին, կամ կորել գրողի ծոցը, թող կինն/ամուսնինն ավելի լավ ընտանիք կազմի: ԱՄՆ-ն ինձ համար դրախտ չի, բայց էնտեղից իմ չափազանց մոտ ընկերուհին մեծացել էր խորթ հոր հետ, ում հարազատի նման սիրում էր, նախքան մոր ու այդ մարդու ամուսնությունն ինքն իրականում իրեն մենակ ու ոչ լիարժեք է զգացել, հետո ինքն իմացել է, որ եղբայր է ունենալու, քույր է ունենալու, իր կյանքը փոխվել է: Հիմիկվա իմ դիրքորոշումը նման օրինակների հիման վրա է ձևավորվել, եթե ես երբևէ իմանամ մի օրինակ, որ ոչ տրադիցիոն կողմնորոշման ընտանիքում երջանիկ երեխա է մեծացել, էլի գոնե մի փոքր հակված կլինեմ նման որդեգրմանը, թեև էլի ավելի շատ կվստահեմ օրինաչափությանը, քան մեկ օրինակի:

----------


## Rhayader

> Ռայի նյութը կարդացի: Իրականում տպավորված եմ, բայց փաստորեն պինգվինիկը պատշաճ դաստիարակություն չստացավ, քանի որ հայր դառնալով պինգվիններից մեկի մոտ արդեն ընդգծված արուի վարքագիծ ձևավորվեց ընդհուպ մինչև ընկերուհի գտնելն ու ընտանիքից հեռանալը:  Ես կյանքում մարդկանց նկատմամբ խտրականություն չեմ ցուցաբերել, լինի կրոնախև կապ չունի ինչ կրոնի, աթեիստ, սատանիստ, թեկուզ հենց սատանա ու այլմոլորակային, իմ պարագայում միայն իր անձնական հատկանիներով կենթարկվի խտրականության, ոչ թե ծագման կամ հայացքների: Երբ Երևանից գյուղ գնացի, իմ կաշվի վրա զգացի խտրականության ենթարկվելն ինչ է, այն էլ երեխա տարիքում, հետո երբ գյուղից եկա գյուղաքաղաք, էլ ավելի վատ ամեն ինչ վերապրեցի, դրանից հետո ես բացառվում է ասեմ  մարդիկ հոմոսեքսուալ են, ուրմեն վառել, թույլ չտալ երեխա որդեգրել: Չգիտեմ ինչի եմ էս աստիճան անկեղծանում, բայց մինչև 23 տարեկան ես առանց չափազանցնելու իմ սեռական կողմնորոշումը չգիտեի, կարող էի կուսիս տղաների նման վազել պատուհանի մոտ սիրուն աղջիկ նայելու, անպայման աչքերս հառել մինիներին ու դեկոլտեներին ու եթե ես սիրահարվեի ոչ թե հակառակ սեռի մարդու այլ նույն, ինչքան էլ հիվանդագին երեխա ցանկանայի, այդ քայլին չէի գնա, քանի որ չեմ ընդունում երկու մայր առանց հոր ընտանիք, ինչպես և երկու հայր առանց մոր: Երեխան լիարժեք մարդ դառնալու համար պիտի երկու սեռի ծնող էլ ունենա կամ պիտի նույն սեռի ծնողները հրաշալի հոգեբաններ լինեն կամ անընդհատ հոգեբանական վերահսկողություն լինի, որ երեխայի մոտ հոգեբանական տրավմաներ չլինեն, իսկ դա էլ իր հերթին նոր խտրականության է տանելու, թե ինչու ասենք սովորական ընտանքիներին նման ընթացակարգեր չեն պարտադրում, իսկ հոմոսեքսուալ ընտանիքներին պարտադրում են: Մի խոսքով, ես հարցի լուծում չեմ տեսնում, բայց հակված եմ համարել, որ հարկավոր չէ նման ընտանիքներին երեխա տրամադրել:


Ինչ-որ բան ուշադիր չես կարդացել, առաջին մի քանի նախադասությունդ չհասկացա:




> 1 դեպք, էն էլ եսիմ եղել ա թե չէ 
> 
> Բնության ինչի՞ն ա պետք սա, ցանկացած ֆիզիկական հատկանիշ կենդանական աշխարհում ի հայտ է եկել գոյության պայքարում, ես սենց եմ պատկերացնում: Սենց ա՞, թե՞ չէ: Երկու արուի միմյանցով հետաքրքված լինելն ինչո՞վ ա օգնելու տեսակի պահպանմանը, ոչ մի բանով, անօգուտ, տուֆտա զբաղմունք ա էլի, բնության մեջ տենց բաներ չկան, ինչքանով որ ես եմ նկատել:


Կենդանիների նույնասեռական լինելու մի դեպք չի, որ դիտարկվել ա, պարզապես կոնկրետ էդ դեպքը պրեսսայում լավ դիտարկվել ա: Ու հա, հաստատ եղել ա: Ես հետևում էի զարգացումներին ընթացքում:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Homosex...ior_in_animals

----------

erexa (07.08.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (07.08.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

Նկատի ունեմ, որ ...



> Ռոյի ու Սիլոյի ձվից առողջ ճուտ դուրս եկավ, որին գազանանոցի աշխատողներն անվանեցին Տանգո





> Սիլոն Ռոյին թողեց հանուն էգ պինգվին Սքրեփիի: Ռոյն այժմ միայնակ է, նա չի փորձում նոր կապ սկսել, լինի այն հետերոսեքսուալ թե հոմոսեքսուալ: Նա ու Սիլոն երբեմն շփվում են իրար հետ, բայց սեռական կամ սիրային բնույթի վարք իրար նկատմամբ չեն ցուցաբերում:


թե Տանգոն ում հետ մնաց, ես չիմացա, բայց իմացա, որ տանգոյի ի հայտ գալուց հետո արուներից մեկն իրեն ընկերուհի գտավ:

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ով որ ուզում ա գեյերի "սիրո" մասին իմանա, թե ոնց են իրանք սիրով զբաղվում, թող նայի էս վիդեոն…

----------


## Rhayader

> Նկատի ունեմ, որ ...
> 
> թե Տանգոն ում հետ մնաց, ես չիմացա, բայց իմացա, որ տանգոյի ի հայտ գալուց հետո արուներից մեկն իրեն ընկերուհի գտավ:


Տանգոն արդեն մեծացել էր, երբ բաժանվեցին:

----------


## Rhayader

> Ով որ ուզում ա գեյերի "սիրո" մասին իմանա, թե ոնց են իրանք սիրով զբաղվում, թող նայի էս վիդեոն…


Մենակ մի ասա, որ Brokeback Mountain-ի վերջում լաց չես եղել:

----------


## Alphaone

Այսինքն իրենք նորմալ մեծացրել էին, հենց ասածս դա էր, բնության մեջ նման որդեգրման նախադեպ եղել է, թե ոչ, հիմա հարկավոր է ուսումնասիրել համանման պատմությունները մարդկային հասարակություններում: Ես ամերիկացի զույգ անձամբ ճանաչում եմ, որ երեխաները երկու մայր ունեն ու իրենց երեխաների մոտ ոչ մի շեղում չկար, գրողների միությանն էինք հանդիպել, ճաշի ժամանակ երեխան մայրերից մեկին խնդրում էր, որ հայր բերեն, պահեն: Հիմա գանք Հայաստան:
- Պապ, ինչի՞ բոլոր էրեխեքը մամա ունեն, ես չէ:
- Փոխարենը դու երկու պապա ունես:
Իրականո՞ւմ դուք այս իրավիճակը նորմալ եք համարում:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մենակ մի ասա, որ Brokeback Mountain-ի վերջում լաց չես եղել:


էդ կինոն չեմ տեսել… ես գեյերից զզվում եմ…

----------

Վոլտերա (09.08.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Այսինքն իրենք նորմալ մեծացրել էին, հենց ասածս դա էր, բնության մեջ նման որդեգրման նախադեպ եղել է, թե ոչ, հիմա հարկավոր է ուսումնասիրել համանման պատմությունները մարդկային հասարակություններում: Ես ամերիկացի զույգ անձամբ ճանաչում եմ, որ երեխաները երկու մայր ունեն ու իրենց երեխաների մոտ ոչ մի շեղում չկար, գրողների միությանն էինք հանդիպել, ճաշի ժամանակ երեխան մայրերից մեկին խնդրում էր, որ հայր բերեն, պահեն: Հիմա գանք Հայաստան:
> - Պապ, ինչի՞ բոլոր էրեխեքը մամա ունեն, ես չէ:
> - Փոխարենը դու երկու պապա ունես:
> Իրականո՞ւմ դուք այս իրավիճակը նորմալ եք համարում:


Ալֆա ջան, որդեգրման նպատակը ոչ թե նա որ երեխան մամա պապա ունենա այլ բարեկեցիկ կյանք… դա խնամակալություն ա… ավելի լավ ա ըենց հարց տա քան մանկատանը մեծանա

----------


## CactuSoul

Ժողովուրդ, ես, ճիշտն ասած, հոգնել եմ էս քննարկումներից, ու մեծ հաճույքով էլ ոչ մի բան չէի գրի, եթե իմանայի, որ ինձ ճիշտ եք հասկացել։ Բայց չէ։ Չեմ հասկանում՝ ինչու եք բոլորդ ասածներս կլորացնում, մեկը դեպի վերև, մեկը՝ ներքև։ Չեմ ուզում հավատալ, որ էդքան քառակուսի եք մտածում, կներեք։

Մասնավորապես․ *Լիլ*ին ուզում եմ ասել, որ հաշմանդամների տեսել եմ «բավականին» մոտիկից, հաշմանդամ ծանոթներ, ընկերներ ու ազգականներ ունեմ կամ ունեցել եմ։ Չգիտեմ՝ որ ասածիցս ես մտածել, թե ես էդ մարդկանց (կամ հոմոսեքսուալներին, կամ օլիգարխներին, կամ բուսակերներին, կամ էլ ում ուզում ես մտցրու էս ցուցակի մեջ) չեմ համարում հասարակության լիարժեք անդամ: Իմ համեմատությունը լրիվ ուրիշ բանի համար էր, ցավում եմ, որ չեմ կարողանում էնպես արտահայտվել, որ միտքս հասկանաք, երևի իմ թերությունն է: Չնայած որ միշտ փորձում եմ միարժեք ձևակերպումներ տալ, որ սենց թյուրըմբռնումներ չլինեն… Իմ ասածն էն է, որ եթե կան հաշմանդամներ, եթե իրենք էլ հասարակության անդամ են ու ինձնից ու քեզնից պակաս չեն իրենց իրավունքները, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ օրինաչափ ա հաշմանդամ լինելը: Մեկը ես ամեն ինչ անելու եմ, որ չդառնամ էդպիսին, ու չեմ կարծում, թե ինչ-որ մեկը կա, ում համար մեկ ա՝ կդառնա, թե չէ: Ու չնայած դրան ոչ մեկս ապահովագրված չենք, ամեն ինչ էլ կյանքում կարող է պատահել… Բայց էն էլ եմ ուզում նշել, որ եթե ես, աստված չանի, հաշմանդամ լինեմ, մեկ ա, չեմ համարելու, թե դա ա նորմալ վիճակը: Եթե ես ինչ-որ բանի վերաբերյալ որոշակի կարծիք ունեմ, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, թե իմ կյանքում դրանից տարբեր բան չի կարող լինել: Դա նշանակում ա, որ եթե լինի, ես կիմանամ, որ մի բան էն չեղավ: Աստված չանի, եթե կյանքիս կեսին աղջկա տեսքով գտնեմ, եթե համոզված լինեմ, որ հենց ինքն ա ինձ պետք էս կյանքում, ու ինքն էլ ինձ սիրի, ես կլինեմ իր հետ, ու երջանիկ կլինեմ: Բայց ես կիմանամ, որ իմ մեջ մի բան էն չի, եթե տենց ա ստացվել, հասկանո՞ւմ ես:
Խնդրում եմ էս օրինակներիցս գլխիս հարսանիք չսարքել, ուղղակի փորձեք հասկանալ՝ ինչ եմ ասում:

Հոմոսեքսուալիզմը բնական ա, ես դրա դեմ բան չեմ ասում: Հազար ներողություն հաշմանդամության հետ համեմատելու համար, երանգները մգացրել եմ, իհարկե, բայց սկզբունքը նույնն ա:
Հիմա էլ չասեք, թե հաշմանդամներն են նեղանալու, որ համեմատելուց հետո ներողություն գրեցի :D

Իսկ որ ասում եմ՝ նորմալ կամ ոչ նորմալ, կարծեմ ես փորձել եմ սահմանումը տալ, ասել եմ, որ բնական հունից շեղված վիճակն եմ անվանում ոչ նորմալ: Ամեն մեկդ ձեր պատկերացրած նշանակությունն եք վերագրում ասածս բառերին, ես ի՞նչ մեղք ունեմ:

Էն էլ ասեմ, որ «ավանդական/ոչ ավանդական սեռական հարաբերություն» արտահայտությունը չեմ ընդունում, քանի որ ավանդույթի տեսանկյունից նույնասեռականությունն էլ ա ավանդական, մոտավորապես նույնքան հին, ինչքան իմ պատկերացրած ճիշտ տարբերակը: Բայց որ նույնասեռականության քարոզչությունը պիտի արգելվի, դրան միանշանակ կողմ եմ: Ճիշտ էնքան, ինչքան սեռականությանը վերաբերող մնացած տարատեսակ բաների քարոզչությանն եմ դեմ: Պետք չի ոչ արգելել, ոչ քարոզել: Սեռական առողջության մասին խոսել՝ հա, զգուշացնել վտանգների մասին՝ հա, բայց քարոզել, թե ինչ անես, ում հետ ու ոնց, էդ արդեն չեղավ: Մարդա իր համար թող որոշի՝ զուգընկերոջ հետ ինչ ա անում ու ոնց: Ինչքանով որ արդեն իրար հետ սեքս արած մարդկանց կյանքի մեջ մտնել չի կարելի, մի 2 էդքան էլ չի կարելի, երբ մտնում ես դեռ իրար հետ սեքս չարած մարդկանց կյանքերի մեջ ու ուղղություն ցույց տալիս: Էս իմ կարծիքն ա:

Սենց կամ մոտավորապես սենց: Հուսով եմ՝ գոնե էս անգամ գրածներիս տակից-վրայից չեղած բաներ չեք հասկանա:

Կարող ա բաներ կան, որ բաց եմ թողել, որ հիշեմ, հետո էլի կգրեմ:

----------

Alphaone (07.08.2013), keyboard (07.08.2013), Moonwalker (08.08.2013), Tig (07.08.2013), Ձայնալար (07.08.2013), Ուլուանա (08.08.2013), Վոլտերա (09.08.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

> Ալֆա ջան, որդեգրման նպատակը ոչ թե նա որ երեխան մամա պապա ունենա այլ բարեկեցիկ կյանք… դա խնամակալություն ա… ավելի լավ ա ըենց հարց տա քան մանկատանը մեծանա


 ասածս էլ հենց դա է, որ քանի չեմ համոզվել, որ նման ընտանիքը մանկատնից լավ է, իսկ հիմա հակառակում եմ համոզված, ես դեմ եմ լինելու իրենց կողմից երեխաների որդեգրմանը:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ասածս էլ հենց դա է, որ քանի չեմ համոզվել, որ նման ընտանիքը մանկատնից լավ է, իսկ հիմա հակառակում եմ համոզված, ես դեմ եմ լինելու իրենց կողմից երեխաների որդեգրմանը:


Դժվար չի տեսնել թե մանկատներում երեխաները ոնց են մեծանում… կարաս այցելես, թաքուն… ու կտեսնես թե ինչ պայմաններում ու ինչերի միջով են անցնում մինչև մեծանում են… մի հատ հոմլես կին կար, ասում էին եթե չես կարում երեխայիդ մեծացնես, մանկատուն հանձնի, ասեց ես մանկատանն եմ մեծացել ու կյանքում տենց բան չեմ անի քանի սաղ եմ… 

Դու պարզապես պատկերացում չունես թե մանկատունն ինչ ա… իսկ ընդեղ հարցեր ընդհանրապես ընդունված չի տալ… 

այցելի նոր կխոսանք…

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (07.08.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

> Դժվար չի տեսնել թե մանկատներում երեխաները ոնց են մեծանում… կարաս այցելես, թաքուն… ու կտեսնես թե ինչ պայմաններում ու ինչերի միջով են անցնում մինչև մեծանում են… մի հատ հոմլես կին կար, ասում էին եթե չես կարում երեխայիդ մեծացնես, մանկատուն հանձնի, ասեց ես մանկատանն եմ մեծացել ու կյանքում տենց բան չեմ անի քանի սաղ եմ… 
> 
> Դու պարզապես պատկերացում չունես թե մանկատունն ինչ ա… իսկ ընդեղ հարցեր ընդհանրապես ընդունված չի տալ… 
> 
> այցելի նոր կխոսանք…


մանկատանը երեխաների հետ առանց իրանց դայակների դեռ դպրոցից շատ մոտիկ եմ եղել, ինչի պատճառով լիքը ,,նորմալ,, ընտանիքների երեխաներ ինձ արհամարհում էին, մանկատանը մեծացած կուրսեցի եմ ունեցել, իրենց մոտ հիմնական խնդիրներին շատ լավ ծանոթ եմ, ես իրականում ինչից գաղափար չունեմ, չեմ խոսում, կամ հարցնում եմ բանից տեղյակ մարդկանցից, իմանում եմ, նոր եմ խոսում  :Tongue:   :Blush:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> մանկատանը երեխաների հետ առանց իրանց դայակների դեռ դպրոցից շատ մոտիկ եմ եղել, ինչի պատճառով լիքը ,,նորմալ,, ընտանիքների երեխաներ ինձ արհամարհում էին, մանկատանը մեծացած կուրսեցի եմ ունեցել, իրենց մոտ հիմնական խնդիրներին շատ լավ ծանոթ եմ, ես իրականում ինչից գաղափար չունեմ, չեմ խոսում, կամ հարցնում եմ բանից տեղյակ մարդկանցից, իմանում եմ, նոր եմ խոսում


Ես էլ եմ ծանոթ… հորեղբայրս երկու անգամ որդեգրել ա… եթե տենց լավ ա ինչի՞ են որդեգրության տալիս… թող մանկատներում մեծացնեն…

----------

Alphaone (07.08.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (07.08.2013)

----------


## Rhayader

> հաշմանդամների տեսել եմ «բավականին» մոտիկից, հաշմանդամ ծանոթներ, ընկերներ ու ազգականներ ունեմ կամ ունեցել եմ։ Չգիտեմ՝ որ ասածիցս ես մտածել, թե ես էդ մարդկանց (կամ հոմոսեքսուալներին, կամ օլիգարխներին, կամ բուսակերներին, կամ էլ ում ուզում ես մտցրու էս ցուցակի մեջ) չեմ համարում հասարակության լիարժեք անդամ


Quod erat faciendum)))

----------

Mephistopheles (07.08.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> երեխայի իրավունքը… ի՞նչ ա նշանակում երեխայի իրավունք…


Բարդ հարց ա, բայց շատ կարևոր հարց ա, ու իմ համար գլխավոր հարցն ա: Բոլոր էն որոշումներում, որտեղ կա ներգրավված երեխա, պիտի առաջին հերթին հաշվի առնել երեխայի իրավունքները: Մնացածը ածանցյալ են, երկրորդական են: 




> իհարկե ես միամիտ չեմ որ հիմա հարց բարձրացնեմ որ Հայաստանում որդեգրեն… Հայաստանում մի հատ գեյ կար էն էլ Ծոմակն էր… էն էլ արտագաղթեց… հասկանում եմ որ հիմա դա անհնար ա, բայց դիսկուսյա պետք ա սկսել… գոնե պտի խոսվի, որ 20000000 տարի հետո լինի, թե չէ կլինի 200000000000000 տարի հետո… 
> 
> էսի իրավունքների փոխկապակցություն ա…


Հաձայն եմ, ապո, եկեք դիսկուսենք, ասենք, քննարկենք, ծայրահեղությունների հետևից չընկնենք, ոչ թող կողմերը դեմերին հոմոֆոբ ասեն, ոչ էլ դեմերը կողմերին գ7:

----------


## Alphaone

> Ես էլ եմ ծանոթ… հորեղբայրս երկու անգամ որդեգրել ա… եթե տենց լավ ա ինչի՞ են որդեգրության տալիս… թող մանկատներում մեծացնեն…


Նախ, ես չեմ ասել, որ մանկատունը դրախտ է, վայց ինչո՞ւ ես էլ մանկատանը չմեծացա, բայց եթե անգամ մանկատունն իրականում շատ լավը լինի, ընտանիքում (նորմալ ընտանիքում) ավելի լավ է, մարդ ավելի լիարժեք է մեծանում, ավելի կյանքին պատրաստ:
 Մի ծանոթ տղա կար, ում հայրը հայտնի էր իր եղջույրներով, իսկ իրենց ընտանքիը՝ սկանդալներով, տասներկու տարեկանում մոր առաջ ծնկի իջած աղաչում էր, որ իրեն մանկատուն տանեն: Խնդիրն էնքան հասարակությունը չէր, ինչքան իրենց ներընտանեկան վիճակն ու խեղճ երեխայի անդադար սթրեսը: Ընտանիքներ կան, որ ավելի սթրեսային են, քան մանկատունը, թեև մանկատունը բնավ երեխայի համար լավագույն վայրը չի, բայց եթե խեղճ երեխան չարիքի մեջ է հայտնվել, գոնե պիտի լինի չարյաց փոքրագույնը: Պատկերացրեք, որ երեխան մանկուց մայր չի ճանաչել ու էդպես էլ կյանքում մայր չի ճանաչում: Հա ինքն ունի երկու ծնող, բայց չունի մայր, ի՞նչ հոգեվիճակում է ինքը լինելու, երբ առանց այդ էլ տառապել է մանկատանը: Պատահական չէ, որ երեխային ոչ թե անհատների են որդեգրության տալիս, այլ՝ ընտանիքների:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ժող, եկեք սևամորթներին արգելենք երեխա որդեգրել, քյառթերն իրենց որդեգրած երեխաներին անվանելու են «նեգրի ճուտ»: Ու ընդհանրապես, սևամորթներին կաստրացիայի ենթարկենք, որ երեխա չունենան: Որ երեխային «նեգր» չասեն:
> 
> Կամ՝ բոլոր նույնասեռականներին սպանենք, որովհետև ա) Կակտուսը դա նորմալ չի համարում բ) եթե իրենք ապրեն, իրենց դիսկրիմինացիայի են ենթարկելու:
> 
> Նորից կրկնեմ. մի խումբ մարդիկ այս թեմայում շատ բարդ ու գեղեցիկ բառերով ասում են, որ իրենք շովինիստ են: Խոսքը Տրիբունի ու Շինարարի մասին չի, իրենք պարզապես «զիջենք մեծամասնության կարծիքին, ինչքան էլ որ այն սխալ լինի» տեսանկյունն են ներկայացնում:


Ինչի՞ ենք ընկնում ծայրահեղությունների հետևից: Եթե կոնկրետ էս հարցում մարդ կա, որ կասկածներ ունի, դեռ չի նշանակում, որ ինքը մարդատյաց ա, ռասիստ ա: 

Նույն կերպ էլ ես կարամ հիմա ծայրահեղությունների հետևից ընկնեմ ու ասեմ, ժողովուրդ, եկեք երեխաներին որդեգրման տանք նառկոմաններին, սադիստներին, պինգվիններին, տերտերներին, մենակ վստահ լինենք որ իրանք հարուստ են ու երեխեքին լավ կպահեն, ու երեխեքն էլ մանկատներում չեն մնա:

----------

Alphaone (07.08.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ՀՀ Ոստիկանությունն առաջարկում է տուգանել միասեռականությունը քարոզողներին:


Իսկ առանց տուգանվելու կարելի՞ ա գռուպավուխա քարոզել  :Love:  Կամ ԲՍԴՄ ...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մեր հասարակությունն էնքան խնդիր ունի ճիշտ ընտանիքի, Արտ, որ  պարզապես որձի ներկայությունը տան մեջ դեռ հարց չի լուծում:


Այնպես ինչպես երկու որձին կամ երկու էգին երեխային որդեգրության տալը չի լուծում առանց խնամքի մնացած երեխաների խնդրիները:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ալֆա ջան, որդեգրման նպատակը ոչ թե նա որ երեխան մամա պապա ունենա այլ բարեկեցիկ կյանք…


Բա, ապեր, արի սաղ աղքատ ընտանիքներից երեխեքին հավաքենք, տանք թող հարուստները պահեն: Կամ էլ Բայի ասած արգելենք ոչ բարեկեցիկ ընտանիքներին երեխա ունենալ: 

Ընգեր, բարեկեցիկ կյանքը երեխայի նորմալ մեծանալու միայն մի գործոնն ա, էն էլ ոչ ամենակարևոր:

----------

Alphaone (07.08.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ժողովուրդ, ես, ճիշտն ասած, հոգնել եմ էս քննարկումներից, ու մեծ հաճույքով էլ ոչ մի բան չէի գրի, եթե իմանայի, որ ինձ ճիշտ եք հասկացել։ Բայց չէ։ Չեմ հասկանում՝ ինչու եք բոլորդ ասածներս կլորացնում, մեկը դեպի վերև, մեկը՝ ներքև։ Չեմ ուզում հավատալ, որ էդքան քառակուսի եք մտածում, կներեք։
> 
> Մասնավորապես․ *Լիլ*ին ուզում եմ ասել, որ հաշմանդամների տեսել եմ «բավականին» մոտիկից, հաշմանդամ ծանոթներ, ընկերներ ու ազգականներ ունեմ կամ ունեցել եմ։ Չգիտեմ՝ որ ասածիցս ես մտածել, թե ես էդ մարդկանց (կամ հոմոսեքսուալներին, կամ օլիգարխներին, կամ բուսակերներին, կամ էլ ում ուզում ես մտցրու էս ցուցակի մեջ) չեմ համարում հասարակության լիարժեք անդամ: Իմ համեմատությունը լրիվ ուրիշ բանի համար էր, ցավում եմ, որ չեմ կարողանում էնպես արտահայտվել, որ միտքս հասկանաք, երևի իմ թերությունն է: Չնայած որ միշտ փորձում եմ միարժեք ձևակերպումներ տալ, որ սենց թյուրըմբռնումներ չլինեն… Իմ ասածն էն է, որ եթե կան հաշմանդամներ, եթե իրենք էլ հասարակության անդամ են ու ինձնից ու քեզնից պակաս չեն իրենց իրավունքները, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ օրինաչափ ա հաշմանդամ լինելը: Մեկը ես ամեն ինչ անելու եմ, որ չդառնամ էդպիսին, ու չեմ կարծում, թե ինչ-որ մեկը կա, ում համար մեկ ա՝ կդառնա, թե չէ: Ու չնայած դրան ոչ մեկս ապահովագրված չենք, ամեն ինչ էլ կյանքում կարող է պատահել… Բայց էն էլ եմ ուզում նշել, որ եթե ես, աստված չանի, հաշմանդամ լինեմ, մեկ ա, չեմ համարելու, թե դա ա նորմալ վիճակը: Եթե ես ինչ-որ բանի վերաբերյալ որոշակի կարծիք ունեմ, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, թե իմ կյանքում դրանից տարբեր բան չի կարող լինել: Դա նշանակում ա, որ եթե լինի, ես կիմանամ, որ մի բան էն չեղավ: Աստված չանի, եթե կյանքիս կեսին աղջկա տեսքով գտնեմ, եթե համոզված լինեմ, որ հենց ինքն ա ինձ պետք էս կյանքում, ու ինքն էլ ինձ սիրի, ես կլինեմ իր հետ, ու երջանիկ կլինեմ: Բայց ես կիմանամ, որ իմ մեջ մի բան էն չի, եթե տենց ա ստացվել, հասկանո՞ւմ ես:
> Խնդրում եմ էս օրինակներիցս գլխիս հարսանիք չսարքել, ուղղակի փորձեք հասկանալ՝ ինչ եմ ասում:
> 
> Հոմոսեքսուալիզմը բնական ա, ես դրա դեմ բան չեմ ասում: Հազար ներողություն հաշմանդամության հետ համեմատելու համար, երանգները մգացրել եմ, իհարկե, բայց սկզբունքը նույնն ա:
> Հիմա էլ չասեք, թե հաշմանդամներն են նեղանալու, որ համեմատելուց հետո ներողություն գրեցի 
> 
> Իսկ որ ասում եմ՝ նորմալ կամ ոչ նորմալ, կարծեմ ես փորձել եմ սահմանումը տալ, ասել եմ, որ բնական հունից շեղված վիճակն եմ անվանում ոչ նորմալ: Ամեն մեկդ ձեր պատկերացրած նշանակությունն եք վերագրում ասածս բառերին, ես ի՞նչ մեղք ունեմ:
> ...


*Ան* ջան, շնորհակալ եմ հանգամանալից պատասխանի համար:
*Բայ*, համը մի հանի էլի:

----------

keyboard (07.08.2013)

----------


## Rhayader

> Ինչի՞ ենք ընկնում ծայրահեղությունների հետևից: Եթե կոնկրետ էս հարցում մարդ կա, որ կասկածներ ունի, դեռ չի նշանակում, որ ինքը մարդատյաց ա, ռասիստ ա: 
> 
> Նույն կերպ էլ ես կարամ հիմա ծայրահեղությունների հետևից ընկնեմ ու ասեմ, ժողովուրդ, եկեք երեխաներին որդեգրման տանք նառկոմաններին, սադիստներին, պինգվիններին, տերտերներին, մենակ վստահ լինենք որ իրանք հարուստ են ու երեխեքին լավ կպահեն, ու երեխեքն էլ մանկատներում չեն մնա:


Կասկածներ բոլորն էլ ունեն, Տրիբուն: Կասկածների կամ համոզվածության հիման վրա մարդկանց իրավունքից զրկողներն են խնդիր:

Ամբողջ ընթացքում ես ասում եմ, որ որդեգրման խիստ չափանիշ պիտի լինի՝ պիտի գնահատվի մարդու ծնող լինելու ունակությունը: Ոչ թե սեռը, ազգությունը, ռասան և այլն: Իմ փաստարկները, որ դու անվանում ես ծայրահեղականություն, ռացիոնալ են: Իսկ քո ծայրահեղությունն՝ աբսուրդ ու ոչ մի կերպ չարդարացված: Ու անհամարժեք իմ ասածին: Ասենք ոնց որ ես ասեմ՝ էս մարդուն վիտամին C ա պետք էսինչ սիմպտոմատիկայի առկայության պատճառով, դու ասես՝ որ տենց ա, արի էն մյուս մարդու ականջը կտրենք:

----------

Mephistopheles (07.08.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (07.08.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Կասկածներ բոլորն էլ ունեն, Տրիբուն: Կասկածների կամ համոզվածության հիման վրա մարդկանց իրավունքից զրկողներն են խնդիր:


Ես գոնե էս թեմայում դեռ չեմ նկատել նենց գրառում, որից կարելի ա եզրակացնել, որ գեյերի իրավունքները ինչ-որ մեկը ոտնահարում ա: Ստեղ կշեռքի վրայա դրվել գեյերի իրավունքներն ընդդեմ երեխաների իրավունքների: Մի երկու թեթև գրառում ա եղել «նորմալ»-«ոչ նոմալ» կարգի, էն էլ գրառողները հետո բացատրել են, թե ինչ ի նկատի ունեին: Էս թեման, թու-թու-թու, ի զարմանս ինձ մնում ա կոռեկտության սահմաններում: Դաժե Չամիչը չի մտել էս թեմա դեռ  :LOL: 

Ուրիշ բան, որ սկզբից Մեֆը, թեթև Բյուրը, հետո էլ դու, սաղ քննարկումը շեղեցիք գեյերի իրավունքների ուղղությամբ, քանի որ աչքիս ուրիշ փաստարկ չունեիք:

----------

Alphaone (07.08.2013), CactuSoul (07.08.2013), Chuk (08.08.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, էս քո ամբողջ թվարկածն ինձ համար անոմալիա է, ես բացառությունների մասին չէի ասում, օրինաչափությունների մասին էի ասում, առանց այդ էլ դժբախտ երեխաներն էս մոլորակում ահավաոր շատ են, դեռ մի բան էլ ավելացնելն արդար չի երեխաների հանդեպ: Ամենատարածվածը էդ ամենից խոպանային իրականությունն է: Եթե կարծում ես ես կողմ եմ, որ խոպանային իրականությունում երեխան մեծանա, էդ առումով ես զզվելի հետամնաց եմ, եթե շանս ունենայի, դիկտատորական մակարդակով իրենց բոլորին կամ կստիպեի մնալ երեխաների կողքին, կամ կորել գրողի ծոցը, թող կինն/ամուսնինն ավելի լավ ընտանիք կազմի: ԱՄՆ-ն ինձ համար դրախտ չի, բայց էնտեղից իմ չափազանց մոտ ընկերուհին մեծացել էր խորթ հոր հետ, ում հարազատի նման սիրում էր, նախքան մոր ու այդ մարդու ամուսնությունն ինքն իրականում իրեն մենակ ու ոչ լիարժեք է զգացել, հետո ինքն իմացել է, որ եղբայր է ունենալու, քույր է ունենալու, իր կյանքը փոխվել է: Հիմիկվա իմ դիրքորոշումը նման օրինակների հիման վրա է ձևավորվել, եթե ես երբևէ իմանամ մի օրինակ, որ ոչ տրադիցիոն կողմնորոշման ընտանիքում երջանիկ երեխա է մեծացել, էլի գոնե մի փոքր հակված կլինեմ նման որդեգրմանը, թեև էլի ավելի շատ կվստահեմ օրինաչափությանը, քան մեկ օրինակի:


Վարդ, շատ սխալվում ես, եթե մենակ ներդաշնակ ընտանիքն ես նորմալ համարում: Էն մնացած քանդված, կիսաքանդված, իրար չհասկացող, ամուսնալուծված ու այլ տիպի բոլոր-բոլոր ընտանիքները նույնպես նորմա են: Մարդկային հասարակությունը հենց դրանով ա հետաքրքիր, որ նորման բացարձակ մեծություն չի, այլ շարունակական ա, լիքը տարբեր շերտեր ա ընդգրկում: Ու եթե դու ընդունում ես, որ մենակ խիստ ներդաշնակ ընտանիքի երեխան ա երջանիկ, ուրեմն վատ լուր ունեմ քեզ համար. աշխարհի մարդկանց շա՜տ մեծ մասը դժբախտ ա:

Իսկ չե՞ս մտածել, որ քո ընկերուհին երջանիկ ա, որովհետև ԱՄՆ-ում ա մեծացել, ոչ թե որովհետև խորթ հայր ունի: 

Ես էլ շատ բան իմ մանկությունից կարամ պատմեմ, ու իմ մանկության ամենավատ շրջանը վաղը 90-ականներն էին, երբ ուտելու բան չկար, մութ ու ցուրտ էր, մամաս ու պապաս սաղ օրը կռիվ էին անում, իսկ ամենաերջանիկ շրջանը 95-97-ն էր, երբ մամայիս հետ Պրագայում էինք ապրում, երբ ծնողներս արդեն բաժանված էին: Տեսնու՞մ ես, որ միանշանակ չի:  




> Այսինքն իրենք նորմալ մեծացրել էին, հենց ասածս դա էր, բնության մեջ նման որդեգրման նախադեպ եղել է, թե ոչ, հիմա հարկավոր է ուսումնասիրել համանման պատմությունները մարդկային հասարակություններում: Ես ամերիկացի զույգ անձամբ ճանաչում եմ, որ երեխաները երկու մայր ունեն ու իրենց երեխաների մոտ ոչ մի շեղում չկար, գրողների միությանն էինք հանդիպել, ճաշի ժամանակ երեխան մայրերից մեկին խնդրում էր, որ հայր բերեն, պահեն: Հիմա գանք Հայաստան:
> - Պապ, ինչի՞ բոլոր էրեխեքը մամա ունեն, ես չէ:
> - Փոխարենը դու երկու պապա ունես:
> Իրականո՞ւմ դուք այս իրավիճակը նորմալ եք համարում:


Վարդ, բնության ամբողջ խնդիրն էն ա, որ սովորաբար արուն չի մասնակցում նոր սերնդի խնամքին, իսկ հոմոսեքսուալիզմն էնտեղ մենակ սեքս ա, ոչ մի ավելի լուրջ հարաբերություն: Բնության մեջ շատ են նկարագրված դեպքերը, երբ սատկած կատվի ձագերին մեկ այլ կատու ա ծիծիկ տվել, անգամ երբ շուն ա ծիծիկ տվել: Բայց բնությունը չես համեմատի, որովհետև բնության մեջ ընտանիք կոչվածը համարյա չկա:

Ու հա, նորմալ ա, թող ասի երկու պապա ունեմ, ի՞նչ ա էղել որ: Ես էլ փոքր ժամանակ հպարտ-հպարտ ասում էի, որ վեց տատիկ ունեմ (մի պապիկս հինգ անգամ ա ամուսնացել), երկու մամա, երկու պապա: Հլը թող ինձ բան ասող լիներ:

----------

Mephistopheles (07.08.2013)

----------


## Rhayader

> Ես գոնե էս թեմայում դեռ չեմ նկատել նենց գրառում, որից կարելի ա եզրակացնել, որ գեյերի իրավունքները ինչ-որ մեկը ոտնահարում ա: Ստեղ կշեռքի վրայա դրվել գեյերի իրավունքներն ընդդեմ երեխաների իրավունքների: Մի երկու թեթև գրառում ա եղել «նորմալ»-«ոչ նոմալ» կարգի, էն էլ գրառողները հետո բացատրել են, թե ինչ ի նկատի ունեին: Էս թեման, թու-թու-թու, ի զարմանս ինձ մնում ա կոռեկտության սահմաններում: Դաժե Չամիչը չի մտել էս թեմա դեռ 
> 
> Ուրիշ բան, որ սկզբից Մեֆը, թեթև Բյուրը, հետո էլ դու, սաղ քննարկումը շեղեցիք գեյերի իրավունքների ուղղությամբ, քանի որ աչքիս ուրիշ փաստարկ չունեիք:


Նայի, գեյերը երեխա որդեգրելիս ուղղակի կերպով երեխաների իրավունքներն ինչ-որ կերպ ոտնահարու՞մ են: Թե՞ քյառթերն են հիպոթետիկ կարող ոտնահարել գեյերի որդեգրած երեխաների իրավունքները:

----------

Mephistopheles (07.08.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Նայի, գեյերը երեխա որդեգրելիս ուղղակի կերպով երեխաների իրավունքներն ինչ-որ կերպ ոտնահարու՞մ են: Թե՞ քյառթերն են հիպոթետիկ կարող ոտնահարել գեյերի որդեգրած երեխաների իրավունքները:


Էն որ քյառթերը կարող են ոտնահարել գեյերի որդեգրած երեխաների իրավունքները, երեխայի իրավունքների ոտանահարում ա տգետ քռառթի կողմից: Էն որ երեխային որդեգրման կարող են տալ իմանալով որ քյառթերը կարող են ոտնահարել գեյերի կողմից որդեգրված երեխաների իրավունքները, երեխաների իրավունքների գիտակցված ոտնահարում ա:

----------

Alphaone (07.08.2013), Արէա (08.08.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

Բյուր, ես նորմալ ընտանիք չեմ համարում էն ընտանքիները, ուր ամուսնացան ու մինչ մահ միասին եղան, լրիվ նորմալ ա, որ մարդիկ բաժանվում են, զույգից մեկը մահանում ա, դրա դեմ ոչինչ ես կարող անել, բայց որ երեխան իրավունք ունի լիարժեք ընտանիքում մեծանալ, ոչ միայն ես եմ ասում, այլ՝ երեխայի իրավուքների հնարավոր բոլոր հռչակագրերն ու կոնվենցիաները, իսկ առանց այդ էլ խոցելի վիճակում գտնվող երեխային ևս մեկ անգամ պոտենցիալ ռիսկի ենթարկել ու տալ երկու մամայի կամ երկու պապայի, ինչը կարող է հոգեբանական լիքը խնդիրների հանգեցնել, անմարդկային արարք է առնվազն, իսկ այն, որ աշխարհի մարդկանց գերակշռող մասը դժբախտ են ինձ համար նորություն չի  :Jpit:

----------

Տրիբուն (07.08.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Էն որ քյառթերը կարող են ոտնահարել գեյերի որդեգրած երեխաների իրավունքները, երեխայի իրավունքների ոտանահարում ա տգետ քռառթի կողմից: Էն որ երեխային որդեգրման կարող են տալ իմանալով որ քյառթերը կարող են ոտնահարել գեյերի կողմից որդեգրված երեխաների իրավունքները, երեխաների իրավունքների գիտակցված ոտնահարում ա:


so քյառթերն են ձեզ ասելու որդեգրման ինչ չափանիշ սահմանե՞մ… եթե քյառթերին չեք կարում կարգի հրավիրեք ուրեմն վաբշե երեխա ոչ մի ոչ քյառթ պտի չունենա, որտև քյառթի համար միշտ էլ առիթ ու պատճառ կա… կարող ա՞ մի հատ էլ քյառթից հարցնենք երեխա ունենանք թե չէ՝ դաբռոն տա նոր ունենանք… 

իմիջայլոց հենց էս մտածողությունն ա որ երկիրն էս վիճակի մեջ ա…

----------

Rhayader (08.08.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> http://www.police.am/news/view/%C2%A...%A8050813.html
> 
> Օրինագծի տեքստը: Աչքիս ես վերջապես կնստեմ, հա


Դժվար նստես: Վարչականով ա գնում, քրեականով չի: Ուրիշ բան մտածի:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, ես նորմալ ընտանիք չեմ համարում էն ընտանքիները, ուր ամուսնացան ու մինչ մահ միասին եղան, լրիվ նորմալ ա, որ մարդիկ բաժանվում են, զույգից մեկը մահանում ա, դրա դեմ ոչինչ ես կարող անել, բայց որ երեխան իրավունք ունի լիարժեք ընտանիքում մեծանալ, ոչ միայն ես եմ ասում, այլ՝ երեխայի իրավուքների հնարավոր բոլոր հռչակագրերն ու կոնվենցիաները, իսկ առանց այդ էլ խոցելի վիճակում գտնվող երեխային ևս մեկ անգամ պոտենցիալ ռիսկի ենթարկել ու տալ երկու մամայի կամ երկու պապայի, ինչը կարող է հոգեբանական լիքը խնդիրների հանգեցնել, անմարդկային արարք է առնվազն, իսկ այն, որ աշխարհի մարդկանց գերակշռող մասը դժբախտ են ինձ համար նորություն չի


Բայց ո՞վ ա ասում, որ երկու մամա կամ երկու պապան մի մամա ու մի պապայից վատ են: Ո՞վ ա ասում, որ ռիսկ ա: Հակառակը, երեխային մանկատան ճիրաններից փրկում ես, նորմալ ապագայի հնարավորություն ստեղծում:

----------

Mephistopheles (08.08.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ես գոնե էս թեմայում դեռ չեմ նկատել նենց գրառում, որից կարելի ա եզրակացնել, որ գեյերի իրավունքները ինչ-որ մեկը ոտնահարում ա: Ստեղ կշեռքի վրայա դրվել գեյերի իրավունքներն ընդդեմ երեխաների իրավունքների: Մի երկու թեթև գրառում ա եղել «նորմալ»-«ոչ նոմալ» կարգի, էն էլ գրառողները հետո բացատրել են, թե ինչ ի նկատի ունեին: Էս թեման, թու-թու-թու, ի զարմանս ինձ մնում ա կոռեկտության սահմաններում: Դաժե Չամիչը չի մտել էս թեմա դեռ 
> 
> Ուրիշ բան, որ սկզբից Մեֆը, թեթև Բյուրը, հետո էլ դու, սաղ քննարկումը շեղեցիք գեյերի իրավունքների ուղղությամբ, քանի որ աչքիս ուրիշ փաստարկ չունեիք:


ապեր, բաց տեքստով ասում եք որ գեյերը երեխա չեն կարա որդեգրեն որտև գեյ են… նորմալ մարդ են ամեն ինչ լավ ա բայց գեյ են դրա համար էլ չեն կարա… բա էս ի՞նչ ա… եթե նորմալ մարդ են, ուրեմն պտի կարանան բոլոր նորմալ մարդկանց իրավունքներից օգտվեն, չէ՞…

----------


## Alphaone

> so քյառթերն են ձեզ ասելու որդեգրման ինչ չափանիշ սահմանե՞մ… եթե քյառթերին չեք կարում կարգի հրավիրեք ուրեմն վաբշե երեխա ոչ մի ոչ քյառթ պտի չունենա, որտև քյառթի համար միշտ էլ առիթ ու պատճառ կա… 
> 
> իմիջայլոց հենց էս մտածողությունն ա որ երկիրն էս վիճակի մեջ ա…


Մեֆ ջան, ինձնով լիեր ես երեխաներին քյառթ դաստիարակող քյառթերի ձեռքից էլ երեխաներին կառնեի, բայց մեր հասարակություն ու ոչ միայն հայ հասարակությունը հաշմանդամ ա ու էդ հաշմանդամ հասարակության մեջ էլ գոյություն ունեն խոցելի խմբեր, որ իրենք իրենց չեն կարող պաշտպանել, էդ խոցելի խմբերի մեջ էլ ամենակարևորն ու ամենախոցելին երեխաներն են, քանի որ իրենք են մարդկային հասարակության ապագան: Դրա համար ստիպված ենք եղած միջոցներով առավելագույնն ապահովել երեխաների համար: Ես ինքս հաստատ չէի ուզի մեծանալ երկու նույն սեռն ունեցող ծնողների ընտանիքում, վաղը հենց մանկատան ծանոթ երեխաների եմ հանդիպելու, կհարցնեմ՝ կուզեն նման ընտանիքում մեծանալ, թե չէ, կհարցնեմ լիովին չեզոք ու անկողմնակալ ու եթե անգամ մի հոգի ասի, որ հա, ավելի լավ է այդ ընտանքիը, քան մանկատունը, ես ներողություն կխնդրեմ, բայց ես առավել քան վստահ եմ, որ ոչ մեկն էլ նման պատասխան հայ երեխաներից չի տա ու ոչ նրա համար, որ իրենք քյարթ են, այլ նրա համար, որ իրենց մեծ մասը մամա,պապա, քուրիկ, ապերիկ ընտանիք է երազում, ոչ թե պապա,պապա, մամա, մամա, քուրիկ ապերիկ ընտանիք:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Այնպես ինչպես երկու որձին կամ երկու էգին երեխային որդեգրության տալը չի լուծում առանց խնամքի մնացած երեխաների խնդրիները:


ո՞նց չի լուծում… եթե մարդկանց բոլոր հատկություններն ու պայմանները համապատասխանում ա, ի՞նչն ա խանգարելու…

Ժող, խնդրում եմ քննարկումները գոտկատեղից վերև պահեք…

----------


## Տրիբուն

> so քյառթերն են ձեզ ասելու որդեգրման ինչ չափանիշ սահմանե՞մ… եթե քյառթերին չեք կարում կարգի հրավիրեք ուրեմն վաբշե երեխա ոչ մի ոչ քյառթ պտի չունենա, որտև քյառթի համար միշտ էլ առիթ ու պատճառ կա… 
> 
> իմիջայլոց հենց էս մտածողությունն ա որ երկիրն էս վիճակի մեջ ա…


Քյառթը քո հասարակության անդամն ա, մի մասն ա, էս պահին լուրջ մասը: Երկրորդ, քյառթը հարցի մենակ մի կողմն ա, լիքը ուրիշ կողմեր էլ կան, որոնք քննարկվել են: Հենց քո գրածի վերևում Alphaone-ի գրածը կարդա: 

Երրորդ, երկիրը իրոք քաքի մեջ, քանի որ քյառթը երկրիդ բոլոր ոլորտներում ա: Գյոռմամիշ տգետները երկրիդ տերեր են, ապեր: Առանց էն էլ մենք ահավոր ծայրահեղացված հարաբերությունների փուլում ենք, ու վաբշե վախտը չի, որ որդեգրման չափանիշները համապատասխանեցվեն ոչ տրադիցիոն ընտանիքների պահանջներին: Մի հատ Ծոմակի փաբը հայոց հարց էին սարքել, բա պատկերացնու՞մ ես, որ հիմա տենց հարց բարձրանա, ինչ ա կատարվելու: Սաղ դարդ ու ցավը թողած պիտի գեյ փրկենք, իսկ գյոռմամիշները էլի շարունակեն իրանց գործը: 

Ընկեր, գեյերին մի կողմ թողնենք, ու ասենք, որ մենք սաղս ուզում ենք, որ երեխաները լավ ապագա ունենան ու պաշտպանված լինեն: Մեր մեջ ասած, ու լրիվ անկեղծ, եթե երեխան հայրյուր տոկոսով պաշտպանված լինի, իմ համար մեկ ա, թե ով կորդեգրի: Ես հազար տոկոսանոց երաշխիք եմ ուզում, որ երեխաների համար լավ ա լինելու: Դու վախեցի նրանից, որ աղքատացող ու արտագաղթող երկրում վաղը մյուս օր լուրջ խնդիր ա դառնալու երեխաների սեռական շաահագործումը, աշխատանքը, առուտուրը, օրգանների վաճառքը, ընգեր:

----------

Արէա (08.08.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ ջան, ինձնով լիեր ես երեխաներին քյառթ դաստիարակող քյառթերի ձեռքից էլ երեխաներին կառնեի, բայց մեր հասարակություն ու ոչ միայն հայ հասարակությունը հաշմանդամ ա ու էդ հաշմանդամ հասարակության մեջ էլ գոյություն ունեն խոցելի խմբեր, որ իրենք իրենց չեն կարող պաշտպանել, էդ խոցելի խմբերի մեջ էլ ամենակարևորն ու ամենախոցելին երեխաներն են, քանի որ իրենք են մարդկային հասարակության ապագան: Դրա համար ստիպված ենք եղած միջոցներով առավելագույնն ապահովել երեխաների համար: Ես ինքս հաստատ չէի ուզի մեծանալ երկու նույն սեռն ունեցող ծնողների ընտանիքում, վաղը հենց մանկատան ծանոթ երեխաների եմ հանդիպելու, կհարցնեմ՝ կուզեն նման ընտանիքում մեծանալ, թե չէ, կհարցնեմ լիովին չեզոք ու անկողմնակալ ու եթե անգամ մի հոգի ասի, որ հա, ավելի լավ է այդ ընտանքիը, քան մանկատունը, ես ներողություն կխնդրեմ, բայց ես առավել քան վստահ եմ, որ ոչ մեկն էլ նման պատասխան հայ երեխաներից չի տա ու ոչ նրա համար, որ իրենք քյարթ են, այլ նրա համար, որ իրենց մեծ մասը մամա,պապա, քուրիկ, ապերիկ ընտանիք է երազում, ոչ թե պապա,պապա, մամա, մամա, քուրիկ ապերիկ ընտանիք:


Ալֆա ջան, ախր բաց տեքստով գրած ա… ի՞նչ եք ուզում մտածեմ… 

առայժմ ձեր արգումենտները հետևյալն են

1. քյառթը կնեղացնի
2. բա որ ասի ինչի պապա կամ մամա չունեմ բոլոր երեխաների պես…

ուրիշ արգումենտ եթե կա, ասեք…

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (08.08.2013), Աթեիստ (08.08.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Բյուր, ես նորմալ ընտանիք չեմ համարում էն ընտանքիները, ուր ամուսնացան ու մինչ մահ միասին եղան, լրիվ նորմալ ա, որ մարդիկ բաժանվում են, զույգից մեկը մահանում ա, դրա դեմ ոչինչ ես կարող անել, բայց որ երեխան իրավունք ունի լիարժեք ընտանիքում մեծանալ, ոչ միայն ես եմ ասում, այլ՝ երեխայի իրավուքների հնարավոր բոլոր հռչակագրերն ու կոնվենցիաները, իսկ առանց այդ էլ խոցելի վիճակում գտնվող երեխային ևս մեկ անգամ *պոտենցիալ ռիսկի* ենթարկել ու տալ երկու մամայի կամ երկու պապայի, ինչը կարող է հոգեբանական լիքը խնդիրների հանգեցնել, անմարդկային արարք է առնվազն, իսկ այն, որ աշխարհի մարդկանց գերակշռող մասը դժբախտ են ինձ համար նորություն չի


ի՞նչն ա ռիսկը, որ ուրիշ որդեգրած ընտանիքում կարող ա չլինի, բացառվում ա… պոտենցիալ ռիսկ ամեն տեղ կա, ինչի՞ եք հենց էդ խմբի ռիսկերը մեծացնում…

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (08.08.2013), Աթեիստ (08.08.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ո՞նց չի լուծում… եթե մարդկանց բոլոր հատկություններն ու պայմանները համապատասխանում ա, ի՞նչն ա խանգարելու…
> 
> Ժող, խնդրում եմ քննարկումները գոտկատեղից վերև պահեք…


Չես կարա պահես գոտկատեղից վերև, քանի որ հոմոսեքսուալիզմը նաև սեռական վարք ա: Դու ուզում ես գլխավոր գործոններից մեկը դնես մի կողմ: 

Բայց քո խաթեր ես կարամ ներքև չիջնեմ - գլխավոր խոչընդոտը, որ ես եմ տեսնում էտ էն ա, որ էս պահին, ամբողջ աշխարհում հոմոսեքսուալ զույգերը, եթե նույնիսկ գրանցված են կամ դաժե եկեղեցով ամուսնացել են, համարվում են ոչ-տրադիցիոն ընտանիքներ: Իսկ երեխան ծնվում ա տրադիցիոն հարաբերություններից: Հետևապես, տրադիցիոն հարաբերություններից ծնված երեխային, առանց իր կամքը հաշվի առնելու, ոչ տրադիցիոն ընտանիքին որդեգրման տալը համարում եմ երեխայի իրավունքների ոտնահարում:  

Ու խնդրում եմ էլի աբսուրդ բաներ չասել - երեխաները ծնվում են նաև արհեստական բեղմնավորմամբ, սուրոգատ մայրեր, և այլն: Սաղս էլ հասկանում ենք, որ դրանք տրադիցիոն հարաբերությունների փոխարինող են:

----------


## Alphaone

տնաշեն, էդքան գրածիցս մենակ էդ երկուսն առանձնացրեցիր  :Sad:  մնացած փաստարկներն էլ թող մնա վաղը, էսօր արդեն ուղեղս կեսգիշերային կիսաքնության փուլում է  :Smile:

----------


## ivy

> Գերմանիայում նույն սեռի ներկայացուցիչների միջև ամուսնության օրենքը չի անցել, բայց Գերմանիայում բնակչության 52% կողմ ա նույն սեռի ամուսնությունների,  60% կողմ ա որդեգրումներին:Ու հաստատ նենց չի, որ բոլորը գեյ են, դրանից ա:   Իսկ էս նույն օրենքը եւրոպական երկրների ու Հայաստանի համար նույն բնույթը չունեն:  Ամուսնացածները ավելի քիչ հարկ են մուծում, քան չամուսնացածները: *Եթե գեյերին չեն թույլատրում ամուսնությունը գրանցել, դուրս է գալիս, որ ավելի շատ հարկ պետք է մուծեն, քան սովորական ընտանիքները ու դա դառնում է խտրական մոտեցում:* Այսինքն, պրակտիկ խնդիրներ էլ կան, փողային: 
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերվում ա երեխա որդեգրելուն:   Գերմանիայում դեռ թույլատրված չի:


Մի քիչ հավելյալ ինֆորմացիա:
Գերմանիայում թույլատրվում է այսպես կոչված "Lebenspartnerschaft" միասեռական զույգերի միջև: Այսինքն՝ իրենք իրավունք ունեն գրանցելու իրենց «զուգընկեր» լինելու փաստը. դա դեռ իրական «ամուսնություն» չի, բայց արդեն ինչ-որ բան է: Ինչ վերաբերվում է հարկերին, ապա «զուգընկեր» գրանցված միասեռական զույգերն ու ամուսնացած սովորական զույգերը հիմա արդեն մտնում են *նույն հարկային կատեգորիայի տակ*. էդ փողային խնդիրը չկա, երկու դեպքում էլ քչանում են հարկերը:

Որդեգրման հետ կապված: Գերմանիայում միասեռական անձը կարող է որդեգրել իր զուգընկերոջ երեխային, հուսով եմ՝ շուտով օրենքը կտարածվի նաև «օտար» երեխա որդեգրելու վրա:

----------

keyboard (08.08.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (08.08.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Չես կարա պահես գոտկատեղից վերև, քանի որ հոմոսեքսուալիզմը նաև սեռական վարք ա: Դու ուզում ես գլխավոր գործոններից մեկը դնես մի կողմ: 
> 
> Բայց քո խաթեր ես կարամ ներքև չիջնեմ - գլխավոր խոչընդոտը, որ ես եմ տեսնում էտ էն ա, որ էս պահին, ամբողջ աշխարհում հոմոսեքսուալ զույգերը, եթե նույնիսկ գրանցված են կամ դաժե եկեղեցով ամուսնացել են, համարվում են ոչ-տրադիցիոն ընտանիքներ: Իսկ երեխան ծնվում ա տրադիցիոն հարաբերություններից: Հետևապես, տրադիցիոն հարաբերություններից ծնված երեխային, առանց իր կամքը հաշվի առնելու, ոչ տրադիցիոն ընտանիքին որդեգրման տալը համարում եմ երեխայի իրավունքների ոտնահարում:  
> 
> Ու խնդրում եմ էլի աբսուրդ բաներ չասել - երեխաները ծնվում են նաև արհեստական բեղմնավորմամբ, սուրոգատ մայրեր, և այլն: Սաղս էլ հասկանում ենք, որ դրանք տրադիցիոն հարաբերությունների փոխարինող են:


ապեր ես իմ գրառման մեջ, էն երկարի… պարզ գրել էի թե ոնց ա սեքշուալիթին ազդկում երեխայի վրա… 0 ա… 

երեխի իրավունքից էիր խոսում թե պտի հարցնենք ֆլան ֆստան… օքեյ, դե ուրեմն երեխին պտի բացատրես թե ինչ ա հետերոն և ինչ ա հոմոն, ու հետո բացատրես թե ոնց ա դա ազդելու իրա կյանքի վրա ու թողես որ որոշի… կարա՞ս… 

որևէ մեկի ծնող, ստեղ, իրան բացատրել ա՞ իրանք ննջարանում ինչով են զբաղված… 

որտև դուք խոսում եք սեքսից, ոչ թե երեխայի իրավունքից...

դուք մի արգումենտ ունեք էն էլ էն ա որ երկու տղա կամ երկու աղջիկ իրանց ննաջարանում գիշերը սեքսով են զբաղվում, բայց առայժմ դուք չեք կարողացել կապել դա որդեգրելու հետ... հազարումի սուտի պատճառներ եք բերել, բայց ոչ իրական… 

ինչ վերաբերվում ա տրադիցիոն ընտանիքներին… fuck'm ուրեմն ժամանակն ա վերացնել էդ ստերեոտիպը… կարմիր խնձորնել ա տրադիցիոն ընտանիքի մաս, էն որ վախտին քավորը պտի առաջին գիշերը հարսին մի հատ հաքներ, էդ էլ տրադիցիա, կուսությունն էլ տրադիցիա, բայց չգիտես ինչի էդ տրադիցիան կարում եք չեղյալ համարեք... double standard-ը վատ բան ա… 

ամբողջ աշխարհը գլուխը քարովն ա տվել, ամբողջ աշխարհում հոմոսեքսուալները իրանց երեխաներին լավ էլ մեծացնում են, մեկն էլ մեր կլիենտն էր… ու ամբողջ աշխարհում՝ քաղաքակիրթ, հիմա էդ դիսկուսիան ա ու շատ շուտով հաղթելու ա…

----------


## ivy

> Այս երևույթն առավել վտանգավոր է դառնում այն բոլոր դեպքերում, երբ ոչ միայն խրախուսվում է, այլև` քարոզվում: ... Այնինչ, բացասական երևույթների նմանօրինակ եղանակներով հրապարակայնացումն ու քարոզչությունը չեն կարող խրախուսվել մի պետության կողմից, որը դարերն ի վեր գոյատևել է ավանդական արժեքների, կայուն ընտանիքի պահպանման շնորհիվ


Տենց էլ չհասկացա էդ միասեռականության «քարոզչությունը» որն էր...
Ասենք, որ կանգնեմ հրապարակում գոռամ՝ բոլորդ գեյ դարձեք, կայֆ բան ա, հաստատ լսողների մի զգալի մասը գեյ կդառնա, հա՞  :Think: 
Ինչքան պիտի մարդ մութ լինի, որ հավատա միասեռականության քարոզչությանը: Փաստորեն մտածում են, որ էդ աղանդի պես բան ա. որ լավ քարոզեցին, լավ էլ կազդի, հաջորդ պահից արդեն կզգաս, թե ոնց ես գեյ դառնում  :Smile:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (08.08.2013)

----------


## Rhayader

> Էն որ քյառթերը կարող են ոտնահարել գեյերի որդեգրած երեխաների իրավունքները, երեխայի իրավունքների ոտանահարում ա տգետ քռառթի կողմից: Էն որ երեխային որդեգրման կարող են տալ իմանալով որ քյառթերը կարող են ոտնահարել գեյերի կողմից որդեգրված երեխաների իրավունքները, երեխաների իրավունքների գիտակցված ոտնահարում ա:


Եթե որդեգրման տաս, ասենք, սատանիստի, իմանալով, որ երեխային քյառթերն այդ թեմայով կարող են կպնել, դա երեխայի իրավունքների գիտակցված ոտնահարու՞մ է: Իսկ եթե սևամորթի տաս, գիտակցելով, որ քյառթերը կկպնեն:

Իսկ ավելի լավ չի՞ իրավական նորմեր սահմանել, որ քյառթերը երեխայի իրավունքները ոտհանարելու դեպքում պատասխանատվության ենթարկվեն:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (08.08.2013), Վոլտերա (09.08.2013)

----------


## Rhayader

> so քյառթերն են ձեզ ասելու որդեգրման ինչ չափանիշ սահմանե՞մ… եթե քյառթերին չեք կարում կարգի հրավիրեք ուրեմն վաբշե երեխա ոչ մի ոչ քյառթ պտի չունենա, որտև քյառթի համար միշտ էլ առիթ ու պատճառ կա… կարող ա՞ մի հատ էլ քյառթից հարցնենք երեխա ունենանք թե չէ՝ դաբռոն տա նոր ունենանք… 
> 
> իմիջայլոց հենց էս մտածողությունն ա որ երկիրն էս վիճակի մեջ ա…


Մեֆ ջան, էդ ա էլի ստացվում: Մինչև քյառթերը դաբռո չտան, երեխա չես կարող որդեգրել: Ասենք թաղի նայողը պիտի «քուչում հարգված տղու» սպռավկա տա, որ ներկայացնես մանկատուն, որ թողնեն երեխա որդեգրես:

----------

Mephistopheles (08.08.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ինչ վերաբերվում ա տրադիցիոն ընտանիքներին… fuck'm ուրեմն ժամանակն ա վերացնել էդ ստերեոտիպը… կարմիր խնձորնել ա տրադիցիոն ընտանիքի մաս, էն որ վախտին քավորը պտի առաջին գիշերը հարսին մի հատ հաքներ, էդ էլ տրադիցիա, կուսությունն էլ տրադիցիա, բայց չգիտես ինչի էդ տրադիցիան կարում եք չեղյալ համարեք... double standard-ը վատ բան ա… …


Կարմիր խնձորը խնձորություն ա, կուսությունը էշություն .... բայց երեխա ունենալը մի ձևի ա լինում: Սարեր ձորեր մի ընգի ու բոլոր ստերետիպերը մի հարթության վրա մի դիր: Նույն բանն եք անում կպած: Մեկն ասում ա դեմ եմ, որ գեյերին որդեգրելու իրավունք տան, դուք պատասխանում եք, դե թող սևերին էլ դեմ լինեն: Մեկն ասում ա գեյ ընտանիքը տրադիցիոն չի, դուք ասում եք կարմիր խնձորն էլ տրադիցիա չի: Մնացեք թեմայի շրջանակներում:  :Tongue:  Ու նեռվերս մի կեր - սևը գեյ չի, կարմիր խնձորն են ոռի ծակ չի:  :LOL:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Իսկ ավելի լավ չի՞ իրավական նորմեր սահմանել, որ քյառթերը երեխայի իրավունքները ոտհանարելու դեպքում պատասխանատվության ենթարկվեն:


Իսկ կարաս իրավական նորմ սահմանես, որ եթե երեխան մեծանա, ու իմանա որ իրան հոմոսեքսուալ ըտնտանիքի են որդեգրման տվել, ու բողոքի, որ ինքը չէր ուզում տենց ընտանիքում մեծանալ, երեխուն էլ արգելեն բողոքել: Ասեն են, քաք ես կերել, որ չէիր ուզում, քեզ ո՞վ էր հարցնում:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Կարմիր խնձորը խնձորություն ա, կուսությունը էշություն .... բայց երեխա ունենալը մի ձևի ա լինում: Սարեր ձորեր մի ընգի ու բոլոր ստերետիպերը մի հարթության վրա մի դիր: Նույն բանն եք անում կպած: Մեկն ասում ա դեմ եմ, որ գեյերին որդեգրելու իրավունք տան, դուք պատասխանում եք, դե թող սևերին էլ դեմ լինեն: Մեկն ասում ա գեյ ընտանիքը տրադիցիոն չի, դուք ասում եք կարմիր խնձորն էլ տրադիցիա չի: Մնացեք թեմայի շրջանակներում:  Ու նեռվերս մի կեր - սևը գեյ չի, կարմիր խնձորն են ոռի ծակ չի:


օքեյ, դե հիմա ինձ ասա ինչ կապ ունի բիոլոգիական (տրադիցիոն) եղանակով երեխա ունենալը երեխային որդեգրելու ու պահելու հետ… 

ու վաբշե ի՞նչ նկատի ունես երբ որ ասում ես տրադիցիոն ընտանիք... մամա, պապա ու ֆսյո՞…

----------

Rhayader (08.08.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ ջան, էդ ա էլի ստացվում: Մինչև քյառթերը դաբռո չտան, երեխա չես կարող *որդեգրել*: Ասենք թաղի նայողը պիտի «քուչում հարգված տղու» սպռավկա տա, որ ներկայացնես մանկատուն, որ թողնեն երեխա որդեգրես:


ունենալ էլ չես կարա... բա որ ասի եսիմինչ... մի հատ սպռավկա էլ դրա համար ա պետք...

----------

Rhayader (08.08.2013)

----------


## Rhayader

Միասեռականների ամուսնության առումով, մենք արդեն ունենք ամուսնության երկակի ինստիտուտ. իրավական (զագսով) ամուսնություն ու եկեղեցով ամուսնություն: Եթե եկեղեցին դեմ է գրանցել նույնասեռական ամուսնությունները, գրողն իրենց հետ, թող չիրականացնեն ծիսակարգ: Բայց իրավական առումով նույնասեռականների ամուսնությունը թույլատրելը պարտադիր է ու տրամաբանական: Բացատրեմ. հարկային, ժառանգության, երեխայի խնամակալության խնդիրներ, ինչպես նաև այսպիսի իրավիճակներ. Ա մարդուն վիրահատում են, վիրահատության ընթացքում բարդություններ են առաջանում, ու որոշում կարող է ընդունել միայն ընտանիքի անդամը: Բոյֆրենդը կամ ընկերուհին ընտանիքի անդամ չեն համարվում, իսկ ամուսինը/կինն՝ այո: Կարճ ասած, նույնասեռական զույգերը պետք է օգտվեն հետերոսեքսուալ զույգերին հավասար արտոնություններից ու հավասար պատասխանատվություն ունենան իրար նկատմամբ: Ցանկացած այլ կարծիք պնդում է, որ նույնասեռական զույգը, Կակտուսը վկա, հասարակության լիարժեք անդամ չի ու ստորադաս է հետերոսեքսուալ զույգին, ինչը հասարակ շովինիզմ է:

----------

Տրիբուն (08.08.2013)

----------


## Rhayader

> Իսկ կարաս իրավական նորմ սահմանես, որ եթե երեխան մեծանա, ու իմանա որ իրան հոմոսեքսուալ ըտնտանիքի են որդեգրման տվել, ու բողոքի, որ ինքը չէր ուզում տենց ընտանիքում մեծանալ, երեխուն էլ արգելեն բողոքել: Ասեն են, քաք ես կերել, որ չէիր ուզում, քեզ ո՞վ էր հարցնում:


Ցանկացած երեխա ցանկացած պահի կարող ա դիմել ու պահանջ ներկայացնել, որ իրեն ծնողի կամ որդեգրողի խնամակալությունից հանեն: Ամերիկայում որ հաստատ, Հայաստանում չգիտեմ: Հետին թվով բողոքելը ո՞րն ա: Աբսուրդ բաներ ես ասում, Տրիբուն:

Ասենք՝ ոնց որ երեխան մորը դատի տա, որ իրեն կրծքով չի կերակրել:

----------


## Rhayader

Ես հազար օրինակ եմ բերել, օրինակ՝ լեսբի զույգ է, իրենցից մեկն արհեստական բեղմնավորում է իրականացնում, արդյո՞ք իրեն պետք է զրկել ծնողական իրավունքներից, որ երեխայի իրավունքները քյառթերը չոտնահարեն, կամ դատի տա՞լ լեսբի կնոջը, որ հղիացել է, պատճառաբանելով, որ ինքը գիտեր, որ քյառթերը ոտնահարելու են իր երեխայի իրավունքներն ու ինքն ըստ այդմ գիտակցաբար ոտնահարել է իր երեխայի իրավունքները:

Հիմա համարյա ինչ էլ ասեմ, նախորդ ասածներս եմ կրկնելու, որովհետև հակառակ կողմը նոր փաստարկներ չի բերում ու հակափաստարկները չի կարողանում հերքել:

----------

ivy (08.08.2013), Mephistopheles (08.08.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (08.08.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես հազար օրինակ եմ բերել, օրինակ՝ լեսբի զույգ է, իրենցից մեկն արհեստական բեղմնավորում է իրականացնում, արդյո՞ք իրեն պետք է զրկել ծնողական իրավունքներից, որ երեխայի իրավունքները քյառթերը չոտնահարեն, կամ դատի տա՞լ լեսբի կնոջը, որ հղիացել է, պատճառաբանելով, որ ինքը գիտեր, որ քյառթերը ոտնահարելու են իր երեխայի իրավունքներն ու ինքն ըստ այդմ գիտակցաբար ոտնահարել է իր երեխայի իրավունքները:
> 
> Հիմա համարյա ինչ էլ ասեմ, նախորդ ասածներս եմ կրկնելու, որովհետև հակառակ կողմը նոր փաստարկներ չի բերում ու հակափաստարկները չի կարողանում հերքել:


Ի դեպ, էն ախմախ հետազոտության լինքն էլ որ դրել էի, ասում էր, որ ԱՄՆ-ում դեռ 80-ականներից լեզբիները «պլանավորված էրեխեք» են ունենում: Հավանաբար խոսքն արհեստական բեղմնավորման մասին էր, որը, փաստորեն, արգելված չի: Ի դեպ, Հայաստանում էլ արգելված չի, ու կան միայնակ կանայք, որ գնում են դրան: Հաստատ իրանց չի խանգարի մի հատ էլ կողքից լեզբի սիրեկան ունենալը: Բա դրան ի՞նչ կասեք:

----------

ivy (08.08.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ես հազար օրինակ եմ բերել, օրինակ՝ լեսբի զույգ է, իրենցից մեկն արհեստական բեղմնավորում է իրականացնում, արդյո՞ք իրեն պետք է զրկել ծնողական իրավունքներից, որ երեխայի իրավունքները քյառթերը չոտնահարեն, կամ դատի տա՞լ լեսբի կնոջը, որ հղիացել է, պատճառաբանելով, որ ինքը գիտեր, որ քյառթերը ոտնահարելու են իր երեխայի իրավունքներն ու ինքն ըստ այդմ գիտակցաբար ոտնահարել է իր երեխայի իրավունքները:
> 
> Հիմա համարյա ինչ էլ ասեմ, նախորդ ասածներս եմ կրկնելու, որովհետև հակառակ կողմը նոր փաստարկներ չի բերում ու հակափաստարկները չի կարողանում հերքել:


հա պտի զրկեն որ քյառթը բան չասի ու տան քյառթի տռադիցիոն ընտանիքին որ ղայդին բիճ մեծացնի… համ տրադիցիոն ընտանիք ա համ էլ քյառթը բան չի ասի… մի անգամից սաղ պրոբլեմները կլուծվեն…

----------


## ivy

> Ես հազար օրինակ եմ բերել, օրինակ՝ լեսբի զույգ է, իրենցից մեկն արհեստական բեղմնավորում է իրականացնում, արդյո՞ք իրեն պետք է զրկել ծնողական իրավունքներից, որ երեխայի իրավունքները քյառթերը չոտնահարեն, կամ դատի տա՞լ լեսբի կնոջը, որ հղիացել է, պատճառաբանելով, որ ինքը գիտեր, որ քյառթերը ոտնահարելու են իր երեխայի իրավունքներն ու ինքն ըստ այդմ գիտակցաբար ոտնահարել է իր երեխայի իրավունքները:
> 
> Հիմա համարյա ինչ էլ ասեմ, նախորդ ասածներս եմ կրկնելու, որովհետև հակառակ կողմը նոր փաստարկներ չի բերում ու հակափաստարկները չի կարողանում հերքել:


Լեզբիների հարցի վերաբերյալ ես էլ եմ գրել: Որ փաստորեն իրենց ոչ էլ արհեստական բեղմնավորում կարելի է թույլ տալ: Հա, բա չէ:
Էստեղ մարդիկ դեռ ավելի հնարամիտ են գտնվում: Փոխադարձ համաձայնությամբ տղամարդկանց միասեռական զույգը դոնոր է դառնում կանանց միասեռական զույգի համար: Արդյունքում ծնված երեխան/երը ունենում են չորս խնամակալ՝ երկու պապա ու երկու մամա: Դե թող չուզողները իրենց մեջտեղից պատռեն, թե սա տրադիցիոնին դեմ է: Մարդիկ ելքը գտել են, երջանիկ ծնողություն են անում:

----------

Alphaone (08.08.2013), Rhayader (08.08.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (08.08.2013)

----------


## laro

Իմ կարծիքով պետք չի թույլատրել, որ նրանք մանկատներից երեխա որդեգրեն: Ավելի լավ է երեխան մնա մանկատանը, քան մեծանա անառողջ ընտանիքում:Հասկանում եմ, որ մանկատունը տեղով անառողջ մթնոլորտ ա երեխայի համար, բայց ավելի լավ ա էդտեղ լինի, քան նման ընտանիքում, որտեղ մայրն ու հայրը չեն տարբերվում իրարից: Ինքն էլ ընկալելու ա էն, ինչ տեսնում ու ինքն էլ ա դառնալու «ծնողների» նման, հետագայում էլ ինքն ա կազմելու նման ընտանիք ու էլի մեկին դժբախտացնի: Էդ էլ եմ հասկանում, որ իրենք էլ են մարդ,  իրենք էլ ունեն իրավունք երջանիկ լինելու, բայց ոչ ուրիշի հաշվին: Էս օրենքն ընդունելով ուղղակի կտարածվի երևույթը ու եթե հոմոսեքսուալների իրավունքները կպաշտպանվեն, էս դեպքում կխախտվեն երեխաների իրավունքները: Ո՞վ ա թույլ տվել իրնց ճակատագիրն էդպես փչացնել, առանց էն էլ փչաչնողը արդեն  փչացրել ա, որ մանկատուն ա գցել....միանշանակ ես դեմ եմ:

----------

Չամիչ (08.08.2013), Վոլտերա (09.08.2013)

----------


## Rhayader

> Իմ կարծիքով պետք չի թույլատրել, որ նրանք մանկատներից երեխա որդեգրեն: Ավելի լավ է երեխան մնա մանկատանը, քան մեծանա անառողջ ընտանիքում:Հասկանում եմ, որ մանկատունը տեղով անառողջ մթնոլորտ ա երեխայի համար, բայց ավելի լավ ա էդտեղ լինի, քան նման ընտանիքում, որտեղ մայրն ու հայրը չեն տարբերվում իրարից: Ինքն էլ ընկալելու ա էն, ինչ տեսնում ու ինքն էլ ա դառնալու «ծնողների» նման, հետագայում էլ ինքն ա կազմելու նման ընտանիք ու էլի մեկին դժբախտացնի: Էդ էլ եմ հասկանում, որ իրենք էլ են մարդ,  իրենք էլ ունեն իրավունք երջանիկ լինելու, բայց ոչ ուրիշի հաշվին: Էս օրենքն ընդունելով ուղղակի կտարածվի երևույթը ու եթե հոմոսեքսուալների իրավունքները կպաշտպանվեն, էս դեպքում կխախտվեն երեխաների իրավունքները: Ո՞վ ա թույլ տվել իրնց ճակատագիրն էդպես փչացնել, առանց էն էլ փչաչնողը արդեն  փչացրել ա, որ մանկատուն ա գցել....միանշանակ ես դեմ եմ:


laro, բալիկ, քննարկումը մի հատ սկզբից կարդա, խնդրում եմ: Քո ասած շատ դրույթներ արդեն քննարկվել են նախորդ գրառումներում:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (08.08.2013)

----------


## Rhayader

Տրիբուն, Չամիչը մտավ թեմա  :LOL:  ջենտլմենական խոստում եմ տալիս՝ ինչ էլ գրի, չօգտագործել քո տեսանկյան դեմ:

----------

Alphaone (08.08.2013), Mephistopheles (08.08.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (08.08.2013), Տրիբուն (08.08.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

կրա՞մ ծնունդս ստեղ անեմ…

----------

ivy (08.08.2013), Rhayader (08.08.2013), Վոլտերա (09.08.2013), Տրիբուն (08.08.2013)

----------


## laro

> laro, բալիկ, քննարկումը մի հատ սկզբից կարդա, խնդրում եմ: Քո ասած շատ դրույթներ արդեն քննարկվել են նախորդ գրառումներում:


Հասկացա  :Smile:  Ամեն դեպքում, անկախ նրանից, թե երեխան ոնց կհայտնվի էտ «ընտանիքում», պետք չի թույլատրել. կարող ա դա բխում ա «ծնողների» շահերից, բայց հաստատ երեխան դրանից իրեն լավ չի զգա:

----------


## Չամիչ

Ինձ թվում է ոչ տրադիցիոն ընտանիքում չի կարող հոգեպես առողջ երեխա մեծանալ: Էս դեպքում ոչ տրադիցիոն կողմնորոշում ունեցող անձինք ահավոր էգոիստաբար են մոտենում խնդրին: Անգամ ամուսին չունեցող կինը միայնակ մայր դառնալուց առաջ երկար բարակ ծանր ու թեթեւ է անում նոր գնում է նման քայլի: Անգամ տրադիցիոն ընտանիքում կան օրենքներ, որոնք խախտելու պարագայում երեխայի առողջ զարգացումը կարող է վտանգի ենթարկվել: Հասարակ օրինակ բերեմ: Երբ կինը երեխայի ներկայությամբ նվաստացնում է ամուսնուն երեխային զրկում է պաշտպանված լինելու զգացողությունից: Այն ընտանիքներում, որտեղ երեխայի ներկայությամբ խախտվում է սեռերի դերաբաշխումը շատ հաճախ մեծանում են հոգեպես ոչ ամուր երեխաներ: Իսկ ի՞նչ տեղի կունենա երեխայի հոգեկան աշխարհում երբ ընտանիքում, առհասարակ, շիլաշփոթ է: Էնպիսի տպավորություն է, որ մարդկանց վրա ինչ որ էքսպերիմենտներ են անում: Սեռային ճիշտ, առողջ, դերաբաշխումը առողջ ընտանիքի հիմնասյուներից է: Էս վերջերս ավելի հաճախ կարելի է ընադիպել ընտանիքներ, որտեղ լիդերի դերում կինն է, տղամարդիկ փոխանակ մտածեն թե ինչպես վերադարձնեն իրենց դիրքերը, հակառակը նստել ինչ որ օրենքներ են մտածում, որոնք առհասարակ տղամարդ տեսակը տանում են ոչնչացման:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> օքեյ, դե հիմա ինձ ասա ինչ կապ ունի բիոլոգիական (տրադիցիոն) եղանակով երեխա ունենալը երեխային որդեգրելու ու պահելու հետ…


Ապեր, ես հոգեբան չեմ, սոցիոլոգ չեմ, բայց իմ համեստ կարծիքով երեխա ունենալու (բերելու) բիլիոգիական ցանկությունը սերտորեն կապված ա երեխա պահելու ցանկության հետ: Երկուսն էլ մարդուն ու կաթնասուններին հատուկ երևույթ ա: Պրմիտիվ եզրահանգում եմ անում, բայց դե իմ տխմար կարծիքով մարդիկ, որոնք ի սկզբեն հարաբերություններ են ձևովորել, որոնք երեխա չեն ենթադրում, պիտի որ երեխա պահելու ավելի քիչ ցանկություն ունենան, քան նրանք, ովքեր գլխանց երեխա ունենալուն միտված հարաբերություններ են ձևավովրել: Դեմքիս չթռնեք, ու ասեք, բա էն զույգերը որոնք չեն կարողանում երեխա ունենալ, բլա բլա բլա ... էտ լրիվ ուրիշ դեպք ա: Էտ մարդիկ ուզում են, բայց չեն կարում: 

Ու սա կարաս տարածես նաև էն տրադիցիոն ընտանիքների վրա, որոնք ամուսնանում են, որոշում են, որ երեխա չեն ունենալու, քանի որ իրենց անձնական ազատությունը ավելի բարձր են գնահատում, ու ավելորդ պատասխանատվություն չեն ցանկանում ստանձնել: Ու մեկ էլ որոշում են, որ պիտի երեխա որդեգրեն: Խաղալիք են առնում զբաղվեն, էլի: 

Հիմա, էլի իմ տխմարագույն կարծիքով, գեյերի երեխա որդեգրելու ցանկությունը շատ նման ա դրան: Գիտակցում ես, որ դու երեխա չես ունենալու, բայց հանուն նրա, որ քո իրավունքները պիտի հավասար լինեն տրադիցիոն ընտանիքների իրավունքներին ու դու ամեն ձև պիտի ոչ մի բանով իրանց չզիջես, որոշում ես, որ պիտի երեխա որդեգրես: Ասեմ քեզ, շատ հավանական ա, որ էտ գիտակցությունից ելնելով գեյ զույգը երեխային հազար անգամ ավելի լավ պահի, քան ասենք տրադիցիոն զույգը: Բայց իրա արածը մեկ ա էգոիզմ ա: Ու այս սենց նկարվեն, քցեն ֆեյսբուք, ու ասեն, տեսեք-տեսեք, մենք ինչ լավ ընտանիք ենք, ոչ մի բանով ոչ մեկին չենք զիջում: 

Ապեր, էս էն դեպքն ա, երբ մարդիկ հատուկ շահագործում են իրանց ծիպա ոտնահարված իրավունքները: Գեյերի իրավունքները միլիոն տարի լավ էլ պաշտպանված ա եղել: Իրանք մի քիչ ընդհատակ էին անցել քրիստոնեության ու իսլամի մուտքից հետո: Վերջին մի հարյուր տարում էլ ֆաշիստներն ու կոմունիստները սրեցին իրավիճակը: Թե չէ, որ խորանում ես, չի կարա մի խմբի իրավունքները ոտնահարվի, որոնք միշտ եղել են հասարակության ու մարդկության մի մասը, ու միշտ լինելու են: Դարով մշակույթ ա ու հարաբերություններ են ձևավորվե էս հարցի շուրջլ, ինչ-որ ժամանակներում նույնիսկ խրախուսվել են գեյ հարաբերությունները: Պռոստը հիմա գեյերը լավ գտել են ձևը իրանց իրավունքները խոդ տալով իրանց անձնական էգոիստական շահերը առաջ բռթել:       




> ու վաբշե ի՞նչ նկատի ունես երբ որ ասում ես տրադիցիոն ընտանիք... մամա, պապա ու ֆսյո՞…


Տրադիցիոն ընտանիք ես չեմ ասում: Կա տենց ընդունված սահմանում ալամ աշխարհում: Ես չեմ կարա ասեմ, թե ինչի ա տենց սահմանում տրված: Երևի այն պատճառով, որ իրոք միլիոն տարի տրադիցիոն ընտանիք ա համարվել մամա-պապա ու ֆսյոն:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Միասեռականների ամուսնության առումով, մենք արդեն ունենք ամուսնության երկակի ինստիտուտ. իրավական (զագսով) ամուսնություն ու եկեղեցով ամուսնություն: Եթե եկեղեցին դեմ է գրանցել նույնասեռական ամուսնությունները, գրողն իրենց հետ, թող չիրականացնեն ծիսակարգ: Բայց իրավական առումով նույնասեռականների ամուսնությունը թույլատրելը պարտադիր է ու տրամաբանական: Բացատրեմ. հարկային, ժառանգության, երեխայի խնամակալության խնդիրներ, ինչպես նաև այսպիսի իրավիճակներ. Ա մարդուն վիրահատում են, վիրահատության ընթացքում բարդություններ են առաջանում, ու որոշում կարող է ընդունել միայն ընտանիքի անդամը: Բոյֆրենդը կամ ընկերուհին ընտանիքի անդամ չեն համարվում, իսկ ամուսինը/կինն՝ այո: Կարճ ասած, նույնասեռական զույգերը պետք է օգտվեն հետերոսեքսուալ զույգերին հավասար արտոնություններից ու հավասար պատասխանատվություն ունենան իրար նկատմամբ: Ցանկացած այլ կարծիք պնդում է, որ նույնասեռական զույգը, Կակտուսը վկա, հասարակության լիարժեք անդամ չի ու ստորադաս է հետերոսեքսուալ զույգին, ինչը հասարակ շովինիզմ է:


Հազար տոկոսով համաձայն եմ: Զույգը թող լրիվ նույն իրավունքները ունենա, տո թող մի բան էլ ավել ունենա  :LOL:  Բայց կարա՞նք երրորդ կողմին՝ երեխային, չխառնենք էտ իրավունքներին ու իրա իրավուքներն էլ առանձին պաշտպանենք:

----------


## Rhayader

> Հասկացա  Ամեն դեպքում, անկախ նրանից, թե երեխան ոնց կհայտնվի էտ «ընտանիքում», պետք չի թույլատրել. կարող ա դա բխում ա «ծնողների» շահերից, բայց հաստատ երեխան դրանից իրեն լավ չի զգա:


Իսկ միգուցե նախ երեխայից հարցնենք :Smile:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (08.08.2013)

----------


## Չամիչ

Չգիտեմ հնարավոր ա, որ էս ամեն ինչը բնականոն, օրինաչափ գործընթացա, որը մարդկության պատմությունը տանում ա դեպի մայրիշխանության: Համենայն դեպս դրա հոտն ա գալիս:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Տրիբուն ձյաս, իսկ համամիտ չե՞ս ինձ հետ որ ցանկացած զույգի մոտ, այդ թվում և տրադիցիոն, երեխա ունենալը գուցե ոչ ամբողջությամբ, բայց մասնակի միշտ էլ էգոիզմի հատիկ կրում ա իր մեջ: 
Մենք բոլորս էլ մեր մեջ ունենք էդ պահը՝ սենց մեր ստեղծածով հմարտանալու, անմայման ցուցադրելու, վայելելու, նկարելու ու ֆեյսբուք գցելու:
Ու էդ ախր նորմալ ա....չափի մեջ իհարկե:
Ուզում եմ ասել՝ դա միայն գեյ զույգերին չի հատուկ:

----------

Mephistopheles (08.08.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (08.08.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ցանկացած երեխա ցանկացած պահի կարող ա դիմել ու պահանջ ներկայացնել, որ իրեն ծնողի կամ որդեգրողի խնամակալությունից հանեն: Ամերիկայում որ հաստատ, Հայաստանում չգիտեմ: Հետին թվով բողոքելը ո՞րն ա: Աբսուրդ բաներ ես ասում, Տրիբուն:
> 
> Ասենք՝ ոնց որ երեխան մորը դատի տա, որ իրեն կրծքով չի կերակրել:


Հետին թվով բողոքելը էն ա, որ չափահաս դառնալուց հետո ամեն երեխա իրա ձևով կարող ա պատկերացնի թե ինչ էր կյանքից իրա ուզածը: Երեխեն մորը կամ հորը դատի չի տալիս, երեխեն դատի ա տալիս մանկատանը կամ էն խնամատար-խնամակալ-եսիմինչ հանձնաժողովին, որը որդեգրման որոշումն ա ընդունել, ու իրան որդեգրման ա տվել գեյ ընտանիքի: 

Եթե սաղս էլ հասկանում ենք, որ գեյ ընտանիքում մեծացած երեխեն պարտադիր չի որ գեյ դառնա (հակառակը պնդելը դեբիլություն ա), ապա նույն ձևի հնարավոր ա, որ գեյ ընտանիքում մեծացած երեխեն քյառթ դառնա (որը բացառելը սոփեստություն ա):

----------


## ivy

> Չգիտեմ հնարավոր ա, որ էս ամեն ինչը բնականոն, օրինաչափ գործընթացա, որը մարդկության պատմությունը տանում ա դեպի մայրիշխանության: Համենայն դեպս դրա հոտն ա գալիս:



Պրի չյոմ տուտ մայրիշխանություն  :Think:

----------

Alphaone (08.08.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (08.08.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Չամիչ Alert!!!  :Scare:

----------

Alphaone (08.08.2013), Mephistopheles (08.08.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (08.08.2013)

----------


## Rhayader

> Ինձ թվում է ոչ տրադիցիոն ընտանիքում չի կարող հոգեպես առողջ երեխա մեծանալ: Էս դեպքում ոչ տրադիցիոն կողմնորոշում ունեցող անձինք ահավոր էգոիստաբար են մոտենում խնդրին: Անգամ ամուսին չունեցող կինը միայնակ մայր դառնալուց առաջ երկար բարակ ծանր ու թեթեւ է անում նոր գնում է նման քայլի: Անգամ տրադիցիոն ընտանիքում կան օրենքներ, որոնք խախտելու պարագայում երեխայի առողջ զարգացումը կարող է վտանգի ենթարկվել: Հասարակ օրինակ բերեմ: Երբ կինը երեխայի ներկայությամբ նվաստացնում է ամուսնուն երեխային զրկում է պաշտպանված լինելու զգացողությունից: Այն ընտանիքներում, որտեղ երեխայի ներկայությամբ խախտվում է սեռերի դերաբաշխումը շատ հաճախ մեծանում են հոգեպես ոչ ամուր երեխաներ: Իսկ ի՞նչ տեղի կունենա երեխայի հոգեկան աշխարհում երբ ընտանիքում, առհասարակ, շիլաշփոթ է: Էնպիսի տպավորություն է, որ մարդկանց վրա ինչ որ էքսպերիմենտներ են անում: Սեռային ճիշտ, առողջ, դերաբաշխումը առողջ ընտանիքի հիմնասյուներից է: Էս վերջերս ավելի հաճախ կարելի է ընադիպել ընտանիքներ, որտեղ լիդերի դերում կինն է, տղամարդիկ փոխանակ մտածեն թե ինչպես վերադարձնեն իրենց դիրքերը, հակառակը նստել ինչ որ օրենքներ են մտածում, որոնք առհասարակ տղամարդ տեսակը տանում են ոչնչացման:


Այո, Չամիչ, մեզ իրոք հետաքրքիր է, թե դու ինչ ես մտածում այս հարցի շուրջ: Ավելին, քո գրածը փոխեց իմ կյանքը: Հիմա ես համարում եմ, որ նույնասեռականներն ու իրենց ընտանիքում մեծացած երեխաներն աննորմալ են ու իրենց պետք է համակենտրոնացման ճամբարներ քշել, հետո էլ գազենվագեններում խեղդել ու օճառ սարքել, որ ժողովրդի հիգիենիկ վիճակն էլ կարգավորվի:

----------

Alphaone (08.08.2013)

----------


## Rhayader

> Հետին թվով բողոքելը էն ա, որ չափահաս դառնալուց հետո ամեն երեխա իրա ձևով կարող ա պատկերացնի թե ինչ էր կյանքից իրա ուզածը: Երեխեն մորը կամ հորը դատի չի տալիս, երեխեն դատի ա տալիս մանկատանը կամ էն խնամատար-խնամակալ-եսիմինչ հանձնաժողովին, որը որդեգրման որոշումն ա ընդունել, ու իրան որդեգրման ա տվել գեյ ընտանիքի: 
> 
> Եթե սաղս էլ հասկանում ենք, որ գեյ ընտանիքում մեծացած երեխեն պարտադիր չի որ գեյ դառնա (հակառակը պնդելը դեբիլություն ա), ապա նույն ձևի հնարավոր ա, որ գեյ ընտանիքում մեծացած երեխեն քյառթ դառնա (որը բացառելը սոփեստություն ա):


Տրիբուն, ինձ մոտ նենց տպավորություն ա, որ դու երեխա ասելով մտավոր հետամնաց երեխա ես պատկերացնում:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (08.08.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ձյաս, իսկ համամիտ չե՞ս ինձ հետ որ ցանկացած զույգի մոտ, այդ թվում և տրադիցիոն, երեխա ունենալը գուցե ոչ ամբողջությամբ, բայց մասնակի միշտ էլ էգոիզմի հատիկ կրում ա իր մեջ: 
> Մենք բոլորս էլ մեր մեջ ունենք էդ պահը՝ բա մեր ստեղծածով հմարտանալու, անմայման ցուցադրելու, վայելելու, նկարելու ու ֆեյսբուք գցելու:
> Ու էդ ախր նորմալ ա....չափի մեջ իհակե:
> Ուզում եմ ասել՝ դա միայն գեյ զույգերին չի հատուկ:


Լավ ասեցիր, Լիլ ջան, էգոիզմի հատիկ ա կրում իրա մեջ: Իսկ մյուս դեպքում զուտ էգոիզմ ա: 

Առաջին դեպքում դու երեխուն նկարում ես, քցում ես ֆեյսբուք, սաղին ասում, տեսեք-տեսեք ինչ լավ բալիկ ունեմ ես, սենց կարում եմ պահեմ մեծացնեմ, գլուխ ես գովում: Երկրորդ դեպքում, ձգտում ես ապացուցել, որ դու ոչ իմ բանով չես զիջում տրադիցիոն ընտանիքին - հարցին նայում ես մենակ քո իրավունքների տեսանկյունից: Ուրիշ բան, որ էտ նայելուց երկրորդ դեպքն էլ կարող նկարի, ուրախանա, ֆեյսբուք քցի ու էլի ասի, տեսեք-տեսեք ինչ լավ բալիկ ունեմ ես, սենց կարում եմ պահեմ մեծացնեմ, ու գլուխ գովա:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն, ինձ մոտ նենց տպավորություն ա, որ դու երեխա ասելով մտավոր հետամնաց երեխա ես պատկերացնում:


Իսկ իմ մոտ նենց տպավորություն ա, որ դու երեխա ասելով պատկերացնում ես արդեն ամեն ինչից հասկացող, իրավունքի նորմերն անգիր արած, հարաբերականության տեսությունը երկրորդ անգամ ապացուցած ինտելեկտուալ գիգանտ: 

Հարցը հետևյալումն ա, ապ, չափահասները պաշտպանում են իրենց իրավունքները, իսկ երեխայի իրավունքները պաշտպանվում են: Քանի որ, հա, հենց տենց, երեխա ասելով պետք ա հասկանալ շատ բաներ չգիտակցող, կյանք չտեսած, ամեն ինչից անտեղյակ, անպատշպան էակ: Խոսքի սենց ..

----------

Alphaone (08.08.2013), Վոլտերա (09.08.2013)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Այո, Չամիչ, մեզ իրոք հետաքրքիր է, թե դու ինչ ես մտածում այս հարցի շուրջ: Ավելին, քո գրածը փոխեց իմ կյանքը: Հիմա ես համարում եմ, որ նույնասեռականներն ու իրենց ընտանիքում մեծացած երեխաներն աննորմալ են ու իրենց պետք է համակենտրոնացման ճամբարներ քշել, հետո էլ գազենվագեններում խեղդել ու օճառ սարքել, որ ժողովրդի հիգիենիկ վիճակն էլ կարգավորվի:


Խոսքը ընտանիքում առողջ դերաբաշխման մասին է: Երբ տրադիցիոն ընտանիքում կինը հայտնվում է տղամարդու դերում, իսկ տղամարդը՝ կնոջ, սա ոչ պակաս վտանգավոր է:  Դու էլ խո ինձանից լավ ես հոգեբանություն ուսումնասիրել, պիտի տեղյակ լինես, թե նման մանրունքները ինչ մեծ ազդեցություն են թողնում երեխայի հոգեկան աշխարհի ձեւավորման վրա: Կարծում եմ, որ սա երեխայի իրավունքների կոպիտ խախտում է: Բան չունեմ ասելու երեխան չի ընտրում իր ծնողներին, բայց ոչ էս աստիճան:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Լավ ասեցիր, Լիլ ջան, էգոիզմի հատիկ ա կրում իրա մեջ: Իսկ մյուս դեպքում զուտ էգոիզմ ա: 
> 
> Առաջին դեպքում դու երեխուն նկարում ես, քցում ես ֆեյսբուք, սաղին ասում, տեսեք-տեսեք ինչ լավ բալիկ ունեմ ես, սենց կարում եմ պահեմ մեծացնեմ, գլուխ ես գովում: Երկրորդ դեպքում, ձգտում ես ապացուցել, որ դու ոչ իմ բանով չես զիջում տրադիցիոն ընտանիքին - հարցին նայում ես մենակ քո իրավունքների տեսանկյունից: Ուրիշ բան, որ էտ նայելուց երկրորդ դեպքն էլ կարող նկարի, ուրախանա, ֆեյսբուք քցի ու էլի ասի, տեսեք-տեսեք ինչ լավ բալիկ ունեմ ես, սենց կարում եմ պահեմ մեծացնեմ, ու գլուխ գովա:


Տրիբուն ձյաս, բայց եթե ախր մենք/նրանք էդ մարդկանց իրավուքները վտանգի տակ չդնենք, իրանք ստիպված չեն լինի ամեն քայլափոխի դրա դեմ պայքարել, չէ՞:
Հանգիստ կապրեն իրանց համար ու երեխեքի նկարը ֆբ մենակ նրա համար կդնեն, որ սաղ տեսնեն, թե ինչքան լավն ա իրանց երեխեն, ոչ թե իրանք են լավը:

----------


## Rhayader

> Իսկ իմ մոտ նենց տպավորություն ա, որ դու երեխա ասելով պատկերացնում ես արդեն ամեն ինչից հասկացող, իրավունքի նորմերն անգիր արած, հարաբերականության տեսությունը երկրորդ անգամ ապացուցած ինտելեկտուալ գիգանտ: 
> 
> Հարցը հետևյալումն ա, ապ, չափահասները պաշտպանում են իրենց իրավունքները, իսկ երեխայի իրավունքները պաշտպանվում են: Քանի որ, հա, հենց տենց, երեխա ասելով պետք ա հասկանալ շատ բաներ չգիտակցող, կյանք չտեսած, ամեն ինչից անտեղյակ, անպատշպան էակ: Խոսքի սենց ..


Չէ, ապ, ես երեխա ասելով հասկանում եմ երեխա: Որին պետք ա սեր, խնամք, հոգատարություն, ուշադրություն, պաշտպանություն: Էդ ամեն ինչը իրան կարա տա թե՛ լավ հետերո ընտանիքը, թե՛ լավ նույնասեռական ընտանիքը: Իսկ մանկատունը՝ ոչ:

----------


## keyboard

Փաստորեն թեման reloaded, возвращение Չամիչ ա, հիմա մի 30 էջ էլի պտի կարդանք, թե ինչ են գրել առաջին 22 ում, թու~, Չուկ, ազատի ինձ այս կտտանքներից  :LOL:

----------

Alphaone (08.08.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (08.08.2013), Տրիբուն (08.08.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ես հազար օրինակ եմ բերել, օրինակ՝ լեսբի զույգ է, իրենցից մեկն արհեստական բեղմնավորում է իրականացնում, արդյո՞ք իրեն պետք է զրկել ծնողական իրավունքներից, որ երեխայի իրավունքները քյառթերը չոտնահարեն, կամ դատի տա՞լ լեսբի կնոջը, որ հղիացել է, պատճառաբանելով, որ ինքը գիտեր, որ քյառթերը ոտնահարելու են իր երեխայի իրավունքներն ու ինքն ըստ այդմ գիտակցաբար ոտնահարել է իր երեխայի իրավունքները:
> 
> Հիմա համարյա ինչ էլ ասեմ, նախորդ ասածներս եմ կրկնելու, որովհետև հակառակ կողմը նոր փաստարկներ չի բերում ու հակափաստարկները չի կարողանում հերքել:


Չէ, բնականաբոր պետք չի զրկել: Ինդիվուդալ որոշում ա: Ինքը հղիացել ա, ինքը ունեցել ա, ինքը պահում ա, ինքը պատասխանատույա երեխայի համար: 

Որդեգրման դեպքում պատասխանատվություն ես վերցնում մի երեխայի համար, որի պատասախանատվությունը պետության վրայա: Որոշում ընդունողն էլ ոչ թե լեսբի մայրն ա, որը ծննդաբերել ա, այլ հանձնաժողովը, որը պիտի ինչ-որ չափորոշիչներով, արդյունքում միշտ սուբյեկտիվ որոշում կայացնի:  

Նենց որ, հեչ տեղին օրինակ չէր:

----------


## Rhayader

> Խոսքը ընտանիքում առողջ դերաբաշխման մասին է: Երբ տրադիցիոն ընտանիքում կինը հայտնվում է տղամարդու դերում, իսկ տղամարդը՝ կնոջ, սա ոչ պակաս վտանգավոր է:  Դու էլ խո ինձանից լավ ես հոգեբանություն ուսումնասիրել, պիտի տեղյակ լինես, թե նման մանրունքները ինչ մեծ ազդեցություն են թողնում երեխայի հոգեկան աշխարհի ձեւավորման վրա: Կարծում եմ, որ սա երեխայի իրավունքների կոպիտ խախտում է: Բան չունեմ ասելու երեխան չի ընտրում իր ծնողներին, բայց ոչ էս աստիճան:


Լուսավոր խոսքեր են, հիրավի: Ես էլ, Առնոլդ Շվարցնեգերի «Junior» ֆիլմը նայելուց հետո մտածում էի, թե ինչ ներարգանդային հոգեկան խանգարումներ է ստացել նրանց երեխան:

----------

Alphaone (08.08.2013)

----------


## laro

> Իսկ միգուցե նախ երեխայից հարցնենք


Ես էլ եմ էդ ասում. երեխայից հարցնենք  :Smile:  Չեմ կարծում, որ իրեն հաճելի ա ապրել մի «ընտանիքում», որտեղ ոչ մաման ա մամա, ոչ էլ պապան պապա: Կարող ա ինքը համաձայնի էդ պահին, մենակ նրա համար, որ պրծնի օրինակ մանկատնից ու դա լինի չգիտակցված: Իսկ եթե ինքը էդ անում ա  գիտակցված, ուրեմն ինքն էլ առողջ չի: Ու երբ ինքը մեծանա կամ մեղադրելու ա էն մարդկանց, ովքեր իրեն որդեգրել են (կամ տվել են էտ «ծնողներին») ու դժբախտ մարդ դարձրել կամ էլ ինքն էլ ա դառնալու էնպիսին, ինչպիսի ծնողներն են ու էլի անգիտակցաբար գոհ ա լինելու:
Մի բան հարցնեմ. հնարավո՞ր ա , որ առողջ երեխան ապրի էդպիսի ծնողների հետ ու «վարակվի»: Թե ամեն դեպքում ինքն առողջ ա մնում, ուղղակի թյուր կարծիք ա ունենում ընտանիքի մասին (չգիտեմ ճիշտ կարողացա՞ բացատրեմ, թե չէ):

----------


## Rhayader

> Չէ, բնականաբոր պետք չի զրկել: Ինդիվուդալ որոշում ա: Ինքը հղիացել ա, ինքը ունեցել ա, ինքը պահում ա, ինքը պատասխանատույա երեխայի համար: 
> 
> Որդեգրման դեպքում պատասխանատվություն ես վերցնում մի երեխայի համար, որի պատասախանատվությունը պետության վրայա: Որոշում ընդունողն էլ ոչ թե լեսբի մայրն ա, որը ծննդաբերել ա, այլ հանձնաժողովը, որը պիտի ինչ-որ չափորոշիչներով, արդյունքում միշտ սուբյեկտիվ որոշում կայացնի:  
> 
> Նենց որ, հեչ տեղին օրինակ չէր:


Ահ, փաստորեն դու ոչ թե երեխայի կամ որդեգրողի համար ես անհանգստացնում, այլ որդեգրման հանձնաժողովի:

----------


## ivy

Մեկդ laro-ին պատասխանեք, իմ նյարդերը չի հերիքում  :Sad:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (08.08.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ձյաս, բայց եթե ախր մենք/նրանք էդ մարդկանց իրավուքները վտանգի տակ չդնենք, իրանք ստիպված չեն լինի ամեն քայլափոխի դրա դեմ պայքարել, չէ՞:
> Հանգիստ կապրեն իրանց համար ու երեխեքի նկարը ֆբ մենակ նրա համար կդնեն, որ սաղ տեսնեն, թե ինչքան լավն ա իրանց երեխեն, ոչ թե իրանք են լավը:


Գալ, նորմալ երկրներում իրանց իրավունքները բացարձակ վտանգված չեն, մի բան էլ սաղի իրավունքներից ավելի պաշտպանված են: Բայց նույնիսկ էտ երկրներում դեռ որդեգրման հարցին միանշանակ պատասխան չի տրվել: Ջան, ես պատճառները չեմ իմանում, բայց կարելի ա չէ՞ մի  պահ մտածել, որ զնաչիտ չտո տօ նի տօ:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Մեկդ laro-ին պատասխանեք, իմ նյարդերը չի հերիքում


Այվ, մի կարդա  :Smile:  Ես հենց տարիքը հիշեցի ու "միանշանակ" բառը տեսա, տենց արեցի  :Smile:

----------

ivy (08.08.2013)

----------


## laro

> Մեկդ laro-ին պատասխանեք, իմ նյարդերը չի հերիքում


Երևի հարցս էսպես ձևակերպեի. էս երևույթը ձեռքբերովի ա, թե ի ծնե խախտում ա մարդկանց մոտ:
հ.գ. կներես....

----------


## Rhayader

> Ես էլ եմ էդ ասում. երեխայից հարցնենք  Չեմ կարծում, որ իրեն հաճելի ա ապրել մի «ընտանիքում», որտեղ ոչ մաման ա մամա, ոչ էլ պապան պապա: Կարող ա ինքը համաձայնի էդ պահին, մենակ նրա համար, որ պրծնի օրինակ մանկատնից ու դա լինի չգիտակցված: Իսկ եթե ինքը էդ անում ա  գիտակցված, ուրեմն ինքն էլ առողջ չի: Ու երբ ինքը մեծանա կամ մեղադրելու ա էն մարդկանց, ովքեր իրեն որդեգրել են (կամ տվել են էտ «ծնողներին») ու դժբախտ մարդ դարձրել կամ էլ ինքն էլ ա դառնալու էնպիսին, ինչպիսի ծնողներն են ու էլի անգիտակցաբար գոհ ա լինելու:
> Մի բան հարցնեմ. հնարավո՞ր ա , որ առողջ երեխան ապրի էդպիսի ծնողների հետ ու «վարակվի»: Թե ամեն դեպքում ինքն առողջ ա մնում, ուղղակի թյուր կարծիք ա ունենում ընտանիքի մասին (չգիտեմ ճիշտ կարողացա՞ բացատրեմ, թե չէ):


Պետք չի կարծել :Smile:  իսկ դու չե՞ս կարծում, որ եթե օրենքով արգելված է նույնասեռական զույգին երեխա որդեգրելու հնարավորություն տալ, երեխային հնարավոր չի հարցնել:

----------


## Rhayader

> Մեկդ laro-ին պատասխանեք, իմ նյարդերը չի հերիքում


laro-ն երեխա է, իր հետ պետք է մի քիչ ավելի դրական ու համբերատար լինել: Ժամանակի հետ ինքն էլ կհասկանա, կարծում եմ:

----------

ivy (08.08.2013), laro (08.08.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (08.08.2013)

----------


## laro

> Այվ, մի կարդա  Ես հենց տարիքը հիշեցի ու "միանշանակ" բառը տեսա, տենց արեցի


Լաաավ, ես գնացի դուք մեծերով քննարկեք, չեմ խանգարի  :Wink:

----------

Alphaone (08.08.2013)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Պրի չյոմ տուտ մայրիշխանություն


Բոլորիս համար էլ գաղտնիք չէ, որ ոչ տրադիցիոն ընտանիք ասելով ավելի շատ նկատի ունենք տղա+տղա ընտանիքներին: Ինձ թվում է ավելի շատ տարածված է ոչ տրադիցիոն ընտանիքների հենց այս կատեգորիան: Համենայն դեպս էս վերջերս ինչքան տեսնում եմ հենց նման ընտանիքներն են գնում եկեղեցով ամուսնանում: Նման զույգերի իրավունքները դարձնելով հատուկ ուշադրության առարկա, մի տեսակ, ոտնահարվում է տղամարդ տեսակի բնության կողմից տրված իրավունքները: Արդեն էս ամբողջ աժեոտաժը հասնում է պաշտանմունքի աստիճանի: Քիչ է մնում արդեն կուլտ դարձնեն էն ամենը ինչը կապված է նույնասեռականների հետ: Էս ամեն ինչը բերում ա նրան, որ նույնասեռականությունը դառնում ա ահավոր պոպուլյար, հետեւաբար տղամարդ տեսակը աստիճանաբար որպես հասկացություն կորցնում ա իր նշանակությունը: Ի՞նչ տղամարդ ինչ բան: Կարեւորը նույնասեռականների իրավունքներն են: Եթե տղամարդիկ էս կարգի անտարբեր են վերաբերվում սեփական՝ տղամարդ սեռ հասկացությանը, բնականաբար, կորցնում են դիրքերը կնոջ նկատմամբ: Եթե ձեզ պետք չեն ձեր դիրքերը եղբայր ջան, տվեք մեզ:

----------


## Rhayader

Տրիբուն, պարզեցնեմ խնդիրը: Ես կարող եմ երեխա որդեգրել, չէ՞: Դու էլ կարող ես: Պատկերացրու՝ նույն սեռի մարդկանց ամուսնությունները թույլատրվեն: Եթե ես ու դու, երկուսս էլ հետերո տղամարդիկ, որոշենք իրար հետ զագսավորվել (էական չի, թե ինչու), մենք կարո՞ղ ենք միասին երեխա որդեգրել:

----------


## Rhayader

> Բոլորիս համար էլ գաղտնիք չէ, որ ոչ տրադիցիոն ընտանիք ասելով ավելի շատ նկատի ունենք տղա+տղա ընտանիքներին: Ինձ թվում է ավելի շատ տարածված է ոչ տրադիցիոն ընտանիքների հենց այս կատեգորիան: Համենայն դեպս էս վերջերս ինչքան տեսնում եմ հենց նման ընտանիքներն են գնում եկեղեցով ամուսնանում: Նման զույգերի իրավունքները դարձնելով հատուկ ուշադրության առարկա, մի տեսակ, ոտնահարվում է տղամարդ տեսակի բնության կողմից տրված իրավունքները: Արդեն էս ամբողջ աժեոտաժը հասնում է պաշտանմունքի աստիճանի: Քիչ է մնում արդեն կուլտ դարձնեն էն ամենը ինչը կապված է նույնասեռականների հետ: Էս ամեն ինչը բերում ա նրան, որ նույնասեռականությունը դառնում ա ահավոր պոպուլյար, հետեւաբար տղամարդ տեսակը աստիճանաբար որպես հասկացություն կորցնում ա իր նշանակությունը: Ի՞նչ տղամարդ ինչ բան: Կարեւորը նույնասեռականների իրավունքներն են: Եթե տղամարդիկ էս կարգի անտարբեր են վերաբերվում սեփական՝ տղամարդ սեռ հասկացությանը, բնականաբար, կորցնում են դիրքերը կնոջ նկատմամբ: Եթե ձեզ պետք չեն ձեր դիրքերը եղբայր ջան, տվեք մեզ:


Իմաստությունն է խոսում այս կույսի բերանով:

----------


## Rhayader

> Լաաավ, ես գնացի դուք մեծերով քննարկեք, չեմ խանգարի


Չես խանգարում, պուճուր :Smile:  մնա մի քիչ: Սովորելու հնարավորությունը պետք չի բաց թողնել:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (08.08.2013)

----------


## ivy

> Բոլորիս համար էլ գաղտնիք չէ, որ ոչ տրադիցիոն ընտանիք ասելով ավելի շատ նկատի ունենք տղա+տղա ընտանիքներին:


Ոնց թե:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (08.08.2013)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Տրիբուն, պարզեցնեմ խնդիրը: Ես կարող եմ երեխա որդեգրել, չէ՞: Դու էլ կարող ես: Պատկերացրու՝ նույն սեռի մարդկանց ամուսնությունները թույլատրվեն: Եթե ես ու դու, երկուսս էլ հետերո տղամարդիկ, որոշենք իրար հետ զագսավորվել (էական չի, թե ինչու), մենք կարո՞ղ ենք միասին երեխա որդեգրել:


Այո իհարկե կարող եք: Անտարակույս :Smile:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Չես խանգարում, պուճուր մնա մի քիչ: Սովորելու հնարավորությունը պետք չի բաց թողնել:


Դուրս արի ներքնաշորիս մեջից :Tongue:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ահ, փաստորեն դու ոչ թե երեխայի կամ որդեգրողի համար ես անհանգստացնում, այլ որդեգրման հանձնաժողովի:


Հանձնաժողովի վրա թքած ունեմ: Երկրների մեծ մասում որոշումները փողով են ընդունում: Որդեգրողի իրավունքները հարգում եմ: Երեխայի իրավունքները դարձնում եմ առաջնային: Քանի որ էտ երեխեն, որի իրավունքները պիտի պաշտպանվի, ընգել ա էտ հանձնաժողովի ձռը  :LOL: 

Բայ, մանկատեն երեխեն աշխարհի ամենախոցելի խմբերից մեկն ա: Էս ավելի խոցելի խումբ ա քան ցանկացած «փոքրամասնությունը»: Էս խմբի իրավունքները հատուկ ուշադրության կարիք ունեն: Մի հատ պապական խոսք կա է «կարո՞ղ ա գիտես որբի գլուխ ա, որ ով հասնի թրաշի»: Նենց որ ընգեր, կատեգորի ենթադրություններ անելուց առաջ պետք ա մի հատ մտածել, թե ինչ երեխեքի մասին ա խոսքը: 

Ես, երդվում եմ բոլոր հին ու նոր աստվածներով, եթե իմանամ որ երեխու համար ավելի լավ ա լինելու, իմ ձեռով մանկատների երեխեքին որդեգրման կտամ առաջինը գեյ ընտանիքներին: Թե ինչի պիտի լավ չլինի, չեմ կարա լրիվ վստահ կոնկրետ ասեմ: Կարաք ինձ թաքնված հոմոֆոբ անվանեք: Փորձել եմ մինչև էս պահը մի ձևի բացատրել, սկսած որդեգրողների էգոիզմից, շարունակած հանձնաժողովների սուբյեկտիվությունով, վերջացրած քյառթության հետ բախվելու հավանականությամբ: Բայց ոնց որ Գալոյին եմ արդեն ասել, մի հատ էլ կրկնեմ - չեմ իմանում ինչի, բայց նույնիսկ եվրոպական երկրները ոտները կախ են քցում: Ուրեմն դեռ 100% վստահ չեն:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Իմաստությունն է խոսում այս կույսի բերանով:


Դուրս արի ներքնաշորիս միջից :Tongue:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Ոնց թե:


Տենց չի՞

----------


## ivy

Չամիչ, որ էս թեման փակել են, է՜  :Angry2:

----------

Alphaone (08.08.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (08.08.2013), Տրիբուն (08.08.2013)

----------


## ivy

> Տենց չի՞


Չէ, հեչ տենց չի:

----------


## Rhayader

> Երևի հարցս էսպես ձևակերպեի. էս երևույթը ձեռքբերովի ա, թե ի ծնե խախտում ա մարդկանց մոտ:
> հ.գ. կներես....


laro, էնքան էլ խախտում չի, ավելի շատ՝ անոմալիա: Ոչ մեկին չի խանգարում, չէ՞ :Smile:  Մի քիչ վիրավորական է մարդուն իր առանձնահատկության համար «խախտված» անվանել:

Մարդիկ նույնասեռական չեն դառնում :Smile:  մինչև սեռական հասունացման շրջան իրենք օրիենտացիա չունեն, իսկ դրանից հետո օրիենտացիան ֆիքսվում է: Նույնասեռական ընտանիքների երեխաներն ավելի հաճախ չեն նույնասեռական լինում, քան հետերոսեքսուալ ընտանիքների երեխաները:

----------

laro (08.08.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (08.08.2013)

----------


## laro

> Չես խանգարում, պուճուր մնա մի քիչ: Սովորելու հնարավորությունը պետք չի բաց թողնել:


Ես ձեզ նեռվայինացնում եմ   :Jpit:  Էս հարցիս պատասխանեք, իմանամ. էդ բնածին ա, թե ձեռքբերովի:

----------


## Rhayader

> Դուրս արի ներքնաշորիս միջից


Մեղա, մեղա, Չամիչ, ես կարծում էի, դու սիրում ես, երբ տղամարդը տղամարդ է լինում: Ինչու՞ զսպեմ իմ տղամարդկային էությունը:

 :Love:

----------

keyboard (08.08.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (08.08.2013), Անվերնագիր (08.08.2013), Տրիբուն (08.08.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

> Լեզբիների հարցի վերաբերյալ ես էլ եմ գրել: Որ փաստորեն իրենց ոչ էլ արհեստական բեղմնավորում կարելի է թույլ տալ: Հա, բա չէ:
> Էստեղ մարդիկ դեռ ավելի հնարամիտ են գտնվում: Փոխադարձ համաձայնությամբ տղամարդկանց միասեռական զույգը դոնոր է դառնում կանանց միասեռական զույգի համար: Արդյունքում ծնված երեխան/երը ունենում են չորս խնամակալ՝ երկու պապա ու երկու մամա: Դե թող չուզողները իրենց մեջտեղից պատռեն, թե սա տրադիցիոնին դեմ է: Մարդիկ ելքը գտել են, երջանիկ ծնողություն են անում:


դեռ լրիվ չեմ կարդացել, բայց այ այս տարբերակը դուր եկավ, քանի որ երեխան երկու սեռի ծնող էլ էս պարագայում ունենում է ու իրականում հեչ կապ չունի, թե իր պապաներն ու մամաները տարբեր ննջարաններում են քնում, կարևորը՝ ինքը երկու սեռի կողմից էլ դաստիարակվում է:

----------


## Rhayader

> Ես ձեզ նեռվայինացնում եմ   Էս հարցիս պատասխանեք, իմանամ. էդ բնածին ա, թե ձեռքբերովի:


Չես ներվայնացնում, պարզապես մի քիչ ներվային քննարկում էր գնում, դու «տաք ձեռքի» տակ ընկար: Հարցիդ պատասխանել եմ:

----------

laro (08.08.2013)

----------


## Enna Adoly

Եթե դա սովորականա,ուրեմն ինքնստիքյան միասեռականի ընտանիքն էլա դառնում տրադիցիոն ու դրան բոլորը սովորական են նայում:
Ով ոնց ուզումա թող անի,ի՞նչ եք քննադատում:Էն մարդու կյանքը,իրա իրավունքը:Ինչ վերաբերվումա երեխուն.երեխն ի վերջո հասունանալուա ու կարեւոր չի ընտանիքը ինչ ձեւա եղել:Ինքը իրա բարոյականություննա ստեղծելու:
Դու չես անում,էն մյուսը անումա ու դու ոչ մի,ոչ մի իրավունք չունես իրան քննադատելու:

----------

keyboard (08.08.2013), Rhayader (08.08.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (08.08.2013)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Մեղա, մեղա, Չամիչ, ես կարծում էի, դու սիրում ես, երբ տղամարդը տղամարդ է լինում: Ինչու՞ զսպեմ իմ տղամարդկային էությունը:


Լավ էլ մի, մի պոստ վերեւ Տրիբունին էիր սեր խոստովանում, առաջարկում էիր երեխա որդեգրել :Tongue:

----------


## Rhayader

> Հանձնաժողովի վրա թքած ունեմ: Երկրների մեծ մասում որոշումները փողով են ընդունում: Որդեգրողի իրավունքները հարգում եմ: Երեխայի իրավունքները դարձնում եմ առաջնային: Քանի որ էտ երեխեն, որի իրավունքները պիտի պաշտպանվի, ընգել ա էտ հանձնաժողովի ձռը 
> 
> Բայ, մանկատեն երեխեն աշխարհի ամենախոցելի խմբերից մեկն ա: Էս ավելի խոցելի խումբ ա քան ցանկացած «փոքրամասնությունը»: Էս խմբի իրավունքները հատուկ ուշադրության կարիք ունեն: Մի հատ պապական խոսք կա է «կարո՞ղ ա գիտես որբի գլուխ ա, որ ով հասնի թրաշի»: Նենց որ ընգեր, կատեգորի ենթադրություններ անելուց առաջ պետք ա մի հատ մտածել, թե ինչ երեխեքի մասին ա խոսքը: 
> 
> Ես, երդվում եմ բոլոր հին ու նոր աստվածներով, եթե իմանամ որ երեխու համար ավելի լավ ա լինելու, իմ ձեռով մանկատների երեխեքին որդեգրման կտամ առաջինը գեյ ընտանիքներին: Թե ինչի պիտի լավ չլինի, չեմ կարա լրիվ վստահ կոնկրետ ասեմ: Կարաք ինձ թաքնված հոմոֆոբ անվանեք: Փորձել եմ մինչև էս պահը մի ձևի բացատրել, սկսած որդեգրողների էգոիզմից, շարունակած հանձնաժողովների սուբյեկտիվությունով, վերջացրած քյառթության հետ բախվելու հավանականությամբ: Բայց ոնց որ Գալոյին եմ արդեն ասել, մի հատ էլ կրկնեմ - չեմ իմանում ինչի, բայց նույնիսկ եվրոպական երկրները ոտները կախ են քցում: Ուրեմն դեռ 100% վստահ չեն:


Ուրեմն արի էնպես անենք, որ լավ լինի գեյ ընտանիքի որդեգրած երեխաների համար, ապ :Smile:  իմ ասածն էս ա: Ցանկացած բան ավելի լավ ա, քան որբանոցը: Դու ինքդ ասեցիր, որ որբն ավելի խոցելի ա, քան ցանկացած փոքրամասնություն: Հավատա ինձ, նույնասեռականի որդեգրած երեխան անհամեմատ ավելի փոքր ճնշման ա ենթարկվելու, քան նույն էդ նույնասեռականը:

----------

Enna Adoly (08.08.2013)

----------


## Rhayader

> Լավ էլ մի, մի պոստ վերեւ Տրիբունին էիր սեր խոստովանում, առաջարկում էիր երեխա որդեգրել


Տրիբունն էր, դրա համար էլ որդեգրել էի առաջարկում: Դուն կրակ, հագածդ կրակ, քեզ հետ է՞լ որդեգրել պիտի առաջարկեի :Smile:  ավելի լավ տարբերակներ կան, սիրելիս:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մի բան հարցնեմ. հնարավո՞ր ա , որ առողջ երեխան ապրի էդպիսի ծնողների հետ ու «վարակվի» ...


Կվարակվի, բա ինչ կանի: Հատկապես եթե պաչելուց պատահական կծեն:

----------

ivy (08.08.2013), keyboard (08.08.2013), Rhayader (08.08.2013), Անվերնագիր (08.08.2013), Գալաթեա (08.08.2013)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Տրիբունն էր, դրա համար էլ որդեգրել էի առաջարկում: Դուն կրակ, հագածդ կրակ, քեզ հետ է՞լ որդեգրել պիտի առաջարկեի ավելի լավ տարբերակներ կան, սիրելիս:


Լավ էլի, չեմ սիրում ես տենց բաներ գրել, գրում եմ հետո նեղվում եմ: Դու էլ հենց իմ գրածին համամիտ չես լինում ինձ ես կպնում: Եթե համաձայն չես իմ գրածին գրառումս քննարկի, ոչ թե ինձ: Չեմ հասկանում ինչի ես տենց անում:  :Sad:  будь мужиком, не обижай девушек.

----------

keyboard (08.08.2013)

----------


## Rhayader

> Լավ էլի, չեմ սիրում ես տենց բաներ գրել, գրում եմ հետո նեղվում եմ: Դու էլ հենց իմ գրածին համամիտ չես լինում ինձ ես կպնում: Եթե համաձայն չես իմ գրածին գրառումս քննարկի, ոչ թե ինձ: Չեմ հասկանում ինչի ես տենց անում:  будь мужиком, не обижай девушек.


Չամիչ, հենց փորձում եմ դրական, բաց լինել քո նկատմամբ, նույնիսկ advance-ներ եմ անում, միանգամից նեղվում ես: Դու առողջ, գրավիչ կին ես, ես՝ առողջ, անտանելի սեքսուալ տղամարդ: Գոնե մի պատճառ կա՞, որ քեզ մղում է նեղվել դրանից: Մեր մեջ բնությունն է խոսում: Մի՛ դիմադրիր:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն, պարզեցնեմ խնդիրը: Ես կարող եմ երեխա որդեգրել, չէ՞: Դու էլ կարող ես: Պատկերացրու՝ նույն սեռի մարդկանց ամուսնությունները թույլատրվեն: Եթե ես ու դու, երկուսս էլ հետերո տղամարդիկ, որոշենք իրար հետ զագսավորվել (էական չի, թե ինչու), մենք կարո՞ղ ենք միասին երեխա որդեգրել:


Ես քո հետ մեռնեմ չեմ պսակվի, ուր մնաց քո հետ երեխա պահեմ: Ու, կարող ա դու կուրսի չես, ես Մեֆին եմ սկզբից խոսք տվել: 

Հ.Գ. Մեր մեջ ասած հարցի իրավական կողմը իմ համար երկրորդական նշանակություն ունի: Ես եկեղեցով չեմ ամուսնացել, կնոջս հետ էլ զագսավորվել ենք էն պարզ պատճառով, որ 8 ամսեկան հղի էր, ես էլ պիտի շտապ ԱՄՆ գնայի, ու վտանգ կար, որ մեր տխմար օրենքներով երեխուս ծննդական չեն տա, քանի որ հայրություն ճանաչող ներկա չէր լինի: Նենց որ, вопрос отпадает, ընգեր: Պետք չի շետը դնել զույգի իրավունքների ու էտ իրավունքների պաշտոնական ճանաչման վրա:

----------

Rhayader (08.08.2013), Գալաթեա (08.08.2013)

----------


## ivy

Էս Տրիբունը նենց լավ ա գրում, թե ինչի մեր կողմից չի  :Jpit: 
Գնամ քնելու, բոլորին հաճելի քննարկումներ, էրեխեքին բարի մանկություն  :Bye:

----------

Alphaone (08.08.2013), Enna Adoly (08.08.2013), Rhayader (08.08.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (08.08.2013), Գալաթեա (08.08.2013), Տրիբուն (08.08.2013)

----------


## keyboard

> Կվարակվի, բա ինչ կանի: Հատկապես եթե պաչելուց պատահական կծեն:



Տրիբուն, դու ղոճա մարդ ես, էս քշեվա կեսին էլ օյին ունեիր, երկու երեխես վեր թռան ծիծաղիցս, օֆֆֆֆֆֆֆֆֆֆֆ 


 :LOL:

----------

Rhayader (08.08.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (08.08.2013), Տրիբուն (08.08.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> .... Հավատա ինձ, նույնասեռականի որդեգրած երեխան անհամեմատ ավելի փոքր ճնշման ա ենթարկվելու, քան նույն էդ նույնասեռականը:


Էս պահին վստահ չեմ: Վաղը-մյուս օրը հնարավոր ա: Թող տենց լինի, թող ես սխալ լինեմ: Չնայած գեյերի իրավունքների ծայրահեղացված պաշտպանությունն էլ կարող ա բերի նրան, որ պագալովնի սկսեն որդեգրման տալ հենց գեյ ընտանիքներին: Դե գիտես, երբ մարդիկ սկսում են պապից ավելի կաթոլիկ դառնալ: Նենց, ոնց որ խռտնած էշն ա ձիուն աբգոն անում: 

Բայց դե, աշխարհքիս բանը նենց ա, որ մեկ էլ տեսար հենց նույն Եվրոպայում տաս տարուց նացիստները ընտրություններին էլի մեծամասնություն ստանան: Էտ ժամանակ, վայն եկել ձեզ տարել ա: Ես դեռ կարամ մի տաս գրառում ցույց տամ ու գլուխղ փրկեմ: Դուք սաղդ գազային խցիկներում կոտորվելու եք:

----------


## Alphaone

> мама, папа, я вместе дружная семья


հիմա ինչ, էս ընտանիքների բալիկներն ասելու են



> папа, папа я вместе дружная семья


 :LOL: 
Լավ, ես խնդրում եմ միասեռականների կողմից երեխա որդեգրելու կոմնակիցներն անկեղծ ասեն, կցանկանայի՞ն նման ընտանիքում մեծանալ:

----------


## Rhayader

> Ես քո հետ մեռնեմ չեմ պսակվի, ուր մնաց քո հետ երեխա պահեմ: Ու, կարող ա դու կուրսի չես, ես Մեֆին եմ սկզբից խոսք տվել: 
> 
> Հ.Գ. Մեր մեջ ասած հարցի իրավական կողմը իմ համար երկրորդական նշանակություն ունի: Ես եկեղեցով չեմ ամուսնացել, կնոջս հետ էլ զագսավորվել ենք էն պարզ պատճառով, որ 8 ամսեկան հղի էր, ես էլ պիտի շտապ ԱՄՆ գնայի, ու վտանգ կար, որ մեր տխմար օրենքներով երեխուս ծննդական չեն տա, քանի որ հայրություն ճանաչող ներկա չէր լինի: Նենց որ, вопрос отпадает, ընգեր: Պետք չի շետը դնել զույգի իրավունքների ու էտ իրավունքների պաշտոնական ճանաչման վրա:


Դու փշրեցիր իմ սիրտը: Տեսնենք՝ գոնե Չամիչը կգնահատի՞ իմ փրչոտ առնական հմայքը  :LOL:

----------

Տրիբուն (08.08.2013)

----------


## Rhayader

ivy, հավատա ինձ, ես կնախընտրեմ, որ իմ օպոնենտը միշտ Տրիբունը լինի  :LOL:

----------

ivy (08.08.2013), Mephistopheles (08.08.2013), Գալաթեա (08.08.2013), Ռուֆուս (08.08.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էս Տրիբունը նենց լավ ա գրում, թե ինչի մեր կողմից չի 
> Գնամ քնելու, բոլորին հաճելի քննարկումներ, էրեխեքին բարի մանկություն


Ես էլ որ ձեր կողմից լինեի, էս թեման երկու էջից առաջ չէր գնա:  :LOL:  Իսկ հիմա տես ամեն մեկս մեր համար ինչքան հետաքրքիր բաներ ենք բացաահայտում: Թե չէ պիտի նստեինք, սպասեքին որ Չամիչը գար, ու կույս գեյերին խառնեինք մայրիշխան պեդոֆիլների հետ, ախտառմաս սարքեինք, ու թեման փակվեր:

----------

Alphaone (08.08.2013), ivy (08.08.2013), Rhayader (08.08.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (08.08.2013), Գալաթեա (08.08.2013), Ռուֆուս (08.08.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դու փշրեցիր իմ սիրտը: Տեսնենք՝ գոնե Չամիչը կգնահատի՞ իմ փրչոտ առնական հմայքը


Դե գնամ քնամ, թե չէ աչքիս օպոնենտությունը մեծ սիրո կարող ա վերածվի, Չամիչը կույս մնա, Մեֆն էլ խանդի հողի վրա համ իմ գլուխն ուտի համ քոնը:

----------

keyboard (08.08.2013), Rhayader (08.08.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (08.08.2013), Անվերնագիր (08.08.2013), Գալաթեա (08.08.2013), Ռուֆուս (08.08.2013)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Դե գնամ քնամ, թե չէ աչքիս օպոնենտությունը մեծ սիրո կարող ա վերածվի, Չամիչը կույս մնա, Մեֆն էլ խանդի հողի վրա համ իմ գլուխն ուտի համ քոնը:


Ժող, խիղճ ունեցեք, էսքան խնդալուց հետո գիշերը ոնց պիտի քնենք  :Jpit:  Անտեր վարկանշիչն էլ էլի փչացել ա  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (08.08.2013), keyboard (08.08.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

Ժողովուրդ, մի հարց էի գրել, տեսա չեն պատասխանում, սկսեցի ինքս պատասխանել: Ուրեմն ամեն ընտանիքում երեխային ինչ-ինչ բաներ նույն սեռի ծնողն է խրատում ու բացատրում, ոչ թե հակառակ, ստացվում է, որ նույնասեռական զուգը հենց իրենց սեռի երեխա պիտի որդեգրի՞: Նույն սեռի ծնողը պատահաբար չէ, որ բացատրում է, ինքան էլ հավասարությունից խոսենք, հասարակությունում կինն ու տղամարդը թեկուզ ֆիզիոլագիական տեսանկյունից ելնելով տարբեր աշխատանք են կատարում՝ տատիկը ճաշ է պատրաստում, պապիկը փայտ է կոտրատում (խոսքը բացառությունների մասին չէ, երբ պապիկը նախկին վարսավիր է, տատիկը ծանրամարտի աշխարհի չեմպիոն): Ու որպեսզի երեխան լիարժեք ինտեգրվի հասարակությանը, ապա իրեն ուղղակի անհրաժեշտ են երկու ծնող էլ: Քանի մարդ կա, որ ասում է ամուսնանամ, երեխաս անմայր, անհայր չմնա, բնականաբար հասարակության դատապարտելուց են վախենում ու քայլը երեխայով արդարացնում, բայց իրականում երեխայի համար կարևոր է թեկուզ խորթ հոր/մոր առկայությունը: Ինձ շատ հարազատ մարդ կյանքում լիքն աննուղղելի քայլեր է արել, որ հայր ունենալու պարագայում երբեք չէր անի, մենակ մոր հետ է մեծացել, եթե անգամ մի քանի մամա ունենար, միևնույն է, երեխային հավասարապես հարկավոր է թե հայր, թե մայր: Էլի եմ ասում, երկու սեռի միասեռականների էլ ճանաչում եմ, կին միասեռականներն անգամ երեխա ունեին, կանանցից մեկը բավական բարձր դիրք էր զբաղեցնում Ամերիկյան իրավաբանների ասոցիացիայի Հայաստանյան մասնաճյուղում, բայց իրենց երեխաներին տեսել եմ, ժամերով հետները խաղացել եմ ու հասկացել, որ երջանիկ չեն, երկու տղա էին հիվանդագին հայր էին ուզում  :Sad:

----------

Վոլտերա (09.08.2013)

----------


## Rhayader

> Ժողովուրդ, մի հարց էի գրել, տեսա չեն պատասխանում, սկսեցի ինքս պատասխանել: Ուրեմն ամեն ընտանիքում երեխային ինչ-ինչ բաներ նույն սեռի ծնողն է խրատում ու բացատրում, ոչ թե հակառակ, ստացվում է, որ նույնասեռական զուգը հենց իրենց սեռի երեխա պիտի որդեգրի՞: Նույն սեռի ծնողը պատահաբար չէ, որ բացատրում է, ինքան էլ հավասարությունից խոսենք, հասարակությունում կինն ու տղամարդը թեկուզ ֆիզիոլագիական տեսանկյունից ելնելով տարբեր աշխատանք են կատարում՝ տատիկը ճաշ է պատրաստում, պապիկը փայտ է կոտրատում (խոսքը բացառությունների մասին չէ, երբ պապիկը նախկին վարսավիր է, տատիկը ծանրամարտի աշխարհի չեմպիոն): Ու որպեսզի երեխան լիարժեք ինտեգրվի հասարակությանը, ապա իրեն ուղղակի անհրաժեշտ են երկու ծնող էլ: Քանի մարդ կա, որ ասում է ամուսնանամ, երեխաս անմայր, անհայր չմնա, բնականաբար հասարակության դատապարտելուց են վախենում ու քայլը երեխայով արդարացնում, բայց իրականում երեխայի համար կարևոր է թեկուզ խորթ հոր/մոր առկայությունը: Ինձ շատ հարազատ մարդ կյանքում լիքն աննուղղելի քայլեր է արել, որ հայր ունենալու պարագայում երբեք չէր անի, մենակ մոր հետ է մեծացել, եթե անգամ մի քանի մամա ունենար, միևնույն է, երեխային հավասարապես հարկավոր է թե հայր, թե մայր: Էլի եմ ասում, երկու սեռի միասեռականների էլ ճանաչում եմ, կին միասեռականներն անգամ երեխա ունեին, կանանցից մեկը բավական բարձր դիրք էր զբաղեցնում Ամերիկյան իրավաբանների ասոցիացիայի Հայաստանյան մասնաճյուղում, բայց իրենց երեխաներին տեսել եմ, ժամերով հետները խաղացել եմ ու հասկացել, որ երջանիկ չեն, երկու տղա էին հիվանդագին հայր էին ուզում


Բա խեղճ միայնակ հայրերն ու մայրերն ինչ անեն:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (08.08.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

> Բա խեղճ միայնակ հայրերն ու մայրերն ինչ անեն:


Երեխա ունեն, մի կերպ յոլա գնան, չունեն, գոնե չորդեգրեն, քանի որ երեխան իրականում լիարժեք չի դաստիարակվում: Հենց իմ մոտ ազգականուհին է ամբողջ կյանքում միայնակ մայր եղել, թե իր, թե իր դստեր լիքը դժբախտություններ դրա հետևանք են: Էլ ավելի դժվար է, երբ միայնակ ծնողը հակառակ սեռի երեխա է ունենում:
Հ.Գ. ես միայն մի պարագայում համաձայն կլինեմ միայնակ մարդկանց ու նույնասեռական զույգերի երեխա որդեգրելու արտոնությանը, եթե իրենք իրականում ու շատ լուրջ մասնագետների կողմից երկար ժամանակ նախապատրաստվեն դրան, քանի որ ամեն երեխա մի ամբողջ մարդկային ճակատագիր է ու երկու գիտակից մարդու երջանկության համար մի անգիտակից մարդու երջանկությունը վտանգի տակ դնելը երբեք չեմ ընդունի

----------


## keyboard

Ի ծիշինաաաաաաաա, էհէ~յ, ծերու~կ, էս ուր կորավ?

----------


## Rhayader

> Երեխա ունեն, մի կերպ յոլա գնան, չունեն, գոնե չորդեգրեն, քանի որ երեխան իրականում լիարժեք չի դաստիարակվում: Հենց իմ մոտ ազգականուհին է ամբողջ կյանքում միայնակ մայր եղել, թե իր, թե իր դստեր լիքը դժբախտություններ դրա հետևանք են: Էլ ավելի դժվար է, երբ միայնակ ծնողը հակառակ սեռի երեխա է ունենում:
> Հ.Գ. ես միայն մի պարագայում համաձայն կլինեմ միայնակ մարդկանց ու նույնասեռական զույգերի երեխա որդեգրելու արտոնությանը, եթե իրենք իրականում ու շատ լուրջ մասնագետների կողմից երկար ժամանակ նախապատրաստվեն դրան, քանի որ ամեն երեխա մի ամբողջ մարդկային ճակատագիր է ու երկու գիտակից մարդու երջանկության համար մի անգիտակից մարդու երջանկությունը վտանգի տակ դնելը երբեք չեմ ընդունի


Ալֆա, երեխան խոտ չի, որ ազոտային ու կալիումական պարարտանյութերի համադրություն պահանջի: Մի ծնողը հիանալի կարող է դաստիարակել իր երեխային:

Ընդհանրապես, երեխաների դաստիարակության մասին այնպիսի կարծիքներ եմ այստեղ լսում, մազերս բիզ-բիզ են կանգնում:

----------

Enna Adoly (08.08.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (08.08.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Իսկ իմ մոտ նենց տպավորություն ա, որ դու երեխա ասելով պատկերացնում ես արդեն ամեն ինչից հասկացող, իրավունքի նորմերն անգիր արած, հարաբերականության տեսությունը երկրորդ անգամ ապացուցած ինտելեկտուալ գիգանտ: 
> 
> Հարցը հետևյալումն ա, ապ, չափահասները պաշտպանում են իրենց իրավունքները, իսկ երեխայի իրավունքները պաշտպանվում են: Քանի որ, հա, հենց տենց, երեխա ասելով պետք ա հասկանալ շատ բաներ չգիտակցող, կյանք չտեսած, ամեն ինչից անտեղյակ, անպատշպան էակ: Խոսքի սենց ..


Ապեր, մի քանի պոստ վերև ասում էիր որ պտի երեխի կարծիքը հարցնենք… հիմա դու ուզում ես էս էրեխու կարծիքն իմանա՞լ գեյերի մասին ու իմանալ ինքն ուզում ա որդեգրվի գեյերի կողմից թե ո՞չ… 

հիմա հարցնե՞նք թե չէ…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ժողովուրդ, մի հարց էի գրել, տեսա չեն պատասխանում, սկսեցի ինքս պատասխանել: Ուրեմն ամեն ընտանիքում երեխային ինչ-ինչ բաներ նույն սեռի ծնողն է խրատում ու բացատրում, ոչ թե հակառակ, ստացվում է, որ նույնասեռական զուգը հենց իրենց սեռի երեխա պիտի որդեգրի՞: Նույն սեռի ծնողը պատահաբար չէ, որ բացատրում է, ինքան էլ հավասարությունից խոսենք, հասարակությունում կինն ու տղամարդը թեկուզ ֆիզիոլագիական տեսանկյունից ելնելով տարբեր աշխատանք են կատարում՝ տատիկը ճաշ է պատրաստում, պապիկը փայտ է կոտրատում (խոսքը բացառությունների մասին չէ, երբ պապիկը նախկին վարսավիր է, տատիկը ծանրամարտի աշխարհի չեմպիոն): Ու որպեսզի երեխան լիարժեք ինտեգրվի հասարակությանը, ապա իրեն ուղղակի անհրաժեշտ են երկու ծնող էլ: Քանի մարդ կա, որ ասում է ամուսնանամ, երեխաս անմայր, անհայր չմնա, բնականաբար հասարակության դատապարտելուց են վախենում ու քայլը երեխայով արդարացնում, բայց իրականում երեխայի համար կարևոր է թեկուզ խորթ հոր/մոր առկայությունը: Ինձ շատ հարազատ մարդ կյանքում լիքն աննուղղելի քայլեր է արել, որ հայր ունենալու պարագայում երբեք չէր անի, մենակ մոր հետ է մեծացել, եթե անգամ մի քանի մամա ունենար, միևնույն է, երեխային հավասարապես հարկավոր է թե հայր, թե մայր: Էլի եմ ասում, երկու սեռի միասեռականների էլ ճանաչում եմ, կին միասեռականներն անգամ երեխա ունեին, կանանցից մեկը բավական բարձր դիրք էր զբաղեցնում Ամերիկյան իրավաբանների ասոցիացիայի Հայաստանյան մասնաճյուղում, բայց իրենց երեխաներին տեսել եմ, ժամերով հետները խաղացել եմ ու հասկացել, որ երջանիկ չեն, երկու տղա էին հիվանդագին հայր էին ուզում


Ալֆա ջան, քո արգումենտների թույլ կողմը գիտե՞ս որն ա, որ դու քո արգումենտի եզրակացության ու արդյուքի հիման վրա ուզում ես ֆորմուլա՝ բանաձև սարքես, այսինքն քանի որ ես փաստ ունեմ որ երեխան պապա ա ուզում լեզբիան ծնողների հետ ուրեմն բոլորն ուզելու են, դրա համար լեզբիան ծնողները իրավունք չունեն երեխա որդեգրել… ես էլ կարող եմ օրինակ բերել որ հետերո զույգի որդեգրած երեխան սեքսուալ բռնաբարվել ա խորթ հոր կողմից… հիմա ես կարա՞մ ասեմ որ հետերո զույգերին երեխա պետք չի տալ… ես վերը փաստ ներեցի որ հարազատ հայրն ա բռնաբարել իր աղջկան, կարա՞մ ասեմ որ բոլոր հետերո ծնողներից պետք ա վերցնել  երեխային… իհարկե ոչ, քանի որ սրանք առանձին դեպքեր են ու դուք էլ կասեք որ դա բացառություն ա… էդ դեպքում քո օրինակներն էլ չեն կարող ընդվանրացնել ու օրենք դառնալ… 

Հիմա սեռերի մասին, նույն սեռի երկու, թեկուզ խորթ բայց ծնող… նույնպես միանշանակ չի… օրինակ գեյ տղամարդիկ շատ էլ լավ կնոջ ընկեր կարող են լինել, նույնիսկ ավելի լավ քան կինը ու շատ շատ հարցերում նրանք շատ ավելի ուշադիր են քան կինը… ավելի լավ խորհրդատու… ես շատ գիտեմ տենց մարդիկ… բացի դրանից գեյ տղամարդը դա կանացի մաներաներով տղամարդը չի, հազար ու ձևի գեյ կա, կան գեյեր որ ոչ էլ կիմանաս որ գեյ են ու տղամարդկանց բոլոր խնդիրներում էլ նույնքան ուշադիր ու տեղյակ… նույնը կանանց համար… լեզբիաններն էլ են նույն կերպ ու կարող շատ էլ լավ օգնական/ խորհրդատու լինել… 

Դուք խնդիրը գերպարզեցնում եք, բանաձև եք սարքում ու համարում խնդիրը լուծված… մոռանում եք որ գործ ունեք մարդու հետ և յուրաքանչյուր դեպք պետք ա դիտվի իր առանձին կոնտեքստում… միայն հանցագործների համար կարաս միանշանակ ասես որ չեն կարող, մնացած դեպքերում ընդհանրացնելն անհիմն են… 

Կոնկրետ օրինակը կարա ժխտի ընդհանրացումն ու քանդի ստերեոտիպը, բայց երբեք չի կարող ընդհանրացման հիմք հանդիսանալ… 

Ի դեպ ներկայումս շատ շատ երեխաներ մեծանում են գեյ զույգերի կողմից ու առայժմ գեյերի կտրուկ աճ չի նկատվում, ինչպես նաև հանցագործությունների քանակի վրա ազդեցություն չունի… այո երեխան ընտանիքից ա սովորում, բայց ոչ միանշանակ, չես կարող գերագնահատել ընտանիքի ազդեցությունը, կա ինտերնետ, ընկերներ, դպրոց և այլն ու ծնողն ըստ էության ունի սահմանափակ ազդեցություն, բայց բավականին մեծ պատասխանատվություն… մի քիչ դիսփրոփորշնըլ ա…

----------

Rhayader (08.08.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (08.08.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

> Ալֆա ջան, քո արգումենտների թույլ կողմը գիտե՞ս որն ա, որ դու քո արգումենտի եզրակացության ու արդյուքի հիման վրա ուզում ես ֆորմուլա՝ բանաձև սարքես, այսինքն քանի որ ես փաստ ունեմ որ երեխան պապա ա ուզում լեզբիան ծնողների հետ ուրեմն բոլորն ուզելու են, դրա համար լեզբիան ծնողները իրավունք չունեն երեխա որդեգրել… ես էլ կարող եմ օրինակ բերել որ հետերո զույգի որդեգրած երեխան սեքսուալ բռնաբարվել ա խորթ հոր կողմից… հիմա ես կարա՞մ ասեմ որ հետերո զույգերին երեխա պետք չի տալ… ես վերը փաստ ներեցի որ հարազատ հայրն ա բռնաբարել իր աղջկան, կարա՞մ ասեմ որ բոլոր հետերո ծնողներից պետք ա վերցնել  երեխային… իհարկե ոչ, քանի որ սրանք առանձին դեպքեր են ու դուք էլ կասեք որ դա բացառություն ա… էդ դեպքում քո օրինակներն էլ չեն կարող ընդվանրացնել ու օրենք դառնալ… 
> 
> Հիմա սեռերի մասին, նույն սեռի երկու, թեկուզ խորթ բայց ծնող… նույնպես միանշանակ չի… օրինակ գեյ տղամարդիկ շատ էլ լավ կնոջ ընկեր կարող են լինել, նույնիսկ ավելի լավ քան կինը ու շատ շատ հարցերում նրանք շատ ավելի ուշադիր են քան կինը… ավելի լավ խորհրդատու… ես շատ գիտեմ տենց մարդիկ… բացի դրանից գեյ տղամարդը դա կանացի մաներաներով տղամարդը չի, հազար ու ձևի գեյ կա, կան գեյեր որ ոչ էլ կիմանաս որ գեյ են ու տղամարդկանց բոլոր խնդիրներում էլ նույնքան ուշադիր ու տեղյակ… նույնը կանանց համար… լեզբիաններն էլ են նույն կերպ ու կարող շատ էլ լավ օգնական/ խորհրդատու լինել… 
> 
> Դուք խնդիրը գերպարզեցնում եք, բանաձև եք սարքում ու համարում խնդիրը լուծված… մոռանում եք որ գործ ունեք մարդու հետ և յուրաքանչյուր դեպք պետք ա դիտվի իր առանձին կոնտեքստում… միայն հանցագործների համար կարաս միանշանակ ասես որ չեն կարող, մնացած դեպքերում ընդհանրացնելն անհիմն են… 
> 
> Կոնկրետ օրինակը կարա ժխտի ընդհանրացումն ու քանդի ստերեոտիպը, բայց երբեք չի կարող ընդհանրացման հիմք հանդիսանալ… 
> 
> Ի դեպ ներկայումս շատ շատ երեխաներ մեծանում են գեյ զույգերի կողմից ու առայժմ գեյերի կտրուկ աճ չի նկատվում, ինչպես նաև հանցագործությունների քանակի վրա ազդեցություն չունի… այո երեխան ընտանիքից ա սովորում, բայց ոչ միանշանակ, չես կարող գերագնահատել ընտանիքի ազդեցությունը, կա ինտերնետ, ընկերներ, դպրոց և այլն ու ծնողն ըստ էության ունի սահմանափակ ազդեցություն, բայց բավականին մեծ պատասխանատվություն… մի քիչ դիսփրոփորշնըլ ա…


Ես երբ ասում եմ նման ընտանիքում երեխան վտանգված է. ես նկատի չունեմ, թե ինքը կմեծանա ու միանշանակ հոմոսեքսուալ կլինի, բայց տրադիցիոն ընտանիքն ինքն անկախ ամեն ինչից նորմալ չի պատկերացնի ու իր համար ընտանիք կազմելը հեշտ չի լինի: Ինչքան էլ որոշ հարցեր գեյը կնոջից լավ պատկերացնի, իր փաստացի սեռն արական ա ու երբ աղջիկ երեխան իր մամայի հետ ուզում ա ասենք ռեստորանի զուգարան գնա կամ տղան իր լեսբի մամայի, էնտեղ հատուկ բաժին չկա հոմոսեքսուալների համար: Էս ես պարզապես օրինակ եմ բերում, ոչ թե ասում եմ հենց սրա համար չի կարելի տալ որդեգրության, էնպես որ խնդրում եմ օրինակից չկառչել, բայց ամբողջ կյանքում երեխաների մոտ որոշակի փուլում այս կամ այն սեռի ծնողի աջակցության կարիքը կլինի ու երեխան լիարժեք ընտանիք չի կարող ունենալ: Ընդհանրապես, ոնց են մարդիկ երեխա ունենում.

1. ծնում են այդ երեխային(ներառյալ արհեստական բեղմնավորում, սուրոգատ և այլն)
2. որդեգրում են

ո՞ւմ են որդեգրում:

1. ծնողազուրկ կամ ծնողական իրավունքից զրկված ազգականների երեխայի
2. մանկատան երեխայի

ովքե՞ր են հայտնվում մանկատանը
1. ծնողազուրկ երեխաները, ովքեր մնացել են առանց խնամակալի
2. ծնողական իրավուքնից զրկված երեծաները
3. այն երեխաներն, ումից ծնողներն իրենք են հրաժարվել
Բոլոր դեպքերում այս երեխաները կամ ազգական չունեն, ով կարող է խնամակալ/որդեգրող հանդես գալ կամ ազգականներին չի մտահոգում իրենց հետագա ճակատագիրը, կամ շատ են ուզում, բայց չեն կարողանում ընտանիքի սպառողական զամբյուղում նրանց ևս ներառել և այլն:

Հիմա էս երեք դեպքում էլ երեխան մի անգամ արդն տրավմա ունի ու նման երեխաների գերակշռող մեծամասնությունն ուզում է ընտանիք, ուր ինքը մայր կունենա, ով իրեն հոգ կտանի ու մայր կունենա, ով կպաշտպանի: Ես նման երեխաների հետ շատ եմ շփվել տարբեր տարիքներում, անգամ 16 տարեկան երեխան, որ չափահասության շեմին է, ընտանիք է երազում: Ու հանկարծ մենք տալիս ենք երեխային մի ընտանիք, որ իր գիտակցության մեջ չի տեղավորվում: Ինքը տեսնում է, որ բոլորն ունեն տարբեր սեռի ծնողներ, ինքը՝ նույն: Անկախ հասարակությունն ու քյարթուները ոնց կմոտենան՝ երեխան իրեն խտրականության ենթարկված է զգում: Ես կողմ եմ, որ հոմոսեքսուալներն ինչ ճանապարհով ուզում էլինի, սեփական երեխան ունենան, բայց ահավոր դեմ եմ մի անգամ արդեն հոգեբանական տրավմա ապրած երեխային ռիսկային որդեգրության տալուն: 
Հետո, եթե էվոլյուցիայի ու ռեվոլյուցիայի մեջ ընտրություն կատարելու լինեմ, ես ընտրում եմ էվոլյուցիան, իսկ հայաստանյան իրականությունը դեռ այդքան էվոլյուցված չէ նման ընտանիքն ընդունելու համար, իսկ հեղափոխությունները, ինչ հեղափոխություն էլ լինի, երբեք դրական արդյունք չեն տալիս ու ինչքան էլ ինձ օրինակներ բերեք, ես կմնամ իմ կարծիքին: Անգլիական հեղափոխության դասերից էր, որ ոչ թե փողոցներում պիտի հեղափոխություն լինի, այլ՝ մարդկանց ուղեղներում...
թհե փիլասոֆիկալ էնդ...

----------

Tig (08.08.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Տնաշեններ, մի գիշեր ու մի առավոտ չեմ մտել, հազար էջ գրել եք  :Jpit:  Ես չէի կարող այս յուղոտ գրառմանը չարձագանքել:




> Չգիտեմ հնարավոր ա, որ էս ամեն ինչը բնականոն, օրինաչափ գործընթացա, որը մարդկության պատմությունը տանում ա դեպի մայրիշխանության: Համենայն դեպս դրա հոտն ա գալիս:


Չամիչ, մյուս գրառումներումդ տեսանք, թե ինչու ես մայրիշխանությունից խոսում: Հիմա սենց բան ասեմ: Էս անտեր Հոլանդիայում իսկականից մայրիշխանություն ա: Հոլանդացի կնիկներին տեսնես, սիրտդ կվատա: Ահեղ կնիկներ են, բոյ-բուսատով, բլոնդ, կատաղի, կարիերիստ: Տղամարդիկ կողքները դողում են: Ստեղի տղամարդիկ էլ դզած-փչած մազերով (նույնիսկ ստերեոտիպ կա տենց, որ սաղ հոլանդացի տղամարդիկ մազերը լղում են ժելեով), դզած-փչած շորերով, ամաչկոտ, խեղճուկրակ: Բայց էս ամենի մեջ ամենախոխմն էն ա, որ ես նկարագրում եմ հետերո կանանց ու տղամարդկանց: Նենց որ հետևությունները թողնում եմ ձեզ  :Jpit:  




> Ժողովուրդ, մի հարց էի գրել, տեսա չեն պատասխանում, սկսեցի ինքս պատասխանել: Ուրեմն ամեն ընտանիքում երեխային ինչ-ինչ բաներ նույն սեռի ծնողն է խրատում ու բացատրում, ոչ թե հակառակ, ստացվում է, որ նույնասեռական զուգը հենց իրենց սեռի երեխա պիտի որդեգրի՞: Նույն սեռի ծնողը պատահաբար չէ, որ բացատրում է, ինքան էլ հավասարությունից խոսենք, հասարակությունում կինն ու տղամարդը թեկուզ ֆիզիոլագիական տեսանկյունից ելնելով տարբեր աշխատանք են կատարում՝ տատիկը ճաշ է պատրաստում, պապիկը փայտ է կոտրատում (խոսքը բացառությունների մասին չէ, երբ պապիկը նախկին վարսավիր է, տատիկը ծանրամարտի աշխարհի չեմպիոն): Ու որպեսզի երեխան լիարժեք ինտեգրվի հասարակությանը, ապա իրեն ուղղակի անհրաժեշտ են երկու ծնող էլ: Քանի մարդ կա, որ ասում է ամուսնանամ, երեխաս անմայր, անհայր չմնա, բնականաբար հասարակության դատապարտելուց են վախենում ու քայլը երեխայով արդարացնում, բայց իրականում երեխայի համար կարևոր է թեկուզ խորթ հոր/մոր առկայությունը: Ինձ շատ հարազատ մարդ կյանքում լիքն աննուղղելի քայլեր է արել, որ հայր ունենալու պարագայում երբեք չէր անի, մենակ մոր հետ է մեծացել, եթե անգամ մի քանի մամա ունենար, միևնույն է, երեխային հավասարապես հարկավոր է թե հայր, թե մայր: Էլի եմ ասում, երկու սեռի միասեռականների էլ ճանաչում եմ, կին միասեռականներն անգամ երեխա ունեին, կանանցից մեկը բավական բարձր դիրք էր զբաղեցնում Ամերիկյան իրավաբանների ասոցիացիայի Հայաստանյան մասնաճյուղում, բայց իրենց երեխաներին տեսել եմ, ժամերով հետները խաղացել եմ ու հասկացել, որ երջանիկ չեն, երկու տղա էին հիվանդագին հայր էին ուզում





> Երեխա ունեն, մի կերպ յոլա գնան, չունեն, գոնե չորդեգրեն, քանի որ երեխան իրականում լիարժեք չի դաստիարակվում: Հենց իմ մոտ ազգականուհին է ամբողջ կյանքում միայնակ մայր եղել, թե իր, թե իր դստեր լիքը դժբախտություններ դրա հետևանք են: Էլ ավելի դժվար է, երբ միայնակ ծնողը հակառակ սեռի երեխա է ունենում:
> Հ.Գ. ես միայն մի պարագայում համաձայն կլինեմ միայնակ մարդկանց ու նույնասեռական զույգերի երեխա որդեգրելու արտոնությանը, եթե իրենք իրականում ու շատ լուրջ մասնագետների կողմից երկար ժամանակ նախապատրաստվեն դրան, քանի որ ամեն երեխա մի ամբողջ մարդկային ճակատագիր է ու երկու գիտակից մարդու երջանկության համար մի անգիտակից մարդու երջանկությունը վտանգի տակ դնելը երբեք չեմ ընդունի


Ալֆ, ուրեմն նորից եմ ասում, որ դու չարաչար սխալվում ես: Դու չափից դուրս մեծ դեր ես տալիս դաստիարակությանը: Իրականում տենց չի: Դու միանգամից պեչատ ես խփում՝ եթե միայնակ մոր/հոր երեխա ա, եթե հոմոսեքսուալ զույգի էրեխա ա, ուրեմն դժբախտ ա մեծանում, որովհետև ֆլան-ֆստան: Չկա տենց բան, ախր հասկացի: Դու չես կարա երեխայի փոխարեն որոշես, թե իրա համար ինչն ա լավ: Նայի, մեկը ես ահագին վիրավորվում եմ քո էս գրածները կարդալիս, որովհետև ինձ մենակ մամաս ա մեծացրել, ու դա բնավ դժբախտության պատճառ չի դարձել ինձ համար: Վիրավորվում եմ, որովհետև ինձ համար ավելի լավ էր առանց խորթ հոր (ի դեպ, իմ խիստ էգոիստական մղումներից ելնելով): Ու ես չեմ ուզում, որ դու իմ փոխարեն որոշես, թե ինչն ա ինձ համար լավ, ինչը՝ վատ: Ու հիմա նույն կերպ միասեռական ընտանիքի երեխան ա: Դու ինչու՞ ես երեխայի փոխարեն որոշում, որ ինքը դժբախտ ա լինելու: Ի՞նչ հիմք ունես նման կերպ մտածելու: Առանձին դեպքե՞ր, թե՞ հիպոթետիկ հորինված պատմություններ:

Ինչ վերաբերում ա Հ.Գ.-իդ, ապա նույնը վերաբերում ա նաև հետերոսեքսուալ ընտանիքներին: Իսկ եթե ավելի ընդլայնենք, գուցե ընդհանարապե՞ս ցանկացած զույգ կամ ոչ զույգ երեխա ունենալուց առաջ հատուկ պատրաստվածություն անցնի: Ու կդառնանք սիրուն, քառակուսի մտածող հասարակություն:

----------

Kita (08.08.2013)

----------


## Rhayader

Ալֆա, նախ՝ օրինակ, մեր «հասարակության մեջ լիարժեք ինտեգրված մարդը» հասարակ քյառթ կլինի  :LOL: 

Ախր մարդու անհատական առանձնահատկությունները մի կողմ թողած՝ ոնց որ ուզեք ինկուբատոր գցել: Ես ամբողջ կյանքս ավելի լավ յոլա եմ գնացել մի ծնողի մոտ մեծացած մարդկանց հետ: Ամեն մարդ ունի ադապտացիոն մեխանիզմներ:

Լիքը երեխաներ տեսնում են կնոջն ու երեխային ծեծող, բռի հորով ընտանիք, բայց մեծանում են, չնայած իրենց տրավմաներով, լրիվ նորմալ, առողջ, իրենց մեծացրած ընտանիքից հազար անգամ լավ ընտանիք են կազմում:

Միևնույն ժամանակ՝ տղա-տղա նույնասեռական ընտանիքում բռնության դեպքի մասին ես ընդհանրապես չեմ լսել:

Գիտե՞ս, ինչ աղետալի վիճակում են հայտնվում քո ասած «ավանդական ընտանիքները», երբ ծնողներն անասուն քյառթուներ են, իսկ երեխան՝ նորմալ մարդ: Իսկ դու պատկերացնու՞մ ես նման ընտանիքում մեծացող նույնասեռական երեխայի վիճակը:

Լուրջ, ոնց որ կոմունիստ լինեք: Նորմեր ու դոգմաներ եք սահմանում, ամեն ինչ ուզում եք, որ ժամանակացույցով գնա:

----------

Alphaone (08.08.2013), Mephistopheles (08.08.2013), Sagittarius (08.08.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (08.08.2013)

----------


## Artgeo

Էս թեմայում գրառում չեմ արել, ներվեր չկա  :Smile:  մի բան ասեմ ու գնամ, եթե սովորական ընտանիքում հոմոսեքսուալ երեխա կարա մեծանա, ուրեմն հոմոսեքսուալ ընտանիքում սովորական երեխա էլ կմեծանա։ Կարևորը մարդկային նորմալ արժեհամակարգն ա։ 


Չիկագոյի հավատացյալները

----------

keyboard (08.08.2013), Rhayader (08.08.2013), Sagittarius (08.08.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

Կոմունիստները հենց էն ա, որ ախմախ հեղափոխություն արեցին, դրա համար էլ ամեն ինչ հարամեցին: Ես իրականում երբ խոսքը երեխայի պաշտպանությանն ա հասնում, ֆանատիկ եմ դառնում, ու էլի եմ շեշտում, որ եթե խոսքը մանկատան երեխայի մասին է, իր մոտ առանց այդ էլ տրավմաներ կան, լրացուցիչ ռիսկի ենթարկողին, ոնց Բայն ա ասում՝ վառել, գցել գազախցիկ և այլն:
Բյուր, ես քո մամային քառակուսի աստիճանով հարգում եմ, քանի որ դու արտառոց լավ ու լիարժեք մարդ ես, բայց ստորություն չանեմ, էլի, քո անձնական օրագրից մեջբերումներ անեմ, միայն պատմեմ, թե ոնց էիր գրել հորդ հետ քո զրունցը, ոնց էիր գրել, որ քո համար դա կարևոր էր ու քեզ շատ բան տվեց, վստահ եղիր, որ եթե երկրորդ մամա ունենայիր, էդ քեզ գուցե լիքը լավ բաներ տար, բայց շատ ավելի լավ բաների էլ պակաս կունենայիր: Հետո էլի եմ ասում, բացառություններից մի կառչեք, վերցրեք օրինաչափությունները, բացառություններին նայենք, կարող ա էս պահին աշխարհի ամենաերջանիկ մարդը հոմոսեքսուալ ծնողներ ունի, բայց էդ չի նշանակում, որ հայաստանի բոլոր հոմոսեքսուալ զույգերի երեխաները երջանկությունից փայլելու են: Սովորական վիճակագրական ընտրանք գոյություն ունի, էդ տեսանկյունից հարցին մոտեցեք:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Կոմունիստները հենց էն ա, որ ախմախ հեղափոխություն արեցին, դրա համար էլ ամեն ինչ հարամեցին: Ես իրականում երբ խոսքը երեխայի պաշտպանությանն ա հասնում, ֆանատիկ եմ դառնում, ու էլի եմ շեշտում, որ եթե խոսքը մանկատան երեխայի մասին է, իր մոտ առանց այդ էլ տրավմաներ կան, լրացուցիչ ռիսկի ենթարկողին, ոնց Բայն ա ասում՝ վառել, գցել գազախցիկ և այլն:
> Բյուր, ես քո մամային քառակուսի աստիճանով հարգում եմ, քանի որ դու արտառոց լավ ու լիարժեք մարդ ես, բայց ստորություն չանեմ, էլի, քո անձնական օրագրից մեջբերումներ անեմ, միայն պատմեմ, թե ոնց էիր գրել հորդ հետ քո զրունցը, ոնց էիր գրել, որ քո համար դա կարևոր էր ու քեզ շատ բան տվեց, վստահ եղիր, որ եթե երկրորդ մամա ունենայիր, էդ քեզ գուցե լիքը լավ բաներ տար, բայց շատ ավելի լավ բաների էլ պակաս կունենայիր: Հետո էլի եմ ասում, բացառություններից մի կառչեք, վերցրեք օրինաչափությունները, բացառություններին նայենք, կարող ա էս պահին աշխարհի ամենաերջանիկ մարդը հոմոսեքսուալ ծնողներ ունի, բայց էդ չի նշանակում, որ հայաստանի բոլոր հոմոսեքսուալ զույգերի երեխաները երջանկությունից փայլելու են: Սովորական վիճակագրական ընտրանք գոյություն ունի, էդ տեսանկյունից հարցին մոտեցեք:


Ալֆ, դու ինքդ բացառություններից ես խոսում, հետո էլ ինձ ես ասում՝ բացառություն: Իսկ ես ընդամենը ասում եմ, որ հոմոսեքսուալ ծնողներ ունենալը դեռ տրավմա չի: Եթե տրավմա ա, ապացուցի: Էսքան էջ մենք էդ ենք ասում, դու ինչի՞ց ես որոշում, որ հոմոսքսուալ ընտանիքում մեծանալը երեխային դժբախտացնելու ա: 

Հորս հետ զրույց իմ անձնական օրագրու՞մ  :Jpit:  Ինչ-որ բան խառնում ես:

----------


## Alphaone

> Ալֆ, դու ինքդ բացառություններից ես խոսում, հետո էլ ինձ ես ասում՝ բացառություն: Իսկ ես ընդամենը ասում եմ, որ հոմոսեքսուալ ծնողներ ունենալը դեռ տրավմա չի: Եթե տրավմա ա, ապացուցի: Էսքան էջ մենք էդ ենք ասում, դու ինչի՞ց ես որոշում, որ հոմոսքսուալ ընտանիքում մեծանալը երեխային դժբախտացնելու ա: 
> 
> Հորս հետ զրույց իմ անձնական օրագրու՞մ  Ինչ-որ բան խառնում ես:


Ափսոս հավեսս տեղը չի, թերթեմ ամեն ինչ քոփի անեմ անձնական նամակով, ինչ որ գրել ես  :Jpit:  Իսկ ապացույց արդեն բերել էի՝ 


> Ես երբ ասում եմ նման ընտանիքում երեխան վտանգված է. ես նկատի չունեմ, թե ինքը կմեծանա ու միանշանակ հոմոսեքսուալ կլինի, բայց *տրադիցիոն ընտանիքն ինքն անկախ ամեն ինչից նորմալ չի պատկերացնի ու իր համար ընտանիք կազմելը հեշտ չի լինի*: Ինչքան էլ որոշ հարցեր գեյը կնոջից լավ պատկերացնի, իր փաստացի սեռն արական ա ու *երբ աղջիկ երեխան իր մամայի հետ ուզում ա ասենք ռեստորանի զուգարան գնա կամ տղան իր լեսբի մամայի, էնտեղ հատուկ բաժին չկա հոմոսեքսուալների համար:* Էս ես պարզապես օրինակ եմ բերում, ոչ թե ասում եմ հենց սրա համար չի կարելի տալ որդեգրության, էնպես որ խնդրում եմ օրինակից չկառչել, բայց ամբողջ կյանքում երեխաների մոտ որոշակի փուլում այս կամ այն սեռի ծնողի աջակցության կարիքը կլինի ու երեխան լիարժեք ընտանիք չի կարող ունենալ: Ընդհանրապես, ոնց են մարդիկ երեխա ունենում.
> 
> 1. ծնում են այդ երեխային(ներառյալ արհեստական բեղմնավորում, սուրոգատ և այլն)
> 2. որդեգրում են
> 
> ո՞ւմ են որդեգրում:
> 
> 1. ծնողազուրկ կամ ծնողական իրավունքից զրկված ազգականների երեխայի
> 2. մանկատան երեխայի
> ...

----------


## Չամիչ

> Չամիչ, մյուս գրառումներումդ տեսանք, թե ինչու ես մայրիշխանությունից խոսում: Հիմա սենց բան ասեմ: Էս անտեր Հոլանդիայում իսկականից մայրիշխանություն ա: Հոլանդացի կնիկներին տեսնես, սիրտդ կվատա: Ահեղ կնիկներ են, բոյ-բուսատով, բլոնդ, կատաղի, կարիերիստ: Տղամարդիկ կողքները դողում են: Ստեղի տղամարդիկ էլ դզած-փչած մազերով (նույնիսկ ստերեոտիպ կա տենց, որ սաղ հոլանդացի տղամարդիկ մազերը լղում են ժելեով), դզած-փչած շորերով, ամաչկոտ, խեղճուկրակ: Բայց էս ամենի մեջ ամենախոխմն էն ա, որ ես նկարագրում եմ հետերո կանանց ու տղամարդկանց: Նենց որ հետևությունները թողնում եմ ձեզ


Այսինքն ուզում ես ասել, որ Հոլանդիայի միասեռական տղամարդիկ աչքի են զարնում իրենց առնականությամբ, իսկ միասեռական կանայք փայլում են Սոֆի Լորենական կանացիությա՞մբ :Jpit: 
Եթե հետերո կանայք ու տղամարդիկ են էտ օրի, պատկերացնում են թե ինչա կատարվում միասառականների պարագայում:
Ինչքան հիշում եմ ամեն ինչ հենց Եվրոպայից չէ՞ սկսեց: Ու էտ եւվրապական ՙՙտղամարդիկ՚՚ չեմ հասկանում թե ինչ մղումներից ելնելով միասեռականների իրավունքների հարցը հասցրել են կուլտի աստիճանի: Հաշվի առնելով եվրոպական բարքերը չի բացառվում, որ էսպես կոչված հետերո տղամարդիկ մի երկու անգամ փորձել են, հավանել են ու հիմա էլ էս կարգի օյիններ են բերում մարդության գլխին: Չի բացառվում, որ շուտով միասեռական տղամարդիկ պահանջեն օրենք ստեղծել, որը թույլատրում է հասարակական վայրում կրծքկալ եւ մինի յուբկա կրել, դե որ երեխան զգա, որ համ մայր ունի համ՝ հայր:

Բան չունեմ ասելու, երբեմն միասեռական անձինք հայտնվում են, իսկապես, շատ խեղճացած վիճակում, դրա համար պետք է ձեւավորել ադեկվատ վերաբերմունք միասեռականների հանդեպ, այլ ոչ թե ողջ հասարակությունը սարքել միասեռական որ իրանք իրանց լավ զգան:

Հետո էլ սկսեն պաշտպանել հետերոսեռականների իրավունքները:

----------


## Alphaone

Անկախ ամեն ինչից, ես աչքիս հիմիկվանից կտակ գրեմ, որ եթե երեխա ունենամ ու սատկեմ, ավելի լավ է թող մանկատանը մեծանա, քան մի հատ հոմոսեքսուալի կողմից որդեգրվի, մի հատ քյարթու ընտանիք լինի, պարզվի իմ երեխան էր  հոմոսեքսուալն ու տառապի՜ դրանց ձեռը կամ էլի նման մի բան, էնքան վախենալու եք ամեն բան ներկայացնում, որ արդեն ընդհանրապես մարդ որդեգրելուն է սկսում դեմ լինելլ  :Sad: 
 Ուրեմն թող որդեգրման ընթացակարգը ֆանտաստիկ բարդացնեն, որդեգրող ընտանիքին թույլատրելի ու անթույլատրելի բոլոր միջոցներով ստուգեն, համոզվեն, որ երեխային ոչինչ չի սպառնում, նոր տան որդեգրության, իսկ էս անտեր երկրում հարուստ համասեռամոլն ու պեդոֆիլը երեխա երազող, բայց ոչ շատ բարեկեցիկ ընտանիքից շատ շանս ունեն երեխա որդեգրելու: Հիմա էս թեմայի ժամանակը չի, նախ թող էդ հարցերը լուծվեն, որ երեխան իրականում պաշտպանված լինի, նոր ուզում են թող միայնակ ծնողի տան, ուզում են համասեռամոլի, կիմանան, որ միայնակ հայրը տանը ծեր տատիկ ունի, որ աղջիկ երեխային ինչ հարկավոր է կտա, համասեռամոլները կին դայակ են վարձել, կանացի խնամք կլինի, կամ էլ իրենցից մեկը եղբայր ունի, որ երբ պետք լինի, հայրաբար կմոտենա երեխային: Ամեն դեպքում, ինձ համար լիարժեք մարդ ձևավորման գործընթացում էական է երկու ծնողի առկայությունն էլ ու ոչ մի բանով, երբեք ինձ չեք տարհամոզի, միայնակ ծնողների երջանիկ երեխաները բացառություն են, ոչ թե օրինաչափություն...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ահ, Ալֆ, գտա էդ գրառումը: Ու դա էլ ասածիս վառ ապացույցն ա: Կողքից հոգեբանները փորձում էին համոզել, որ իմ սաղ պրոբլեմները հենց ծնողներիս ամուսնալուծության հետ են կապված, մինչդեռ մեծանալով ես հասկացա, որ դա բացարձակապես կապ չունի: Ալֆ, սխալ ա, դու էլ ես հիմա նույնն անում՝ փորձելով համոզել, որ որևէ մեկի պրոբլեմներն ուղղակիորեն կապված են նրա հետ, թե ինչ ընտանիքում են մեծանում: Տենց բան չկա ախր: Կարող ա ինչ-որ ազդեցություն ունենա ինչ-որ տեսակի դաստիարակությունը, բայց դու դրան չափից դուրս մեծ կարևորություն ես տալիս: Ավելին՝ անհիմն կերպով համոզված ես, որ հոմոսեքսուալ զույգերն ավելի հակված են դաստիարակության սխալներ թույլ տալու, քան հետերոները:

Անդրադառնալով նորից մեջբերածդ գրառմանը ու հատկապես սևացրած մասերին...




> տրադիցիոն ընտանիքն ինքն անկախ ամեն ինչից նորմալ չի պատկերացնի ու իր համար ընտանիք կազմելը հեշտ չի լինի:


Բայց ինչի՞ց որոշեցիր: Ուրեմն ամուսնալուծված, մի ծնողով մեծացած կամ այլ «ոչ տրադիցիոն» ընտանիքի էրեխեքի համար ընտանիք կազմելը բա՞րդ ա: Որ ճիշտը խոսենք, ընդհանրապես ընտանիք կազմելը բարդ ա անկախ նրանից երեխան ինչ ընտանիքում ա մեծացել: Ու ընդհանրապես ընտանիք կազմելը կյանքի գերնպատակ չի: Եթե որևէ մեկը հասնում ա քառասուն տարեկանի ու ընտանիք չի կազմում, հոգեբանները սկսում են լիքը «կեղտոտ» պատճառներ ման գալ՝ ընդհուպ հասնելով նրան, որ փոքր ժամանակ մի անգամ պապան իրան ապկտակել ա, մինչդեռ պետք ա հասկանալ, որ ընտանիք չկազմելը հասուն մարդու ընտրություն ա, ու եթե ինքն էդ ընտրությունը կատարում ա, դեռ չի նշանակում, որ իրա համար «ընտանիք կազմելը հեշտ չի»:




> երբ աղջիկ երեխան իր մամայի հետ ուզում ա ասենք ռեստորանի զուգարան գնա կամ տղան իր լեսբի մամայի, էնտեղ հատուկ բաժին չկա հոմոսեքսուալների համար:


Մի րոպե... երեխան ինչու՞ պիտի մամայի հետ զուգարան գնա: Երեխան պիտի մենակ գնա զուգարան: Իսկ շատ փոքր երեխաների դեպքում, կարծում եմ, նկատել ես, որ մամաները տղա երեխաներին կանանց զուգարան են տանում:




> Հիմա էս երեք դեպքում էլ երեխան մի անգամ արդն տրավմա ունի ու նման երեխաների գերակշռող մեծամասնությունն ուզում է ընտանիք, ուր ինքը մայր կունենա, ով իրեն հոգ կտանի ու հայր կունենա, ով կպաշտպանի: Ես նման երեխաների հետ շատ եմ շփվել տարբեր տարիքներում, անգամ 16 տարեկան երեխան, որ չափահասության շեմին է, ընտանիք է երազում: Ու հանկարծ մենք տալիս ենք երեխային մի ընտանիք, որ իր գիտակցության մեջ չի տեղավորվում:


1. Երեխային ոչ ոք զոռով չի տալիս որդեգրման
2. Եթե գիտակցության մեջ չի տեղավորվում, ուրեմն նորից խնդիրը հասարակությունն ա, որին պետք ա կարգի հրավիրել
3. Երեխան ապրում ա մանկատանը, ինչը էլի իրա գիտակցության մեջ պիտի որ չտեղավորվի, որովհետև մնացած բոլոր երեխաներն ընտանիքներում են, իսկ ինքը՝ մանկատանը:




> Ինքը տեսնում է, որ բոլորն ունեն տարբեր սեռի ծնողներ, ինքը՝ նույն: Անկախ հասարակությունն ու քյարթուները ոնց կմոտենան՝ երեխան իրեն խտրականության ենթարկված է զգում:


Ինչի՞ց որոշեցիր: Իսկ մանկատան երեխան իրեն խտրականության ենթարկված չի՞ զգում: Չե՞ս լսել, թե ինչ անուններ են կպցնում որբ էրեխեքին: Իսկ եթե ընտանիքում լինի, գոնե մեկը կլինի կողքին, որ իրան պաշտպանի:

----------


## Alphaone

Բյուր, նախ ասենք երեխայի տարիքը, երեք տարեկան աղջիկ երեխային եթե հայրը տանի տղամարդկանց զուգարան, իսկ էս ընդամենը նման իրավիճակների օրինակ էր, դու լո՞ւրջ նորմալ կհամարես: Եթե տղան մոտ հետ գնա ֆուտբոլ խաղալու, ուր բոլորը հայրերի հետ են գնում կամ ընդհանրապես մայրը հետը չգնա էնպիսի վայրեր, ուր բոլորը հայրերի հետ գնում են, դու կհամարե՞ս նորմալ: Եթե հայրը աղջկա հետ գնա աղջկա համար ներքնաշորեր գնելու, քանի որ աղջիկների գերակշռող մեծամասնությունը նման գնումներն անում է մոր հետ, քեզ լիրվ օրինաչափ երևույթ կթվա: Ախր դու աղջիկ ես մոր հետ ապրած, իսկ մենակ մոր դաստիարակություն ստացած տղաների տեսե՞լ ես: Եթե քեռի, պապիկ չեն ունենում, անորոշ սեռի մարդ են դառնում: Ու մի ասա, էլի որ չափազանցնում եմ, ես կարող ա դեռ հեչ էլ հոգեբան չեմ, կարող ա քո չափ աշխարհ չեմ տեսել, բայց լիքը բաներ, այնուամենայնիվ, տեսել եմ ու Սոնյա Սմիթի պապա երազող տղաները իմ կարծիքով ոչ թե բացառություն են, այլ լավ էլ օրինաչափություն:

----------


## Alphaone

Մանկատանը երեխան մենակ չի, տեսնում ա էլի իր նման երեխաներ իր կողքին, ընտանքիում երեխաները ասենք երեքն են, բայց էլի քիչ է, որ երեխայի ուղեղում դա տեղավորվի:

----------


## Alphaone

Լսել եմ, թե ինչ անուններ են կպցնում որբ երեխաներին ու մի հատ էլ դրանից հետո նոր խտրականո՞ւթյուն, ինչ է մեկը որոշել է տուն-տունիկ խաղալ, չէ, ինձ համար դա ընդունելի չէ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, նախ ասենք երեխայի տարիքը, երեք տարեկան աղջիկ երեխային եթե հայրը տանի տղամարդկանց զուգարան, իսկ էս ընդամենը նման իրավիճակների օրինակ էր, դու լո՞ւրջ նորմալ կհամարես: Եթե տղան մոտ հետ գնա ֆուտբոլ խաղալու, ուր բոլորը հայրերի հետ են գնում կամ ընդհանրապես մայրը հետը չգնա էնպիսի վայրեր, ուր բոլորը հայրերի հետ գնում են, դու կհամարե՞ս նորմալ: Եթե հայրը աղջկա հետ գնա աղջկա համար ներքնաշորեր գնելու, քանի որ աղջիկների գերակշռող մեծամասնությունը նման գնումներն անում է մոր հետ, քեզ լիրվ օրինաչափ երևույթ կթվա: Ախր դու աղջիկ ես մոր հետ ապրած, իսկ մենակ մոր դաստիարակություն ստացած տղաների տեսե՞լ ես: Եթե քեռի, պապիկ չեն ունենում, անորոշ սեռի մարդ են դառնում: Ու մի ասա, էլի որ չափազանցնում եմ, ես կարող ա դեռ հեչ էլ հոգեբան չեմ, կարող ա քո չափ աշխարհ չեմ տեսել, բայց լիքը բաներ, այնուամենայնիվ, տեսել եմ ու Սոնյա Սմիթի պապա երազող տղաները իմ կարծիքով ոչ թե բացառություն են, այլ լավ էլ օրինաչափություն:


Բայց ի՞նչ ա էղել: Թող հոր հետ նման գնումներ անի, թող գնան տարբեր տեղեր միասին կամ առանձին, ի՞նչ կա դրա մեջ: Էս ի՞նչ խտրականություն ա: Կարո՞ղ ա չկան աղջիկներ, որոնց իրանց պապան ա մեծացրել: Հիմա էլ սկսեցիր գենդերային ստերեոտիպներից կառչել: Քեզ համար որոշ թեմաներ, որոշ արարքներ տաբու են մյուս սեռի համար, մինչդեռ ես ոչ մի աննորմալ բան չեմ տեսնում:

Ալֆ, մի մոռացի, որ ես եղբայր էլ ունեմ, ու մենք միասին ենք մեծացել: Հլը թող մեկը համարձակվի ասի, որ ինքն անորոշ սեռի ա:

----------


## Alphaone

Բյուր, դու հենց էդ բացառությունն ես, քանի որ հրաշալի մայր ունես: Ինձ համար ընդհակառակը տաբուներ չկան, քանի որ ես մինչև 20 տարեկան այ էդ իմ ասած անորոշ սեռի երևույթ էի, ես կարող էի գյուղաքաղաքում, ուր աղջիկը տղայի աչքերի մեջ էր նայում, ուրեմն կորած մարդ ա մինչև ուշ գիշեր ֆուտբոլ խաղալ, ես կարող էի լավ էլ ստերեոտիպեր կոտրել, բայց բաներ կան, որ իրականում մարդու սեռով են պայմանավորված ու հաստատ մաման կամ պապան էս կամ էն բանը երեխային ավելի լավ կսովորեցնեն: Եթե ուզում ես իմանալ, ես տրադիցիոն ընտանիքին էլ եմ դեմ, հաստատ կգերադասեի որևէ ինտերնատում ինքնուրույն ու անկախ մեծանալ, բայց իմ ծնողներն ինձ էնքան բան են տվել, որ ուրիշ ոչ մի պարագայում ես չէի ստանա, հաստատ եթե նույն սեռի ծնողներ ունենայի հիմա կամ լրիվ գլամուրչիկ էի դարձել, կամ լրիվ գյադա, կորած մարդ կլինեի...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, դու հենց էդ բացառությունն ես, քանի որ հրաշալի մայր ունես: Ինձ համար ընդհակառակը տաբուներ չկան, քանի որ ես մինչև 20 տարեկան այ էդ իմ ասած անորոշ սեռի երևույթ էի, ես կարող էի գյուղաքաղաքում, ուր աղջիկը տղայի աչքերի մեջ էր նայում, ուրեմն կորած մարդ ա մինչև ուշ գիշեր ֆուտբոլ խաղալ, ես կարող էի լավ էլ ստերեոտիպեր կոտրել, բայց բաներ կան, որ իրականում մարդու սեռով են պայմանավորված ու հաստատ մաման կամ պապան էս կամ էն բանը երեխային ավելի լավ կսովորեցնեն: Եթե ուզում ես իմանալ, ես տրադիցիոն ընտանիքին էլ եմ դեմ, հաստատ կգերադասեի որևէ ինտերնատում ինքնուրույն ու անկախ մեծանալ, բայց իմ ծնողներն ինձ էնքան բան են տվել, որ ուրիշ ոչ մի պարագայում ես չէի ստանա, հաստատ եթե նույն սեռի ծնողներ ունենայի հիմա կամ լրիվ գլամուրչիկ էի դարձել, կամ լրիվ գյադա, կորած մարդ կլինեի...


Ալֆ, լավ էլի: Ի՞նչ պիտի մի սեռի ծնողը սովորացնի նույն սեռի երեխային, որը հակառակ սեռի ծնողը չի կարող: Մի քանի օրինակ բերեցիր, ասեցի՝ չանցավ, դրանք նորմալ են, հանգիստ կարելի ա անել: Ուրիշ օրինակներ բեր: Սեռական դաստիարակությու՞ն: Անգամ դա հակառակ սեռի ծնողը կարա սովորացնի:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Բյուր, նախ ասենք երեխայի տարիքը, երեք տարեկան աղջիկ երեխային եթե հայրը տանի տղամարդկանց զուգարան, իսկ էս ընդամենը նման իրավիճակների օրինակ էր, դու լո՞ւրջ նորմալ կհամարես: Եթե տղան մոտ հետ գնա ֆուտբոլ խաղալու, ուր բոլորը հայրերի հետ են գնում կամ ընդհանրապես մայրը հետը չգնա էնպիսի վայրեր, ուր բոլորը հայրերի հետ գնում են, դու կհամարե՞ս նորմալ: Եթե հայրը աղջկա հետ գնա աղջկա համար ներքնաշորեր գնելու, քանի որ աղջիկների գերակշռող մեծամասնությունը նման գնումներն անում է մոր հետ, քեզ լիրվ օրինաչափ երևույթ կթվա: Ախր դու աղջիկ ես մոր հետ ապրած, իսկ մենակ մոր դաստիարակություն ստացած տղաների տեսե՞լ ես: Եթե քեռի, պապիկ չեն ունենում, անորոշ սեռի մարդ են դառնում: Ու մի ասա, էլի որ չափազանցնում եմ, ես կարող ա դեռ հեչ էլ հոգեբան չեմ, կարող ա քո չափ աշխարհ չեմ տեսել, բայց լիքը բաներ, այնուամենայնիվ, տեսել եմ ու Սոնյա Սմիթի պապա երազող տղաները իմ կարծիքով ոչ թե բացառություն են, այլ լավ էլ օրինաչափություն:


Ալֆա ջան, ես տարել եմ աղջկաս զուգարան… տղամարդկանց…  ու շատ հայրեր տանում են… տղամարդկանց զուգարանում դայփեր փոխելու տեղ էլ կա… դայփեր էլ եմ փոխել… էնքա՜ն… կինս էլ տղայիս ա տարել… 

Ալֆա ջան, մարդկային ընտանիքը կանացի ու տղամարդկանց բաժանելը արդեն շատ հին մոդել ա… էլ չի աշխատում… իհարկե կան բաներ որ տղամարդը կարա ավելի լավ անի, բայց ոչ միանշանակ…

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (08.08.2013)

----------


## Չամիչ

Ժողովուրդ, ես մի բան եմ ուզում հասկանալ: Դուք կարծում եք, որ արգելքներ, առհասարակ, չպե՞տք է գոյություն ունենան: Ասենք թե մարդը ուզում է սեռական հարաբերություն ունենալ սեփական երեխայի, քրոջ կամ եղբոր հետ, եւ ինքը պահանջում է, որ հասարակությունը ընդունի այդ ցանկությունը իրականություն դարձնելու իրավունքը: Կամ էլ մարդուն չեն գրավում իր հասակակիցները, նրան գրավում են մանկահասակները եւ նա պահանջում է, որ հասարակությունը օրինականացնի եւ ընդունի ցանկությունը իրականացնելու իրավունքը: Արգելքներ, առհասարակ, պիտի գոյություն ունենան թե՞ ոչ:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Այսինքն ուզում ես ասել, որ Հոլանդիայի միասեռական տղամարդիկ աչքի են զարնում իրենց առնականությամբ, իսկ միասեռական կանայք փայլում են Սոֆի Լորենական կանացիությա՞մբ
> Եթե հետերո կանայք ու տղամարդիկ են էտ օրի, պատկերացնում են թե ինչա կատարվում միասառականների պարագայում:
> Ինչքան հիշում եմ ամեն ինչ հենց Եվրոպայից չէ՞ սկսեց: Ու էտ եւվրապական ՙՙտղամարդիկ՚՚ չեմ հասկանում թե ինչ մղումներից ելնելով միասեռականների իրավունքների հարցը հասցրել են կուլտի աստիճանի: Հաշվի առնելով եվրոպական բարքերը չի բացառվում, որ էսպես կոչված հետերո տղամարդիկ մի երկու անգամ փորձել են, հավանել են ու հիմա էլ էս կարգի օյիններ են բերում մարդության գլխին: Չի բացառվում, որ շուտով միասեռական տղամարդիկ պահանջեն օրենք ստեղծել, որը թույլատրում է հասարակական վայրում կրծքկալ եւ մինի յուբկա կրել, դե որ երեխան զգա, որ համ մայր ունի համ՝ հայր:
> 
> Բան չունեմ ասելու, երբեմն միասեռական անձինք հայտնվում են, իսկապես, շատ խեղճացած վիճակում, դրա համար պետք է ձեւավորել ադեկվատ վերաբերմունք միասեռականների հանդեպ, այլ ոչ թե ողջ հասարակությունը սարքել միասեռական որ իրանք իրանց լավ զգան:
> 
> Հետո էլ սկսեն պաշտպանել հետերոսեռականների իրավունքները:


Չուկ, կարա՞ս էս գրառումը մագաղաթի վրա մանրանկարչական ոճով գրես, տանենք Մատենադարան…

----------


## Անվերնագիր

> Ժողովուրդ, ես մի բան եմ ուզում հասկանալ: Դուք կարծում եք, որ արգելքներ, առհասարակ, չպե՞տք է գոյություն ունենան: Ասենք թե մարդը ուզում է սեռական հարաբերություն ունենալ սեփական երեխայի, քրոջ կամ եղբոր հետ, եւ ինքը պահանջում է, որ հասարակությունը ընդունի այդ ցանկությունը իրականություն դարձնելու իրավունքը: Կամ էլ մարդուն չեն գրավում իր հասակակիցները, նրան գրավում են մանկահասակները եւ նա պահանջում է, որ հասարակությունը օրինականացնի եւ ընդունի ցանկությունը իրականացնելու իրավունքը: Արգելքներ, առհասարակ, պիտի գոյություն ունենան թե՞ ոչ:


Իհարկե ո՛չ, ի՞նչ արգելք սիրելիս, ով ում կուզի կարա հրի, կապ չունի տատիկ թե պապիկ, մանկահասակ  կամ ոչ այդքան, երեխա թե մայր :Դեռ ավելին. դրա ապաշքյարան պետք է խրախուսվի

----------


## Alphaone

> Ալֆա ջան, ես տարել եմ աղջկաս զուգարան… տղամարդկանց…  ու շատ հայրեր տանում են… տղամարդկանց զուգարանում դայփեր փոխելու տեղ էլ կա… դայփեր էլ եմ փոխել… էնքա՜ն… կինս էլ տղայիս ա տարել… 
> 
> Ալֆա ջան, մարդկային ընտանիքը կանացի ու տղամարդկանց բաժանելը արդեն շատ հին մոդել ա… էլ չի աշխատում… իհարկե կան բաներ որ տղամարդը կարա ավելի լավ անի, բայց ոչ միանշանակ…


կան բաներ էլ, որ միայն մայրը կարա անի, երեխային անկախ սեռից երկու սեռի ծնող էլ հարկավոր է ու ընտանքիը երբեք չի կարող կինժտղամարդ բանաձևով հին մոդել դառնա, քանի որ ռեպրոդուկցիան կանգ կառնի, թարսի պես ես էդ առանց մարդ մոլորակի ժամանակները մինչև չեմ ձգի, թե չէ միայն կողջունեի նման մոտեցումը...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> կան բաներ էլ, որ միայն մայրը կարա անի, երեխային անկախ սեռից երկու սեռի ծնող էլ հարկավոր է ու ընտանքիը երբեք չի կարող կինժտղամարդ բանաձևով հին մոդել դառնա, քանի որ ռեպրոդուկցիան կանգ կառնի, թարսի պես ես էդ առանց մարդ մոլորակի ժամանակները մինչև չեմ ձգի, թե չէ միայն կողջունեի նման մոտեցումը...


բաժանելը նկատի ունեմ… կին/տղամարդ խիստ բաժանումը… 

բաըց կուզեի գրեիր քո իդեալական ընտանիքի մոդելը, կամ ոնց որ Տրիբունն ա ասում, տրադիցիոն... սա ասում եմ. որովհետև առայժմ տրահդիցիոն ընտանիք ասելով նշել են միայն կին-տղամարդ ֆակտորը… կուզեի որ ավելի խորանաք ու ավելի հստակ ասեք...

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (09.08.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Ժողովուրդ, ես մի բան եմ ուզում հասկանալ: Դուք կարծում եք, որ արգելքներ, առհասարակ, չպե՞տք է գոյություն ունենան: Ասենք թե *մարդը ուզում է սեռական հարաբերություն ունենալ սեփական երեխայի, քրոջ կամ եղբոր հետ, եւ ինքը պահանջում է, որ հասարակությունը ընդունի այդ ցանկությունը իրականություն դարձնելու իրավունքը:* Կամ էլ մարդուն չեն գրավում իր հասակակիցները, *նրան գրավում են մանկահասակները եւ նա պահանջում է, որ հասարակությունը օրինականացնի եւ ընդունի ցանկությունը իրականացնելու իրավունքը:* Արգելքներ, առհասարակ, պիտի գոյություն ունենան թե՞ ոչ:


Չամիչ, սխալ թեմա էս մտել: Մի բլթցրա:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (09.08.2013)

----------


## Rhayader

> Կոմունիստները հենց էն ա, որ ախմախ հեղափոխություն արեցին, դրա համար էլ ամեն ինչ հարամեցին: Ես իրականում երբ խոսքը երեխայի պաշտպանությանն ա հասնում, ֆանատիկ եմ դառնում, ու էլի եմ շեշտում, որ եթե խոսքը մանկատան երեխայի մասին է, իր մոտ առանց այդ էլ տրավմաներ կան, լրացուցիչ ռիսկի ենթարկողին, ոնց Բայն ա ասում՝ վառել, գցել գազախցիկ և այլն:
> Բյուր, ես քո մամային քառակուսի աստիճանով հարգում եմ, քանի որ դու արտառոց լավ ու լիարժեք մարդ ես, բայց ստորություն չանեմ, էլի, քո անձնական օրագրից մեջբերումներ անեմ, միայն պատմեմ, թե ոնց էիր գրել հորդ հետ քո զրունցը, ոնց էիր գրել, որ քո համար դա կարևոր էր ու քեզ շատ բան տվեց, վստահ եղիր, որ եթե երկրորդ մամա ունենայիր, էդ քեզ գուցե լիքը լավ բաներ տար, բայց շատ ավելի լավ բաների էլ պակաս կունենայիր: Հետո էլի եմ ասում, բացառություններից մի կառչեք, վերցրեք օրինաչափությունները, բացառություններին նայենք, կարող ա էս պահին աշխարհի ամենաերջանիկ մարդը հոմոսեքսուալ ծնողներ ունի, բայց էդ չի նշանակում, որ հայաստանի բոլոր հոմոսեքսուալ զույգերի երեխաները երջանկությունից փայլելու են: Սովորական վիճակագրական ընտրանք գոյություն ունի, էդ տեսանկյունից հարցին մոտեցեք:


Դու էդ երեխային չես պաշտպանում, դու էդ երեխային դատապարտում ես զուրկ լինել ընդհանրապես որևէ ծնողական խնամքից, Ալֆա:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (09.08.2013)

----------


## Rhayader

> Չամիչ, սխալ թեմա էս մտել: Մի բլթցրա:


Մի՛ կոպտիր իմ սրտի դամային, ապիկա՛ր:

----------


## Artgeo

Միասեռական տղամարդ ծնողների դեպքում, տղա երեխայի սեռական հասունացման շրջանում էլի հորեղբա՞յրն ա տանում պոռնիկների մոտ։  :Dntknw:

----------

Rhayader (08.08.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (09.08.2013), VisTolog (08.08.2013), Տրիբուն (08.08.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

> Դու էդ երեխային չես պաշտպանում, դու էդ երեխային դատապարտում ես զուրկ լինել ընդհանրապես որևէ ծնողական խնամքից, Ալֆա:


Եթե էդ <<Ծնողական խնամքը>>(սորրի մեծուփոքր նշանների համար, իմ համակարգչով չակերտ դնելը պատմություն ա  :Sad: ) երեխաին վնասում է, ապա ավելի լավ է զուրկ մնա, քան վնասվի ու էս մենակ միասեռական ընտանիքների հաշվով չէ, եթե երեխան ազատամիտ ա ու իրեն քյառթու ընտանիքի են տալիս, դա պակաս վնաս չի, դրա համար էլ ասում եմ, ինչքան խնդիր կա խեղճ երեխաների մոտ, իրենց մի բան էլ ավել է, նորերը մի ավելացրեք:

Հ.Գ. Մեֆ, քո հարցին ի պատասխան մի քանի էջանոց նյութ գրեցի, բայց դեռ չեմ հրապարակի, մի քիչ կողքից կգետևեմ քննարկումներին, նոր: Հետո կասեմ ինչի եմ նման կռիսություն անում  :Smile:

----------


## Enna Adoly

> Եթե էդ <<Ծնողական խնամքը>>(սորրի մեծուփոքր նշանների համար, իմ համակարգչով չակերտ դնելը պատմություն ա ) երեխաին վնասում է, ապա ավելի լավ է զուրկ մնա, քան վնասվի ու էս մենակ միասեռական ընտանիքների հաշվով չէ, եթե երեխան ազատամիտ ա ու իրեն քյառթու ընտանիքի են տալիս, դա պակաս վնաս չի, դրա համար էլ ասում եմ, ինչքան խնդիր կա խեղճ երեխաների մոտ, իրենց մի բան էլ ավել է, նորերը մի ավելացրեք:
> 
> Հ.Գ. Մեֆ, քո հարցին ի պատասխան մի քանի էջանոց նյութ գրեցի, բայց դեռ չեմ հրապարակի, մի քիչ կողքից կգետևեմ քննարկումներին, նոր: Հետո կասեմ ինչի եմ նման կռիսություն անում


Ալֆ,իրոք չեմ հասկանում,թե խի պիտի վնասի:Ախր անմտությունա,ոնց որ հետմանցի աչքերով նայեք:Հայաստանում կարողա էտպեսա,բայց Հայաստանը շատ փոքրա որոշելու դա վնասա,թե չէ:
ԻՆձ պատճառներ ասա,որ էս-էս պատճառներով էտ երեխային վնասումա էդ ընտանիքը:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (09.08.2013)

----------


## Artgeo

> բաժանելը նկատի ունեմ… կին/տղամարդ խիստ բաժանումը… 
> 
> բաըց կուզեի գրեիր քո իդեալական ընտանիքի մոդելը, կամ ոնց որ Տրիբունն ա ասում, տրադիցիոն... սա ասում եմ. որովհետև առայժմ տրահդիցիոն ընտանիք ասելով նշել են միայն կին-տղամարդ ֆակտորը… կուզեի որ ավելի խորանաք ու ավելի հստակ ասեք...


Ես ասե՞մ։ Ասեմ էլի...

Ինձ համար սիրող ընտանիքն ա իդեալական։ Երբ ծնողները սիրում են իրար ու սիրում են երեխային։ Ու էդ սերը արտահայտվում ա երեխային ընտրության ազատություն տալու մեջ, երբ դաստիրակությունը պարտադրողական չի, այլ բացատրողական ա, ուղղորդող ա։ Երբ ծնողները երեխային անուշադրության չեն մատնում, բայց նաև չեն սահմանափակում նրա ստեղծագործական միտքն ու ազատ արտահայտման հնարավորությունը։ 

Ծնողների սեռը, տարիքը, ազգությունը, հավատքը... ախպոր պես, ինչերի հետևից եք ընկել։ Հակառակը, տարբեր հավատքի, տարբեր ազգության ծնողները ավելի կայֆ ա երեխայի համար։ Միանգամից մի քանի աշխարհ, մի քանի լեզու, մի քանի մշակույթ... գժանոց։ 

Ծնողները հանգիստ կարող են միասեռական լինել։ Կարևորը գ**թ ու բ*զ չլինեն։

----------

Mephistopheles (08.08.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (09.08.2013), VisTolog (08.08.2013), Մինա (08.08.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

> Ալֆ,իրոք չեմ հասկանում,թե խի պիտի վնասի:Ախր անմտությունա,ոնց որ հետմանցի աչքերով նայեք:Հայաստանում կարողա էտպեսա,բայց Հայաստանը շատ փոքրա որոշելու դա վնասա,թե չէ:
> ԻՆձ պատճառներ ասա,որ էս-էս պատճառներով էտ երեխային վնասումա էդ ընտանիքը:


Էննա ջան, քեզ շատ եմ սիրում, բայց արի դու սենց թեմաներով դեռ մի խոսա, դու դեռ ինքդ երեխա ես, ինչքան էլ որ ինտելեկտուալ երեխա լինես: Հետո, անկեղծ ասա, դու լուրջ կգերադասեի՞ր մամա ու պապա ունենալ, թե երկու մամա կամ երկու պապա:

----------


## Artgeo

> Էննա ջան, քեզ շատ եմ սիրում, բայց արի դու սենց թեմաներով դեռ մի խոսա, դու դեռ ինքդ երեխա ես, ինչքան էլ որ ինտելեկտուալ երեխա լինես: Հետո, անկեղծ ասա, դու լուրջ կգերադասեի՞ր մամա ու պապա ունենալ, թե երկու մամա կամ երկու պապա:


Մամայի՞ն ես շատ սիրում, թե՞ պապային։

----------


## Alphaone

> Մամայի՞ն ես շատ սիրում, թե՞ պապային։


հա, էս արդեն իմ համար հիմնավոր փաստարկ ա նույն սեռի ծնողներ ունենալու, էս ապուշ հարցը մեջտեղից վերանում է, մնում ա չասեն Ա մամային ես շատ սիրում, թե Բ մամային  :LOL:

----------

Artgeo (08.08.2013), Վոլտերա (09.08.2013)

----------


## Enna Adoly

> Էննա ջան, քեզ շատ եմ սիրում, բայց արի դու սենց թեմաներով դեռ մի խոսա, դու դեռ ինքդ երեխա ես, ինչքան էլ որ ինտելեկտուալ երեխա լինես: Հետո, անկեղծ ասա, դու լուրջ կգերադասեի՞ր մամա ու պապա ունենալ, թե երկու մամա կամ երկու պապա:


Ալֆ,ես ուզում եմ հասկանամ ինչ սկզբունքներով ես դու առաջնորդվում,որ էտպես ես ասում:
Ինձ հետաքրքիրա:Նայի,մեկը դու ասւոմ ես,որ վնասա:Խիա՞ վնաս,ինչ չափանիշնեորվ ես հաշվում:Ես քեզ չեմ հակառակվում,ոչ էլ կողմ եմ,ուղղակի ուզում եմ իմանամ:
Ես էտեղ ոչ մի վատ բան չեմ տեսնում:Ես  նույնիսկ չեմ հասկանում ,թե ինչնա խանգարում դրան:
Ես մի բան հաստատ գիտեմ.էդ երեխան ավելի լավա երկու մամա կամ երկու պապա ունենա,քան մանկատանը մեծանա:
Եթե մանկատանը իրան հազարից մեկ են ուշադրություն դարձնում ու ինքը ո՛չ նորմալ կրթությունա ստանում,ո՛չ նորմալ դաստիարակություն,ապա նույնիսկ էտպիսի ընտանիքում ինքը կրթությունա ստանում:Ու էտ կրթության շնորհիվ ինքը լավ մարդ կարա դառնա,անկախ նրանից ,թե երկու մամայի,թե՞ երկու պապայի մեջա մեծացել:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (09.08.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

> Ալֆ,ես ուզում եմ հասկանամ ինչ սկզբունքներով ես դու առաջնորդվում,որ էտպես ես ասում:
> Ինձ հետաքրքիրա:Նայի,մեկը դու ասւոմ ես,որ վնասա:Խիա՞ վնաս,ինչ չափանիշնեորվ ես հաշվում:Ես քեզ չեմ հակառակվում,ոչ էլ կողմ եմ,ուղղակի ուզում եմ իմանամ:
> Ես էտեղ ոչ մի վատ բան չեմ տեսնում:Ես  նույնիսկ չեմ հասկանում ,թե ինչնա խանգարում դրան:
> Ես մի բան հաստատ գիտեմ.էդ երեխան ավելի լավա երկու մամա կամ երկու պապա ունենա,քան մանկատանը մեծանա:
> Եթե մանկատանը իրան հազարից մեկ են ուշադրություն դարձնում ու ինքը ո՛չ նորմալ կրթությունա ստանում,ո՛չ նորմալ դաստիարակություն,ապա նույնիսկ էտպիսի ընտանիքում ինքը կրթությունա ստանում:Ու էտ կրթության շնորհիվ ինքը լավ մարդ կարա դառնա,անկախ նրանից ,թե երկու մամայի,թե՞ երկու պապայի մեջա մեծացել:


Էննա ջան, ինքը մանկատանը համ նորմալ կրթություն ա ստանում, համ նորմալ դաստիարակություն, ուղղակի ոչ լիարժեք, իսկ լիարժեք կարա լինի կամ շատ լուրջ պատրաստված մարդկանց ընտանիքում կամ լիարժեք էն տրադիցիոն որ ձեռ են առնում, էդ ընտանիքում, որ մարդկության պատմության ակունքներից ի վեր եղել ա: Հիմա վաղն էլ դավայծե բազմակնություն ընդունենք, ընտանիքում շունը տիրոջը չճանաչի, մուսուլմանների իրավունքները խի՞ ենք էդքան անբարո կերպով ոտնահարում: Իս խի եմ դեմ, էնքան շատ եմ գրել, որ հավեսս արդեն փախել ա, եթե հավես ունես, դու գրածներս կարդա, թե չէ, ոչինչ, իմ կարծիքը որ չիմանաս, ոչ մի բան դրանից չի փոխվի, մեկ ա ես իմ կարծիքին կմնամ, դու քո:

----------


## Enna Adoly

> Էննա ջան, ինքը մանկատանը համ նորմալ կրթություն ա ստանում, համ նորմալ դաստիարակություն, ուղղակի ոչ լիարժեք, իսկ լիարժեք կարա լինի կամ շատ լուրջ պատրաստված մարդկանց ընտանիքում կամ լիարժեք էն տրադիցիոն որ ձեռ են առնում, էդ ընտանիքում, որ մարդկության պատմության ակունքներից ի վեր եղել ա: Հիմա վաղն էլ դավայծե բազմակնություն ընդունենք, ընտանիքում շունը տիրոջը չճանաչի, մուսուլմանների իրավունքները խի՞ ենք էդքան անբարո կերպով ոտնահարում: Իս խի եմ դեմ, էնքան շատ եմ գրել, որ հավեսս արդեն փախել ա, եթե հավես ունես, դու գրածներս կարդա, թե չէ, ոչինչ, իմ կարծիքը որ չիմանաս, ոչ մի բան դրանից չի փոխվի, մեկ ա ես իմ կարծիքին կմնամ, դու քո:


Նորմալ կրթություն չի ստանա,համենայն դեպս իմ կարծիքով:եթե ընդեղ 100 երեխու են միաժամանակ հետևում,ստեղ մենակ ինքնա ու ինքնա ուշադրության կենտրոնում:
 Ես էլ էտպսիի բան չեմ անի,բայց և երբեք չեմ ասի դա վատա:Ես ուղղակի իրավունք չունեմ դա ասելու:Եթե ես ասեմ էտ երեխեքի համար վատա,ես  կվիրավորեմ էտպիսի ծնողներին:Իսկ ես ոչ մեկին անհիմն վիրավորել չեմ կարող,որովհետև ես նույնիսկ համոզված չեմ վատա՞ իրոք դա,թե՞ չէ:Օրինակ դու ինչո՞վ ես համոզված,որ էդ վատա:Պիտի լիքը հետազոտություններ կատարես,լիքը էտպիսի ընտանիքների ճանաչես,որ նոր գաս հստակ եզրահանգման:Այ էդ ժամաանկ գուցե կարաս ասես,որ վատա

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (09.08.2013)

----------


## VisTolog

Եվ ամեն դեպքում, նախընտրում եմ միասեռական (ոչ անբարոյական) ընտանիք, քան մանկատուն:

Էդ մանկատան երեխեքը ամենայն հավանականությամբ երևի կասեն ջհանդամ, թող միասեռական ընտանիքում լինեմ, բայց գոնե թիկունք ոնենամ ու սեր զգամ:

----------

Artgeo (08.08.2013), Enna Adoly (08.08.2013), Mephistopheles (08.08.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (09.08.2013)

----------


## Վիշապ

Եթե հասարակությունը չափից շատ է կենտրոնանում մի ինչ որ շերտի իրավունքների վրա, ու երբո որ հանկարծ դեմոկրատիան հաղթում է, ապա այդ շերտը հալածյալ լինելուց միանգամից 
վերածվում է արտոնյալ շերտի՝ այն երես առած ու լկստված երեխաների պես, որոնց իրենց ծնողները չափից ավելի են ուզում պաշտպանել տարբեր տեսակի «չարիքներից»:
Ինձ թվում է, հասարակության համար լավագույն տարբերակը գլխանց խտրականություն չդնելն է, 
հակառակ դեպքում հենց խտրականություն դնողները հետագայում ամենից շատն են հալածվելու ներկա հալածյալներից, մինչև որ բալանսը գա տեղը:
«Դեմոկրատիայի» պոռթկման պահերին փոքրամասնությունները վրեժ են լուծելու մեզնից այնպես, որ մենք կփոշմանենք, որ մեծամասնություն ենք:
Սիրե՛ք իրար:

----------

Mephistopheles (08.08.2013), Rhayader (08.08.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (09.08.2013), VisTolog (08.08.2013), Ձայնալար (08.08.2013), Տրիբուն (09.08.2013)

----------


## Enna Adoly

> Էննա ջան, ինքը մանկատանը համ նորմալ կրթություն ա ստանում, համ նորմալ դաստիարակություն, ուղղակի ոչ լիարժեք, իսկ լիարժեք կարա լինի կամ շատ լուրջ պատրաստված մարդկանց ընտանիքում կամ լիարժեք էն տրադիցիոն որ ձեռ են առնում, էդ ընտանիքում, որ մարդկության պատմության ակունքներից ի վեր եղել ա: Հիմա վաղն էլ դավայծե բազմակնություն ընդունենք, ընտանիքում շունը տիրոջը չճանաչի, մուսուլմանների իրավունքները խի՞ ենք էդքան անբարո կերպով ոտնահարում: Իս խի եմ դեմ, էնքան շատ եմ գրել, որ հավեսս արդեն փախել ա, եթե հավես ունես, դու գրածներս կարդա, թե չէ, ոչինչ, իմ կարծիքը որ չիմանաս, ոչ մի բան դրանից չի փոխվի, մեկ ա ես իմ կարծիքին կմնամ, դու քո:


Ալֆ,մանակտունը ավելի շատ բանտա,քան դպրոց:Ընդեղ լիքը երեխխաներ կան.տարբեր սեռի,տարիքի:Խաղալիքները,ուտելիքը չեն հերիքում:Հետո մանկատունը ավարտելուց հետո իրանք ապագա չունեն/բարձրագույն կրթություն,բնակարան,աշխատանք/:Ուժեղները թույլերին նեղում են,խլում են նույնիսկ որդեգրման հերթը,մանկատնից հետո սովորաբար հայտնվում են բանակում, հետո՝ փողոցում,քանի որ փակ համակարգ է, անձնակազմն էլ երեխաներին չի խնայում՝ծեծում են, փակում առանձին խցերում,պեդոֆիլ ուսուցիչներին չեն հայտնաբերում,ավելի ճիշտ՝ հայտնաբերում են, բայց հազվադեպ:Մարիամ Սուխուդյանի բացահայտած դեպքը Նուբարաշենի գիշերօթիկ դպրոցում քեզ օրինակ:էդ ա մանկատունը Հայաստանում

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (09.08.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Եթե էդ <<Ծնողական խնամքը>>(սորրի մեծուփոքր նշանների համար, իմ համակարգչով չակերտ դնելը պատմություն ա ) երեխաին վնասում է, ապա ավելի լավ է զուրկ մնա, քան վնասվի ու էս մենակ միասեռական ընտանիքների հաշվով չէ, եթե երեխան ազատամիտ ա ու իրեն քյառթու ընտանիքի են տալիս, դա պակաս վնաս չի, դրա համար էլ ասում եմ, ինչքան խնդիր կա խեղճ երեխաների մոտ, իրենց մի բան էլ ավել է, նորերը մի ավելացրեք:
> 
> Հ.Գ. Մեֆ, քո հարցին ի պատասխան մի քանի էջանոց նյութ գրեցի, բայց դեռ չեմ հրապարակի, մի քիչ կողքից կգետևեմ քննարկումներին, նոր: Հետո կասեմ ինչի եմ նման կռիսություն անում


Ալֆա ջան, դու անում ես ևս մեկ սխալ... ասեմ դա որն ա… դու երեխայի տրավմաները հավասարեցնում ես, այսինքն ծնող կորցնելու ստրեսը դու համեմատում ես երկու ծնող չունենալու հետ.. դրանք տարբեր աստիճանի ստրեսներ են ու ես կասեի էն մեկը նույնիսկ ստրես չի… երեխան որ ասում ա կուզեի որ պապա ունենայի դա դեռ չի նշանակում որ չունենալու դեպքում ինքը կարող ա ստրես ապրի, նույնքան որքան դիսֆունկցիոնալ ընտանիքում որտեղ ծեծ-ու-ջարդն անպակաս ա… սրանք նույն բաները չեն… ինքն էդ "ստրեսը" շատ հանգիստ կարա տանի, մեծանալուց… երեխաները շատ բաներ են ուզում փոքր ժամանակ որոնք իրանց համար "կյանքի-ու-մահվան" հարց ա… սիրուն հեծանիվ ոնց որ բոլորն ունեն, շորեր, խաղալիք և այլն… էս բաներն իրանց համար կյանքի նշանակություն ունի ու երբ որ երեխան հայր կամ մայր տեսած չի լինում, կամ ունենում ա դիսֆունկցիոնալ, ապա չունենալու "ստրեսը" էդքան մահացու ինչքան դու ես ասում…

և ընդհանրապես, ավանդական ընտանիքների 90% (եթե ոչ 100%) բացարձակապես չի համապատասխանում էն մոդելին որին դու անվանում ես ավանդական, կամ իդեալական… այնպես որ երեխան միանշանակ դրախտային պատկեր չի տեսնում..

ևս մի բան որ դու հավասարության նշան ես դնում մանկատանը մեծանալու ու համասեռ զույգերի ժամանակ ստացած ստրեսների միջև… ընդանրապես որևէ սիրող մեծ չունենալը դու համարում ես ավելի լավ քան համասեռ սիրող զույգը… մանկատանը երեխան բացի ծնողի ու հատուկ ուշադրությունից, շատ ու շատ ավելի բարդ խնդիրներ կարող ա ունենալ քան թե "պապա եմ ուզում" կամ "մամա եմ ուզում" սրանք նույն կատեգորիայի ստրեսներ չեն…

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (09.08.2013)

----------


## Rhayader

Ալֆա ջան, քեզ շատ եմ սիրում, բայց արի դու սենց թեմաներով դեռ մի խոսա, դու դեռ ինքդ երեխա ես, ինչքան էլ որ ինտելեկտուալ երեխա լինես: Հետո, անկեղծ ասա, դու լուրջ կգերադասեի՞ր ոչ պապա, ոչ մամա ունենալը երկու պապա կամ երկու մամա ունենալուն:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (09.08.2013)

----------


## VisTolog

> Եթե հասարակությունը չափից շատ է կենտրոնանում մի ինչ որ շերտի իրավունքների վրա, ու երբո որ հանկարծ դեմոկրատիան հաղթում է, ապա այդ շերտը հալածյալ լինելուց միանգամից 
> վերածվում է արտոնյալ շերտի՝ այն երես առած ու լկստված երեխաների պես, որոնց իրենց ծնողները չափից ավելի են ուզում պաշտպանել տարբեր տեսակի «չարիքներից»:
> *Ինձ թվում է, հասարակության համար լավագույն տարբերակը գլխանց խտրականություն չդնելն է,* 
> հակառակ դեպքում հենց խտրականություն դնողները հետագայում ամենից շատն են հալածվելու ներկա հալածյալներից, մինչև որ բալանսը գա տեղը:
> «Դեմոկրատիայի» պոռթկման պահերին փոքրամասնությունները վրեժ են լուծելու մեզնից այնպես, որ մենք կփոշմանենք, որ մեծամասնություն ենք:
> Սիրե՛ք իրար:


Հասարակությունը պետքա իրա ներքին վախերը հաղթահարի:

----------

Rhayader (08.08.2013), Տրիբուն (09.08.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

Էննա ջան, մենակ էդ չի, դու լուրերից ես մանկատան մասին լսում, ես մանկատան երեխաներից ու ոչ միայն իմ քաղաքի, Հայաստանի համարյա բոլոր մանկատներից էլ ծանոթներ ունեմ, էնտեղի այլանդակությունն էլ գիտեմ, առավելություններն էլ, իսկ սեր էնտեղ ստանում են, մի քանի մեծ երեխաներ մամա, պապա են խաղում ու պստիկներին մենակ տեսնես ոնց են նվիրվում, մի մասն էլ հալածում ա, չեմ կարող հերքել, բայց էլի եմ ասում իրենք ամենախոցելի խումբն են ու ինձ համար իրենց իրավունքներն են առաջին տեղում: Ու իրանցից ոչ մեկը չի ասի ջանդամ, թող երկու հատ պապա լինի, մենակ լինի, էսօր չհասրցրեցի, էս քանի օրը սոց հարցում եմ անելու իրենց մեջ, տեսնեմ ինչ ընտանիք են երազում, էստեղ գրեմ, եթե գոնե մեկն ասեց պապա-պապա ընտանիք, կասեմ հալալ ա ձեզ, ես քյառթու սատկում եմ, խեղճ գեյերին հալածում եմ, լեզբիներին քարկոծում համ էլ ոչ թե էրեխեքի մասին եմ մտածում, այլ՝ ասում եմ ոնց կարան նման մարդիկ լպտան ու իրանց իրավունքներ պահանջեն, հենց իրանց ինադու դրա դեմ փաստարկներ կբերեմ, որ նման բան չլինի: Էլի եմ ասում, էս են պարագայում, եթե գոնե մի երեխա իր ապագա ընտանիքը երկու նույն սեռի ծնողներով պատկերացնի:

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ի դեպ, Ալֆա ջան, մի բան ևս, եթե երեխան եկել ա դիսֆւնկցիոնալ ընտանիքից՝ բիոլոգիական, կամ տրադիցիոն, ապա հավանակությունը մեծ ա որ նա էդ տեսակի զույգի՝ հետերո զույգի նկատմամբ բարդույթ ձևավորած լինի… եթե հայրը կամ մայրը իրան ծեծել տանջել ա ապա նա հենց էդ մարդկանց նկատմամբ պիտի բարդույթ ունենա…

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (09.08.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

> Ալֆա ջան, քեզ շատ եմ սիրում, բայց արի դու սենց թեմաներով դեռ մի խոսա, դու դեռ ինքդ երեխա ես, ինչքան էլ որ ինտելեկտուալ երեխա լինես: Հետո, անկեղծ ասա, դու լուրջ կգերադասեի՞ր ոչ պապա, ոչ մամա ունենալը երկու պապա կամ երկու մամա ունենալուն:


Ռայ ջան, ես հաստատ չէի ուզի երկու պապա կամ երկու մամա ունենալ, եթե անգամ ստիպված լինեի մանկատանը մեծանալ, համ էլ ես գոնե դե յուրե չափահաս եմ, ու ոնց որ թե էս պահին մարդամեկին հասակակից, մաքսիմում մի տարի փոքր  :Tongue:

----------


## Alphaone

ժողովուրդ, իդեալական ընտանիք չկա, ոնց որ չկան իդեալական մաչդիկ, գոնե ինձ թարսի նման իդեալներ կյանքում չեն հանդիպել: Բայց կա չարյաց փոքրագույն: Երեխան մի սթրես տանում ա մանկատուն ընկնելով, մի սթրես մանկատունն ա, մի հատ էլ սթրես ընտանիքում ունենա, շա՞տ չի: Հետո ես լիքն ասել եմ, թե ինչի ինքը նման ընտանքիում սթրես կունենա, բայց էնպիսի զգացողություն ա, որ շան տեղ դնող չի եղել  :LOL:

----------


## Enna Adoly

> Էննա ջան, մենակ էդ չի, դու լուրերից ես մանկատան մասին լսում, ես մանկատան երեխաներից ու ոչ միայն իմ քաղաքի, Հայաստանի համարյա բոլոր մանկատներից էլ ծանոթներ ունեմ, էնտեղի այլանդակությունն էլ գիտեմ, առավելություններն էլ, իսկ սեր էնտեղ ստանում են, մի քանի մեծ երեխաներ մամա, պապա են խաղում ու պստիկներին մենակ տեսնես ոնց են նվիրվում, մի մասն էլ հալածում ա, չեմ կարող հերքել, բայց էլի եմ ասում իրենք ամենախոցելի խումբն են ու ինձ համար իրենց իրավունքներն են առաջին տեղում: Ու իրանցից ոչ մեկը չի ասի ջանդամ, թող երկու հատ պապա լինի, մենակ լինի, էսօր չհասրցրեցի, էս քանի օրը սոց հարցում եմ անելու իրենց մեջ, տեսնեմ ինչ ընտանիք են երազում, էստեղ գրեմ, եթե գոնե մեկն ասեց պապա-պապա ընտանիք, կասեմ հալալ ա ձեզ, ես քյառթու սատկում եմ, խեղճ գեյերին հալածում եմ, լեզբիներին քարկոծում համ էլ ոչ թե էրեխեքի մասին եմ մտածում, այլ՝ ասում եմ ոնց կարան նման մարդիկ լպտան ու իրանց իրավունքներ պահանջեն, հենց իրանց ինադու դրա դեմ փաստարկներ կբերեմ, որ նման բան չլինի: Էլի եմ ասում, էս են պարագայում, եթե գոնե մի երեխա իր ապագա ընտանիքը երկու նույն սեռի ծնողներով պատկերացնի:


տվյալ դեպքում դու իրավունք չունես դատել  նույնասեռական ընտանիքների մասին, մինչև բավականաչափ նույնասեռական ընտանիքներ չտեսնես, որ կարողանաս դատել նույնասեռական ընտանիքների մասին առանձնապես:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (09.08.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

> տվյալ դեպքում դու իրավունք չունես դատել  նույնասեռական ընտանիքների մասին, մինչև բավականաչափ նույնասեռական ընտանիքներ չտեսնես, որ կարողանաս դատել նույնասեռական ընտանիքների մասին առանձնապես:


մի ընտանիք, որ երեխաներ ուներ, տեսել եմ, բավական կիրթ, լուրջ մարդկանց ընտանիք, ի դեպ, երեխաների հետ խաղացել եմ, լիքը խոսացել ենք ու անգամ իրենք էին մտահոգ լիքը հարցերի շուրջ, երկու ուղղակի հրաշալի տղաների ճանաչում եմ, որ նույնասեռական չլինեին, հիմա աղջիկները վաղուց չանթած կլինեին, իրենց հետ երեկ դիտավորյալ զանգել, էս հարցը քննարկել եմ, մեկի հետ եմ իհարկե խոսել, ասաց մոտավերապես էս՝ ախպեր ջան, ձեռ քաշի, ես մամա չեմ կարա լինեմ: Չեմ ուզում էս երկու դեպքը բոլորի վրա ընդհանրացնել, դրա համար դրել, էն ամենը, ինչ ժամանակին մատերի արանքով եմ նայում, հոգեբանությունից վերընթերցում եմ: Ու ինչքան շատ եմ խորանում, էնքան կարծիքս ամրապնդվում է, եթե սկզբում կարող էի կարծիքս փոխել Բյուրի ու Բայի հզոր փաստարկների ազդեցության ներքո, հիմա արդեն էլ բացառվում է:

----------


## Artgeo

Մարդ կա՞, որ Մոդերն Ֆեմիլին նայում ա, թե՞ մենակ ես եմ

----------

Mephistopheles (09.08.2013)

----------


## Enna Adoly

> մի ընտանիք, որ երեխաներ ուներ, տեսել եմ, բավական կիրթ, լուրջ մարդկանց ընտանիք, ի դեպ, երեխաների հետ խաղացել եմ, լիքը խոսացել ենք ու անգամ իրենք էին մտահոգ լիքը հարցերի շուրջ, երկու ուղղակի հրաշալի տղաների ճանաչում եմ, որ նույնասեռական չլինեին, հիմա աղջիկները վաղուց չանթած կլինեին, իրենց հետ երեկ դիտավորյալ զանգել, էս հարցը քննարկել եմ, մեկի հետ եմ իհարկե խոսել, ասաց մոտավերապես էս՝ ախպեր ջան, ձեռ քաշի, ես մամա չեմ կարա լինեմ: Չեմ ուզում էս երկու դեպքը բոլորի վրա ընդհանրացնել, դրա համար դրել, էն ամենը, ինչ ժամանակին մատերի արանքով եմ նայում, հոգեբանությունից վերընթերցում եմ: Ու ինչքան շատ եմ խորանում, էնքան կարծիքս ամրապնդվում է, եթե սկզբում կարող էի կարծիքս փոխել Բյուրի ու Բայի հզոր փաստարկների ազդեցության ներքո, հիմա արդեն էլ բացառվում է:


Բայց ի՞նչ պարտադիրա բոլոր միասեռականները երեխա որդեգրեն:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (09.08.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

> Բայց ի՞նչ պարտադիրա բոլոր միասեռականները երեխա որդեգրեն:


Հեչ պարտադիր չի  :LOL:

----------


## Rhayader

Կոնկրետ օրինակի վրա: Մանրամասն ու շատ մարդկային:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (09.08.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

Նյութը դեռ չեմ նայել, բայց վիզուալ սրանք ոնց որ հայ քյառթուներ լինեն  :LOL:

----------

Վոլտերա (09.08.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Նյութը դեռ չեմ նայել, բայց վիզուալ սրանք ոնց որ հայ քյառթուներ լինեն


Ալֆա ջան, գեյերը վիզուալ ոնց որ հայ քյառթու լինեն, կամ հարևան Վարդուշ տոտան, կամ իմ դասախոս Պողոսյանը, կամ տաքսիստ Վալոդ ձյան, կամ, կամ, կամ: Միակ բանը, որ գեյերի մեծամասնությանը տարբերում ա ինձնից, քեզանից ու մեր՝ հետերոների մեծամասնությունից, դա այն է, թե ում հետ են նրանք անկողմին մտնում:

----------

Brian_Boru (13.08.2013), Enna Adoly (08.08.2013), keyboard (09.08.2013), Mephistopheles (09.08.2013), Rhayader (09.08.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (09.08.2013), Տրիբուն (09.08.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

Ես երկու հոգու ճանաչում եմ, նորմալ մարդու տեսք ունեն, սկի էլ ոնց որ հայ քյառթու չլինեն  :Smile:

----------


## Rhayader

> Նյութը դեռ չեմ նայել, բայց վիզուալ սրանք ոնց որ հայ քյառթուներ լինեն


Էն որ ասում են՝ գայլի գլխին ղուրան կարդալու մասին:

----------

Alphaone (09.08.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մարդ կա՞, որ Մոդերն Ֆեմիլին նայում ա, թե՞ մենակ ես եմ


ես ու աղջիկս նայում էինք…

----------


## Alphaone

> Էն որ ասում են՝ գայլի գլխին ղուրան կարդալու մասին:


 :LOL:  :Hands Up:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էկա  :Jpit:  Ժող, խիղճներդ հեչ տեղը չի, էսքան գրե՞լ կարելի ա: Չամիչը ջոկեց, չէ՞, որ սխալ թեմայում ա, մեկ էլ չդնեմ ու բացատրեմ, թե հոմոսեքսուալիզմի ու պեդոֆիլիայի տարբերությունը որն ա:

Հիմա անցանք Ալֆային  :Jpit: 





> *Եթե* էդ <<Ծնողական խնամքը>>(սորրի մեծուփոքր նշանների համար, իմ համակարգչով չակերտ դնելը պատմություն ա ) երեխաին վնասում է, ապա ավելի լավ է զուրկ մնա, քան վնասվի ու էս մենակ միասեռական ընտանիքների հաշվով չէ, եթե երեխան ազատամիտ ա ու իրեն քյառթու ընտանիքի են տալիս, դա պակաս վնաս չի, դրա համար էլ ասում եմ, ինչքան խնդիր կա խեղճ երեխաների մոտ, իրենց մի բան էլ ավել է, նորերը մի ավելացրեք:


Հա, Ալֆ, *եթե*, բայց դու առայժմ ոչ մի լուրջ փաստարկ չես բերել, թե ինչու կարա երեխային վնասի: Զուգարան-ներքնաշոր ես ասում, մենք էլ քեզ արդեն բացատրեցինք, որ դա խնդիր չի:




> Էննա ջան, քեզ շատ եմ սիրում, բայց արի դու սենց թեմաներով դեռ մի խոսա, դու դեռ ինքդ երեխա ես, ինչքան էլ որ ինտելեկտուալ երեխա լինես: Հետո, անկեղծ ասա, դու լուրջ կգերադասեի՞ր մամա ու պապա ունենալ, թե երկու մամա կամ երկու պապա:


Էննան շատ տրամաբանված ու խելոք հարցեր ա տալիս, էրեխուն հանգիստ թող  :Angry2:  իսկ ավելի լավ ա օրինակ վերցրու  :LOL: 




> ժողովուրդ, իդեալական ընտանիք չկա, ոնց որ չկան իդեալական մաչդիկ, գոնե ինձ թարսի նման իդեալներ կյանքում չեն հանդիպել: Բայց կա չարյաց փոքրագույն: Երեխան մի սթրես տանում ա մանկատուն ընկնելով, մի սթրես մանկատունն ա, մի հատ էլ սթրես ընտանիքում ունենա, շա՞տ չի: Հետո ես լիքն ասել եմ, թե ինչի ինքը նման ընտանքիում սթրես կունենա, բայց էնպիսի զգացողություն ա, որ շան տեղ դնող չի եղել


Ալֆ, ուրեմն դու համարում ես, որ չարյաց փոքրագույնը մանկատու՞նն ա: Իմանալով, թե ինչ ա կատարվում մանկատներում ու ինչ ճակատագրի են դատապարտված մանկատան էրեխեքը, դու դա ավելի լա՞վ ես համարում, քան էն, որ պադումայեշ աղջիկ էրեխուն պապան պիտի ռեստորանում զուգարան տանի կամ իրար հետ գնան լիֆչիկ-տրուսիկ առնելու: Ըստ քեզ, ինչու՞ ինքը պիտի միասեռական ընտանիքում սթրես ունենա: Ինչի՞ց ես որոշել: Հետազոտություն ունե՞նք, որ խաբար չես:




> մի ընտանիք, որ երեխաներ ուներ, տեսել եմ, բավական կիրթ, լուրջ մարդկանց ընտանիք, ի դեպ, երեխաների հետ խաղացել եմ, լիքը խոսացել ենք ու անգամ իրենք էին մտահոգ լիքը հարցերի շուրջ, երկու ուղղակի հրաշալի տղաների ճանաչում եմ, որ նույնասեռական չլինեին, հիմա աղջիկները վաղուց չանթած կլինեին, իրենց հետ երեկ դիտավորյալ զանգել, էս հարցը քննարկել եմ, մեկի հետ եմ իհարկե խոսել, ասաց մոտավերապես էս՝ ախպեր ջան, ձեռ քաշի, ես մամա չեմ կարա լինեմ: Չեմ ուզում էս երկու դեպքը բոլորի վրա ընդհանրացնել, դրա համար դրել, էն ամենը, ինչ ժամանակին մատերի արանքով եմ նայում, հոգեբանությունից վերընթերցում եմ: Ու ինչքան շատ եմ խորանում, էնքան կարծիքս ամրապնդվում է, եթե սկզբում կարող էի կարծիքս փոխել Բյուրի ու Բայի հզոր փաստարկների ազդեցության ներքո, հիմա արդեն էլ բացառվում է:


բա որ տեսել ես, պատմի: ես էլ իմ տեսած ընտանիքից պատմեցի, երեխան երջանիկ ու անկոմպլեքս մեծանում ա: 
ու մեկ էլ դու նորից սխալ ուղու վրա ես գնացել: Միասեռականն էն տղամարդը չի, որն իրեն կին ա համարում, հետևաբար չի կարա մամա լինի, չի էլ մտածի մամա լինելու մասին: Միասեռականն էն տղամարդն ա, որը տղամարդու հետ ա քնում (նույնն էլ միասեռական կնոջ մասին): Ու բացի դրանից, հետերոների մեջ էլ լիքը մարդիկ կան, որ չեն ուզում ծնող լինել: Նորմալ ա:




> Ես երկու հոգու ճանաչում եմ, նորմալ մարդու տեսք ունեն, սկի էլ ոնց որ հայ քյառթու չլինեն


Ալֆ, դու քյառթուներից շատ ես կպած: Քյառթու ընտանիքը կարա նաև լավը լինի, քյառթու մարդն էլ: Դու փաստորեն ոչ միայն միասեռականներին ես դիսկրիմինացիայի ենթարկում, այլև քյառթերին:

----------

Brian_Boru (13.08.2013)

----------


## ivy

Ժող, դեռ էս թեմայի վրա ե՞ք, դե քանի ստեղ եք, սպասեք մի բան պատմեմ:
Մի քիչ թեմայիս շեղվելու եմ, բայց դե գլոբալ առումով միևնույն է թեմայի մեջ եմ: 
Էն որ ասում էի՝ հոմոֆոբ, բան, դու մի ասա՝ էդ հոմոֆոբները մենակ «նորմալների» մեջ չեն  :Jpit: 

Մեզ մոտ մի դեռահաս կա, որը տրանսսեքսուալ է, բայց դեռ դիագնոզը հաստատված չի, ու հա քննարկվում է՝ ինքը տրանսսեքսուալ է, թե ուղղակի գեյ:
Էդպես էն օրը խոսում էինք, խոսքով ընկանք, ու էս շեֆս թե.
- Անցյալ շաբաթ մոտս փարթի էր, ընկերներիցս երկուսը տղամարդ գեյեր են ու իրար հետ են վաղուցվանից: Իրենց հետ զրուցելով քայլում եմ, մեկ էլ տեսնենք հյուրերիցս մի ուրիշ զույգի՝ երկու կին գեյ: Էս տղամարդիկ որ սրանց տեսան իրար հետ, սենց մի հատ զզվանքով քթները քաշեցին, ու մեկը՝ մյուսին. «Սրանից զզվելի բան... էլ չգիտեմ էլի»: 
Հը՞ն  :Blink: 

 :LOL:

----------

Alphaone (09.08.2013), Enna Adoly (09.08.2013), Freeman (09.08.2013), impression (09.08.2013), keyboard (09.08.2013), Mephistopheles (09.08.2013), One_Way_Ticket (09.08.2013), Sagittarius (09.08.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (09.08.2013), Անվերնագիր (09.08.2013), Գալաթեա (09.08.2013), Ձայնալար (09.08.2013), Ռուֆուս (09.08.2013), Վոլտերա (09.08.2013), Տրիբուն (09.08.2013)

----------


## Rhayader

Իսկ այ, Քրիստ Մանարյանը վերջերս ոնց որ դեղերը չի խմում:




> ՔՐԻՍՏ ՄԱՆԱՐՅԱՆ «Գենդերիկ բոյկոտիկի հեքիաթը»
> 
> Լինում են չեն լինում` ավանդական սեռական կողմնորոշման մի պապիկ ու տատիկ են լինում: Այսինքն` նորմալ մարդիկ են լինում: Թեև վաղուց արդեն մոռացած են լինում, թե ինչ բան է սեռական ամենինչը, բայց հոգու խորքում մեկ է` ավանդական են լինում ոտքից գլուխ: Բայց արի ու տես, որ եվրոպական դեմոկրատիկ աստվածիկը նայում է նրանց խաղաղ կյանքին, նախանձից մեռնում է և պապիկ-տատիկին ուղարկում է մի կիսատ-պռատ արարածիկ` գենդերիկ – բոյկոտիկին: գենդերիկ-բոյկոտիկն ինքն էլ կարգին չի իմանում, թե ինչ սեռի է, ոչ այն է` տրանսվեստիկ է, ոչ այն է` հերմոֆրոդիկ է, ոչ այն է` պեդերաստիկ է, մի խոսքով` ան – ռ, անգլուխ արարածիկ է: Շատ են դարդ անում պապիկն ու տատիկը, անընդհատ փորձում են հասկանալ, թե եվրոպական դեմոկրատիկ աստվածիկն ինչու՞ է իրենց նման դաժան ձևով պատժել, բայց քանի որ անհրաժեշտ ու մոդայիկ երևակայություն չեն ունենում` այդպես էլ չեն կարողանում ըմբռնումով մոտենալ իրենց ոչ ավանդական թոռնիկին: Պապիկը նրան ասում է,-
> 
> - Այ գենդերիկ բոյկոտիկ, այ գրողի տարած, վեր կաց` գնա դպրոց:
> 
> Բայց գենդերիկ-բոյկոտիկն ամբարտավան, ճղճղան ձայնով ասում է,-
> 
> -       Չեմ գնա ես դպրոց, ես հո ապուշ չե՞մ, որ սովորեմ:
> ...


Աղբյուրը

----------

Enna Adoly (09.08.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

է՜, հայեր, այլմոլորակայինի իրավունքով ես սաղ մարդկանց դիսկրիմինացիայի ենթարկում եմ, ոնց որ իրանք են արել, էդ ձեզ հլը քիչ ա  :LOL:  բայց գեյերի դեմ որպես գեյ ոչինչ չունեմ, եթե իրենք կարողանում են սուրոգատ ճարեն, իրենց երեխան ունենան, թող ունենան, պահեն, բայց խոցելի խմբի ճուտոներին տալ էքսպերեմենտի, թե հայկական գեյական ընտանիքում իրանք ինչ կդառնան առանց մամա, պապա, էլի ինձ համար անընդունելի ա...

----------


## Չամիչ

Անընդհատ խտրականություն խոսքն ա շոշափվում: Ժողովուրդ ի՞նչ խտրականություն: Կարող ա ես եմ նենց արել, որ միասեռական տղայիկը առնանդամիկով ա ծնվել, այլ ոչ թե արգանդիկով: Արդեն սկսեցի գենդերիկ բոյկոտիկի նման խոսել :Jpit:  Ինչու են անընդհատ խոսք բացում հենց տղա միասեռականների մասին: Աղջիկների խնդիրը հեշտ ա: Երկու աղջիկ կարող են նույն բնակարանում ապրել որպես մոտ ընկերուհիներ, ոչ ոք չի էլ կասկածի որ նրանք միասեռական են, միայնակ մայր երեւույթը շատ ընդունված ա, նրանցից մեկը կհղիանա, երեխա կունենա եւ միասին կմեծացնեն: Դրա համար էս ամբողջ աժեոտաժը հենց տղա միասեռականների շուրջ ա: Իսկ տղա միասեռականը թող հասկանա, որ ես չեմ տենց որոշել, որ ինքը արգանդ չունի, խտրականությունը ես չէ, որ դրել եմ: Ուզում են ամբողջ աշխարհը շուռ տան սարքեն իրանց հագով:

----------


## Rhayader

> է՜, հայեր, այլմոլորակայինի իրավունքով ես սաղ մարդկանց դիսկրիմինացիայի ենթարկում եմ, ոնց որ իրանք են արել, էդ ձեզ հլը քիչ ա  բայց գեյերի դեմ որպես գեյ ոչինչ չունեմ, եթե իրենք կարողանում են սուրոգատ ճարեն, իրենց երեխան ունենան, թող ունենան, պահեն, բայց խոցելի խմբի ճուտոներին տալ էքսպերեմենտի, թե հայկական գեյական ընտանիքում իրանք ինչ կդառնան առանց մամա, պապա, էլի ինձ համար անընդունելի ա...


Թող խոցելի խմբերի ճուտոները մնան բանտում, թու, մանկատանն ու վերջում բոմժ դառնան :Smile:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (09.08.2013)

----------


## Rhayader

Կամ էսպես. http://www.yerkir.am/am/news/11937.htm

----------


## Չամիչ

> Թող խոցելի խմբերի ճուտոները մնան բանտում, թու, մանկատանն ու վերջում բոմժ դառնան


Էտ դեպքում ավելի լավ չի՞ պայքարենք, որպեսզի մանկատանը մարդավայել պայմաններ լինե՞ն:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Անընդհատ խտրականություն խոսքն ա շոշափվում: Ժողովուրդ ի՞նչ խտրականություն: Կարող ա ես եմ նենց արել, որ միասեռական տղայիկը առնանդամիկով ա ծնվել, այլ ոչ թե արգանդիկով: Արդեն սկսեցի գենդերիկ բոյկոտիկի նման խոսել Ինչու են անընդհատ խոսք բացում հենց տղա միասեռականների մասին: Աղջիկների խնդիրը հեշտ ա: Երկու աղջիկ կարող են նույն բնակարանում ապրել որպես մոտ ընկերուհիներ, ոչ ոք չի էլ կասկածի որ նրանք միասեռական են, միայնակ մայր երեւույթը շատ ընդունված ա, նրանցից մեկը կհղիանա, երեխա կունենա եւ միասին կմեծացնեն: Դրա համար էս ամբողջ աժեոտաժը հենց տղա միասեռականների շուրջ ա: Իսկ տղա միասեռականը թող հասկանա, որ ես չեմ տենց որոշել, որ ինքը արգանդ չունի, խտրականությունը ես չէ, որ դրել եմ: Ուզում են ամբողջ աշխարհը շուռ տան սարքեն իրանց հագով:


Չամիչ, ի դեպ, լեզբիները հենց տենց էլ անում են  :Jpit:  Իսկ տղամարդուն ի՞նչ ա էղել, որ սուրոգատի ծառայությունից չօգտվի: Եթե հետերոներն անում են, միասեռականներն ինչու՞ չեն կարա:

Ի դեպ, արգանդիկ բառը մի օգտագործի, դա ուրիշ անատոմիական տերմին ա, որից, ի դեպ, տղամարդիկ ունեն  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (09.08.2013)

----------


## Rhayader

Էսպես էլ է պատահում. http://www.aravot.am/2011/04/26/168342/

----------


## Չամիչ

> Թող խոցելի խմբերի ճուտոները մնան բանտում, թու, մանկատանն ու վերջում բոմժ դառնան


Կամ էլ էտքան մտածում ես մանկատան երեխեքի մասին, ամուսնացի հենց ինքդ որդեգրի:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Կամ էլ էտքան մտածում ես մանկատան երեխեքի մասին, ամուսնացի հենց ինքդ որդեգրի:


Բայց ամուսնանալն ի՞նչ կապ ունի  :Jpit:  Օրինակ էս թեմայից հետո լուրջ մտածում եմ երեխա որդեգրելու մասին: Համ էդ երեխան ինձ մոտ մեծանալու պատիվը կունենա, համ անիմաստ տեղը սպերմատոզոիդի դոնոր ման չեմ գա, համ էլ հղիություն-ծննդաբերություն-ծիծիկ տալ պրոբլեմից կպրծնեմ  :Jpit:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Բայց ամուսնանալն ի՞նչ կապ ունի  Օրինակ էս թեմայից հետո լուրջ մտածում եմ երեխա որդեգրելու մասին: Համ էդ երեխան ինձ մոտ մեծանալու պատիվը կունենա, համ անիմաստ տեղը սպերմատոզոիդի դոնոր ման չեմ գա, համ էլ հղիություն-ծննդաբերություն-ծիծիկ տալ պրոբլեմից կպրծնեմ


Բյուր ջան, ես ծանոթ չեմ օրենքներին, միայնակ կինը կարող ա՞ երեխա որդեգրել: Չեմ կարծում, որ միայնակ տղամարդուն թույլ տան:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր ջան, ես ծանոթ չեմ օրենքներին, միայնակ կինը կարող ա՞ երեխա որդեգրել: Չեմ կարծում, որ միայնակ տղամարդուն թույլ տան:


Կինը կարծեմ կարա, տղամարդու մասին տեղյակ չեմ, բայց դա արդեն խտրականություն ա  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (09.08.2013)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Կինը կարծեմ կարա, տղամարդու մասին տեղյակ չեմ, բայց դա արդեն խտրականություն ա


Նորիիից :Dntknw:  Ի՞նչ խտրականություն: Եկեք հանուն հավասարության նենց անենք որ լույս աշխարհ գան միայն աղջիկ երեխաներ կամ միայն տղաներ, այ էտ ժամանակ կլինի կատարյալ հավասարություն: Ուզում եք բնության օրենքների չեղյալ համարել նոր օրենքներ ստեղծե՞լ:

----------


## Alphaone

> Թող խոցելի խմբերի ճուտոները մնան բանտում, թու, մանկատանն ու վերջում բոմժ դառնան


Ես ավելի վատ ավարտներ էլ գիտեմ, որ մարմնավաճառ են դարձել, բայց էնքան լավ պուպուշ ավարտով պատմություններ էլ կան, հիմա էդ երեխաներից մեկն իր սկեսուրին ոչ թե մամա տրադիցիայով ա ասում, այլ՝ սրտով, ինքը էդ մանկատանն էնքան հրաշալի կարպետագործություն ա սովորել, որ իր երեխաներին դրանով պահում է, թեև կրթություն էլ ունի: Մի ուրիշ օրինակում երկու եղբայր Հայաստանից ճիշտ է հեռացել են, բայց հիմա մանկատան երեխաներին նվերներ են ուղարկում ու լիքը բանի են հասել: Էնպես որ որքան վատ օրինակ կա, էնքան էլ լավ, բայցի դա էլ օրենքով մանկատան երեխաներին բնակարան են տրամադրում:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ի դեպ, արգանդիկ բառը մի օգտագործի, դա ուրիշ անատոմիական տերմին ա, որից, ի դեպ, տղամարդիկ ունեն))


ամոթ չլինի հարցնելը, արգանդիկս որտե՞ղ ա ու ինչի՞ համար ա ։օ

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4

----------


## Rhayader

> Ես ավելի վատ ավարտներ էլ գիտեմ, որ մարմնավաճառ են դարձել, բայց էնքան լավ պուպուշ ավարտով պատմություններ էլ կան, հիմա էդ երեխաներից մեկն իր սկեսուրին ոչ թե մամա տրադիցիայով ա ասում, այլ՝ սրտով, ինքը էդ մանկատանն էնքան հրաշալի կարպետագործություն ա սովորել, որ իր երեխաներին դրանով պահում է, թեև կրթություն էլ ունի: Մի ուրիշ օրինակում երկու եղբայր Հայաստանից ճիշտ է հեռացել են, բայց հիմա մանկատան երեխաներին նվերներ են ուղարկում ու լիքը բանի են հասել: Էնպես որ որքան վատ օրինակ կա, էնքան էլ լավ, բայցի դա էլ օրենքով մանկատան երեխաներին բնակարան են տրամադրում:


Այսինքն՝ դու ընդունում ես, որ առանց ծնողական խնամքի մարդը կարող ա լավ կյանք ունենա, իսկ նույնասեռական ընտանիքում լավ ծնողական խնամքով, քո կարծիքով, հավանականությունն ավելի փոքր ա:

----------

Enna Adoly (09.08.2013), Mephistopheles (09.08.2013)

----------


## Freeman

> ամոթ չլինի հարցնելը, արգանդիկս որտե՞ղ ա ու ինչի՞ համար ա ։օ
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


Շագանակագեղձիդ վրա ա, ֆունկցիա չունի, ուղղակի հիստոլոգիորեն նույն ծագումն ունի, ինչ արգանդը կանանց մոտ, դրա համար ա անունն տենց:

Նենց որ թող իրանց արգանդով մեզ չզարմացնեն  :Jpit:

----------

keyboard (09.08.2013), Rhayader (09.08.2013), Sagittarius (09.08.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (09.08.2013), VisTolog (09.08.2013), Ռուֆուս (09.08.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ես ավելի վատ ավարտներ էլ գիտեմ, որ մարմնավաճառ են դարձել, բայց էնքան լավ պուպուշ ավարտով պատմություններ էլ կան, հիմա էդ երեխաներից մեկն իր սկեսուրին ոչ թե մամա տրադիցիայով ա ասում, այլ՝ սրտով, ինքը էդ մանկատանն էնքան հրաշալի կարպետագործություն ա սովորել, որ իր երեխաներին դրանով պահում է, թեև կրթություն էլ ունի: Մի ուրիշ օրինակում երկու եղբայր Հայաստանից ճիշտ է հեռացել են, բայց հիմա մանկատան երեխաներին նվերներ են ուղարկում ու լիքը բանի են հասել: Էնպես որ որքան վատ օրինակ կա, էնքան էլ լավ, բայցի դա էլ օրենքով մանկատան երեխաներին բնակարան են տրամադրում:


Ալֆա ջան, դու հետերոների ու մանկատների բացառություններն ընդունում ես, այսինքն ընդունում ես որ լավն էլ կա վատն էլ, բայց հոմոսեքսուալներինը չես ընդունում ու միանշանակ *ենթադրում* ես որ վատ ա լինելու…

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (09.08.2013), VisTolog (09.08.2013)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Այսինքն՝ դու ընդունում ես, որ առանց ծնողական խնամքի մարդը կարող ա լավ կյանք ունենա, իսկ նույնասեռական ընտանիքում լավ ծնողական խնամքով, քո կարծիքով, հավանականությունն ավելի փոքր ա:


Հիմա Ռուսաստանում մեծ տարածում են գտել էսպես կոչված ընտանիք մանկատները, նման մանկատները  ֆինանսավորում են բարեգործները: Կառուցվում են երկու կամ երեք հարկանի տներ, որտեղ ապրում է ՙՙմայրը՚՚ իր երեխաների հետ, կարծեմ մայրը որդեգրում է բոլոր երեխաներին, այսինքն ստացվում է օրինական, բազմազավակ ընտանիք: Ինչքան տեղյակ եմ չկան նման ՙՙընտանիքներ՚՚ որտեղ մոր փոխարեն լինի հայր: Հիմա կասեք էլի խտրականություն: Ժողովուրդ բնությունը էտպես է դասավորել, երեխային պարտադիր անհրաժեշտ է հենց մայր:

----------


## Alphaone

> Ալֆա ջան, դու հետերոների ու մանկատների բացառություններն ընդունում ես, այսինքն ընդունում ես որ լավն էլ կա վատն էլ, բայց հոմոսեքսուալներինը չես ընդունում ու միանշանակ *ենթադրում* ես որ վատ ա լինելու…


Ո՞վ ասեց, ես գոնե Բայի օրինակներում տեսա, որ շատ լավ էլ կարա լինի, բայց քանի որ ավելի ռիսկային ա, քան հետերոների մոտ, գտնում եմ, որ մանկատան երեխային ոչ մեկս իրավունք չունի ռիսկի ենթարկելու, ինչ ա թե շանս կա, որ լավ կլինի: Այլ կերպ, հոմոսեքսուալների մոտ դրական օրինակներն են բացառություն, հետերոների մոտ՝ բացասականը:

----------


## Alphaone

> Այսինքն՝ դու ընդունում ես, որ առանց ծնողական խնամքի մարդը կարող ա լավ կյանք ունենա, իսկ նույնասեռական ընտանիքում լավ ծնողական խնամքով, քո կարծիքով, հավանականությունն ավելի փոքր ա:


հա, քանի որ էդ երեխան չի ստանում էն ընտանիքը, ինչ իր պատկերացմամբ ըտանիք էր, այ երբ օրենք ընդունեն, նման ընտանիքները դառնան օրինաչափություն, երեխայի ուղեղում տեղավորվի, որ ինքը պապա-մամա չի ունենա, բայց իր երկու մամաներն էլ ծնող են, ես գուցե համաձայնեմ, հիմա դրա համար դեռ շուտ ա, երեխաներն ու հասարակությունը դեռ չեն նախապատրաստվել ու ինրքան էլ օրենք ընդունեն, էդ օրենքը դե յուրե է օրենք լինելու, ոչ թե դե ֆակտո, ինչպես Հայաստանում լիքը օրենքներ: Պետք ա նորմալ ագիտացիա արվի, էն էլ դրել քրեականացնում են նման ագիտացիան:  :Sad:  Էնպես որ, ոչ դրա դեմ պայքարելն ա մեթոդ, ոչ բնականոն զարգացումը ապուշ օրենքներով կանելը: Ու Նյուտոնի երրորդ օրենքն էլ դու լավ գիտես, ինչքան ձեզ հակառակում համոզեմ, էնքան ձեր հակազդեցությունը մեծանալու ա, նույնն էլ ինձ մոտ: Նույնն էլ հոմոսեքսուալ զույգերի ու մեր հասարակության ախմախ ներկայացուցիչների մոտ: Ես թեորետիկ որդեգրումը չեմ բացառում, ես լրիվ կողմ եմ, որ արհեստական ճանապարհո սեփական երեխան ունենան, պահեն, քանի որ բոլորը չէ, որ օտար երեխային էնքան հոգատար կլինեն, ինչքան սեփականին, բայց մերօրյա հայկական իրականությունում ես էդ երևույթը բացառում եմ, մի քիչ իրատես որ լինեք, դուք էլ կբացառեք, բայց թարսի նման դու էլ, Մեֆն էլ, Բյուրն էլ ոնց որ Հայաստանը հեչ չպատկերացնեք, ախր նույն մանկատան երեխան էլ նույն հայատանյան հոգեբանության ու պարադիգմաների կրողն է  :Sad:

----------


## VisTolog

> Ո՞վ ասեց, ես գոնե Բայի օրինակներում տեսա, որ շատ լավ էլ կարա լինի, բայց քանի որ ավելի ռիսկային ա, քան հետերոների մոտ, գտնում եմ, *որ մանկատան երեխային ոչ մեկս իրավունք չունի ռիսկի ենթարկելու, ինչ ա թե շանս կա, որ լավ կլինի:* Այլ կերպ, հոմոսեքսուալների մոտ դրական օրինակներն են բացառություն, հետերոների մոտ՝ բացասականը:


Ես մանկատուն «ավարտողների» եմ ճանաչում, որոնք բոլորը հիմի մարմնավաճառ են, թե՛ տղա, թե՛ աղջիկ ու իմ համոզված կարծիքով էդ արդյունքի հավանականությունը միասեռական ընտանիքում 0-ի ա հավասար: Համենայնդեպս էդ տեսակ ընտանիքներում իրար չեն բռնաբարում:

----------


## Rhayader

Վարդ, կներես, իհարկե, բայց եթե մի հատ էլ թեման սկզբից մինչև վերջ կարդաս, ու բավականաչափ ուշադիր, ու սառը գլխով, ինքդ քո ասածներից մի այլ կարգի կամաչես, խոստանում եմ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հիմա Ռուսաստանում մեծ տարածում են գտել էսպես կոչված ընտանիք մանկատները, նման մանկատները  ֆինանսավորում են բարեգործները: Կառուցվում են երկու կամ երեք հարկանի տներ, որտեղ ապրում է ՙՙմայրը՚՚ իր երեխաների հետ, կարծեմ մայրը որդեգրում է բոլոր երեխաներին, այսինքն ստացվում է օրինական, բազմազավակ ընտանիք: Ինչքան տեղյակ եմ չկան նման ՙՙընտանիքներ՚՚ որտեղ մոր փոխարեն լինի հայր: Հիմա կասեք էլի խտրականություն: Ժողովուրդ բնությունը էտպես է դասավորել, երեխային պարտադիր անհրաժեշտ է հենց մայր:


Հայաստանում նման բան կա: Չամիչ, բան ասեցիր, ավանդական հայ ընտանիքներում հայրը համարյա չի խառնվում երեխայի խնամքին: Բայց կան հայրեր, որ մասնակցում են: Հիմա եթե տղամարդ ուզենա տենց էրեխեք մեծացնել, ի՞նչ հիմքով պետք ա ասել չէ:



> Ո՞վ ասեց, ես գոնե Բայի օրինակներում տեսա, որ շատ լավ էլ կարա լինի, բայց քանի որ ավելի ռիսկային ա, քան հետերոների մոտ, գտնում եմ, որ մանկատան երեխային ոչ մեկս իրավունք չունի ռիսկի ենթարկելու, ինչ ա թե շանս կա, որ լավ կլինի: *Այլ կերպ, հոմոսեքսուալների մոտ դրական օրինակներն են բացառություն, հետերոների մոտ՝ բացասականը*:


Ալֆ, միլիարդերորդ անգամ եմ քեզ էս հարցը տալիս. *ի՞նչ գիտես:*

----------

Brian_Boru (09.08.2013), Rhayader (09.08.2013), Աթեիստ (09.08.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Վարդ, կներես, իհարկե, բայց եթե մի հատ էլ թեման սկզբից մինչև վերջ կարդաս, ու բավականաչափ ուշադիր, ու սառը գլխով, ինքդ քո ասածներից մի այլ կարգի կամաչես, խոստանում եմ:


Բայ, ինձ մոտ նենց տպավորություն ա, որ ինքը արդեն ջոկել ա, որ անկապ բաներ ա ասում, էն ա որ տակից չի կարում դուրս գա, փորձում ա նույն բանը հազար կերպ ձևակերպել՝ խուսափելով հիմնավորումներից  :Jpit:

----------

Rhayader (09.08.2013), Աթեիստ (09.08.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

> Զոռով խոսացնում են:
> 
> Ես մանկատուն «ավարտողների» եմ ճանաչում, որոնք բոլորը հիմի մարմնավաճառ են, թե՛ տղա, թե՛ աղջիկ ու իմ համոզված կարծիքով էդ արդյունքի հավանականությունը միասեռական ընտանիքում 0-ի ա հավասար: Համենայնդեպս էդ տեսակ ընտանիքներում իրար չեն բռնաբարում:


Վիստ, իսկ եթե երեխան որոշակի տարիքում ինքնասպան լինի՞, ինքը միայն ընտանիքում չիդաստիարակվում, միջավայրում լատենտային ճնշուկ մարող է լինել: Երբ ինձ գյուղի դպրոցում որպես ,,երևանցի,, հալածում էին, ես երեխա էի, ամեն ինչ ներսումս էի պահում, ոչ ուսուցիչները գիտեին, ոչ ծնողներս, հասկանում ես, երբ երեխային խտրական վերաբերմունքի են ենթարկում, ինքը կարա էդ ամենն իր մեջ կուտակի ու մի օր իրեն կախի: Էդ մարմնավաճառին կարելի է հետ բերել նորմալ իրականություն, կրթության ու աշխատանքի շանս տալ հիմնադրամներ բացելով, բայց երեխան որ մահացավ, էլ կենդանացնելու շանս չկա, իսկ դու պատկերացրու, ասենք վեց տարեկանում որդեգրել են, մինչև 16 տարեկան ինքը էդքան բացասական էմոցիոնալ բեռ է կրել, ո՞նց է իր մեջ ապրելու ուժ գտնելու, ախր դուք մենակ ընտանիքն եք նայում, եթե անգամ հրաշք լինի ու իրականում գիտակից, լավ մարդկանց բաժին ընկնի երեխան, ինքը միայն էդ ընտանիքի պատերից ներս չի ապրելու: Ու ինչքան էլ օրենքներ մտածեն, որ հասարակությունը պատրաստ լինի էդ երեխային նորմալ ընդունել, միևնույն է, մինչև հասարակությունն ինքը էդ մակարդակին չհասավ, օրենքը աբսուրդ ա լինելու:

----------


## Rhayader

Ինչ եմ լսում ես:

----------


## ars83

Հազար ներողություն թեմայից լրիվ դուրս գրառման համար, պարզապես հիմա այս թեման է ուշադրության կենտրոնում, գրառումս շատ մարդիկ կկարդան: Մեկդ Սնոուդենի մասին թեմա բացեք, քննարկենք, էլի, մեկդ, ով կարճ ու հստակ կներկայացնի, թե ինչ է արել Սնոուդենը, ԱՄՆ կառավարության արձագանքը, քաղաքական ապաստարանի հարցը, խոսքի ազատությունը, PRISM-ը և այլն: Դուք լավ եք գրում, գրեք, խնդրեմ։  :Smile:

----------

Freeman (09.08.2013), Rhayader (09.08.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (09.08.2013)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Հայաստանում նման բան կա: Չամիչ, բան ասեցիր, ավանդական հայ ընտանիքներում հայրը համարյա չի խառնվում երեխայի խնամքին: Բայց կան հայրեր, որ մասնակցում են: Հիմա եթե տղամարդ ուզենա տենց էրեխեք մեծացնել, ի՞նչ հիմքով պետք ա ասել չէ:


Բյուր ջան, շատ պարզ հիմքով, էտ բոլոր որբ երեխեքին կին ա 9 ամիս արգանդի մեջ կրել, երբ երեխան դուրս ա գալիս արգանդից առաջի հերթին լացում ա, քանի որ, դու ինձանից էլ լավ կիմանաս, թե ծննդաբերությունը ինչ մեծ սթրես ա երեխայի համար: Նրան դուրս են բերում իր համար արդեն սովորական միջավայրից, որտեղ նա իրենց պաշտպանված ա զգում: Դե հիմա պատկերացրա էն երեխու վիճակը ում դուրս են բերում ու զրկում են մորից: Ինքը բնազդաբար նորից մայր ա ուզում, ոչ թե հայր:

----------


## Alphaone

Բայ, ես էլի իմ լիքն ասածներից ամաչում եմ, ես ամաչում եմ, որ ամոթն ինձ ստիպում է չմանրանալ ու բերել իմ հիմնավորումները, քանի որ հարցեր կան, որ հրապարակային ես դեռ պատրաստ չեմ քննարկել, ու հա, դուք ճիշտ եք, ես պրինցիպի ընկած ուզում եմ, որ խտրականություն լինի, որ իրանք երեխա են ուզում, ես էլ ասում եմ դուք ո՞վ եղաք, որ երեխա ունենաք: Ես էսպիսի ռասիստ, ֆաշիստ, նաիցոնալիստ եմ, հեչ էլ էրեխեքի մասին չեմ մտածում, ուզում էի մի հատ ինքնաարտահայտվել, էն էլ ինձ համախոհներս մենակ թողեցին քննարկան մեջ: Դուք իրավացի եք, հոմոսեքսուալ ընտանիքը հենց ստեղծվում է երեխա ծնելու, սորրի որդեգրելու համար, պետք է երեխաներին ոչ միայն մանկատներից, այլ ընտանիքներից հավաքել ու հանձնել հոմոսեքսուալ ծնողների, քանի որ նման ընտանիքների երեխաներն էլ են մարմնավաճառ ու բոմժ դառնում: Սորրի, որ անկապ խլեցի ձեր ժամանակը: Կարող եք մնացածն առանց ինձ քննարկել:
Եղիցի Չամիչ:
Ամեն:

----------


## Չամիչ

Ի դեպ, որբ երեխաները ամբողջ կյանքում փորձում են գտնել մայրերին ոչ թե հայրերին:

----------


## Չամիչ

Հլը փորձեզ նոր ծնված կատվի ձագուկներին կտրել մորից ու տանել հոր մոտ, ի՞նչ կստացվի, ոչ մի բան, պարզապես նրանք մի երկու օրից կսատկեն: Իսկ դուք դրել եք բնության կողմից սահմանված դասավորությունը ուզում եք վերադասավորել հարմարեցնել միասեռականներին:

Հայրը չի կարող մայրանալ, էտքան բան:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Վիստ, իսկ եթե երեխան որոշակի տարիքում ինքնասպան լինի՞, ինքը միայն ընտանիքում չիդաստիարակվում, միջավայրում լատենտային ճնշուկ մարող է լինել: Երբ ինձ գյուղի դպրոցում որպես ,,երևանցի,, հալածում էին, ես երեխա էի, ամեն ինչ ներսումս էի պահում, ոչ ուսուցիչները գիտեին, ոչ ծնողներս, հասկանում ես, երբ երեխային խտրական վերաբերմունքի են ենթարկում, ինքը կարա էդ ամենն իր մեջ կուտակի ու մի օր իրեն կախի: Էդ մարմնավաճառին կարելի է հետ բերել նորմալ իրականություն, կրթության ու աշխատանքի շանս տալ հիմնադրամներ բացելով, բայց երեխան որ մահացավ, էլ կենդանացնելու շանս չկա, իսկ դու պատկերացրու, ասենք վեց տարեկանում որդեգրել են, մինչև 16 տարեկան ինքը էդքան բացասական էմոցիոնալ բեռ է կրել, ո՞նց է իր մեջ ապրելու ուժ գտնելու, ախր դուք մենակ ընտանիքն եք նայում, եթե անգամ հրաշք լինի ու իրականում գիտակից, լավ մարդկանց բաժին ընկնի երեխան, ինքը միայն էդ ընտանիքի պատերից ներս չի ապրելու: Ու ինչքան էլ օրենքներ մտածեն, որ հասարակությունը պատրաստ լինի էդ երեխային նորմալ ընդունել, միևնույն է, մինչև հասարակությունն ինքը էդ մակարդակին չհասավ, օրենքը աբսուրդ ա լինելու:


Նորից.* ի՞նչ հիմքով որոշեցիր, որ ինքնասպան կլինի*: Ալֆ, դու հասկանու՞մ ես ինչ ես անում: Դու լիքը անհիմն ենթադրություններ ես անում, որ ասում ենք հիմնավորի, թռնում ես հաջորդ անհիմն ենթադրությանը: Դու չափից դուրս մեծ տեղ ես տալիս հասարակությանը, մինչդեռ ինքդ էլ լավ գիտես, որ հասարակությունը սենց թե նենց չի ընդունում տարբեր մեկին: Տես, քո օրինակը բերեցիր: Ինձ էլ են դպրոցում հալածել, ես վազել եմ մամայիս մոտ, մամաս էկել ա դպրոցից գործերս վերցնելու, ուրիշ դպրոց տանելու: Իսկ մանկատան էրեխեքին երբ հալածում են, իրանք տեղ չունեն գնալու: Մանկատան էրեխեքը շատ ավելի մերժված են հասարակության կողմից, քան կլինեն հոմոսեքսուալ ընտանիքի էրեխեքը, որովհետև մանկատան էրեխեքը տեղ չունեն վազելու, սփոփանք փնտրելու: Տես, էն Վանաձորի դեպքը կարդա, երբ մանկատան էրեխուն ուզում են նստացնեն հավայի մեղադրանքով, ու մարդ չի հասկանում՝ ինչու:




> Ի դեպ, որբ երեխաները ամբողջ կյանքում փորձում են գտնել մայրերին ոչ թե հայրերին:


Չամիչ, հասկանալի ա, որ երեխան մոր հետ ավելի կապված ա լինում, քան հոր (չնայած ոչ միշտ), հասկանալի ա, որ կա մայրական բնազդ կոչվածը, իսկ հայրական բնազդի առկայությունը կամ բացակայությունը չեն կարողանում ո՛չ ապացուցել, ո՛չ հերքել, բայց դա բնավ չի նշանակում, որ տղամարդը չի կարա երեխա մեծացնի ու որ որբ երեխան չի ուրախանա, եթե իրան տղամարդ որդեգրի:

----------

Enna Adoly (10.08.2013), Rhayader (09.08.2013), VisTolog (09.08.2013), Աթեիստ (09.08.2013), Մինա (10.08.2013)

----------


## John

սենց թեմաներ բացելու հետ զուգահեռ պետք ա հարցում բացել, հետո, ասենք մի ամսից, ֆիքսել արդյունքներն ու զրոյացնել հարցումը, այսինքն նորից բացել հարցումը, որ նախկին քվեարկողներն իրավունք ունենան կրկին քվեարկել: Արդյունքում գոնե կիմանանք, թե իմաստ ունե՞ր էսքան քննարկումը, թե՞ սաղ իրանց էշը քշեցին, ոչ ոք կարծիքը չփոխեց, ոք ոչ մյուսին չհամոզեց, որ ինքն ավելի լավ է բանավիճում... Ես օրինակ փոխեցի կարծիքս քննարկումը կարդալով. եթե սկզբում խիստ դեմ էի համասեռամոլ (խաղամոլ, թմրամոլ, ինչ-որ ՆՈՐՄԱԼ-ի հոտ չի գալիս չէ՞, հենց բառից երևում ա, որ լավ բան չի, ինչ-որ ...մոլ) ընտանիքի կողմից երեխա որդեգրելուն, հիմա մի տեսակ անտարբեր եմ դարձել. ի՞նձ ինչ ով-ում-երբ որդեգրեց ու ինչ նպատակով

----------

Brian_Boru (09.08.2013), Rhayader (09.08.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (09.08.2013), Մինա (10.08.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հլը փորձեզ նոր ծնված կատվի ձագուկներին կտրել մորից ու տանել հոր մոտ, ի՞նչ կստացվի, ոչ մի բան, պարզապես նրանք մի երկու օրից կսատկեն: Իսկ դուք դրել եք բնության կողմից սահմանված դասավորությունը ուզում եք վերադասավորել հարմարեցնել միասեռականներին:


Չամիչ, մի քանի էջ առաջ խնդրեցի բնության հետ համեմատություններ չանել, որովհետև էդ նույն բնության մեջ.
1. Նույն կատվի ձագուկները կարան մեծանան, իրանց մամային դոմփեն
2. Մամա կատուն շատ շուտ իրա ձագերից հրաժարվում ա
3. Կան կենդանիների տեսակներ, որոնք ընդհանրապես մոր կարիք չունեն
4. Կենդանիները սովորաբար զուգընկերներին փոխում են, «ընտանիք» չեն կազմում
5. Ու հա, սովորաբար կենդանական աշխարհում հայրը չի զբաղվում ձագերի դաստիարակությամբ: 

Դրա համար նորից եմ ասում՝ բնությունը թողնենք, բնությունը ուրիշ ա:

----------

Brian_Boru (09.08.2013), erexa (12.08.2013), keyboard (09.08.2013), Rhayader (09.08.2013), Աթեիստ (09.08.2013)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Չամիչ, մի քանի էջ առաջ խնդրեցի բնության հետ համեմատություններ չանել, որովհետև էդ նույն բնության մեջ.
> 1. Նույն կատվի ձագուկները կարան մեծանան, իրանց մամային դոմփեն
> 2. Մամա կատուն շատ շուտ իրա ձագերից հրաժարվում ա
> 3. Կան կենդանիների տեսակներ, որոնք ընդհանրապես մոր կարիք չունեն
> 4. Կենդանիները սովորաբար զուգընկերներին փոխում են, «ընտանիք» չեն կազմում
> 5. Ու հա, սովորաբար կենդանական աշխարհում հայրը չի զբաղվում ձագերի դաստիարակությամբ: 
> 
> Դրա համար նորից եմ ասում՝ բնությունը թողնենք, բնությունը ուրիշ ա:


Էտքան էլ ուրիշ չի: Ինչպես եւ մարկանց մոտ կենդանիների մոտ նույնպես մայրն ա կաթ տալիս ձագուկներին, մայրն ա կրում իր մեջ, մայրն ա լույս աշխարհ բերում, այսինքն էտ դասավորությունը, որը դուք խտրականություն եք կոչում հատուկ ա բնության բոլոր էակների համար: Երեխան բնազդաբար մայր ա ուզում, ու դրա հետ ոչ մի բան չես կարա անես:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էտքան էլ ուրիշ չի: Ինչպես եւ մարկանց մոտ կենդանիների մոտ նույնպես մայրն ա կաթ տալիս ձագուկներին, մայրն ա կրում իր մեջ, մայրն ա լույս աշխարհ բերում, այսինքն էտ դասավորությունը, որը դուք խտրականություն եք կոչում հատուկ ա բնության բոլոր էակների համար: Երեխան բնազդաբար մայր ա ուզում, ու դրա հետ ոչ մի բան չես կարա անես:


Չամիչ,կենդանիներ կան, որ մի տեղ ձու են ածում, թողնում, գնում են: Իսկ էդ ծիծիկ տվող կենդանիներն իրանց ձագերին ռադ են անում մի քիչ մեծանալուց հետո, իսկ լավագույն դեպքում սեքս են անում հետները: Հիմա դա նորմա՞լ ա:

----------

Աթեիստ (09.08.2013)

----------


## Չամիչ

> հիմա մի տեսակ անտարբեր եմ դարձել. ի՞նձ ինչ ով-ում-երբ որդեգրեց ու ինչ նպատակով


էտ էլ կա: Դրա համար եմ ասում, միգուցե սրանք մարդկության պատմության ընթացքի բնականոն գործընդացներ են, հաշվի առնելով էն, որ մարդկանց քանակը ահավոր մեծ չափերի ա հասել: Հավանաբար բնությունը խաղաղ ճանապարհով ուզում ա էտ խնդիրը կարգավորի: Բայց ստեղ մի կարեւով հանգամանք կա, բայց ոչ մեր հաշվին: Մենք՝ հայերս առանց էտ էլ կոտորածի ժամանակ էտքան զոհեր տալով ահագին նպաստել ենք: ԷՆպես որ, պարտք է ժամանակը ինձ ու քեզ՝ կյանք միլիոն ու կես: Մենք արդեն տվել ենք, հերիք ա: Թող մեզ հանգիստ թողնեն:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Էտքան էլ ուրիշ չի: Ինչպես եւ մարկանց մոտ կենդանիների մոտ նույնպես մայրն ա կաթ տալիս ձագուկներին, մայրն ա կրում իր մեջ, մայրն ա լույս աշխարհ բերում, այսինքն էտ դասավորությունը, որը դուք խտրականություն եք կոչում հատուկ ա բնության բոլոր էակների համար: Երեխան բնազդաբար մայր ա ուզում, ու դրա հետ ոչ մի բան չես կարա անես:


փաստորեն ավանդական ընտանիքն ըստ քեզ միայնակ մայրն ա… ուրեմն դու տենց էլ արա… քեզ դաժե ալիմենտ չի հասնում… 

Չամիչի բնության օրենքն ինձ դուր է գալիս… դոմփելուց բացի ես այլ պարտականություններ չունեմ…

----------

armen9494 (09.08.2013), Artgeo (09.08.2013), Brian_Boru (09.08.2013), Enna Adoly (10.08.2013), Rhayader (09.08.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (11.08.2013), Աթեիստ (09.08.2013), Անվերնագիր (09.08.2013)

----------


## Չամիչ

> փաստորեն ավանդական ընտանիքն ըստ քեզ միայնակ մայրն ա… ուրեմն դու տենց էլ արա… քեզ դաժե ալիմենտ չի հասնում… 
> 
> Չամիչի բնության օրենքն ինձ դուր է գալիս… դոմփելուց բացի ես այլ պարտականություններ չունեմ…


էլի սկսվեց, թեման քննարկի այլ ոչ թե ինձ

----------


## VisTolog

> Վիստ, իսկ եթե երեխան որոշակի տարիքում ինքնասպան լինի՞, ինքը միայն ընտանիքում չիդաստիարակվում, միջավայրում լատենտային ճնշուկ մարող է լինել: Երբ ինձ գյուղի դպրոցում որպես ,,երևանցի,, հալածում էին, ես երեխա էի, ամեն ինչ ներսումս էի պահում, ոչ ուսուցիչները գիտեին, ոչ ծնողներս, հասկանում ես, երբ երեխային խտրական վերաբերմունքի են ենթարկում, ինքը կարա էդ ամենն իր մեջ կուտակի ու մի օր իրեն կախի: Էդ մարմնավաճառին կարելի է հետ բերել նորմալ իրականություն, կրթության ու աշխատանքի շանս տալ հիմնադրամներ բացելով, բայց երեխան որ մահացավ, էլ կենդանացնելու շանս չկա, իսկ դու պատկերացրու, ասենք վեց տարեկանում որդեգրել են, մինչև 16 տարեկան ինքը էդքան բացասական էմոցիոնալ բեռ է կրել, ո՞նց է իր մեջ ապրելու ուժ գտնելու, ախր դուք մենակ ընտանիքն եք նայում, եթե անգամ հրաշք լինի ու իրականում գիտակից, լավ մարդկանց բաժին ընկնի երեխան, ինքը միայն էդ ընտանիքի պատերից ներս չի ապրելու: Ու ինչքան էլ օրենքներ մտածեն, որ հասարակությունը պատրաստ լինի էդ երեխային նորմալ ընդունել, միևնույն է, մինչև հասարակությունն ինքը էդ մակարդակին չհասավ, օրենքը աբսուրդ ա լինելու:


 :Scenic: 

Արի քննարկումը մի տաս տարով հետաձգենք էլի, միգուցե էն վախտ մի բան փոխված լինի:

----------


## Rhayader

> Բայ, ես էլի իմ լիքն ասածներից ամաչում եմ, ես ամաչում եմ, որ ամոթն ինձ ստիպում է չմանրանալ ու բերել իմ հիմնավորումները, քանի որ հարցեր կան, որ հրապարակային ես դեռ պատրաստ չեմ քննարկել, ու հա, դուք ճիշտ եք, ես պրինցիպի ընկած ուզում եմ, որ խտրականություն լինի, որ իրանք երեխա են ուզում, ես էլ ասում եմ դուք ո՞վ եղաք, որ երեխա ունենաք: Ես էսպիսի ռասիստ, ֆաշիստ, նաիցոնալիստ եմ, հեչ էլ էրեխեքի մասին չեմ մտածում, ուզում էի մի հատ ինքնաարտահայտվել, էն էլ ինձ համախոհներս մենակ թողեցին քննարկան մեջ: Դուք իրավացի եք, հոմոսեքսուալ ընտանիքը հենց ստեղծվում է երեխա ծնելու, սորրի որդեգրելու համար, պետք է երեխաներին ոչ միայն մանկատներից, այլ ընտանիքներից հավաքել ու հանձնել հոմոսեքսուալ ծնողների, քանի որ նման ընտանիքների երեխաներն էլ են մարմնավաճառ ու բոմժ դառնում: Սորրի, որ անկապ խլեցի ձեր ժամանակը: Կարող եք մնացածն առանց ինձ քննարկել:
> Եղիցի Չամիչ:
> Ամեն:


Ես չեմ համարում, որ դու խտրականություն ես ուզում, կամ նման մի բան: Ես համարում եմ, որ դու, ելնելով ոչ ռացիոնալ վախերից, կոմպլեքսներից ու շրջապատի ազդեցությունից, քեզնից անկախ մասնակցում ես էդ խտրականության պահպանմանը:

----------

Enna Adoly (10.08.2013), keyboard (09.08.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (11.08.2013)

----------


## Rhayader

> Չամիչ, մի քանի էջ առաջ խնդրեցի բնության հետ համեմատություններ չանել, որովհետև էդ նույն բնության մեջ.
> 1. Նույն կատվի ձագուկները կարան մեծանան, իրանց մամային դոմփեն
> 2. Մամա կատուն շատ շուտ իրա ձագերից հրաժարվում ա
> 3. Կան կենդանիների տեսակներ, որոնք ընդհանրապես մոր կարիք չունեն
> 4. Կենդանիները սովորաբար զուգընկերներին փոխում են, «ընտանիք» չեն կազմում
> 5. Ու հա, սովորաբար կենդանական աշխարհում հայրը չի զբաղվում ձագերի դաստիարակությամբ: 
> 
> Դրա համար նորից եմ ասում՝ բնությունը թողնենք, բնությունը ուրիշ ա:


+ մարդը կրծքով պարտադիր կերակրելու խնդիր չունի, ու շատ ավելի լավ ա ադապտացվում նոր դերի: Մյուս կողմից՝ հայր կատուն ոչ մի էմոցիոնալ կապվածություն չունի ու պարտավորություն չի զգում ձագերի նկատմամբ:

----------


## Brian_Boru

> Հլը փորձեզ նոր ծնված կատվի ձագուկներին կտրել մորից ու տանել հոր մոտ, ի՞նչ կստացվի, ոչ մի բան, պարզապես նրանք մի երկու օրից կսատկեն: Իսկ դուք դրել եք բնության կողմից սահմանված դասավորությունը ուզում եք վերադասավորել հարմարեցնել միասեռականներին:
> 
> Հայրը չի կարող մայրանալ, էտքան բան:


Փաստորեն, եթե, դժբախտ ճակատագրի բերումով, երեխան առանց մայր է մնում, նրան պետք ա հորից խլել: Որովհետև «հայրը չի կարող մայրանալ»:
Թե՞ այս հետաքրքիր տրամաբանությունը միայն գեյերի դեպքում ա աշխատում:

----------

Enna Adoly (10.08.2013), Freeman (10.08.2013), keyboard (09.08.2013), Rhayader (09.08.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (11.08.2013), Աթեիստ (10.08.2013), Մինա (10.08.2013)

----------


## Անվերնագիր

> փաստորեն ավանդական ընտանիքն ըստ քեզ միայնակ մայրն ա… ուրեմն դու տենց էլ արա… քեզ դաժե ալիմենտ չի հասնում… 
> 
> Չամիչի բնության օրենքն ինձ դուր է գալիս… *դոմփելուց բացի ես այլ պարտականություններ չունեմ…*


բա վերջում ծխե՞լը  :Jpit:

----------

Rhayader (09.08.2013), VisTolog (10.08.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> բա վերջում ծխե՞լը


օ՜օ յահ... մոռացել էի…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> էլի սկսվեց, թեման քննարկի այլ ոչ թե ինձ


թեման ենք քննարկում Չամիչ ջան… բնությունից կարելի ա *սովորել*, բայց ոչ ընդօրինակել… սրանք տարբեր բաներ են… 

…որպես կին, սա քո շահերից ա բխում…

----------


## keyboard

Ժող, ուրեմ ժամանակին մի ֆիլմ նայեցի Պենելոպե Կրուզն էր խաղում Վիկի-Նիկի Բարսելոնա էր ինչ էր, մի խոսքով հիմա զահլա չունեմ անունը ման գամ:
Կարևորը էս ֆիլմի սյուժեն էր, էն որ մի տղամարդ ուներ եկու կին և նրանք բոլորով միասին էին ապրում, ավելին հիմա որ սաղ էլ մի բան մտածեցին՝ 3 ով սեքս էլ էին անում: Էս աղջիկները առանց տղամարդու էլ իրար սիրում էին երբ տղամարդը հետները չէր:
Հիմա էսի ի՞նչ ա՝  լկտիություն, այլասերվածություն, միասեռականություն, աննորմալ ընտանիք և այլն և այլն, ճիշտ ա, չեմ հիշում կինոն ոնց պրծավ, բայց հարց առաջացավ մոտս, կարողա մի 3-4 տարուց էլ սկսենք եռյակ ընտանիքների թեմա քննարկել, որ երեխա ունենան, որդեգրեն  :LOL: 

Հ.Գ. Բայց ինձ դուր եկավ էդ կինոն, հեսա գտնեմ նայեմ  :LOL:

----------

Ձայնալար (10.08.2013), Չամիչ (10.08.2013)

----------


## melancholia

> Ժող, ուրեմ ժամանակին մի ֆիլմ նայեցի Պենելոպե Կրուզն էր խաղում Վիկի-Նիկի Բարսելոնա էր ինչ էր, մի խոսքով հիմա զահլա չունեմ անունը ման գամ:
> Կարևորը էս ֆիլմի սյուժեն էր, էն որ մի տղամարդ ուներ եկու կին և նրանք բոլորով միասին էին ապրում, ավելին հիմա որ սաղ էլ մի բան մտածեցին՝ 3 ով սեքս էլ էին անում: Էս աղջիկները առանց տղամարդու էլ իրար սիրում էին երբ տղամարդը հետները չէր:
> Հիմա էսի ի՞նչ ա՝  լկտիություն, այլասերվածություն, միասեռականություն, աննորմալ ընտանիք և այլն և այլն, ճիշտ ա, չեմ հիշում կինոն ոնց պրծավ, բայց հարց առաջացավ մոտս, կարողա մի 3-4 տարուց էլ սկսենք եռյակ ընտանիքների թեմա քննարկել, որ երեխա ունենան, որդեգրեն 
> 
> Հ.Գ. Բայց ինձ դուր եկավ էդ կինոն, հեսա գտնեմ նայեմ


թե ինչ կքննարկենք ապագայում, կարծում եմ ապագայի հարց է, բայց կոնկրետ ինձ համար ավելի աբսուրդ է միասեռական ընտանիքում երեխա որդեգրելը քան եռյակ ընտանիքն ու այդ ընտանիքում ծնված երեխաները:

----------

keyboard (10.08.2013), Vardik! (09.12.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

ժող, ես չգիտեի որ էս թեմայի հեղինակը ես եմ…

----------

Ariadna (09.12.2013), Freeman (10.08.2013), Moonwalker (11.08.2013), Rhayader (11.08.2013), Vardik! (09.12.2013), Անվերնագիր (11.08.2013), Ձայնալար (10.08.2013), Վոլտերա (11.08.2013)

----------


## Rhayader

> թե ինչ կքննարկենք ապագայում, կարծում եմ ապագայի հարց է, բայց կոնկրետ ինձ համար ավելի աբսուրդ է միասեռական ընտանիքում երեխա որդեգրելը քան եռյակ ընտանիքն ու այդ ընտանիքում ծնված երեխաները:


Ստեղ են ասել՝ الله أكبر

----------

Alphaone (11.08.2013)

----------


## keyboard

> Ստեղ են ասել՝ الله أكبر



Բայ, ճապոներեն գրի կամ չինարեն էլի, էդ գրածդ լեզուն չհասկացա  :LOL:

----------

VisTolog (11.08.2013), Ձայնալար (11.08.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

> Ստեղ են ասել՝ الله أكبر


Բայն ասեց՝ الله أكبر, թարգմանեցի ու մտքովս անցավ, թե ս կակովո չյոռտա հոմոսեքսուալներին ընտանիք թողում ենք կազմել, մուսոլմաններին չէ, խտրականության ի՞նչ եմ ասել: Բազմակնություն կարելի է թույլատրել, երեխաները լիքը մամա կունենան, բայց որ էլի խտրականություն չլինի, դավայ մի հատ էլ բազմամուսնություն, լիքը պապա էլ կունենան, երկու սեռի ծնող էլ կլինի, համ էլ ինչքան ասես: Անգամ կարելի է մարդկանց թույլատրել օրենքով նախնադարյան հոտեր գրանցել ու ապրել, էդ ի՞նչ հետամնաց եք, Էննայի ականջը կանչի, դեռ նախնադարում պրակտիկան եղել ա, էդքա՜ն ռեգրես ենք, ի՞նչ է, ապրել: Մի քիչ օլիգարխոտ զանգվածին էլ կարելի է թույլատրել, որ ամեն առավոտ կնոջն/ամուսնուն սպանեն, սիրուն լեգենդներ կծնվեն, երեխաների հարցն էլ մեջտեղից կվերանա:  :LOL:

----------

Նաիրուհի (11.12.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

> Բայ, ճապոներեն գրի կամ չինարեն էլի, էդ գրածդ լեզուն չհասկացա


Լուրջ բան չէր ասածն, էլի ալլահի զահլեն էր տանում  :LOL:

----------

keyboard (11.08.2013), Mephistopheles (11.08.2013)

----------


## Rhayader

> Բայ, ճապոներեն գրի կամ չինարեն էլի, էդ գրածդ լեզուն չհասկացա


Ալլահու աքբար:

----------

keyboard (11.08.2013)

----------


## Rhayader

> Բայն ասեց՝ الله أكبر, թարգմանեցի ու մտքովս անցավ, թե ս կակովո չյոռտա հոմոսեքսուալներին ընտանիք թողում ենք կազմել, մուսոլմաններին չէ, խտրականության ի՞նչ եմ ասել: Բազմակնություն կարելի է թույլատրել, երեխաները լիքը մամա կունենան, բայց որ էլի խտրականություն չլինի, դավայ մի հատ էլ բազմամուսնություն, լիքը պապա էլ կունենան, երկու սեռի ծնող էլ կլինի, համ էլ ինչքան ասես: Անգամ կարելի է մարդկանց թույլատրել օրենքով նախնադարյան հոտեր գրանցել ու ապրել, էդ ի՞նչ հետամնաց եք, Էննայի ականջը կանչի, դեռ նախնադարում պրակտիկան եղել ա, էդքա՜ն ռեգրես ենք, ի՞նչ է, ապրել: Մի քիչ օլիգարխոտ զանգվածին էլ կարելի է թույլատրել, որ ամեն առավոտ կնոջն/ամուսնուն սպանեն, սիրուն լեգենդներ կծնվեն, երեխաների հարցն էլ մեջտեղից կվերանա:


Ալֆա, որ քիչ վիրավորական հնչի, ասեմ այսպես՝ ադեկվատ մարդու գրած չի քո գրառումը: Ներիր, իհարկե:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ալլահու աքբար:


փաթուսխան-մաթուսխան

----------


## melancholia

> Ալֆա, որ քիչ վիրավորական հնչի, ասեմ այսպես՝ ադեկվատ մարդու գրած չի քո գրառումը: Ներիր, իհարկե:


դու չակերտները չտեսար՞ :Shok:

----------


## Rhayader

> դու չակերտները չտեսար՞


Ես տեսա տգեղ, անհամարժեք, ոչ ադեկվատ համեմատություններ:

Քո գրածը ես ծաղրեցի, քանի որ քո գրածն էլ ադեկվատ չի, բայց ես քեզ այնքան լավ չեմ վերաբերվում, ինչքան Alpha-ին:

----------


## Rhayader

Տեր Կյուրեղի կարծիքով հոմոսեքսուալիզմը եղեռնից ավելի վատ բան է: Բառացի մեջբերում. «Սա ցեղասպանությունից ավելի վտանգավոր է, որովհետեւ հոգին է սպանում, եւ ոչ թե մարմինը»: Հարց է առաջանում. արդյո՞ք տեր Կյուրեղն արդարացված կհամարի ցեղասպանություն իրականացնել կամ օգնել ցեղասպանություն իրականացնող ուժերին՝ հոմոսեքսուալիզմը հայերի միջից արմատախիլ անելու նպատակով:

Լուրջ, մի հատ ասուլիս լիներ՝ քրքրեի տեր հորը:

http://armtimes.com/46511

----------

VisTolog (09.12.2013), Աթեիստ (09.12.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տեր Կյուրեղի կարծիքով հոմոսեքսուալիզմը եղեռնից ավելի վատ բան է: Բառացի մեջբերում. «Սա ցեղասպանությունից ավելի վտանգավոր է, որովհետեւ հոգին է սպանում, եւ ոչ թե մարմինը»: Հարց է առաջանում. արդյո՞ք տեր Կյուրեղն արդարացված կհամարի ցեղասպանություն իրականացնել կամ օգնել ցեղասպանություն իրականացնող ուժերին՝ հոմոսեքսուալիզմը հայերի միջից արմատախիլ անելու նպատակով:
> 
> Լուրջ, մի հատ ասուլիս լիներ՝ քրքրեի տեր հորը:
> 
> http://armtimes.com/46511


Դուխով տերտեր ա երևում: Եթե շատ ա ուզում էտ արատավոր երևույթը արմատախիլ անել ավանդական հայ ազգի մեջից, մեղա-մեղա, կարելի ա մի հատ տապոռ տալ Տեր Կյուրեղի ձեռը ու ասել, որ գնա իրա ձեռով սպանի էտ հոմոսեքսուալ ընտանիքին ու վաբշե ցեղասպանի մնացած սաղ հոմոսեքսուալներին, ու քֆուր դնել վրեն «ով որ չանի, հոմոսեքսուլ ա»:  :LOL:

----------

Rhayader (09.12.2013), VisTolog (09.12.2013), Աթեիստ (09.12.2013), Ռուֆուս (09.12.2013), Վահե-91 (09.12.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Տեր Կյուրեղի կարծիքով հոմոսեքսուալիզմը եղեռնից ավելի վատ բան է: Բառացի մեջբերում. «Սա ցեղասպանությունից ավելի վտանգավոր է, որովհետեւ հոգին է սպանում, եւ ոչ թե մարմինը»: Հարց է առաջանում. արդյո՞ք տեր Կյուրեղն արդարացված կհամարի ցեղասպանություն իրականացնել կամ օգնել ցեղասպանություն իրականացնող ուժերին՝ հոմոսեքսուալիզմը հայերի միջից արմատախիլ անելու նպատակով:
> 
> Լուրջ, մի հատ ասուլիս լիներ՝ քրքրեի տեր հորը:
> 
> http://armtimes.com/46511


Արա, դե էլի սկսան  :Angry2:  Ձեր ի՞նչ գործ ով ում հետ ա ապրում, ում հետ ա մոմ վառում, ում հետ ռեստորանում քեֆ անում: Հայակական լրագրողներն էլ ոնց որ ամենավերջին պուտանկա լաչառներ լինեն, մի խնդրի անդրադառնալուց փոխանակ համոկողմանի մեկնաբանեն, ադեկվատ բացատրեն, արհեստական «սկանդալ» են ամեն ինչից ուզում սարքել: Ընդհնարապես լրագրողական էթիկա չկա: Փոխանակ իրենց ընթերցողին բացատրեն, որ «այ, ձեր ցավը տանեմ, ի՞նչ հարսանիք, երբ գեյ-ամուսնությունները Հայաստանում ոչ եկեղեցին ա անցկացնում, ոչ էլ պետությունը: Իսկ միմյանց հետ ապրերլը, մոմ վառելը ու քեֆ անելը էտ իրանց ու մեր բոլորի սահմանադրական իրավունքն ա: Չէ, իրանք էս ամենը պտի կոչեն «շոկային երևույթ» ու հարցազրույց վերցնեն ամենահոմոֆոբ քահանայից, իբր չգիտեն, թե ինչ պտի ասի: 

Նիկո՞լ, էս ինչո՞վ ա զբաղված թերթդ, էն էլ էս նեղ մաջալին:

----------

Ariadna (09.12.2013), Rhayader (09.12.2013), VisTolog (09.12.2013), Նաիրուհի (11.12.2013), Ռուֆուս (09.12.2013), Տրիբուն (09.12.2013)

----------


## Rhayader

Հետաքրքիր ա էլի, նրա հիման վրա, որ եղեռնի հետևանքով հայ նույնասեռականների քանակը նվազել ա հայերի քանակին զուգահեռ, էս չգիտեմ ինչ բառով անվանեմ կսկսի՞ արդարացնել եղեռնը:

----------


## Վիշապ

> «Հիմա ինչ-որ ուժեր, որոնք շատ լավ հասկանում են, որ հայ ժողովրդի արժեքները գոնե առայժմ քրիստոնեական են, հարված են ուղղում ընտանիքի դեմ: Միայն ես չէ, որ էդ կարծիքին եմ: Էդ մենք ենք, որ չենք հասկանում, թե մեզնից ինչ ենք ներկայացնում, բայց այդ ուժերին պետք է այլասերել մեր ժողովրդին, եւ հայ ժողովուրդը նրանց կոկորդին կանգնած ոսկոր է:»


Չգիտեմ դուք ոնց, ես արդեն զզվում եմ սենց մեծամոլական զառանցանքներից, իմա` Հայ Ժողովուրդը սուպերժողովուրդ է, որովհետև քրիստոնեական է, ընտանիք ու օջախ ունի, մենակ քրիստոնեականներն են, որ մաքուր են, մնացածը այլասերված են ու նախանձից Հայ ժողովդրի վատն են ուզում... Ու դե պարզ ա, մնացած մտքերն էլ պիտի լինեն ռասիստական, հոմոֆոբիական, շովինիստական և այլն... էս ֆոնի վրա նայում ես, ամերիկյան եկեղեցի է, դեմը ցուցանակ է, գրված է` «Աստված մեզ վայֆայ ինտերնետ է տվել»... թեկուզ գուցե ծիծաղելի է, բայց բարի է, ատելության ոչ մի նշույլ... 
Սիրեք իրար...

----------

ivy (10.12.2013), Rhayader (09.12.2013), Sagittarius (09.12.2013), Աթեիստ (09.12.2013), Նաիրուհի (11.12.2013), Տրիբուն (09.12.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ժող, հիմա հոմոսեքսուալների ժամանակը չի… էսի շեղելու ձև ա… բանի տեղ մի դրեք…

----------

Chuk (09.12.2013), Sagittarius (09.12.2013), Աթեիստ (09.12.2013), Արէա (09.12.2013), Ձայնալար (09.12.2013), Նաիրուհի (11.12.2013), Ռուֆուս (09.12.2013)

----------


## Marduk

Ընդհակառակը կարծում եմ սա շատ արդիական թեմա է։

Սա Հայաստանի թիվ մեկ պրոբլեմն է։  Էս մի հարցում Ռայադերի հետ համաձայն եմ։   :LOL: 

Պետք է էս հարցի շուրջ մոբիլիզացիա լինի    :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## keyboard

Հիմի Կյուրեղը լատենտ հոմոսեքսուալիստ ա?

----------


## Rhayader

> Հիմի Կյուրեղը լատենտ հոմոսեքսուալիստ ա?


Ֆունդամենտալիստ-ծայրահեղական ա Կյուրեղն ընդամենը:

----------

keyboard (10.12.2013)

----------


## Rhayader

> Ընդհակառակը կարծում եմ սա շատ արդիական թեմա է։
> 
> Սա Հայաստանի թիվ մեկ պրոբլեմն է։  Էս մի հարցում Ռայադերի հետ համաձայն եմ։  
> 
> Պետք է էս հարցի շուրջ մոբիլիզացիա լինի


Հայաստանի թիվ մեկ պրոբլեմը ներկայումս հասարակական գիտակցության ու ակտիվության պակասն է, որի հետևանքով էլ նման բաները տեղի են ունենում: Կրթված ու զարգացած երկրներում նման հարցեր չեն առաջանում: Բրիտանիան՝ դրա օրինակ:

----------


## Արէա

Մարդ ա էլի:
Շողակաթի հաղորդումներից դատելով լավ մարդ ա:
Հոմոսեքսուալներին բան ա ասե՞լ, վույ աման:

----------

Նաիրուհի (11.12.2013)

----------


## Rhayader

> Մարդ ա էլի:
> Շողակաթի հաղորդումներից դատելով լավ մարդ ա:
> Հոմոսեքսուալներին բան ա ասե՞լ, վույ աման:


Պատկերացրու, որ քեզ անդրադառնար էդ հարցը: Պատկերացրու, որ ասեր, որ եղեռնն ավելի լավ է, քան քեզ նման մարդ լինելը, որովհետև դու կարող ես ուրիշներին վարակել ու հոգին սպանել:

----------


## Chuk

Ժող, հիմա հոմոսեքսուալների ժամանակը չի… էսի շեղելու ձև ա… բանի տեղ մի դրեք… (c) Մեֆ

----------

Ձայնալար (10.12.2013), Նաիրուհի (11.12.2013)

----------


## Արէա

> Պատկերացրու, որ քեզ անդրադառնար էդ հարցը: Պատկերացրու, որ ասեր, որ եղեռնն ավելի լավ է, քան քեզ նման մարդ լինելը, որովհետև դու կարող ես ուրիշներին վարակել ու հոգին սպանել:


Կարմիր ռուբենիկի ասած ..., չէ լավ: 
Ջհանդամը ասի:

----------

Chuk (10.12.2013), Նաիրուհի (11.12.2013)

----------


## keyboard

> Հայաստանի թիվ մեկ պրոբլեմը ներկայումս հասարակական գիտակցության ու ակտիվության պակասն է, որի հետևանքով էլ նման բաները տեղի են ունենում: Կրթված ու զարգացած երկրներում նման հարցեր չեն առաջանում: *Բրիտանիան*՝ դրա օրինակ:


Հա Բայ, բրիտանացի գիտնականները պարզել են, որ կանգնած միզելը ավելի էֆեկտիվ ա քան պառկած կամ գլխիվայր  :Smile: 

Բայ, բայց կլարող ա Կյուրեղի համար էլ մենք ենք ծայրահեղական ու ֆունդամենտալիստ կամ ասենք միասեռականության քարոզիչներ

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ֆունդամենտալիստ-ծայրահեղական ա Կյուրեղն ընդամենը:


Իսկ ինձ թվում ա, որ պռոստը պարապ տերտեր ա:

----------

ivy (10.12.2013), keyboard (10.12.2013), Mephistopheles (10.12.2013), Sagittarius (10.12.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ժող, հիմա հոմոսեքսուալների ժամանակը չի… էսի շեղելու ձև ա… բանի տեղ մի դրեք… (c) Մեֆ


Մի հատ հարցնող լինի ինչից ա է շեղում  :LOL:  Յանիմ նենց մի հզորագույն գործընթացներ են տեղի ունենում, մենք էլ շեղվում ենք ... Հիմա լաաաաավ էլ հոմոսեքսուալների ժամանակն ա, ինչո՞վ չի համապատասխանում էսօրվա մարդու իրավունքների երթին:

----------

ivy (10.12.2013), keyboard (10.12.2013)

----------


## Chuk

> Մի հատ հարցնող լինի ինչից ա է շեղում  Յանիմ նենց մի հզորագույն գործընթացներ են տեղի ունենում, մենք էլ շեղվում ենք ... Հիմա լաաաաավ էլ հոմոսեքսուալների ժամանակն ա, ինչո՞վ չի համապատասխանում էսօրվա մարդու իրավունքների երթին:


Երթին իրանց դրոշով մարդիկ կային ու լրիվ նորմալ ա: Խոսքը էս հավայի քննարկումների մասին ա, կանչու են, խոսացնում են, իմանալով ինչ ա ասելու, որ դուք ասենք նույն երթը քննարկելու փոխարեն թռնենք տեր Կյուրեղի մորուքից կախվելու:

----------

Արէա (10.12.2013), Նաիրուհի (11.12.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Երթին իրանց դրոշով մարդիկ կային ու լրիվ նորմալ ա: Խոսքը էս հավայի քննարկումների մասին ա, կանչու են, խոսացնում են, իմանալով ինչ ա ասելու, որ դուք ասենք նույն երթը քննարկելու փոխարեն թռնենք տեր Կյուրեղի մորուքից կախվելու:


Իիիիհ, ապիեռ .... Կյուրեղի մորուքից ոտից գլուխ ասենք ստեղ մի տաս հոգի կախվի, դրանից աառանձնապես բան չի փոխվում ..

----------

keyboard (10.12.2013)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

ՖԲ-ի ստատուսներից ցրեցի, ասում ա օստգ*ոթերն ու վեստգ*ոթերը կործանեցին Հռոմեական կայսրությունը, հիմա էլ անցել են Հայաստանին  :Jpit:

----------

John (11.12.2013), keyboard (11.12.2013), Արամ (10.12.2013), Ձայնալար (10.12.2013), Նաիրուհի (11.12.2013), Տրիբուն (11.12.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ՖԲ-ի ստատուսներից ցրեցի, ասում ա օստգ*ոթերն ու վեստգ*ոթերը կործանեցին Հռոմեական կայսրությունը, հիմա էլ անցել են Հայաստանին


հիմա ինչ, սերժը օստգ*ոթ ա՞ թե վեստգ*ոթ… էն աստղանիշի տեղն ինչ տառ ե՞ք դնում…

----------


## Անվերնագիր

> հիմա ինչ, սերժը օստգ*ոթ ա՞ թե վեստգ*ոթ… էն աստղանիշի տեղն ինչ տառ ե՞ք դնում…


Ապեր, Սերժը ոչ էն ա, ոչ էլ էն, Սերժը՝ գ*ոթ ա:

----------

Տրիբուն (11.12.2013)

----------


## Rhayader

> Հա Բայ, բրիտանացի գիտնականները պարզել են, որ կանգնած միզելը ավելի էֆեկտիվ ա քան պառկած կամ գլխիվայր 
> 
> Բայ, բայց կլարող ա Կյուրեղի համար էլ մենք ենք ծայրահեղական ու ֆունդամենտալիստ կամ ասենք միասեռականության քարոզիչներ


Շիզոֆրենիկ Վարդուշի համար էլ ես բադրջան եմ, դու՝ պամիդոր, հետո՞: Կարևոր կետ կա՝ ոչ ես, ոչ դու չենք առաջարկում առանձնացնել ոչ միասեռական մարդկանց, որ միասեռականներին չվարակեն:

----------

keyboard (11.12.2013)

----------


## Rhayader

> Իսկ ինձ թվում ա, որ պռոստը պարապ տերտեր ա:


Ուրեմն մի քիչ շատացել են պարապ տերտերները, որովհետև որ մեկին ասեմ՝ Կճո, Կոմիտաս, Ասողիկ, Կյուրեղ և այլն:

----------

keyboard (11.12.2013), Աթեիստ (11.12.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ուրեմն մի քիչ շատացել են պարապ տերտերները, որովհետև որ մեկին ասեմ՝ Կճո, Կոմիտաս, Ասողիկ, Կյուրեղ և այլն:


Ապեր, գործ չկա, թաղում ա, կունքն-հարսնիք ա, փող չկա, էս ա, մի բանով պիտի զբաղվեն էս մարդիկ:

Չնայած էշ են, էշ: Կյուրեղը որ ինձ լսի, կդառնա առաջին տերտերը, որը եկեղեցով կպսակի հոմոսեքսուլներին: Լֆիկի պես մոնոպոլ դիրք կունենա ու բարձր ստավկեք կդնի: Պսակադրությունից հետո, օրհնած տրելկեն դեմ կտա մեր զույգին, ու կասի. «Որդյա՛կ, 10.000 դիր, ու Աստծո առաջ դուք օրհնված զույգ եք, 20.000 դիր, ու ես անձամբ Ստծուն կհամոզեմ, որ դուք տարբեր սեռի եք, 50.000 դիր, ու կաթողիկոսը ձեզ անձամբ կօրհնի, իրա կողմից էլ իրա երեխեքցի մեկին կտա ձեզ որդեգրման, 100.000 դիր, ու կարաս իմ հետ պսակվես»:

----------

John (11.12.2013), keyboard (11.12.2013), Rhayader (11.12.2013), Ruby Rue (11.12.2013), Sagittarius (11.12.2013), Skeptic (11.12.2013), Աթեիստ (11.12.2013), Անվերնագիր (11.12.2013), Ռուֆուս (11.12.2013)

----------


## Chuk

> Իիիիհ, ապիեռ .... Կյուրեղի մորուքից ոտից գլուխ ասենք ստեղ մի տաս հոգի կախվի, դրանից աառանձնապես բան չի փոխվում ..


Նայի, Տրիբուն ձյա, խնդիրը մենակ ստեղի քննարկումը չի, այլ ընդհանուր: Ամեն տեղ են քննարկում: Չեմ ասում, որ Կյուրեղն անմեղ ա, բայց դե հիմա մարդ ա, սեփական կարծիքով, որի նմանները շատ կան: Իրա խնդիրն էն ա, որ իրան օգտագործում են, գիտեն ինչ ա խոսելու, կանչում են, խոսացնում են, որ հետո հանրության մի հատվածը թռնի դեմքին:

Իսկ մենք սովոր ենք ամեն ինչին նայել մենակ մի կողմից: Ու էս պահին ասածը դուրներս չեկավ, ֆսյո, թռնում ենք դեմքին:

Անձամբ ես իրա դեմքին չեմ ուզում թռնել, որտև ուզում եմ նայել նաև ուրիշ դրվագներ: Ու իմ համար ինքն ամեն դեպքում մնում ա էն բացառիկ հոգևորականը, ով մարտի 1-ին եկավ, կանգնեց ժողովրդի կողքին: Նայիր 15-րդ վայրկյանից.




Սա իրա ասածները ուրիշ թեմաներով չի արդարացնում: Բայց իրա ասածից աշխարհը շուռ չի գալիս ու ինչ որ դարակազմիկ բան չի լինում, որ սենց հիմա սաղովս համալարվենք:

----------

John (12.12.2013), Արէա (11.12.2013), Ձայնալար (11.12.2013), Նաիրուհի (11.12.2013), Ներսես_AM (12.12.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Անձամբ ես իրա դեմքին չեմ ուզում թռնել, որտև ուզում եմ նայել նաև ուրիշ դրվագներ: Ու իմ համար ինքն ամեն դեպքում մնում ա էն բացառիկ հոգևորականը, ով մարտի 1-ին եկավ, կանգնեց ժողովրդի կողքին: Նայիր 15-րդ վայրկյանից.


Առաջին 15 վարկյաններն ավելի լավն են: Նայում եմ, ուզում եմ հոնգուր-հոնգուր լաց լինեմ, անկեղծ: Ու սենց էներգիան ու դուխը որոշ մարդիկ սենց քաքմեջ արեցին, սարքեցին չուլ ու փռեցին Սերժի ոտերի տակ, որ վայելի իրա լրբերի հետ:  :Sad:  Ինչ որայա, անցանք առաջ ... 

Ապեր, մեկը ես կոնկրետ Կյուրեղի հետ ոչ մի պրոբլեմ չունեմ, քանի որ հասկանում եմ, որ խնդիրն իրա անձի մեջ չի: Խնդիրը նրանում ա, որ եկեղեցին, Հայաստանի մնացած ոլորտների հետ միասին, քաղաքականություն, մշակույթ, կենցաղ, սոցիալ-տնտեսական հարաբերություններ, գտնվում ա նույն քյուֆաբոզբաշ վիճակում: Այսնքն, նենց մի հատ քարկապ են ընկել իրանք իրանց ձեռը, որ բացարձակ չեն ջոգում արդեն ինչ են ուզում, ինչ են ասում, երբ են ասում, ում ու ինչի մասին են ասում: Ու սրան էլ եթե գումարենք անգրագետ լագրողներին, որոնք ամեն, կներեք, տռողի հետևից վազում են, որ ձայնագրեն ու էշ-էշ գլխներից դուրս հարցեր տան, ստացվում ա լրիվ աջաբսանդալ: 

Կյուրեղը, մեր էսօրվա եկեղեցու հայելին ա, անկախ նրանից, թե ինչքանով ա ինքը ավելի կամ պակաս բարոյական մնացած տերտերներից: Ինքն էլ չի ջոգում իրա ուզածն ինչ ա, ոնց որ ամբողջ եկեղեցին չի ջոգում, ոնց որ քաղաքական դաշտը չի ջոգում, քաղաքացիական հասարակությունը չի ջոգում, ու մենք ազգովի չենք ջոգում: Մի կողմից սաղ ուզում են ցույց տան, որ իրանք ինչ որ արժեքների ու սկզբունքների են դավանում, մյուս կողմից ուզում են մի երկու մանեթ դեսից դենից փող փախցնեն, երկու հոգի լսարան ունենան, հետևներից քայլող երկու հոգի դրոշակ բռնող ունենան: Այ էս ֆոնի վրա էլ Կյուրեղը, ու իրա նման լիքը այլ տերտերներ շշկռված ու հիմարացած վիճակի մեջ են - ով գոմիկա, հայ չի, ով լեսբուհիա ա, մի քիչ հայ ա, մի քիչ վրացի ա, ով հայերեն ա խոսում, բայց կաթոլիկ ա, արաբ ա, կեցցե՛ եղեռնը, ոչ գոմիկներին, փռթենք թափենք աղանդավորներին, տանք թող թուրքեն ուտեն:

Ու զարմանալի ա, թե ինչքան հավայի վատնվող էներգիա կա էս երկրում: Սենց որ չորս կողմդ նայում ես, ինչ-որ լիքը բաներ են տեղի ունենում, ինչ-որ լիքը մարդիկ խոսում են, ինչ-որ լիքը լչագրողներ վազում են ինչ-որ լիքը մարդկանց հետևից, ինչ-որ մարդիկ պոլերին բաներ են նկարում, որոշները ծառերն են փրկում, մի քանի հոգի հեծանիվ են քշում, ու ինչ-որ լիքը մարդիկ, ինչ-որ դրոշակներով կամ լոզունգներով փողոցներում ոստիկաններին մարդու իրավունքներ ու ոստիկանի լիազորություններ են բացատրում: Բայց էս ամեն ինչի հետ մեկտեղ, ըստ էության, ոչ մի բան տեղի չի ունենում երկրում: Երկիրը օբշի ինքը իրա համար, ինքնահոս, բացիթողի, ինչ-որ ուղղությամբ գնում ա - ամենայն հավանականությամբ դեպի ջհանդամի գյոռը:

----------

Վիշապ (11.12.2013)

----------


## մարդագայլուկ

Չգիտեմ ինչքանով է նպատակահարմար էս թեման նորից ակտիվացնելը, բայց նորից զրոյից քննարկում ծավալելու միտք չունեմ: Ուղղակի կարդում էի կարծիքները ու որոշեցի մի երկու բանով կիսվել:
Ուրեմն ԱՄՆ-ում սովորելու ժամանակ մեր քաղաքում մի ուրիշ փոխանակման աշակերտ կար, Պակիստանից մի տղա էր Մուբաշիր անունով, ով մեղմ ասած մոլեռանդ մահմեդական էր: Նրան հյուրընկալող ընտանիքը միասեռականներ էին` Քելլի ու Վենդի անուններով միջին տարիքի կանայք, ովքեր երկու երեխա էին որդեգրել, մեկին Կամբոջայից, մյուսին` Վիետնամից: Մուբը հետագայում խոստովանեց, որ ինքը սկզբից շոկի մեջ էր եղել ու նույնիսկ մտադրվել էր դիմել մեր կորդինատորին ընտանիքը փոխելու վերաբերյալ, բայց մի շաբաթից նման մտքերը լրիվ հօդս էին ցնդել նրա գլխից: Ես ինքս հաճախ էի նրանց տուն գնում, մի անգամ նույնիսկ եղել է, որ օրերով մնացել եմ: Քելլին ու Վենդին երկուսն էլ ուղղակի հրաշալի մարդիկ էին, երեխեքի մասին էլ չեմ խոսում` կիրթ, շփվող, ուրախ ավազակներ էին: Բայց սա դեռ ամենահավեսը չի: Երկու կանայք ազգությամբ հրեա էին ու սինագոգ էին հաճախում, Մուբն էլ ամեն օր հատուկ սպիտակ երկար շորեր հագած, գորգը թևի տակ դրած մզկիթ էր գնում, երեխեքն էլ նեղլիկ աչքերով, թխամաշկ երկու գազանիկներ` դպրոց-մանկապարտեզ: Ու էս ողջ բազմազանությամբ հանդերձ նենց ներդաշնակ էր իրանց ընտանիքը, մարդ մի տեսակ հանգստանում էր իրանց տուն գնալով: Իմ ամենալավ հիշողությունները ԱՄՆ-ում հենց իրենց հետ են կապված: Արդեն համարյա հինգ տարի է անցել, ու էն օրը խոսում էի Մուբի հետ, պարզվեց, որ ինքը ամեն ամառ այցելում է Քելլիին ու Վենդիին ու նրանց իր երկրորդ ընտանիքն է համարում  :Smile: 
Ես ինքս ծնվել-մեծացել եմ մի ընտանիքում, որտեղ ծնողների միջև հարաբերությունները միշտ լարված են եղել ու հիմա ինչքան էլ կողքից մարդիկ ինձ բավականին հավասարակշռված մարդ են համարում, մեկ ա ես ինքս ինձ վրա շատ հաճախ եմ զգում էն բոլոր վատ ազդեցությունները, որ թողել ա ինձ վրա անընդհատ լարվածության մեջ ապրելը: Մի խոսքով` ինչ եմ ուզում ասել, կապ չունի սեռ մեռ: Հաստատ ավելի կարևոր բաներ կան:

----------

John (22.04.2014), laro (26.04.2014), Աթեիստ (22.04.2014), Յոհաննես (22.04.2014), Ռուֆուս (22.04.2014), Տրիբուն (22.04.2014)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ո՞նց, էլ ինչ նույնասեռական ընտանիք, որ ամբողջ օրը երեխաների դեմը սեքսով չզբաղվի: Ու ընդհանրապես, մենակ հայ ընտանիքներն են գիտակցում, որ դա եզություն ա:

----------

մարդագայլուկ (22.04.2014), Ռուֆուս (22.04.2014), Տրիբուն (22.04.2014)

----------


## մարդագայլուկ

> Ո՞նց, էլ ինչ նույնասեռական ընտանիք, որ ամբողջ օրը երեխաների դեմը սեքսով չզբաղվի: Ու ընդհանրապես, մենակ հայ ընտանիքներն են գիտակցում, որ դա եզություն ա:


Տեսնում եք էլի: Մենք էլ սաղ օրը դիվանին նստած ոգևորված սպասում էինք, թե երբ ա ներկայացումը սկսվելու, էն էլ էդ ոչուփուչները շատ-շատ մի հատ իրար թուշիկ պաչեին: Բա սենց բան կլինի՞, բա մարդ ե՞ն դրանք

----------

Artgeo (22.04.2014)

----------


## laro

> Իմ կարծիքով պետք չի թույլատրել, որ նրանք մանկատներից երեխա որդեգրեն: Ավելի լավ է երեխան մնա մանկատանը, քան մեծանա անառողջ ընտանիքում:Հասկանում եմ, որ մանկատունը տեղով անառողջ մթնոլորտ ա երեխայի համար, բայց ավելի լավ ա էդտեղ լինի, քան նման ընտանիքում, որտեղ մայրն ու հայրը չեն տարբերվում իրարից: Ինքն էլ ընկալելու ա էն, ինչ տեսնում ու ինքն էլ ա դառնալու «ծնողների» նման, հետագայում էլ ինքն ա կազմելու նման ընտանիք ու էլի մեկին դժբախտացնի: Էդ էլ եմ հասկանում, որ իրենք էլ են մարդ,  իրենք էլ ունեն իրավունք երջանիկ լինելու, բայց ոչ ուրիշի հաշվին: Էս օրենքն ընդունելով ուղղակի կտարածվի երևույթը ու եթե հոմոսեքսուալների իրավունքները կպաշտպանվեն, էս դեպքում կխախտվեն երեխաների իրավունքները: Ո՞վ ա թույլ տվել իրնց ճակատագիրն էդպես փչացնել, առանց էն էլ փչաչնողը արդեն  փչացրել ա, որ մանկատուն ա գցել....միանշանակ ես դեմ եմ:





> Ես էլ եմ էդ ասում. երեխայից հարցնենք  Չեմ կարծում, որ իրեն հաճելի ա ապրել մի «ընտանիքում», որտեղ ոչ մաման ա մամա, ոչ էլ պապան պապա: Կարող ա ինքը համաձայնի էդ պահին, մենակ նրա համար, որ պրծնի օրինակ մանկատնից ու դա լինի չգիտակցված: Իսկ եթե ինքը էդ անում ա գիտակցված, ուրեմն ինքն էլ առողջ չի: Ու երբ ինքը մեծանա կամ մեղադրելու ա էն մարդկանց, ովքեր իրեն որդեգրել են (կամ տվել են էտ «ծնողներին») ու դժբախտ մարդ դարձրել կամ էլ ինքն էլ ա դառնալու էնպիսին, ինչպիսի ծնողներն են ու էլի անգիտակցաբար գոհ ա լինելու:
> Մի բան հարցնեմ. հնարավո՞ր ա , որ առողջ երեխան ապրի էդպիսի ծնողների հետ ու «վարակվի»: Թե ամեն դեպքում ինքն առողջ ա մնում, ուղղակի թյուր կարծիք ա ունենում ընտանիքի մասին (չգիտեմ ճիշտ կարողացա՞ բացատրեմ, թե չէ):


Ես ներողություն եմ խնդրում բոլոր էն ակումբցիներից, ում նյարդերը քայքայել եմ էս գրառումներով. չնայած քայքայելը ճոխ ա ասված, մի քիչ մեծ կարծիքի եմ իմ մասին:
Ամաչում եմ ինքս ինձնից  :Blush:  Ու սա ես եմ գրել  :This:

----------

Cassiopeia (06.11.2015), Աթեիստ (06.11.2015), Շինարար (07.11.2015), Ռուֆուս (06.11.2015), Տրիբուն (06.11.2015)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Մոդերատորներին կխնդրեի թեմային հարցում կպցներ, քվեարկեինք, բան :Ճ

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Ես ներողություն եմ խնդրում բոլոր էն ակումբցիներից, ում նյարդերը քայքայել եմ էս գրառումներով. չնայած քայքայելը ճոխ ա ասված, մի քիչ մեծ կարծիքի եմ իմ մասին:
> Ամաչում եմ ինքս ինձնից  Ու սա ես եմ գրել


էհ-էհ-էհ,Բրուտոսի պաստուպկեն ավելի տղավարի էր...

----------


## Ruby Rue

Թեմայի սկզբի գրառումներն եմ կարդում, նենց մարդիկ էին դեմ նույնասեռական անձանց երեխա որդեգրելուն, ու նենց մարդիկ էին իրենց գրառումներին շնորհակալություն հայտնել, որ բերանս բաց էր մնացել:  :Shok: 
Ընդամենը 3 տարի առաջ էր, բայց էսքան բան ա փոխվել: Կայֆ ա տեսնելը, որ շատ արագ ավելի տոլերանտ ու գիտակից ենք դառնում:

----------


## Շինարար

> Թեմայի սկզբի գրառումներն եմ կարդում, նենց մարդիկ էին դեմ նույնասեռական անձանց երեխա որդեգրելուն, ու նենց մարդիկ էին իրենց գրառումներին շնորհակալություն հայտնել, որ բերանս բաց էր մնացել: 
> Ընդամենը 3 տարի առաջ էր, բայց էսքան բան ա փոխվել: Կայֆ ա տեսնելը, որ շատ արագ ավելի տոլերանտ ու գիտակից ենք դառնում:


Ռուբի ջան, կվիճեի հետդ, էդ մարդիկ նենց չի, որ ոչ տոլերանտ էին, իրանք իրանց դիրքորոշումը բացատրել են: Մարդիկ քննարկում էին երեխային ցնցումներից զերծ պահելու հարցը:

----------

Malxas (07.11.2015)

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Թեմայի սկզբի գրառումներն եմ կարդում, նենց մարդիկ էին դեմ նույնասեռական անձանց երեխա որդեգրելուն, ու նենց մարդիկ էին իրենց գրառումներին շնորհակալություն հայտնել, որ բերանս բաց էր մնացել: 
> Ընդամենը 3 տարի առաջ էր, բայց էսքան բան ա փոխվել: Կայֆ ա տեսնելը, որ շատ արագ ավելի տոլերանտ ու գիտակից ենք դառնում:


 ՊՆ-ը քեզ աստված էր ուղարկել  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## Ruby Rue

> Ռուբի ջան, կվիճեի հետդ, էդ մարդիկ նենց չի, որ ոչ տոլերանտ էին, իրանք իրանց դիրքորոշումը բացատրել են: Մարդիկ քննարկում էին երեխային ցնցումներից զերծ պահելու հարցը:


Տոլերանտ բառը մի քիչ սխալ եմ օգտագործել, ուղղակի ուրիշ բառով չկարողացա ասել: Նույնասեռական անձանց երեխա որդեգրելը մարդու իրավունքների հասարակ իրացում ա, էդքան բան: Սեռական կողմնորոշման պատճառով ցանկացած խտրականություն արգելված ա, էդ թվում նաև երեխա որդեգրելիս:
Ես ուղղակի անկեղծ զարմացել էի:  :Jpit: )

Երեխայի ցնցումներն էլ ճիշտն ասած չեմ պատկերացնում: Անիմաստ ա խոսել Հայաստանի մասին, բայց փոքր տարիքի երեխան ոչ մի բան չի հասկանում, ու մեծանալով երջանիկ ու իրար սիրող ընտանիքում, ոչ մի ցնցում էլ չի ապրի` անկախ ծնողների սեռից, իսկ ավելի մեծ տարիքի երեխան էլ, իդեալականացված դեպքում, պիտի պատկերացում ունենա ոչ ավանդական ընտանիքների մասին:
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է Հայաստանին, էստեղ որդեգրելու կարգն ահավոր խտրական ա. օրինակ, հաշմանդամություն ունեցող մարդը չի կարող երեխա որդեգրել, կարծեմ` միայնակ մարդն էլ չի կարող: Մեր մոտ էս իրավունքի իրացումից խոսելն անիմաստ ա, որովհետև մենք դեռ ԼԳԲՏ դրոշ վառելու փուլում ենք:

----------

laro (08.11.2015), Աթեիստ (07.11.2015), Շինարար (07.11.2015), Ռուֆուս (07.11.2015)

----------


## Շինարար

> Տոլերանտ բառը մի քիչ սխալ եմ օգտագործել, ուղղակի ուրիշ բառով չկարողացա ասել: Նույնասեռական անձանց երեխա որդեգրելը մարդու իրավունքների հասարակ իրացում ա, էդքան բան: Սեռական կողմնորոշման պատճառով ցանկացած խտրականություն արգելված ա, էդ թվում նաև երեխա որդեգրելիս:
> Ես ուղղակի անկեղծ զարմացել էի: )
> 
> Երեխայի ցնցումներն էլ ճիշտն ասած չեմ պատկերացնում: Անիմաստ ա խոսել Հայաստանի մասին, բայց փոքր տարիքի երեխան ոչ մի բան չի հասկանում, ու մեծանալով երջանիկ ու իրար սիրող ընտանիքում, ոչ մի ցնցում էլ չի ապրի` անկախ ծնողների սեռից, իսկ ավելի մեծ տարիքի երեխան էլ, իդեալականացված դեպքում, պիտի պատկերացում ունենա ոչ ավանդական ընտանիքների մասին:
> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է Հայաստանին, էստեղ որդեգրելու կարգն ահավոր խտրական ա. օրինակ, հաշմանդամություն ունեցող մարդը չի կարող երեխա որդեգրել, կարծեմ` միայնակ մարդն էլ չի կարող: Մեր մոտ էս իրավունքի իրացումից խոսելն անիմաստ ա, որովհետև մենք դեռ ԼԳԲՏ դրոշ վառելու փուլում ենք:


Ուղղակի ինձ թվում ա՝ քո նկատի ունեցած մարդիկ դեմ չէին որդեգրելուն, ուղղակի Հայաստանի սպեցիֆիկայից էին խոսում, չնայած եթե բանը հասնի օրենքով թույլատրվելուն, ուրեմն հասարակությունն էլ ահագին տեղաշարժ ապրած կլինի:

----------


## Ruby Rue

> Ուղղակի ինձ թվում ա՝ քո նկատի ունեցած մարդիկ դեմ չէին որդեգրելուն, ուղղակի Հայաստանի սպեցիֆիկայից էին խոսում, չնայած եթե բանը հասնի օրենքով թույլատրվելուն, ուրեմն հասարակությունն էլ ահագին տեղաշարժ ապրած կլինի:


Չէ, թեման ընդհանուր ա ոնց որ, էդ գրառումներն էլ: Ինչ-որ կարծիքներ աչքովս ընկավ նաև, որ քանի որ նույնասեռական մարդիկ չեն կարող «երեխա ստեղծել», չպիտի էլ որդեգրեն: Ես ամենաշատը Ռամշի շնորհակալությունից էի զարմացել, ախր իր հետ էսքան շփվում եմ, տենց կարծիք չի ունեցել:  :Jpit: 
Հայաստանի սպեցիֆիկան լրիվ ուրիշ թեմա ա, էստեղ նույնիսկ նույնասեռականների օրինական ամուսնության մասին խոսելն ա շուտ:

----------

Շինարար (07.11.2015)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Չէ, թեման ընդհանուր ա ոնց որ, էդ գրառումներն էլ: Ինչ-որ կարծիքներ աչքովս ընկավ նաև, որ քանի որ նույնասեռական մարդիկ չեն կարող «երեխա ստեղծել», չպիտի էլ որդեգրեն: Ես ամենաշատը Ռամշի շնորհակալությունից էի զարմացել, ախր իր հետ էսքան շփվում եմ, տենց կարծիք չի ունեցել: 
> Հայաստանի սպեցիֆիկան լրիվ ուրիշ թեմա ա, էստեղ նույնիսկ նույնասեռականների օրինական ամուսնության մասին խոսելն ա շուտ:


Համոզված եմ եզրահանգումներդ արել ես հպանցիկ կարդալով ու առանց էության մեջ խորանալու։ Դրա համար պաչիկներ քեզ, էքստրա կարգի տոլերանտության համար, այլ հավասար պայկաններում ունքերիցդ կախվելու փոխարեն։

----------

Chuk (08.11.2015), Շինարար (08.11.2015)

----------


## Chuk

> Տոլերանտ բառը մի քիչ սխալ եմ օգտագործել, ուղղակի ուրիշ բառով չկարողացա ասել: Նույնասեռական անձանց երեխա որդեգրելը մարդու իրավունքների հասարակ իրացում ա, էդքան բան: Սեռական կողմնորոշման պատճառով ցանկացած խտրականություն արգելված ա, էդ թվում նաև երեխա որդեգրելիս:


Ռուբի ջան, խոսքերիս մեջ հանկարծ սարկազմ չփնտրես. անկեղծ ուրախ եմ, որ դու էն գիտակցությանն ես հասել, որ դա համարում ես մարդու իրավունքների հասարակ իրացում:

Բայց դա էնպես չի, որ բացարձակ ճշմարտություն ա: Տարբեր կարծիքներ կան՝ բազմաբնույթ:

Ես էս թեմայի քննարկումը գիտե՞ս, թե ինչի եմ շատ արժեքավոր համարում: Որովհետև քննարկողները բոլորը տոլերանտ մարդիկ են: Սա հոմոֆոբի ու հանդուրժողի քննարկում չէ, որտեղ ծայրահեղ տեսակետների գոյությունն արդեն ապահովում է քննարկման էշական լինելը: Քննարկում են մարդիկ, ովքեր բոլորը բավական ազատ, անկաշկանդ ու բավական տրամաբանված կարծիքներ ունեն: Քննարկում ա, որտեղ նույնիսկ էն կարծիքները, որոնց հետ կատեգորիկ համաձայն չես, նպաստող են «ճշմարտության գտնման» համար: 




հ.գ. իմ բոլոր գրածները հիմա էլ կգրեի, բոլոր շնորհակալություն դրածներս նորից կանեի: Մի տարբերությամբ: Մի քիչ վերընթերցեցի: Ինձ հակառակ ահագին կարծիքներ կային, որոնց տակ շնորհակալություն չեմ դրել, քանզի էդ պահին «հակառակ» կողմ լինելով համաձայն չէի: Հիմա էլ կարող ա համաձայն չլինեմ, բայց տրամաբանված ու հետաքրքիր, կարևոր մտքերի համար դրանցից շատերի տակ հիմա շնորհակալությունս կդնեի:

----------

John (08.11.2015), Տրիբուն (08.11.2015)

----------


## laro

> էհ-էհ-էհ,Բրուտոսի պաստուպկեն ավելի տղավարի էր...


Յոհաննես, հավատա, կարևորը երեխան լինի երջանիկ: Դրա համար ընտանիքում պետք ա սեր լինի: Կապ չունի հոմոսեքսուալ են, հաշմանդամ են, թե ավանդական ընտանիք են, եթե ընտանիքում լավ մթնոլորտ ա, երեխան առողջ կմեծանա: Երեխան ռեալ դժբախտ ա ամբողջ օրը իրար միս ուտող  ընտանիքում, հավատա: Կամ կրկնեմ Ռուբիի ասածը. Հայաստանում դեռ դրոշ են վառում, ինչի մասին ա խոսքը, հաշմանդամներն ու միայնակ մարդիկ չեն կարող երեխա որդեգրել. մարդիկ դեռ գիտակցության էս մակարդակում են: Չեմ կարող երկար ծավալվել, կներեք մի քիչ ազատ լինեմ կգամ կխոսենք:

----------

Cassiopeia (08.11.2015), Ruby Rue (08.11.2015)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Էս ես սենց թեմա ե՞մ բացել... մալադեց Մեֆ...

----------


## Alphaone

> Թեմայի սկզբի գրառումներն եմ կարդում, նենց մարդիկ էին դեմ նույնասեռական անձանց երեխա որդեգրելուն, ու նենց մարդիկ էին իրենց գրառումներին շնորհակալություն հայտնել, որ բերանս բաց էր մնացել: 
> Ընդամենը 3 տարի առաջ էր, բայց էսքան բան ա փոխվել: Կայֆ ա տեսնելը, որ շատ արագ ավելի տոլերանտ ու գիտակից ենք դառնում:


Ռուբ, ես իմ տեսածով եմ դեմ՝ դեռ ուսանող տարիներին ԱՄՆ-ից նույնասեռական զույգ էի ճանաչում, որ լրիվ «իրար համար ստեղծված» վիճակ էր, հիացմունքով էի նայում իրենց փոխադարձ սիրուն ու ուշադրությանը, բայց երբ իրենց որդեգրած տղա երեխաները ասում էին, որ հայրիկ են ուզում, որ իրենց բոլոր ընկերները հայրիկների հետ գնում են արշավների, ձուկ բռնելու, ձի քշելու, իսկ իրենք՝ չէ, ես մի կողմից հասկանում էի, որ մեր ընտանիքներից շատերում էլ էրեխեքին նման տեղեր չեն տանում, բայց մյուս կողմից էլ մտածում, որ եթե էդ ընտանիքում տղամարդ լիներ, իրենց կյանքն ավելի հետաքրքիր էր լինելու, սոցիալական հմտություններն ավելի զարգացած: Հիմա ես բավականաչափ փոխվել եմ, որ հասկանամ՝ մի օրինակով ընդհանրացում անելը սխալ է, բայց ենթագիտակցության խորքերում մեկ ա իրենց ասած I wish I had a daddy-ն նստած ա:

----------

Chuk (08.11.2015)

----------


## Ruby Rue

> Ռուբի ջան, խոսքերիս մեջ հանկարծ սարկազմ չփնտրես. անկեղծ ուրախ եմ, որ դու էն գիտակցությանն ես հասել, որ դա համարում ես մարդու իրավունքների հասարակ իրացում:
> 
> Բայց դա էնպես չի, որ բացարձակ ճշմարտություն ա: Տարբեր կարծիքներ կան՝ բազմաբնույթ:
> 
> Ես էս թեմայի քննարկումը գիտե՞ս, թե ինչի եմ շատ արժեքավոր համարում: Որովհետև քննարկողները բոլորը տոլերանտ մարդիկ են: Սա հոմոֆոբի ու հանդուրժողի քննարկում չէ, որտեղ ծայրահեղ տեսակետների գոյությունն արդեն ապահովում է քննարկման էշական լինելը: Քննարկում են մարդիկ, ովքեր բոլորը բավական ազատ, անկաշկանդ ու բավական տրամաբանված կարծիքներ ունեն: Քննարկում ա, որտեղ նույնիսկ էն կարծիքները, որոնց հետ կատեգորիկ համաձայն չես, նպաստող են «ճշմարտության գտնման» համար: 
> 
> հ.գ. իմ բոլոր գրածները հիմա էլ կգրեի, բոլոր շնորհակալություն դրածներս նորից կանեի: Մի տարբերությամբ: Մի քիչ վերընթերցեցի: Ինձ հակառակ ահագին կարծիքներ կային, որոնց տակ շնորհակալություն չեմ դրել, քանզի էդ պահին «հակառակ» կողմ լինելով համաձայն չէի: Հիմա էլ կարող ա համաձայն չլինեմ, բայց տրամաբանված ու հետաքրքիր, կարևոր մտքերի համար դրանցից շատերի տակ հիմա շնորհակալությունս կդնեի:


Դե հա, իմ համար դա մարդու իրավունքների հասարակ իրացում ա: Ու իմ ունեցած տեսակետն էլ ա քննարկվել էս թեմայում: Ուղղակի լիքը-լիքը բաներ պայմանավորված են հասարակության վերաբերմունքով ու ընդունված նորմերով: Նույնիսկ ամենազարգացած երկրներում էդ նորմերը կան, ու ռեալ չի էլի ուզենալը, որ դրանք միանգամից վերանան: Հենց երեխայի համար, էլի եմ ասում, ամենակարևորը սիրող ընտանիք ունենալն ա, կապ չունի էդ ընտանիքը մի ծնողից ա կազմված, թե երկու մամայից ու երեք պապայից: Խնդիրը հասարակության վերաբերմունքն ա, որը գնալով լավանալու տենդենց ունի: Երեխան չի ծնվում հստակ «մայր» ու «հայր» պատկերացումներն ունենալով, էդ հասարակությունից ա գալիս:




> Ռուբ, ես իմ տեսածով եմ դեմ՝ դեռ ուսանող տարիներին ԱՄՆ-ից նույնասեռական զույգ էի ճանաչում, որ լրիվ «իրար համար ստեղծված» վիճակ էր, հիացմունքով էի նայում իրենց փոխադարձ սիրուն ու ուշադրությանը, բայց երբ իրենց որդեգրած տղա երեխաները ասում էին, որ հայրիկ են ուզում, որ իրենց բոլոր ընկերները հայրիկների հետ գնում են արշավների, ձուկ բռնելու, ձի քշելու, իսկ իրենք՝ չէ, ես մի կողմից հասկանում էի, որ մեր ընտանիքներից շատերում էլ էրեխեքին նման տեղեր չեն տանում, բայց մյուս կողմից էլ մտածում, որ եթե էդ ընտանիքում տղամարդ լիներ, իրենց կյանքն ավելի հետաքրքիր էր լինելու, սոցիալական հմտություններն ավելի զարգացած: Հիմա ես բավականաչափ փոխվել եմ, որ հասկանամ՝ մի օրինակով ընդհանրացում անելը սխալ է, բայց ենթագիտակցության խորքերում մեկ ա իրենց ասած I wish I had a daddy-ն նստած ա:


Ալֆ, շատ պատրարխիայի վրա հիմնված օրինակ ես բերում: Ի՞նչ ա նշանակում. «եթե էդ ընտանիքում տղամարդ լիներ, իրենց կյանքն ավելի հետաքրքիր էր լինելու, սոցիալական հմտություններն ավելի զարգացած»: Լիքը երեխեքի հայրիկներ իրենց արշավների չեն տանում, կամ միթե՞ մամաները չեն կարող արշավի կամ ձկնորսության տանել: Նույն սկզբունքով ամուսին չունեցող կնոջ երեխա էլ կարող է հայրիկ ուզել, էդ կինը բա ի՞նչ պիտի անի:

----------


## Chuk

> Հենց երեխայի համար, էլի եմ ասում, ամենակարևորը սիրող ընտանիք ունենալն ա


Սիրող ընտանիքը կնշեմ որպես պարտադիր պայման, մյուս հարցերը որպես քննարկման առարկա  :Smile:

----------


## Վահե-91

Իմ կարծիքով հոմոսեքսուալ ընտանիքների որդեգրած երեխան անպայման պետք ա էն տարիքին լինի, որ կարենա ասել կուզենա իրանց հետ ապրել, թե չէ:

----------


## Alphaone

> Ալֆ, շատ պատրարխիայի վրա հիմնված օրինակ ես բերում: Ի՞նչ ա նշանակում. «եթե էդ ընտանիքում տղամարդ լիներ, իրենց կյանքն ավելի հետաքրքիր էր լինելու, սոցիալական հմտություններն ավելի զարգացած»: Լիքը երեխեքի հայրիկներ իրենց արշավների չեն տանում, կամ միթե՞ մամաները չեն կարող արշավի կամ ձկնորսության տանել: Նույն սկզբունքով ամուսին չունեցող կնոջ երեխա էլ կարող է հայրիկ ուզել, էդ կինը բա ի՞նչ պիտի անի:


Ռուբ, քանի դեռ կանանց ու տղամարդկանց դպրոցում աշխատանքի ուսուցման դասերն առանձին են, իրենց սոցիալական հմտություններն էլ տարբեր են լինելու: Կանանց ընտանիքում մեծացած տղան իր սեռի համար կարևոր հմտություններ ընտանիքում էս դեպքում չի ստանա: Ես անկեղծ հավատում եմ, որ տղան պետք ա էն տան գործերն անել իմանա, ինչ աղջկան են սովորեցնում, աղջիկը պետք ա կարողանա մեխ էլ խփել, կենցաղային տեխնիկա էլ վերանորոգել ու էլի լիքը բաներ, որ տղաներին են սովորեցնում:
Բայց էս ուղղակի մանր-կենցաղային օրինակ էր, չեմ ուզում ֆիքսվել:
Ռայն էս թեմայում գրել էր, որ թեման սկզբից մինչև վերջ կարդամ, իմ ասածների համար ամաչելու եմ ու ճիշտ էր, լիքը բաներ եմ գրել, որ կգերադասեի գրած չլինել, բայց մի բանում շարունակում եմ վստահ լինել, որ երեխայի իրավունքներն իմ համար չափահաս մարդկանց իրավունքների պաշտպանությունից առաջնային են, դրա համար երբ նույնասեռական ընտանիքն իրենցից մեկի երեխային է մեծացնում, դա լրիվ նորմալ եմ համարում, բայց երբ մանկատան երեխային են հանձնում նման ընտանիքի ու ընդհանրապես, որևէ ընտանիքի՝ արդեն լիքը պայմաններ կան, որ պետք ա ապահովվեն: Էս դեպքում երեխային մեծացնողն իր ծնողը չի, երեխան արդեն իսկ տրավմա ունի, պետք ա հսկայական աշխատանք տարվի երեխային նոր տրավմաներից զերծ պահելու համար: Էդ թվում՝ աշխատանք երեխայի միջավայրում, դպրոցում, քանի որ հասարակությունը, որ ունենք էսօր, ճնշելու է նման երեխաներին: Պետք ա հասարակությունը ձգել, բերել էն մակարդակի, որ նորմալ ընկալի էդ երևույթը բայց ոչ էն երեխաների հաշվին, ում բախտը չի բերել, առաջին որդեգրվածներն են եղել, օրինակ ծառայել, որ ամեն ինչ նորմալ ա: Պետք ա նաև ծնողներին ձգել, բերել էն մակարդակի, որ իրենց երեխային տան էն ամենը, ինչ երեխան ստանում է երկու ծնող ունեցող ՆՈՐՄԱԼ ընտանիքում (Նորմալը շեշտում եմ, քանի որ էս պարագայում միանգամից սկսում են խմող, ծեծող հոր օրինակը բերել ի հակադրություն բարի մամաների  :Smile:  )
 Քանի էս ամենը չի արվել, ես մանկատան երեխային նույնասեռական ընտանիքին հանձնելուն դեմ կլինեմ:

----------


## Շինարար

> Ռուբ, ես իմ տեսածով եմ դեմ՝ դեռ ուսանող տարիներին ԱՄՆ-ից նույնասեռական զույգ էի ճանաչում, որ լրիվ «իրար համար ստեղծված» վիճակ էր, հիացմունքով էի նայում իրենց փոխադարձ սիրուն ու ուշադրությանը, բայց երբ իրենց որդեգրած տղա երեխաները ասում էին, որ հայրիկ են ուզում, որ իրենց բոլոր ընկերները հայրիկների հետ գնում են արշավների, ձուկ բռնելու, ձի քշելու, իսկ իրենք՝ չէ, ես մի կողմից հասկանում էի, որ մեր ընտանիքներից շատերում էլ էրեխեքին նման տեղեր չեն տանում, բայց մյուս կողմից էլ մտածում, որ եթե էդ ընտանիքում տղամարդ լիներ, իրենց կյանքն ավելի հետաքրքիր էր լինելու, սոցիալական հմտություններն ավելի զարգացած: Հիմա ես բավականաչափ փոխվել եմ, որ հասկանամ՝ մի օրինակով ընդհանրացում անելը սխալ է, բայց ենթագիտակցության խորքերում մեկ ա իրենց ասած I wish I had a daddy-ն նստած ա:


Ես էլ էս թեմայով վերապահումներ ունեցողներից եմ, բայց շատ թույլ փաստարկ ես բերում, որովհետև մանկատանն էլ պապա չունեն, միայնակ մայրերի մեծացրած երեխեքն էլ կարան պապա չունենան: 

Ես էլ իմ հորս հետ ոչ ձուկ բռնելու եմ գնացել, ոչ ձի քշելու, ոչ էլ Աստված մի արասցե որսի: Ինձ թվում ա՝ ծնողի դերը շատ մակերեսորեն ես ներկայացնում, հեչ պետք չի, որ հայրը երեխայի համար պարտադիր կոնկրետ էս-էս բաները անի, ուղղակի էն գիտակցումն ա կարևոր, որ ինչ լավ ա, որ ինքը կա քո կյանքում, որ դու նայում ես ու օրինակ վերցնում, մանավանդ փոքր ժամանակ, երբ հիվանդ ես, ինչ-որ տեղդ ցավում ա, պապան տուն ա մտնում, հրաշքով առողջանում ես, ցավդ թուլանում ա: Ծնող լինելը էդքան պրիմիտիվ բան չի էլի՝ պապան՝ ֆուտբոլ խաղալ, ձուկ բռնել, մաման՝ ճաշիկ պատրաստել, պաչիկ անել, էդ կապն ավելի խորն ա ու շատ լավ ա, որ քո կյանքում ունենում ես դա, բայց երկու կին ծնող կամ երկու տղամարդ ծնող ունենալու դեպքում էլ երևի երեխան այլ կապեր կունենա, որոնք կարևոր կլինեն իր կյանքում: Միակ խնդիրը ինձ համար հասարակության անպատաստ լինելն ա:

Բայց ես իհարկե իրավունք չունեմ ուրիշի տեղը որոշելու: Եթե ինչ-որ մարդիկ որոշել են, պատրաստ են հոգ տանել ու պայքարել, որ երեխուն զերծ պահեն հարվածներից, չեմ կարող ասել՝ միանշանակա ողջունում եմ, բայց իրավունք էլ չունեմ՝ դեմ լինել, իմ կողքը կլինի նման դեպք՝ իմ վերաբերմունքով նաև պատրաստ եմ օգտակար լինել, բայց ես եթե հոմոսեքսուալիստ զույգ լինեի, երեխա դժվար թե որդեգրեի: Կվախենայի էդ էրեխու համար:

Իսկ մանկատունը սարսափելի տեղ ա երեխաների համար:

----------

Ruby Rue (09.11.2015), Աթեիստ (09.11.2015), Տրիբուն (09.11.2015)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Նույնասեռական անձանց երեխա որդեգրելը մարդու իրավունքների հասարակ իրացում ա, էդքան բան: Սեռական կողմնորոշման պատճառով ցանկացած խտրականություն արգելված ա, էդ թվում նաև երեխա որդեգրելիս:


Երեխեն էլ պիլասոս ա, իրան կարելի ա ձեռից ձեռ փոխանցել երբ ուզում ես, որ որոշ մարդիկ իրանց իրավունքները լիարժեք իրացված համարեն։ 




> Երեխայի ցնցումներն էլ ճիշտն ասած չեմ պատկերացնում:


Դե բա իհարկե չես պատկերացնի։ Պիլասոսը ո՞նց կարա ցնցումներ ունենա։

----------

Շինարար (09.11.2015)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էս ես սենց թեմա ե՞մ բացել... մալադեց Մեֆ...


Շատ վրետ մի վերցրա։ Դու չես բացել։ Անկախ քեզանից ա բացվել քո անունով։

----------

Շինարար (09.11.2015)

----------


## Ruby Rue

> Երեխեն էլ պիլասոս ա, իրան կարելի ա ձեռից ձեռ փոխանցել երբ ուզում ես, որ որոշ մարդիկ իրանց իրավունքները լիարժեք իրացված համարեն։ 
> 
> 
> 
> Դե բա իհարկե չես պատկերացնի։ Պիլասոսը ո՞նց կարա ցնցումներ ունենա։


Չգիտեմ` իմ որ մի ասածն ես սենց ընկալել: Երեխայի իրավունքներն առաջնային են, բնականաբար: Ու բոլոր ֆակտորները հաշվի են առնվում` մինչև թույլ տան երեխային որդեգրել: Ախր էն երկրներում, որտեղ էդ մարդիկ կարող են երեխա որդեգրել, հաստատ իրավունքների խախտումներ թույլ չեն տա: Ու էդ տեղերում երեխան բուլլիինգի չի ենթարկվի` ընտանիքի պատճառով: Ուղղակի շրջապատի ճնշումները լիքը պատճառներով կարան լինեն, ոչ մեկ չի կարող երեխային լիովին զերծ պահել դրանցից: Ամեն դեպքում, էս իրավունքն իրացվում ա էն երկրներում, որտեղ հասարակությունը պատրաստ ա դրան: Իսկ բացի հասարակության վերաբերմունքից ու ընդունված նորմերից, ուրիշ վատ ազդեցություն չեմ տեսնում:
Իսկ մեզ մոտ որ որդեգրելու կարգն ես կարդում, այ էդտեղ մարդկանց լրիվ պիլասոսի պես են վերաբերում. քայլել չկարողացող մարդը երեխա չի կարող որդեգրել (էնտեղ գրած ա` ֆունկցիաների սահմանափակում ունեցող), միայնակ մարդը չի կարող ու էսպես շարունակ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ախր էն երկրներում, որտեղ էդ մարդիկ կարող են երեխա որդեգրել, հաստատ իրավունքների խախտումներ թույլ չեն տա:


Գիտե՞ս տարվա ընթացքում քանի որդեգրված երեխայա ծեծ ու ջարդի ենթարկվում հենց ԱՄՆ-ում։ Ամբողջ հարցն էլ հենց դրանում ա, որ որդեգրման կամ խնամակալության ինստիտուտը նույնիսկ շատ զարգացած երկրներում դեռ հեռույա իդեալական լինելուց։ Ուր մնաց էտ ինստիտուտին նոր որակ տալը՝ հոմոսեքսուալ ընտանիքի կողմից երեխա որդեգրելը։




> Իսկ մեզ մոտ որ որդեգրելու կարգն ես կարդում, այ էդտեղ մարդկանց լրիվ պիլասոսի պես են վերաբերում. քայլել չկարողացող մարդը երեխա չի կարող որդեգրել (էնտեղ գրած ա` ֆունկցիաների սահմանափակում ունեցող), միայնակ մարդը չի կարող ու էսպես շարունակ:


Նորմալ ա… աղքատ երկրի համար ... մեր մոտ որդեգրամն իրավունքի հիմնական գործոններից մեկը որդեգրողի սոցիալական վիճակն ա: Ուրիշ երկներում երեխա ունենալը կամ որդեգրելը արդեն ենթադրում ա սոցիալական պաշտպանվածություն՝ տարատեսական նպաստների ու աջակցության ծրագրերի միջոցով: Իսկ հաշմանդամությունը Հայաստանում ու իրա պես երկներում, ցավոք սրտի, աղքատության հիմնական պատճառներից մեկն ա: Այսինքն, աղքատ լինելու հավանականությունը հաշմանդամ լինելու հետ ուղղակի կապի մեջ ա: Հետևապես, երեխայի շահերից ելնելով, մտցվել ա էտ սահմանափակումը: 

Հարցին միշտ պետք ա նայել ընդհանուր կոնտեքստում: Թե չէ ես էլ եմ երազում կապույտ երկինք, հավասար իրավունքներ, բոլորը հարուստ են ու երջանիկ, բոլորը երեխաներ ունեն, կամ եթե չունեն ուզած պահին կարան որդեգրեն ու երեխաները կմեծանան սիրված ու ապահով:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ռուբ, ես իմ տեսածով եմ դեմ՝ դեռ ուսանող տարիներին ԱՄՆ-ից նույնասեռական զույգ էի ճանաչում, որ լրիվ «իրար համար ստեղծված» վիճակ էր, հիացմունքով էի նայում իրենց փոխադարձ սիրուն ու ուշադրությանը, բայց երբ իրենց որդեգրած տղա երեխաները ասում էին, որ հայրիկ են ուզում, որ իրենց բոլոր ընկերները հայրիկների հետ գնում են արշավների, ձուկ բռնելու, ձի քշելու, իսկ իրենք՝ չէ, ես մի կողմից հասկանում էի, որ մեր ընտանիքներից շատերում էլ էրեխեքին նման տեղեր չեն տանում, բայց մյուս կողմից էլ մտածում, որ եթե էդ ընտանիքում տղամարդ լիներ, իրենց կյանքն ավելի հետաքրքիր էր լինելու, սոցիալական հմտություններն ավելի զարգացած: Հիմա ես բավականաչափ փոխվել եմ, որ հասկանամ՝ մի օրինակով ընդհանրացում անելը սխալ է, բայց ենթագիտակցության խորքերում մեկ ա իրենց ասած I wish I had a daddy-ն նստած ա:


Ալֆ, Ռուբին արդեն ասեց, որ քո պատկերացումները շատ պատրիարխալ են, բայց մի հատ էլ ես շարունակեմ:
Ասեմ, որ ինքս մեծացել եմ մի տան մեջ, որտեղ պապա չկար, իսկ երբ մեր տանը վերջապես տղամարդ հայտնվեց, իմ կյանքը դրանից ավելի հետաքրքիր չդարձավ, ու համ էլ արդեն չափահաս էի: Ավելին ասեմ. որպես երեխա ես էլ շատ կուզեի, որ պապաս մեր տանը լիներ, որ մամաս քիչ աշխատեր, մեզ հետ ժամանակ անցկացներ: Բայց դա տրավմա՞ անվանել: Կներեք էլի: Ու առանց տան տղամարդու մեծանալն ինձ չի խանգարում, որ չագուչը վերցնեմ, իմ կահույքն ինքս հավաքեմ, որ երբ ամայի մի տեղում հեծանիվս վարի գնա, առանց վախենալու շուռ տամ ու փորձեմ պարզել՝ ինչ ա էղել: 

Չգիտեմ, մի տեսակ ասել, որ հոմոսեքսուալ ընտանիքները երեխա որդեգրելու իրավունք չունեն մենակ նրա համար, որ երեխաների դեմքին գրած ա I wish I had a daddy, մի քիչ շատ մակերեսային ա ու տրամաբանությունից զուրկ: Ու մի հատ մյուս կողմին նայի. ի՞նչ էր լինելու իրանց կյանքը, եթե մանկատանը մնային:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Շատ վրետ մի վերցրա։ Դու չես բացել։ Անկախ քեզանից ա բացվել քո անունով։


ավելի լավ... ուրեմն անկախ ինձնից եմ սենց "խելացի"... խելքը ականջներիցս թափում ա

----------


## anhush

իհարկե չեմ ուզում ոչ մի պրովակացիոն հարցադրում անեմ մեր երիտասարդ տոլերատներին ու շեղեմ իրանց տոլերատային հրճվանքից, բայց և այպես, 
-ինչի՞ էտ հոմոսեքսուալիստը չի ունենում սեփական երեխա/երեխաներ, եթե էտքան շատ ա սիրում ու "գժվում" ա երեխաի համար ու պատրաստ ա էտ երեխայի համար երջանկագույն ապագա ապահովվել:
Ինչ ա, իրա սեփական զզվանքը հակառակ սեռի հանդեպ գոնե մի 15վայրկյանից մինչև-30  :LOL:  րոպե  չի կարողանում զոհի՞ հանուն *իրա սեփական երեխաների*  երջանիկ ընտանիքի ու ապագայի՞

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ալֆ, Ռուբին արդեն ասեց, որ քո պատկերացումները շատ պատրիարխալ են, բայց մի հատ էլ ես շարունակեմ:
> Ասեմ, որ ինքս մեծացել եմ մի տան մեջ, որտեղ պապա չկար, իսկ երբ մեր տանը վերջապես տղամարդ հայտնվեց, իմ կյանքը դրանից ավելի հետաքրքիր չդարձավ, ու համ էլ արդեն չափահաս էի: Ավելին ասեմ. որպես երեխա ես էլ շատ կուզեի, որ պապաս մեր տանը լիներ, որ մամաս քիչ աշխատեր, մեզ հետ ժամանակ անցկացներ: Բայց դա տրավմա՞ անվանել: Կներեք էլի: Ու առանց տան տղամարդու մեծանալն ինձ չի խանգարում, որ չագուչը վերցնեմ, իմ կահույքն ինքս հավաքեմ, որ երբ ամայի մի տեղում հեծանիվս վարի գնա, առանց վախենալու շուռ տամ ու փորձեմ պարզել՝ ինչ ա էղել: 
> 
> Չգիտեմ, մի տեսակ ասել, որ հոմոսեքսուալ ընտանիքները երեխա որդեգրելու իրավունք չունեն մենակ նրա համար, որ երեխաների դեմքին գրած ա I wish I had a daddy, մի քիչ շատ մակերեսային ա ու տրամաբանությունից զուրկ: Ու մի հատ մյուս կողմին նայի. ի՞նչ էր լինելու իրանց կյանքը, եթե մանկատանը մնային:


Վատ պապա ունենալը հաստատ ավելի լուրջ տրավմայա, քան պապա չունենալը։ 

Բայց էտ չի նաշանակում, որ երկու պապա կամ երկու մամա ունենալը երջանկության հոմանիշ ա։ 

Ասածս ինչ ա, էլի ընկանք ծայրահեղության մեջ ու ես իսկականից էս թեմայով էլ բան չեմ գրելու․ կամ երեխեն պարտադիր մանկատանն ա ու դժբախտ ա, կամ որդեգրվել ա հոմոսեքսուալ ընտանիքի կողմից ու երջանիկ ա; երրորդ տարբերակ չկա։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> իհարկե չեմ ուզում ոչ մի պրովակացիոն հարցադրում անեմ մեր երիտասարդ տոլերատներին ու շեղեմ իրանց տոլերատային հրճվանքից, բայց և այպես, 
> -ինչի՞ էտ հոմոսեքսուալիստը չի ունենում սեփական երեխա/երեխաներ, եթե էտքան շատ ա սիրում ու "գժվում" ա երեխաի համար ու պատրաստ ա էտ երեխայի համար երջանկագույն ապագա ապահովվել:
> Ինչ ա, իրա սեփական զզվանքը հակառակ սեռի հանդեպ գոնե մի 15վայրկյանից մինչև-30  րոպե  չի կարողանում զոհի՞ հանուն *իրա սեփական երեխաների*  երջանիկ ընտանիքի ու ապագայի՞


Որտև իրանք չբեր են, ապեր... ինչ ա չգիտեի՞ր... էսի ապացուցված փաստ ա... մարդիկ որդեգրում են որտև չբեր են լինում, կամ էլ մտածում են, էսքամ որբ երեխա կա հեն ա որդեգրենք...

----------


## Chuk

> Ալֆ, Ռուբին արդեն ասեց, որ քո պատկերացումները շատ պատրիարխալ են, բայց մի հատ էլ ես շարունակեմ:
> Ասեմ, որ ինքս մեծացել եմ մի տան մեջ, որտեղ պապա չկար, իսկ երբ մեր տանը վերջապես տղամարդ հայտնվեց, իմ կյանքը դրանից ավելի հետաքրքիր չդարձավ, ու համ էլ արդեն չափահաս էի: Ավելին ասեմ. որպես երեխա ես էլ շատ կուզեի, որ պապաս մեր տանը լիներ, որ մամաս քիչ աշխատեր, մեզ հետ ժամանակ անցկացներ: Բայց դա տրավմա՞ անվանել: Կներեք էլի: Ու առանց տան տղամարդու մեծանալն ինձ չի խանգարում, որ չագուչը վերցնեմ, իմ կահույքն ինքս հավաքեմ, որ երբ ամայի մի տեղում հեծանիվս վարի գնա, առանց վախենալու շուռ տամ ու փորձեմ պարզել՝ ինչ ա էղել: 
> 
> Չգիտեմ, մի տեսակ ասել, որ հոմոսեքսուալ ընտանիքները երեխա որդեգրելու իրավունք չունեն մենակ նրա համար, որ երեխաների դեմքին գրած ա I wish I had a daddy, մի քիչ շատ մակերեսային ա ու տրամաբանությունից զուրկ: Ու մի հատ մյուս կողմին նայի. ի՞նչ էր լինելու իրանց կյանքը, եթե մանկատանը մնային:


Մի քիչ կարող ա շեղվում եմ, բայց ասեմ.

- Բազմաթիվ ընտանիքներ գիտեմ, որտեղ կան և՛ հայր, և՛ մայր, բայց բազմաթիվ պատճառներով երեխայի կյանքը լիարժեք չի անցնում, սկսած հոր ու մոր վատ հարաբերություններից, հոր և/կամ մոր երեխայի նկատմամբ վատ պահվածքից և այլն:
- Գիտեմ բազմաթիվ ընտանիքներ, որտեղ երեխային միայն մի ծնողն է պահում (ընդ որում թե՛ միայն մայր, թե՛ միայն հայր), բայց հրաշալի են էդ անում ու երեխան լիարժեք ա մեծանում:

Այսինքն պնդում չեմ կարող անել, որ երկու ծնողով ապրելը արդեն ամեն ինչ լավ լինելու նշան է, ու ոչ էլ կարող եմ պնդում անել, որ մի ծնողով ապրելը վատ լինելու նշան է: Բայց եթե ուզում եմ խոսենք իդեալական դեպքի մասին, ապա ուզում եմ, որ երեխային մեծացնեն հայրն ու մայրը, ովքեր.
- իրար սիրում են,
- երեխային սիրում են ու նրա նկատմամբ հոգատար են:

Ու ես չեմ կարծում, որ որևէ մեկը կասի, որ չէ, լավ չի, որ տենց լինի:
Այլ կերպ ասած երբ քննարկում ենք, կոնկրետ ես ուզում եմ գտնել իդեալականի դեպքը:

Թե չէ իհարկե հասկանում եմ, որ գոնե որոշ դեպքերում միասեռական զույգը երեխային կարող է նորմալ մեծացնել, մանավանդ եթե շրջապատող հասարակությունը էդ ամենը նորմալ ընդունի:

Բայց ես ուզում եմ փնտրենք իդեալական տարբերակն էդ երեխայի համար, ոչ թե զուտ մտածենք միասեռականների իրավունքների մասին: Էս հարցում, անկախ մեր տոլերանտության չափից, առաջնային խնդիրը իմ համոզմամբ երեխան է, ոչ թե նրան որդեգրողը, անկախ իր սեռական կողմնորոշումից, միայնակ լինել-չլինելուց, ուրիշ բաներից:

----------

Արշակ (12.11.2015)

----------


## anhush

> Որտև իրանք չբեր են, ապեր... ինչ ա չգիտեի՞ր... էսի ապացուցված փաստ ա... մարդիկ որդեգրում են որտև չբեր են լինում, կամ էլ մտածում են, էսքամ որբ երեխա կա հեն ա որդեգրենք...


ոնց, այսինքն հոմոսեքսուալիստենրը ըստ իրենց հոմոսքսուալիստության ապրորի չբեր են՞:  
էս նոր խոսք ա հոմոսեքսուալիստների դժբախտ անցիալի պատմական էքսկուրսներում   :LOL:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ոնց, այսինքն հոմոսեքսուալիստենրը ըստ իրենց հոմոսքսուալիստության ապրորի չբեր են՞:  
> էս նոր խոսք ա հոմոսեքսուալիստների դժբախտ անցիալի պատմական էքսկուրսներում


հա, տենց ա... եթե հոմոսեքսուալ ես, չբեր ես... քանի՞ հոմոսոքսուալիստ գիտես որ երեխա են ունեցել...

----------


## anhush

> հա, տենց ա... եթե հոմոսեքսուալ ես, չբեր ես... քանի՞ հոմոսոքսուալիստ գիտես որ երեխա են ունեցել...


աբեր, օրինակ Օնտարիոյի պրովինցի լեզբի պրայմ մինիստրը ունի 3 հատ սեփական երեխա ու պլյուս սրան ոչ մի որբ որդեգերլու հայտ չի ներկայացրել: սա հերիք ա՞

----------


## Mephistopheles

> աբեր, օրինակ Օնտարիոյի պրովինցի լեզբի պրայմ մինիստրը ունի 3 հատ սեփական երեխա ու պլյուս սրան ոչ մի որբ որդեգերլու հայտ չի ներկայացրել: սա հերիք ա՞


ապեր դու լավ չես իմանում.... էն ժամանակ որ ինքը երեխա ա ունեցել ինքը լեզբի չի եղել, դրա համար ա կարացել... բայց լեզբի դառնալուց հետո էլ չի կարա... հասկացա՞ր... աբեր

----------


## anhush

> ապեր դու լավ չես իմանում.... էն ժամանակ որ ինքը երեխա ա ունեցել ինքը լեզբի չի եղել, դրա համար ա կարացել... բայց լեզբի դառնալուց հետո էլ չի կարա... հասկացա՞ր... աբեր


աբեր, էտ իմ պրեմյերն ա, դու էս իմանո՞ւմ  :Wink: 
ինքը չի ասել որ չի կարա, ինքը ասել ա որ իրեք հատ իրան հերիք ա ու որ ուզենա մի 30 հատ էլ կունենա: ասել ա նշանակվելու ժամանակ ու զապիս չեմ արել որ քեզ ներկայացնեմ  :Tongue:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> աբեր, էտ իմ պրեմյերն ա, դու էս իմանո՞ւմ 
> ինքը չի ասել որ չի կարա, ինքը ասել ա որ իրեք հատ իրան հերիք ա ու որ ուզենա մի 30 հատ էլ կունենա: ասել ա նշանակվելու ժամանակ ու զապիս չեմ արել որ քեզ ներկայացնեմ


հետո ինչ որ քո պրեմիերն ա... նենց ես ասում կարծես էդ քեզ ավտոմատիկ դարձնում ա իրա գինեկոլոգը... կամ էլ հատուկ քեզ գաղտնի ռեժիմով իրա ատողջապահական տվյալներն ա տալիս... դու իրա մասին կարաս իմանաս էնքան ինչքան ցանկացած մարդ երկրագնդի երեսին... քո միակ առավելությունն էն ա որ դու իրան կարաս ընտրես, իսկ դա իրա պտղաներության հետ կապ չունի... ինքը եթե լեզբի ա ուրեմն չբեր ա... կարաս իրանից հարցնես, բայց հո չի ասի "հա չբեր եմ" սաղն էլ գիտեն որ լեզբիները չբեր է, դա ներառում ա նաև քո պրեմիերին...

...աբեր...

----------


## Alphaone

> Ալֆ, Ռուբին արդեն ասեց, որ քո պատկերացումները շատ պատրիարխալ են, բայց մի հատ էլ ես շարունակեմ:
> Ասեմ, որ ինքս մեծացել եմ մի տան մեջ, որտեղ պապա չկար, իսկ երբ մեր տանը վերջապես տղամարդ հայտնվեց, իմ կյանքը դրանից ավելի հետաքրքիր չդարձավ, ու համ էլ արդեն չափահաս էի: Ավելին ասեմ. որպես երեխա ես էլ շատ կուզեի, որ պապաս մեր տանը լիներ, որ մամաս քիչ աշխատեր, մեզ հետ ժամանակ անցկացներ: Բայց դա տրավմա՞ անվանել: Կներեք էլի: Ու առանց տան տղամարդու մեծանալն ինձ չի խանգարում, որ չագուչը վերցնեմ, իմ կահույքն ինքս հավաքեմ, որ երբ ամայի մի տեղում հեծանիվս վարի գնա, առանց վախենալու շուռ տամ ու փորձեմ պարզել՝ ինչ ա էղել: 
> 
> Չգիտեմ, մի տեսակ ասել, որ հոմոսեքսուալ ընտանիքները երեխա որդեգրելու իրավունք չունեն մենակ նրա համար, որ երեխաների դեմքին գրած ա I wish I had a daddy, մի քիչ շատ մակերեսային ա ու տրամաբանությունից զուրկ: Ու մի հատ մյուս կողմին նայի. ի՞նչ էր լինելու իրանց կյանքը, եթե մանկատանը մնային:


Բյուր, ես էս որպես փաստարկ չեմ բերել, որ չպետք ա ունենան, էս ես բերել եմ որպես օրինակ, թե ինչի ա իմ ենթագիտակցության մեջ նստած, որ չպետք ա երեխա որդեգրեն, մի շատ ավելի երկկար գրառումով էլ բերել եմ իմ փաստարկները:




> Ռուբ, քանի դեռ կանանց ու տղամարդկանց դպրոցում աշխատանքի ուսուցման դասերն առանձին են, իրենց սոցիալական հմտություններն էլ տարբեր են լինելու: Կանանց ընտանիքում մեծացած տղան իր սեռի համար կարևոր հմտություններ ընտանիքում էս դեպքում չի ստանա: Ես անկեղծ հավատում եմ, որ տղան պետք ա էն տան գործերն անել իմանա, ինչ աղջկան են սովորեցնում, աղջիկը պետք ա կարողանա մեխ էլ խփել, կենցաղային տեխնիկա էլ վերանորոգել ու էլի լիքը բաներ, որ տղաներին են սովորեցնում:
> Բայց էս ուղղակի մանր-կենցաղային օրինակ էր, չեմ ուզում ֆիքսվել:
> Ռայն էս թեմայում գրել էր, որ թեման սկզբից մինչև վերջ կարդամ, իմ ասածների համար ամաչելու եմ ու ճիշտ էր, լիքը բաներ եմ գրել, որ կգերադասեի գրած չլինել, բայց մի բանում շարունակում եմ վստահ լինել, որ երեխայի իրավունքներն իմ համար չափահաս մարդկանց իրավունքների պաշտպանությունից առաջնային են, դրա համար երբ նույնասեռական ընտանիքն իրենցից մեկի երեխային է մեծացնում, դա լրիվ նորմալ եմ համարում, բայց երբ մանկատան երեխային են հանձնում նման ընտանիքի ու ընդհանրապես, որևէ ընտանիքի՝ արդեն լիքը պայմաններ կան, որ պետք ա ապահովվեն: Էս դեպքում երեխային մեծացնողն իր ծնողը չի, երեխան արդեն իսկ տրավմա ունի, պետք ա հսկայական աշխատանք տարվի երեխային նոր տրավմաներից զերծ պահելու համար: Էդ թվում՝ աշխատանք երեխայի միջավայրում, դպրոցում, քանի որ հասարակությունը, որ ունենք էսօր, ճնշելու է նման երեխաներին: Պետք ա հասարակությունը ձգել, բերել էն մակարդակի, որ նորմալ ընկալի էդ երևույթը բայց ոչ էն երեխաների հաշվին, ում բախտը չի բերել, առաջին որդեգրվածներն են եղել, օրինակ ծառայել, որ ամեն ինչ նորմալ ա: Պետք ա նաև ծնողներին ձգել, բերել էն մակարդակի, որ իրենց երեխային տան էն ամենը, ինչ երեխան ստանում է երկու ծնող ունեցող ՆՈՐՄԱԼ ընտանիքում (Նորմալը շեշտում եմ, քանի որ էս պարագայում միանգամից սկսում են խմող, ծեծող հոր օրինակը բերել ի հակադրություն բարի մամաների  )
>  Քանի էս ամենը չի արվել, ես մանկատան երեխային նույնասեռական ընտանիքին հանձնելուն դեմ կլինեմ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> իհարկե չեմ ուզում ոչ մի պրովակացիոն հարցադրում անեմ մեր երիտասարդ տոլերատներին ու շեղեմ իրանց տոլերատային հրճվանքից, բայց և այպես, 
> -ինչի՞ էտ հոմոսեքսուալիստը չի ունենում սեփական երեխա/երեխաներ, եթե էտքան շատ ա սիրում ու "գժվում" ա երեխաի համար ու պատրաստ ա էտ երեխայի համար երջանկագույն ապագա ապահովվել:
> Ինչ ա, իրա սեփական զզվանքը հակառակ սեռի հանդեպ գոնե մի 15վայրկյանից մինչև-30  րոպե  չի կարողանում զոհի՞ հանուն *իրա սեփական երեխաների*  երջանիկ ընտանիքի ու ապագայի՞


Ունենում են: Հոմոսեքսուալ ընտանիքներից շատերի էրեխեքը ծնողներից մեկինն են: Էս հարցը կանանց դեպքում ավելի հեշտ ա, քան տղամարդկանց:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ունենում են: Հոմոսեքսուալ ընտանիքներից շատերի էրեխեքը ծնողներից մեկինն են: Էս հարցը կանանց դեպքում ավելի հեշտ ա, քան տղամարդկանց:


Իսկ եթե նույնիսկ չեն էլ ունենում, պետք ա նենց անել, որ կարողանան որդեգրեն, ոչ թե գնան էլի եսիմ ոնց ունենան։ Որ ևս մի որբ երեխա ընտանիք ձեռք բերի։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իսկ եթե նույնիսկ չեն էլ ունենում, պետք ա նենց անել, որ կարողանան որդեգրեն, ոչ թե գնան էլի եսիմ ոնց ունենան։ Որ ևս մի որբ երեխա ընտանիք ձեռք բերի։


Համաձայն եմ: Սենց թե նենց եթե նույնիսկ ծնողներից մեկը երեխա ունի, մյուսը որդեգրում ա էդ երեխային

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մի քիչ կարող ա շեղվում եմ, բայց ասեմ.
> 
> - Բազմաթիվ ընտանիքներ գիտեմ, որտեղ կան և՛ հայր, և՛ մայր, բայց բազմաթիվ պատճառներով երեխայի կյանքը լիարժեք չի անցնում, սկսած հոր ու մոր վատ հարաբերություններից, հոր և/կամ մոր երեխայի նկատմամբ վատ պահվածքից և այլն:
> - Գիտեմ բազմաթիվ ընտանիքներ, որտեղ երեխային միայն մի ծնողն է պահում (ընդ որում թե՛ միայն մայր, թե՛ միայն հայր), բայց հրաշալի են էդ անում ու երեխան լիարժեք ա մեծանում:
> 
> Այսինքն պնդում չեմ կարող անել, որ երկու ծնողով ապրելը արդեն ամեն ինչ լավ լինելու նշան է, ու ոչ էլ կարող եմ պնդում անել, որ մի ծնողով ապրելը վատ լինելու նշան է: Բայց եթե ուզում եմ խոսենք իդեալական դեպքի մասին, ապա ուզում եմ, որ երեխային մեծացնեն հայրն ու մայրը, ովքեր.
> - իրար սիրում են,
> - երեխային սիրում են ու նրա նկատմամբ հոգատար են:
> 
> ...


Արտ, իդեալական դեպքն էն ա, երբ երեխան մեծանում ա իր կենսաբանական ծնողների հետ, իսկ իր կենսաբանական ծնողներն իրար սիրող, համերաշխ ընտանիք են: Դե հիմա նայի, թե հասարակության մեջ քանի տոկոսն ա տենց: Որը բաժանված, որը արհեստական բեղմնավորմամբ սերմի դոնորից երեխա ունեցած, որը այրի, որը միասին, բայց ծեծուջարդով ու սենց-նենց, որը խոպանչի պապայով, որը չբեր ու որդեգրած երեխայով, որը միայնակ ծնողով: Ու սենց կարելի ա շարքը շարունակել: Հիմա ի՞նչ, էդ բոլոր ընտանիքների էրեխեքին հավաքենք ու լցնենք մանկատու՞ն, ինչ ա թե իդեալական ընտանիքում չեն մեծանում: Իսկ եթե չէ, ապա որտե՞ղ ա հիմնավորումը, որ միասեռական ընտանիքն էս բոլորից վատ ա, ու պետք չի թույլ տալ, որ երեխան հայտնվի էնտեղ:

----------

laro (09.11.2015), Rammstein (10.11.2015), Աթեիստ (10.11.2015), Շինարար (09.11.2015), Տրիբուն (09.11.2015)

----------


## Շինարար

> Արտ, իդեալական դեպքն էն ա, երբ երեխան մեծանում ա իր կենսաբանական ծնողների հետ, իսկ իր կենսաբանական ծնողներն իրար սիրող, համերաշխ ընտանիք են: Դե հիմա նայի, թե հասարակության մեջ քանի տոկոսն ա տենց: Որը բաժանված, որը արհեստական բեղմնավորմամբ սերմի դոնորից երեխա ունեցած, որը այրի, որը միասին, բայց ծեծուջարդով ու սենց-նենց, որը խոպանչի պապայով, որը չբեր ու որդեգրած երեխայով, որը միայնակ ծնողով: Ու սենց կարելի ա շարքը շարունակել: Հիմա ի՞նչ, էդ բոլոր ընտանիքների էրեխեքին հավաքենք ու լցնենք մանկատու՞ն, ինչ ա թե իդեալական ընտանիքում չեն մեծանում: Իսկ եթե չէ, ապա որտե՞ղ ա հիմնավորումը, որ միասեռական ընտանիքն էս բոլորից վատ ա, ու պետք չի թույլ տալ, որ երեխան հայտնվի էնտեղ:


մանկատունը պիտի ամենավերջին տարբերակը լինի, մանկատներ ընդհանրապես պիտի չլինեն, այլ խնամակալ ընտանիքներով փոխարինվեն 

բայց հասարակությանը պետք ա պատրաստել, մեր հասարակությունը շատ ա չտես, մենք ոչինչ չենք տեսել, մենք փողոցում մի քիչ շատ պարսիկ ենք տեսնում, հայալեզու ֆեյսբուքը սկսում ա ատելությունից տրաքել

Մանկավարժական ինստիտուտի մանկավարժության՝ տարրական դասարանների, ֆակուլտետի դեկանը մի օր մի կնոջ մասին ասում ա՝ նրա էրեխեն էլ լրիվ մսագունդ ա, հազար անգամ ներողություն էս արտահայտությունը մեջբերելու համար, ճիշտն ասած էդ պահին չհասկացա էլ ինչ ա ասում, մտածեցի՝ երևի չաղո ա, հետո, որ տեսա էդ էրեխուն, նիհար-միհար երեխա էր, բայց աուտիզմով, տեղ հասավ նոր

պատկերացրա՝ մանկավարժության ֆակուլտետը դեկանը էդ հոգեբանությամբ մանկավարժներ ա կրթում, հետո նրանք գնալու են ներառական դպրոցում աշխատեն, հետո էդ դասարններից մեկում աուտիզմով երեխա ա լինելու, չեմ պատկերացնում էդ մանկավարժը ոնց ա աշխատելու էդ երեխու հետ

էս ընդհանուր անհանդուրժողականության մթնոլորտի մասին, ու էս մթնոլորտում երկու հոմոսեքսուալների խնամած երեխան ո՞նց ա զերծ մնալու ցնցումներից

մեր հասարակությունում հլա թող մի երկու հրապարակային հոմոսեքսուալ զույգեր լինեն՝ հայտնիներից, մեր երկու դրական օրինակ լինի, էդ հարցը գոնե մասնակիորեն լուծվի, նոր քննարկենք երեխա որդեգրելու հարցը

նորմալ, հանդուրժող միջավայրում ես միանշանակ անընդունելի եմ համարում քննարկելն անգամ, թե ինչու երեխային պետք ա տալ հայր ու մայր ունեցող ընտանիքի ու ոչ հոմոսեքսուալների, բայց մենք Հայաստանն ենք չէ՞ քննարկում, հոմոսեքսուալների սա խնդիրները լուծել ենք, մնում ա երեխա որդեգրեն

մեզ մոտ նույնիսկ ընդդիմադիրները, ակտիվիստներից շատերը, որ դուրս են գալիս բողոքի ցույցերի, ազատություններ են պահանջում, օրինականություն են պահանջում, շատ հաճախ էդ ազատությունները պահանջում են բոլորի համար, բացի հոմոսեքսուալներից

հլա թող մեկը ծիածանագույն դրոշակով գնա որևէ բողոքի ակցիայի մասնակցի, վռազ պրովակատոր կհանեն, կծեծեն, կճամփեն, սկի Եվրամիության դրոշը մենք չենք սիրում, ի՞նչ երեխա որդեգրել

----------

Աթեիստ (10.11.2015), Տրիբուն (09.11.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Շին, եթե թեմայի վերջին գրառումները մի քիչ ուշադիր կարդաս, կնկատես, որ դուրս ենք էկել հայկական իրականությունից ու քննարկում ենք հոմոսեքսուալների` երեխա որդեգրելու հարցն ընդհանրապես: Կարծես բոլոր դեմ մարդիկ ուղղակի դեմ են, որովհետև էդպես պետք է: Ու փաստարկները շատ թույլ են:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Արտ, իդեալական դեպքն էն ա, երբ երեխան մեծանում ա իր կենսաբանական ծնողների հետ, իսկ իր կենսաբանական ծնողներն իրար սիրող, համերաշխ ընտանիք են: Դե հիմա նայի, թե հասարակության մեջ քանի տոկոսն ա տենց: Որը բաժանված, որը արհեստական բեղմնավորմամբ սերմի դոնորից երեխա ունեցած, որը այրի, որը միասին, բայց ծեծուջարդով ու սենց-նենց, որը խոպանչի պապայով, որը չբեր ու որդեգրած երեխայով, որը միայնակ ծնողով: Ու սենց կարելի ա շարքը շարունակել: Հիմա ի՞նչ, էդ բոլոր ընտանիքների էրեխեքին հավաքենք ու լցնենք մանկատու՞ն, ինչ ա թե իդեալական ընտանիքում չեն մեծանում: Իսկ եթե չէ, ապա որտե՞ղ ա հիմնավորումը, որ միասեռական ընտանիքն էս բոլորից վատ ա, ու պետք չի թույլ տալ, որ երեխան հայտնվի էնտեղ:


Էսքան ժամանակվա ամենահամոզիչ գրառումն ա. իսկականից, ո՞վ ա ասել, որ միասեռ ընտանիքը ավելի վատն ա, քան ասենք ալկոհոլիկ հեր ու մեր ունեցող ըտանիքը: Եթե ինձ որդեգրելու լինեին, ես կնախընտրեի առաջինը: 

Մնում էս ամեն ինչը դնենք հայկական դառը իրականության համատեքստում… Ալկոհոլիկ ու նառկաման հոր երեխեն որ իջնի բակ, ոչ մեկը խաթրին չի կպնի: Կարող ա մի բան էլ հարգեն, քանի որ պապան դեղ ա անում: Իսկ այ որ գեյի տղեն իջնի բակ, կարող ա սաղ քուչով տփեն, ներառյալ ալկոհոլիկի տղեն, որը կարող ա ալկոհոլիկ հոր պատճառով արդեն մի քսան հատ խռոնիկական հիվանդություն ունի: Ու ստեղ սկսվում ա որդեգրված երեխու իրավունքների հարցը: Էտ երեխեն ինչո՞վ ա մեղավոր, որ բարի նպատակներից ելնելով, իրան քցել ենք սենց քաքը, որ նույնիսկ բակ չի կարում իջնի:

----------

Շինարար (09.11.2015)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Շին, եթե թեմայի վերջին գրառումները մի քիչ ուշադիր կարդաս, կնկատես, որ դուրս ենք էկել հայկական իրականությունից ու քննարկում ենք հոմոսեքսուալների` երեխա որդեգրելու հարցն ընդհանրապես: Կարծես բոլոր դեմ մարդիկ ուղղակի դեմ են, որովհետև էդպես պետք է: Ու փաստարկները շատ թույլ են:


Փաստորեն, ես էլ էս չէի ջեկել։  :LOL:  

Ես կողմ եմ։ Թող սաղ մարդիկ կարանան երեխա որդեգրեն՝ անկախ սեռական կողմնորոշումից, ու թող ոչ մի երեխա մանկատանը չմնա։ Ու թող բոլորը երջանիկ ու համերաշխ ապրեն։ Հորս արև, եթե մի գրամ սարկազմով եմ գրում։

----------

Շինարար (09.11.2015)

----------


## Ruby Rue

> Էսքան ժամանակվա ամենահամոզիչ գրառումն ա. իսկականից, ո՞վ ա ասել, որ միասեռ ընտանիքը ավելի վատն ա, քան ասենք ալկոհոլիկ հեր ու մեր ունեցող ըտանիքը: Եթե ինձ որդեգրելու լինեին, ես կնախընտրեի առաջինը: 
> 
> Մնում էս ամեն ինչը դնենք հայկական դառը իրականության համատեքստում… Ալկոհոլիկ ու նառկաման հոր երեխեն որ իջնի բակ, ոչ մեկը խաթրին չի կպնի: Կարող ա մի բան էլ հարգեն, քանի որ պապան դեղ ա անում: Իսկ այ որ գեյի տղեն իջնի բակ, կարող ա սաղ քուչով տփեն, ներառյալ ալկոհոլիկի տղեն, որը կարող ա ալկոհոլիկ հոր պատճառով արդեն մի քսան հատ խռոնիկական հիվանդություն ունի: Ու ստեղ սկսվում ա որդեգրված երեխու իրավունքների հարցը: Էտ երեխեն ինչո՞վ ա մեղավոր, որ բարի նպատակներից ելնելով, իրան քցել ենք սենց քաքը, որ նույնիսկ բակ չի կարում իջնի:


Ի դեպ, ալկոհոլից կամ թմրանյութերից կախվածություն ունեցող ծնողների երեխան չպիտի էդ ընտանիքում ապրի քանի դեռ ծնողները վերականգնողական բուժում չեն անցել: 
Ես մի զույգի է ճանաչում, երկուսն էլ հաշմանդամություն ունեն` մեկը տեղաշարժման, մյուսը` տեսողության հետ կապված: Իրենց երեխայի հետ բակում ոչ ոք չի խաղում, ուր գնում է, ասում են քո մաման-պապան եսիմինչ են, քո հետ չենք խաղա: Բայց իրենք հավեսին, իրար սիրող ընտանիք են ու երեխայի համար ամեն ինչ անում են: Հիմա ի՞նչ, էդ մարդիկ երեխա չունենային, ինչ է թե բակում նեղացնելու են:

Իսկ էս թեման հիմնականում ոչ հայկական համատեքստում ա քննարկվում: Մեզ մոտ ԼԳԲՏ ակտիվիստներն իսկի ամուսնանալու իրավունքից չեն խոսում, որովհետև հայաստանցիների մեծ մասը քիչ ա մնում Իսլամական պետության պաշտոնական ներկայացուցչություն բացեն Հայաստանում:
 Իսկ էն երկրներում, որտեղ նույնասեռական մարդիկ ամուսնանալու իրավունք ունեն, հասարակությունը նորմալ վերաբերմունք ունի, երեխաները դպրոցում սեռական դաստիարակություն են ստանում, որի ժամանակ սովորում են «ոչ ավանդական» ընտանիքների մասին, էլ խնդիրը ո՞րն ա:

----------

Cassiopeia (10.11.2015), Rammstein (10.11.2015), Աթեիստ (10.11.2015)

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին, եթե թեմայի վերջին գրառումները մի քիչ ուշադիր կարդաս, կնկատես, որ դուրս ենք էկել հայկական իրականությունից ու քննարկում ենք հոմոսեքսուալների` երեխա որդեգրելու հարցն ընդհանրապես: Կարծես բոլոր դեմ մարդիկ ուղղակի դեմ են, որովհետև էդպես պետք է: Ու փաստարկները շատ թույլ են:


ինձ թվացելա Հայաստանից ենք խոսում

----------

Աթեիստ (10.11.2015)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Իսկ էն երկրներում, որտեղ նույնասեռական մարդիկ ամուսնանալու իրավունք ունեն, հասարակությունը նորմալ վերաբերմունք ունի, երեխաները դպրոցում սեռական դաստիարակություն են ստանում, որի ժամանակ սովորում են «ոչ ավանդական» ընտանիքների մասին, էլ խնդիրը ո՞րն ա:


Չգիտեմ խնդիրը որն ա։ Դու ասա խնդիրը որն ա, որ Գերմանիայի պես երկրում դեռ լիարժեք օրենքը էտ իրավունքը չի սահմանում, Իտալիայում ու Պորտուգալիայում դեռ չեն էլ մտածում էտ մասին, ԱՄՆ-ում օրենքը էս տարի ընդունեցին, քանի որ Օբաման նախընտրական խոստումներից էր, բայց հասարակությունը միանշանակ չի վերաբերվում, ու սենց լիքը այլ դեպքեր։

----------


## Շինարար

> Չգիտեմ խնդիրը որն ա։ Դու ասա խնդիրը որն ա, որ Գերմանիայի պես երկրում դեռ լիարժեք օրենքը էտ իրավունքը չի սահմանում, Իտալիայում ու Պորտուգալիայում դեռ չեն էլ մտածում էտ մասին, ԱՄՆ-ում օրենքը էս տարի ընդունեցին, քանի որ Օբաման նախընտրական խոստումներից էր, բայց հասարակությունը միանշանակ չի վերաբերվում, ու սենց լիքը այլ դեպքեր։


դե շարժվում ա նրան, որ վերջում կընդունեն, թույլ կտան։ խնդիրը հասարակության պատրաստ լինելն ա։  ուժեղ ղեկավարներ են պետք, օբաման շատ բան թողեց ամենավերջին։ հենա կարդում եմ՝ մերկելը փախստականներին ընդունելու պատճառով վարկանիշը կորցնում ա։ բարդա համայնքը զորեղ է

----------

Տրիբուն (10.11.2015)

----------


## Զաքար

Ժողովուրդ, հոմոսեքսուալների վերաբերյալ այլ թեմաներ կա՞ն Ակումբում։ Լիքը բան կա ասելու, բայց վերնագիրից անդին։  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ժողովուրդ, հոմոսեքսուալների վերաբերյալ այլ թեմաներ կա՞ն Ակումբում։ Լիքը բան կա ասելու, բայց վերնագիրից անդին։


Կան, բայց կարծեմ բոլորը փակ են, որովհետև ժամանակին գզվռտոցի են վերածվել: Թե կուզես, նորը բաց

----------

Աթեիստ (10.11.2015)

----------


## Շինարար

> Ժողովուրդ, հոմոսեքսուալների վերաբերյալ այլ թեմաներ կա՞ն Ակումբում։ Լիքը բան կա ասելու, բայց վերնագիրից անդին։


Կարաս դու բացես, մի քիչ էլ էնտեղ կռվենք

----------

Զաքար (10.11.2015)

----------


## Զաքար

> Կան, բայց կարծեմ բոլորը փակ են, որովհետև ժամանակին գզվռտոցի են վերածվել: Թե կուզես, նորը բաց


Ուղղակի չգիտեմ, թե ո՞նց են թեմա բացում։ Հեռախոսով լինո՞ւմ է։

----------


## Զաքար

Մեկ էլ մի հարց ունեմ։ Նախ ասեմ, որ  այդքան էլ տեղեկացված չեմ հեմոսեքսուլների կենսաբանակն վիճակից ու թեմայում մի քանի էջ թերթելով չստացա բավարար պատասխան։ 
Երեխան մեծանալով հոմոսեքսուալ զույգերից կառուցված ընտանիքում, արդյո՞ք ձեռք չի բերի հոմոսեքսուալի հատկանիշներ, որոնք ամենայն հավանականությամբ կդառնան նրա էական հատկանիշները։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մեկ էլ մի հարց ունեմ։ Նախ ասեմ, որ  այդքան էլ տեղեկացված չեմ հեմոսեքսուլների կենսաբանակն վիճակից ու թեմայում մի քանի էջ թերթելով չստացա բավարար պատասխան։ 
> Երեխան մեծանալով հոմոսեքսուալ զույգերից կառուցված ընտանիքում, արդյո՞ք ձեռք չի բերի հոմոսեքսուալի հատկանիշներ, որոնք ամենայն հավանականությամբ կդառնան նրա էական հատկանիշները։


Չէ  :Smile:

----------

Աթեիստ (10.11.2015)

----------


## Զաքար

> Չէ


Ճիշտն ասած, մի քիչ դժվար եմ ըմբռնում, բայց հասկանում, որ լինում է քո ասածի պես։ 
Մի անգամ բժշկական գրականության մեջ հանդիպեցի, որ տղան մեծանալով կանանց շրջապատում, համեմատաբար կորցնում է տղայական վարքը։ Մեկ էլ շուրջս նայելով եմ կարծում, որ երեխան ավելի շատ ընդօրինակում է, քան անհատականություն ձևավորվում։ Օրինակ, երբ երեխան մեծանում է հանցագործների շրջապատում, որտեղ գաղափար-ընկալումները բավականին այլ են, թե՛ բնույթով, թե՛ որակով, ապա հիմնականում ինքն էլ է աշխարհն ընկալում ու աշխարհին վերաբերվում նույն կերպ, ինչպես իր շուրջն է։ 

Ես իհարկե, վստսհում եմ քո պատասխանին, Բյուր ջան, սակայն, ինչ-որ չափով մնում եմ այն կարծիքին, որ հոմոսեքսուալների զույգից կառուցված ընտանիքը խթան, շարժառիթ է երեխայի մեջ այդ երևույթը զարգացնելու համար։  :Smile:

----------

Malxas (10.11.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ճիշտն ասած, մի քիչ դժվար եմ ըմբռնում, բայց հասկանում, որ լինում է քո ասածի պես։ 
> Մի անգամ բժշկական գրականության մեջ հանդիպեցի, որ տղան մեծանալով կանանց շրջապատում, համեմատաբար կորցնում է տղայական վարքը։ Մեկ էլ շուրջս նայելով եմ կարծում, որ երեխան ավելի շատ ընդօրինակում է, քան անհատականություն ձևավորվում։ Օրինակ, երբ երեխան մեծանում է հանցագործների շրջապատում, որտեղ գաղափար-ընկալումները բավականին այլ են, թե՛ բնույթով, թե՛ որակով, ապա հիմնականում ինքն էլ է աշխարհն ընկալում ու աշխարհին վերաբերվում նույն կերպ, ինչպես իր շուրջն է։ 
> 
> Ես իհարկե, վստսհում եմ քո պատասխանին, Բյուր ջան, սակայն, ինչ-որ չափով մնում եմ այն կարծիքին, որ հոմոսեքսուալների զույգից կառուցված ընտանիքը խթան, շարժառիթ է երեխայի մեջ այդ երևույթը զարգացնելու համար։


Արի մի քանի բան պարզաբանենք  :Smile: 
1. Հոմոսեքսուալիզմի պատճառները հայտնի չեն: Այսինքն, ո՛չ միջավայրը կապ ունի, ո՛չ կենսաբանությունը
2. Կանացի վարքագիծը չի ենթադրում հոմոսեքսուալիզմ: Կանացի վարքագիծը տվյալ միջավայրում ստերեոտիպորեն ընդունված կանացի վարքագիծ ա, հոմոսեքսուալիզմը՝ սեռական հետաքրքրվածություն նույն սեռով: 
3. Հոմոսեքսուալիզմն աշխարհի ընկալում չի, դաստիարակություն չի, այլ սեռական կողմնորոշում
4. Որևէ ապացույց չկա, որ հոմոսեքսուալ ընտանիքներում մեծացող երեխան ավելի հակված է հոմոսեքսուալ լինելուն: Բայց եթե նույնիսկ լիներ ապացույց, է ոչինչ, թող լինի հոմոսեքսուալ: Ի՞նչ կա դրա մեջ:

----------


## Զաքար

> Արի մի քանի բան պարզաբանենք 
> 1. Հոմոսեքսուալիզմի պատճառները հայտնի չեն: Այսինքն, ո՛չ միջավայրը կապ ունի, ո՛չ կենսաբանությունը
> 2. Կանացի վարքագիծը չի ենթադրում հոմոսեքսուալիզմ: Կանացի վարքագիծը տվյալ միջավայրում ստերեոտիպորեն ընդունված կանացի վարքագիծ ա, հոմոսեքսուալիզմը՝ սեռական հետաքրքրվածություն նույն սեռով: 
> 3. Հոմոսեքսուալիզմն աշխարհի ընկալում չի, դաստիարակություն չի, այլ սեռական կողմնորոշում
> 4. Որևէ ապացույց չկա, որ հոմոսեքսուալ ընտանիքներում մեծացող երեխան ավելի հակված է հոմոսեքսուալ լինելուն:


Համաձայն եմ, բայց և չեմ բացառում, որ միտքը կարող է բնազդին խաբել կամ ազդեցությունը պատրանք ստեղծի առարկայի կողմնորոշման հարցում կամ ընկճվածություն առաջացնի ներքաշխարհում. օրինակ ինչպես զգայարաններն են մտքին խաբում, առաջացնում պատրանքներ ...։



> Բայց եթե նույնիսկ լիներ ապացույց, է ոչինչ, թող լինի հոմոսեքսուալ: Ի՞նչ կա դրա մեջ:


Ճիշտ է, ինձ ամենևին չի հետաքրքրում դիմացինիս անկողնային կողմնորոշումը, բայց մեկ է ես դրան խթանելու իմաստը չեմ տեսնում, ընդհակառակը, շատանալուց լավ հոտ չեմ առնում։ Նաև բնությունից հեռվանալուն եմ դեմ։ Ես հուսով եմ, որ այդ հարցը մի օր կլուծվի, երբ գեների իշխանությունն անցնի մարդու ձեռքը։  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ճիշտ է, ինձ ամենևին չի հետաքրքրում դիմացինիս անկողնային կողմնորոշումը, բայց մեկ է ես դրան խթանելու իմաստը չեմ տեսնում, ընդհակառակը, շատանալուց լավ հոտ չեմ առնում։ Նաև բնությունից հեռվանալուն եմ դեմ։ Ես հուսով եմ, որ այդ հարցը մի օր կլուծվի, երբ գեների իշխանությունն անցնի մարդու ձեռքը։


Նորից մի քանի պարզաբանում  :Smile: 
1. Հոմոսեքսուալիզմը բնությունից հեռու չի, բնության մեջ բազմիցս նկարագրվել են հոմոսեքսուալիզմի դեպքեր
2. Շատանալու վտանգ չկա, ոնց եղել է բնակչության 5-10 տոկոսը, էդպես էլ շարունակվում է
3. Եթե նույնիսկ շատանա, ի՞նչ կա դրա մեջ

----------

Աթեիստ (10.11.2015)

----------


## Զաքար

> Նորից մի քանի պարզաբանում 
> 1. Հոմոսեքսուալիզմը բնությունից հեռու չի, բնության մեջ բազմիցս նկարագրվել են հոմոսեքսուալիզմի դեպքեր
> 2. Շատանալու վտանգ չկա, ոնց եղել է բնակչության 5-10 տոկոսը, էդպես էլ շարունակվում է
> 3. Եթե նույնիսկ շատանա, ի՞նչ կա դրա մեջ


Բնությունից հեռվանալ ասելով նկատի ունեի հետևանքը, այսինքն եթե շատանան, ծնելիության քանակը կնվազի ու ամենայան հավանականությամբ մարդը հույսը կդինի արհեստական բեղմնավորումների վրա, իսկ դա, գոնե ինձ համար հավանելի չէ։ Թե չէ, գիտեմ, որ կենդանական աշխարհում շատ են նկատվում հոմոսեքսուալ երևույթներ։  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բնությունից հեռվանալ ասելով նկատի ունեի հետևանքը, այսինքն եթե շատանան, ծնելիության քանակը կնվազի ու ամենայան հավանականությամբ մարդը հույսը կդինի արհեստական բեղմնավորումների վրա, իսկ դա, գոնե ինձ համար հավանելի չէ։ Թե չէ, գիտեմ, որ կենդանական աշխարհում շատ են նկատվում հոմոսեքսուալ երևույթներ։


Ինձ թվում ա՝ բնությանը հիմա ձեռնտու ա ծնելիության նվազելը:

----------


## Շինարար

> 3. Եթե նույնիսկ շատանա, ի՞նչ կա դրա մեջ


Միլիոն տոկոս, եթե մի բան նորմալ ենք համարում, անհասկանալի ա վախը դրա տարածումից:

----------


## Զաքար

> Ինձ թվում ա՝ բնությանը հիմա ձեռնտու ա ծնելիության նվազելը:


Իսկ ես այդպես չեմ կարծում, ըստ իս, բնությանը մարդկային որակ է պետք, բայց սա մոլորակային մասշտաբով։ Բայց քեզ հասկանալու համար կարելի է մեկ սարոյանական հարց տալ. եթե մարդը պակասի մոլորակում, էական բան մը կփոխվի՞։   :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իսկ ես այդպես չեմ կարծում, ըստ իս, բնությանը մարդկային որակ է պետք, բայց սա մոլորակային մասշտաբով։ Բայց քեզ հասկանալու համար կարելի է մեկ սարոյանական հարց տալ. եթե մարդը պակասի մոլորակում, էական բան մը կփոխվի՞։


Ես էնքան պակասելու մասին չեմ խոսում, ինչքան չշատանալու: Մոլորակի ռեսուրսներն ի վերջո անսպառ չեն:

----------


## Զաքար

> Միլիոն տոկոս, եթե մի բան նորմալ ենք համարում, անհասկանալի ա վախը դրա տարածումից:


Նորմալ է, երբ մարդը փորձում է նոր քաղաքակրթություններ ստեղծել, բայց վախ կա, որ աստղային անդառնալի պատերազմներ առաջ կգան։  :Wink:

----------


## Զաքար

Հոմոսեքսուալների վերաբերյալ նման թեմա տեսնելուց, պարզապես զարմանում եմ, խոսքը Հայաստանի դեպքում է։ 
Հայաստանում հատկապես կալանավայրերում հոմոսեքսուալիստը գոյատևում է բառի բուն իմաստով ստրուկի կարգավիճակով։ Որքան տհաճ գործ կա նրանք են պարտադրված անում, չունեն իրավասություն, անընդհատ ստորացվում են ու էլ չասեմ։ Պարզապես զարմանում եմ, թե ինչպե՞ս կարելի է խոսել երեխաներ որդեգրելու մասին, երբ էս պատկերն  Հայաստանում։

----------


## Աթեիստ

Զաքար ջան, նույնասեռականության երևույթը հասկանալու համար ասեմ, որ այն շատ նման ա ձախլիկությանը: 
Պատճառները պարզ չեն, ժառանգական չի, չի «բուժվում», ժամանակին վառում էին, սովետում «բուժում», հիմա ընդունում են որպես նորմա:

----------

Ձայնալար (11.11.2015)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Այսինքն ինչքան ուզում ա ծնողները ձախլիկ լինեն, դա չի կարա ազդի երեխայի վրա:

----------


## Զաքար

Աթեիստ ջան, ես բան չունեմ իրենց դեմ։ Ինձ համար երևույթը նորմալ է, սակայն դիմացինին, որպես այլ ընդունելու համատեքստում։ Պարզապես խնդիրը մի տեսակ էութենական է։ Ու էս նույնը շատերի մոտ եմ նկատում։ Սա մարդու մեջ արտահայտվում է, երբ բանն իրեն է հասնում։ Վերջին հաշվով երևույթը բնության հակասություն է (ինձ համար, էլի), որին նորմալ եմ վերաբերվում։ 




> Այսինքն ինչքան ուզում ա ծնողները ձախլիկ լինեն, դա չի կարա ազդի երեխայի վրա:


Էստեղ ես հակասություն եմ տեսնում, եղբայր, համենայնդեպս այլ օրինակները դրա հավաստիության մասին շատ քիչ են խոսում։ 

Իսկ դու կամ էստեղ որևէ մեկը նմանատիպ օրինակներ ունի՞, գիտի՞։

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Չգիտեմ խնդիրը որն ա։ Դու ասա խնդիրը որն ա, որ Գերմանիայի պես երկրում դեռ լիարժեք օրենքը էտ իրավունքը չի սահմանում, Իտալիայում ու Պորտուգալիայում դեռ չեն էլ մտածում էտ մասին, ԱՄՆ-ում օրենքը էս տարի ընդունեցին, քանի որ Օբաման նախընտրական խոստումներից էր, բայց հասարակությունը միանշանակ չի վերաբերվում, ու սենց լիքը այլ դեպքեր։


Հասարակության վերաբերմունքը շատ դեպքերում շատ սխալ վերաբերմունք ա: Եթե մենակ հասարակության վերաբերմունքին նայեինք, կարող ա հիմա էլ ԱՄՆ-ի հարավում ստրկատիրությունը օրինական լիներ, կանայք ընտրելու իրավունք չունենային ու բոլոր կարմրահեր աղջիկներին որպես վհուկ վառեին կրակի վրա: Շատ հարցերում հասարակությունը բավականին մեծ էվոլուցիա է անցնում, մինչև որոշակի բաներին նորմալ ու ադեկվատ է վերաբերվում: Ես օրինակ շատ էի ուրախացել, երբ Իռլանդիայի պես կաթոլիկ ու բավականին պահպանողական երկիրը հանրաքվեի շնորհիվ կարողացավ նույնասեռական ամուսնությունները օրինականացնել:

Գերմանիայում, Իտալիայում ու Պորտուգալիայում էլ շուտով կփոխվի: Իսպանիան էլ, որը հիմա Եվրոպայի թերևս ամենալիբերալ երկիրն է նույնասեռականների համար, ընդամենը մի 40-50 տարի առաջ Ֆրանկոյի դիկտատուրայի ժամանակ Եվրոպայի ամենապահպանողական ու հոմոֆոբ երկրներից մեկն էր:

----------

Ruby Rue (10.11.2015)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Այսինքն ինչքան ուզում ա ծնողները ձախլիկ լինեն, դա չի կարա ազդի երեխայի վրա:


Զդռասծյե
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Handed...enetic_factors

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Զդռասծյե
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Handed...enetic_factors


Էս էն անեգդոտը եղավ ․․․ Մեկը գնում ա բժիշկի ասում ա․ 
- Բժիշկ, չբեր եմ
- Ո՞նց իմացար
- Մեր մոտ ցեղական ա, հերս էլ չբեր, պապս էլ չբեր ․․․․

----------


## Վիշապ

Ոնց հասկանում եմ, տենդենց կա համարելու, թե հոմոսեքսուալիզմը նորմալ է, ու խնդիր կա սա անհանդուրժող հասարակության գլուխը մտցնելու, որպեսզի հասարակությունը հանգստանա (նորմալ ա, նորմա՜լ)։
Եթե այդպես է, ապա իմ կարծիքով սխալ է էդ ուղղությամբ գնալը։ 
Հոմոսեքսուալիզմը նորմալ չի, շեղում է, բայց մեկ է այդ մարդիկ պետք է իրավահավասար լինեն, ինչպես ցանկացած այլ ֆիզիոլոգիական խնդիրներ ունեցող մարդիկ` առանց բացառությունների, ու պիտի ունենան երեխա ունենալու իրավունք։ 
Վերջացավ։ 
Հասարակության ամենալայն, ստանդարտ, միագույն, միաձև, միադեմ, միանման շերտը լավ կլինի հանդուրժող ադեկվատ *մարդկային* լինի հասարկության փոքր ու մի քիչ տարբերվող շերտերի նկատմամբ։ Ֆաշիզմ, դիսկրիմինացիա, ատելություն սրանք լավ բաներ չեն չէ՞։ Մարդ կա՞, որ իրեն լավ կզգա, որ օրենքով չորով արգելվի հոմոսեքսուալների երեխա ունենալու կամ որդեգրելու իրավունքը, եթե հա, ես 99% վստահ եմ, որ էդ նույն մարդը խտրական վերաբերմունք ունի նաև մուգ մաշկ ունեցողների, պարսիկների, անձեռուոտ հաշմանդամների, կակազողների ու էլի այլ տարբերվողների նկատմամբ ու ուզում ա սաղ իր նման բեգեմոտ լինեն։
Օրինակ ինչի՞ չի քննարկվում ասենք խրոնիկական ռևմատիզմով կամ ասենք սրտի արատով տառապող մարդկանց երեխա ունենալու իրավունքը (հավանականություն կա, հիվանդությունը փոխանցվի երեխաներին), կամ ասենք ինչու չի քննակվում 
հենաշարժողական ծանր խնդիր ունեցողների կամ խուլուհամրերի երեխա որդեգրելու իրավունքը (կարող ա էրեխեն ծարավ ա, ժամանակին չհասցնեն ջուր տան, մեռնի),
ու հատկապես քննարկվում է հոմոսեքսուալներինը, որոնք *մեծ հավանականությամբ* որդեգրելու են սեռական նորմալ կողմնորոշման հակում ունեցող երեխաների ու *մեծ հավանականությամբ* որևէ պրոբլեմ չեն ստեղծելու այդ երեխաների համար (կամ, ոչ ավելին քան այլ «տարբերվողները»)։ 
Հա՜ թեման սեքսի մասին ա, yay!

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Էս էն անեգդոտը եղավ ․․․ Մեկը գնում ա բժիշկի ասում ա․ 
> - Բժիշկ, չբեր եմ
> - Ո՞նց իմացար
> - Մեր մոտ ցեղական ա, հերս էլ չբեր, պապս էլ չբեր ․․․․


Չէ, էդ անեկդոտը չեղավ: Վիկիպեդիայում կոնկրետ հետազոտության վրա հղում է բերվում, ըստ որի ձախլիկության մեջ ժառանգականության գործոն կա ու բավական զգալի չափով: Եթե այլ հետազոտություն կա այլ եզրակացություններով, տուր հղումը, կնայեմ: Հասկանում եմ, թեմայի հետ այնքան էլ կապ չունի, բայց դե որ խոսք գնաց, ասի ասեմ:

----------

Աթեիստ (11.11.2015)

----------


## anhush

> Վերջին հաշվով երևույթը բնության հակասություն է (ինձ համար, էլի), որին նորմալ եմ վերաբերվում։


Զաքար, ինչքան հասկանում եմ դու բնության հետ մարդու ցանցած հարաբերությանը նորմալ էս հա՞ վերաբերվում:

----------


## anhush

> Չէ, էդ անեկդոտը չեղավ: Վիկիպեդիայում կոնկրետ հետազոտության վրա հղում է բերվում, ըստ որի ձախլիկության մեջ ժառանգականության գործոն կա ու բավական զգալի չափով: Եթե այլ հետազոտություն կա այլ եզրակացություններով, տուր հղումը, կնայեմ: Հասկանում եմ, թեմայի հետ այնքան էլ կապ չունի, բայց դե որ խոսք գնաց, ասի ասեմ:


ձախլիկույթանը ժառանգականության չեմ կարող ասել, բայց այ գոմիկությունը վարակիչ հիվանդություն ա: 
Նայել - Սոդոմ և Գոմոր քաղաքների քաղաքային բնակչությանը և H&M խանութների ցանցի վաճառողներին, եթե հնարավորություն գտնվի  :Wink:  
Ընդ որում դա Հայ Առաքելական քրիստոնեական կրոնական պատմություն չի, ու դրա դեմ անգամ Դարվինը հակառակ տեսություն չի բերել : 
Ու երեխան գտնվում ա ռիսկային գոտում:

----------


## Sagittarius

> ձախլիկույթանը ժառանգականության չեմ կարող ասել, բայց այ գոմիկությունը վարակիչ հիվանդություն ա: 
> Նայել - Սոդոմ և Գոմոր քաղաքների քաղաքային բնակչությանը և H&M խանութների ցանցի վաճառողներին, եթե հնարավորություն գտնվի  
> Ընդ որում դա Հայ Առաքելական քրիստոնեական կրոնական պատմություն չի, ու դրա դեմ անգամ Դարվինը հակառակ տեսություն չի բերել : 
> Ու երեխան գտնվում ա ռիսկային գոտում:


վտֆ  :LOL:  
անհուշ, իսկ հիմա շունչ քաշելով. ի՞նչ էիր ասում

----------


## Արամ

> ձախլիկույթանը ժառանգականության չեմ կարող ասել, բայց այ գոմիկությունը վարակիչ հիվանդություն ա: 
> Նայել - Սոդոմ և Գոմոր քաղաքների քաղաքային բնակչությանը և H&M խանութների ցանցի վաճառողներին, եթե հնարավորություն գտնվի  
> Ընդ որում դա Հայ Առաքելական քրիստոնեական կրոնական պատմություն չի, ու դրա դեմ անգամ Դարվինը հակառակ տեսություն չի բերել : 
> Ու երեխան գտնվում ա ռիսկային գոտում:


(c) Google Translate

----------

Alphaone (17.11.2015), մարիօ (12.11.2015)

----------


## Շինարար

> Իսկ էն երկրներում, որտեղ նույնասեռական մարդիկ ամուսնանալու իրավունք ունեն, հասարակությունը նորմալ վերաբերմունք ունի, երեխաները դպրոցում սեռական դաստիարակություն են ստանում, որի ժամանակ սովորում են «ոչ ավանդական» ընտանիքների մասին, էլ խնդիրը ո՞րն ա:


էստեղ երկու շաբաթվա մեջ երկու աղջիկ ինքնասպան եղան: Պաշտոնապես չեն ասում նույնիսկ որ ինքնասպան են եղել, ասում են՝ վատացան, տարան հիվանդանոց, մահացան: Ուրեմն ըստ հավաստի բամբասանքների իրանք բիսեքսուալ էին, ու նաև մոտ ընկերներ: Շրջապատում ճնշման են ենթարկվել: Ըստ մամուլի հրապարակումների՝ Սենթ Էնդրյուսը էնտեղը, որտեղ եմ, Մեծ Բրիտանիայում հոմոսքեսուալների համար ամենալավ, հարմարավետ վայրերից մեկն ա: Ասելս ինչ ա՝ ոչ մի տեղ էլ հասարակությունը էդպես միանշանակ հանդուրժող չի: Մեր ունեցած օրինակները հիմնականում ապահովված մարդիկ են, ովքեր իրանց ֆինանսական հնարավորությունների շնորհիվ կարողանում են իրանց ու իրանց երեխաների համար էնպիսի միջավայր ապահովել, որն ուզում են: Հայաստանում էլ հարուստ մարդն իւնչ ուզի կանի: Ասենք՝ Դոդի Գագոն ու Լֆիկը եթե ամուսնանան ու երեխա որդեգրեն, իրանց ոչ ու իրանց էրեխուն ոչ մեկ չի ասի աչքիդ հետևը ունք կա, սաղ կուզեն հետը խաղան, իրանց էրեխու կողմից ծեծվեն, եթե նույնիսկ ուժեղ են էդ էրեխուց:

----------

John (12.11.2015), Տրիբուն (12.11.2015)

----------


## Smokie

> Առաջ ոնց էլ լիներ, գոնե մի բան ինձ հուշտ էր անում,  հեռու պահում: Հիմա, երբ տվյալ իրավիճակին ավելի ռեալ եմ նայում՝ շա՜տ  ավելի թեթև եմ տանում: Էդքան հետաքրքրում էր թեման, բայց ամենաքիչ  տեղեկացվածը երևի ես էի:
> 
> Ժամանակին որևէ մեկի մտքով կանցնե՞ր արդյոք պաշտպանել միասեռականությունը՝  պայքարել նրանց իրավունքի համար: Կոնկրետ ես նման բաներ չեմ տեսել ու լսել  օրինակ 4 տարի առաջ, երևի էդ աստիճանի տարածված չէր դեռ:  Հա՛, էլի թող ունենան իրենց կյանքը, իրենց իրավունքը, լինի իրենց խնդիրը,  բայց էդ շքերթներով ու պրոպագանդաներով էլ իրենք են ճնշում ո՛չ միասեռական  հասարակությանը: Նորմալ ա՞ որ որոշ երկրներում հիմա ընդունված են, ոչ թե  հայր, կամ մայր հասկացությունները՝ այլ ծնող 1, ծնող 2: Առաջ որևէ մեկի  մտքով կանցնե՞ր, որ 12 տարեկանից ի՛նքն է որոշելու, տղա՞ լինի, թե՞ աղջիկ  ու մինչ էդ ոչ մեկ իրավունք չունի իր սեռը նշելու: Գուցե վատագույնը դեռ  առջևում է:  Մարդիկ չեն ծնվում այդպիսինը՝ դառնում են ուրիշների ազդեցության տակ,  ժամանակի հետ բարքերն էլ, մարդիկ էլ փոխվում են, պակասում ա  չափավորությունը: Անկախ ամեն ինչից հուսով եմ հայերը նշածս  ծայրահեղություններին չեն հասնի: Էս ամենը հաստատ լավ բանի չեն բերելու:
> 
> Եթե հաստատ իմանամ, որ դիմացինը այդպիսինը լինելով` իր հերթին քո որոշումն է հարգում, էլ ինչու՞մն է խնդիրը, Աստված իր հետ: Էդ հանգամանքն անգամ չէր խանգարի ինձ իր հետ ընկերություն անել անհրաժեշտության դեպքում: 
> Ու կարծում եմ ինչքանով իրենք իրավունք չունեն փոխելու դիմացինի  ապրելակերպն ու մտածելակերպը, նույնքանով էլ վերջիններս իրավունք չունեն  որոշելու, պե՞տք է նրանց վառել, թե՞ չէ. կամ նրանք մարդ կոչվելու իրավունք  ունե՞ն, թե՞ չէ:


Ես իրոք սկսում եմ վախենալ, որ եթե էսպես շարունակվի, միասեռականությունը էլ փոքրամասնություն չի լինի: Այ դա հաստատ նորմալ չի, լավ չի: Մարդիկ նույնասեռական չեն ծնվում՝ այլ դառնում են, մանավանդ վերջերս են սկսել դառնալ: Կարող ա՞ մի օր էլ բոլոր ցանկացողները համախմբված, ձեռք-ձեռքի տված անցնեն ծիածանի տակով: :Jpit:  
Մի բանից էլ եմ սկսել վախենալ, մի վտանգավոր օրենքից, հօգուտ գեյերի... վախենում եմ նույնիսկ խոսել դրա մասին... ակամայից նման գաղափար տալ: :Scare:  :Jpit:

----------

anhush (12.11.2015), Malxas (12.11.2015)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ես իրոք սկսում եմ վախենալ, որ եթե էսպես շարունակվի, միասեռականությունը էլ փոքրամասնություն չի լինի: Այ դա հաստատ նորմալ չի, լավ չի: Մարդիկ նույնասեռական չեն ծնվում՝ այլ դառնում են, մանավանդ վերջերս են սկսել դառնալ: Կարող ա՞ մի օր էլ բոլոր ցանկացողները համախմբված, ձեռք-ձեռքի տված անցնեն ծիածանի տակով: 
> Մի բանից էլ եմ սկսել վախենալ, մի վտանգավոր օրենքից, հօգուտ գեյերի... վախենում եմ նույնիսկ խոսել դրա մասին... ակամայից նման գաղափար տալ:


1. Նույնասեռական չեն դառնում, ծնվում են: Նույնասեռականությունը ընտրություն չի, մարդ չի կարա ասել, թե վերջ, ես էսօրվանից գեյ եմ, կամ հոգնեցի գեյ լինելուց, դառնում եմ straight
2. Նույնասեռականները չեն «շատանում», մարդկանց որոշակի տոկոս (մոտ 5-10%-ը), նույնասեռական է ու էս տոկոսը ոչ ավելանում է, ոչ էլ նվազում: Էն որ դու շրջապատումդ շատ չես տեսնում նույնասեռական մարդկանց, դա չի նշանակում, որ նրանք չկան: Քանի որ Հայաստանում նույնասեռականները ճնշված են, նույնասեռական անձանց մեծ մասը վախենում է բացահայտ խոսել իր սեռական կողմնորոշման մասին:
3. Շարունակիր վախենալը, ու եթե թեմայից շատ տեղեկացված չես, ավելի լավ ա շատ կարդա, քիչ գրի:

----------

Alphaone (17.11.2015), Rammstein (13.11.2015), Ruby Rue (12.11.2015), Աթեիստ (12.11.2015), Վոլտերա (13.11.2015)

----------


## Smokie

> 1. Նույնասեռական չեն դառնում, ծնվում են: Նույնասեռականությունը ընտրություն չի, մարդ չի կարա ասել, թե վերջ, ես էսօրվանից գեյ եմ, կամ հոգնեցի գեյ լինելուց, դառնում եմ straight
> 2. Նույնասեռականները չեն «շատանում», մարդկանց որոշակի տոկոս (մոտ 5-10%-ը), նույնասեռական է ու էս տոկոսը ոչ ավելանում է, ոչ էլ նվազում: Էն որ դու շրջապատումդ շատ չես տեսնում նույնասեռական մարդկանց, դա չի նշանակում, որ նրանք չկան: Քանի որ Հայաստանում նույնասեռականները ճնշված են, նույնասեռական անձանց մեծ մասը վախենում է բացահայտ խոսել իր սեռական կողմնորոշման մասին:
> 3. Շարունակիր վախենալը, ու եթե թեմայից շատ տեղեկացված չես, ավելի լավ ա շատ կարդա, քիչ գրի:


1. Էդ դեպքում ինչու՞ ա հատկապես վերջերս էդ թեման ակտուալ դարձել, առաջ իրենց մտքով կանցնե՞ր նույնասեռական լինել, կամ որևէ մեկի մտքով կանցնե՞ր էդպես պաշտպանել իրենց:
2. Որտե՞ղ ա երաշխիքը, որ էդ տոկոսները էդքան հաստատուն են՝ ես կարծում եմ ինչքան շատ պայքարեն ու պաշտպանվեն, էդքան կառիթավորվեն ու շատ-շատերին կփոխեն: Ճիշտ ա ես անձամբ իրենց չեմ տեսել/տեսնում բայց էսօրվա դրությամբ շատ ավելի եմ լսում իրենց մասին, կարծես ամենուր են ճնշված ու չճնշված նույնասեռականները: Իսկ ու՞ր էին նրանք առաջ, չափից շա՞տ էին ճնշված՝ նրանց ազատության մասին խոսք չէ՞ր գնում:
3. Կապրենք կտեսնենք Հայկ: Թեմայից ես տեղեկացված եմ այնքանով ու այն մասերով, որքան ու որոնք որ այն հուզում/հետաքրքրում է ինձ: Ու իմ ունեցած տեղեկությունները չեմ կարող ասել, որ լավ բանի են հանգեցնում:

----------

Malxas (12.11.2015)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Սպանեք ինձ

----------

Աթեիստ (12.11.2015), Վոլտերա (13.11.2015)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> 1. Էդ դեպքում ինչու՞ ա հատկապես վերջերս էդ թեման ակտուալ դարձել, առաջ իրենց մտքով կանցնե՞ր նույնասեռական լինել, կամ որևէ մեկի մտքով կանցնե՞ր էդպես պաշտպանել իրենց:
> 2. Որտե՞ղ ա երաշխիքը, որ էդ տոկոսները էդքան հաստատուն են՝ ես կարծում եմ ինչքան շատ պայքարեն ու պաշտպանվեն, էդքան կառիթավորվեն ու շատ-շատերին կփոխեն: Ճիշտ ա ես անձամբ իրենց չեմ տեսել/տեսնում բայց էսօրվա դրությամբ շատ ավելի եմ լսում իրենց մասին, կարծես ամենուր են ճնշված ու չճնշված նույնասեռականները: Իսկ ու՞ր էին նրանք առաջ, չափից շա՞տ էին ճնշված՝ նրանց ազատության մասին խոսք չէ՞ր գնում:
> 3. Կապրենք կտեսնենք Հայկ: Թեմայից ես տեղեկացված եմ այնքանով ու այն մասերով, որքան ու որոնք որ այն հուզում/հետաքրքրում է ինձ: Ու իմ ունեցած տեղեկությունները չեմ կարող ասել, որ լավ բանի են հանգեցնում:


Սմոք, նենց տպավորություն ա, որ դու նույնասեռական բառը լսելուց հետո անջատվում ես։

Պարզ հայերենով գրած ա «Նույնասեռական չեն դառնում, ծնվում են:» Դու էլի ասում ես «կփոխեն»։ Ձևի համար մի հատ նման դեպք գտի, նոր տենց տերմիններ օգտագործի։
*«Թեմայից ես տեղեկացված եմ այնքանով ու այն մասերով, որքան ու որոնք որ այն հուզում/հետաքրքրում է ինձ:» -* էսքանից հետո ակնհայտ ա դառնում, որ շատ քիչ են հետաքրքրվել, ավելի շատ պարզապես վախենում ես։
Իսկ եթե գտնում ես, որ քեզ պետք չի խորանալ, ու ունեցածդ ինֆորմացիան հերիք ա, իմաստն ինչո՞ւմ ա խորացած ու ուսումնասիրած մարդու պնդումը ականջի հետև գցել, ու էլի սեփական ենթադրությունն առաջ բրդել։

Ակումբում լիքը ագնոստիկ կա, որոնք չեն խորանում էդ թեմայի մեջ, ոչ թե սկսում աթեիստներին համոզել որ աստված կա, կամ հավատացյալներին համոզել, որ չկա։ Իրանց դա չի հետաքրքրում։

----------

Alphaone (17.11.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Սմոք, բախտդ բերել ա հեռախոսով եմ, թե չէ կասեի հա

----------

Alphaone (17.11.2015)

----------


## anhush

> Սմոք, բախտդ բերել ա հեռախոսով եմ, թե չէ կասեի հա


հա էլի.. տղու բախտը բերել ա, որ լիբերալի ձեռքին հենց հիմա սառը զենքի տեղը ընդամնեը հեռախոս ա  :LOL:

----------


## anhush

> Ես իրոք սկսում եմ վախենալ, որ եթե էսպես շարունակվի, միասեռականությունը էլ փոքրամասնություն չի լինի: Այ դա հաստատ նորմալ չի, լավ չի: Մարդիկ նույնասեռական չեն ծնվում՝ այլ դառնում են, մանավանդ վերջերս են սկսել դառնալ: Կարող ա՞ մի օր էլ բոլոր ցանկացողները համախմբված, ձեռք-ձեռքի տված անցնեն ծիածանի տակով: 
> Մի բանից էլ եմ սկսել վախենալ, մի վտանգավոր օրենքից, հօգուտ գեյերի... վախենում եմ նույնիսկ խոսել դրա մասին... ակամայից նման գաղափար տալ:


ճիշտ ես նկատել: Որ փոքրամասնությունը երբ էլ  արյուն թափելով երբևէ եկել ա իշխանության, մեծամասնությանը այնպիսի ծիածանների տակ ա մտցրել, որ հետ 100 տարի ա պետք եկել դրա  էտ ծիածանի հետքերից մաքրվելու համար:
Նայիր բոլշևիկներին կամ էլ 91 թվի չուբայսա-գայդառա-բագրատյաններին

----------

Malxas (13.11.2015)

----------


## anhush

> 1.
> 2. Որտե՞ղ ա երաշխիքը, որ էդ տոկոսները էդքան հաստատուն են


իրանց ձեռը չի՞: ինչ տոկոս ուզենան կգրեն: հետո էլ իրանք իրանց ռեյտինգ կանեն : 
Աշխարհում լիբեռալները գրավել են բոլոր ԶԼՄ-ները:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Դիվի, դու Կանադայում լավ կլինի բժշկական դիմակով ֆռֆռաս, հանկարծ գեյ չկպնես։ Ասում են օդակաթիլայինով ա փոխանցվում։

Ու խորհուրդ կտամ ինչքան հնարավոր ա շուտ պիղծ Կանադան թողնես ու տեղափոխվես իսլամական պետություն կամ հս. Կորեա, իսկը քո տեղն ա։

----------

Աթեիստ (12.11.2015)

----------


## anhush

> Դիվի, դու Կանադայում լավ կլինի բժշկական դիմակով ֆռֆռաս, հանկարծ գեյ չկպնես։ Ասում են օդակաթիլայինով ա փոխանցվում։
> 
> Ու խորհուրդ կտամ ինչքան հնարավոր ա շուտ պիղծ Կանադան թողնես ու տեղափոխվես իսլամական պետություն կամ հս. Կորեա, իսկը քո տեղն ա։


Ռուֆուս, երբ որ քեզանից խորհուրդ կհարցնեմ, էն ժամանակ էլ կտաս/չես տա: Մանավանդ իմ նեղ անձնականին վերաբերվող հարցերում: 
Կանադայի, իսլամական պետության, կամ էլ Հս. Կորեայի  մասին քո պատկերացումներն էլ նշանակություն կունենան եթե մինիմում էտ պետուիթյուններից որևիցէ մեկում ապրած լինես որպես տեղացի:

Էս լիբերալների մոտ մեծ ցանկություն կա որ իրանք խառնվեն բոլորի կյանքին ու ասեն թե ով ինչ պետք ա անի ու ոնց...

----------

Malxas (13.11.2015), Smokie (13.11.2015)

----------


## anhush

> ճիշտ ես նկատել: Որ փոքրամասնությունը երբ էլ  արյուն թափելով երբևէ եկել ա իշխանության, մեծամասնությանը այնպիսի ծիածանների տակ ա մտցրել, որ հետ 100 տարի ա պետք եկել դրա  էտ ծիածանի հետքերից մաքրվելու համար:
> Նայիր բոլշևիկներին կամ էլ 91 թվի չուբայսա-գայդառա-բագրատյաններին


իմիջայլոց էս ներքևի բոլշևիկներին կամ էլ 91 թվի չուբայսա-գայդառա-բագրատյաններին ցուցակին մոռացա ավելացնել երիտթուրքերին

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ռուֆուս, երբ որ քեզանից խորհուրդ կհարցնեմ, էն ժամանակ էլ կտաս/չես տա: Մանավանդ իմ նեղ անձնականին վերաբերվող հարցերում: 
> Կանադայի, իսլամական պետության, կամ էլ Հս. Կորեայի  մասին քո պատկերացումներն էլ նշանակություն կունենան եթե մինիմում էտ պետուիթյուններից որևիցէ մեկում ապրած լինես որպես տեղացի:
> 
> *Էս լիբերալների մոտ մեծ ցանկություն կա որ իրանք խառնվեն բոլորի կյանքին ու ասեն թե ով ինչ պետք ա անի ու ոնց...*


Ու սա ասում ա էն մարդը, որը ուզում ա որոշի, թե ուվ ու հետ քնի, ու ում որդեգրի։

----------

Rammstein (13.11.2015), Ռուֆուս (12.11.2015)

----------


## Զաքար

Ժողովուրդ, խնդրում եմ, այդքան կտրուկ մի եղեք, էլի։ 
Մի անգամ գրականության մեջ հանդիպեցի, որ համաշխարհային պատերազմի ժամանակ աճել է հոմոսեքսուալիստների քանակը։ Ճիշտ է կոնկրետ աղբյուր նշած չէր, սակայն ես համամիտ եմ արդյունքների հետ։ Հետազոտությունը պարզ ցույց էր տալիս, որ  աճը պայմանավորված է եղել կանանց քանակի քչությամբ։ Հետազոտության արդյունքների մեջ էական կամ լուրջ հակասություններ չեմ տեսնում, քանի որ նույն պատկերն այսօր էլ կա և կար հատկապես կոմունիստական թվերին։ Պատկերը ցայտուն կերպով արտահայտված էր ու է կալանավայրերում, խոսքը սև կալանավայրերի մասին է, ու ոչ միայն Հայաստանի։ Շատերը վերը նշածս պատճառով սեռական հարաբերություններ են ունենում հոմոսեքսուալի հետ, նաև քիչ չեն դեպքեր, որ սիրահարվում են կամ որպես կին «պահում», սակայն մինչև այդ իրավիճակում հայտնվելներն, երբեք ոչ մի անգամ, համակրանք չեն ունեցել նույն սեռի նկատմամաբ։ 
Ի՞նչ եմ ուզում ասել, պետք չէ միանաշանակ պնդել, որ մարդը միայն ծնվում է հոմոսեքսուալ։ Վերջին հաշվով սեռական կողմնորոշումը հատկանիշ է, որը լինելով զարգացման մեջ կարող է և փոփոխվել։

----------

Malxas (13.11.2015)

----------


## Շինարար

> Ես իրոք սկսում եմ վախենալ, որ եթե էսպես շարունակվի, միասեռականությունը էլ փոքրամասնություն չի լինի: Այ դա հաստատ նորմալ չի, լավ չի: Մարդիկ նույնասեռական չեն ծնվում՝ այլ դառնում են, մանավանդ վերջերս են սկսել դառնալ: Կարող ա՞ մի օր էլ բոլոր ցանկացողները համախմբված, ձեռք-ձեռքի տված անցնեն ծիածանի տակով: 
> Մի բանից էլ եմ սկսել վախենալ, մի վտանգավոր օրենքից, հօգուտ գեյերի... վախենում եմ նույնիսկ խոսել դրա մասին... ակամայից նման գաղափար տալ:


Սմոքի ջան, մի վախենա հոմոսեքսուալներից: Մարդիկ իրանց համար սեքսով են զբաղվում, ի՞նչ կա էդտեղ վախենալու: Եթե նույնիսկ ինչ-որ մեկը գեյ դառնա, մի օր ասենք ու դառավ, ի՞նչ կա էդտեղ, հիմա էլ գեյ կլինի: Մահացու բան հո չի:

----------

Աթեիստ (13.11.2015)

----------


## Վոլտերա

> Սմոքի ջան, մի վախենա հոմոսեքսուալներից: Մարդիկ իրանց համար սեքսով են զբաղվում, ի՞նչ կա էդտեղ վախենալու: Եթե նույնիսկ ինչ-որ մեկը գեյ դառնա, մի օր ասենք ու դառավ, ի՞նչ կա էդտեղ, հիմա էլ գեյ կլինի: Մահացու բան հո չի:


Բայց ախր իրանք հո մենակ սեքսով չեն զբաղվում  :Jpit:

----------

Զաքար (13.11.2015)

----------


## Շինարար

> Բայց ախր իրանք հո մենակ սեքսով չեն զբաղվում


Դե առանձնացնող հատկանիշը սեքսի առանձնահատկություններն են: մնացած ինչ անում են, բոլոր մյուսներն էլ կարան անեն, ենթադրում եմ՝ Սմոքին ու մյուս վախեցողները սեքսի մասից են վախենում

եթե դու ինչ-որ վտանգավոր բաներ գիտես, ասա՝ ես էլ իմանամ

----------

Աթեիստ (13.11.2015)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ժողովուրդ, խնդրում եմ, այդքան կտրուկ մի եղեք, էլի։ 
> Մի անգամ գրականության մեջ հանդիպեցի, որ համաշխարհային պատերազմի ժամանակ աճել է հոմոսեքսուալիստների քանակը։ Ճիշտ է կոնկրետ աղբյուր նշած չէր, սակայն ես համամիտ եմ արդյունքների հետ։ Հետազոտությունը պարզ ցույց էր տալիս, որ  աճը պայմանավորված է եղել կանանց քանակի քչությամբ։ Հետազոտության արդյունքների մեջ էական կամ լուրջ հակասություններ չեմ տեսնում, քանի որ նույն պատկերն այսօր էլ կա և կար հատկապես կոմունիստական թվերին։ Պատկերը ցայտուն կերպով արտահայտված էր ու է կալանավայրերում, խոսքը սև կալանավայրերի մասին է, ու ոչ միայն Հայաստանի։ Շատերը վերը նշածս պատճառով սեռական հարաբերություններ են ունենում հոմոսեքսուալի հետ, նաև քիչ չեն դեպքեր, որ սիրահարվում են կամ որպես կին «պահում», սակայն մինչև այդ իրավիճակում հայտնվելներն, երբեք ոչ մի անգամ, համակրանք չեն ունեցել նույն սեռի նկատմամաբ։ 
> Ի՞նչ եմ ուզում ասել, պետք չէ միանաշանակ պնդել, որ մարդը միայն ծնվում է հոմոսեքսուալ։ Վերջին հաշվով սեռական կողմնորոշումը հատկանիշ է, որը լինելով զարգացման մեջ կարող է և փոփոխվել։


Զաքար, բերդերում լիքը տենց դեպքեր են լինում։ Բայց բերդից դուրս գալիս հետո իրանց օրիենտացիան փոխված չի լինում։ Եթե հակառակի մասին ինչ որ փաստեր ունես, ասա։

Էլի զուգահեռներ տանեմ ձախլիկության հետ. սովետում սաղին ստիպում էին աջով գրել։ Բայց դրանից ուղեղի աշխատանքը չէր փոխվում։ Իրանք էլի լիքը բաներ ձախով ավելի լավն էին անում, քան աջով։

----------


## Զաքար

> Զաքար, բերդերում լիքը տենց դեպքեր են լինում։ Բայց բերդից դուրս գալիս հետո իրանց օրիենտացիան փոխված չի լինում։ Եթե հակառակի մասին ինչ որ փաստեր ունես, ասա։


Գիտեմ տենց դեպքեր, մի քանիսը կան, որ տենց էլ մնացին միասին։ Անգամ իրենց համար շատ կարևոր ու վեհ բաները դրեցին մի կողմ։

----------


## Վոլտերա

> Դե առանձնացնող հատկանիշը սեքսի առանձնահատկություններն են: մնացած ինչ անում են, բոլոր մյուսներն էլ կարան անեն, ենթադրում եմ՝ Սմոքին ու մյուս վախեցողները սեքսի մասից են վախենում
> 
> եթե դու ինչ-որ վտանգավոր բաներ գիտես, ասա՝ ես էլ իմանամ



Դե հարցը էն ա, որ մարդկանցից շատերը իրենց մենակ սեքս անելուց են պատկերացնում ու դրա պատճառով են չարանում: Ասենք հետերո զույգ ասելուց կարանք պատկերացնել սեր, ռոմանտիկա, գինի, մոմեր ու չգիտեմ էլ ինչեր, հետո նոր սեքս, իսկ հոմոներին չենք կարա՞ անկողնուց դուրս ընկալել: 
Վտանգավորը հլը որ մենակ հոմոֆոբներն են

----------

Աթեիստ (13.11.2015), Զաքար (13.11.2015), Ռուֆուս (13.11.2015)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Գիտեմ տենց դեպքեր, մի քանիսը կան, որ տենց էլ մնացին միասին։ Անգամ իրենց համար շատ կարևոր ու վեհ բաները դրեցին մի կողմ։


Այսինքն դու մինչև բերդը իրանց շատ լավ ճանաչել ես ու 100%-ով վստահ էիր, որ ինքը գեյ չի, ու հանկարծ դարձա՞վ։
Կներես, բայց չեմ հավատա։

----------


## Շինարար

> Դե հարցը էն ա, որ մարդկանցից շատերը իրենց մենակ սեքս անելուց են պատկերացնում ու դրա պատճառով են չարանում: Ասենք հետերո զույգ ասելուց կարանք պատկերացնել սեր, ռոմանտիկա, գինի, մոմեր ու չգիտեմ էլ ինչեր, հետո նոր սեքս, իսկ հոմոներին չենք կարա՞ անկողնուց դուրս ընկալել: 
> Վտանգավորը հլը որ մենակ հոմոֆոբներն են


Հա բայց թեկուզ մենակ սեքսով զբաղվեն, ի՞նչ կա վախենալու:

----------

Աթեիստ (13.11.2015)

----------


## Rammstein

> Զաքար, բերդերում լիքը տենց դեպքեր են լինում։ Բայց բերդից դուրս գալիս հետո իրանց օրիենտացիան փոխված չի լինում։ Եթե հակառակի մասին ինչ որ փաստեր ունես, ասա։
> 
> Էլի զուգահեռներ տանեմ ձախլիկության հետ. սովետում սաղին ստիպում էին աջով գրել։ Բայց դրանից ուղեղի աշխատանքը չէր փոխվում։ Իրանք էլի լիքը բաներ ձախով ավելի լավն էին անում, քան աջով։


Ուզում ես ասել` իրանք հետերո են ու տենց էլ մնում են, բայց բերդում ստիպված նույն սեռի հետ ե՞ն սեքս անում:
Ինչքան գիտեմ հետերոն էն մարդն ա, ով միայն հակառակ սեռի նկատմամբ սեռական ցանկություն կարա ունենա: Հետեւաբար էդ մարդը եթե գեյ չի, ապա առնվազն բիսեքսուալ պիտի լինի, որ կարանա նույն սեռի հետ սեքսից հաճույք ստանա: Իսկ եթե բերդից դուրս ա գալիս ու էլ նույն սեռով չի հետաքրքրվում, էդ չի նշանակում, որ հետերո ա:

----------


## Զաքար

> Այսինքն դու մինչև բերդը իրանց շատ լավ ճանաչել ես ու 100%-ով վստահ էիր, որ ինքը գեյ չի, ու հանկարծ դարձա՞վ։
> Կներես, բայց չեմ հավատա։


Հարցդ խիստ է, եղբայր։ 
Համենայնդեպս կնկատվեր։ 
Ես կարծում եմ, որ սեռական կողմնորոշումը միայն բնազդով չի արտահայտվում մարդու մեջ, այլ կարող է նախապատվություններով էլ պայմանավորվի։ 
Մեկ էլ նշեմ, որ երբ ասում եմ մարդը կարող է դառնալ հոմոսեքսուալ, ամենևին նկատի չունեմ, որ նրա մեջ կենսաբանական փոփոխություններ տեղի կունենան։

----------

Smokie (13.11.2015)

----------


## anhush

> Վտանգավորը հլը որ մենակ հոմոֆոբներն են


իսկապես՞  :Shok:   :LOL: 
ու ինչ՞ եք պատրաստվում անել իրանց հետ, եթե հոմոֆիլներով վլաստի գաք  :Wink:

----------


## anhush

> Մի անգամ գրականության մեջ հանդիպեցի, որ համաշխարհային պատերազմի ժամանակ աճել է հոմոսեքսուալիստների քանակը։ Ճիշտ է կոնկրետ աղբյուր նշած չէր, սակայն ես համամիտ եմ արդյունքների հետ։ Հետազոտությունը պարզ ցույց էր տալիս, որ  աճը պայմանավորված է եղել կանանց քանակի քչությամբ։


ընդանրապես ասած, պատերազմի ժամանակ ու անմիջապես հետո տղամարդիկ են քչություն արել  :Wink:  
իսկ հետազորտություններին որ հավատաս, 2000 թվից արդեն Երկիր մոլորակը չկա :

----------


## anhush

լիքը մարդ գեյ դառավ ու էսօր էլ դառնում ա, վիդեո ապացույցով որ ինքը իրա սեռին է սիրում,  "ցիվիլիզացված" երկրներում բնակության իրավունք ձեռք վերելու համար  :Wink:

----------


## Chuk

> իսկապես՞  
> ու ինչ՞ եք պատրաստվում անել իրանց հետ, եթե հոմոֆիլներով վլաստի գաք


Մենակ հոմոֆիլ տերմինի համար արդեն քեզ կարելի ա «գրողի ծոցն ուղարկել», բայց հումորի զգացումը միացնելով կարելի ա պատասխանել. շատ բան չէ, ընդամենը ձեզ «հոմոֆիլացնելու» ենք  :Wink:

----------

Վոլտերա (13.11.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Թեմայի վերջին գրառումները չեմ կարդացել, մենակ մի ուղղում անեմ էլի: Հոմոսեքսուալ չեն ծնվում: Ոչ էլ հետերոսեքսուալ են ծնվում: Սեռական կողմնորոշումը ձևավորվում ա նախադեռահասային և դեռահասային տարիքում: Իսկ թե ինչու ա մեկի մոտ նույն, մյուսի մոտ հակառակ սեռի նկատմամբ լինում, պարզաբանված չի: Լինում են նաև դեպքեր, որ մարդիկ բավական մեծ տարիքում «հասկանում» իրանց սեռական կողմնորոշումը: Ու պարզվում ա՝ հատկապես հոմոֆոբների մեջ շատ են թաքնված հոմոսեքսուալները:

----------

Chuk (13.11.2015), Rammstein (13.11.2015), Ruby Rue (13.11.2015), Smokie (13.11.2015), Զաքար (13.11.2015), Վոլտերա (13.11.2015), Տրիբուն (13.11.2015)

----------


## Chuk

> լիքը մարդ գեյ դառավ ու էսօր էլ դառնում ա, վիդեո ապացույցով որ ինքը իրա սեռին է սիրում,  "ցիվիլիզացված" երկրներում բնակության իրավունք ձեռք վերելու համար


Լիքը մարդ էլ հետույք ա լիզում, շեֆի բարեհաճությանն արժանանալու համար: Գրառումներդ պատասխանի արժանի չեն, ուզում եմ հստակ հասկանաս, բայց ուզում եմ նաև հասկանաս, թե ինչքան անհեթեթ օրինակներ ես բերում:

----------


## Զաքար

> Թեմայի վերջին գրառումները չեմ կարդացել, մենակ մի ուղղում անեմ էլի: Հոմոսեքսուալ չեն ծնվում: Ոչ էլ հետերոսեքսուալ են ծնվում: Սեռական կողմնորոշումը ձևավորվում ա նախադեռահասային և դեռահասային տարիքում: Իսկ թե ինչու ա մեկի մոտ նույն, մյուսի մոտ հակառակ սեռի նկատմամբ լինում, պարզաբանված չի: Լինում են նաև դեպքեր, որ մարդիկ բավական մեծ տարիքում «հասկանում» իրանց սեռական կողմնորոշումը: Ու պարզվում ա՝ հատկապես հոմոֆոբների մեջ շատ են թաքնված հոմոսեքսուալները:


Բյուր ջան, իսկ վարկածներ կա՞ն, թե որ երևույթները կարող են մարդուն «դարձնել» հոմոսեքսուալ կամ խթանել դրա զարգացմանը։  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> 1. Էդ դեպքում ինչու՞ ա հատկապես վերջերս էդ թեման ակտուալ դարձել, առաջ իրենց մտքով կանցնե՞ր նույնասեռական լինել, կամ որևէ մեկի մտքով կանցնե՞ր էդպես պաշտպանել իրենց:
> 2. Որտե՞ղ ա երաշխիքը, որ էդ տոկոսները էդքան հաստատուն են՝ ես կարծում եմ ինչքան շատ պայքարեն ու պաշտպանվեն, էդքան կառիթավորվեն ու շատ-շատերին կփոխեն: Ճիշտ ա ես անձամբ իրենց չեմ տեսել/տեսնում բայց էսօրվա դրությամբ շատ ավելի եմ լսում իրենց մասին, կարծես ամենուր են ճնշված ու չճնշված նույնասեռականները: Իսկ ու՞ր էին նրանք առաջ, չափից շա՞տ էին ճնշված՝ նրանց ազատության մասին խոսք չէ՞ր գնում:
> 3. Կապրենք կտեսնենք Հայկ: Թեմայից ես տեղեկացված եմ այնքանով ու այն մասերով, որքան ու որոնք որ այն հուզում/հետաքրքրում է ինձ: Ու իմ ունեցած տեղեկությունները չեմ կարող ասել, որ լավ բանի են հանգեցնում:


էկա արդեն կոմպով  :Wink: 
1. Թեման ակտուալ ա դարձել, որովհետև ընդհանրապես մեր օրերում ակտուալ ա թեմա ա մարդու իրավունքները: Մեր օրերում աշխարհը գնում ա նրան, որ աշխարհը հարմար դառնա բոլորի համար՝ անկախ ռասայից, ազգությունից, կրոնից, սեռից ու սեռական կողմնորոշումից, անկախ նրանից երկու ոտք ունի անձը, թե մեկ, լսում ա, թե խուլ ա, չաղ ա, թե նիհար: Եթե մի քիչ լայն բացես աչքերդ, կնկատես, որ միասեռականներից բացի անընդհատ խոսում են նաև կանանց իրավունքներից, հաշմանդամություն ունեցողներից, փախստականներից ու լիքը ուրիշ խոցելի խմբերից, որոնց իրավունքները ոտնահարվում են կամ ոտնահարվել են:
2. Ասենք թե հասարակության 5-10 չէ, 50 տոկոսն ա միասեռական, հետո ի՞նչ: Ինչու՞ ա քեզ թվում, որ իրանց ուշքն ու միտքը մարդկանց սեռական կողմնորոշումը փոխելն ա: Զգացվում ա, որ անձամբ չես տեսել միասեռականների: Որ տեսնեիր, էսպես չէիր խոսի: Որ տեսնեիր, կհասկանայիր, որ իրենք էլ բոլորիս պես մարդիկ են, ու առավոտից իրիկուն միասեռականություն «վարակելով» չեն զբաղված: Առաջ էլ միշտ էլ եղել են, բայց ինչպես առաջ չէին խոսում կանանց կամ սևամորթների ճնշվածության մասին, նույն կերպ չէին խոսում միասեռականների իրավունքների մասին: Էդ ամենը կամաց-կամաց ա դառնում քննարկման առարկա:
3. Գրառումներիցդ զգացվում ա, որ հեչ տեղեկացված չես: Իսկ եթե քեզ չի հուզում ու չի հետաքրքրում, ուրեմն գուցե չմասնակցե՞ս քննարկմանը:

----------

Rammstein (13.11.2015), Ruby Rue (13.11.2015), Աթեիստ (13.11.2015), Շինարար (13.11.2015), Վոլտերա (13.11.2015), Տրիբուն (13.11.2015)

----------


## Շինարար

> 2. Ասենք թե հասարակության 5-10 չէ, 50 տոկոսն ա միասեռական, հետո ի՞նչ:


Ի դեպ, էս վերջերս մի հոդված էի կարդում, որ երիտասարդ բրիտանացիների կեսից ավելին դժվարանում ա բնորոշել իրանք հոմոսեքսուալ են, թե հետերոսեքսուալ, նայած պահի հարմարության սենց ասած:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր ջան, իսկ վարկածներ կա՞ն, թե որ երևույթները կարող են մարդուն «դարձնել» հոմոսեքսուալ կամ խթանել դրա զարգացմանը։


Վարկածներ լիքը կան, բայց կա՛մ հեշտությամբ հերքվում են (օրինակ՝ հորմոնալ խանգարումը), կա՛մ չեն հաստատվում (օրինակ՝ կանանց շրջանում մեծանալը, բռնության ենթարկվելը և այլն): Անձամբ իմ կարծիքով յուրաքանչյուր մարդ անկախ սեռից իր բնույթով բիսեքսուալ ա ի սկզբանե: Բայց զանազան բարդ գործոնների (ֆիզիոլոգիական, շրջակա միջավայրի, սննդային, հոգեբանական և այլն, ինչքան ուզում եք, թվարկեք) համադրության արդյունքում ձեռք ա բերում էս կամ էն սեռական կողմնորոշումը: 

Ի դեպ, վերջերս էլ մի հետազոտություն էր ինտերնետում շուխուռ հանել, թե՝ հետերոսեքսուալ կանայք չկան, կա՛մ բիսեքսուալ են, կա՛մ միասեռական: Ինչ խոսք, հետաքրքիր հետազոտություն ա, բայց դե չեմ կարող չասել, որ երկու սեռերին էլ նայելիս գրգռվելը դեռ չի նշանակում կոնկրետ սեռական կողմնորոշում ունենալ:

----------

Աթեիստ (13.11.2015), Զաքար (13.11.2015), Վոլտերա (13.11.2015), Տրիբուն (13.11.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ի դեպ, էս վերջերս մի հոդված էի կարդում, որ երիտասարդ բրիտանացիների կեսից ավելին դժվարանում ա բնորոշել իրանք հոմոսեքսուալ են, թե հետերոսեքսուալ, նայած պահի հարմարության սենց ասած:


Դե հա, իմ սեքսոլոգիայի դասագրքում էլ մի հատ երկար կոնտինուում էր նկարած, մի ծայրում մաքուր հետերոներն էին, մյուսում՝ հոմոները: Առաջին ու վերջին խումբը 5 տոկոս են կազմում, իսկ մնացածները դրանց արանքում ինչ-որ մի տեղ են, ուղիղ մեջտեղում՝ բիսեքսուալները:

----------


## Զաքար

> Վարկածներ լիքը կան, բայց կա՛մ հեշտությամբ հերքվում են (օրինակ՝ հորմոնալ խանգարումը), կա՛մ չեն հաստատվում (օրինակ՝ կանանց շրջանում մեծանալը, բռնության ենթարկվելը և այլն): Անձամբ իմ կարծիքով յուրաքանչյուր մարդ անկախ սեռից իր բնույթով բիսեքսուալ ա ի սկզբանե: Բայց զանազան բարդ գործոնների (ֆիզիոլոգիական, շրջակա միջավայրի, սննդային, հոգեբանական և այլն, ինչքան ուզում եք, թվարկեք) համադրության արդյունքում ձեռք ա բերում էս կամ էն սեռական կողմնորոշումը: 
> 
> Ի դեպ, վերջերս էլ մի հետազոտություն էր ինտերնետում շուխուռ հանել, թե՝ հետերոսեքսուալ կանայք չկան, կա՛մ բիսեքսուալ են, կա՛մ միասեռական: Ինչ խոսք, հետաքրքիր հետազոտություն ա, բայց դե չեմ կարող չասել, որ երկու սեռերին էլ նայելիս գրգռվելը դեռ չի նշանակում կոնկրետ սեռական կողմնորոշում ունենալ:


Բյուր, բայց ինչպես կարող է չլինել սեռական կողմնորոշում, եթե գոյություն ունի տեսակի շարունակություն ու նմանատիպ շատ այլ բնազդներ։
Վերջերս էլ ձեռքիս տակ էր ընկել շատ հետաքրքիր ինֆորմացիա։ Ասվում էր, որ անգամ կան տարրական կենդանի օրգանիզմներ, որոնք ունենում են մի քանի րոպե, թե քանի վայրկյանի կյանք ու դրանք ոչ միայն կյանքի զգալի մասը հատկացնում են սեքսին, այլև հստակ կոմնորոշվում են։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, բայց ինչպես կարող է չլինել սեռական կողմնորոշում, եթե գոյություն ունի տեսակի շարունակություն ու նմանատիպ շատ այլ բնազդներ։
> Վերջերս էլ ձեռքիս տակ էր ընկել շատ հետաքրքիր ինֆորմացիա։ Ասվում էր, որ անգամ կան տարրական կենդանի օրգանիզմներ, որոնք ունենում են մի քանի րոպե, թե քանի վայրկյանի կյանք ու դրանք ոչ միայն կյանքի զգալի մասը հատկացնում են սեքսին, այլև հստակ կոմնորոշվում են։


Նույն կերպ, ոնց որ լինում են մարդիկ, որոնք զանազան հանգամանքների բերում երեխա չեն ունենում/չեն ուզում ունենալ/անպտուղ են: Մարդիկ կենդանի լինելուց բացի նաև մարդ են, բնազդներից բացի ունեն ուրիշ պահանջմունքներ: Ի վերջո, սեքսը մենակ բազմացման համար չի: Հարաբերություններն էլ մենակ տեսակի շարունակման համար չեն: Թե չէ էլ սեր-մեր, համատեղ կյանք-բան, ինչների՞ս էր պետք: Կյանքն էս պարզ բանաձևով կընթանար. կինն ու տղամարդը դառնում են չափահաս, ընտրում զույգի, սեքս անում, երեխաներ ունենում, մեծացնում, հենց էրեխեքն ինքնուրույն կարողանում են ապրել, բաժանվում կամ մեռնում: Բայց կյանքը տենց չի, չէ՞: Շատ ավելի բազմազան ու հետաքրքիր ա:

----------

Աթեիստ (13.11.2015), Տրիբուն (13.11.2015)

----------


## Ruby Rue

Ի դեպ, կենդանիների դեպքում էլ ամեն ինչ պարզ ու միայն բազմանալու բնազդի հիման վրա չի: Վերջերս կարդում էի նույնասեռականության դրսևորումների մասին կենդանական աշխարհում, ու լիքը կենդանիներ էդպիսի վարք են դրսևորել: Օրինակ` սև կարապների 25%-ը, հիմնականում արուները, նույն սեռի կարապի հետ էին կապվում ու երկարաժամկետ զուգընկեր դառնում: Ու բոցն էն ա, որ իրենք նաև ուրիշ զույգերից ձու են փորձում գողանալ կամ եռյակ հարաբերություն ձևավորում, որ ձագ ունենան:
Ընձուղտների մեջ էլ ոնց որ հոմոսեքսուալիզմը հետերոյին գերակշռում էր: Դե պինգվինների մոտ էլ ա հաճախ լինում, մի հայտնի զույգ էլ կար պինգվինների, որ առաջին գեյ պինգվիններն էին, որ «երեխա էին որդեգրել»: Կենդանաբանական այգում տեսել էին, թե էս խեղճերը ոնց են քարի վրա թուխս նստում, մեկ ուրիշ զույգի ձու էին տվել, սրանք թուխս էին նստել, էդ պինգվինչիկին էլ պահել, մեծացրել: Հես ա հոմոֆոբները կթռնեն դեմքիս, բայց իրենց որդեգրած պինգվինն էլ լեսբի էր:  :Jpit:  Էս էլ Ռոյ ու Սայլո պինգվինների պատմությունը:

Տեսնես ո՞վ ա կենդանիներին քարոզել որ սենց բաներ անեն: Հաստատ էդ գեյրոպան ա:

----------

Smokie (13.11.2015), Աթեիստ (13.11.2015), Զաքար (13.11.2015), Վոլտերա (13.11.2015)

----------


## Զաքար

> Մարդիկ կենդանի լինելուց բացի նաև մարդ են, բնազդներից բացի ունեն ուրիշ պահանջմունքներ: Ի վերջո, սեքսը մենակ բազմացման համար չի: Հարաբերություններն էլ մենակ տեսակի շարունակման համար չեն: Թե չէ էլ սեր-մեր, համատեղ կյանք-բան, ինչների՞ս էր պետք: Կյանքն էս պարզ բանաձևով կընթանար. կինն ու տղամարդը դառնում են չափահաս, ընտրում զույգի, սեքս անում, երեխաներ ունենում, մեծացնում, հենց էրեխեքն ինքնուրույն կարողանում են ապրել, բաժանվում կամ մեռնում: Բայց կյանքը տենց չի, չէ՞: Շատ ավելի բազմազան ու հետաքրքիր ա:


Համաձայն եմ, բայց մի փոքր վերապահումով։ Ամեն ինչից առաջ մարդը նախ կենդանի է։  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Համաձայն եմ, բայց մի փոքր վերապահումով։ Ամեն ինչից առաջ մարդը նախ կենդանի է։


Հա, բայց ամեն ինչ էդքան պարզ մաթեմատիկական հաշվարկ չի: Նայի, Ռուբին էլ ահագին բան գրեց վերևում հենց կենդանիների մասին:

----------


## Զաքար

> Հա, բայց ամեն ինչ էդքան պարզ մաթեմատիկական հաշվարկ չի: Նայի, Ռուբին էլ ահագին բան գրեց վերևում հենց կենդանիների մասին:


Հա, կարդացի։ Համաձայն եմ Ռուբիի հետ, Բյուր, բայց էստեղ խիստ հակասություն կա։ Տես, անգամ խոսք եղավ գողանալու մասին, ինչ բնությունից կա մեր մեջ, բայց չենք թողնում, որ զարգանա չէ՞, հնարավորինս դեմն առնում ենք, չէ՞։ 
Ընդհանրապես շատ բան կուզեի էս թեմայով խոսել, բայց չեմ խոսում, որ հանկարծ ոչ մեկ չվիրավորվի, խոսքը հուզականին է վերաբերում (գուցե, ես չգիտեմ, էստեղ նույնասեռականեր կան):  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հա, կարդացի։ Համաձայն եմ Ռուբիի հետ, Բյուր, բայց էստեղ խիստ հակասություն կա։ Տես, անգամ խոսք եղավ գողանալու մասին, ինչ բնությունից կա մեր մեջ, բայց չենք թողնում, որ զարգանա չէ՞, հնարավորինս դեմն առնում ենք, չէ՞։ 
> Ընդհանրապես շատ բան կուզեի էս թեմայով խոսել, բայց չեմ խոսում, որ հանկարծ ոչ մեկ չվիրավորվի, խոսքը հուզականին է վերաբերում (գուցե, ես չգիտեմ, էստեղ նույնասեռականեր կան):


Ի՞նչ կա, որ չենք թողնում զարգանա:

----------


## Զաքար

> Ի՞նչ կա, որ չենք թողնում զարգանա:


Որովհետև այդպես ապրելն անհնար կլինի կամ դժոխքի կվերածվի կյանքը։  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Որովհետև այդպես ապրելն անհնար կլինի կամ դժոխքի կվերածվի կյանքը։


Զաքար, ներվայնացա, ինչ ես ուզում ասել, ասա, պրծի էլի: Թե չէ բնություն, երեխա ունենալու բնազդ, տռալալա-լալա, բան չեմ հասկանում:

----------


## Զաքար

> Զաքար, ներվայնացա, ինչ ես ուզում ասել, ասա, պրծի էլի: Թե չէ բնություն, երեխա ունենալու բնազդ, տռալալա-լալա, բան չեմ հասկանում:


Ես իմ հիմնական կարծիքն ասում եմ բոլոր գրառումներիս մեջ, Բյուր։ 
Իսկ թե դու ինչից ես ներվայնանում, իրոք չեմ հասկանում։

----------


## Տրիբուն

Զաքար ախպեր, մեր մեջ ասած գեյերի երեխա որդեգրելու իրավունքի հարցում ես չկողմնորաշվածների թվին եմ պատկանում, բայց քո էս վերջին մի քանի գրառումից հետո աչքիս գեյերի երեխա որդեգրելու իրավունքի մեծ ջատագով դառնամ։

----------


## anhush

> Մենակ հոմոֆիլ տերմինի համար արդեն քեզ կարելի ա «գրողի ծոցն ուղարկել», բայց հումորի զգացումը միացնելով կարելի ա պատասխանել. շատ բան չէ, ընդամենը ձեզ «հոմոֆիլացնելու» ենք


հա, փաստորեն էտ "գորղի ծոցը" քո համար  էլ ա գեյի սերը   :LOL:  հոմոֆիլ... 
էս թեման բարեբախտաբար Հայաստանի մասով իրականում հումոր ա, մենակ թե Սև հումոր  :Wink:

----------


## Զաքար

> Զաքար ախպեր, մեր մեջ ասած գեյերի երեխա որդեգրելու իրավունքի հարցում ես չկողմնորաշվածների թվին եմ պատկանում, բայց քո էս վերջին մի քանի գրառումից հետո աչքիս գեյերի երեխա որդեգրելու իրավունքի մեծ ջատագով դառնամ։


Եղբայր, էդ որտե՞ղ եմ էդքան կոշտացել, եթե տեղեր կան, որ խիստ եմ դատել, ապա ցույց տուր։ Իրոք վատ չեմ տրամադրված, բայց իմաստը չեմ տեսնում։

----------

Շինարար (13.11.2015), Տրիբուն (13.11.2015)

----------


## Malxas

Իսկ կարող է ավելի ճիշտ լինի կոնկրետ հոմոսեքսուալիստների հրավիրենք այստեղ իրենց մոտեցումը գրեն այս հարցին մենք էլ իմանանք: Դատելով մեջբերված թվերից Ակումբում նրանց թիվը պետք է որ մի քանի հարյուրի հասնի: Թե չէ այսպես է ստացվում - «Ես նարինջ չեմ կերել, բայց տեսել եմ թե մեր կողքի փողոցի ծանոթը ոնց է կերել, բայց գիտեմ որ դա շատ համով բան է, ու հանկարծ որևէ մեկիդ մտքով չանցնի պնդել, որ համով չի»: Իհարկե Ակումբում կարող են գտնվել մարդիկ, որոնք հայտնի հույն փիլիսոփաների պես ասեն, որ հոմոսեքուալիստների մասին վեճը պարզելու համար մեզ հոմոսեքսուալիստներ պետք չէն:  :Hands Up:  Այս վերջինը կատակ:

Մի բան էլ ավելացնեմ. այս գրառումը պատասխան չի ակնկալում, որովհետև ցավոք ժամանակ և հավես չունեմ բանավիճելու: Պարզապես, եթե գիտեք այդպիսի մարդկանց, հոմոսեքսուալիստների, հրավիրեք թող իրենց մոտեցման մասին գրեն, կամ եթե արդեն իսկ գրել են, ցույց տվեք թե ովքեր են նրանք:

----------


## Զաքար

> Տեսնես ո՞վ ա կենդանիներին քարոզել որ սենց բաներ անեն: Հաստատ էդ գեյրոպան ա:


Ռուբի ջան, կենդանիները շատ հանգիստ կարող են սխալվել սեռական կողմնորոշման հարցրում։ Դեռահասության շրջանում ինչ տեսնում են, գրեթե նույն կերպ դառնում են։ Ու իրենց կողմնորոշման սխալվելու հավանականությունը շատ մեծ է, կարող են սխալվել, եթե արուն ու էգը չեն տարբերում իրարից, իսկ մինչև սեռահասունության շրջանը, շատ ժամանակ մինչև բուն բազմացման շրջանը, կենդանիները գրեթե չեն տարբերվում իրարից։ 
Կենդանիները սեռական կողմնորոշման ժամանակ տպավորվում են իրենց մայրերից ու քույրերից, նաև սեքսուալ խաղերից։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ռուբի ջան, կենդանիները շատ հանգիստ կարող են սխալվել սեռական կողմնորոշման հարցրում։ Դեռահասության շրջանում ինչ տեսնում են, գրեթե նույն կերպ դառնում են։ Ու իրենց կողմնորոշման սխալվելու հավանականությունը շատ մեծ է, կարող են սխալվել, եթե արուն ու էգը չեն տարբերում իրարից, իսկ մինչև սեռահասունության շրջանը, շատ ժամանակ մինչև բուն բազմացման շրջանը, կենդանիները գրեթե չեն տարբերվում իրարից։ 
> Կենդանիները սեռական կողմնորոշման ժամանակ տպավորվում են իրենց մայրերից ու քույրերից, նաև սեքսուալ խաղերից։


Զաքար, լավ էլի: Էդքան բնությունից ես խոսում, ուրեմն ես չպիտի քեզ ասեմ, որ կենդանիները սեռերն արտաքինով չեն տարբերում:

----------


## Զաքար

> Զաքար, լավ էլի: Էդքան բնությունից ես խոսում, ուրեմն ես չպիտի քեզ ասեմ, որ կենդանիները սեռերն արտաքինով չեն տարբերում:


Բյուր, ես ընդամենը նշեցի շատ հատկանիշներից մի քանիսը, որոնք մեծ դեր ունեն կողմնորոշման հարցում, խոսքը զույգավորվելու մասին չէ, այլ կողմնորոշման։ Ես դեռ, որևէ գրականություն չեմ հանդիպել, որտեղ կողմնորոշման հարցում պակաս կերպով է կարևորվում արտաքին կողմերը։ Իսկ եթե համաձայն չես հետս, ապա ասա, թե ինչ հանգամանքներ են նպաստում կենդանու սեռական վարքի ձևավորմանը։

----------


## Smokie

Ժողվուրդ ինձ անհանգստացնում ա ոչ թե իրենց սեռական-անձնական կյանքը, այլ իրենց պայքարը, որը վստահ եմ լավ բանի չի բերի: Իրենք են իրենց որոշումը, իրենց կյանքն ու իրավունքը: Թող ապրեն էդ իրավունքով ու արհամարհեն կատաղած հոմոֆոբներին՝ տեսնենք իրենց բան ասող կլինի՞: 
Անձամբ ես հաստատ որևէ բան չեմ ասի էն նույնասեռականին, որը չի սկսի բռնանալ իմ ու մյուսների կարծիքի վրա: Ու անհրաժեշտության դեպքում չեմ էլ խուսափի իր հետ ընկերություն անել: Ու ոչ էլ վախենում եմ իրենցից (Շին ջան :Wink: ):


Ոնց տեսնում եմ ես իսկականից տեղ չունեմ էս թեմայում, որպես չտեղեկացված: :Pardon:  Լավ մնացեք: :Tongue:

----------

Malxas (13.11.2015)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ժողվուրդ ինձ անհանգստացնում ա ոչ թե իրենց սեռական-անձնական կյանքը, այլ իրենց պայքարը, որը* վստահ եմ լավ բանի չի բերի*: Իրենք են իրենց որոշումը, իրենց կյանքն ու իրավունքը: Թող ապրեն էդ իրավունքով ու արհամարհեն կատաղած հոմոֆոբներին՝ տեսնենք իրենց բան ասող կլինի՞: 
> Անձամբ ես հաստատ որևէ բան չեմ ասի էն նույնասեռականին, որը չի սկսի բռնանալ իմ ու մյուսների կարծիքի վրա: Ու անհրաժեշտության դեպքում չեմ էլ խուսափի իր հետ ընկերություն անել: Ու ոչ էլ վախենում եմ իրենցից (Շին ջան):
> 
> 
> Ոնց տեսնում եմ ես իսկականից տեղ չունեմ էս թեմայում, որպես չտեղեկացված: Լավ մնացեք:


Ոն խնդրեմ, չե՞ս կիսվի էն աղբյուրներովդ, որի հիման վրա ՎՍՏԱՀ ես, որ վատ ա լինելու։ Ու կխնդրեմ մանրամասնես, թե կոնկրետ ինչ ա լինելու։

Ձեռի հետ մի օրինակ բերեմ, մի ռուս աղջկա կյանքից։
Աղջիկը մի քանի տարի ապրում ա ընկերուհու հետ։ Ոչ մի բանի համար չի պայքարում, չի հելնում հայտարարում, որ ինքը լեզբի ա։ Որտև ինքն էլ համարում ա, որ էս պայքաը շոույա։ Ու մի որ ընկերուհին վթարվում ա։ Հայտնվում ա հիվանդանոցում, որտեղ մուտքը միայն բարեկամներին ա թույլատրվում։ Ժառանգության հարց ա ծագում, բայց ինքն էլի ոչ մի իրավունք չունի, որտև իրանց ամուսնացած չեն։ Էն մարդիկ որ պայքարում են, սեքսի համար չեն պայքարում։ Սեքս իրանք առանց իրավունքի էլ ունեն։ Խոսքը մարդկային իրավունքների մասին ա, իրավունք, որը կապ չի ունենա սեռական կողմնորոշման, մաշկի գույնի, կամ բոյի հետ։ Օրենքը պետք ա գրած լինի, մարդն իրավունք ունի, ոչ թե կինը էս, տղամարդն էն։ Սաղ պայքարը սրա համար ա գնում։

Հիմա խնդրում եմ բացատրես, թե դա ինչ կատաստրոֆիկ հետևանքների ա բերելու, որ մենք, կույրերս, չենք տեսնում։

----------


## Smokie

> Ոն խնդրեմ, չե՞ս կիսվի էն աղբյուրներովդ, որի հիման վրա ՎՍՏԱՀ ես, որ վատ ա լինելու։ Ու կխնդրեմ մանրամասնես, թե կոնկրետ ինչ ա լինելու։
> 
> Հիմա խնդրում եմ բացատրես, թե դա ինչ կատաստրոֆիկ հետևանքների ա բերելու, որ մենք, կույրերս, չենք տեսնում։


Աղբյուրների մասին անկապ օրագրի գրառումում եմ գրել.




> Նորմալ ա՞ որ որոշ երկրներում հիմա ընդունված են, ոչ թե հայր, կամ մայր  հասկացությունները՝ այլ ծնող 1, ծնող 2: Առաջ որևէ մեկի մտքով կանցնե՞ր, որ  12 տարեկանից ի՛նքն է որոշելու, տղա՞ լինի, թե՞ աղջիկ ու մինչ էդ ոչ մեկ  իրավունք չունի իր սեռը նշելու:


Իսկ թե էսքանից հետո էլ ինչերի եմ սպասում, ականջիդ կասեմ եթե էդքան հետաքրքրում ա: :Wink:

----------

Malxas (13.11.2015)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Եղբայր, էդ որտե՞ղ եմ էդքան կոշտացել, եթե տեղեր կան, որ խիստ եմ դատել, ապա ցույց տուր։ Իրոք վատ չեմ տրամադրված, բայց իմաստը չեմ տեսնում։


Երբ մարդկային հարաբերությունները սկսում են բացատրվել տեսակի վերարտադրությամբ ու բնազդներով, ես ուզում եմ գեյ դառնամ։ Ես քեզանից շատ եմ սիրում կենդանիներինպ ոնց որ կողքի թեմայում նկատել ես։ Բայց երկու մարդու միջև հարաբերությունը շատ ավելին ա, քան ձագ ունենալը ու հանուն դրա սեքսով զբաղվելը։

----------

Աթեիստ (13.11.2015), Շինարար (13.11.2015), Ռուֆուս (13.11.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Աղբյուրների մասին անկապ օրագրի գրառումում եմ գրել.
> 
> 
> 
> Իսկ թե էսքանից հետո էլ ինչերի եմ սպասում, ականջիդ կասեմ եթե էդքան հետաքրքրում ա:


Սմոք, արի թեմայում գրի էլի, մյուսներիս էլ ա հետաքրքրում:
Ինչ վերաբերում ա անկապ օրագրի քո գրառմանը, ապա ես հիմա տենց երկրում եմ ապրում, որտեղ ծնող 1, ծնող 2 են գրում, որտեղ երեխաներին գենդերային ստերեոտիպներ չեն պարտադրում, որտեղ երկու տղամարդ կամ երկու կին կարան հանգիստ փողոցում իրար փաթաթված քայլեն, ու ոչ ոք չի ասի աչքիդ վերևը հոնք կա: Հիմա ասում ես՝ դա ոչ մի լավ բանի չի բերի:

Արի ու տես, որ էս նույն երկրում մարդիկ բարձր աշխատավարձներ են ստանում ու գոհ են դրանից: Առողջապահությունը ձրի ա: Կանայք հանգիստ զբաղեցնում են ղեկավար պաշտոններ: Երեխաների դաստիարակությամբ ու տնային գործերով երկու ծնողները հավասարապես են զբաղվում: Կարա՞ս բացատրես, թե էս երկրի վերջն ինչով ա վատ լինելու:




> Ժողվուրդ ինձ անհանգստացնում ա ոչ թե իրենց սեռական-անձնական կյանքը, այլ իրենց պայքարը, որը վստահ եմ լավ բանի չի բերի: Իրենք են իրենց որոշումը, իրենց կյանքն ու իրավունքը: Թող ապրեն էդ իրավունքով ու արհամարհեն կատաղած հոմոֆոբներին՝ տեսնենք իրենց բան ասող կլինի՞: 
> Անձամբ ես հաստատ որևէ բան չեմ ասի էն նույնասեռականին, որը չի սկսի բռնանալ իմ ու մյուսների կարծիքի վրա: Ու անհրաժեշտության դեպքում չեմ էլ խուսափի իր հետ ընկերություն անել: Ու ոչ էլ վախենում եմ իրենցից (Շին ջան):
> 
> 
> Ոնց տեսնում եմ ես իսկականից տեղ չունեմ էս թեմայում, որպես չտեղեկացված: Լավ մնացեք:


Ինչու՞ պիտի պայքարը լավ բանի չբերի: Ամեն տեսակի փոքրամասնության իրավունքները պաշտպանվում են հենց զանազան պայքարների միջոցով: Ու իրենց իրավունքները, ցավոք, իրենք չեն որոշում, իրենց փոխարեն պետությունն ու հասարակությունն են որոշում իրանք ամուսնանալու, երեխա որդեգրելու, միասին ապրելու, հասարակական վայրերում համբուրվելու իրավունք ունեն, թե չէ:

Արի մնա հա՞ թեմայում: Ոնց հասկանում եմ, որ չնայած տեղեկացված չես, թեման քեզ լավ էլ հետաքրքրում ա:




> Բյուր, ես ընդամենը նշեցի շատ հատկանիշներից մի քանիսը, որոնք մեծ դեր ունեն կողմնորոշման հարցում, խոսքը զույգավորվելու մասին չէ, այլ կողմնորոշման։ Ես դեռ, որևէ գրականություն չեմ հանդիպել, որտեղ կողմնորոշման հարցում պակաս կերպով է կարևորվում արտաքին կողմերը։ Իսկ եթե համաձայն չես հետս, ապա ասա, թե ինչ հանգամանքներ են նպաստում կենդանու սեռական վարքի ձևավորմանը։


Կենդանիներն առաջին հերթին հոտառությամբ են իրար գտնում: Բայց կներես էլի, ասել, թե որոշ կենդանիներ արտաքինով չեն տարբերվում, դրա համար ա իրանց մոտ հոմոսեքսուալիզմ ձևավորվում, մի տեսակ, ո՞նց ասեմ, խնդալու ա: Որտև իրանց հույսն արտաքինը չի էլի:

----------

Աթեիստ (13.11.2015)

----------


## Շինարար

> Ու ոչ էլ վախենում եմ իրենցից (Շին ջան):


Քո բառն եմ օգտագործել, Սմոք ջան, ավելի լավ ա որ չես վախում, բա էլ ի՞նչն ա խնդիրը:

----------


## Շինարար

> Իսկ կարող է ավելի ճիշտ լինի կոնկրետ հոմոսեքսուալիստների հրավիրենք այստեղ իրենց մոտեցումը գրեն այս հարցին մենք էլ իմանանք: Դատելով մեջբերված թվերից Ակումբում նրանց թիվը պետք է որ մի քանի հարյուրի հասնի: Թե չէ այսպես է ստացվում - «Ես նարինջ չեմ կերել, բայց տեսել եմ թե մեր կողքի փողոցի ծանոթը ոնց է կերել, բայց գիտեմ որ դա շատ համով բան է, ու հանկարծ որևէ մեկիդ մտքով չանցնի պնդել, որ համով չի»: Իհարկե Ակումբում կարող են գտնվել մարդիկ, որոնք հայտնի հույն փիլիսոփաների պես ասեն, որ հոմոսեքուալիստների մասին վեճը պարզելու համար մեզ հոմոսեքսուալիստներ պետք չէն:  Այս վերջինը կատակ:
> 
> Մի բան էլ ավելացնեմ. այս գրառումը պատասխան չի ակնկալում, որովհետև ցավոք ժամանակ և հավես չունեմ բանավիճելու: Պարզապես, եթե գիտեք այդպիսի մարդկանց, հոմոսեքսուալիստների, հրավիրեք թող իրենց մոտեցման մասին գրեն, կամ եթե արդեն իսկ գրել են, ցույց տվեք թե ովքեր են նրանք:


Վայ, ակումբի հոմոսքեսուալիստներն էլ հրավերի էին սպասում էլի, որ բացահայտվեն, կամ տեղը իմացողները, որ մատնացույց անեն: Ակումբում նաև մարդիկ կան, ովքեր դոսյե են հավաքում՝ տեղն ընկած տեղը մարդկանց դեմ օգտագործելու համար, ամեն տեսակ մարդ էլ կարա լինի, ոնց որ ամբողջ հասարակությունում:

----------


## Զաքար

> Կենդանիներն առաջին հերթին հոտառությամբ են իրար գտնում:


Բյուր, էստեղից եզրակացություն եմ անում, որ կենդանիները միայն հոտառությամբ չեն կոմղնորոշվում։
Այո, կարող են տարբեր կերպերով էլ գտնել իրար. ձայնով, տեսնելով, հոտով, որը նաև խոսում է կենդանու սեռական պատկանելության մասին և այլն, բայց սրանք անկախ այն բանից, թե որերորդական ճանաչողական հատկանիշներ են, մեկ է չեն հակադրվում իմ ասածի հետ, քանի որ թվարկվածները նախ վերաբերում են արդեն սեռական կողմնորոշում ունեցող կենդանիներին։ 
Ես խոսում եմ, այն մասին, թե ինչպես կամ ավելի ճիշտ ինչերից  է կենդանիների մետ տպավորվում հակառակ սեռի բնորոշ գծերը։ 
Բյուր, սեռական բնազդը կա, բայց այդ վարքագծի բաղադրիչները մշակման կարիք ունեն չէ՞, պետք է ծնողները  սեքսուալ խաղերի ժամանակ սովորացնեն չէ՞, թե ինչն է ճիշտ և ինչը սխալ։ Ու հենց հիմնականում սեքսուալ խաղերի ժամանակ է էգին բնորոշ գծերը տպավորվում արուների մոտ և հակառակը։ Համենայնդեպս ես միշտ էսպես եմ հանդիպել գրականությունների մեջ։ 
ԵՒ եթե ինչ-որ բան քո իմացածին բացասում է կամ հակադրվում, մեկ է պետք չէ ներվայնանալ, Բյուր ջան։  :Smile: 



> Բայց կներես էլի, ասել, թե որոշ կենդանիներ արտաքինով չեն տարբերվում, դրա համար ա իրանց մոտ հոմոսեքսուալիզմ ձևավորվում, մի տեսակ, ո՞նց ասեմ, խնդալու ա: Որտև իրանց հույսն արտաքինը չի էլի:


Բյուր, առաջին հայացքից անտրամաբանական է հնչում, կարծում եմ չափից շատ մակերեսային արտահայտվելու կերպից է, բայց էս մտքին երբ ավելի խորքային ես նայում, ճշմարտանաման է, այսինքն ինչ-որ տեղ իմաստավորված։ Վերը մի քիչ փորձեցի բացատրվել, երևի էս անգամ հասկանալի կլինեմ։

----------


## Զաքար

> Երբ մարդկային հարաբերությունները սկսում են բացատրվել տեսակի վերարտադրությամբ ու բնազդներով, ես ուզում եմ գեյ դառնամ։ Ես քեզանից շատ եմ սիրում կենդանիներինպ ոնց որ կողքի թեմայում նկատել ես։ Բայց երկու մարդու միջև հարաբերությունը շատ ավելին ա, քան ձագ ունենալը ու հանուն դրա սեքսով զբաղվելը։


Տրիբուն ջան, երբ երևույթների մեջ բացահայտ կապ եմ տեսնում, չեմ խուսափում իրար համեմատելուց, բայց որպես քննարկում, առանց որևէ մեկին վիրավերելու (գիտակցաբար):
Մարդիկ ու կենդանիները հարազատներ են, շատ էական հատկանիշներով նմանվում են իրար, շատ հատկանիշներով էլ տարբերվում իրարից, ու սա հերիք է, որ քննարկեմ, ինչ-որ նմանությամբ համեմատեմ, կամ տարբերեմ իրարից։ Էստեղ սարսափելի բան չեմ տեսնում, ինչպես նաև սարսափ չեմ տեսնում, երբ քննարկում եմ տիեզերական մակընթացությունների ազդեցությունը մարդու հոգեբանության վրա։ Իմ սիրո մակարդակն ոչ մեկի նկատմամբ չի բարձրանում կամ իջնում, երբ ուղիղ կապ եմ տեսնում տիեզերքի ներկա վիճակի ու մարդու ապագան չհիշելու մեջ։ Ես ծանր չեմ տանում, երբ բացահայտվում է քողարկված բնազդը/մղումը։ 
Էսքան գրեցի, բայց իրոք անհասկանալի մնաց իմ համար քո վերջին նախադասությունը կամ ընդհանուր ասելիքդ։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ջան, երբ երևույթների մեջ բացահայտ կապ եմ տեսնում, չեմ խուսափում իրար համեմատելուց, բայց որպես քննարկում, առանց որևէ մեկին վիրավերելու (գիտակցաբար):
> Մարդիկ ու կենդանիները հարազատներ են, շատ էական հատկանիշներով նմանվում են իրար, շատ հատկանիշներով էլ տարբերվում իրարից, ու սա հերիք է, որ քննարկեմ, ինչ-որ նմանությամբ համեմատեմ, կամ տարբերեմ իրարից։ Էստեղ սարսափելի բան չեմ տեսնում, ինչպես նաև սարսափ չեմ տեսնում, երբ քննարկում եմ տիեզերական մակընթացությունների ազդեցությունը մարդու հոգեբանության վրա։ Իմ սիրո մակարդակն ոչ մեկի նկատմամբ չի բարձրանում կամ իջնում, երբ ուղիղ կապ եմ տեսնում տիեզերքի ներկա վիճակի ու մարդու ապագան չհիշելու մեջ։ Ես ծանր չեմ տանում, երբ բացահայտվում է քողարկված բնազդը/մղումը։ 
> Էսքան գրեցի, բայց իրոք անհասկանալի մնաց իմ համար քո վերջին նախադասությունը կամ ընդհանուր ասելիքդ։


Ընգեր, կարող ա իմ ասելիքն անհասկանալի էր, բայց հավատա, քոնն ավելի անհասկանալի ա։

----------


## Զաքար

> Ընգեր, կարող ա իմ ասելիքն անհասկանալի էր, բայց հավատա, քոնն ավելի անհասկանալի ա։


Եթե հարկ կա, կարող եմ պարզաբանել, Տրիբուն ջան։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, էստեղից եզրակացություն եմ անում, որ կենդանիները միայն հոտառությամբ չեն կոմղնորոշվում։
> Այո, կարող են տարբեր կերպերով էլ գտնել իրար. ձայնով, տեսնելով, հոտով, որը նաև խոսում է կենդանու սեռական պատկանելության մասին և այլն, բայց սրանք անկախ այն բանից, թե որերորդական ճանաչողական հատկանիշներ են, մեկ է չեն հակադրվում իմ ասածի հետ, քանի որ թվարկվածները նախ վերաբերում են արդեն սեռական կողմնորոշում ունեցող կենդանիներին։ 
> Ես խոսում եմ, այն մասին, թե ինչպես կամ ավելի ճիշտ ինչերից  է կենդանիների մետ տպավորվում հակառակ սեռի բնորոշ գծերը։ 
> Բյուր, սեռական բնազդը կա, բայց այդ վարքագծի բաղադրիչները մշակման կարիք ունեն չէ՞, պետք է ծնողները  սեքսուալ խաղերի ժամանակ սովորացնեն չէ՞, թե ինչն է ճիշտ և ինչը սխալ։ Ու հենց հիմնականում սեքսուալ խաղերի ժամանակ է էգին բնորոշ գծերը տպավորվում արուների մոտ և հակառակը։ Համենայնդեպս ես միշտ էսպես եմ հանդիպել գրականությունների մեջ։ 
> ԵՒ եթե ինչ-որ բան քո իմացածին բացասում է կամ հակադրվում, մեկ է պետք չէ ներվայնանալ, Բյուր ջան։ 
> 
> Բյուր, առաջին հայացքից անտրամաբանական է հնչում, կարծում եմ չափից շատ մակերեսային արտահայտվելու կերպից է, բայց էս մտքին երբ ավելի խորքային ես նայում, ճշմարտանաման է, այսինքն ինչ-որ տեղ իմաստավորված։ Վերը մի քիչ փորձեցի բացատրվել, երևի էս անգամ հասկանալի կլինեմ։


Զաքար, ես ներվայնանում եմ նրանից, որ չեմ հասկանում՝ ինչ ես ուզում ասել, ոչ թե որ իմ իմացածին հակասող բաներ ես ասում: Ընդհանրապես, էս թեմայի մասին խոսելիս բնություն քննարկելը սխալ եմ համարում, նույնիսկ եթե բնության մեջ էլ հոմոսեքսուալիզմը տարածված չլիներ: Սխալ եմ համարում մի շարք պատճառներով: Կենդանիներ կոչեցյալը շատ բազմազան մի բան ա, կենդանիների վարքագիծը՝ շատ տարբեր: Մի տեսակում արուն ու էգն իրարից ընդհանրապես չեն տարբերվում, իրար ճանաչելու համար գնում, քամակը հոտոտում են (շները քեզ օրինակ): Մի ուրիշ տեսակում էգը արուին ուտում ա բեղմնավորվելուց հետո: Մի երրորդ տեսակում բեղմնավորումը օրգանիզմից դուրս ա կատարվում ու սենց լիքը ուրիշ բաներ: Դե էլ չասեմ, որ կենդանիները մամա-պապա, քույր-ախպեր չեն ճանաչում, հենց չափահաս են դառնում, սկսում են իրար դոմփել:

Հիմա խնդրում եմ՝ առանց սարուձոր ընկնելու ու բացատրելու, թե կենդանիների մոտ ինչը ոնց ա, ասա, թե կոնկրետ ինչ ես ուզում ասած լինել:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Եթե հարկ կա, կարող եմ պարզաբանել, Տրիբուն ջան։


Չէ չէ ախպեր, պետք չի ։) ես մոտավոր հասկացել եմ քեզ ... կենդանական հիմնական բնազդը տեսակի պահպանումն, էս հնարավոր ա մենակ հակառակ սեռերի կապի դեպքում, մարդը կենդանի ա, հետևապես միասեռ կապը անբնական ա։ Սենց ա չէ՞։

----------


## Զաքար

> Զաքար, ես ներվայնանում եմ նրանից, որ չեմ հասկանում՝ ինչ ես ուզում ասել, ոչ թե որ իմ իմացածին հակասող բաներ ես ասում: Ընդհանրապես, էս թեմայի մասին խոսելիս բնություն քննարկելը սխալ եմ համարում, նույնիսկ եթե բնության մեջ էլ հոմոսեքսուալիզմը տարածված չլիներ: Սխալ եմ համարում մի շարք պատճառներով: Կենդանիներ կոչեցյալը շատ բազմազան մի բան ա, կենդանիների վարքագիծը՝ շատ տարբեր: Մի տեսակում արուն ու էգն իրարից ընդհանրապես չեն տարբերվում, իրար ճանաչելու համար գնում, քամակը հոտոտում են (շները քեզ օրինակ): Մի ուրիշ տեսակում էգը արուին ուտում ա բեղմնավորվելուց հետո: Մի երրորդ տեսակում բեղմնավորումը օրգանիզմից դուրս ա կատարվում ու սենց լիքը ուրիշ բաներ: Դե էլ չասեմ, որ կենդանիները մամա-պապա, քույր-ախպեր չեն ճանաչում, հենց չափահաս են դառնում, սկսում են իրար դոմփել:
> 
> Հիմա խնդրում եմ՝ առանց սարուձոր ընկնելու ու բացատրելու, թե կենդանիների մոտ ինչը ոնց ա, ասա, թե կոնկրետ ինչ ես ուզում ասած լինել:


Բյուր, կոնկրետ խոսել եմ էն ամենից, ինչից որ խոսք է եղել։ Քննարկամն ժամանակ օրինակներ են եղել, որոնց մասին էլ եմ խոսել։ Իրոք չեմ կարծում, որ օրինակները կամ ընդհանրապես քննարկներում դուրս եմ եղել խոսքաշարից։ Ամեն դեպքում, շնորհակալ եմ քննարկում ծավալելու համար։  :Smile:

----------


## Զաքար

> Չէ չէ ախպեր, պետք չի ։) ես մոտավոր հասկացել եմ քեզ ... կենդանական հիմնական բնազդը տեսակի պահպանումն, էս հնարավոր ա մենակ հակառակ սեռերի կապի դեպքում, մարդը կենդանի ա, հետևապես միասեռ կապը անբնական ա։ Սենց ա չէ՞։


Տրիբուն ջան, սկզբից էլ ասել եմ, որ ես դեմ չեմ բնությամբ նույնասեռականներին, բայց դեմ եմ դրա աճին խթանող հանգամանքներին, քանի որ հետևանքն, ըստ իս հավանելի չէ։ Իսկ ընդհանրապես, շատ ծավալվեցի խթան հանդիսացող կամ չհանդիսացող երևույթների վրա։ Էսքան բան։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Թեմայի մեջ  :Jpit:  թե ինչու պետք ա միասեռական ամուսնություններ թույլ տալ

http://www.collegehumor.com/video/68...ur-girlfriends

----------

ivy (13.11.2015), Աթեիստ (13.11.2015)

----------


## ivy

> Թեմայի մեջ  թե ինչու պետք ա միասեռական ամուսնություններ թույլ տալ
> 
> http://www.collegehumor.com/video/68...ur-girlfriends


Վայ, ինչ լավն ա  :Jpit:

----------


## Դատարկություն

Որ մտածում եմ, ավելի լավ է ինձ երկու սիրող մամա կամ երկու սիրող պապա մեծանեին ու ես իրենց մեջ ինձ երջանիկ զգայի, տեսնեի, թե իրենք ոնց են իրար սիրում, իրար մասին հոգ տանում ու սովորեի էդ ամեն ինչը, քան մամա ու պապա, որոնք իրար տանել չեն կարողանում, անընդհատ վիճում են, կռվում ու իմ մանկությունը քայքայում:

----------

Cassiopeia (20.11.2015), laro (14.11.2015), Աթեիստ (14.11.2015), մարդագայլուկ (26.03.2016), մարիօ (14.11.2015), Մուշու (14.11.2015), Նաիրուհի (26.03.2016), Նիկեա (14.11.2015), Ռուֆուս (14.11.2015), Վոլտերա (14.11.2015), Տրիբուն (26.03.2016)

----------


## Հարդ

Ես շատ եմ զարմանում երբ մարդիկ էս հարցի շուրջ կարում են կոնկրետ տեսակետ հայտնեն (կողմ, կամ դեմ): Ախր էնքան նրբություններ ու չպարզված հարցեր կան, որ մեկ մեկ թվում ա թե էդ մի հոգու կամ նույնիսկ մարդու որոշելիքը չի: Չեմ կարա հասկանամ, ո՞նց կարելի ա նստել մտածել ու էդքանով դրա ճիշտն ու սխալը հասկանալ: 
Մենակ մի բան պարզ ա. էս պահին աշխարհն էն լավ վիճակում չի որ իրան թույլ տա դրանով զբաղվի: Հաստատ ավելի լուրջ վտանգներ կան չլուծված, քան միասեռականների խնդիրներն են:

----------

Smokie (16.11.2015)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ճիշտ ես, Հարութ ջան։ Դու ո՞նց ես հիմա հաց ուտում, երբ որ աշխարհում միլիոնավոր մարդիկ սովից մեռնում են։ Ո՞նց ես հանգիստ քո տանը ապրում, երբ միլիոնավոր մարդիկ գլխներին տանիք չունեն։ Ամոթ ա, հազար ամոթ։

----------

Աթեիստ (16.11.2015), Նաիրուհի (26.03.2016), Շինարար (16.11.2015)

----------


## Հարդ

Լավ էլի Ռուֆ: Եթե էսօր Եվրոպայի սրտում քաղաքացին խնդիր ունի իրա կյանքի համար անհանգստանալու, ի՞նչ իրավունքների մասին ա խոսքը:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Օ, լավ էէէէ, ինչ ես ասում։

----------

Աթեիստ (16.11.2015), Արամ (16.11.2015), Շինարար (16.11.2015)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

«Անկապում» Ռուֆի գրառումից հետո ես էլ սկսեցի քրքրել էս թեման։ Վստահ էի, որ գրեթե երեք տարի առաջ արածս միակ գրառման մեջ մի անհամ, ներկա համոզմունքներիս հակասող բան եմ դուրս տված լինելու, որովհետև էս թեման ժամանակին ինձ համար միանշանակ չէր, էն էլ կարդացի, սիրտս տեղն ընկավ   :Smile:  Ասել եմ գրեթե էն, ինչն էսօր էլ կասեի՝ ԼԳԲՏԻ հարցերում լիքը խորանալուց, ինքս ինձ համար շատ բաներ պարզելուց, սովորելուց, տեղեկացվելուց հետո։

Ես նկատել եմ՝ նույնիսկ մեր հոմոֆոբ հասարակությունը հաճախ բացառություններ է անում։ Բոլորս ենք բացառություններ անում էն մարդկանց համար, որոնց սիրում ենք։

Հիմա որ ծանոթներիցս մեկը խստորեն դեմ արտահայտվի նույնասեռականների կողմից երեխա որդեգրելուն, ու ես ասեմ, թե ես նույնասեռական եմ, չեմ պատկերացնում ինձ տղամարդու հետ հարաբերություններում, բայց ուզում եմ երեխա ունենալ կամ որդեգրել, դե՞մ ես, կամ ես էնքան վա՞տն եմ, որ ինձ երեխա մեծացնել չի կարելի, ոչ մեկը դեմքիս չի ասի՝ չէ, երեխա չորդեգրես, կասեն՝ դու ուրիշ ես, քեզ կարելի է։ Բա էլ տարբերությունը ո՞րն է։

Ես էդ մեթոդը հաճախ եմ փորձել, ժամանակին ընկերուհիներիցս մեկի հետ սրան-նրան մտածել ստիպելու համար լեսբի էինք ձևանում   :Jpit:  Ու երկուսիս շրջապատում էլ չեղավ մեկը, որ «մեր մասին իմանալուց հետո» շարունակեր պնդել. թե նույնասեռականությունն աննորմալ, վատ, զզվելի բան է։

Ուղղակի երբ սենց օդի մեջ ասում ենք, թե աշխարհում լիքը չլուծված բաներ կան, դուք ընկել գեյերի հարցերն եք լուծում, մոռանում ենք/չենք պատկերացնում/չգիտենք/չենք ուզում հավատալ, որ մեր շուրջը, մեր ընկերների, հարազատների, ծանոթների մեջ կան նույնասեռականներ, ովքեր թաքցնում են իրենց կողմնորոշումն ու զրկված են հարմարավետության, պաշտպանվածության, ազատության տարրական զգացումներից, առանց որոնց ոչ մի մարդ իրեն լիաժեք ու երջանիկ չի կարող զգալ։

Դեմ խոսողները եթե իրենց եղբոր, քրոջ, ընկերոջ, մտերիմի վրա պատկերացնեն, թե ինչ ահավոր բան է, երբ մարդը չի կարող օրենքով իրացնել բոլորի համար ընդհանուր համարվող իրավունքները միայն իր սեռական կողմնորոշման պատճառով, սենց մեծ-մեծ չեն խոսի։ Որպես էդ ցավն ապրած մարդ եմ ասում, ով տեսնում է իր շրջապատում լիքը տառապող մարդկանց, ովքեր ուղղակի ուզում են երջանիկ լինել առանց թաքնվելու, ձևացնելու, առանց բոլորի մոտ ուղղակի մոտ ընկեր/ընկերուհի խաղալու։

----------

Ruby Rue (26.03.2016), Sambitbaba (26.03.2016), Ռուֆուս (26.03.2016)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Լիլ ջան, իմ ասածն ուրիշ թեմայում էր, բայց լինքը չեմ դնի, որովհետև շատերը կարող ա ամաչեն, որ ժամանակին տենց բաներ են ասել:  :Jpit:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Լիլ ջան, իմ ասածն ուրիշ թեմայում էր, բայց լինքը չեմ դնի, որովհետև շատերը կարող ա ամաչեն, որ ժամանակին տենց բաներ են ասել:


Ռուֆ, ուղարկի ինձ  :LOL:  հավես չկա էդքան ման գալու, բայց ուզում եմ սեփական «քաջագործություններս» տեսնել  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ռուֆ, ուղարկի ինձ  հավես չկա էդքան ման գալու, բայց ուզում եմ սեփական «քաջագործություններս» տեսնել


Դու դժվար էդ թեմայում բան գրած լինես: Շա՜տ հին թեմա ա  :Jpit:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Դու դժվար էդ թեմայում բան գրած լինես: Շա՜տ հին թեմա ա


Զատո դու ես գրել   :Tongue:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Զատո դու ես գրել


Գնա դու: Ես իմ գրածի վրա զարմացել էի, որտև երբեք հոմոֆոբ չեմ էղել  :Jpit:

----------


## Ruby Rue

Ամենաբոց թեման մեկ ա էն էր, որ պլաստիկի շշերից կարա «համասեռամոլություն» առաջանա:  :LOL:

----------


## Աթեիստ

Լինքը դրեք կարդանք, մենք էլ դինամիկան տեսնենք ։)

----------

Մուշու (26.03.2016)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

սըրչ արեք համասեռամոլ ու հոմոսեքսուալ բոլոր թեմաները կբերի

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Բայց բոց ա, էս ինչքան փակված թեմա կա  :Jpit:  Ու ամենաբոցն էն ա, որ Աթեիստը սաղ տեղերում նույն բանն ա գրում. էն օրվանից, որ իմացավ կենդանիների մեջ էլ կա, սկսեց բնական երևույթ համարել  :Jpit:

----------

Աթեիստ (26.03.2016), Ձայնալար (26.03.2016), Ռուֆուս (26.03.2016)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Բա իմ համար «բնական» ու «բնություն» բառերն անմիջական կապ ունեն ։)

----------

Մուշու (26.03.2016), Նաիրուհի (26.03.2016)

----------


## Chilly

հիմա որ ես ասեմ որ հոմոսեքսուալներն իրավունք չունեն երեխա որդեգրելու ու որ ես իրենցից հնարավորինս հեռու եմ մնալու ու իմ երեխաներին պահելու, ես ստեղ փոքրամասնություն կկազմե՞մ  :Jpit:

----------

Malxas (29.03.2016), Յոհաննես (28.03.2016)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> հիմա որ ես ասեմ որ հոմոսեքսուալներն իրավունք չունեն երեխա որդեգրելու ու որ ես իրենցից հնարավորինս հեռու եմ մնալու ու իմ երեխաներին պահելու, ես ստեղ փոքրամասնություն կկազմե՞մ


Ինչու՞ Մուշ, երեխեքդ գեյ կկպնե՞ն  :Jpit:

----------


## Chilly

> Ինչու՞ Մուշ, երեխեքդ գեյ կկպնե՞ն


ես չասի ասում եմ, ասցի եթե ասեմ  :Jpit:  ռազվեդկա բոյեմ  :LOL:

----------

Ձայնալար (28.03.2016)

----------

